# Confession time: So sorry I've cheated...



## ebruo

This past weekend was one of those rare weekends that I was home in London. As you may know, I have been traveling a fair bit for work recently and am suffering from organisational problems (try carrying around a briefcase, a handbag, a carry-on and answer the phone at the same time!).

So a combination of the high of being back in London and the itch for a new bag made me buy a chanel baby coco cabas and an LV 45cm keepall (will use it for the gym as well as traveling). How does this tie in with the BV forum? It doesn't really, I just felt a bit guilty, as if I've cheated on you all!  On the plus side, I have received at least one compliment every day I wore my noce veneta this Summer. Kinda bummed that my limo tote hardly received any comments though - retiring the limo for now, noce looks better with a tan (yes I did manage to squeeze in two days on the beach). Bacio to everyone x


----------



## doubtfulguest

Everyone I'm sure has different bags in their collection. I, for one, forgive you for straying 

No limo tote props, eh? I wonder why...I love almost everything in that color.


----------



## kronik

20 lashes with a Nero intrecciato whip.


----------



## oogiewoogie

I cheated tooo... its ok *ebruo* I know how u feel.. heheh  I caught the B-bug.. ush:


----------



## ms piggy

Ok, shame on you  but I forgive you... just as soon as you post those pictures we're still waiting for! Your BV bags, shoes, clutch etc etc etc. 

And, for punishment, go get something BV from the NAP sale NOW. See, it's a light sentence - it's on sale.


----------



## boxermom

Well, the Baby Coco Cabas is a pretty neat bag, but your BV's were probably feeling hurt and neglected.

Limo is a subtle color so it probably doesn't grab people's attention the way some others do.  Noce would show off the intrecciato so well, it would draw compliments.  I still love Limo, tho.


----------



## Nymph

:busted

I think *ms* *piggy*'s sentence is a fab one! *e*, you should def get something - anything from BV to make up for your "cheating"!


----------



## genamarie

my confession....I cheated, too! Despite my love for 
bv a chloe edith bag in whisky jumped out at me from the nm sale rack recently so my bv is on break...i think of it as the bag is "summering" somewhere!


----------



## bete_noire

Bag promiscuity runs rampant around here - I'm guilty of it myself. We all succumb to the lure of something new and different to hang on our shoulder and surreptitiously pet....


----------



## NWpurselover

kronik said:


> 20 lashes with a Nero intrecciato whip.



:devil: Sounds like an appropriate punishment!


----------



## ebruo

Oooh! Great punishment ideas, never realised I could be into s&m!
I am in the cab on the way to the airport as we type and have to confess the LV keepall looks v.cool. Packed my noce veneta in my suitcase.


----------



## uclaboi

I think we all have cheated at one point.  Congrats on your Chanel and LV.  Have a safe trip!


----------



## C_24

How about not watching Mr. Ramsey on TV for the next for weeks to endure what your BVs are experiencing right now, seeing another bag on your shoulder, being abandoned while you caress your new goodies? 

No, seriously, I love the Coco Cabas and the Keepall is perfectly sized in a 45, so congrats on your haul! Enjoy them!


----------



## lara0112

bete_noire said:


> Bag promiscuity runs rampant around here - I'm guilty of it myself. We all succumb to the lure of something new and different to hang on our shoulder and surreptitiously pet....



^ . LV damier azur speedy - just couldn't help (well present from my parents for passing my PhD defence).

but also got a BV on the way so all is good.


----------



## Eugin

Aw, that's ok I'm sure we all cheat to some degree! I actually want my next bag to be either a BV veneta or tod's(d or t bag). Still trying to decide for now!


----------



## Marly

I have other flings too, from time to time... With handbags, that is.:shame:

I hope you have a clean conscience now, and know that you are forgiven.


----------



## ebruo

Thank you for your blessings. You know the problem is ONCE A CHEATER, ALWAYS A CHEATER!!!

Joke aside, I went on a sailing event today and had all the ladies drooling over my veneta - I don't know the name of this colour, I call it noce but it is much lighter, looks like the new blonde colour. I wore Green linen trouser, white linent shirt and. BV belt coupled with the veneta. Love the simple chic look of BV.


----------



## gglvs2shop

I will be cheating pretty soon, too. I really want to buy the LV keepall 55 as I don't own a decent carry-on bag. 
By the way, I'm still getting compliments on my poudre Sloane--I love it!!!


----------



## uclaboi

I cheated today.  Got the LV Mirroir Lockit in Gold.


----------



## Bella_Figura

I am hoping to cheat soon!!!
I am gunning for a Hermes Bolide bag, i have wanted one for ages. 
Having to make do ,with buying scarves at the moment.
I still love my cocker though!!! i always will


----------



## mlbags

Oooh.... and I was feeling so guilty having pop into Tod's and falling in love the the new T-Bag Tote Grande (http://www.eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11518788&SectionID=9000)...... I am holding back from buying this Tod's bag as I do get the feeling like I was betraying BV (funny bunch, aren't we!!!).... so, does this mean it's alright to get a Tod's for my next bag instead of BV and not get persecuted here ????


----------



## Bella_Figura

mlbags said:


> Oooh.... and I was feeling so guilty having pop into Tod's and falling in love the the new T-Bag Tote Grande (http://www.eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11518788&SectionID=9000)...... I am holding back from buying this Tod's bag as I do get the feeling like I was betraying BV (funny bunch, aren't we!!!).... so, does this mean it's alright to get a Tod's for my next bag instead of BV and not get persecuted here ????


 
Oh youre sweet, *ml, .* i guess we all love different things as well as BV. i think its a good thing!!


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> Oooh.... and I was feeling so guilty having pop into Tod's and falling in love the the new T-Bag Tote Grande (http://www.eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11518788&SectionID=9000)...... I am holding back from buying this Tod's bag as I do get the feeling like I was betraying BV (funny bunch, aren't we!!!).... so, does this mean it's alright to get a Tod's for my next bag instead of BV and not get persecuted here ????



I like the T-bags too. And I was also tempted by the Carey Media in dove grey - it was on sale as well. Am trying not to break down.


----------



## ebruo

What have I done? Didn't mean to tempt everyone to cheat! 

Loving reading about what everybody else is planning to get though.

Once again, LV keepall rocks.


----------



## ebruo

What have I done? Didn't mean to tempt everyone to cheat! 

Loving reading about what everybody else is planning to get though.


----------



## Bagpuss

I'm not sure you tempted anyone to cheat- you just brought the cheaters to confession.


----------



## ms piggy

^^ That&#8217;s right. This thread just broke the dam, and now everyone is out of the bag closet, ha ha ha &#8230;


----------



## crabtreemeeko

I guess it pretty hard for us to stay loyal to a brand, especially in TPF where we will get 1st hand news of different brands ( some times faster than the SA in the boutique )... That being said, BV will always hold a special place in my heart cos to me, the soft, lightweight nappa leather, exquiste intrecciato design and beautiful colors is irreplaceable....


----------



## dervilfal

crabtreemeeko said:


> I guess it pretty hard for us to stay loyal to a brand, especially in TPF where we will get 1st hand news of different brands ( some times faster than the SA in the boutique )... That being said, BV will always hold a special place in my heart cos to me, the soft, lightweight nappa leather, exquiste intrecciato design and beautiful colors is irreplaceable....



I totally agree!  And with my love for all things BV I still continue to drool over the red e/w bowler modern chain Chanel that I'd do terrible things to aquire!


----------



## ms piggy

Ok, I finally caved in today and gotten the YSL antracite muse in large. *hangs head*  :shame:


----------



## crabtreemeeko

ms piggy said:


> Ok, I finally caved in today and gotten the YSL antracite muse in large. *hangs head* :shame:


 
We are only humans.... Nice buy!!


----------



## Bella_Figura

ms piggy said:


> Ok, I finally caved in today and gotten the YSL antracite muse in large. *hangs head* :shame:


 
OHHHH congrats. sometimes other brands serve our other needs!! BV always has a special place in our hearts


----------



## ebruo

ms piggy said:


> Ok, I finally caved in today and gotten the YSL antracite muse in large. *hangs head*  :shame:



Niiiiice!!! I can't get the rive gauche out of my mind. Congrats sweetiepie x


----------



## lara0112

congrats ms piggy.

actually I still desperately want the AH Carker - so the cheating will continue. (the Carker is somehow my modern day birkin - I do not know why but I have to have that bag.)


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks for making me feel better, you guys are really the best! 

*crabtreemeeko* : Yes, I like how the pewter colour lends the classic looking bag more chic. 

*raz* : BV will always be the number 1 in my bag world. 

*E* : Heh, I&#8217;m eyeing the rive guache too. And there&#8217;s one on sale now... 

*lara* : I can totally understand, love the clean lines and the Carker is a fab workhorse too. The shape is so functional and the shoulder strap is great for traveling (especially when you&#8217;re juggling luggage, searching for travel documents and answering the phone all at the same time). Oh dear, am I enabling you to cheat?  Btw, congrats on your new BV, gorgeous colour.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

A cheater here, too (on Hermes).  Bought 2 lovely BV bags in the last couple of months.  Love them both!


----------



## bete_noire

*lara *- The Carker is a great bag. I have one in cream patent and love that it's sturdy, structured and serious, yet has a cool 60's vibe to lighten it up. The blue ones were on sale on the AH web site a few days ago (the other colours were sold out). So I've been cheating again, too.


----------



## lara0112

^ ah congrats bete. I so wanted it in brown patent.... I love patent - or cream or black. just had a look at the website and the blue is WOW"!!!! I mean seriously great. I am hoping that I can save enough before it is sold out again or I will go to Bicester Village, if I ever get to UK again... 

at some point I will have one I guess - I don't know what it is, but I just love this bag. I love Anya's bags...


----------



## Nymph

ms piggy said:


> Ok, I finally caved in today and gotten the YSL antracite muse in large. *hangs head* :shame:


 
I was sooooo super tempted on the same bag! But with my purse ban handing over my head, I had to give it a miss. I love it to bits!! A manager in my office has it, and carries it ALL THE TIME, and I'm reduced to 

*E*, and *miss piggy* - Which Rive Gauche are you eyeing? The East-West or North-South one?


----------



## ms piggy

Nymph said:


> I was sooooo super tempted on the same bag! But with my purse ban handing over my head, I had to give it a miss. I love it to bits!! A manager in my office has it, and carries it ALL THE TIME, and I'm reduced to



It's gorgeous if I do say so myself. 



Nymph said:


> *E*, and *miss piggy* - Which Rive Gauche are you eyeing? The East-West or North-South one?



NS in taupe ostrich  ... alas the one Katie Holmes was seen carrying.


----------



## Nymph

Ostrich... hmmm hmmm hmmm!


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> Ok, I finally caved in today and gotten the YSL antracite muse in large. *hangs head* :shame:


 
Ooooh... how lovely.... I've always been eyeing at the Muse.... I like it as it would be a bag that I can carry from Mondays to Sundays...... any action pics, please...., remember to PM me if you do!  Congrats.... actually, no need to *hangs head*.... I can't be expected to just carry BVs only, much as I would like to, they are just too expensive for me to start a collection!


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> Ooooh... how lovely.... I've always been eyeing at the Muse.... I like it as it would be a bag that I can carry from Mondays to Sundays...... any action pics, please...., remember to PM me if you do!  Congrats.... actually, no need to *hangs head*.... I can't be expected to just carry BVs only, much as I would like to, they are just too expensive for me to start a collection!



Yes *mlbags*, I finally gave in after all these months. In fact this is my first non-BV bag since I started my addiction to BV end last year. And also my first purse buy after a grand hiatus of 4 months  Will let you know when action pics are ready.


----------



## catabie

hey ladies and gents,

what was your last accessory/clothing/shoes/bag purchase?

ok, i will start with myself-i bought a maternity top from H&M on Saturday


----------



## crabtreemeeko

I just bought a bag from GUCCI last saturday...oops!


----------



## jane

I bought a blue speedy inclusion key ring from Louis Vuitton on Saturday.


----------



## beautifulday32

I bought a pair of Prada closed toe sandals.


----------



## ms piggy

I bought a cute maternity top from Zara but I'm not pregnant, yet.


----------



## bprimuslevy

I bought some clothes for the fall from Max Mara, NM, and BCBG.  I'm still trying to make up my mind regarding my next BV purchase, I saw a carmino veneta at NM and I love the color but the bag didn't look right on me.


----------



## uclaboi

A pair of LV sunglasses


----------



## 24, Faubourg

I bought some Hermes china in the Siesta pattern.


----------



## Kellybag

Tory Burch shoes and a few gifts for others.


----------



## Mystiletto

I've been too addicted to BV lately and bought a silver wallet & makeup bag (silver from resort 2005-2006); multicolored thong sandals, jeweled flats and pompei sandals :shame: I will try to post pics soon


----------



## Syma

After harping on about the colour Carmino (Thank you pfrmers for all your suggestions), I just couldn't find the perfect style for this bag as I did not want another veneta. So I just ordered a large black Campana. This will be my second BV after my ebano medium veneta which I bought 3 years ago.


----------



## doubtfulguest

My mom just bought me some MbyMJ sunglasses, and I bought myself a few things from the Libertine line a target. I'm so poor right now, it's not funny, and every time I pass by my local outlets I cry...


----------



## java_addict

I ordered a BV flap satchel in Old Petra from Bluefly for my mom.


----------



## lemontart

I bought a Chanel necklace and a Dior bracelet last weekend.


----------



## jll9

A dress from anntaylorloft.com


----------



## gglvs2shop

A Chanel classic flap bag three days ago.


----------



## kiss_p

catabie said:


> hey ladies and gents,
> 
> what was your last accessory/clothing/shoes/bag purchase?
> 
> ok, i will start with myself-i bought a maternity top from H&M on Saturday


 
Catabie - congratulations! 

I bought a BV medium veneta cervo ayers in ebano on sale from Saks!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

just ordered a tory burch tote


----------



## chloegirl

I just purchased the Rebecca Minkoff Nikki bag in black and a BV make-up bag in ebano.  The Nikki bag is on its way as we speak.  I hope it lives up to its reputation.


----------



## ouija board

Went shopping yesterday and bought 2 cute tops from Anthropologie. Okay, maybe, maybe I might have bought them because they looked good with my carmino tote...I did really need them too


----------



## Nymph

Mystiletto said:


> I've been too addicted to BV lately and bought a silver wallet & makeup bag (silver from resort 2005-2006. I will try to post pics soon


 


OMGAWD!!!!

Where did you find those silvers?? I NEEEEEEEEEEEED something in that colour SOOOOO badly!!


----------



## Nymph

Back on topic,

Mango bubble skirt and black top
Dorothy Perkin black dress


----------



## uclaboi

Lanvin khaki cotton silk tie and blue w/ stripes silk tie.
Lanvin black cotton tux jacket w/ silk lapel.
Lanvin white lightweight tux shirt.
Burberry Prorsum pin stripe suit.
Burberry Prorsum navy evening slacks w/ rhinestones going down on the sides.
BV heavy japanese denim w/ butterfly on the back pocket

No more shopping!!!


----------



## mlbags

I've been good in that I've not been splurging!  Latest buys were home speakers for my iPod, a lace tunic from MaxStudio, a belt and necklace from Massimo Dutti.  Been very good in adhering to my purse ban until next year (gasp!).


----------



## ebruo

uclaboi said:


> Lanvin khaki cotton silk tie and blue w/ stripes silk tie.
> Lanvin black cotton tux jacket w/ silk lapel.
> Lanvin white lightweight tux shirt.
> Burberry Prorsum pin stripe suit.
> Burberry Prorsum navy evening slacks w/ rhinestones going down on the sides.
> BV heavy japanese denim w/ butterfly on the back pocket
> 
> No more shopping!!!



I love love love Lanvin, well done and enjoy!

I bought a pair of black pumps from Prada sports line - not very high, leather with elastic around the edge of the shoe. So lightweight and comfy for work for those days when I can't handle any of my "these are so high, I can't feel my feet after 3 hours" shoes. 

I also want so much stuff from Loro Piana, it's ridiculous in view of my dried up bank a/c.


----------



## ebruo

catabie said:


> hey ladies and gents,
> 
> what was your last accessory/clothing/shoes/bag purchase?
> 
> ok, i will start with myself-i bought a maternity top from H&M on Saturday



Awwwww catabie, I missed this, sorry. Huge congrats and good luck to all our friends who are onthe way there (kisses to P)


----------



## ms piggy

^Thanks *E*. Congrats to your huge purchase from H.


----------



## bagsforme

I haven't bought any BV lately.  I need to slow down after all the shoes I bought.  ush:

I did get a Thomas Wylde bag and scarf.


----------



## catabie

uclaboi said:


> Lanvin khaki cotton silk tie and blue w/ stripes silk tie.
> Lanvin black cotton tux jacket w/ silk lapel.
> Lanvin white lightweight tux shirt.
> Burberry Prorsum pin stripe suit.
> Burberry Prorsum navy evening slacks w/ rhinestones going down on the sides.
> BV heavy japanese denim w/ butterfly on the back pocket
> 
> No more shopping!!!


 
*uclaboi* we need some action pics now~really want to see the BV jeans you got.  the burberry slacks sound fun too!


----------



## C_24

I had to be good and had to keep me from shopping after this fatal week 2 weeks ago when I bought a Burberry Prorsum striped silk cardigan plus sheer tux shirt, a H&M wool suit and ordered an Anya Hindmarch Be A Bag in Weekend size (I so can`t wait for it to arrive!)


----------



## catabie

C_24 said:


> I had to be good and had to keep me from shopping after this fatal week 2 weeks ago when I bought a Burberry Prorsum striped silk cardigan plus sheer tux shirt, a H&M wool suit and ordered an Anya Hindmarch Be A Bag in Weekend size (I so can`t wait for it to arrive!)


 

oh. lucky u can get your hands on one of them.  Do show us pics when you receive it!


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> ..and ordered an Anya Hindmarch Be A Bag in Weekend size (I so can`t wait for it to arrive!)



Pls share pics of the AH Be A Bag. I'm waiting for the new S'pore AH boutique to open soon to order my BAB. It's so hard to decide on the photo to use. What did you choose?


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Ilovepurse007 said:


> just ordered a tory burch tote



I'm sorry. I had canceled the order after few hours.
I just realized that I needed a wallet more than a bag. 
I am getting a kate spade wallet instead.


----------



## C_24

ms piggy said:


> Pls share pics of the AH Be A Bag. I'm waiting for the new S'pore AH boutique to open soon to order my BAB. It's so hard to decide on the photo to use. What did you choose?


 
*catabie *and *ms p*, aye, ladies, I will post pics as soon as the bag arrives, which is due mid to end of september. It was hard to choose one picture, so I picked two. Both of them show me as a little child, one sleeping in the backseat of my parents` car and the other one me trying on my mother`s then huge sunnies (guess you could already say by then i`d become a fashion addict )


----------



## jane

I bought a black LV shawl last night at the trunk show. OOPS! It's so delicious. I wish BV made scarves or wraps.

And this afternoon, I used my employee discount for the last time  to buy three Banana Republic cardigans (fifty perfect off!). Also went ahead and got a BR $100 giftcard at 30% off, for when I want to shop there as a former employee and still get a discount heheh.


----------



## catabie

jane said:


> I bought a black LV shawl last night at the trunk show. OOPS! It's so delicious. I wish BV made scarves or wraps.
> 
> And this afternoon, I used my employee discount for the last time  to buy three Banana Republic cardigans (fifty perfect off!). Also went ahead and got a BR $100 giftcard at 30% off, for when I want to shop there as a former employee and still get a discount heheh.


 
i bet it's gorgeous.  They make high quality shawls-I bought my mom a red one last year for mother's day and she absolutely loves it.  Enjoy the discount when you can!


----------



## doubtfulguest

jane said:


> I bought a black LV shawl last night at the trunk show. OOPS! It's so delicious. I wish BV made scarves or wraps.
> 
> And this afternoon, I used my employee discount for the last time  to buy three Banana Republic cardigans (fifty perfect off!). Also went ahead and got a BR $100 giftcard at 30% off, for when I want to shop there as a former employee and still get a discount heheh.



I was going to try to get some shopping in with you before you left! Oh well...
Are there pics of the shawl in the LV forums?


----------



## jane

Hey! Sorry, they take away my discount card on Friday 

This link goes to modeling pics of the shawl...


----------



## valkyrie360

Don't worry *doubtful guest* -- tide will change...


----------



## bete_noire

I bought a Roberto Cavalli evening dress. He actually designed something that isn't tiger-striped chiffon! Now I need a clutch to go with it.


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> It was hard to choose one picture, so I picked two. Both of them show me as a little child, one sleeping in the backseat of my parents` car and the other one me trying on my mother`s then huge sunnies (guess you could already say by then i`d become a fashion addict )


 
I am also contemplating childhood pics.  Still considering if I should do me with my mom on one side (in the pic she was wearing those cat eye glasses and short shift dress so popular back in those days) and me with dad on other side. The other combi I&#8217;m thinking are baby pics of me and DH. Tough decision.


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> I am also contemplating childhood pics.  Still considering if I should do me with my mom on one side (in the pic she was wearing those cat eye glasses and short shift dress so popular back in those days) and me with dad on other side. The other combi Im thinking are baby pics of me and DH. Tough decision.


 

babies pics on the bag are cute. I saw Ella's (a taiwanese singer) on some shows and choosing pics with big heads was a brilliant idea IMO.  Or you can just purchase 2 of them *ms piggy *


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Well... it's not a bag but I love it anyway--my very first Bottega Veneta accessory!  It's a keychain/charm/coin purse in Quarzo.  Look at the luscious leather interior!  (Thanks, boxermom!  )


----------



## catabie

Your photography skill is like a professional.  It captures the details of leather as well as the color.  What a cute accessory-looks like it will go on to my wishlist =)


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> babies pics on the bag are cute. I saw Ella's (a taiwanese singer) on some shows and choosing pics with big heads was a brilliant idea IMO. Or you can just purchase 2 of them *ms piggy *


 
Baby pics are simply adorable . I'm curious abt pics with big heads - how do you do that? 

Do not tempt me with 2 bags , AH will be offering 10% discount for the BABs in view of the new (relocated) store opening.


----------



## ms piggy

^^ Like someone once said, Lucy's photos are like HD TV, so real you could reach out and touch them.


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> Baby pics are simply adorable . I'm curious abt pics with big heads - how do you do that?
> 
> Do not tempt me with 2 bags , AH will be offering 10% discount for the BABs in view of the new (relocated) store opening.


 
Let me try to look for her bag.  I thought the pics she used look great on the bag.


----------



## silverstar

Everyone has such great purchases 

24, I only saw pictures of green purses but the pink is even cuter!

Miss piggy, I think bag with your parents will be sweet 


As for me, bought a miu miu bag and now on the hunt for some shoes...maybe patent...don't know.


----------



## ms piggy

silverstar said:


> As for me, bought a miu miu bag


 
Which miu miu is that?


----------



## silverstar

ms piggy said:


> Which miu miu is that?


I bought coffer in plum


----------



## myindulgence

My, my everyone has been busy shopping bees!  It looks like everyone is getting ready for fall....and may I say you are all going to look very hot!

I just purchased some new bed linens that cost a small fortune.  It could've been a BV, but I can't resist a dreamy bed! Zzzz


----------



## uclaboi

myindulgence said:


> I just purchased some new bed linens that cost a small fortune. It could've been a BV, but I can't resist a dreamy bed! Zzzz


 
Oh... I so need a "heavenly bed" from Starwood Hotels.


----------



## ms piggy

myindulgence said:


> I just purchased some new bed linens that cost a small fortune. It could've been a BV, but I can't resist a dreamy bed! Zzzz


 
I love (need) the feel of sateen bed sheets against my skin, nothing less than 500 thread counts, lol. Ok, I am spoilt.


----------



## Mid-

OMG 24, your keychain/charm/coin purse is so adorable!! I didn't know it came in quarzo!!

awww, now I really regret that I returned the green one I got from saks.com, but it had a tiny scratch on the weave and I just was not happy about it... are they still available somewhere? should I contact the personal shopper?

oh, back to topic. I went to woodbury last weekend and did a lot of window shopping, and bought some clothes at ann taylor.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Catabie, ms piggy, silverstar, and Mid-, thanks for the kind words!

LOL Mid-, I didn't know it came in Quarzo, either; in fact, I didn't even know these pretty things existed.  About its availability, I think the best person to ask is boxermom as this is gently used, if you KWIM.   Try Ana, too.

Today I receive a much-anticipated bag--an Hermes Victoria II Fourre-Tout 35cm.


----------



## ouija board

Received my lovely ferro ballerina flats and ebano flap cosmetic case!!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*jane*, your shawl is beautiful and you wear it so well. I love shawls and wraps so much and pick up at least one each fall. After seeing yours I might have to visit LV!

*bette_noire*, Cavalli has some really beautiful prints and flowing styles. I bet your new dress is beautiful. Would love to see pics.

*24,* cute coin purse!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

uclaboi said:


> Lanvin khaki cotton silk tie and blue w/ stripes silk tie.
> Lanvin black cotton tux jacket w/ silk lapel.
> Lanvin white lightweight tux shirt.
> Burberry Prorsum pin stripe suit.
> Burberry Prorsum navy evening slacks w/ rhinestones going down on the sides.
> BV heavy japanese denim w/ butterfly on the back pocket
> 
> No more shopping!!!


Sounds like you picked up some super pieces!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*catabie*, fun thread! 

I just stocked up for fall. I live in Florida and come fall the warm weather clothes tend to dwindle in stores here even though it stays so warm. Listen to me justify!

3 pairs BV sandals
3 DVF dresses
Tory Burch Tunic
Cynthia Vincent Dress
Catherine Malendrino Crochet tunic
2 pairs Giuseppe Zanotti Shoes
1 pair Jimmy Choo Shoes
3 pairs True Religion Jeans
Bunch of Theory Basics


----------



## uclaboi

*Samantha's C*, you didn't do so bad yourself!!!  Shoes and more shoes!  Hahaha...


----------



## Mid-

ouija board said:


> Received my lovely ferro ballerina flats and ebano flap cosmetic case!!


 
oh, oh, do you have the pics yet???


----------



## C_24

*ms p*, pics with parents sound cute! i`m thinking about a second BaB without even having received my first one, because i picked it in natural and would want some nice grey bag for fall...

*24*, this coin purse is so cute! and your photography skills just leave me brathless every single time you post pics!

*Samantha*, wow, what a haul! do we get to see pics of some of the new goodies?


----------



## catabie

Samantha's Collection said:


> *catabie*, fun thread!
> 
> I just stocked up for fall. I live in Florida and come fall the warm weather clothes tend to dwindle in stores here even though it stays so warm. Listen to me justify!
> 
> 3 pairs BV sandals
> 3 DVF dresses
> Tory Burch Tunic
> Cynthia Vincent Dress
> Catherine Malendrino Crochet tunic
> 2 pairs Giuseppe Zanotti Shoes
> 1 pair Jimmy Choo Shoes
> 3 pairs True Religion Jeans
> Bunch of Theory Basics


 
wow samantha! I would like to see those purchases of yours.  You did well! You are justified! Post pics please


----------



## bete_noire

Thanks, *Samantha*. Looks like you've made a great haul, too! Here's the pic of my dress, courtesy of Net-A-Porter. My own photography skills are sorely lacking, and nothing like *24*'s.


----------



## catabie

bete_noire said:


> Thanks, *Samantha*. Looks like you've made a great haul, too! Here's the pic of my dress, courtesy of Net-A-Porter. My own photography skills are sorely lacking, and nothing like *24*'s.


 
what a divine and elegant piece.  i am speechless.  everyone's purchase is so eye-catching


----------



## crabtreemeeko

24, would love to get a peek of your Hermes Victoria II Fourre-Tout 35cm  and love the new keychain you bought!!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*bete_noire*, my jaw dropped. Your new dress is incredibly elegant. Congratulations!!!

*C-24 and catabie*, I did take some pictures of my loot. First my Bv shoes...







Next, Giuseppe Zanotti and Jimmy Choo(middle) shoes...






Then comes a comfy Cynthia Vincet dress. Please don't laugh at the modeling pics. I guess I never grew out of the "dressing up stage". Hey, I threw in my new Knot Clutch.






Next is a DVF dress. I love the ease of her clothing...






Here is one of my new Theory pieces. Comfortable tunic. Paired with my Sloane and new Pompei Sandals(can't really see them)...






Few more pictures...


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Love this new Tury Burch tunic. I can tell already it will get a lot of wear...






Another DVF dress with my new Jimmys






Catherine Malendrino crochet tunic with my new BV sandals...






Another Basic Comfy DVF I know I will pull out when I just don't know what to wear...






That was fun. The rest of the Theory and denim is pretty much staples and not too exciting. Would not want to bore you with it.


----------



## snowtire

Samantha's Collection said:


> Love this new Tury Burch tunic. I can tell already it will get a lot of wear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another DVF dress with my new Jimmys



oh samantha - you'll NEVER bore us with your amazing taste!!

i especially love the 2 outfits as pictured above. they're both elegant and chic!

may i ask what size is that Muse? looks like a large but i could be wrong. and those Jimmys are TDF!!


----------



## ouija board

Samantha--Woweee!  For a moment there I thought I was looking at a Neiman Marcus catalog!  Great variety and such style, oh wow the style!  And that sloane just looks so cool on you!


----------



## ouija board

Quite stunning, bete_noire, and you're right, so non-Cavalli!



bete_noire said:


> Thanks, *Samantha*. Looks like you've made a great haul, too! Here's the pic of my dress, courtesy of Net-A-Porter. My own photography skills are sorely lacking, and nothing like *24*'s.


----------



## Nymph

*Samantha*!!! Is that a haul or what?! I loved all your pieces, especially those DVF dresses and ALL THOSE SHOES! You're def all set with ya wardrobe.


----------



## silverstar

Samantha! I'm speechless  You have so many different looks and they all suit you so well. I especially like your new black/gold Jimmy Choos. And I almost bought an Ivory muse, now I want it again...


----------



## bete_noire

Thanks, all - I love the 30's vibe of the dress. *Samantha*! Thanks for the modeling pics - you look wonderful in all of the different looks and "moods," and have such a graceful and elegant sense of style. (And it's always a treat to see your lovely home as the backdrop!)


----------



## uclaboi

WOW!  *Samantha*, great looks!  Love all your purchases, especially the Pompei and Jimmy's!


----------



## ebruo

Samantha, you go girl!!! Fab purchases, I love the fact that you can dress them all up or down. I adore DvF dresses and you have picked up fantastic pieces. Love the Theory and Burch too. Knock 'em dead!


----------



## ms piggy

*Samantha*, love the DvF dresses. They are such classics and so comfortable arent they. Seeing your Tods Carey is making me regret not getting the dove grey one I was eyeing. I like the Theory and Tory Burch pieces. I wish these 2 brands are available in Singapore.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

HOLY COW, Samantha, you are gorgeous.  Exquisite taste, I might add.  Those are some of the BEST action shots I've seen on tPF. Ohhh, I wanted those BV shoes on the right so badly but they didn't have my size.  I saw them in Noce at the Carmel store recently.  

C_24 and bete noire, thank you very much for the photo compliments!  



crabtreemeeko said:


> 24, would love to get a peek of your Hermes Victoria II Fourre-Tout 35cm  and love the new keychain you bought!!


 
Hello crabtreemeeko, sure, I'll post a couple of pics here in a bit.  Hmm, just don't know if it's allowed, or PC?


----------



## 24, Faubourg

.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Wow, thanks everyone. You are all so sweet! I really enjoyed sharing my finds. It was fun accessorizing and giving my new things a test run. I lucked out with my purchases because everything was substantially marked down

Thanks *snowtire*. So sweet! You are right, it is a large Muse.

*ouija board*, thank you.The Sloane is a fabulous bag. I am  glad to see there are some new similar choices available now i.e. pyramid and new ball bag.

Thank you *nymph*. I am set for quite a while now. 

*silverstar*, I do use my Muse a fair amount. At first I was not sure if it was a keeper because it was too much of an IT bag, but I think that status has waned a bit. I feel the shape is a classic and very flattering.

Thanks *bete_noire*What a sweet compliment!

*uclaboi,* the Pompei and Jimmy's are my personal favorites too. When do we get to see your amazing new pieces?

Thank you *ebruo.* I agree, love DVF! Theory and DVF are go to designers for me because the clothes are so easy to wear, and I do really love the fact you can dress them up or down as you mentioned. Tory Burch is new for me. I will definitely be keeping my eye on her line now.

*ms piggy*, you are right. DVF is classic and comfortable. Two things I love in clothing! I use my Carey alot. You can probably find one floating around out there somewhere. I have seen them pop up on Neimans and eluxury from time to time.


----------



## ms piggy

24 said:


> Hello crabtreemeeko, sure, I'll post a couple of pics here in a bit.  Hmm, just don't know if it's allowed, or PC?



Lucy, we'll love to see the H. I think it's ok to do so in this thread since we're all sharing our latest non-BV buy. :okay:

p/s your current avatar is making me very hungry (and I just had dinner)  and I just noticed the Birkin, oh my ostrich


----------



## java_addict

Samantha, you wear all the pieces so well!  the Theory and Tory Burch tunics!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

ms piggy said:


> Lucy, we'll love to see the H. I think it's ok to do so in this thread since we're all sharing our latest non-BV buy.
> 
> p/s your current avatar is making me very hungry (and I just had dinner) and I just noticed the Birkin, oh my ostrich


 
Thanks, ms piggy! 

I just got this Hermes Victoria II Fourre-Tout 35cm in black Taurillon Clemence with silver palladium HW. It's from Hermes' Victoria line, which is generally made for travel. This is a new, smaller version of one of the zippered travel satchels. It can function as an everyday bag as well. It's not a bag that will stop you dead in your tracks because of its beauty, but it's very functional and practical! It has a double-zippered closure, 5 feet, clochette & 2 keys, padlock, and the interior has 3 pockets. It's amazingly lightweight for a bag in Clemence leather. I'd say it's the first time I bought an Hermes almost purely for its practicality!

I was torn between Black and Etoupe (Taupe that's a little like BV's Limo) but finally decided on black because it will wear better. To see more interesting colors, check out mrssparkles' thread in the H subforum!

















To add color, I just tied an Hermes pochette (in Etoupe/White/Black/Orange) around the handle!


----------



## NWpurselover

24 said:


> Catabie, ms piggy, silverstar, and Mid-, thanks for the kind words!
> 
> LOL Mid-, I didn't know it came in Quarzo, either; in fact, I didn't even know these pretty things existed.  About its availability, I think the best person to ask is boxermom as this is gently used, if you KWIM.   Try Ana, too.
> 
> Today I receive a much-anticipated bag--an Hermes Victoria II Fourre-Tout 35cm.



24 Faubourg your bag is fantastic.  congratulations!


----------



## Mid-

Wow *24*, your _Hermes Victoria II Fourre-Tout 35cm in black Taurillon Clemence with silver palladium HW_ is so beautiful (and what a name it has LOL)!!!  And the pochette is so perfect on it!! Thanks for sharing!!



24 said:


> Catabie, ms piggy, silverstar, and Mid-, thanks for the kind words!
> 
> LOL Mid-, I didn't know it came in Quarzo, either; in fact, I didn't even know these pretty things existed. About its availability, I think the best person to ask is boxermom as this is gently used, if you KWIM.  Try Ana, too.
> 
> Today I receive a much-anticipated bag--an Hermes Victoria II Fourre-Tout 35cm.


 
Hmmm, maybe I should try PMing boxermom...?


----------



## catabie

24 said:


> Thanks, ms piggy!
> 
> I just got this Hermes Victoria II Fourre-Tout 35cm in black Taurillon Clemence with silver palladium HW. It's from Hermes' Victoria line, which is generally made for travel. This is a new, smaller version of one of the zippered travel satchels. It can function as an everyday bag as well. It's not a bag that will stop you dead in your tracks because of its beauty, but it's very functional and practical! It has a double-zippered closure, 5 feet, clochette & 2 keys, padlock, and the interior has 3 pockets. It's amazingly lightweight for a bag in Clemence leather. I'd say it's the first time I bought an Hermes almost purely for its practicality!
> 
> I was torn between Black and Etoupe (Taupe that's a little like BV's Limo) but finally decided on black because it will wear better. To see more interesting colors, check out mrssparkles' thread in the H subforum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add color, I just tied an Hermes pochette (in Etoupe/White/Black/Orange) around the handle!


 
ok, besides all of her gorgeous purses ( just to name a few Birkins, kellys and BVs)- you ought need to check out pics of her daughter in the H forum.  I mean her daughter is beyond adorable, and she has those long curly eyelashes.  It makes me wanna have a daughter, so I can have her pose my bags too


----------



## catabie

*Samantha!* you are posing like a model! and I am just envy of all your purchases especially shoes! I love your Jimmy Choos and I think they are by far more comfortable than Manolos.  And those BV shoes...sigh...I wish I can wear those platforms.  Tory's stuff are always so playful and fun.  I love her fall collection-you can never get tired of her colorful prints.  GREAT BUYS!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

24, the hermes is such a classic!! And I like the way the scarf adds character to it...


----------



## blugenie

*Samantha* - simply jaw dropping! I want to be *you* in the TB and Muse 

*24* - love your H and scarf!  Gaaaah!


----------



## bete_noire

*24* - Nice Hermes! Simple, luxurious and probably the only H bag I've ever seen whose handles will go over the shoulder (at least they look like they will), which is SO convenient in both a travel and everyday bag, even if only needed for moments at a time. 

There's just something so deliciously subversive about openly drooling over other brands in the BV forum. I love this thread.


----------



## ms piggy

I love the quiet elegance of this bag. Bags that are well made in quality leather just stands out no matter how simple the design is. The pochette adds just the right touch without distracting or taking away the attention of the bag. The combi colours of the pochette are just superb. Excellent choice Lucy I must say. Well done indeed!



24 said:


>


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> ok, besides all of her gorgeous purses ( just to name a few Birkins, kellys and BVs)- you ought need to check out pics of her daughter in the H forum.  I mean her daughter is beyond adorable, and she has those long curly eyelashes.  It makes me wanna have a daughter, so I can have her pose my bags too



The pic of her daughter is not there anymore.  Lucy is it ok for you to repost?


----------



## myindulgence

Holy Smokes!!  I'm gone for a mere 36 hours and *Samantha* and *24* are our BV Girls Gone Wild!  

*Samantha* - You are looking amazing as usual!  I'm with you and *uclaboi*...my eyes  when I saw the STUNNING Choos and Pompeii!!

*24* - Very classy Hermes and nice combo with the Pochette!

It has been a little slow, probably since it's summer, and I personally, have to live my shopping fantasies through all of you right now...so thanks for starting this thread *catabie*!


----------



## jane

My latest (as some of you know) -- a new BV noce pyramid hobo. Gorgeous in every way.

Tragically, my last shopping trip of that nature for a long, long time.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Thank you all for the kind words, NWpurselover, catabie (so sweet about my daugh.), Mid-, crabtreemeeko, blugenie, bete_noire, ms piggy, and myindulgence!  

Bete_noire, yes, it can be carried on the shoulder!  I haven't tried it myself but the handles are definitely long enough. 

Ms piggy, I'll PM you re: daughter's pics in other forum!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*24,Faubourg, *very classy timeless bag. I love the pochette with your bag too. BTW, the china in your avatar is beautiful. 

Thank you for the beautiful compliments. I am truly flattered.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

java_addict said:


> Samantha, you wear all the pieces so well!  the Theory and Tory Burch tunics!


 
Thank you *java_addict*! Love your name, I can relate! Your avatar is making my mouth water for a latte!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

catabie said:


> *Samantha!* you are posing like a model! and I am just envy of all your purchases especially shoes! I love your Jimmy Choos and I think they are by far more comfortable than Manolos. And those BV shoes...sigh...I wish I can wear those platforms. Tory's stuff are always so playful and fun. I love her fall collection-you can never get tired of her colorful prints. GREAT BUYS!


 
Thanks catabie.  The new Jimmy's are pretty high. I am not sure yet how long I can wear those babies yet. On the other hand, the platform Pompei BVs are extremely comfortable and just as tall. As for Tory Burch, I have admired her line for a while. I love her colors and prints too!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*myindulgance*, thank you so much. It was a fun week here! Shoes and bags are so much fun and completely make the outfit.

*jane*, I saw the pictures of your new Pyramid and it is so beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Samantha's Collection said:


> *24,Faubourg, *very classy timeless bag. I love the pochette with your bag too. BTW, the china in your avatar is beautiful.


 
Thank you, Samantha!  The china in my avatar is my favorite pattern (Hermes La Siesta).


----------



## gemibebe

Samantha, you look totally gorgeous and pose like a professional model!  You're matching perfectly all your outfits with your bags and shoes, not to mention with such a style and taste!

24, the Hermes bag looks so classy and I love the fact that it looks low-profile, which even demonstrates more true luxury.  BTW, I would also like a PM re your cute daugher's pic


----------



## gemibebe

Oh yes, almost forgot to share a bit of my shopping lately: 

2 BV bags: Magnolia Montaigne and Carmine Veneta
1 Miu Miu Patent Leather Tote
1 Miu Miu skirt
1 Folli Follie necklace and 1 ring
1 Paule Ka jacket
2 pairs of Tod's shoes
1 LV Vernis belt
1 Loewe coin purse

Enough damage done...more may still come :shame:


----------



## ouija board

gemibebe said:


> Oh yes, almost forgot to share a bit of my shopping lately:
> 
> 2 BV bags: Magnolia Montaigne and Carmine Veneta
> 1 Miu Miu Patent Leather Tote
> 1 Miu Miu skirt
> 1 Folli Follie necklace and 1 ring
> 1 Paule Ka jacket
> 2 pairs of Tod's shoes
> 1 LV Vernis belt
> 1 Loewe coin purse
> 
> Enough damage done...more may still come :shame:


 
Holy schmolly gemibebe!  That's some haul!  We need pics a la Samantha so we can all   We've already seen your gorgeous BV, but I always love seeing a nice Miu Miu bag!  Almost bought one last season, but gotta keep focused on BV!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*gemibebe*, sounds like you picked up more beautiful things to go with your gorgeous new BVs. Would love to see them! I am with ouija board, pictures please! Also, thanks for the sweet words. You are too kind


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*blugenie*, thank you so much


----------



## gemibebe

o.b. and Samantha, thanks for the interest in the pics of my latest buys. Samantha, after your pics, I will need some courage for any modelling pics, hehe  You've already seen quite some items in the action pic I posted: the jacket is Paule Ka and the belt is the LV one. I've also attached the modelling pic I posted on the Prada&Miu Miu forum. Last, pics of the Champagne Gold Loewe coin purse and two Tod's shoes:


----------



## catabie

*gemibibi, *nice buys.  The Miu Miu looks perfect hanging off of your arm; it is just the right size bag.  Loewe always makes classy items and the gold coin purse makes such a statement.  And Tods shoes-you can never go wrong with them-a mixture of style and comfort.  you did well!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*gemibebe,* you need no courage! You look amazing, such style and elegance. I love all the classic pieces you picked. I have never even thought of buying a coin purse before but I guess I should after seeing yours. Love your jacket and cardigan too.Your Miu Miu is really fun and the shoes are great . Thanks for posting the pictures. I enjoyed looking!


----------



## mlbags

*gemibebe*, I like how the Mui Mui looks on your arm.... it looks like a wonderful bag to use - neither too small nor big and looks like it can hold a ton.  Very smart looking too... actually of late I've been wondering in and out of the Mui Mui forum.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ouija board

Oooh, one of my favorite Miu Miu bags!  And as always, you look stunning!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

thanks for sharing, *gemibebe*... just love your carmino veneta!! you look so great with it!!


----------



## C_24

You don`t have to be shy, *gemibebe*, those are fantastic pictures!


----------



## ms piggy

*gemibabe*, those are fabulous buys indeed! I esp love the Paule Ka top - I've not heard of this designer before. I did a quick search and his clothes are gorgeous. Now I just need to find out the nearest place I could shop for these. 

I just did a lil damage myself too with some YSL and Miu Miu.


----------



## catabie

After my inital post in the thread, I have been doing some "shopping"-not much just a little bit---but I admit I have not been very faithful to BV.  I have been purchasing some orange boxes in H.  *Sigh*  Ok back to BV for a bit now~


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*catabie*, you are teasing us! Tell us, what is in your orange boxes? Pictures please. Whatever it is, I am sure it is beautiful and will be fun to see!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

Here's what my DH bought for me during my recent health scare:


----------



## catabie

crabtreemeeko said:


> Here's what my DH bought for me during my recent health scare:


 

Wow-what a unique piece you got there! Hubby did well 

hope all is well with you!


----------



## catabie

Samantha's Collection said:


> *catabie*, you are teasing us! Tell us, what is in your orange boxes? Pictures please. Whatever it is, I am sure it is beautiful and will be fun to see!


 
*Samantha*, believe or not, everything is still in boxes and shopping bag.  I have not even taken it out for a spin yet because I am so busy getting ready for the birth of our first child...

I will try to take pics..if not-I will reveal what they are at least..


----------



## crabtreemeeko

Im fine now.... thanks *catabie*!! 32 days to the arrival of your baby, congrats!! Have you thought of a name already?


----------



## summerma

on last Sunday,i get BV&chole.


----------



## myindulgence

...and the goodies keep coming!  Way to go ladies!!

*crabtreemeeko* - Hope all is well with you?  {hugs}

*gemibebe* - Awesome buys!  You wear them beautifully, don't ever be shy with us!

*ms piggy* and *catabie* - You can't drop those little "hints" without giving up the goods!  Show and tell, please!  *Catabie*, baby countdown begins, how exciting!!

*summerma* - Double goodness!


----------



## ms piggy

Here are pics of my recent goodies. Sorry no action pics - it's one of those fat days. Just not inspired :s 

*YSL Rive Gauche in black*






*YSL Tribute black peep toes*





*Miu Miu black patent pumps with banana heel *


----------



## catabie

*ms. piggy*

I LOVE THOSE YSL shoes! I want I want I want! They are so elegant and chic at the same time.  I would even wear them in the winter too! gorgeous!
and the classic YSL-need i say more? Another piece that's TDF..
Miu Miu are known to be comfortable.  Looks like you can wear them to work and for a drink afterwards and still look hot!

congratz on the new purchases!


----------



## C_24

Whoa, *ms p*, you have achieved the impossible: I`m speechless! Can`t even find the words to describe the beauty of the shoes and the RG!


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> I LOVE THOSE YSL shoes! I want I want I want! They are so elegant and chic at the same time.  I would even wear them in the winter too! gorgeous!
> and the classic YSL-need i say more? Another piece that's TDF..
> Miu Miu are known to be comfortable.  Looks like you can wear them to work and for a drink afterwards and still look hot!



*catabie*, thanks! Pilati has done wonders for YSL just as Maier for BV. I'd love to get the black patent platform Tribute mary-jane too, so 

Miu Mius are indeed comfortable . I love how the banana heel adds a whimsical touch to the classic pumps. And they are great for after hours too as the toe box is cut low revealing some amount of toe cleavage. 

Hey, time for the H show now.


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> Whoa, *ms p*, you have achieved the impossible: I`m speechless! Can`t even find the words to describe the beauty of the shoes and the RG!



Claus, am waiting for you to showcase yours from BV's sister company too


----------



## C_24

ms piggy said:


> Claus, am waiting for you to showcase yours from BV's sister company too


*ms p*, I simply can`t decide! Another one has entered the pieces I`m consdidering: Edition 24 laptop case in grey flannel. I´m going crazYSL


----------



## ouija board

*ms piggy, *those YSL and Miu Miu shoes are stunning!  I love Miu Miu shoes and yes they are so comfortable!  Do you find that the banana shaped heel makes it any more or less comfortable?


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*ms piggy*, beautiful finds. Those Tribute pumps are amazing. I love them!


----------



## uclaboi

Very nice pieces, *ms piggy*!


----------



## uclaboi

Bottega Veneta japanese heavy denim jeans in nero (love the butterfly on the back pocket)


----------



## catabie

*ucalboi *i love the butterfly...hum..i wonder if they make women's jeans like that..


----------



## gemibebe

*Catabie*, you're so right in all your comments regarding those brands; Congrats on the coming baby!!!  You must be sooooo excited now!
*Samantha*, thanks for the kind words and encouragement I find coin purse an indispensible item as here in Switzerland, even for 5CHF they have big coins!  So my wallet is exploding with all the coins!  Also I find a coin purse very practical and convenient to use;
*mlbags and o.b.*, actually this is my first Miu Miu bag and I do like it a lot!  Usually I'm not a big fan for patent leather, but this one is just so different: chic yet classy, not too flashy.  Mlbags you're right, it can hold a lot of things, really practical.  I now even use it as a travel bag as I don't worry too much about dirtying the leather, etc.;
*Crabtreemeeko*, I hope you're fine with your health now.  Your DH is sooooooo sweet, that bag is perfect for the coming season!!!
*C_24*, thank you for your kind remarks!  You've always been so sweet;
*Summerma, *what a pair of nice purchases!  Enjoy and keep up the spirits!
*ms piggy*, I've only got to know Paule Ka since I lived in France last year and I instantly fell in love with its design.  As you can see from its website, it's not such an int'l brand, mainly having stores in France and Asia.  It's said that the style was inspired by that of Audrey Hepburn, etc., that's def. the one I love!  To be honest, I now even prefer his design to many other first-line designers: will def. buy more this A/W...  Your YSL and Miu Miu make me drool for a long long time  They're so classy and elegant, would love to have them all 
*Myindulgence*, thanks for the compliments: I won't really feel shy with the BV lovers here, it's like my second home now! 
*uclaboi*, the jeans rock!  I truly like the butterfly details!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Fantastic taste, everyone!  Ms piggy, I esp. like the YSL RG bag.  Beautiful.  I bet it will be a bag you'll reach for time and time again!


----------



## catabie

thanks everyone for their wishes on the baby! I really can't wait.  I will post pic when the new bag arrives


----------



## 24, Faubourg

How exciting, catabie!!!  The arrival of your "orange" babies AND your real baby, of course!


----------



## ms piggy

ouija board said:


> *ms piggy, *those YSL and Miu Miu shoes are stunning!  I love Miu Miu shoes and yes they are so comfortable!  Do you find that the banana shaped heel makes it any more or less comfortable?



Thanks *ob*. I have not worn the Miu Mius out yet but from the trying in the store it felt comfortable.  

I just got back from a biz trip, finally caved in and gotten my very first orange box, albeit a small one. :shame:


----------



## ouija board

An orange box in any size is always exciting!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Ms piggy, how exciting!!!  Will you announce it here?  I have a new orange box myself!  

This is my new Ebano Montaigne.  I posted more pictures in my Montaigne colors thread.  I adore this bag.


----------



## jane

I caved and bought some shoes today... I knew for certain it was my last splurge for the _entire year_, alas, but dammit I HAD TO HAVE THEM!






I got them in the above cocoa brown color, but here's a couple pics of how they look in white
















they are so hot!


----------



## catabie

24 said:


> Ms piggy, how exciting!!! Will you announce it here? I have a new orange box myself!
> 
> This is my new Ebano Montaigne. I posted more pictures in my Montaigne colors thread. I adore this bag.


 
ebano! I was craving something in ebano for a long time.  Was thinking about getting the cocker in ebano but i think i might consider this beauty too


----------



## catabie

jane said:


> I caved and bought some shoes today... I knew for certain it was my last splurge for the _entire year_, alas, but dammit I HAD TO HAVE THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got them in the above cocoa brown color, but here's a couple pics of how they look in white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are so hot!


 
hot! i want them too!!!


----------



## ms piggy

*ob, Lucy *- would be too shy to announce in the H forum as its just a small item. I could post here as there're quite a few H aficionados here. Lucy, would love to see the inhabitant of your new orange box as well. I could already tell its a stunning piece - you have such awesome taste.


----------



## ms piggy

*crabtreemeeko*, hope you're all ok now. So sweet of DH to cheer you up with such a treat.


----------



## ms piggy

*uclaboi*, you're hands down our male clothes horse. Your taste is impeccable. Keep it coming.


----------



## ms piggy

*jane*, that's a mighty hot pair of LV. They look really comfy too.


----------



## jane

Thanks! I have been wavering on these shoes for two weeks, thinking I just couldn't do it, but they are seriously the best LV shoes I have ever seen -- no over the top monogram, no uber-trendy design, etc. I love them, they will be in style FOREVER. Plus I have made a chunk of cash on ebay lately with some bag sales, and sold a bunch of other items on craigslist etc, so I just went for it. 

I brought them home and promptly packed them, box and all, in my moving box marked "shoes" heheh.


----------



## jane

That Montaigne is so pretty!! I seriously love the ebano color in anything.


----------



## catabie

jane said:


> Thanks! I have been wavering on these shoes for two weeks, thinking I just couldn't do it, but they are seriously the best LV shoes I have ever seen -- no over the top monogram, no uber-trendy design, etc. I love them, they will be in style FOREVER. Plus I have made a chunk of cash on ebay lately with some bag sales, and sold a bunch of other items on craigslist etc, so I just went for it.
> 
> I brought them home and promptly packed them, box and all, in my moving box marked "shoes" heheh.


 

definitely right! the style is timeless and the shoes look quite comfy!  Maybe I will go to the store and try them on too ; I really want to see them IRL.


----------



## catabie

do share ms. piggy on what you got in H.  Anything in the orange box is worth sharing.  once i get my camera back from hubby, i sure will take pics of mine too.


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> definitely right! the style is timeless and the shoes look quite comfy! Maybe I will go to the store and try them on too ; I really want to see them IRL.


 
I think it would be a real stable and steady pair to wear whilst carrying your new-born.  It's an enduring style you could wear for ages.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Thanks ladies, Ebano is "da bomb"!  It was a toss-up between this and Noce, another color I love (but prefer it in Nappa Umbria and Cervo).  

Jane, your LV platforms are killer.  They'll look wonderful with your New Pyramid!!

Ms piggy, not to worry, you can announce your H purchase, no matter small, with pride in the H subforum.  Most of the ladies there are really cool and will rejoice in whatever purchase you make!  Congratulations!!  How about telling us here?  I'll post the contents of my orange box a little later.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

A shot of red to liven things up!



















This is an Hermes Plume bag in Rouge Vif, this time in Fjord leather.  This is my most favorite red in the universe.


----------



## catabie

24 said:


> A shot of red to liven things up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an Hermes Plume bag in Rouge Vif, this time in Fjord leather. This is my most favorite red in the universe.


 
this is such a delicious red it makes me want to go and take a bite at it  Rough Vif is definitely really bright.  Lucy, is your Birkin in the same color too?  I like the texture of Fjord on this bag alot.  It has solid texture to it and it doesnt seem to be slouchy like the clemence.  Is it heavy at all?  Wow-I am just really stunned by the leather, color and style of this bag.  Never saw one in the store before but I will definitely ask next time when I am in.  Very pretty!


----------



## uclaboi

WOW, very nice red, 24.  And congrat on the Ebano Montaigne.  Both of them are gorgeous!


----------



## C_24

Wow, *24, *this bag is gorgeous! It`s very simple yet so defined and elegant! Congrats!


----------



## mlbags

*24*, love your Hermes Rouge Plume bag.  Is this small?  Would love to see an action pic of this bag.  A quiet elegant bag I must say (albeit the gorgeous red).  Again, you have great taste!  Congrats.


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> Hey, time for the *H show now*.


 
Come on *Ms Piggy*, don't be such a tease.... what's in your orange box????  Please share, please post, please show....!!!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

catabie said:


> this is such a delicious red it makes me want to go and take a bite at it  Rough Vif is definitely really bright. Lucy, is your Birkin in the same color too? I like the texture of Fjord on this bag alot. It has solid texture to it and it doesnt seem to be slouchy like the clemence. Is it heavy at all? Wow-I am just really stunned by the leather, color and style of this bag. Never saw one in the store before but I will definitely ask next time when I am in. Very pretty!


 
Thanks, catabie.  Yes, the Birkin is the same color but it is in Chevre de Coromandel.  No, the Plume is actually very light compared to the "other" H bags, hence the name.  

Thank you, uclaboi, C_24, mlbags.  Very kind of you, mlbags, yes, it's a good size.  It's the 28cm version, which is perfect for my height.

As great as this bag is, I am fondling the Ebano Montaigne a little more.  LOL    Honestly though, I'm not sure I should be posting pics of other brands here.  :s  Bags are so beautiful, though...


----------



## catabie

24 said:


> Thanks, catabie. Yes, the Birkin is the same color but it is in Chevre de Coromandel. No, the Plume is actually very light compared to the "other" H bags, hence the name.
> 
> Thank you, uclaboi, C_24, mlbags. Very kind of you, mlbags, yes, it's a good size. It's the 28cm version, which is perfect for my height.
> 
> As great as this bag is, I am fondling the Ebano Montaigne a little more. LOL  Honestly though, I'm not sure I should be posting pics of other brands here. :s Bags are so beautiful, though...


 
this is a place for the members to share the latest buys, so anything is welcomed.   And all of  us are thrilled to see each other's purchase. it's so much fun!


----------



## ms piggy

Lucy, that's a beautiful beautiful piece. I knew you'd do well. Don't you just love a simple well make bag that speaks volume of refinement. No frills, no bells and whistles to distract the beauty of fine workmanship and of course the best of leather. I can't wait for the day when I have one of these in my hands.


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> Come on *Ms Piggy*, don't be such a tease.... what's in your orange box????  Please share, please post, please show....!!!



Oh *mlbags*, work has been crazy around here lately.  I'll get down to it now. Here's the teaser. The orange box.


----------



## ms piggy

As iterated earlier, it's a small piece. Nonetheless it was just as exciting for me, to finally get my very first H item. 

Here she is - new for fall/winter '07


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> Oh *mlbags*, work has been crazy around here lately.  I'll get down to it now. Here's the teaser. The orange box.


 
I LOVE ORANGE! strip her down for us PLeaseeeeee!


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> As iterated earlier, it's a small piece. Nonetheless it was just as exciting for me, to finally get my very first H item.
> 
> Here she is - new for fall/winter '07


 




you did so well for your first piece! I adore pink and I have never seen this shade of pink from their scarf collection before (also lack of knowledge too, I am no expert there).  Enjoy it! beautiful...


----------



## 24, Faubourg

OK catabie--I still can't help feeling a little strange, though.  Thanks, ms piggy, you always have kind things to say.  

Your new scarf is GORGEOUS, and very "you"!  Oh no, that is not a "small piece".  Considering H prices, nothing is small.  LOL  This scarf will go so well with your Camel bag!


----------



## bprimuslevy

ms piggy said:


> As iterated earlier, it's a small piece. Nonetheless it was just as exciting for me, to finally get my very first H item.
> 
> Here she is - new for fall/winter '07


Congrats on your first scarf.  Aren't H scarves great.  I've been collecting for 7+ years now.  I bought this scarf in the creme/red colorway.  I can't wait for our weather to cool down so I can finally wear it.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

This might be a little silly but I quickly took these pics just now to feel better.  LOL  Diana asked about the clochette on my Montaigne bag, so I felt compelled to take pics.  Look at the cute accessories the Montaigne bag comes with!












Check out that padlock!  It's covered on both sides with Nappa and on the bottom "Bottega Veneta Made in Italy" is engraved.  Love the adorable key and pouch, too.  

BTW, too lazy to change lenses so I used the wrong lens for these pics.  Still, you might be able to see some of the detail.


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> you did so well for your first piece! I adore pink and I have never seen this shade of pink from their scarf collection before (also lack of knowledge too, I am no expert there).  Enjoy it! beautiful...



Thanks *catabie*. There's so much to learn about H. I just fell in love with the peachy pink colour and the print.


----------



## ms piggy

24 said:


> Your new scarf is GORGEOUS, and very "you"!  Oh no, that is not a "small piece".  Considering H prices, nothing is small.  LOL  This scarf will go so well with your Camel bag!



Oh Lucy, you know me well.  H prices are scary. And this scarf is no where even near the bags I'm lusting after. And I would love to raid your H closet.  Ok, maybe your entire bag closet. Your photos skills are out of this world.


----------



## ms piggy

bprimuslevy said:


> Congrats on your first scarf.  Aren't H scarves great.  I've been collecting for 7+ years now.  I bought this scarf in the creme/red colorway.  I can't wait for our weather to cool down so I can finally wear it.



Thanks *bprimuslevy*, would love to see the creme/red version, could you post a pic? Btw do you know if there's a name for this print?


----------



## java_addict

*ms piggy*, even the orange box is beautiful! 
The scarf is breathtaking. I love the colour!


----------



## bprimuslevy

ms piggy said:


> Thanks *bprimuslevy*, would love to see the creme/red version, could you post a pic? Btw do you know if there's a name for this print?


 
The print is Projets de Carre (my spelling might be off).  Here is a picture from the Hermes website.  I have a picture I took also.  I need to find it.


----------



## C_24

Oh, *ms p*, I fell in love with your scarf! Getting something from Hermès that has equestrian detailing is so sophisticated, since their tradition lies in horses! Congrats!


----------



## catabie

It's time for the ORANGE again; I just took her out for the very first time today

introducing my 34cm Rose Dragee Swift Lindy! I bought key chains to put on her so she wont be so lonely.


----------



## bprimuslevy

*catabie *great bag!  Congrats.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Congratulations, catabie!  Such a precious, gorgeous color.  Isn't Swift terrific?


----------



## ms piggy

bprimuslevy said:


> The print is Projets de Carre (my spelling might be off). Here is a picture from the Hermes website. I have a picture I took also. I need to find it.


 
Thanks for the name and the link. The creme/red is stunning! I like the black/orange too. So H.


----------



## ms piggy

*java_addict* &#8211; I agree, the orange boxes sure send hearts a flutter. 

claus &#8211; I love all things equestrian with H. My dream is to have my own horse one day.


----------



## ouija board

ms piggy said:


> claus  *I love all things equestrian with H. My dream is to have my own horse one day.*


Ditto! Owning a horse is a lovely experience.  I have been horseless for going on 3 years, and I miss my crotchety old mare no matter how cranky and troublesome she was near the end.  Until I get my next horse, I'll have to make do with horse related things...like an Hermes saddle.  For decor...until I get my horse...Hmm can I post pics here of a horse if it's my latest purchase?  

Sorry this is a bit off topic.  I just miss my horse sometimes, and ms piggy's post reminded me of her.

On a BV note, I'm really lusting after a large veneta after seeing the thread on large venetas.  Anyone care to encourage me?


----------



## catabie

ouija board said:


> Ditto! Owning a horse is a lovely experience. I have been horseless for going on 3 years, and I miss my crotchety old mare no matter how cranky and troublesome she was near the end. Until I get my next horse, I'll have to make do with horse related things...like an Hermes saddle. For decor...until I get my horse...Hmm can I post pics here of a horse if it's my latest purchase?
> 
> Sorry this is a bit off topic. I just miss my horse sometimes, and ms piggy's post reminded me of her.
> 
> On a BV note, I'm really lusting after a large veneta after seeing the thread on large venetas. Anyone care to encourage me?


 
Please post pics of your horse if you do get one. My friend used to ride and I love her darling little horse. Her name is Noodle. 

I will do the encouraging! you should definitely get one. I am a fan of large bags and I cannot tell you how much I love my large veneta. So I say go for it


----------



## ouija board

Thanks catabie!  I tried on the medium veneta, briefly in Vegas, but didn't really pay much attention to it since I was focused on something carmino.  I do remember it sat awfully high, near my armpit, but it had nothing in it but paper.  I do love how the large veneta hangs, but worried about how wide it is at the bottom (the age old question, "does this make my butt look big?").


----------



## catabie

ouija board said:


> Thanks catabie! I tried on the medium veneta, briefly in Vegas, but didn't really pay much attention to it since I was focused on something carmino. I do remember it sat awfully high, near my armpit, but it had nothing in it but paper. I do love how the large veneta hangs, but worried about how wide it is at the bottom (the age old question, "does this make my butt look big?").


 
actually it won't.  IMO large bags actually make us appear smaller and that's why most of my bags are big coz I am not a petite girl.   The medium veneta does have the problem of hanging too close to armpit unless you have it really stuffed.  But I find it hard to look for things coz the opening isn't wide enough.  I love both of them, medium and large, and I buy medium in seasonal color and large in classic color.


----------



## Eugin

ouija board said:


> Thanks catabie! I tried on the medium veneta, briefly in Vegas, but didn't really pay much attention to it since I was focused on something carmino. I do remember it sat awfully high, near my armpit, but it had nothing in it but paper. I do love how the large veneta hangs, but worried about how wide it is at the bottom (the age old question, "does this make my butt look big?").


 
*Ouija board*, with time the medium veneta will "sag" a little more so the handle fits more comfortably on your shoulder. I don't have superthin arms by any means, but I can wear mine pretty easily.


----------



## Eugin

*Jane*, your new LV shoes definetely have a cute, summery feel to them. 

*mspiggy*, congrats on your Hermes scarf. How do you plan on wearing it? I'm always amazed on the unique ways the Tpf girls can incorporate scarves into their look.

*Catabie*: I think the Lindy looks great in that color. Very feminine and chic. 

*Lucy*: rouge is such a lovely color. I've been tempted lately by so many red bags lately!!! 

As for me, I haven't had much time to post lately but I did get something in ebano recently . I will try my best to put up some pics since I'm still trying to figure out how to resize/post.


----------



## ouija board

catabie said:


> actually it won't. IMO large bags actually make us appear smaller and that's why most of my bags are big coz I am not a petite girl. The medium veneta does have the problem of hanging too close to armpit unless you have it really stuffed. But I find it hard to look for things coz the opening isn't wide enough. I love both of them, medium and large, and I buy medium in seasonal color and large in classic color.


 
Sounds right up my alley!  Need something to offset my not so petite figure.  I'm thinking of following Bunkie's lead and special ordering a large veneta in Iron.  Seasonal color but close to black.


----------



## mlbags

Gulp&#8230; sigh&#8230;.. *Ms Piggy*, your H scarf is so pretty and I&#8217;m sure just touching the silk is divine&#8230;..!

You have classy taste.  I can&#8217;t wait to see how you wear this beautiful scarf.  You are going to post action pics, won&#8217;t you?

I don&#8217;t usually wear scarves, I currently have only one (a Loewe limited edition which I use on my bags) but seeing your gorgeous H-scarf is now setting me thinking of getting one too !


----------



## ms piggy

ouija board said:


> Ditto! Owning a horse is a lovely experience. I have been horseless for going on 3 years, and I miss my crotchety old mare no matter how cranky and troublesome she was near the end. Until I get my next horse, I'll have to make do with horse related things...like an Hermes saddle. For decor...until I get my horse...Hmm can I post pics here of a horse if it's my latest purchase?
> 
> Sorry this is a bit off topic. I just miss my horse sometimes, and ms piggy's post reminded me of her.


 
Oh *ob*, Im sorry to have put you in a melancholy mood regarding your beloved horse.  Ive always enjoyed riding and hope one day to have my own. And I would love to have a H saddle to too, that would be the ultimate.  And yes, please do post pics of your horse, that would be fab. 



ouija board said:


> On a BV note, I'm really lusting after a large veneta after seeing the thread on large venetas. Anyone care to encourage me?


 
I love both the medium and large Veneta. Each are lovely in their own right. The medium is chic for day to night occasions and it does slouches once in use. The large has great casual vibes and as it too slouches, it def does not have a wide bottom look. I have the medium Limo Veneta now and I would surely get the large one day, most likely in Ebano. But I think Ferro would be amazing (I may consider too), please share her if you special order one.


----------



## ms piggy

*catabie*, what a sweet and pretty colour. I&#8217;m starting to appreciate the lindy very much too and it might just be my first H bag. It&#8217;s less stuffy than the Bolide and yet just as functional and very fun indeed. I need to get my leather type right first. Congrats!


----------



## ms piggy

Eugin said:


> *mspiggy*, congrats on your Hermes scarf. How do you plan on wearing it? I'm always amazed on the unique ways the Tpf girls can incorporate scarves into their look.
> 
> As for me, I haven't had much time to post lately but I did get something in ebano recently .


 
For now I would use the scarf on bags until I figure out how to wear them on me (around the neck, as a top etc etc). Do show your BV newbie. 




mlbags said:


> Gulp sigh.. *Ms Piggy*, your H scarf is so pretty and Im sure just touching the silk is divine..!
> 
> You have classy taste. I cant wait to see how you wear this beautiful scarf. You are going to post action pics, wont you?
> 
> I dont usually wear scarves, I currently have only one (a Loewe limited edition which I use on my bags) but seeing your gorgeous H-scarf is now setting me thinking of getting one too !


 
You def should consider H scarves, they are absolutely enchanting. You could always use it to dress up your bags. I got this piece at the H in Changi airport and I got so carried away in there I almost missed my flight. They actually had to to page for me (apparently I was the last person to board).  Though the variety is not great at Changi, at least its duty free (so you save the 7% tax).


----------



## bprimuslevy

ouija board said:


> On a BV note, I'm really lusting after a large veneta after seeing the thread on large venetas. Anyone care to encourage me?


 
I saw the veneta in carmino and it is stunning.  You should definitely get one.


----------



## bete_noire

I'm embarrassingly late to this last round. *24 *- The Montaigne is delicious in Ebano. And the Plume! Rouge Vif is my all-time favourite Hermes red, and since I sold my black Kelly, I've been lusting after one in RV. Your photo has reinforced my love of this colour. And *Ms Piggy* - wow! Everything you chose is droolworthy. I must say I have a special love for the YSL pumps - absolutely stunning. And congrats on your first H treasure! 

*Catabie* - congrats on the cool, feminine Rose Dragee Lindy! If you have a little girl, she'll be looting your closet regularly (lucky girl!). I love the subtlety of this shade. *jane* - awesome shoes! The heel looks walkable, too. *uclaboi* - the butterfly detail on your jeans is beautiful, and I really like the look of the raw stitching detail. Can I send my DH into your treasure-filled closet for sartorial inspiration?

*crabtreemeeko* - So glad to hear that you're OK!


----------



## bprimuslevy

ms piggy said:


> *catabie*, what a sweet and pretty colour. Im starting to appreciate the lindy very much too and it might just be my first H bag. Its less stuffy than the Bolide and yet just as functional and very fun indeed. I need to get my leather type right first. Congrats!


 
The Lindy comes in 2 leathers.  Swift which is smooth and clemence which is textured.  Rose Dragee is available in swift only.


----------



## ms piggy

bprimuslevy said:


> The Lindy comes in 2 leathers. Swift which is smooth and clemence which is textured. Rose Dragee is available in swift only.


 
Thanks again *bprimuslevy*. So very kind of you to be patient with a H newbie like me. Your BJ Lindy is totally drool worthy. Is that Swift or Clemence? Time for me to check out the swatches in person and hold one of the babies in my hands. Unfortunately (or thankfully) I do not look good in cool colours, hence the blue (which I understand to be uber popular) is out for me.


----------



## C_24

*Catabie*, I`m in love with your Lindy! It`s one of the most interesting shapes in bags out there and the color looks so delicious!


----------



## catabie

ouija board said:


> Sounds right up my alley! Need something to offset my not so petite figure. I'm thinking of following Bunkie's lead and special ordering a large veneta in Iron. Seasonal color but close to black.


 
good choice *ouija board! *make sure you show us pictures


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> Thanks again *bprimuslevy*. So very kind of you to be patient with a H newbie like me. Your BJ Lindy is totally drool worthy. Is that Swift or Clemence? Time for me to check out the swatches in person and hold one of the babies in my hands. Unfortunately (or thankfully) I do not look good in cool colours, hence the blue (which I understand to be uber popular) is out for me.


 
*ms piggy* I think you should check out etoupe then-it's a very neutral color and looks so good on Lindy-I have never seen it IRL but looks great on picture.  I think you should definitely go take a look at their leather book; you would fall in love with all the leather.  Keep us updated


----------



## catabie

C_24 said:


> *Catabie*, I`m in love with your Lindy! It`s one of the most interesting shapes in bags out there and the color looks so delicious!


 

*C_24 and Eugin, *thanks for the comment.  I do love the interesting shape of the bag and it's really light-in the same category as our BVs.  The color is also why I wanted the bag so much.  Pale pink is just what I have been lusting after.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

catabie said:


> *ms piggy* I think you should check out etoupe then-it's a very neutral color and looks so good on Lindy-I have never seen it IRL but looks great on picture. I think you should definitely go take a look at their leather book; you would fall in love with all the leather. Keep us updated


 
I agree about Etoupe!!!  I admit I didn't like it at first but now I love it.  Ms piggy, are you considering this color?  I can send you pictures w/ accurate color representation, if you wish.


----------



## RoxanneRussell

I brought a Marc Jacobs Stam in Plum yesterday, i haven't worn it yet have been saving it for the weekend!
I love it soooooooooo much!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

bete_noire said:


> I'm embarrassingly late to this last round. *24 *- The Montaigne is delicious in Ebano. And the Plume! Rouge Vif is my all-time favourite Hermes red, and since I sold my black Kelly, I've been lusting after one in RV. Your photo has reinforced my love of this colour.


 
Thank you, Eugin and bete_noire!  Rouge Vif is my all-time favorite red, too.  I posted a large picture of my Rouge Vif chevre bag in the Rouge Vif thread in the H subforum, BTW, to compare to RV Fjord.

Eugin, I'd love to see your new Ebano bag!!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

ms piggy said:


> Thanks again *bprimuslevy*. So very kind of you to be patient with a H newbie like me. Your BJ Lindy is totally drool worthy. Is that Swift or Clemence? Time for me to check out the swatches in person and hold one of the babies in my hands. Unfortunately (or thankfully) I do not look good in cool colours, hence the blue (which I understand to be uber popular) is out for me.


 
My Lindy is a 30 cm Clemence.  Blue Jean is actually a versatile color.  I didn't think I liked it until I tried it on.


----------



## mycarryon

So I've been a bit Chanel-crazy lately:
I just bought a dark silver reissue in 226 & a medium "black" classic flap (I say "black" because it's actually a light silvery-gold sprayed on black leather) Here's a link from someone who got the same bag:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-had-to-buy-this-bag-177231.html
I'm lovin' life right now!
(I'm waiting to see the new carmino IRL when I go to Atlantic City in 3 weeks.)


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Bprimuslevy, I totally agree that Blue Jean is versatile.  I can wear it with almost everything (but I never wear it with bubblegum pink!).

Mycarryon, how wonderful!  I was lusting after a dark silver Reissue! How about some pics?


----------



## mycarryon

24 said:


> Bprimuslevy, I totally agree that Blue Jean is versatile. I can wear it with almost everything (but I never wear it with bubblegum pink!).
> 
> Mycarryon, how wonderful! I was lusting after a dark silver Reissue! How about some pics?


24, I'll have my DH take some pics when I get home.  I just received it last night, and I couldn't wait to use it today!


----------



## ms piggy

bete_noire said:


> I'm embarrassingly late to this last round. And *Ms Piggy* - wow! Everything you chose is droolworthy. I must say I have a special love for the YSL pumps - absolutely stunning. And congrats on your first H treasure!



Better late than never *bete_noire* . Thanks for you kind words.


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> *ms piggy* I think you should check out etoupe then-it's a very neutral color and looks so good on Lindy-I have never seen it IRL but looks great on picture.  I think you should definitely go take a look at their leather book; you would fall in love with all the leather.  Keep us updated



I have seen etoupe on the H forum and I love it. It's kinda like Limo no? I'm still rather hesistant in going into a full fledge H store. I'm afraid I would be overwhelmed.



24 said:


> I agree about Etoupe!!!  I admit I didn't like it at first but now I love it.  Ms piggy, are you considering this color?  I can send you pictures w/ accurate color representation, if you wish.



Lucy, that would be fab. Your photos are the most remarkable.


----------



## ms piggy

Congrats *mycarryon*. Chanel are such classics too.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Pictures coming right up, ms piggy.  Check your inbox in a few minutes!  =)

mycarryon, we'll be eagerly awaiting!


----------



## catabie

24 said:


> Pictures coming right up, ms piggy. Check your inbox in a few minutes! =)
> 
> mycarryon, we'll be eagerly awaiting!


 
you are always so sweet and willing to help the newbies!  *ms piggy* i think you would love etoupe.


----------



## bprimuslevy

*ms piggy* : You might want to look at chocolate swift, too.  Many ladies & gents have said it is TDF.


----------



## bprimuslevy

*mycarryon*: I love the 226.  I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Mystiletto

I'm drooling over everyone's purchase 

Ms Piggy: I love your scarf  It brings back my longing for an Hermes scarf.  I just wouldn't know how to wear it. 

Catabie: Your bag is stunning and such a gorgeous color of pink 

I recently bought a vintage bright red Chanel lambskin flap.  It's being shipped from Japan.  Hopefully it'll be here in a few weeks!


----------



## annie9999

*catabie*-love the lindy, don't know anything about hermes bags.  what leather is it made of and what size is it?  are you enjoying her?  thanks so much.  i just love it.


----------



## catabie

annie9999 said:


> *catabie*-love the lindy, don't know anything about hermes bags. what leather is it made of and what size is it? are you enjoying her? thanks so much. i just love it.


 
*annie9999 *omg-did i see an ottone cabat in your avatar?  We are going to be bag twins! 

Lindy is a pretty new style-correct me if I am wrong *bprimuslevy and 24.  *I am quite new to Hermes myself too.  The size is 34cm arcoss the bottom and made out of swift leather.  I dont know how to describe the leather better but to say it's really smooth and soft.  I love the shape of the bag and it can hold a great deal.  I think this particular style also comes in a smaller size which is a 30cm.  It's a great to-go bag and very light.  You should definitely go into a Hermes store and try it on-I think you might come back with an orange box too


----------



## ouija board

*24, *I love love love seeing your Rouge Vif chevre bag!!!  I love the bright colors on chevre leather.  Thinking about fuschia chevre, if they still make it, maybe in a "baby" birkin...okay so that'll be way off in the future!

*catabie,* your rose dragee lindy is stunning!  I love seeing pictures of the lindy in this color.

*ms piggy,* your action pics of your limo medium veneta are ones I go back to often for reference; it looks so perfect and chic on you-not too big, just slouchy enough.  Everytime I see those pics I think, "I need that bag!"  

Wow!  this is turning into the Hermes/BV forum!!  I love it!  Now I don't have to flip between the two forums to get my fix of both brands.  Keep it coming!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Catabie, you're right, the Lindy is a new style.

OB, thanks!  The bag I just posted is actually in Rouge Vif Fjord (and this one is a Plume while the Rouge Vif Chevre de Cor. is a Birkin), which is just as beautiful as in Chevre!  

Yes, H still makes Fuchsia chevre--it is a fantastic blue-pink (as compared to the brighter, more yellow-pink Rose Shocking).  Want some pics?    I can PM them to you.


----------



## ouija board

24 said:


> Catabie, you're right, the Lindy is a new style.
> 
> OB, thanks! The bag I just posted is actually in Rouge Vif Fjord (and this one is a Plume while *the Rouge Vif Chevre de Cor. is a Birkin*), which is just as beautiful as in Chevre!
> 
> Yes, H still makes Fuchsia chevre--it is a fantastic blue-pink (as compared to the brighter, more yellow-pink Rose Shocking). Want some pics?  I can PM them to you.


 
24, that's the one I'm talking about!!!  Love the chevre with a spine!  I would love pics of fuschia chevre.  There's a pic of someone's fuschia chevre de coromandel HAC in the H forum that I look at sometimes just to drool over!  Thanks so much, 24!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Me, too, OB!  It's my most favorite H leather ever.

Pics coming right up!  Check your PM's in a few minutes, okay!


----------



## ms piggy

*Mystiletto* - H scarves are just charming. Right now I'm still rather clueless as to how to wear them on me. I might just start with dressing them on my bags until I go through the H thread on how to knot the scarves. 

*ob* - that's so sweet of you  Hope you get your first H piece very soon.


----------



## Eugin

24 said:


> Thank you, Eugin and bete_noire! Rouge Vif is my all-time favorite red, too. I posted a large picture of my Rouge Vif chevre bag in the Rouge Vif thread in the H subforum, BTW, to compare to RV Fjord.
> 
> Eugin, I'd love to see your new Ebano bag!!!


 
Aww, heck I'll just reveal it now since I'm not good at holding things, lol. I got the medium veneta in Ebano.  I feel really dumb asking, but if anyone has any advice I'd appreciate it: My SO downloaded the pics from my camera into Microsoft Photoalbum. I tried resizing it in the photoalbum(which you can) but it won't "save" the resized pic. In the feedback box they recommended some resizing programs that are bit complicated(at least for me)! Any recs for a very EASY resizing program and directions on how to go about it?


----------



## bprimuslevy

ms piggy said:


> H scarves are just charming. Right now I'm still rather clueless as to how to wear them on me. I might just start with dressing them on my bags until I go through the H thread on how to knot the scarves.


 
You can also wear it as a belt.  And, check out Hermes' scarf tying booklet also, which is available on their site.


----------



## C_24

*Eugin*, can`t wait to see pics of your lovely new Veneta. Have a look at this link. It`s for Imgresize, in my opinion one of the easiest resize programs!

http://www.bluescreen.de/imgresize/us/download.php


----------



## annie9999

*catabie, bprimuslevy and 24*-went to hermes today and saw the 34 cm lindy.  i wanted the clemence in black and they didn't have it but will call when it comes in.  i *love* it.  so unusual and usable.  do you all still love it especially if you have been using it for a while?  and how do you feel about clemence?  sorry but i don't know anything about hermes but fell in love with catabie's new bag.  how do you organize your things inside?  as you can see i'm quite obsessed.  and i'm sure you all understand.  thanks


----------



## catabie

*annie9999, *Clemence is a texture leather which is going to be a little more slouchy than swift leather.  I actually like clemence (more scratch resistant and durable) better but the rose color that I wanted only comes in swift.  I love the bag because of how unique it is.  The craftmanship on any Hermes is impeccable.  I actually dont use a purse organizer for it; I kinda just throw all my stuff in there and find it to be ok.


----------



## annie9999

*catabie*-thanks so much for all your help and the pictures of your beautiful bag.  the color is extraordinary.  use it in good health.


----------



## bprimuslevy

annie9999 said:


> *catabie, bprimuslevy and 24*-went to hermes today and saw the 34 cm lindy. i wanted the clemence in black and they didn't have it but will call when it comes in. i *love* it. so unusual and usable. do you all still love it especially if you have been using it for a while? and how do you feel about clemence? sorry but i don't know anything about hermes but fell in love with catabie's new bag. how do you organize your things inside? as you can see i'm quite obsessed. and i'm sure you all understand. thanks


 
*annie* I have the smaller Lindy.  I don't carry alot so it suits me better.  I still love my Lindy and use it every chance I get.  I usually place my cell phone in one of the exterior pockets.  Everything else -- wallet, card case, make-up case, keys -- goes inside.  I sent you a PM with a photo of my Lindy so you can get a better look at how the clemence mushes.  I've posted in other forums that I love clemence because it is so yummy plus, since I have a 3-year old boy, it is durable.


----------



## ms piggy

*catabie*, that's a gorgeous birkin in your avatar. What colour is it?


----------



## mycarryon

Well, I finally got some free time to take pictures of my Chanel dark silver.   Hope you guys like them!


----------



## ms piggy

*mycarryon*, that is a stunner! I was shown the dk silver in 226 but found it a tad small. Maybe I should have just gotten it, the colour is just captivating. I love the reissues and wish they do it more. You wear it so well, congrats!


----------



## Mystiletto

Thanks for sharing your dark silver reissue *mycarryon*.   I'm lusting after a bordeaux one


----------



## mycarryon

ms piggy said:


> *mycarryon*, that is a stunner! I was shown the dk silver in 226 but found it a tad small. Maybe I should have just gotten it, the colour is just captivating. I love the reissues and wish they do it more. You wear it so well, congrats!


I do prefer the bigger bags, but for the color, I think the size is just right.  For everyday bags, I would choose the more conservative colors (i.e. black, beige, brown).  
Anyways, thanks for the compliments!


----------



## mycarryon

Mystiletto said:


> Thanks for sharing your dark silver reissue *mycarryon*.   I'm lusting after a bordeaux one


You're very welcome!  Anyhow, did you know Chanel's coming out with a dark red?  I almost bought a bordeaux but decided to wait and see...


----------



## Mystiletto

mycarryon said:


> You're very welcome!  Anyhow, did you know Chanel's coming out with a dark red?  I almost bought a bordeaux but decided to wait and see...



I read that in the Chanel forum!  I can't wait to see it.  I wish they were coming out with a red jumbo classic flap...I've been trying to track one down everywhere!


----------



## bprimuslevy

*mycarryon*: I love your Chanel bag.  It is beautiful.  Congratulations.


----------



## handbagaddict81

I just purchased the Botkier Black Rose Satchel in Bronze.  Not BV but still a fun piece!


----------



## catabie

*mycarryon*, i saw that bag in the mall a few time and everytime i would stop and take a look.  i love the color and and the style so much.  but unfortunately i am on a purseban


----------



## catabie

handbagaddict81 said:


> I just purchased the Botkier Black Rose Satchel in Bronze. Not BV but still a fun piece!


 
congratz. botkier has the softest leather.  i still have one that i bought a long time ago and i love the smell of the leather!


----------



## ouija board

Ooo-kay...I went a little crazy with Hermes scarves this weekend, and I have NEVER been interested in scarves! I ordered a full sized scarf (Jardins D'Hiver in green) from the boutique in Las Vegas, and then found 2 pocket squares (Eperon D'Or in grey/taupe and Pluie D'Etincelles in fuschia)at Neiman Marcus.  I have the grey pocket square on my limo campana, and have just figured out how to fold and tie it around my neck without me looking like I'm in a neck cast! I feel a new addiction coming on...


----------



## catabie

ouija board said:


> Ooo-kay...I went a little crazy with Hermes scarves this weekend, and I have NEVER been interested in scarves! I ordered a full sized scarf (Jardins D'Hiver in green) from the boutique in Las Vegas, and then found 2 pocket squares (Eperon D'Or in grey/taupe and Pluie D'Etincelles in fuschia)at Neiman Marcus.  I have the grey pocket square on my limo campana, and have just figured out how to fold and tie it around my neck without me looking like I'm in a neck cast! I feel a new addiction coming on...


 
congratulations *ouija board*! 

looks like many of us are getting hit by the H bugs lately.  scarfs are always fun because there are so many ways to use them.  i am sure once you start buying H, it wont be long till your next purchase there . am i right, *ms piggy*?


----------



## mycarryon

Thanks bprimuslevy & catabie!  I saw the wallet on a chain at the Chanel boutique in Orlando and had to have the classic flap immediately!!!  I so love it.  It looks great dressed up & in casual wear.


----------



## ouija board

Thanks,* catabie*, I have always loved H scarves for their intricate and beautiful designs, but I have never coveted them because I never knew what to do with them!  My husband bought my first H scarf for Christmas last year, and until I got on tPF I never knew how to wear it.  I will say that *ms piggy's* scarf (thanks, enabler!) rekindled my interest in H scarves, and it will be bad news for my credit card from here on out!


----------



## kab77

Just ordered this Theory Max C pants in coffeebean to match my Ebano Medium Veneta. I already have one pair in Khaki and I really like the fit.


----------



## bprimuslevy

I bought this pair of shoes from NM over the weekend.  I needed something to go with a camel colored pencil skirt.


----------



## vanilla_addict

kab77 love those pants!! 
my latest and greatest would be my first veneta and accessories!


----------



## Mystiletto

bprimuslevy said:


> I bought this pair of shoes from NM over the weekend. I needed something to go with a camel colored pencil skirt.


 
Love those slingbacks: classy and sexy  Enjoy!

*kab77* I love your new pants - nothing beats the fit of theory Max C's 

Congrats again *vanilla_addict* on your gorgeous trio!


----------



## ms piggy

ouija board said:


> Ooo-kay...I went a little crazy with Hermes scarves this weekend, and I have NEVER been interested in scarves! I ordered a full sized scarf (Jardins D'Hiver in green) from the boutique in Las Vegas, and then found 2 pocket squares (Eperon D'Or in grey/taupe and Pluie D'Etincelles in fuschia)at Neiman Marcus.  I have the grey pocket square on my limo campana, and have just figured out how to fold and tie it around my neck without me looking like I'm in a neck cast! I feel a new addiction coming on...



*ob*, can't wait to see all your new orange goodies!


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> i am sure once you start buying H, it wont be long till your next purchase there . am i right, *ms piggy*?



I just got my 2nd scarf.


----------



## bprimuslevy

^^^ which one did you get?


----------



## Mystiletto

ms piggy said:


> *ob*, can't wait to see all your new orange goodies!


 
Yes please indulge us with photos *ouija board*


----------



## vanilla_addict

Mystiletto said:


> Congrats again *vanilla_addict* on your gorgeous trio!


 
awwwwww merci sweetest again


----------



## ms piggy

*kab77* - sexy white pants. 

*bprimuslevy* - what a classic pair of slingbacks.

*vanilla_addict* - beautiful BV collection.


----------



## ms piggy

bprimuslevy said:


> ^^^ which one did you get?



An older design.


----------



## ms piggy

Brides de Gala in red/cream colourway.


----------



## bprimuslevy

*ms piggy* it is beautiful.  This scarf in the brown colorway was the first one I purchased from Hermes 7 years ago.


----------



## Mystiletto

*Ms Piggy*, the red/cream combo is simply stunning  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## C_24

*bprimuslevy*- These are some nice Manolos!

*ms p*- As always, love your scarf (your taste never disappoints my hunger for eye candy!) Now don`t you need something Carmino to go with the red in the scarf?


----------



## ouija board

*ms piggy--*  I LOVE that scarf!!!  I agree, you need something carmino to go with that scarf!


----------



## ouija board

Okay, here are the two pouchettes (pocket squares) that I got from NM this weekend.


----------



## Mystiletto

*ouija board* they are beautiful! I'd love to see action shots of you ladies sporting your gorgeous Hermes scarves.


----------



## mlbags

Mystiletto said:


> *ouija board* they are beautiful! I'd love to see action shots of you ladies sporting your gorgeous Hermes scarves.


 
Yes, yes, yes...... please, action shots of the Hermes scarves please..... they are all so pretty.


----------



## ms piggy

*ob*, those pouchettes are stunning! I wouldn&#8217;t be able to choose one over the other either. The red is &#8220;explosive&#8221; and the equestrian print one is obviously TDF. Well done! Keep the H items coming.


----------



## ms piggy

*bprimuslevy *- this print is such a classic isn't it. 

*Mystiletto*, *Claus*, *mlbags* - thank you for the kind words, will try to post some action pics.


----------



## C_24

*ouija*, the pochettes are stunning! The equestrian print is so H, but then again, the red one looks like so much fun to wear!


----------



## bprimuslevy

thank you *C_24*, *mystilleto*, and *ms piggy*.  I can't wait to wear them.

Yes it is a classic print *ms piggy*.  It is my favorite scarf.  It goes with everything and it is so classically Hermes.


----------



## catabie

*kab77* love theory pants; they have the best fit!
*bprimuslevy* classy MB..i love their shoes but somehow always have a hard time finding the perfect pain.  maybe next time when i am in NM, i will run into you 
*vanilla_addict *your whole collection makes me wanna call my SA and break my purse ban!


----------



## catabie

*ms piggy and ob* your scarves look amazing but i always have a hard time when I go into Hermes because I am so blinded by all the designs and I end up not knowing which one to get.  keep them coming ladies!


----------



## vanilla_addict

*ms piggy* thank you sweet heart.. love ur new purchase! dear


*ouija board* i loooove that red one  congratulations both are beautiful!!

*catabie* u do that girl!! and we'll all be here to cheer u up afterwords!!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

*mycarryon*, your dark silver Chanel Reissue is heavenly.  I've been lusting after one of those myself.  

*vanilla_addict*, what a beautiful set of BV's.  Is that the new Corallo/Favorite color?  

*ms_piggy*, love your Brides de Gala--that's supposedly Hermes' all-time best-selling scarf design!

*bprimuslevy*, gorgeous Manolos.  I think Manolos are the best-shaped shoes ever.

*ouija_board*, aren't Hermes pochettes wonderful?  I esp. like the second design.  Did you learn to tie them in different ways?  

I recently got a couple of things, one of which should arrive on Monday!  I'll post pics then.  Hint:  it's a BV!!!  

I'm a mother of two young children so I live in flats.  Here's a special pair--Manolo Blahnik ballerina flats in black alligator!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

annie9999 said:


> *catabie, bprimuslevy and 24*-went to hermes today and saw the 34 cm lindy. i wanted the clemence in black and they didn't have it but will call when it comes in. i *love* it. so unusual and usable. do you all still love it especially if you have been using it for a while? and how do you feel about clemence? sorry but i don't know anything about hermes but fell in love with catabie's new bag. how do you organize your things inside? as you can see i'm quite obsessed. and i'm sure you all understand. thanks


 
annie9999, I'm sorry I couldn't respond to this post sooner, but I'm sure that catabie and bprimuslevy were able to help you.  I LOVE Taurillon Clemence.  Years ago I used to like Togo more but after a while I realized that Clemence wears better.  This is probably why Hermes uses it for their Victoria line of travel bags.  I have pics of a Clemence Lindy 30.  One shows how it looks stuffed and one shows how it "smushes" when unfilled.  If you'd like me to PM the pics to you, let me know.


----------



## Mystiletto

*24*, your alligator flats are TDF


----------



## annie9999

*24, Faubourg*-would love to see the pictures.  thanks so much for the info.  i went to hermes on saturday and love the lindy.  thanks again


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Thanks, Mystiletto!  

annie9999, just PM'ed you.


----------



## catabie

although i dont wear flats that often, i must say those flats make me rethink about getting flats myself. stylish and chic...congratz *24* you always have such fabulous taste.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*24,Faubourg*, _Swoon_. Your new flats are so beautiful. I too am a mother of two young ones and love flats. Thank you for posting your gorgeous new Manolos!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

kab77 said:


> Just ordered this Theory Max C pants in coffeebean to match my Ebano Medium Veneta. I already have one pair in Khaki and I really like the fit.


 
Theory makes great fitting pants. Congrats. Wonderful addition to the wardrobe!


----------



## ouija board

*mystilletto, ms piggy, catabie, C_24, vanilla, 24-*thanks so much!!! I was so excited about finding these scarves.  I have figured out a few easy ways to tie them so they look good on me.  I still have trouble with the full sized scarves, but they are such works of art, I can see myself getting more and more! 
24, love your new alligator flats!  They look extremely comfortable.  Can't wait to see your new BV!
catabie, the Hermes website has a great selection of scarves to look over, that way you have an idea what scarves and colors you want to ask for when you go into the boutique.


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> *ms piggy and ob* your scarves look amazing but i always have a hard time when I go into Hermes because I am so blinded by all the designs and I end up not knowing which one to get. keep them coming ladies!


 
Adding to what *ob* has said, you could either determine which print you like then go for it in your favourite colourways or pick the colourway you like and then see which print catches your eye. 

As for myself I always ask to see all the equestrian prints and then pick out the colourway from there. Next up I would like some of the commemorative ones.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I've been getting my fall wardrobe together: several Vince sweaters and leather jackets, 2 pairs of great boots, black leather opera length gloves...

and I got a great new winter coat from Mango this weekend while shopping in Chicago with my mom.  Got to love the random presents from parents. 

and I still have so much more on my list, not to mention the next BV I want


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Catabie, SC, and OB, thanks so much!  Such kind words, I appreciate them a lot.  OB, they're very comfortable, thanks!

kab77, lovely Theory pants!  I have a friend who loves the cut of those Max C's.  I have yet to try on a pair.

Mundodabolsa, which BV do you want next?


----------



## ms piggy

Lucy, your flats are just beautiful. It's so timeless and you'd be the most classy mom. I saw an orange ostrich just like yours today at the H event. It's TDF!!!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Hi ms piggy, how have you been?  Thanks so much.  You're going full speed ahead with H!  =)  Did you go to an H event in Singapore?


----------



## ms piggy

^Yes I attended the opening night of an art exhibition by a Korean artist in H Singapore. So much eye candy!!! Met some lovely tPF ladies as well. H is downright addictive!

But I've not forgotten my beloved BV. I pop by BV before the H event and ordered a knot clutch (as it's already out of stock I'll have to wait till Nov for it).


----------



## Mystiletto

ms piggy said:


> ^Yes I attended the opening night of an art exhibition by a Korean artist in H Singapore. So much eye candy!!! Met some lovely tPF ladies as well. H is downright addictive!
> 
> But I've not forgotten my beloved BV. I pop by BV before the H event and ordered a knot clutch (as it's already out of stock I'll have to wait till Nov for it).


 
Aahhh..you must share, which knot clutch did you buy?


----------



## mundodabolsa

24 said:


> Mundodabolsa, which BV do you want next?



I want a nero veneta, I'm in doubt about the size though. I'm feeling like the large might be too small, and another member mentioned in another thread that there will be an extra larger version coming out soon, so I might hold out for that. I would hate it if I got a large one thinking it was my only option only to see an even larger one released a few months later.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Ms piggy, I bet the orange ostrich Birkin you saw was Queenie's, right?    The H event sounds like so much fun!!  

Did you get that Carmino soft croc Knot clutch that I've been lusting after?  =p~~~

Mundodabolsa, the Nero Veneta is a fantastic choice!  Keep us posted.


----------



## mundodabolsa

24 said:


> Mundodabolsa, the Nero Veneta is a fantastic choice!  Keep us posted.



I'm going to SF in a few weeks and will visit the boutique then, I'm doing my best to hold out until then as I want to see and try on things in person.


----------



## C_24

*ms p*- I so cannot wait to see pics of your clutch. Let me guess. Soft Croc? Or maybe the Origami?

Was the H event the opening night for the installation exhibition of Seo Jinnie?

As for me, I`m returning to Vienna next week where I`ll get two pairs of LV shoes and the "Louis" rhinestone brooch and hopefully, my Be A Bag will finally be delivered by then!

Still making up my mind about a YSL-bag though. I`m in love with it but I had to quit my job for an un-paid internship and just don`t know if I can afford it right now...


----------



## mundodabolsa

C_24 said:


> Still making up my mind about a YSL-bag though. I`m in love with it but I had to quit my job for an un-paid internship and just don`t know if I can afford it right now...



which ysl bag? 

tell me more and I'll decide if it's worth enabling


----------



## C_24

^After finding out that the large Downtown doesn`t come in grey flannel I was gonna go for the O/S Muse in that material...:shame:


----------



## catabie

*C_24 *you would love your muse i am sure.  my muse is of one of those bags that i bought without 2nd thought and absolutely love it till today.  i got the grass green fabric one so it wasn't even heavy to tote around.  

please post pics once you get your new YSL


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Ooooh, *ms piggy* ,a Knot Clutch. Those are addictively dangerous. So, which one did you get??

*C_24*, I have a Large Ivory Muse and love it! The grey flannel is really attractive.


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> ^Yes I attended the opening night of an art exhibition by a Korean artist in H Singapore. So much eye candy!!! Met some lovely tPF ladies as well. H is downright addictive!
> 
> But I've not forgotten my beloved BV. I pop by BV before the H event and ordered a knot clutch (as it's already out of stock I'll have to wait till Nov for it).


 

how could i miss this? a knot clutch...


----------



## ouija board

Oooo, ms piggy, you must spill about your knot clutch! Is it the carmino? Or croc?   Can't wait to see!  I am so jealous you got to be around so much H finery!  The closest I get is on my computer screen which is covered in drool!


----------



## mlbags

ouija board said:


> Oooo, *ms piggy, you must spill about your knot clutch*! Is it the carmino? Or croc?  Can't wait to see! I am *so jealous you got to be around so much H finery! The closest I get is on my computer screen which is covered in drool*!


 
My sentiments exactly !!!


----------



## ms piggy

Lucy, indeed it was Queenie's orange bird.  

And yes Claus, it was Jinnie Seo's Wander/Wonder exhibition. It was rather a disappointment, or maybe I'm just not into abstract art.  Plus the space was confined and it was crowded. But the company of tpf-ers more than made up for it. 

*ob*, *mlbags *- it was quite overwhelming surrounded by all the H items, esp the bags, and it was Birkins and Kellys galore.  

I must add my Camel Campana got loads of attention and molestation with the tpf H ladies. And I was like the proud mama sharing all about BV. 

As for the clutch, you'd have to be patient and wait long with me for it.


----------



## C_24

^Sounds like a fun evening although the art wasn`t overwhelming you.

Not even a hint on what knot clutch you ordered???


----------



## 24, Faubourg

LOL ms piggy, I thought so!  There are several ladies on the H forum whose bags have been so closely identified with them, and Queenie's orange birdie's one of them!  LOL

ms piggy just revealed in another thread that croc is not a hint for the Knot Clutch.  Whatever it is, I'm sure it's gorgeous, as I think all Knot clutches are.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

ms piggy said:


> Lucy, your flats are just beautiful. It's so timeless and you'd be the most classy mom. I saw an orange ostrich just like yours today at the H event. It's TDF!!!


 
J, I just realized that you thought the bag in my sig was Orange.  It's actually Cognac, a very neutral camel brown.  I guess it appears orange in the pic b/c of the bright sunlight and the orange pochette tied around the handle.  I'll PM you a good picture of H Orange Ostrich compared to Cognac Ostrich.  Pls. remind me if I forget.


----------



## ms piggy

24 said:


> J, I just realized that you thought the bag in my sig was Orange.  It's actually Cognac, a very neutral camel brown.  I guess it appears orange in the pic b/c of the bright sunlight and the orange pochette tied around the handle.  I'll PM you a good picture of H Orange Ostrich compared to Cognac Ostrich.  Pls. remind me if I forget.



My apology Lucy, I'm still such a newbie with all the colours and leather types. I've actually seen a HAC Cherve de Coromandel in Cognac. And it's a beauty. I find Cognac brighter than Naturale but not as loud as Orange. How do you find Cognac compare to Gold?


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Oh no, ms piggy, no need to apologize; just didn't want you to be confused!  =)  There are so many choices and combinations with H that it can take a while to learn.  Cognac CdC is GORGEOUS; in fact, that is the leather/color combo for my next SO.  Cognac is completely different from Orange.  I'll PM you pics.  Cognac is richer and slightly more red than Gold.  Give me a few min. to PM the pics.


----------



## ouija board

Mmmm, cognac chevre de coromandel...


----------



## ms piggy

ouija board said:


> Mmmm, cognac chevre de coromandel...



That was actually my colleague's. I was shown the Etoupe CdC PHW...


----------



## Mystiletto

ms piggy said:


> I must add my Camel Campana got loads of attention and molestation with the tpf H ladies. And I was like the proud mama sharing all about BV.
> 
> As for the clutch, you'd have to be patient and wait long with me for it.


 
*Ms. Piggy*, your campana sounds gorgeous, you have to post pics at some point  As for the clutch, you're teasing us!  Might it be the bronze karung clutch? We will patiently wait for you to post pics! 

*OB*, I took a look at your ferro flats on the BV site and they're beautiful - looks like my list to buy is growing.


----------



## ms piggy

For *Samantha's* and *Mystiletto* : my Camel Campana, looking pretty after her night out in a H Twilly 

Without flash (under warm lighting)






With flash





H Twilly - my latest buy, yet another orange :shame:


----------



## Mystiletto

Ahhhh *ms piggy*, your camel campana is stunning with a quiet elegance.  The gorgeous twilly is the perfect accessory and adds such a special touch.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> As for me, I`m returning to Vienna next week where I`ll get two pairs of LV shoes and the "Louis" rhinestone brooch and hopefully, my Be A Bag will finally be delivered by then!



Pls post pics of the LV buys and of course the AH.


----------



## catabie

*ms piggy, *great minds think alike-that's why we have the exact same bag   love the campana dont you? it hangs so well off of the shoulders and remain perfectly in place under your arms.  i cant explain how much i adore the bag.  and your little twilly looks so happy being with the campana..looks like you really have been bitten by the H bug hard


----------



## mundodabolsa

ms piggy what a beautiful new purchase!


----------



## C_24

*ms p*, have you ever thought of making money by selling your pics as desktop wallpapers? Okay maybe not such a good idea, cuz you`d probably get sued for thousands of computers covered in drool! 

Can I ask you the design of your H twilly? It`s such a breathtaking color combination!


----------



## uclaboi

*ms piggy*, nice camel campana you've got there.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*ms piggy*, I love the camel color. What a great bag.

*Mystiletto*, you took the words out of my mouth! I was explaining to my DH the other day what I love about BV, and my words were "quiet elegance" also. It is so true of BVs.


----------



## wig2903

Hi guys!

New to the forum and new to Bottega Veneta ^^ My first two purchases:






I needed something more subtle than my Gucci monogram wallet for work so decided on these two. Looking at the forum though it seems that everybody enjoys a bit of colour so I feel a bit boring =/ I think I will exchange the zipped coin/card purse for the same thing in ebano but not too sure. Any other colours for guys? ...I'm 22, would carry it in my bag and need to wear a suit if that makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## C_24

Welcome, *wig2903*! It´s good to see other guys lurking around this forum! I like the wallet that you bought. Is it the one with the coin section and credit card slots on the other side?

There are beautiful colors coming out for men this season, such as Bronzo and Uniform. But you can`t go wrong with the classics like Ebano or Noce, a nutmeg color, either!

Having said that, the black looks pretty handsome.


----------



## rox_rocks

Tomorrow I get my Cabat in Ottone, in the meantime I just bought a few accessories to organise my purse (and to let off some steam whilst waiting). I was also able to get some good deals on them because they're last season's stock and they're on sale!

*Ms Piggy, uclaboi, C_24, mystilleto, catabie, mundodabolsa, ouija board and ALL the gorgeous BV lovers here*- you enable and inspire me. I'm relatively new to BV and tPF and am just learning from all of you. Thanks!


----------



## ms piggy

A very warm welcome to *wig* and *rox* to BV. Oh, please do not just post your gorgeous BV buys only in this thread, they will get buried, unnoticed and and not seen by as many others. Start a new thread and post away! We would love to see all the items and share your excitement. 

*wig* - Nero (black) is just handsome like what Claus mentioned (incidentally, all our BV guys here are just that, handsome!), wear well and a classic that would go wonderfully with formal wear like suits. Maybe you could consider a more "fun" colour (like bronze/uniform) for the coin pouch. 

*rox* - great haul of accessories. Love those make-up cases, would be very useful for organising stuff in the beautiful Ottone Cabat of yours.


----------



## wig2903

Thanks for the welcome C_24 and ms piggy.

C_24, the wallet has just eight credit card slots; my current wallet with a coin pocket really weighs down my blazer/ruins the lining when it's full of coins =( I think I'm a bit effeminate so it's rare to find a male forum sharing the same interests as you're probably aware!

ms piggy, I've been thinking the same thing. With both yourself and C_24 suggesting bronzo or uniform I think I might go that way. I'm real indecisive (spent about 15 mins trying to decide between the zipped coin purse and the one with the key ring) so this should quicken my decision.

Sorry to ask again, but I think I read that ebano is the signature colour(?) Might change the wallet to that from black, ha ha. Always nice to go for classics as a first purchase IMO and from looking at people's collections here, a mix of colours looks nice ^^


----------



## ms piggy

wig2903 said:


> Sorry to ask again, but I think I read that ebano is the signature colour(?) Might change the wallet to that from black, ha ha. Always nice to go for classics as a first purchase IMO and from looking at people's collections here, a mix of colours looks nice ^^



Yes, Ebano is a dark brown that is specific to BV, which has registered the colour, so you will not find it anywhere else. Well, you do know that, once you start, you will not be able to stop at just 2 BVs.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Wig and rox, welcome!!!  Beautiful BV's you have there!

Ms piggy, about not being able to stop at 1-2 BV's, tell me about it...


----------



## 24, Faubourg

J, love your new Twilly (and the Campana, of course)!  I really like the palette of colors you choose.  For the longest time I preferred jewel tones but I'm really loving more subtle colors these days.  Gorgeous.



ms piggy said:


> For *Samantha's* and *Mystiletto* : my Camel Campana, looking pretty after her night out in a H Twilly
> 
> Without flash (under warm lighting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Twilly - my latest buy, yet another orange :shame:


----------



## Mystiletto

Gorgeous colors once again *rox_rocks*! Thanks for sharing! 

*Wig*, welcome to the board.  Thanks for sharing your beautiful and classic purchases.  If you're undecided regarding color, I would recommend ebano (BV's signature dark brown) like you mentioned.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## mundodabolsa

rox_rocks, I think if I had an ottone cabat with all of those beautiful little treats inside of it, I would do nothing but stare at my bag all day long.  seriously, no work would get done as I'd just sit my bag on the chair next to my desk and gaze lovingly at all those fine leather goodies.


----------



## ouija board

*wig*--I love the nero accessories!  I think either nero or ebano will be quite handsome and appropriate for business.  However, bronzo and uniform are also quite beautiful and neutral.  Okay so I too am indecisive when it comes to colors!

*rox-*those accessories will look great with your new cabat, and at a good deal to boot!


----------



## uclaboi

*C_24*, which LV shoes are you getting?


----------



## uclaboi

*Wig* - Welcome to the subforum.  It's always good to have another BV lover.  I also recommend you getting the Ebano color as your first BV, which is one of my favorite classic color.


----------



## C_24

^There`s not much left for the staff sale, but I reserved the Chartres Derby in Moka and the Kamaa high-top sneaker for me. Hopefully, I`ll get the Aix Evening as well.

(And I pray they don`t decide to do the outstocking in October, I`ll be gone by then!)


----------



## uclaboi

^Cool!  Hope you also get AIX evening.  Love the patent w/ croc.  It'll be great for this F/W season.


----------



## wig2903

ms piggy: Wow, I never imagined that you could patent a colour!

24, Faubourg: Thanks for the welcome ^^

Mystiletto: Again, thank you for the welcome and recommendation. It's been confirmed in my mind that I'll replace the wallet for the ebano colour. I called the BV store on Sloane Street today who confirmed they have it in stock.

ouija board: Ha ha, you sound just like me. If only we were earning enough to buy each colour way and make a choice based on what we're wearing for the day!

uclaboi: Thanks! Like I said above, you've helped confirm the choice for ebano. I'd like to get the zipped coin purse in a different colour. Preferably the limo if it's not too late (I think that's a S/S '07 colour). Uniform and bronzo seem to vary in tone going by the pictures on the BV website so I'll have to make up my mind when I'm next in the store.


----------



## rox_rocks

Thanks for your warm welcome every one.I really love it here!  Some of my friends think I'm nuts because of my handbag obsession. 

Got the cabat this afternoon and as promised here it is. I've also posted a thread on it. 

*ms piggy* - lovin' the campana and the H Twilly! (hhhmmm...great idea, I think I'll need some for the cabat)
*mundodabolsa* - yup, I know what you mean...I'll just be fixated on my handbag all day for the next few days, at least


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Just saw your new cabat in your other thread. Amazing! Have to say it again.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

I have a soft spot for the feminine designs of *Valentino.* Here are the two totes I just picked up.


----------



## C_24

I´m really sad that Valentino will be leaving the fashion scene. He was one of the old-school couturiers who knoew how to make a woman look gorgeous!

And his bags are great, too. Love your new two totes, *Samantha*!


----------



## vanilla_addict

WOW samantha!! i love both!! specially the one on the left.. its gorgeos!! i must say i am a big fan of your collection (i saw your lovely collection thread).. enjoy both in best of health dear


----------



## Samantha's Collection

C_24 said:


> I´m really sad that Valentino will be leaving the fashion scene. He was one of the old-school couturiers who knoew how to make a woman look gorgeous!
> 
> And his bags are great, too. Love your new two totes, *Samantha*!


 
*C-24*, I am saddened by him leaving tooHe is an amazing designer that will be missed. Well, I still have BV. Oh, and thank you!

Thank you so much *vanilla addict*


----------



## Mystiletto

wow *Samantha*, beautiful additions to your already gorgeous collection!  Enjoy!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Samantha's Collection said:


> I have a soft spot for the feminine designs of *Valentino.* Here are the two totes I just picked up.


 
Oh *Samantha*, you know I love that Valentino pintucked tote!!!!!! Congrats.  

Do you realize that your lovely new bag was just featured in yesterday's "Sunday Styles" section of _The New York Times_???????????????

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/16/fashion/16pulse.html?ref=fashion


----------



## catabie

welcome *wig* and *rox--*it's so nice to have met new people who are BV lovers like we are here. look like you both have started on your collection with some classic pieces.  congratz!  i am sure there are plenty of BV to come!


----------



## catabie

*samantha!* you have such impeccable taste!  i cant wait to see some action pics from you. you are always so well put together.


----------



## ms piggy

*Samantha's* my dear, more great buys from you! I like the pintucked one, very unique and very nice. You do like light colours bags don't you, me too - they're just so chic. And yes, I love Valentino's red evening gowns, absolutely TDF!!!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Thank you *Mystiletto*

*Cosmopolitan*, I do know how much you love the pintucked tote! I think you should get it in red. I was so torn between colors. I actually chose the bone because I had a red BV  in the works, then the BV tote did not work out. Happy with the bone though.  Thanks for the link to the article.

Thank you *catabie*. Wow, seven days to go? I don't know if you saw my reply to your post in the JC forum but I have two sons born on the 23rd. It is going to be close! I wish you all the happiness, love, and laughter children bring.


----------



## ms piggy

*Samantha's*, could you ever so kindly feast our eyes with some action pics of your latest buys?


----------



## rox_rocks

Samantha's Collection said:


> I have a soft spot for the feminine designs of *Valentino.* Here are the two totes I just picked up.


 
Gorgeous Samantha!...what else can I say???? I'm lost for words...and that rarely happens to me.


----------



## ouija board

Samantha, love your new totes!  The pintucked tote has always caught my eye in ads and magazines.  Nice to see it closeup, would love even better to see it in action with one of your chic ensembles!


----------



## wig2903

Just to update, I exchanged the nero wallet for the ebano, but the zipped coin purse wasn't available in any other colours  I have a month to exchange it so hopefully they'll get it in in noce since I feel the two contrast nicely.

Granted, I guess the weave isn't patented, but I came across this while checking the new stock at Pollyanna: http://www.pollyanna.com/products.php?categoryid=2691&description=Falor Bag


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Thank you *ms piggy *and* ouija board*. *ms piggy* so funny you noticed, I really do like light colored bags. I will try to get some action shots.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

rox_rocks said:


> Gorgeous Samantha!...what else can I say???? I'm lost for words...and that rarely happens to me.


 
Wow, thanks *rox.* Quite a compliment coming from someone with a new Ottone Cabat


----------



## 24, Faubourg

catabie said:


> *samantha!* you have such impeccable taste! i cant wait to see some action pics from you. you are always so well put together.


 
Catabie took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

I feel good about posting these today--because they're Bottega Venetas!  

I recently bought a Montaigne in Ebano but couldn't stop thinking of the Carmino.  I posted more pictures in "The RED thread".







Here are the leather-covered padlock, clochette/tirette, and key.  The bag also comes with a mirror!






I posted pics of the Ebano Montaigne about a week ago, but here's a pic of both Montaignes!  I love both pretty equally.





I also bought a satchel in Noce Nappa Umbria.  It doesn't seem to be a popular style but I like it anyway.






I like that you can tuck the flap inside:






As I've mentioned in the H subforum, I've been having a torrid affair with BV lately!!  Here are my 3 latest BV's.






I apologize but the pics aren't all quite right.  Can't get the lighting to work for me today.  :s


----------



## C_24

*24*, the bags make one beautiful BV family! And don`t be so modest about your pics. You have amazing photo skills and the pics are totally perfect!


----------



## annie9999

love the montaigne bags both the ebano and carmino.  i think the two different looks and the feet on the bottom are great.  
i also love the satchel especially the tuck.  does it come in any other colors-i would love it in ebano and i love nappa umbria.  i have a bag in noce umbria and it is terrific.  i think especially with noce it is good to have that extra protection of the umbria.  enjoy your bags.


----------



## wig2903

Previously I thought red was too much, but in this case it makes the Montaigne look _so_ much nicer! All-in-all, three great purchases.

 No need to apologize about the pictures; I thought you had taken them from a shopping website!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

C_24, you're a sweetie.  =)  Thank you!

Thank you also, annie9999 and wig!  Very humbled and flattered.

Annie9999, I actually bought the flap satchel in Old Petra NU and Ebano NU but returned both (already have OP and Ebano bags).  I have pictures.  Would you like me to PM to you?  Both colors are gorgeous in this style.


----------



## annie9999

*24, Faubourg*-absolutely.  i would love to see pictures of the other colors.  i think the satchel is fabulous.  thanks so much.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*24*, talk about impeccable taste! I love all your new Bottegas. Somehow I missed your post about your ebano montagnel. I really love the shape of the montagne and my favorite colors for it are the reds and noce( very pretty in magnolia but I don't really wear pink). I was considering it in red myself. Very encouraging to here how much you love it.As for your noce satchel, it is gorgeous! I personally love the flap styling. Enjoy all your new beauties. They look  fun to wear.


----------



## catabie

*24, *your taste and your photography skill are always on top of the world.  i think i would love to live in your closet and drool over all your bags. 

the lock that comes with the montingue bag is so adorable.  enjoy your new purchases!


----------



## ms piggy

Lucy, you now have to post your entire BV collection for us. I've lost track of all the yummy bags you bought! It's wonderful how the Montaigne is a 2 in 1 (more like 4 in 1, as it could be a hand held and a shoulder tote too). And I also like how you could tuck the flap of the satchel inside the bag (just like how you would a Birkin) and voila a different look again. I must re-iterate Carmino is a stunning colour. And I'm mighty tempted with something in it.


----------



## rox_rocks

*24*, your new collection is TDF! I love them all!  Gosh! I am now more confused than ever about which BV to get next. 

From what I can gather here, you must have a room full of gorgeous handbags...any chance we can get a glimpse of your collection?

That will be a sight to see!!!


----------



## ouija board

*24*, once again, bravo on your beautiful bags!  I love the montaigne in carmino.  And I have always loved how you carried the flap satchel with the flap tucked in.  We are all enjoying your affair with BV--your pics are eye candy for us all!


----------



## uclaboi

24, love your Montaigne bags.  Enjoy your new purchases.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Thanks so much, annie9999, SC, catabie, ms piggy, rox rocks, catabie, OB, and uclaboi!!  This forum's so great; everyone has been so kind.

Ms piggy, I really have only 4 BV bags now.  Rox, I really don't have much of a BV collection, actually.  There was a bit of trial and error going on the first few months of exploring BV, and eventually I trimmed down to the 4 I felt were best for me.  The 4th bag is my first one, that beautiful tote in Old Petra Nappa Umbria.  Um, a little embarrassed to post a pic of it again because I did so many times when I first joined.  LOL

I really appreciate all the kind words about the pics, too.  Just bear in mind that Carmino is much richer IRL than what you see in the pics.  As I said, couldn't do the lighting properly the other day.  Maybe I'll try again to get more accurate color.  Reds aren't easy to photograph.


----------



## mundodabolsa

24, BV should really hire you to photograph their bags, or at least a department store or something should.  your photos capture their lusciousness better than most photos I've seen. 

are the montaignes and satchel bigger or smaller bags? I've never seen them in person so I have no notion of their relative size.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Very sweet, mundodabolsa, thank you!  Taking pictures is just a hobby of mine, but I wouldn't mind doing freelance one of these days when my children are older.  

I don't know how tall you are but I'm 5'1" and the Montaigne is perfect for me.  In its satchel form it measures 12"W x 7"H x 5.5"D; in its tote form (the way I've photographed it) it measures 12"W x 9"H x 5.5"D.  Hope this helps!


----------



## C_24

I finally got my LV shoes and brooch! I quit today and boy, I´m gonna miss the end-of-season staff sales! But figured my internship might well be worth more than that!

Sorry for the pic of the brooch, had to take it with flash and now it`s reflecting. Maybe I can add some Action Pics...

Anyways, Louis Brooch, Chartres Derby and Kamaa Sneaker

No news on the Anya Hinmarch, though. Probably have to wait for another month...


----------



## ms piggy

Excellent haul Claus! Love those shoes, you have the formal and casual occasions all covered. The brooch is pretty neat. Yes, actions pics!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

An 18ct white gold diamond ring whilst on holiday in Spain. I  it.


----------



## rox_rocks

Wow! How stylish of you *Claus*! Great stuff you got there!

Just wondering though...how do you plan to wear the brooch? I'm just curious because very few men I know, can pull off wearing one.


----------



## ms piggy

littleblackbag said:


> An 18ct white gold diamond ring whilst on holiday in Spain. I  it.



Welcome! Any pics?


----------



## C_24

littleblackbag said:


> An 18ct white gold diamond ring whilst on holiday in Spain. I  it.


 
Oh yes, pics please! We always love to drool over jewelry!


----------



## C_24

rox_rocks said:


> Wow! How stylish of you *Claus*! Great stuff you got there!
> 
> Just wondering though...how do you plan to wear the brooch? I'm just curious because very few men I know, can pull off wearing one.


 
Thanks *rox*! Sometimes I`m afraid I`m too daring when it comes to fashion . I`ll try the brooch with a safari jacket, anything delicate might make it look to feminine. But I promise to take Action Pics once I wear it


----------



## wig2903

I _really_ like the derbys Claus. They might not be your traditional brogue or oxford, but I think they would add a nice, stylish twist to the suit. My only concern with designer shoes is that I always feel they're made more for occasional evening wear than day-to-day commuting (compared to, say, Church's, Crocket & Jones and John Lobb) ush:


----------



## 24, Faubourg

C_24, terrific haul!  It's great to see stylish men on the forum.

Wig, what do you think of John Lobb shoes?


----------



## Mystiletto

*C_24* love your haul! Can't wait to see action pics


----------



## catabie

love the bling bling brooch that you have there, *C_24~*

and those are some great shoes you got yourself! fabulous taste.  i love men who wear white sneakers, so stylish!


----------



## uclaboi

Claus, love the Louie brooch!  The shoes are cool, too!  I've never seen the Kamaa sneakers.


----------



## C_24

Thanks a lot, *wig, 24, Mystiletto, catabie* and *uclaboi*!

*wig*- LV shoes are the most comfortable shoes I have and they are surprisingly sturdy. I have a pair of black crackled patent loafers, wear them all winter and they still look as good as new!


----------



## catabie

C_24 said:


> Thanks a lot, *wig, 24, Mystiletto, catabie* and *uclaboi*!
> 
> *wig*- LV shoes are the most comfortable shoes I have and they are surprisingly sturdy. I have a pair of black crackled patent loafers, wear them all winter and they still look as good as new!


 

i know it's BV forum but I must agree with *C_24* here. i have a pair of LV flats that i got when i was going to school in NY and i would wear them during winter storms and now they are still wearable after all these years.  their sneakers are extremely durable too.


----------



## ReRe

Just ordered Karung Ferro Clutch, can't wait for it to come.


----------



## C_24

Wow, another gorgeous Knot Clutch! Congrats and pls post pics!


----------



## ouija board

Yay, ReRe!!  We can't wait to see it!  I love the knot clutch; must get me one soon!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Congratulations, ReRe!!  OB, I'm waiting in line with you!  Which Knot clutch would you like?  I am still dreaming of the Soft Croc Knot in Carmino...

Like I said before, I am a flats kinda gal with 2 young children in tow.  Today I got these black patent flats at Hermes.  The vamp has the round Hermes emblem (best seen in 3rd pic) stamped into the leather.  The pics don't do justice; they're extraordinary IRL!


----------



## rox_rocks

^Very nice *24*! They look very posh...do let me know how they wear when you use them. I want one too!!!:greengrin: Congrats!


----------



## ouija board

*24*, I'm actually eyeing the origami clutch, although seeing the ferro karung clutch up close in pics is changing my mind!  I love ferro, and it looks so beautiful in karung.
Oh, and I love your flats!  Very subtle but truly Hermes.  I will have to look for them next time I'm at Hermes.


----------



## uclaboi

Congrats, *ReRe*!  I'm glad you found one!  Can't wait to see another ferro!

*24*, you're the Hermes Queen!    Everyone should have something in patent leather for this F/W.  Your flats are very chic.


----------



## C_24

*24*, these are some gorgoues flats! I especially like the stamped emblem!

*ouija*, you can`t go wrong with either of the clutches. Both are gorgeous, but the Origami is a breathtaking piece of art!


----------



## wig2903

*24, Faubourg*: Unfortunately I have no experience with wearing John Lobb. Aesthetically, they make the only Oxford I like and I'm certain I can 'feel' the quality in their sole and construction (pick up any shoe after a pair of John Lobbs and they just feel cheap), but since I've just started work I need to spend on suits/shirts/ties/a trenchcoat and overcoat first before buying a pair 

At the moment I can only go by their reputation according to the opinion of others which unanimously reads along the lines of "you get what you pay for". Saying that, cheaper but equally commended brands seem to be Edward Green, Alden and Allen Edmonds. I know they make ladies shoes too - do you have experience with them?

PS: Sorry to go off-topic! ^^;
*C_24*, *catabie*: Winter's the ultimate test for a pair of shoes (assuming your winters are like those in the UK!) so you're tempting me ^^ I will be shopping next weekend so I will have a look at the various LV stores.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Thank you, everyone!  I really love these shoes.

OB, that origami Knot is breathtaking.  I'd love to see one in person.  BV really makes some of the most gorgeous, intricate leathergoods.  I think the Ferro karung Knot is fantastic, too.  Bunkie's pics made all the difference.

LOL uclaboi, and thanks, you're sweet, but you oughtta visit the H subforum and see the queens _there_!    I used to hate patent, but these shoes are so low-key that I won't be afraid to wear them.  I think I can dress them up or down.

Wig, never had experience with John Lobb shoes.  Do they make women's shoes at all?  I always see the John Lobb store near the Hermes flagship in Paris but never bothered to take a look at anything.  My husband thinks they're exquisite but never bothered to buy.  Let us know when you plan to buy some!


----------



## ms piggy

*L*, those are such elegant flats. Love the emblem touch, so classy. Would be fab with any of your black H bags.


----------



## Mystiletto

*24* your new flats are beautiful and classic! you have exquisite taste


----------



## catabie

*ReRe--*wonderful buy.  i love BV clutch too bad i am scared of snake..enjoy it and post pics of it when it arrives!

*24*-i never like flats but looks like your flat collection is really changing my mind here.  seems like you can always find beautiful and stylish shoes to tempt me.  those Hermes are just too pretty; i love the patent leather shoes!


----------



## jane

I can't really afford any crazy splurges over $400 or $500 anymore, but I have been craving a cute clutch bag, and just ordered this one today from eLux. It is by Isabella Fiore, just a large clutch with crinkle patent trim and cream and black pleated chenille. I really love it and think it will work for both day and night.


----------



## jane

*24* those flats look amazing and timeless.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Mystiletto, catabie, and jane, thanks very much!!  

WOW jane, that clutch is fabulous!  It looks like a rare vintage.  Clutches are so timeless but they're especially fashionable now.


----------



## C_24

*jane*, that clutch is beautiful! I love the baroque touch of the chenille!


----------



## mlbags

*jane*, i like your clutch very much.... first time I've seen it, very pretty.


----------



## birkinlover

24 said:


> Congratulations, ReRe!! OB, I'm waiting in line with you! Which Knot clutch would you like? I am still dreaming of the Soft Croc Knot in Carmino...
> 
> Like I said before, I am a flats kinda gal with 2 young children in tow. Today I got these black patent flats at Hermes. The vamp has the round Hermes emblem (best seen in 3rd pic) stamped into the leather. The pics don't do justice; they're extraordinary IRL!


Gasp!!  Is this available in H stores right now?  I must get one!!


----------



## rox_rocks

*Jane*, what a nice clutch. I can imagine that it's very versatile as well.  As you said day/night...pair it with that LBD or jeans. Just lovely!


----------



## VKD

I have been busy concentrating on building my little Chanel family. Latest purchase the 2.55 in black.  (Sorry my pics are so bad).


----------



## VKD

Ps.  I LOVE that clutch.  Gorgeous.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

birkinlover, yes, they should still be available at the H stores.


----------



## VKD

24 Faubourg - your shoes are beautiful.  I didn't even know that Hermes did shoes.  I'm still thinking about an Hermes purchase.  I'm scared that once I take the plunge I will never go back!!  Not sure the credit card can take it.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

VKD said:


> I have been busy concentrating on building my little Chanel family. Latest purchase the 2.55 in black. (Sorry my pics are so bad).


 
Whoa VKD, stunning Chanels!  I've never seen the gold one--that is FABULOUS.  What is it made of?

About the shoes, thank you.  I like some of Hermes' shoes but lately I think BV's designs are more beautiful.  Hermes doesn't make too many of their styles in smaller sizes, unfortunately--one reason I don't buy too many H shoes.


----------



## C_24

Oh, your Chanel collection is gorgeous, *VKD*!!! I especially love the Expandable Flap and the Cruise Flap with the Eiffel Tower. And the golden one is made from crinkled metallized lambskin, right?


----------



## catabie

*jane* lovely clutch! many people are buying cluches lately.

*VKD *love your chanel.  I just recently ordered 2 Jumbo Flaps and i caught a good deal on a vintage Jambo Flap in a linen material too.


----------



## Mystiletto

*Jane* that clutch is darling! 

*VKD* what a gorgeous Chanel collection.  Apart from BV, I'm also currently dreaming of Chanels


----------



## Nymph

*jane* - lovely clutch! 

*VKD* - Such a fab lil group of Chanels! I'm still hoping against hope that my bf will one day feel generous enough to gift me with a jumbo


----------



## Nymph

P/s I just got my first ever MacBook. Does that fall under "latest accessories" too? It's very pretty, I must say!


----------



## ms piggy

^ Is that a MaBook Pro? Pics? I'm still using the PowerBook.


----------



## C_24

^^ Oh yes, pics please, I like nice-looking technical gadgets and Apple makes the nicest (though I as a proud half-korean do always stick to Samsung )


----------



## annie9999

*Nymph*-congrats on the macbook.  i have had it for a while and love it.  i was a former pc user.  hope you enjoy it.  i also love the iphone.


----------



## Nymph

ms piggy said:


> ^ Is that a MaBook Pro? Pics? I'm still using the PowerBook.



To be honest, I haven't a clue! All I know that it's white, and pretty!  My camera's outta power, so I'll try to remember to take a pic of it tmw. 

You peeps will be the best people to ask - I'm looking to buy a bag to lug this baby around, as well as all the regular stuff I truck around. Any suggestions? Oh.. And I'm a black bag only kinda girl :shame: TIA!



annie9999 said:


> *Nymph*-congrats on the macbook.  i have had it for a while and love it.  i was a former pc user.  hope you enjoy it.  i also love the iphone.



Have ever only used PCs until I got this lil lady a week ago, and it's been much fun! The bf and the kid sister have been photo-boothing to no end!  The bf def wants the iphone


----------



## boxermom

My latest purchase is a Carmino zip wallet--it should come tomorrow. I expect Carmino to sell out and the zip wallets are so hard to find when you want one.  If my black BV wallet ever wears out, I'll have one ready to go and in a color I can easily find inside my bags!

I love everyone's goodies!


----------



## C_24

^Oh, nice, boxermom, can`t wait to see pics! I´m sooo glad they don`t make any men´s stuff in Carmino because after seeing everyone`s Carmino goodies, I`d just have to have something in that gorgeous lush red!


----------



## ms piggy

^^ Yes *boxermom*, more Red "candy". Pls post pics!


----------



## catabie

congratz *Nymph* on your new MacBook.  Apple was my first computer and i remember loving it!

*Boxermom; *can't wait to see your Carmino zip wallet!


----------



## Mystiletto

Congrats *Nymph* on your macbook! My sister is dying for one 

*Boxermom*, your wallet sounds luscious! Please post photos


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Oooh, more Carmino!  Congratulations, Boxermom, can't wait to see pics.

Nymph, I'd love to know how you like your new MacBook!  Thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## mundodabolsa

24 said:


> Nymph, I'd love to know how you like your new MacBook!  Thinking of getting one myself.



do it!! i've had a powerbook for 3 years, one of my best purchases ever. macs are the best inventions ever. 


(and I just realized back then I thought saving up $1500 to buy myself a laptop was a HUGE deal, now I drop twice that on bags, damm my price threshold is skewed)


----------



## 24, Faubourg

LOL, mundodabolsa!!  Sometimes I come to my senses and realize what other things I can buy for the price of ONE bag.  

Thanks, I'll look into the MacBook carefully.  My husband recommends it for me since graphics are better on Macs (from what I was told, anyway!).

Well, here's something I got today.  I love BV's hobo styles but I look awful in them, and prefer to stick to squarish shapes.  The Hermes Trim II bag has always been a favorite of mine.  This one is a 31cm in Rouge H Taurillon Clemence with silver palladium hardware.  This is the original design on which the Gucci Jackie-O was based, and yes, this was one of Jackie Onassis' favorite Hermes styles!  It's very casual and slouchy and the color is signature Hermes.


----------



## C_24

And yet another great H pick, *24*! I can`t keep track of all the new beautiful H goodies you get!


----------



## mundodabolsa

24 said:


> Thanks, I'll look into the MacBook carefully.  My husband recommends it for me since graphics are better on Macs (from what I was told, anyway!)



I completely forgot that you're the picture woman when I mentioned that.... you have to have a mac, there's no question about it!

beautiful new bag by the way!


----------



## Eugin

*Lucy*, congrats your Trim.  Size wise do you think it is similar to a medium veneta? 

*Boxermom*: congrats on getting the carmino zip wallet, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Nymph

Thanks everyone (*catabie*, *Mystiletto*) for the warm MacBook welcome! She will be the source of much of my contributions in time to come! 

*24* - It's been really fun so far! I'd thought the switch would be more difficult, but I really haven't had any problems with the different operating system so far *knock on wood* Macs should def be on your list for consideration!


----------



## Nymph

boxermom said:


> My latest purchase is a Carmino zip wallet--it should come tomorrow. I expect Carmino to sell out and the zip wallets are so hard to find when you want one. If my black BV wallet ever wears out, I'll have one ready to go and in a color I can easily find inside my bags!
> 
> I love everyone's goodies!


 
OMGosh! Now I'm seriously tempted to do the same! A new Carmino wallet to replace my current one when it wears out would be SOOOO fabulous! 

I also love your red Hermes goodie, *24*! So many yummy, yummy, cheery reds going around!


----------



## ouija board

I have been a bit naughty lately, but in my defense some of it was "Christmas shopping" so the spending was warranted.
First was a carmino card case and earrings (not pictured) for my sister, then came a little something something for me--gold drops by Reinstein/Ross to go with my existing hoops and gem drops. Oh and something ferro on its way to me as we speak. Like I said, I've been a bad bad girl. Will be on purse ban for rest of year and then some


----------



## ms piggy

*ob*, the Carmino card case and drop earrings are just darling. Can't wait to see your something in Ferro. Any hints?


----------



## Nymph

ouija board said:


> ILike I said, I've been a bad bad girl. Will be on purse ban for rest of year and then some


 
Awww... It's okay, *ob*. We can be on our ban together, and keep each other company! But meantime, you have these gorgeous yummies to keep you happy!


----------



## mlbags

ouija board said:


> ............ Like I said, I've been a bad bad girl. *Will be on purse ban for rest of year* and then some


 
We say that all the time, don't we.... but I wonder how many of us actually stay on the whole duration of the ban - be honest...   (I can't, not that I don't want to!!! )

I really like your card case - the red is divine..... Glad your early Christmas shopping has made you happy!


----------



## Mystiletto

*OB *your carmino zip card case is so lovely!  I love the drop earrings as well.  I've been addicted to drop earrings recently and purchased two pairs.  May I ask where you purchased from?  Any recommendations?


----------



## ouija board

Mystiletto, these are my all time favorite earrings made by Reinstein/Ross in NYC.  They make their own gold alloys and use ancient goldsmithing techniques all by hand.  I got these hoops and drops at Twist in Portland, OR; they also have them online at twistonline.com along with a plethora of other wonderful jewelry.  There are 2 sizes of hoops with or without diamonds, and you can add a variety of drops in gemstones or metals.  I can get into a lot of trouble between jewelry and BV!


----------



## ouija board

mlbags--I have never fared well on a purse ban, diet, or anything that requires "ban," but I guess having no money in my purse savings kind of limits me.  Well, unless DH decides to contribute, hehe.


----------



## catabie

*L- *cant see the pic of your trim but i bet it's beautiful!

*ob-* cute earrings and god! you have to tempt me with the carmino again...and something in ferro?? do share please!


----------



## java_addict

*ouija board*, I love your Carmino card case... makes me want to get an accessory in Carmino as well..


----------



## mundodabolsa

aside from much BV romancing (but not purchasing, yet...), I bought yet another Vince sweater this weekend. I feel like I own the entire fall collection now, please let it be a coooold winter


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Thanks for the MacBook info, Nymph!!  I'll look into it.  

Thanks for the compliments re: Trim!  

Catabie, I remove my pics after a couple of days, but thanks!

OB, love your new card case and earrings!

I posted in the BV Clutch thread, but does anyone know if the Carmino Soft Croc Knot is still avail.?  I ordered one on the BV website and haven't rec'd confirmation yet.  Sort of worried as this is the only color I'd like in the Knot.  I've lusted after it for months but kept telling myself it was too small.  Well, d@mmit, I can't stand it any longer.


----------



## boxermom

Finally, my SA sent my Carmino zip wallet. Along with it she included some things on approval: a Carmine (with the ombre shading) zip card case and Carmine small make-up case and the Carmine double handle tote bag. Someone else said the tote was stiff--this one wasn't that rigid, but after buying the Bolide, I just couldn't spring for the tote right now, though I really liked it. You can see I kept the other small Carmine items. I figure this color will be gone soon, and I like little pieces in bright colors. Notice my Boxer admiring them also. After the photo was taken, they were removed quickly (mmm, that good leather smell and taste).


----------



## Mystiletto

Congrats *Boxermom*! Your carmino pieces are divine   I was fondling the carmino long zip wallet over the weekend.   

Off-topic, may I ask why you sold your ottone flap clutch?  I have the larger size and am debating whether to return it.  The one thing that bothers me is that it looks like a makeup bag.


----------



## mundodabolsa

boxermom are you going to choose or keep all 3?  I love them all, it would be so hard to part with any!


----------



## boxermom

Mystiletto said:


> Congrats *Boxermom*! Your carmino pieces are divine  I was fondling the carmino long zip wallet over the weekend.
> 
> Off-topic, may I ask why you sold your ottone flap clutch? I have the larger size and am debating whether to return it. The one thing that bothers me is that it looks like a makeup bag.


 
The main reason I sold it was because I never used it; it was an impulse purchase--loved it at first sight.  I didn't know that Ottone won't be made in anything other than Cabats when I put it on eBay. In addition, I've bought a lot this year so I tried to clean out things I wasn't using to help pay for the new things.


----------



## boxermom

mundodabolsa said:


> boxermom are you going to choose or keep all 3? I love them all, it would be so hard to part with any!


 
I'm keeping all 3, justifying it because they are small items .  If I added up the value of all the "small" pieces I've bought, I could buy that Neiman Marcus 100th anniversary limited edition ostrich hobo that I tried on and loved so much.


----------



## ouija board

*Boxermom*, I love your new carmino pieces!  You are quite brave to leave your lovely leather items so close to a very inquisitive and ?hungry? boxer!  Your pup must have better manners than mine, who feels that anything is fair game for chew toy status!


----------



## Eugin

*Boxermom*, I love all your carmino items! Glad you're keeping all three. . .


----------



## java_addict

*Boxermom*,  the Carmino zip wallet!! Arrgghh.. all this Carmino pieces make me want to get something in red.


----------



## catabie

*boxermom-* you should keep them all!!!! so i can drool over them all the time!


----------



## boxermom

Thanks ladies--I appreciate all my nice enablers.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Oooooooooooooo.... gorgeous *Carmino* accessories, *boxermom*.  Congrats!! You were wise to snatch them up, because I agree that they won't be around for long.


----------



## mlbags

*boxermom*, one word - WOW!
The Carmino with ombre shading is soooo lovely.....

You bought a Bolide? - I didn't see any of your posts on this.... did you post a pic?  I'm not going to miss this for the world - I'm gonna do a search now..... Cheers,


----------



## boxermom

mlbags said:


> *boxermom*, one word - WOW!
> The Carmino with ombre shading is soooo lovely.....
> 
> You bought a Bolide? - I didn't see any of your posts on this.... did you post a pic? I'm not going to miss this for the world - I'm gonna do a search now..... Cheers,


 
I posted a thumbnail in the Hermes subforum as well as the TPF meeting forum under the Sept 20 Charlotte SouthPark thread.


----------



## uclaboi

*ouija* and *boxermom*, congrats on the new carmine items.  Hot!


----------



## rox_rocks

wow!!! so many goodies here...

*nymph* - how's the macbook? i've always been curious but afraid to shift...you know, that "comfort zone" thingy?

*boxermom & ouijaboard* - nice reds! the carmino BVs are lovely and I like small accessories in lively colours - makes it so much easier to "spot" inside the handbag

*24, Fabourg & boxermom *- you ladies have been busy shopping for H stuff...enjoy! quick question though...is an H a "nice to have" or a "must have"? what do you ladies think? the reason I ask is because I have been thinking of getting one...TIA!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

rox_rocks, H stuff are "nice to have must-haves".


----------



## boxermom

*rox_rocks*, it's not like I couldn't live without an Hermes. For me, I really love the Bolide style and I've always had my eye on Bleu Brighton for color, so when the Charlotte H store had one in "my" color, I took advantage of it. Birkin and Kelly are not on my radar at all. I'm content with this one bag.

BV is my first and lifetime love in handbags, though I do have 2-3 other brands in my closet.


----------



## rox_rocks

24 said:


> rox_rocks, H stuff are "nice to have must-haves".


 
Yup, I get ya!  Thanks!


----------



## rox_rocks

boxermom said:


> *rox_rocks*, it's not like I couldn't live without an Hermes. For me, I really love the Bolide style and I've always had my eye on Bleu Brighton for color, so when the Charlotte H store had one in "my" color, I took advantage of it. Birkin and Kelly are not on my radar at all. I'm content with this one bag.
> 
> BV is my first and lifetime love in handbags, though I do have 2-3 other brands in my closet.


 
Yup, I saw your Bolide and it's gorgeous! and the colour is great too! plus the scarf you put on it...what style!!! I'm so happy for you that they got one in your colour. 

I have been reading on H and I must say I am impressed by the story behind it (same as BV, of course!). Due to that I've been wondering how it would be like to "experience" the history and the craft behind it by owning one. I have also been lurking around the H Forum to learn more... 

Thanks!


----------



## Nymph

Congrats on all those gorgeous Carmino accessories, *boxermom*! They're so cheery and eye catching! I'm sure those will garner you quite some compliments 



rox_rocks said:


> wow!!! so many goodies here...
> 
> *nymph* - how's the macbook? i've always been curious but afraid to shift...you know, that "comfort zone" thingy?


 
I actually haven't experienced anything too difficult/ uncomfy in the switch. There are differences, but really quite easy to adapt to. You should def give it a shot, if you're in the market for a new computer/ laptop. If all things fail, the MacBook is awfully pretty!


----------



## ms piggy

^ I honestly have nothing but good things to say abt Maccy (that's what DH calls our Apple Power Book ). It was easy to switch (considering I'm completely non-tech savvy) and very fun (and stable) to use. Best of all, like what *Nymph *said, it looks great!


----------



## annie9999

love the macbook and the switch was easy.  there is a one to one extra option that you can purchase that gives you a one hour class a week and that helped me get set up and for any other things that come up to help get the most out of the mac.   definitely check it out.  i also love the iphone and it goes great with the mac.


----------



## ms piggy

My folks are coming for a visit and would be arriving very late in the night (or early in the morning). To stay awake whilst waiting up I thought I'll share my latest buys. Guilty, orange again. No bags yet , nor scaves again, just some accessories. 

- Matte silver H buckle belt in reversible black box/gold epsom leather. 
- Silver hippo cadena


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> My folks are coming for a visit and would be arriving very late in the night (or early in the morning). To stay awake whilst waiting up I thought I'll share my latest buys. Guilty, orange again. No bags yet , nor scaves again, just some accessories.
> 
> - Matte silver H buckle belt in reversible black box/gold epsom leather.
> 
> - Silver hippo cadena


 

the hippo is awesome! now you need a bag to match that cute cadena of yours.

and a belt is perfect way to start your Hermes collection along with some scarves.  *ms piggy* i bet there is a bag on your mind now.. i can't wait to see your first hermes bag~ i know it wont be long from now


----------



## java_addict

*ms piggy*, I am not familiar with H at all so please forgive my ignorance. Is that a hippo padlock? It's so cute!

*catabie*, I love your avatar. You have a handsome baby boy!


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> *ms piggy* i bet there is a bag on your mind now.. i can't wait to see your first hermes bag~ i know it wont be long from now



You bet I do, *catabie*.


----------



## Mid-

love the hippo!! especially the way it looks like she/he is actually walking!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

A Chanel Baby Cabas 2 days ago... and hopefully a Chanel wallet this weekend!


----------



## boxermom

*oogiewoogie*--I love the Chanel baby cabas!  Nice choice!

*ms piggy*--what a classic belt; really nice!  And the hippo is great--will go well on any bag, but especially an H bag!


----------



## catabie

*oogiewoogie- *wonderful choice! i have a orginial coco cabat and still use it all the time.  it was my all time favorite travel bag; it fits perfectly under the seat in front of you and holds alot and still glamorous to use it daily! enjoy the bag in good health.


----------



## catabie

*java_addict-*thanks for the sweet compliment..he sure acts like he is a handsome boy!


----------



## oogiewoogie

catabie said:


> *oogiewoogie- *wonderful choice! i have a orginial coco cabat and still use it all the time.  it was my all time favorite travel bag; it fits perfectly under the seat in front of you and holds alot and still glamorous to use it daily! enjoy the bag in good health.



Thanks *Catabie*, and cOngrats on your cutie pie newborn!!!


----------



## catabie

^ thanks! it would be nice if he understands all these nice compliments from all you sweet ladies!


----------



## Mystiletto

*catabie *congrats and he is such a darling!


----------



## mlbags

*Catabie*, congratulations on your baby boy!  What a handsome young child he is.  Is he your first born?

*Ms Piggy*, wow, you are really owning lots of H in a short time!  Well done.  Besides dressing up your soon-to-be H bag with the hippo cadence, how do you use it meanwhile?  Great buys.


----------



## catabie

*mystiletto and mlbags* thanks for the kind words.  he is my first born


----------



## C_24

*ms p*, you`ve been bitten by the shopping bug lately, huh?  But as always, fabulous choice, this Hippo is too cute!


----------



## ouija board

*ms p,* very nice hippo! Love the belt too! You are amassing quite a collection of orange boxes. We are all waiting for you to reveal a BIG orange box!


----------



## babyskyblue

Catabie - congrats on your darling son! He is adorable!!

Here is my recent buy as well as my FIRST BV......Montaigne! And special thanks for a bordie who has given me invaluable opinion!!


----------



## catabie

i am loving the montaigne more and more now seeing all these pics! congratz on such a nice buy *babyskyblue.*


----------



## blugenie

I love your Montaigne *babyskyblue*!


*Catabie* congratulations on your own new adorable "buy"! How much did he cost??!!


----------



## boxermom

*babyskyblue*, gorgeous BV!! I love the Montaigne also and that color really pops!


----------



## ms piggy

*babyskyblue*, congrats on your very first BV! Love the Carmino colour in the Montaigne, stunning!!!


----------



## rox_rocks

*babyskyblue* - congrats on your first BV, and a very lovely choice at that! your carmino montaigne is absolutely yummy! 

*ms p* - bitten by the H bug too, I see...nice additions! 

*catabie* - your baby boy is gorgeous! mwah!


----------



## uclaboi

*ms piggy*, your new H hippo is too cute!  I want some H, too!


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks everyone! Looks like the hippo is a hit.

*java_addict* - The Cadena is a fun lock cum charm. Every year, H comes out with a different one, usually as commemoration/celebration of sorts for that year. They are like collectables and most use it as a bag charm.

*uclaboi* - Aha! You should, I could see you'd be totally comfortable with H.


----------



## mlbags

*babyskyblue*, wow, your Montaigne is beautiful!  Know what, I've always wondered how the Montaigne falls when one puts all her stuff into it.  Could you post a pic of how it looks when you hold it up with your wallet, keys, etc, things you normally carry with you?  This would be very helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## C_24

*babyskyblue*, nice Montaigne! Congrats (and btw: I think every BV should deserve its own thread!)


----------



## 24, Faubourg

babyskyblue, I'm so glad you decided to purchase it.  Congratulations!

ms piggy, great H haul!


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> (and btw: I think every BV should deserve its own thread!)


 
Most definitely! *babyskyblue*, pls start a thread for your stunning Montaigne so even more could drool over it.


----------



## Nymph

Congrats on such a gorgeous first BV, *babyskyblue*! I'm really drooling over everyone's Carmino purchases!


----------



## kiss_p

*Catabie, *congrats on the baby.  He is so cute!!


----------



## Mystiletto

Congrats *babyskyblue* on your beautiful carmino montaigne!   She is so beautiful and ladylike


----------



## bprimuslevy

I've made a couple of purchases in the last two weeks. I'm actually slowing down. I bought some china from H. Nothing big just a breakfast (coffee) cup and saucer in the Siesta Island pattern. It looks like the cup in *24*'s signature but with a torquoise blue background instead of orange. And I bought a pair of cranberry red patent leather shoes and a bag from Coach. They match one of my scarves. I posted the scarf and matching bag. The photo of the bag is from Coach's website.


----------



## ms piggy

^ What lovely buys B. The coffee cup and saucer sounds divine, I need to check out H's china soon. I have the same Projet Carres scarf but in the pink colourway. The red colourway is stunning I must say. And you're feeling in the mood for red yeah. Congrats!


----------



## ms piggy

L, hope the issue with your gorgeous Malva croc Knot has been resolved.


----------



## bprimuslevy

*ms p *-- thank you.  I'm excited about being able to wear my scarves soon.  Summer weather in Northern Virginia is hot and humid, making scarf wearing unpleasant.


----------



## babyskyblue

mlbags said:


> *babyskyblue*, wow, your Montaigne is beautiful! Know what, I've always wondered how the Montaigne falls when one puts all her stuff into it. Could you post a pic of how it looks when you hold it up with your wallet, keys, etc, things you normally carry with you? This would be very helpful. Thanks.


 

hehe...i started a separate bag for my Montaigne.....and *mlbags*, i have attached some photos with my daily stuff put inside in the thread.  Hope they assit you in making a decision!!


----------



## catabie

*b- *yours and *ms piggy's *scarves are really tempting me to go into a H store to take a look.  feels like the weather here in NOVA is definitely perfect to wear a scarf.  congratulations on the latest purchase.  it looks great with the bag too!


----------



## catabie

i have been rather shy about posting my latest buys--i have been a bad girl recently and although i was rather pregnant a few weeks ago, i always found a way to either order online or sneak out a bit for shopping.  even my saks SA was asking me what i was doing shopping the day of my due date!

let me introduce you my push presents from myself and hubby.

on the left is mr. vert chartreuse 35cm in clemence and phw
on the right is miss rough garrance 40cm in clemence and phw


----------



## babyskyblue

*Catabie*.....
OMG!!  Chartreuse!!  One of my favourite color!!  Congrats congrats and congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyskyblue

you like big bag, don't you, Catabie?  I know you have an Etoupe Birkin 40 as well?


----------



## catabie

*babyskyblue* i do  big bags! i bought a 30cm Black Togo and ended up giving to my mom because it was too small. i love my 40cm but they tend to get very heavy but i am getting used to it. gotta love all the colors H offer


----------



## ms piggy

C, many congrats on the Birkins and of course baby A!!! Really makes me want one too - a baby and with it a push present. Yes, we need a pic of your Birkin family. Want to see them all, never enough of BV and H pics.


----------



## java_addict

WOW! *Catabie*, one Hermes is the ultimate push present... but two Hermes.. I am speechless... Congrats!


----------



## snowtire

I Finally Got My Medium Size Continental Wallet In Ebano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^_______________^

Pics To Follow~~~~~~~~


----------



## mlbags

snowtire said:


> I Finally Got My Medium Size Continental Wallet In Ebano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^_______________^
> 
> Pics To Follow~~~~~~~~


 
*snowtire*, I can tell you you'll love your wallet more and more by the day.... I have the long zip-around Ebano wallet and it's still giving me little thrilling electric shocks (pleasant ones!) eveytime I touch it, and I have this since April this year!

BTW, curiosity, is that you yourself in your avatar?  You are very pretty!


----------



## C_24

*bprimuslevy*, great haul! With all the H around me, I start thinking I need something from H!

*catabie*, so many congrats! Your baby is so precious and so are your H!


----------



## rox_rocks

wow!!! 

*bprimuslevy & **catabie* --- congrats on your exciting purchases...beautiful! 

*snowtire* - can't wait to see pictures of your wallet


----------



## annie9999

congrats to everyone with new purchases-i have a couple of new things to share.
i just love them and am so grateful for my pf friends to share them with.  thank you all.


----------



## catabie

more H more H!! hurray!

i love the wallet and the cadena you have..is that a hippo as well??

and the bag!! share some info on the bag please *annie9999?*

beautiful finds! congratz!


----------



## annie9999

thanks so much *catabie*.  the cadena is an elephant.  i loved the hippo but they didn't have it in silver.  i do love the elephant too.  the bag is victoria 35 cm in black clemence.  the wallet is the dogon i believe in togo.  i am still learning about hermes but when i saw these pieces i knew i had to have them even without doing my usual complete research.  so any info that those more knowledgeable than i have, would be greatly appreciated.  thanks again catabie and also congrats on your new bags.  how is that adorable baby doing?  hope you're not exhausted.


----------



## Mystiletto

*Catabie *and *annie9999 *Congrats on your gorgeous H items.  I'm falling in love as well


----------



## Nymph

*catabie *- Those are FAB push pressies! 2 H bags!! 

*snowtire* - Congrats on your wallet! I got mine a year ago, and still get a kick out of "feeling up" the soft leather all the time! Can't wait for pics!

*annie* - more H items to add to the haul!  the lil elephant!


----------



## mlbags

*Annie*, WOW!  Thanks for sharing and I'm also waiting to hear from the H experts on your new H acquisitions.

*Catabie*, if I have such gorgeous and generous push presents, I'd go on to have at least half a dozen children !!   In any case, you deserve them and, have I said it, yes I have but still I want to say it again, your baby is sooooo adorable.  What's his name?


----------



## ms piggy

*snowtire*, hi again, have not seen you here for a while. Finally you have somthing in BV, yay! Do post pics ok?

*annie9999*, congrats on your H items. You took the plunge to the orange side! Love all the items. I think one of my stores still have the palladium hippo, if you're still keen I could help you to get it. Btw, are you still eyeing the Lindy?


----------



## snowtire

heheh thank you *mlbags *for your compliment. it is me in my avatar, on one of my good days, haha! and yes, i love feeling and petting my wallet~!!

*rox_rocks*, *Nymph* and *ms piggy*, HIIIII!! i took pics of my wallet with my bf's camera last week, but i need to get the memory card from him so i could upload them to tpf! will do that these 2 days. thanks for sharing in my excitement~~

and YES, i FINALLY got my BV item, i'm sooo happy!!! i feel this is a good starting point, so i can slowly work my way up to my Campana, hehe.

*annie9999*, love your H items, especially the RED!!


----------



## java_addict

*snowtire*, congrats on the wallet!  ebano! 

*annie9999*, love all your purchases! Especially the wallet and padlock. Could you please tell me the name of the wallet? Is this something that is readily available in H stores? Thanks!


----------



## annie9999

thank you everyone for all the good wishes and congrats
*java_addict*-the wallet is the dogon and i think it is readily available.  i am loving it although i must tell you that i have only been using it for one day.  it holds everything and has a small change purse that goes inside.  if you would like i can take some pictures and post them.
*snowtire*-enjoy your wallet.  i love ebano.  it is a color you'll love for a long time.


----------



## java_addict

*annie9999*, yes please . If you have a chance, please do post some pictures on the inside of the wallet. Thank you!


----------



## annie9999

*java_addict*-no worries, always glad to help enable.  hope this helps.  i love the dogon but in all fairness i have only had it for a day.  hope you decide to get one.  please post if you do.


----------



## uclaboi

Congrats on the new purchases, *annie* and *snowtire*.


----------



## rox_rocks

*annie9999* - wow! love your new H stuff...gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Congratulations on everyone's new goodies!!  

Annie9999, we're bag twins!  Congratulations on your beautiful new H goods.  I have that very same Victoria II Fourre-Tout 35cm (yes, it's a mouthful of a name) and will take mine out for a spin for the first time this weekend.  Let me know how you like it.  Is your Dogon in Rouge Garance?


----------



## java_addict

Thank you for the pics, *annie9999*. Love the small pouch in the wallet. How cute! Will check it out at H store the next time I am in Rodeo Dr area.


----------



## C_24

*annie*, such a great H haul. All I can think of now is to visit an H boutique soon!


----------



## catabie

*snowtire* pls do post pics of your ebano wallet.  ebano is such a pretty color!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

I haven't been able to catch up w/ all the posts carefully, but CONGRATULATIONS on your Birkins, catabie!! How do you like them?

And congratulations on your Ebano wallet, snowtire! I'd love to see pics, too.

Claus, what do you have in mind at H?


----------



## snowtire

*drum rolls*

*claps hands*

   

here is my beloved ebano continental wallet~ fresh from its homeland, Italy! (my friend brought it back for me, which was awesome considering the VAT i was able to save.)

forgive my photography skills. the pictures just don't do this little beauty justice. i know many of you ladies have this wallet or the other styles, so of course you'd know how wonderful they are in real life. thank you for letting me share my joy with you all~~~


----------



## Mystiletto

Congrats *snowtire *on your beautiful classic wallet  

PS I miss Taiwan


----------



## annie9999

*snowtire*-your wallet is terrific.  use it in good health.


----------



## annie9999

*24, Faubourg*-yes my dogon is rouge garance.  
i love the victoria.  there is just something about the bag that it is my absolute favorite.  it is just so easy and i feel has a quiet presence.  i didn't intend to buy a bag, i just intended to look-but when they brought her out it was love.  i was in the city for a doctors appointment so i left without her but said i would be right back. and i thought about it.  looked at tpf while i waited in the little room and went back to get her, the wallet and the cadena.  i haven't had a moment of regret.  i just couldn't wait to get home and start using her. i took the train to the city so i had to carry the box home and that box is not inconspicuous.  anyway i just love her and would love to hear your experience in buying and using the bag. enjoy taking her out this weekend and use her in good health.


----------



## catabie

*snowtire* congratulations! it's a beautiful wallet!


----------



## annie9999

*C_24,rox_rocks,uclaboi and everyone else*-thanks so much for all the good wishes!


----------



## rox_rocks

*snowtire* - the wait for the pics of your new wallet was worth it...it's a beauty, I can already feel and smell the leather on that one!

*annie999* - you're welcome! I'm heading off to HK later next week and am also planning to visit the "H" shops there (I have been aching for this since there is none in Manila). I am telling myself that I will take it easy and "just look". I wonder if I will have the same experience as you (just looking, then before you know it, buying). I found out that there are seven (7) H shops in HK alone! OMG!

Of course I will also check out the BV goodies available in HK since it is way too expensive here in Manila...wish me luck!


----------



## ms piggy

*snowtire*, congrats on your very first BV item! We are Ebano intrecciato continental wallet twins, yay!!  You'd love using this, trust me. I still get such a thrill each time I whip it out, the softness and the smell of the leather is like "ahhhhhh".


----------



## ms piggy

rox_rocks said:


> I'm heading off to HK later next week and am also planning to visit the "H" shops there (I have been aching for this since there is none in Manila). I am telling myself that I will take it easy and "just look". I wonder if I will have the same experience as you (just looking, then before you know it, buying). I found out that there are seven (7) H shops in HK alone! OMG!



Have fun in H and BV in HK. Somehow I have this feeling you will walk out with one or two orange boxes.  Do enjoy the food there too ~


----------



## catabie

rox_rocks said:


> *snowtire* - the wait for the pics of your new wallet was worth it...it's a beauty, I can already feel and smell the leather on that one!
> 
> *annie999* - you're welcome! I'm heading off to HK later next week and am also planning to visit the "H" shops there (I have been aching for this since there is none in Manila). I am telling myself that I will take it easy and "just look". I wonder if I will have the same experience as you (just looking, then before you know it, buying). I found out that there are seven (7) H shops in HK alone! OMG!
> 
> Of course I will also check out the BV goodies available in HK since it is way too expensive here in Manila...wish me luck!


 
have fun in HK! you will love it there! please do visit the BV store in Landmark and Harbor City do take lots of pictures if you can!  There are a few H in HK that are known to have better stock than others.  The one in Pacific Place on the 3rd level is quite small and the SA are not very friendly.  I would say go try to Penisula Hotel too


----------



## snowtire

thank you everyone~ you guys are so sweet!!!


----------



## babyskyblue

can't resist Catabie's Chartreuse Birkin, so have to bring some Chartreuse home. Present my new Lindy 30.


----------



## annie9999

omg *babyskyblue* your lindy is tdf.  enjoy her in good health.  i love the lindy.  so unusual and totally usable.  i love the shoulder strap as well as the hand held option.  the color is fabulous.


----------



## boxermom

All this talk of HK, makes me want to go. Dh is a China-phile (is that a word? anyway, loves all things related to China) and wants us to visit Shanghai and HK next year. I don't think he realizes how many designer stores are in those 2 cities lol!


----------



## rox_rocks

*ms piggy* - I'm so looking forward to going (overdue retail therapy) and I am trying to tell myself to keep cool and not go overboard...keeping my fingers crossed :shame:

*catabie* - thanks for the "tips", will definitely check out BV in the Landmark and Harbour City and the H shops too...will share pics when I get back 

*babyskyblue* - you have been a busy girl...first the BV and now this H! lovin all your goodies! enjoy!


----------



## catabie

boxermom said:


> All this talk of HK, makes me want to go. Dh is a China-phile (is that a word? anyway, loves all things related to China) and wants us to visit Shanghai and HK next year. I don't think he realizes how many designer stores are in those 2 cities lol!


 
oh please let me know if you do decide to visit .  i would love to play tour guide.  i was raised in HK and go back often (twice a year) to visit my family.  i will be going back next year around the spring time. 

any tPFer in HK wanna meet?? I know great places for afternoon tea


----------



## catabie

babyskyblue said:


> can't resist Catabie's Chartreuse Birkin, so have to bring some Chartreuse home. Present my new Lindy 30.


 

*CONGRATULATIONS on your BEAUTTTTIIIFUL LINDY!!*

I love meeting Lindy lovers, isn't it just adorable? 
Now I kinda wish i got the 30 too; 34 is kinda big when I put it over my shoulder.

enjoy your new *H* and the color/leather combo is just perfect


----------



## ms piggy

babyskyblue said:


> can't resist Catabie's Chartreuse Birkin, so have to bring some Chartreuse home. Present my new Lindy 30.



*Many congrats on the Lindy!!!* I'm a Lindy lover too, just waiting for the call from SA ~


----------



## ms piggy

boxermom said:


> All this talk of HK, makes me want to go. Dh is a China-phile (is that a word? anyway, loves all things related to China) and wants us to visit Shanghai and HK next year. I don't think he realizes how many designer stores are in those 2 cities lol!



Welcome *boxermom* to this part of the world. Do drop by Singapore as well, where it's sunny all year round.  Lots of food and shopping too! Pop by in June/July, that's when the Great Singapore Sale (GSS) is on. 



catabie said:


> i will be going back next year around the spring time.
> any tPFer in HK wanna meet?? I know great places for afternoon tea



I love the food and shopping in HK, C  Would be great to fly in for a meet too.


----------



## ms piggy

Got these over the weekend, Le Pliage by Longchamp. Great for those days when you just wanna grab and go with a no fuss, no babying purse, and for those places where a designer bag (even logo-less, understated ones) would still be too conspicuous. Perfect for travel too as it folds up compactly. I'm also planning to get a travel size one to house my BV and H when travelling. Love the little details (esp the contrast stitching) on an otherwise non-decript bag.


----------



## rox_rocks

ms piggy said:


> Welcome *boxermom* to this part of the world. Do drop by Singapore as well, where it's sunny all year round.  Lots of food and shopping too! Pop by in June/July, that's when the Great Singapore Sale (GSS) is on.
> 
> I love the food and shopping in HK, C  Would be great to fly in for a meet too.


 
Count me in...if I'm in Manila at that time, I'll go for it. I still have a lot of frequent flyer miles to burn.
This time around though, DH will be with me so I can't really predict my schedule.

*ms piggy - *your Le Pliage are great. I was just looking at them this afternoon in the mall nearby and was gonna get some. They are so practical! Again I tought I'd check out how much they cost in HK as well. I love the colours they have now - purple, green, pink, yellow, etc. and they are washable too.


----------



## ms piggy

rox_rocks said:


> I love the colours they have now - purple, green, pink, yellow, etc. and they are washable too.



Thanks, I love the *purple* too but it was sold out at the place I bought these. The SA told me you could use a damp cloth to clean the nylon part but the leather portions is not advisable to be washed.


----------



## ouija board

Ms piggy!!!!!  You're waiting on an Lindy???  Spill it!  What color, what leather?  OMG I can't wait to see your first H bag!

babyskyblue--I love your Lindy!!  I love the pop of color on the unique shape of the Lindy.


----------



## ms piggy

ouija board said:


> Ms piggy!!!!! You're waiting on an Lindy??? Spill it! What color, what leather? OMG I can't wait to see your first H bag!


 
Yeah, am waiting... amongst other things in H . You'll just have to be patient and wait along with me for the bag and the specs...


----------



## C_24

Congrats everyone on their hauls they made in the meantime. The Lindy looks so fresh in green and I totally agree, nothing more practicable than the Le Pliage, they seem to be sort of a uniform to college students here in Europe!


----------



## ms piggy

^ Lol, I just noticed the 2nd line to your signed off words, Claus. Yes, yes, me too! lol.


----------



## golden's mom

After much switching around...I finally purchased...a matte croc black campagna (sp?). And I love it.


----------



## rox_rocks

*golden's mom* - wow! that's great!

pictures please...and do start a new thread so that we can all ooohhh and aaahhh while looking at it


----------



## mlbags

golden's mom said:


> After much switching around...I finally purchased...a matte croc black campagna (sp?). And I love it.


 


rox_rocks said:


> *golden's mom* - wow! that's great!
> 
> pictures please...and do start a new thread so that we can all ooohhh and aaahhh while looking at it


 

ooohhh.... aaahhh..... can't help it, even without seeing the pics, just the thought of it is enough to make me drool....... pls post pics, I've yet to see a croc Campana in real life!

Oh so excited on this, I forgot - CONGRATULATIONS *golden's mom*!


----------



## ms piggy

*golden's mom*, you're not allowed to post here the croc here, LOL. Go start the Croc Campana's own thread!! Can't wait, can't wait. Hurry!


----------



## C_24

A croc Campana? 

Claus needs to be checked into ER for reanimation. Seriously, if you ever post pictures, I might become unconscious for the rest of my life!


----------



## H-Less

I just got (yesterday) the Dasia Top from Calypso in Teal.  So pretty.  I tried to post a pic, but couldn't sad non-techie person...sorry.


----------



## H-Less

Croc Campana...I love, love, love the campana. There is a croc version
This is me calling all TPFers asking for backup when I empty my checking acct for this baby.
And this is my DH:banned:...This is him as he goes through an emotional rollercoaster over my incredible purchase:cry:
And this is me once I have relocated myself so my purse and I can live happily ever after together. THE END

PS Post pics pleez b/c although this is a glorious dream it's just that and I now need to live vicariously through your amazing life.
H.


----------



## annie9999

*golden's mom*-omg it must be fabulous.  enjoy her in good health.  what else did you try?  i remember a while back i think you tried the campana and anaconda sloane.  pics please.
*H-Less*-congrats on the top.
*ms piggy*-love the le pliage.  so practical yet great looking.  what else are you waiting for?  don't keep us in suspense.


----------



## ouija board

*golden's mom*--You have just purchased one of my dream bags!  Another member here (porschegirl) has a black croc campana (pics posted in the collection thread) that I go back to every now and then to drool over and dream about.  I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Mystiletto

Congrats* golden's mom.  *We are all eagerly waiting in anticipation for your pics!


----------



## dolphingirl

A croc campana?  My jaw just dropped!!  Awsome!!  *golden's mom, *pictures please................


----------



## kopibaby

hello.....
while waiting to lay my hands on a new pyramid, i got restless and needed some retail theraphy...
so here it is.....
i know its not a bv, but nevertheless, i am still a happie puppy


----------



## ms piggy

^ Congrats on the Bow bag! I do like the style. What colour is this btw. It looks like the gray from this season.


----------



## kopibaby

hello ms piggy, thank you thank you!  its the grey - new shipment just came in and i was lucky to lay my hands on one...

hopefully, this will "satisfy" until the new pyramid.....


----------



## mlbags

*kopibaby*, I've been admiring this Mui Mui bag!  Congratulations, it's a very pretty bag.  Is it a hand-carry?  Is it big?  So many questions, guess it's easier for you to answer by posting an action pic instead!  Well done, and I'm happy for you too!


----------



## kopibaby

*mlbags*, thank you thank you 

the bag can be carried in three ways: on the arms, on the shoulder and across as messenger. 

ok - action pics coming up soooooon.......:shame:


----------



## mundodabolsa

kopibaby the bow bag in grey is one of my favorite bags of this season, I've been coveting it for months, congrats!


----------



## kopibaby

*mundodabolsa*,
thank you thank you! 
i had to think pretty hard to buy this bag, esp since i am also eyeing the new pyramid. but its a really lovely bag and i have started using it!


----------



## catabie

*GM-*croc campana?! oh my gosh, i didnt even know they made one! I would love anything in either croc or ostrich. please show us the beautiful bag when it arrives..

*ms p-*would love to know what you are waiting for in H too; dont keep us wait too long. longchamp are such durable bags and perfect for traveling, esp. with your new H in there 

*kb- *i love miu miu bags too; their leather is super soft and easy to use. congratz and please share pics of your new pyramid when you get it.


----------



## beautifulbasics

my first Bbag (Balenciaga) twiggy!


----------



## H-Less

I had a bit of a spending spree today in prep for heading back to work in a week (after being a SAHM for 6 years...)
Purchased a bunch of no-name unexciting business wear at Nordstrom and Banana Republic.  For less than $1500 I got quite a haul...
1 jacket
3 blouses
1 sweater
3 trousers (with alterations)
5 socks
6 pairs of undies
Pretty good I thought
Plus I saved myself from having to buy 2 more blazers by having old ones shortenned so they wouldn't look so out of date.


----------



## ouija board

Great haul, H-less!!  Good luck on your return to work.  You will look smashing with your new wardrobe, and a new H scarf, I see =)


----------



## H-Less

Thanks OB!  I hope to add a bv bag to really round out the assortment soon.


----------



## ms piggy

*H-Less*, sounds like you're all ready for the working world again. :okay: Hang in there, you'll have the dream bag soon.


----------



## H-Less

ms piggy said:


> *H-Less*, sounds like you're all ready for the working world again. :okay: Hang in there, you'll have the dream bag soon.


Thanks Ms. P.  
I hope u are right...


----------



## rox_rocks

I have always admired the beautiful clutches made by Judith Leiber, they are sooooo expensive though, and I never thought I'd get something by her...until I saw these gorgeous glasses. I just had to have it!

And while we were at it, DH saw this Boston bag by Valextra (he has good taste!) and insisted that I get it too...


----------



## ms piggy

You have been on a mega shopping spree *rox_rocks*!  Love the Valextra (yes, your DH def has good taste and a keeper) and those sunnies are hot, hot, hot. Now how abt posting some of those yummy H too? (Is that a Twilly on the Boston bag?)


----------



## SoCo

I bought my first BV!  I got the large black Veneta.  Yippee!

I also bought a pair of plain Cole Haan black pumps with the Nike Air soles.  Not very exciting, but I really needed new work pumps.  The Air soles are totally amazing.  My feet are so happy today!


----------



## kopibaby

*Soco*,
do post action pics here soon!


----------



## mrsDIY88

*rox, *that valextra is an AMAZING bag, beautifully made.   and i like how "stealth" it is, instead of screaming a label. 


(i know, cos i've been eyeing it myself!)  just couldn't decide on the colour.  all the catalogues and showrooms display their signature cream/white colour.but i'm worried about the upkeep, so wondering whether i should get a darker colour, like the black or maroon.   (wear it often and then let us know --- valextra doesn't have its own thread in this forum but i reckon BV fans would appreciate the workmanship and quality of the V-bags)

enjoy and wear it in good health!!!!


----------



## ms piggy

SoCo said:


> I bought my first BV!  I got the large black Veneta.  Yippee!
> 
> I also bought a pair of plain Cole Haan black pumps with the Nike Air soles.  Not very exciting, but I really needed new work pumps.  The Air soles are totally amazing.  My feet are so happy today!



Congrats *SoCo*  Guess you went for the classic black. Great choice no matter which colour. Please post in your thread, we would love to see it!


----------



## annie9999

*rox_rocks*-love the valextra.
*SoCo*-enjoy the veneta.
both bags are terrific!


----------



## ouija board

I love that your DH "insisted" on you getting the Valextra bag!!  Now that's my kind of guy, and boy does he ever have good taste!  I have seen pictures of Valextra bags in the eggplant color and they looked gorgeous.  Bagsnob.com did a review of Valextra last year, had lots of pictures attached.  Don't be shy about action pics with your boston bag =)


----------



## rox_rocks

ms piggy said:


> You have been on a mega shopping spree *rox_rocks*!  Love the Valextra (yes, your DH def has good taste and a keeper) and those sunnies are hot, hot, hot. Now how abt posting some of those yummy H too? (Is that a Twilly on the Boston bag?)


 
You got me again, *ms piggy*:shame:...I have posted the H stuff in the H members thread and yup, that is a pink twilly on the boston bag. I thought it looked cute on it.



mrsDIY88 said:


> *rox, *that valextra is an AMAZING bag, beautifully made. and i like how "stealth" it is, instead of screaming a label.
> 
> (i know, cos i've been eyeing it myself!) just couldn't decide on the colour. all the catalogues and showrooms display their signature cream/white colour.but i'm worried about the upkeep, so wondering whether i should get a darker colour, like the black or maroon. (wear it often and then let us know --- valextra doesn't have its own thread in this forum but i reckon BV fans would appreciate the workmanship and quality of the V-bags)
> enjoy and wear it in good health!!!!


 
Thanks *mrsDIY88*. 
They had another colour in a dark tan with green stiching which I also loved, but since I've shopped quite a bit already I made DH pick 'coz he really wanted me to get one...and he picked this colour. I think it's a good choice 'coz it will be easy to match and dress up since it is neutral. 
They have so many nice bags there and like you, I appreciate that they are still "under the radar". I hope they stay that way until I've gotten quite a few pieces 'coz the prices will be heading north soon...you better get yours pretty soon too.  The SA told us that they had three (3) price increases already this year...looks like they're not gonna stay "stealth" for much longer.



ouija board said:


> I love that your DH "insisted" on you getting the Valextra bag!! Now that's my kind of guy, and boy does he ever have good taste! I have seen pictures of Valextra bags in the eggplant color and they looked gorgeous. Bagsnob.com did a review of Valextra last year, had lots of pictures attached. Don't be shy about action pics with your boston bag =)


*ouija board* - the pics are a nice reference but wait 'til you see them IRL...yup, DH is a keeper. 
I was not gonna get another handbag but I think he really got hit by the understated beauty of the Valextra too that's why he wanted me to get one...lucky me!

Thanks *annie9999*!


----------



## Sum

rox_rocks, the valextra is wonderful! I have been calling Hongkong the past few months to check on the pricing...I wonder if the small boston bag is still 14,900 HKD. Do they have this in nude patent?


----------



## rox_rocks

^thanks *sum*! I went to the boutique in Landmark and at the time I was there (last weds) I did not see any in nude patent...sorry...
but they did have this colour in a smaller size and a lot of other designs.

you should go visit and check it out...you might find just something you like!

good luck and keep us posted


----------



## C_24

Great hauls, ladies! I love the Valextra and the blingy sunnies, *rox_rocks* and comfortable shoes sound perfect, *SoCo* (even as a guy, I just have too many great-looking but hurting shoes in my closet!)


----------



## rox_rocks

C_24 said:


> Great hauls, ladies! I love the Valextra and the *blingy sunnies*, *rox_rocks* and comfortable shoes sound perfect, *SoCo* (even as a guy, I just have too many great-looking but hurting shoes in my closet!)


 
Thanks *C_24*...yup, just couldn't resist the "blingy" sunnies...I call them "one hit wonders" (a statement piece)!


----------



## Bunkie

*rox_rocks* - I love how your DH has such a flair for fashion.  Definitely those sunnies are a killer, and the bag looks great with the scarf combo.
*SoCo* - congrats again!!  Like I mentioned, you will be an addict soon enough.

... so I guess my love for the woven leather has carried over to other goods...
My last purchase for the Saks F&F event... the Ferragamo Gancio Banshee clutch in black.  It's arriving sometime early next week, but here's a link to stock pics (and they don't do it justice; I fell in love at the store)...
http://ferragamo.neimanmarcus.com/s...magesPopup.jhtml?selected=ag&item=prod4340009


----------



## kopibaby

Bunkie!
I saw this clutch in a magazine in Singapore last night and they were featuring a "golden bronze" kinda colour and I was tinking to me-self that I should go and check it out in the stores!
And I log in this morning and saw that you had ordered the black one! Wow!
Its TDF!! Very beautiful! 
Congrats! Do take action pics when it comes!


----------



## ms piggy

Seems like many are in the buying mood. Must be the fast approaching year-end festive season in the air. 

My latest buy (ok 2nd latest as I popped by my favourite shoe boutique after her debut day out).

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-first-big-orange-box-201903.html


----------



## kopibaby

*MS PIGGY*!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! OMG!!! Its TDF!! A KELLY 32!!!!
You are such a tease on the thread....


----------



## Bunkie

*miss piggy*, wow, you drew in quite the crowd there on that thread.  I love how there were a million people waiting for you to unveil your beautiful Kelly, and how people were posting literally every 30 seconds!  And it deserved that much attention, because you looked absolutely stunning in your Kelly 32 sitting on your graceful arm and wonderfully complemented by your soft/feminine white floral dress that was oh-so-demure and downright classy.  You obviously *adore* your new bag and I think that's the most beautiful part.  It reminds us all of that special giddy feeling we get, those rare moments when we have the blessing of feeling like a child on Christmas again.  
Congratulations on an amazing purchase!!


----------



## Bunkie

P.S. oh and please don't forget to post the shoes!!!!  we want to know.


----------



## C_24

Claus fell off the chair after opening *ms* *p*`s thread. I imagine you to be the Singaporean Audrey Hepburn or Grace Kelly by now!


----------



## Mystiletto

*SoCo* congrats on your veneta post pics please 

*Rox_rocks* your new buys are so pretty...what a trip! 

*Ms. Piggy* your Kelly is just divine and the reveal was so lovely!


----------



## uclaboi

Even though I was able to visit the BV store in Madrid, I did not end up getting anything because they did not have the items I wanted.  But... in Barcelona, after visiting the amazing Casa Batllo and Casa Mila/La Pedrera by Gaudi, I strolled into Gucci and LV.  I posted pictures of my new buys:

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...s-vuitton-collection-uomo-stuff-135771-7.html

I also visited the Hermes store in Valencia, Spain.  The store was rather on the small side.  Not many men's items.


----------



## mlbags

uclaboi said:


> Even though I was able to visit the BV store in Madrid, I did not end up getting anything because they did not have the items I wanted. But... in Barcelona, after visiting the amazing Casa Batllo and Casa Mila/La Pedrera by Gaudi, I strolled into Gucci and LV. I posted pictures of my new buys:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...s-vuitton-collection-uomo-stuff-135771-7.html
> 
> I also visited the Hermes store in Valencia, Spain. The store was rather on the small side. Not many men's items.


 
*uclaboi* - Wow, you have great taste, you have very expensive taste!!!  You have a very handsome wardrobe - a handsome man with a handsome wardrobe.  Your footwear are stunning.... the BV croc 'flip flops' is hilarious, but so interesting and stylish.  You are the most fashionable man I've known.  Your stuff are such eye candy, even to a woman.  Congrats on being the owner to such a luxurious collection!


----------



## ms piggy

Wow, *uclaboi*! How come you never posted your BV stuff here on this board???  They are amazing!!! I love all the BV items esp the croc ones, and yes even the croc flip flops.


----------



## ms piggy

Many thanks *kopibaby*, *Bunkie*, *uclaboi*, *Mystiletto*, *mlbags* ! All of you are just the sweetest ever.  That's prob a typical reveal thread on the H board. :shame:

Claus - I do not think you'd still think that if/when you see me in person. I'm far far far from being any Audrey Hepburn (my fav ) or Grace Kelly.


----------



## armcandyaddict

both of you, *ms piggy *and *uclaboi*, are on a pedestal now! that's major record-setting retail therapy there. :okay:


----------



## ms piggy

Especially for *Bunkie*, my latest shoe buy (I've not forgotten ). 

CL Materna Zeppa in black patent (peep toe wedges).


----------



## kopibaby

very pretty shoes ms piggy!! will look so pretty with pedicured toe nails. 

action pics please!!


----------



## catabie

*everyone congratz on the fabulous buys!!*

*ms piggy*--love those CL wedge!! my mom bought a pair in camel she loves them!


----------



## mlbags

Hah.... someone's on a big shopping spree.... with a TDF Kelly and now tantalising us with a pair of oh-so-sexy CL wedges..... *ms piggy*, you are awesome in your taste for luxury..... yes, indulge us further please, let us drool over your toes in your gorgeous CLs.....action pcs to follow, ok?  Congratulations nonetheless!


----------



## ouija board

Love your new shoes, ms piggy!!  Your Louboutin collection, what we've seen of it, is droolworthy.


----------



## rox_rocks

very classy shoes *ms piggy*...me like this one very much! nice!


----------



## Bunkie

*uclaboi* - what a drool-worthy collection!  You must share with us more often.  
*ms piggy* - love those wedges.  I especially admire the feminine slant of the wedge heel.  It gives the shoe such a soft look.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you *kopibaby*, *catabie*, *mlbags*, *ob*, *rox_rocks*, *Bunkie*.  Will try to post action pics when I have a chance. 

With all the excitement over my first H bag, I almost forgot to post what I also got for DH at H. :shame: He loves animal print ties so I chose an *orange* one with motifs of rabbits and dogs as his first H item. I got a kick out of how the colours on the tie are described exactly as the bags (not sure why I would think it's otherwise ). 

H Cravates Twill in Orange/Gris/Celadon Clair.


----------



## kopibaby

*ms piggy*,
cute tie!!
i like the one dog among many rabbits and then another dog among the rabbits! is he born in the year of either animals?


----------



## Mystiletto

*Uclaboi* what a great haul and it's too bad you didn't find anything at BV but you more than made up for it!   Please post more of your lovely purchase in the BV forum in the future as you have amazing taste.  

*Ms. Piggy* your CLs are stunning!   They look so comfy too.  Are they? Please post action pics.  The Hermes tie is beautiful too...I love the orange color scheme.


----------



## ms piggy

kopibaby said:


> i like the* one dog among many rabbits and then another dog among the rabbits!* is he born in the year of either animals?



I like your description!  

Well, neither one of us are born in those years. And they don't have any tigers, which is strange, seeing that they are orange in colour? 


*Mystiletto* - The Materna is pretty comfy as they are only 70mm and cut quite generously.  They also come in patent nude and patent tortoiseshell.


----------



## Bunkie

*miss piggy* - oh, a bunny tie!!  I LOVE your DH's new bunny tie.  I've been collecting bunny ties for my DH, and the one I got him from H the bunnies look much less regal than your bunnies (they are bunny faces amongst an array of carrots).  But your bunnies are galloping away so regally, ignoring what green plant/vegetable that seems to be in the midst.  In all seriousness, that is a lovely orange color - so representative of their signature orange which is what they're so well-known for.  A great pick!


----------



## Syma

Just saw this thread, Many Many Congrats *Ms* *Piggy*! Your Kelly is TDF!


----------



## C_24

*ms p*, after all I`ve seen you can`t convince me from the oppostie of you being a very elegant and stylish woman with divaesque grandezza. And a nice wife for getting your DH this nice tie (though personally, I don`t like any picture prints on my ties...) And guess what, I`m born in the year of the tiger, too!
And I even love the sound of the name Christian Louboutin, not to speak of the shoes! Sometimes I`m glad I`m not a woman and have to crave all those stunning heels!

*uclaboi*, I`m glad you found some nice goodies here in Europe! Like the Lv bag (it reminds me of what Ozwald Boateng did for Givenchy a cpl of seasons ago and that Gucci bag charm is so totally 70ies retro!!!)


----------



## ouija board

Love the H tie!  I never would have noticed the one dog amongst bunnies, kopibaby!


----------



## kopibaby

ms piggy said:


> With all the excitement over my first H bag, I almost forgot to post what I also got for DH at H. :shame: He loves animal print ties so I chose an *orange* one with *motifs of rabbits and dogs* as his first H item. I got a kick out of how the colours on the tie are described exactly as the bags (not sure why I would think it's otherwise ).
> 
> H Cravates Twill in Orange/Gris/Celadon Clair.


 


ouija board said:


> Love the H tie! I never would have noticed *the one dog amongst bunnies*, kopibaby!


 
*ms p* mentioned about the rabbits and dogs on the tie and being a huge dog lover myself, i was looking out for the dogs more than the rabbits. less dogs than rabbits but i luv it nevertheless coz its like trying to find the dogs among the rabbits. they are in the same "galloping" pose! so cute!


----------



## ouija board

During the tPF blackout, I was "forced" to cruise other websites, one of which was net-a-porter where I found the Pompeii platform heels from last season on sale at 50% off!!!  I'm so excited!  I've been waiting for these shoes to go on sale further and when they finally did, they still had my size!  Or at least I think it's my size, since BV runs a bit large.  Anyone with these shoes have any comments on their comfort, sizing, etc?  I would have come running here first before I bought but that was not meant to be.


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi, just wanted to share my latest baby, the karung french flap wallet in brass. i'm completely enamoured and it complements the ebano veneta perfectly! but i think it's time to impose a ban or i will break the bank.


----------



## uclaboi

*armcandyaddict*, congrats again!  another beautiful piece of BV. 

BTW, I did a lot of damage today.  I will be on a BAN:ban:.  You'll have to wait until next week to see what I got...


----------



## mlbags

armcandyaddict said:


> hi, just wanted to share my latest baby, the karung french flap wallet in brass. i'm completely enamoured and it complements the ebano veneta perfectly! but i think it's time to impose a ban or i will break the bank.
> 
> Oh my, that's a really wicked colour !  Really drool worthy.
> You are doing very well with your BV collection as a newcomer, *aca*.  Well done and heartiest congratulations on scoring this beauty.


----------



## uclaboi

*mlbags*, *ms piggy*, *c_24*, *bunkie*, *mystiletto*, and *armcandyaddict* - you are all so sweet


----------



## catabie

*OB-* same here! I was lurking on NAP and ended up ordering a bunch of clothes too.  i know the shoes you were talking about! I love them dearly but I am afraid they dont have my sizes anymore.

*ACA-*you are on a roll! the wallet is super fab.  and the ban never works here..i seem to break mine all the time ush:

*uclaboi-*do spill quickly on your latest purchases.  your collection are such eye candy to us and i am sure the new ones are even more drool worthy!


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks so much for the positive feedback, *uclaboi*, *mlbags* and *catabie*. with such great advice from those in the know at tpf, even a newbie like me is now able to make the right choices.

can't wait to see your latest acquisitions, uclaboi. you always manage to take my breath away with your reveals!


----------



## Syma

*ACA* this wallet deserves it's own thread, it is such a beauty. Also just because I cannot get enough of this bag , yet again _je presente_ my old petra sloane.


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *syma*, your old petra sloane is such a beauty! they even managed to give leather a satiny sheen with the tonal weave - such is the genius of BV! you've definitely got yourself a keeper.

also wanted to add that the old petra really sets off your skin tone. you look wonderful modelling it in the action thread. you go girl!


----------



## ms piggy

*aca*, that's a gorgeous karung french wallet you have there. The watersnake skin will make it easier to maintain the wallet.


----------



## Syma

armcandyaddict said:


> hi *syma*, your old petra sloane is such a beauty! they even managed to give leather a satiny sheen with the tonal weave - such is the genius of BV! you've definitely got yourself a keeper.
> 
> also wanted to add that the old petra really sets off your skin tone. you look wonderful modelling it in the action thread. you go girl!


*ACA* you are too kind!


----------



## Mystiletto

*OB *Congrats on the pompei! I think they run very true to size and are quite comfy for the height.  I purchased them in poudre but have not had a chance to wear them.  I guess I'll have to wait until next spring.  Please post pics of your beauty 

*ACA* what a gorgeous addition to your collection! 

*Syma* congrats again on your stunning sloane!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I can't see your photo for some reason? (but i'd love to)

I've been good the past few months..


----------



## kopibaby

kopibaby said:


> *mlbags*, thank you thank you
> 
> the bag can be carried in three ways: on the arms, on the shoulder and across as messenger.
> 
> ok - action pics coming up soooooon.......:shame:


 
i was waiting for a colleague and had nothing to do. so i went into the public toilet and took some action shots so please dont mind the background :shame:


----------



## catabie

kopibaby said:


> i was waiting for a colleague and had nothing to do. so i went into the public toilet and took some action shots so please dont mind the background :shame:


 

you look amazing.  i never thought how this bag can be worn all these different ways.  the bag is so feminine and stylish.  it takes a great figure to pull of this bag and you look so fab in it!


----------



## ms piggy

Great action pics *koipibaby*! I've always like the Bow bag (esp in grey), and seeing this is making me go  again. Oh dear.


----------



## kopibaby

thanks *catabie* and *ms p* for the kind words! :shame: its rather spacious for me to dump all my stuff in there and yet it is not bulky. i  it tons even though it is not a bv! i have received several compliments on the bag!  so i am one happy puppy until i lay my hands on a pyramid


----------



## uclaboi

*kopibaby *- Nice shots!  Love all the different ways of wearing your bag.  

*syma*, your OP Sloane is .  

*OB*, It's always hard to buy shoes online, but you got such a good deal.  I hope they fit you well.  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## mlbags

*kopibaby*, you wear the mui mui bow bag very well.  I like how you pair up the bag with that frilly victorian top, very nice match.  I've seen this bag on others before but you do carry it different from the others.  Also, this is the first time I've seen it in this colour.  NICE!


----------



## C_24

*kopibaby*, love the Bow, especially in this color!

*aca *and *Syma*, your new BV goodies deserve their own thread!!!

*uclaboi*, please spill it! I can`t wait much longer *lol*


----------



## ms piggy

Here's a pic of the CL Materna in action.  

Warehouse dress
Topshop necklace (an amazingly versatile piece)
Tod's Kate Media


----------



## rox_rocks

^very nice *ms p*, you are oh sooo stylish...as ever!!! 

now for some catch up...

*ouija board* - can't wait to see your new pompeii platform heels...I'm not familiar with this brand so that will be a 'first' for me

*armcandyaddict *- you are turning into a BV addict  just like the rest of us here...love your new karung wallet in brass

*uclaboi* - come on now...spill it! show us your goodies

*kopibaby* - me.like.your.miu-miu.....so versatile and looks very good on you too


----------



## kopibaby

*uclaboi, mlbags, C_24, rox_rocks*:

thank you all for the kind words. i am going beetroot red already! :shame: you guys are ever so wonderful and supportive!


----------



## kopibaby

wow *ms piggy*!

very very pretty! i can even see your french pedicure on your toes!


----------



## catabie

*ms p- *what a pretty dress! do you mind posting a closeup of your necklace? it's so cute! i wish the weather here permits open toes shoes-they look gorgeous on you.


----------



## bprimuslevy

*ms p  *you are quite the elegant lady!  I love those wedges.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you! 

*kopibaby* : good eye there. 

*catabie* : will take a close-up pic in the day for you. 

*bprimuslevy* :


----------



## C_24

Still denying the Audrey Hepburn/ Grace Kelly-assumption after that pic, *ms p*?


----------



## Mystiletto

*kopibaby *love your miu miu on you and the grey is gorgeous 

*Ms Piggy* another beautiful outfit! You are always so pulled together.  

*rox_rocks* the pompei sandals are from our beloved BV


----------



## ouija board

Sorry, *rox_rocks*!  I forgot to specify that the heels were BV!  They were from the SS 2007 and I think I am getting them in either Poudre or old Petra (not sure what "mauve" means on net-a-porter in relation to BV colors).  

*ms piggy*, lovely outfit as always and I am totally getting those shoes!!! They look incredible but at the same time not the sky high 5 inch heels that Louboutin is known for!

*Kopibaby*, I love the versatility of your miu miu!  I have always loved miu miu bags and had to resist a few these past few seasons in order to get my BV bags.


----------



## rox_rocks

Mystiletto said:


> *rox_rocks* the pompei sandals are from our beloved BV


 


ouija board said:


> Sorry, *rox_rocks*! I forgot to specify that the heels were BV! They were from the SS 2007 and I think I am getting them in either Poudre or old Petra (not sure what "mauve" means on net-a-porter in relation to BV colors).


 
ooopppsss...my bad :shame:

shows you how long (recent) my BV addiction is, really...thanks *Mystilleto* & *ouija board*

you must definitely post the pics then...and action shots too...


----------



## ms piggy

ouija board said:


> During the tPF blackout, I was "forced" to cruise other websites, one of which was net-a-porter where I found the Pompeii platform heels from last season on sale at 50% off!!!  I'm so excited!  I've been waiting for these shoes to go on sale further and when they finally did, they still had my size!  Or at least I think it's my size, since BV runs a bit large.  Anyone with these shoes have any comments on their comfort, sizing, etc?  I would have come running here first before I bought but that was not meant to be.



*ouija b*, are those sandals here yet? 

You should def get the Loubie wedges too!


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> Still denying the Audrey Hepburn/ Grace Kelly-assumption after that pic, *ms p*?



You just don't give up do you, sweet Claus.


----------



## uclaboi

*ms piggy*, you always look so good!


----------



## ouija board

I just received my BV platform heels today!!!!! They are exactly my size and are surprisingly comfortable given their height. They look like Old Petra to me, but there is no color identification.
Oops, sorry, the box says Poudre.


----------



## Mystiletto

*OB* they are gorgeous!


----------



## kopibaby

*OB*,
Beautiful shoes! And at a great deal too!! Wow!!! Congrats!!

Action pics please!


----------



## catabie

*ob-* i love those sandals.  they are the perfect color! congratulations&#65281;


----------



## annie9999

*ob*-love the shoes.  love the color.  enjoy.


----------



## uclaboi

*OB* - love ur pompei heels!


----------



## rox_rocks

ouija board said:


> I just received my BV platform heels today!!!!! They are exactly my size and are surprisingly comfortable given their height. They look like Old Petra to me, but there is no color identification.
> Oops, sorry, the box says Poudre.


 

so, this is it!!! very nice!


----------



## ms piggy

Poudre, my fav colour! *Ouija b*, we need action pics, they are gorgeous.


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi everyone, sorry for being late but i do still want to thank all of your for your kind comments. love my brass wallet!

and *kopibaby* and *ms piggy*, wow! you are both such style queens i am completely bowled over.


----------



## ms piggy

*catabie*, here's a couple of close up pics of the necklace. I like the bronzy, antique-y feel.


----------



## abi319

My very first BV, a pre-loved Medium Veneta in Ebano. I'm in


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> *catabie*, here's a couple of close up pics of the necklace. I like the bronzy, antique-y feel.


 

ohh...i love these! *ms piggy*. in the states it's hard to find jewelry like these or maybe i am just not shopping in the right place

i was in HK last year and bought something similar to these but mine broke but i love it so much i still kept it.


----------



## catabie

abi319 said:


> My very first BV, a pre-loved Medium Veneta in Ebano. I'm in


 
congratulations *abi319* and welcome to the subforum.  

you have scored yourself a classic piece in the most well known color of BV!  wish many more BV to come in the future!


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> ohh...i love these! *ms piggy*. in the states it's hard to find jewelry like these or maybe i am just not shopping in the right place
> 
> i was in HK last year and bought something similar to these but mine broke but i love it so much i still kept it.



*catabie*, they do look so similar in style! Great taste, huh.  I'm sorry yours broke. I still have one side of a pair of earrings that I lost the other as I love it so much I couldn't bear to throw it away. Sentimental.  

Btw, these are from Topshop, a high street brand from UK. Generally I find the European high street stores like Topshop, Warehouse and H&M carry lots of fab and affordable accessories like earrings, necklaces, bangles. You should check them out.


----------



## ms piggy

abi319 said:


> My very first BV, a pre-loved Medium Veneta in Ebano. I'm in



Welcome *abi319*! You've got yourself a classic BV bag. Please start a new thread and show them off, don't just hide in this thread as many would miss out.


----------



## rox_rocks

congrats *abi319*! 

this is a fantastic choice for a 1st BV, very classic.

welcome to the addictive world of BV and cheers to more wonderful BVs to come!


----------



## abi319

ms piggy said:


> Welcome *abi319*! You've got yourself a classic BV bag. Please start a new thread and show them off, don't just hide in this thread as many would miss out.


Thanks miss piggy!! I was thinking of starting a new thread but got a bit shy:shame: so i just thought i'd hide a bit in this thread....however, with the encouragement i have gotten from you i guess i WILL start a new thread..after all, my veneta is such a beauty!!!




rox_rocks said:


> congrats *abi319*!
> 
> this is a fantastic choice for a 1st BV, very classic.
> 
> welcome to the addictive world of BV and cheers to more wonderful BVs to come![/quote
> 
> 
> Thanks rox_rocks! This veneta is such a joy, its soooo lightweight and the craftmanship is just amazing!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

*abi319 *I love your veneta.  It is so nice and broken in.

Can anyone tell me how long it takes for a veneta to get broken-in.


----------



## catabie

time to share my latest purchases after the birth of my baby. i am so thrilled that i can finally wear heels again


----------



## ouija board

Whoa, catabie!!!! That is what I call a successful post partum return to high heels!  I love every one of them, especially the red Miu Miu heels I have been coveting.


----------



## mundodabolsa

those ysl shoes are some of my favorite shoes ever, soooo gorgeous!


----------



## catabie

*OB-*the Mui Mui are wedges and super comfortable.  I am a big wedge fan.

*mundodabolsa-* these shoes were on my top list to get and i was thrilled they went on sale, not much but getting a good deal made me happy.  this whole season I have been wanting exotic shoes so these crocs were perfect!  I also ordered a pair of YSL tribute maryjanes, i can't wait to get them!


----------



## rox_rocks

yummy mummy catabie!!!

you are gonna be one hot momma strutting around town in those heels...ooolala!


----------



## mundodabolsa

catabie said:


> *mundodabolsa-* these shoes were on my top list to get and i was thrilled they went on sale, not much but getting a good deal made me happy.  this whole season I have been wanting exotic shoes so these crocs were perfect!  I also ordered a pair of YSL tribute maryjanes, i can't wait to get them!



are you trying to make me die of jealousy?? tribute maryjanes too?? 

I told myself when the shoes you got came out that I'd hold off and get them when they want on sale, but I'm not going to, still building the cabat fund, must stay focused!!


----------



## rox_rocks

mundodabolsa said:


> are you trying to make me die of jealousy?? tribute maryjanes too??
> 
> I told myself when the shoes you got came out that I'd hold off and get them when they want on sale, but I'm not going to, *still building the cabat fund, must stay focused*!!


 
hi mundo! ***waves***

did I just miss out on something here? you "lusting" after a cabat? 

do share what you have in mind? what size? colour?


----------



## uclaboi

WOW, *Catabie*.  Love all the new heels, especially the CL's python and YSL's.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Mystiletto

*Catabie* wow your new shoes are   I wish I could train myself to last longer in heels.  They are just so beautiful


----------



## ms piggy

Now that's what I call shopping - 8 pairs of shoes in less than a month, that's my gal! 

I love all the Loubies!!! Esp the nude decollete and the simple python pump, which are the ones I've eyeing for the longest time and I'm short of begging my SA to have them bring in. You lucky gal! 

The YSL heels is classic and chic, and you'd love the Tribute Mary Janes (though I found them too chunky on me). The Givenchy pair is stunning, could you please post a close up/side view of it? TIA.


----------



## ms piggy

bprimuslevy said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it takes for a veneta to get broken-in.



*bprimuslevy*, if you use the bag daily, it would be so in less than a month (in fact within a couple of weeks). The key is use, use, use (just like how you'd do it for the patina in H Box).


----------



## C_24

Whoa, *Catabie*, high heel heaven? Looove the Louboutins (love the sound of his name, too) and the YSL pair!


----------



## mundodabolsa

rox_rocks said:


> hi mundo! ***waves***
> 
> did I just miss out on something here? you "lusting" after a cabat?
> 
> do share what you have in mind? what size? colour?



I feel like I talk about this in every other post on here.... BUT,  since you asked... 

I'm going to get a nero cabat, medium.  I keep telling myself I'm waiting to save up more money, but really I'm just waiting for the courage to spend the money.


----------



## catabie

*rox_rocks and uclaboi, claus*-thanks  i am very addicted to shoes.

*mystiletto- *i am a huge fan of heels tha i would even wear them till the end of my pregnancy.  even my OBGYN thought i was crazy.

*ms piggy-* i will take the pics of the Givenchy soon.  I havent gotten those MJ from YSL yet. Hopefully I will like them.  I own only one pair of YSL from long time ago and I honestly dont know how size runs for them anymore.
The CL python simple pumps are very comfortable but those decollete aren't made for walking for long at all 

*thanks for letting me share my shoes! *


----------



## catabie

*mundodabolsa-*i am so excited for you!!! if ottone wasn't the seasonal color like SA has claimed I would of gotten the cabat in nero too.  congratulations! i know how much you like the bag.


----------



## rox_rocks

mundodabolsa said:


> I feel like I talk about this in every other post on here.... BUT, since you asked...
> 
> I'm going to get a nero cabat, medium. I keep telling myself I'm waiting to save up more money, but really I'm just waiting for the courage to spend the money.


 
great choice! 
come on girl...you deserve this...something to put under the Chrissie tree perhaps???


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> *ms piggy-* i will take the pics of the Givenchy soon. I havent gotten those MJ from YSL yet. Hopefully I will like them. I own only one pair of YSL from long time ago and I honestly dont know how size runs for them anymore.
> The CL python simple pumps are very comfortable but those decollete aren't made for walking for long at all


 
YSL shoes are cut rather generously. I do not have narrow feet and I take 37.5 in them, as compared to CL whereby I&#8217;m a 38. For my platform Vichy Tribute (in tartan print) which are very similar to the MJ Tribute, I even had to size down to 37. But for those patent MJ Tribute, I think half a size down would suffice as they are patent (hence stiffer). YSL shoes are great &#8211; totally comfy and major feet slimming effect. In fact, I&#8217;m wearing those Vichy today. 

The Simple pumps are the most comfy of CLs. I used to think they are not as sexy as the Very Prives or Decollettes (agree not walkable for long) but they are actually no less sensual looking.


----------



## BookerMoose

Mystiletto said:


> I wish I could train myself to last longer in heels.



That comment sounds kind of funny coming from *Mystilleto*!  I do agree, though - especially since I broke my ankle a couple of years ago I just can't do heels for any extended period or distance, and I wish I could last longer.


----------



## kopibaby

I had to make a last minute trip to shopping heaven in Asia - Hong Kong.
I went to the BV last nite. It was heaven for me but bad news for my wallet....


----------



## Mystiletto

BookerMoose said:


> That comment sounds kind of funny coming from *Mystilleto*! I do agree, though - especially since I broke my ankle a couple of years ago I just can't do heels for any extended period or distance, and I wish I could last longer.



  Shoes were my first love.    I recently sold a bunch of my heels because I barely wear them.  I still have quite a few pairs left   Heels are just so sexy even if they kill my feet.    I do gravitate towards flats now and thank goodness BV makes beautiful flats.  Shoes and bags make any outfit


----------



## Mystiletto

kopibaby said:


> I had to make a last minute trip to shopping heaven in Asia - Hong Kong.
> I went to the BV last nite. It was heaven for me but bad news for my wallet....



Let's see that haul!


----------



## catabie

kopibaby said:


> I had to make a last minute trip to shopping heaven in Asia - Hong Kong.
> I went to the BV last nite. It was heaven for me but bad news for my wallet....


 

please tell me you love HK! i cant wait to go back! AND SHARE WITH US WHAT YOU GOT!!!!


----------



## kopibaby

yeeessss!! i looooove hk!!
but i cannot live here long term though coz i will go bankrupt from all the shopping!!!

haul pics coming up soon.....


----------



## catabie

Mystiletto said:


> Shoes were my first love.  I recently sold a bunch of my heels because I barely wear them. I still have quite a few pairs left  Heels are just so sexy even if they kill my feet.  I do gravitate towards flats now and thank goodness BV makes beautiful flats. Shoes and bags make any outfit


 

ditto. i am a firm believer that shoes and bags make any outfit...but lately i have  been more particular about clothing too.  sigh..i need a bigger closet.


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> YSL shoes are cut rather generously. I do not have narrow feet and I take 37.5 in them, as compared to CL whereby Im a 38. For my platform Vichy Tribute (in tartan print) which are very similar to the MJ Tribute, I even had to size down to 37. But for those patent MJ Tribute, I think half a size down would suffice as they are patent (hence stiffer). YSL shoes are great  totally comfy and major feet slimming effect. In fact, Im wearing those Vichy today.
> 
> The Simple pumps are the most comfy of CLs. I used to think they are not as sexy as the Very Prives or Decollettes (agree not walkable for long) but they are actually no less sensual looking.


 
i have such odd feet.  with CL i run from 38.5 all the way to 39.5 for very prive and wedges but somehow the the croc on YSL is too big for me and they are 38 but i have no intention of returning them since they were the last pair with that size and i got a good deal on them i cant wait till the MJ comes in.


----------



## catabie

*ms piggy *sorry it took so long to take the pictures. Here are the better views of the Givenchy.


----------



## ms piggy

*catabie*, those red shoes are gorgeous! Thanks for posting the pics. Love the funky heel and the croc skin.  Do you mind sharing how much they were? I hardly see Givenchy shoes around (at least On Pedder Singapore doesn't seem to carry them).


----------



## kopibaby

ms piggy said:


> *catabie*, those red shoes are gorgeous! Thanks for posting the pics. Love the funky heel and the croc skin.  Do you mind sharing how much they were? I hardly see Givenchy shoes around (at least On Pedder Singapore doesn't seem to carry them).


 
i can help you check them out in the on pedder here. 
but gotta lemme know soooon....
i wont have internet access after 12pm Friday...


----------



## catabie

these shoes were US 563 but went on sale soon afterwards.  i was thinking about returning them and reordering again so that i can get the discount.

here is the link:
http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/23614228/c/16536.html


----------



## kopibaby

From Hong Kong.....


----------



## rox_rocks

^yay! finally...come on...what else did you get? 
you really must set up a new thread for your hong kong loot...go ahead...


----------



## C_24

Oh, nice wallet, *kopibaby*. My computer screen might not show the colors right, but is it Moutarde?


----------



## uclaboi

Congrats, kopibaby!  Is that a Camel or Noce wallet?


----------



## dervilfal

*kopibaby* congratulations!  What a beautiful wallet!!!

*adds to her christmas list*


----------



## annie9999

*kopibaby*-great wallet.  enjoy.


----------



## babyshingo

I brought a Key wallet from LV.

Got some clothes from H&M yesterday.


----------



## littlefab

kopibaby...what a beautiful wallet! 
I just bought a Bbag two weeks ago...and now :banned:


----------



## armcandyaddict

hey *kopibaby*, that's a really neat wallet! can't wait to get to hong kong now.


----------



## kopibaby

*annie9999; dervilfal; uclaboi; C_24; rox_rocks; aca -*

thank you all for your nice comments! :shame:

the colour is camel....

and yes more goodies coming up!... i feel shy to start a separate thread :shame:


----------



## ms piggy

^*kopibaby*, don't be shy. Believe me, once you start, you just can't stop posting.  We'd love to drool over your HK loot. I think the OP meant this thread for non-BV items. All new BV items deserve their own thread. Can't wait to see more stuff from you.  

:back2topic:

Camel is such a neutral colour. Wonderful choice for this continental size!


----------



## rox_rocks

Christmas (and birthday) pressie shopping in Hong Kong last weekend...:shame:

* Hermes Kelly 32cm sellier, gold, epsom, palladium hardware (with horse shoe charm) 
* Hermes Lindy 30cm, cafe, evergrain, gold hardware 

Both will stay under the Christmas tree...as long as I can help it!


----------



## Mystiletto

*kopibaby *don't be shy we are all very friendly   I love the wallet.  Please show us the rest of your goodies! 

Congrats *rox_rocks* you have amazing taste! Enjoy your lovely presents.    They are too beautiful to remain under the tree.


----------



## ms piggy

*rox_rocks*, saw these in the H board where you quietly posted under the Member's Items. So glad you are sharing them here too! What classic items in classic colours you have there. Together with yoru BVs, they will take you from day to night, casual to events. The Cafe Evergrain Lindy is absolutely gorgeous (I love the smooth leather and gold hw) and the Gold Kelly with white stitching is stunning! Many congrats!


----------



## annie9999

*rox_rocks*-congrats on the great h.bags.  is the lindy swift or clemence?


----------



## Mid-

oh no, oh no, oh no, shouldn't have opened this page. I...love...your...Lindy~~, *rox_rocks*!! It's so pretty!!!

but um, how do you use this purse?:shame:


----------



## ms piggy

annie9999 said:


> *rox_rocks*-congrats on the great h.bags. is the lindy swift or clemence?


 
*annie9999*, it's Evergrain. Seems like H just started pushing out this leather for Lindy. It's smoother leather than Clemence, similar to Swift but hardier, not as easily scratched as Swift.




Mid- said:


> oh no, oh no, oh no, shouldn't have opened this page. I...love...your...Lindy~~, *rox_rocks*!! It's so pretty!!!
> 
> but um, how do you use this purse?:shame:


 
*Mid*, time for a trip to the H board? 
Seriously, I think the Lindy has to be seen in person to appreciate. It's rather hard to imagine how the bag functions and looks on a person just by looking at the pics.


----------



## catabie

*kopibaby*--where are the rest of your goodies from HK? I am dying to see everything.  love the wallet. it sure holds alot doesn't it?  camel is an awesome color for wallet and enjoy it!

*rox_rocks* oh boi someone is definitely having a memorable christmas! congrats on the new H items in HK.  I never see these bags on display in the window!  Gold is the color that most people lust for on their first Hermes bag and you scored it well with a kelly!  and love the Lindy; I am a die hard Lindy fan myself and saw another one today at my local H.  The bag has the power to make me go everytime!  many congrats!


----------



## annie9999

*ms piggy*- do you know what colors h is doing the evergrain lindy in?
thanks.


----------



## ouija board

*rox_rocks!!!!!!*  What a great way to celebrate your birthday and Christmas (earlyl)!  I love your lindy and I love the cafe color!  Your cafe lindy looks a bit darker/deeper brown than the pics I've seen of cafe in clemence.  I wonder if it is just the difference in leather or lighting.  Either way it's beautiful, as is your gold kelly.  I'm drooling right now!


----------



## ms piggy

annie9999 said:


> *ms piggy*- do you know what colors h is doing the evergrain lindy in?
> thanks.


 
I'm still trying to find out too. I think Evergrain could the be leather I want in Lindy though I like how colours turn out in Swift. At the moment I only know of Cafe. There's a thread on Lindy now in the H board, watch that thread as I have posted the same question there.


----------



## uclaboi

*rox* - WOW!  Nice H bags!!!  Happy b-day!


----------



## kopibaby

*catabie, mystiletto,*

thanks for your kind words...i have been swarmed at work - thats why have gone missing for a while...

will def post my loot from hk sooooooon.


----------



## rox_rocks

*thank you, thank you, thank you all...*for sharing my joy over my christmas (and birthday) presents 

*Mystiletto* - let me assure you, it's taking a lot of willpower on my end to keep these boxes under the tree. 
I must admit though...I have peeked a few times already 

*ms piggy* - thank you for answering some of the questions for me...you are such an expert and a lovely resource, I keep learning from you...

*annie9999* - the leather is evergrain and the lovely SA advised me that it just came out this season, I am not sure what other colours evergrain will come in though  sorry...

*Mid-* the design and look of the Lindy is quite unique, and that's probably why it appeals to me...
you can carry it just like any the handbag - over the shoulder, on your arm, etc...
there are some pics in the H sub-forum if you wish to check it out...go on...

*catabie* - you are so right, it is very hard to find these bags in the windows. I have bought a few H items in the past and have a couple of SAs (in HK and Macau) looking after me. I have been looking for a Lindy in this size/colour/hardware combination and was told that there is a waiting list for this size in HK....I was very lucky to find this in the HK airport (it was actually DH who first spotted it)...maybe someone thinks I have been good this year 

*ouija board* - yup, the Lindy is quite dark...reminds me of hersheys kisses, yummy!

*uclaboi* - many thanks for the birthday wishes...
let's just say I am reaching a milestone this december....sssshhhh 

*kopibaby* - you really have to start a thread and post your new BVs from HK...we're all waiting


----------



## babyskyblue

Nice H-finds, rox_rocks!!


----------



## annie9999

thank you to all those i tortured with endless questions regarding the lindy.  after careful thought i got her today.  i had intended to get black clemence with phw just like my victoria ft but they only had cafe with ghw.  the more i looked at her the more in love i fell.  not wanting to make a hasty decision and regret it later; i left the store and did some more shopping and got coffee.  i went back, still loved her and took her home.  for those of you who live in the new york/new jersey area the new hermes at riverside square mall is really nice.  the sa's are also sweet.  
anyway here she is 34 cm lindy in cafe clemence with ghw-


----------



## catabie

congratulations *annie9999 *  the color cafe looks so yummy and after seeing it IRL on a kelly i think you have made a great choice for taking her home it looks so butterly soft.  lindy is absolutely an awesome bag and i can't tell you how much i love mine. 

did i see some karos in there too ?


----------



## annie9999

*catabie*- thank you so much for your good wishes.  the kelly must look great in cafe.  also you are very observant and correct.  they are 2 karos.  both gm- one brighton blue and the other orange.


----------



## kopibaby

*annie*!
such a beauty! congrats on the great buy!
how about some action pics?


----------



## rox_rocks

congrats *annie*!

we're bag sisters again....(((hugs)))

enjoy!


----------



## ms piggy

*annie9999*, you did it! Good choice on café in gold hw, I think it suits the Lindy better than black which would be a little stiff. Many congrats on the bag and the colourful Karos too.


----------



## annie9999

*kopibaby, rox_rocks, ms piggy*- thank you so much for the good wishes.  
*ms piggy*- i too really love the color.  thanks
*rox_rocks*- that's so funny that we're bag sisters twice.  let me know what you are getting next so i can start saving.  although i think this will be enough for me for quite a while.


----------



## catabie

annie9999 said:


> *catabie*- thank you so much for your good wishes. the kelly must look great in cafe. also you are very observant and correct. they are 2 karos. both gm- one brighton blue and the other orange.


 
oh i love your karos.  aren't they the most practical little pouch you can get? it's perfect to hold any little thing you might have in your wallet.  congrats on your new H pieces.  you did well on everything!


----------



## ouija board

*annie9999!!!!*  That is a beautiful lindy!!!!!  Something about the cafe color just makes me happy, possibly it's close proximity to milk chocolate color!  Can't wait to see action pics!


----------



## Mystiletto

What a stunning purchase *annie*! I love the cafe color and the bag looks so versatile and elegant.  Congrats and enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Mid-

OK, I shall not come back to this thread any more, this is tooooo dangerous!! I thought I'd never go to the orange side, as their icon bags are simply not my cup of tea. 

 

Now what do I see here? First the lovely lovely Lindy, then the adorable little Karos. No no, it's not good that I even know the names already and have started peeking into the H sub forum!! I seriously need help.


----------



## ms piggy

Mid- said:


> OK, I shall not come back to this thread any more, this is tooooo dangerous!! I thought I'd never go to the orange side, as their icon bags are simply not my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Now what do I see here? First the lovely lovely Lindy, then the adorable little Karos. No no, it's not good that I even know the names already and have started peeking into the H sub forum!! I seriously need help.



Oh *Mid-*, you gotta come over to the *orange* side too.  And yes, aside from the 'iconic' B and K bags, there are tons of other tantilising bags to beckon you.


----------



## bprimuslevy

Mid- said:


> OK, I shall not come back to this thread any more, this is tooooo dangerous!! I thought I'd never go to the orange side, as their icon bags are simply not my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Now what do I see here? First the lovely lovely Lindy, then the adorable little Karos. No no, it's not good that I even know the names already and have started peeking into the H sub forum!! I seriously need help.


 
*Mid- *come join us on the orange side.  My philosophy is BV as well as H not instead of H.  There's room for everyone as long as DH doesn't see the boxes.  There are lots of nice funky bags in some fantastic colors at H, my favorites are the picotin, lindy, evelyne and bolide mou.


----------



## annie9999

*Mid*- i so agree with ms *piggy* and *bprimuslevy*.  it doesn't have to be one or the other.  and h has many under the radar bags in fabulous leathers and colors.  i also love victoria ft.  check out the orange side.
thanks for the good wishes *catabie*, *ouija board*, *Mystiletto* and *Mid-*.


----------



## uclaboi

*annie9999* - Congrats on the H!  I love H, but thank God that they don't have many men's bags.  Hehehe...


----------



## annie9999

*uclaboi*- thanks so much for the good wishes.   i think you could be quite happy on the orange side.  there are many men posting.  seems many bags in larger sizes work really well for men.  take a look and thanks again.


----------



## ms piggy

uclaboi said:


> *annie9999* - Congrats on the H!  I love H, but thank God that they don't have many men's bags.  Hehehe...



I can totally see you in a 40 HAC or maybe a Cameron bag?   *Orange* time!


----------



## ms piggy

double post


----------



## ms piggy

^ And *uclaboi*, H does some mean bird and reptile pieces. :devil:


----------



## ouija board

Ms piggy is right, uclaboi, and now that you've been "bitten by the bird" you have to explore ALL the ostrich options!


----------



## uclaboi

*annie9999*, *ms piggy*, and *OB* - you ladies are such enablers.  I must resist.   My addiction to BV is bad enough.  I can't cross to the Orange side, yet.  But when I do, I will definetely ask for your expert advise.


----------



## C_24

Both of you ladies have scored breathtaking new bags, *annie *and *rox*! I so love the Lindy and who doesn`t like the Kelly?

Well, I do lust after a Birkin 45 but I think I still have some years to go, don`t I? 

In the meantime I finally got my AH be a bag that I ordered months ago and that I`m now almost too shy to present after all your gorgeous H!

But here it is: Different pics on each side. Problem is, though that it has a more feminine feel to it now that it`s here so maybe my mom will end up with the bag under the christmas tree! What do you think? Keeper or present?

BTW: Still hoping for some YSL and another BV but that`s gotta wait till after Christmas!


----------



## catabie

i am so glad that AH has finally arrived for you* Claus--*  you were such an adorable child growing into a handsome man now.  those two pictures you picked out were perfect for the bag.  
whether you keep it or give it to your mom, it sure is a nice Christmas present.

and Birkin 45?! you can totally rock one i can tell!


----------



## ms piggy

Claus, you're such a cutie and absolutely adorable in the pics! (Ok, I'm also bias towards little boys). I like the one of you napping with the bunny. I have no doubt you could pull off this bag but I say gift this to your mom for Christmas. She'd love it. I know I'd love it if my son made one for me. I prob cry!


----------



## ms piggy

Btw Claus, is that the Rio or Shopper size?


----------



## C_24

^Aww, thanks ladies, you`re making me blush!

It´s actually the Weekend size. I posted it together with the large washbag to show its size.


----------



## Nymph

Awww! You were such a lil cutie, C! Honestly, give the bag to ya Mom. She'll ADORE it. I think all parents would! 

What YSL and BVs are on your wishlist?


----------



## annie9999

*claus*- great bag.  either for you or your mom it is fabulous.  i must tell you as the mom of a 22 year old, that if my son made that bag and gave it to me it would mean the world.  
also a birkin 45 sounds great
thanks for your good wishes.  i'm loving the lindy.


----------



## Mystiletto

C the pics of you as a little boy are too precious! I love them both but the one with the sunglasses is just too cute.    This would be the perfect present for your Mom.  Perhaps you can make another one for yourself?


----------



## Mid-

*C_24*, simply adorable, such a little cutie with a style!!  I'm a mom too and it would melt me completely if my son gave me something like this.


----------



## jane

I haven't been in this thread for a while! I ordered this Jimmy Choo black suede "Alex" from NAP (on sale) and it's due to arrive Monday. Can't wait.







it's now sold out on their site!

Yesterday I visited a Coach store in downtown Seattle with my 25% off coupon. They still send me those even though I sold all my Coach bags some time ago. I still like their accessories though, so I got a bangle and a ponytail scarf











After that I went to LV and tried on the gray pm inclusion bracelet, and loved it, but had to set it down. I already have two of those bracelets, and I love them, but I just can't justify it this month. Alas. 

So THEN I went to Nordstrom and got this nice black t-shirt. The end!


----------



## Mystiletto

*jane* what a fantastic shopping trip! I love the JC bag - so elegant.


----------



## C_24

Nice haul, *jane*!

Well, if so many mommies and mommies-to-be say they`d be more than happy about a custom-made bag, I`d better go and give mine to my mom!

*Nymph*, anything YSL in grey flannel and my dark blue tote (which I just brought to the shop for repairs) in Noce would make my heart skip a beat!


----------



## catabie

*jane *i cant believe this bag went on sale! my friend is deperately looking for one but now it's all sold out? oh well.. i tried it on before and i like it in suede alot.  those inclusion bracelets are addictive, aren't they? I wish i can afford them in every single colors-they are so pretty 

*Claus- *good choice! it will melt any mommy's heart if a son gives that to his mom and you can reorder one for yourself later


----------



## jane

*catabie* they still have it in brown, but not in black. I personally think black is by far the best color in suede, and the most low-maintenance!

Thanks everyone! Wish I could do more shopping trips, but right now the husband is the one with the paycheck lol


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> It´s actually the Weekend size. I posted it together with the large washbag to show its size.



My bad! I was too distracted by your childhood pics on the bag I hardly noticed the washbag.


----------



## ms piggy

Great picks *Jane*. Do post some action shots of the JC when you get it.


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> *Nymph*, anything YSL in grey flannel and *my dark blue tote (which I just brought to the shop for repairs)* in Noce would make my heart skip a beat!



 I hope it's nothing serious Claus.


----------



## C_24

^Oh no, it`s just that something on the upper inside broke, but it will be taken care of and I`ll get it back in about 6 weeks (that`s what they tell me and that`s what I want to believe right now...)


----------



## jane

My JC bag arrived today! Two days early! I didn't know DHL delivered on Saturday.

Anyway I love it. It's not a style that's for everyone, but I think it fits me. I like the chunky gold hardware, and the black suede, and especially the black snake trim! It has lots of room inside. Sure, the hardware adds extra weight, but I don't carry much, and I think the design overcomes this.

I think I will carry this out next week when I go to the city (Seattle) with my husband and mother-in-law. That will be the big test.

(If it's raining I'll be carrying my Saleya!)


----------



## mistikat

*C_24,* that bag is really a fantastic gift for your mom. I am sure she would LOVE it!

As for me, I succumbed to the pre-Xmas sales and got a pair of Sigerson Morrison flats in purple suede with little studs, and a pair of Tory Burch silver flats with tassels..... if I close my eyes, I can pretend it might be summer soon!


----------



## ouija board

Claus, I agree with everyone...that bag would make your mom so happy!  Especially with the cute pictures of you.


----------



## rox_rocks

how sweet of you *claus*...yup, your mom will love it! 

if I was your mom I'd certainly appreciate it and treasure it too...


----------



## Mid-

*jane*, congrats on your lovley haul!! I noticed that all the carriers have been delivering everything rather quickly lately, trying to avoid the last minute holiday rush maybe? 

The JC purse has an interestingly cute look, may I ask how large it is?


----------



## jane

It is roughly 14" x 14", but it's wider at the bottom than the top, so give or take an inch. I'd compare it to my pyramid, I think.

I like that the straps are adjustable. My hope is that after carrying for a few hours it doesn't feel too heavy. I should be doing more weightlifting anyway, though!


----------



## mundodabolsa

jane I love that jimmy choo, I've been trying to resist it, I hope you enjoy using it!


----------



## uclaboi

*C* - the pic of you asleep with the bunny is just too cute.  You mom will love the bag!


----------



## annie9999

*jane*- great new stuff.  enjoy


----------



## Sum

congrats on everyone's lovely buys. 

c_24, the bag is too cute! i like the bag's camel coloring too.


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi, just wanted to share my latest buy - it's a really cool shoe wheel!  i am loving it because it stores 20 pairs of shoes in such a fun way, and can be wheeled anywhere around the house! whoever invented it is pure genius.  check it out...


----------



## annie9999

*armcandyaddict*- that is terrific.  where did you get it?  that is something i could use.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *annie9999*, i got it as a present from my boyfriend. his friends are the distributors for it in singapore. let me ask if they sell online and which retailers carry it.


----------



## Mid-

*jane*, thanks for the measurement. wow, it's much bigger than I thought. would love to see the pic of your rocking it!!

*armcandyaddict*, I alomost got that for my shoe-loving colleague last year!! Here is the web site.


----------



## ouija board

OMG!!!  That shoe wheel is so freaking cool!  Of course it would totally negate the shoe shelves I had installed in my closet, and I'm sure my cat and dog would figure a way to take it apart and eat the shoes, but still, I love it!


----------



## annie9999

*armcandyaddict* and *Mid-*- thanks so much for the web site.  i am going to order one.  it looks great.


----------



## Mystiletto

What a neat way to store shoes *ACA*!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi ouija board, if your cat and dog can take it apart, they are really amazing!

for tpfers in singapore, the website to go to is http://www.whoa-ho.com/shoewheel.html - free delivery in singapore this christmas!


----------



## ouija board

*aca*-you would not believe the things my cat has broken on her own, and my dog is learning quickly from her how to be destructive!  At the very least they would find it an interesting toy.  But the design is truly genius, and I may have to get it for my mom or sister.   Thanks for the link!


----------



## ms piggy

*aca*, cute shoe wheel! I saw this in a local mag in the hair salon the other day and was thinking of getting one. Will check it out. 

*ouija b*, i never get tired of hearing about your pets and their ways.


----------



## kopibaby

*aca *- is that your dog in your avatar?


----------



## ms piggy

I have not been posting much as work, which has been CRAZY for the last few months, escalated to levels BEYOND that for the past weeks. Finally my desperately needed break is here and I look forward to spending more quality and quantity time in my all time favourite activity (besides shopping and eating) - shallowly obsessing on purses, shoes, clothes, accessories etc.

Ok, enough of talk, time to share my latest buys squeezed in (somehow - hey I need my sanity) over the past months. Sadly no BVs as nothing caught my eye lately.


----------



## armcandyaddict

*kopibaby* - yup, that's my black lab, socks, playing with his little basketball when he was still a pup. 

*ms piggy*, - i am so psyched up with your boxes! can't wait to see everything.


----------



## kopibaby

*ms piggy,*
unveil the boxes!!


----------



## ms piggy

Ferragamo Spanish sandals in beige - so comfy and great for walking (read marathon shopping i.e. sales )

Pedro Garcia black mary jane pumps - these were 40% off from the recent NAP sale with free shipping! Such sexy vibes. 

Pierre Hardy black and white patent pumps - my latest fav buy from the recent On Pedder pre-sale. Love how it's both lady-like and edgy at the same time with the white square on top of the tox box area. I was in a black turtleneck knit dress when i tried these on and they instantly lifted the entire outfit. My SA said these are like the Class 95 (local radio station) TV advert - whereby a chic/classy lady stuck out her tougue to reveal a pierce ring on it!  
(I thought one could almost serve hors d'oeuvre on them )


----------



## Sum

go on ms. piggy..i will have a meeting soon but i'm still hoping it gets cancelled..


----------



## ms piggy

Since it's the season of giving, I shall not torture. 

I also picked up a clutch at the On Pedder pre-sale - red R&Y Augousti ostrich leg with stingray buckle, which I'd been eyeing since the start of the season. So glad I managed to napped the last new piece! :greengrin:

Moving on to the orange boxes. The bigger box is the 70X70 vintage silk scarf in Kelly en Caleche print and pink/cream colourway. I love the Kelly and anything equestrian related about H, so this scarf nicely sums up my appreciation of H. 

Next up is the enamel bangle in pastel colours (not sure of the name). As much as I love seeing all the ones in beautiful and colourful prints, they are just not me. I love how the soft colours here are so pretty and subtle. And would go with most of my wardrobe.


----------



## ms piggy

And finally, one last purchase (for now). Gotta have something red and green during this season no?


----------



## ms piggy

Well, technically, that's not green but robin blue  I went to Tiffany for a gift for a lovely friend and found something for myself too, lol! Card holder in patent Tiffany blue. Just couldn't resist, the colour is so bright and cheery.


----------



## ms piggy

That's all folks  Thanks for indulging me - only my tPF friends would truly appreciate.  

*Merry Christmas Everyone !!! 
Happy Holidays !!!*


----------



## armcandyaddict

*standing ovation* *ms piggy*, what fabulous purchases - i love the scarf in particular, so whimsical yet classic at the same time.


----------



## Mid-

Fabulous, *ms piggy*!! I especially love the scarf and the card holder!!  
and you reminded me that the SF H is just around the corner from the SF BV...


----------



## Sum

beautiful scarf and bangle! they go so well together. the R&Y Augousti clutch is unique and would be so lovely (not just) for the holidays. fabulous finds in fabulous colors


----------



## rox_rocks

fantastic buys *ms piggy*...you sure know how to shop

happy holidays!


----------



## mundodabolsa

ms piggy, all of your purchases are lovely but that clutch is especially .  I love mixes of exotics, and sting ray is always so funky yet refined. 

really beautiful!


----------



## Leah

Lovely purchases ms piggy but how totally CUTE is that Tiffany cardholder?!?


----------



## C_24

Oh, *ms p*, high score again!

Love the Pierre Hardys, they look so avantgarde. And the new Vintage Soie-Carré, it looks so ladylike yet cool, it will definitely match your outfits in all those pastel colors you like!


----------



## Mystiletto

Wow what a haul!   I especially love the Hermes scarf and the lovely red ostrich clutch.    Action Pics please!


----------



## armcandyaddict

i know, the guilt... but i caved in from my own bag ban and got a balenciaga part time in the spring/summer 2008 sahara in giant silver hardware.


----------



## bprimuslevy

*aca* love the bbag.  Have you had a chance to wear it?


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *bprimuslevy*, i took it out for the very first time today and i have to say, it's a fabulous bag! such a fresh, creamy sand colour and perfectly accentuated with the giant silver hardware. no regrets on this purchase, that's for sure.


----------



## C_24

*aca*, congrats on such a gorgeous bag! I`ve never been much into BBags, but have to admit that the GH is attractive.

BTW: Gave my be a bag to my mom as s christmas present and she wouldn`t let go of it all night! Thanks for the advice, ladies!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *c_24,* what a happy lady your mum must be! btw, caved in again (it's this christmas shopping mood!) and got another balenciaga, this time the portfeuille in vert gazon. i think i should seriously ban myself from shopping! :greengrin:




and against the sahara part time, just for comparison.


----------



## Sum

*aca*, you are right about the fresh, creamy sand color! enjoy the bag


----------



## kopibaby

*ms piggy and aca!*

congrats on your purchases!

*ms piggy*, i realised that you like heels so much!!and i luve that tiffany's card holder. the colour is so pretty!

*aca*, you are on a roll, woman! very nice colours and i like the contrast of the green against the bag!! enjoy!


----------



## ouija board

Well, I had not planned to post anything new here since I am officially still in debt to the bank of DH for my ferro roma. But, of course, being in Las Vegas for Christmas, I couldn't NOT buy anything, right? Admittedly everything I bought was presents for family, but for a brief moment it was like I was buying for me!

First, BV wallet in bronzo for my brother. Second, Hermes silk scarf (La Danse du Cosmos) for my mother.


----------



## ouija board

So, that is all *I* bought...but come Christmas day, my DH came into the hotel room carrying a very big *orange *bag. Too big for a scarf, just the right size for a bag

Here is my new lovely Hermes picotin in black
And a new silk scarf to match (la danse du cheval marwari).

And just for *ms piggy*, my kitty showing her Christmas spirit


----------



## C_24

^Oh, *ouija*, congrats! What a wonderful christmas present you got from your DH! The scarf has such an elaborate print and the bag is simply perfect!

Looks as if you always hit the jackpot in Las Vegas, don`t it?

BTW: Wish I was your brother!


----------



## ouija board

*C_24*, I was extremely unlucky at the gaming tables this time, much to my chagrin!  But you are right, I did hit the jackpot present-wise this Christmas!  
P.S. Welcome to the family

Funny thing is, DH said he was going to get me a blue jean kelly that was on the shelf the first few days we were in Vegas, but stupid me, I kept going on and on about how it's a pretty color but I could never pull it off...sooooo...he actually listened to me and didn't get it..duh.   But truly, the picotin fits my lifestyle better than a kelly right now, and I always planned for it to be my first Hermes bag.  Besides, it's a nice transition from the uber slouchy BVs to the more structured H bags.


----------



## kopibaby

*OB!*

congrats on your christmas pressies! your DH is such a darling!

and your kitty - so cute!


----------



## ouija board

Thanks, kopibaby!  
Kitty was not very happy about the santa hat!


----------



## Mid-

wow, *oujia board*, thanks for sharing the spectacular presents!!
and I must say this..., looooove your damier chair!!:shame:


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *sum* and *kopibaby*, i really hope those are the last things i buy in 2007. 

and *ouija board*, love your kitty! how did you get the hat to stay on? how i wish i had a dh to shop for me...


----------



## ouija board

*mid-* thanks!  BTW, the chair in the picture is in my hotel room at the Bellagio; it was very nice!

*armcandyaddict*, the hat was made for dogs so the elastic band that goes around the neck is actually wrapped around twice (don't report me for abuse!!). Thus the very angry look on her face!  Needless to say it stays on her for about long enough to take one picture.


----------



## Mid-

Ah thanks *ouija board*, gotta stay at the Bellagio next time I go to Vegas! and sorry that I misspelled your name in my previous post.

I went to SF BV today but did not find the items that I had in mind...
However, they had ottone cabas and ottone flap clutch (um don't know the actualy name here) as well as ferro roma if anyone is interested. The ottone cabas was absolutely gorgeous and I tried very hard not to look at it...

So now I have every excuse to go to NYC BV as soon as I go back home!!!


----------



## rox_rocks

wow, this thread is smokin' 

congrats on you B bag and purse *aca*...love the colours and how you paired them in contrast...enjoy!

*ouija board* - what great H pressies 
the silk scarf is beautiful...and the picotin, yummy! am also lookin out for one, what size is it? PM or MM?


----------



## ms piggy

*CONGRATULATIONS on your first H bag!!!* 

*ouija board!!!* So happy for you on scoring your very first orange bag and from DH too, you lucky gal!! The Picotin is adorable  And love the Indian theme scarves too (so colourful), you're such a sweet DD! 

A Bleu Jean Kelly sitting on the shelf?  Thanks for the cute kitty pic, puts a huge smile on my face.  Love your pet stories. Happy holidays my dear friend!


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you for all your lovely words!!! 

*aca* - the Kelly print is so pretty yeah.

*Mid-* - time to cross over to the *orange* side? 

*Sum* - I love soft colours as you can see from my BV bag collection! 

*rox_rocks* - Happy holidays to you too 

*mundodabolsa* - I can't wait to debut the ostrich clutch, would be fab for day time use too.

*Leah* - Isn't the card holder cute? 

Claus - I just knew of all people here you would be the one who would totally appreciate the Pierre Hardy's.  Thank you sweetie, hope your Christmas was a joyous one filled with love and wonderful presents. 

*Mystiletto* - will try to post pics soon when I can. 

*kopibaby* - you can tell i love shoes?


----------



## Mystiletto

*ACA* your balenciaga is a breathtaking color!   Congrats and enjoy in good health. 

*OB* wow wow wow! Congrats on your first H bag and your lovely scarves.    You even have terrific taste when picking presents.  Your family is very lucky.


----------



## ouija board

*mid-* I had a very hard time putting down that ottone cabat in Vegas too!  So pretty!

*roxrocks- *Thanks!  I believe it is the MM size because I actually looked at a barenia picotin that was much smaller than mine (almost exchanged my black one for that one but just too small).

*mystilleto*- I buy presents like I'm buying for myself...I will admit I have been guilty of keeping "presents" and gifting scented candles instead!


----------



## ouija board

*ms piggy  Thank you!!! *   I am so excited to get my first H bag; I am already contemplating my next purchase (hmmm, another picotin? a kelly?  too many choices!).  

I was so shocked to see a very large orange bag in my husband's hand; he doesn't mind my purse addiction but he still can't wrap his head around the price tag of Hermes.  Yes, there was definitely a blue jean kelly on the shelf and it was very pretty.  Your kelly and now this blue jean kelly have me hooked on getting a kelly!  There was a parchmein birkin that lasted all of 1 hr on the shelf--my husband had to drag me away from the H window because he knew how fast I would whip out my credit card if I got my hands on that bag!


----------



## Sum

*mystilleto*- I buy presents like I'm buying for myself...I will admit I have been guilty of keeping "presents" and gifting scented candles instead![/QUOTE]
 i'm so glad i'm not alone

congrats on your lovely picotin bag! such a sweet DH and your family is so lucky to have such nice presents


----------



## Sum

oh, and the picture of your kitty made me smile


----------



## uclaboi

How could I have missed reading this thread? 

*ms piggy*, love the H scarf and bracelet.  The red clutch is cool, too.  The combination of ostrich and stingray is very interesting.

*ACA*, enjoy your new B bag and wallet.  Are B bags on the light or heavy side?

*OB*, that's an awesome present from your DH!  And your kitty is just too cute!  How long are you in Vegas for?  I'll be going there for New Years.  Any other tPFer also going?


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *uclaboi*, balenciagas are very light - in fact, i'd say a tad lighter than bv bags.

thanks, *mystiletto*, i will enjoy both balenciaga babies, cheers to us and our purse addictions!

*ouija board*, i tried putting a hat on my lab, but he wouldn't even tolerate it for a second. at least your kitty put up with it long enough for you to snap a pic!


----------



## ouija board

*sum*-My DH cringes when I start Christmas shopping in August because he knows there's a good chance none of the presents will make it to their intended recipients; he gets even more worried when he starts seeing scented candles showing up in the house

*aca*-I risk life and limb to maintain a fashionable and festive feline.  She does love her bandana though (see my signature pic)...struts around like a model!

*uclaboi*-Darn!  We left Vegas Christmas day.  I was keeping my eyes peeled for you and your fab corallo ostrich bag!   Have a great New Year's in Vegas.  I hear it'll be a madhouse, but fun!


----------



## ms piggy

Ok, I'd a feeling I missed out something, how could I not say huge congrats *ACA* on your bbag purchases!  Love the colour of the sahara part time (you know me and my soft colours). The vert gazon lends a nice pop too. PLEASE we need ACTION PICS!


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *ms piggy*. will post action shots asap, should not be too long as i intend to use the sahara part time as a work staple.

and *ouija board*, i just love your kitty's fur, so velvety. and i'm sure she knows it, catwalking around like that!


----------



## dolphingirl

I had been travelling since the beginning of the month and the was sick for a week at the end of the trip.  I had limited access to computer so I missed all your exchange of information here.  I also missed the good sales except 2 pairs of BV shoes.  As now I have more strength to sit infront of the computer to read this forum, I'm drooling over all your new purchases.  Hugh congrats on all you ladies H bag, Bbag, lovely scarf and accessories etc.  Enjoy them to the fullest.  And Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Mid-

ah *dolphingirl*, hope you are feeling better now. did we see your new BV shoes already?

*ms piggy*, no, I did not have time to go to the *orange* side in SF, but I am eyeing on something tiny weeny and may go to NYC boutique on New Year's Eve.


----------



## dolphingirl

Thank you *Mid*, I'm still on the way to recovering.  Already a good news that it did not get worse.  I will post my new shoes later.  It's a pair of thongs in ottono and some sneakers in brown.  The sneakers are comfortable but haven't had the chance to try on the thongs yet.  I'm still looking for the ballet flats in Ebano and hopefully can get them on sale.  My BV shoes collection will be complete by then.


----------



## Mid-

So, after a little disappointment in SF (just for the shopping part really), I went to NYC yesterday and got two little things, a card case in ebano from BV and my very first H piece ~ a twilly in a weaving design.:shame: 

I wasn't totally sure about the twilly since it's kind of screaming "*H~~*"!!, no? but I am so partial to lattice/checkerboard designs and thought this would be perfect to dress up my campana.


----------



## C_24

You really love anything woven, don`t you, *Mid-*? The Twilly looks fantastic and I think it`s sartorial talent to combine it with woven leather!

And of course, what better than a nice card holder to match the Campana?


----------



## Sum

ebano is such a beautiful color, your pictures just made me love my ebano campana more! and don't worry about the twilly screaming H, the first thing that is noticeable is that the pattern and color goes so well with the bag!


----------



## ouija board

Mid-  love your new additions, and the twilly looks perfect on your campana!


----------



## Mid-

*C_24*,* Sum*, *ouija board*, thank you so much for your kind words. Yes, I do love everything woven (or even looks woven), but it has to have quality and taste of course. 

That reminded me that I had totally forgotten to post my buy in Tokyo back in Sep., a special order LV damier cabas piano.


----------



## Mystiletto

Congrats *Mid* on your beautiful LV bag and BV wallet.  I love the H twilly as well!


----------



## Syma

Love your purchases Mid! Many Congrats!


----------



## hovercraftier

*Mid* I love how that Twilly looks on your bag. I too have recently purchased my first Hermes scarf, when it arrives I'll post a pic. I'm on a baaad scarf binge.


----------



## ms piggy

*Mid-* Congrats on your first orange box! Yay!!! The Bolduc Au Carre Twilly is definitely not too much on the Ebano Campana - so pretty. Love it - I have it in the pink colourway  Oh, not forgetting the BV wallet and LV bag too, well done! 

Let me just warned you (and *hovercraftier* too) that you're now sliding on a slippery slope - H scarves are super addictive!


----------



## dolphingirl

*Mid*, althought I'm not a big fan of this twilly design, but it's a perfect match for your ebano campana.  The ebano color is so beautiful.


----------



## Mid-

*Mystiletto*, *Syma*, *hovercraftier*, *ms piggy*, and *dolphingirl*, thank you so much for your lovely comments.:shame:

*hovercraftier*, can't wait to see your scarf!!

*ms piggy*, wow, it's called "The Bolduc Au Carre Twilly"? I had no idea!! Thank you! but I can't even pronounce it, ha-ha. 
The first H boutique experience was fantastic and I already want another scarf and a shawl!!

*dolphingirl*, ITA, ebano is so amazing. Have you had any luck in finding the ballet flats?


----------



## ouija board

ms piggy isn't kidding about H scarves being addictive!  I never wore scarves until I got my first H scarf--now I want more!


----------



## hovercraftier

^^This is what worries me. I was already quite fond of scarves, just never spent much on them besides a couple from Liberty. Now that I've started looking at Hermès (every spare moment) I may end up in a brightly-festooned poorhouse.


----------



## uclaboi

*Mid-* , the H twilly looks lovely on your ebano Campana.  I saw the bigger scarf version and loved the print.


----------



## Mid-

*hovercraftier*, ah Liberty!!  I bought a long silk coat in the most amazing colour there.  I'd love to visit London again!!

*uclaboi*, thanks!! That's exactly what I am eyeing now, the bigger scarf version! Is your kitty wearing H in your sig pic?


----------



## ouija board

*uclaboi*, thanks!! That's exactly what I am eyeing now, the bigger scarf version! *Is your kitty wearing H in your sig pic?*[/quote]


Mid-  if you are asking about the kitty in my sig pic, holy crap my DH would have a heart attack if she got anywhere near my nice things!!!!   An H scarf would be shredded in an instant if she got near it, or more likely she would very gracioiusly bring it to my dog to chew up and eat.  Why oh why couldn't I have rescued a NICE kitty, a normal cuddly, nonconniving kitty?

Back to topic, LOVE your twilly on the campana!


----------



## Mid-

GAWD, I am so so sorry *ouija board*, what was I thinking?? yes, I meant your kitty in your sig pic. Major apologies here, to both you and *uclaboi*.

But in that pic, your kitty looks perfectly lovely for an H scarf ad!!


----------



## ms piggy

Mid- said:


> *ms piggy*, wow, it's called "The Bolduc Au Carre Twilly"? I had no idea!! Thank you! but I can't even pronounce it, ha-ha.
> The first H boutique experience was fantastic and I already want another scarf and a shawl!!


 
No worries *Mid-*, I'm just as bad with the French words.  Trust me, you start with a small purchase and then the price point starts to appear "normal" and it would be one orange box after another (once you start, it's so hard to stop, welcome to the dark side ). Btw, the cashmere/silk shawls are TDF! Soft, lightweight and so easy to use, you'd absolutely fall in love with them. 




uclaboi said:


> I saw the bigger scarf version and loved the print.


 
The Bolduc Au Carre print comes in Twilly, 90cm silk scarves as well as the 140cm cashmere/silk shawls. You def should get one of them, esp the shawl, perfect complement to your biker jackets.


----------



## ouija board

Mid- said:


> GAWD, I am so so sorry *ouija board*, what was I thinking?? yes, I meant your kitty in your sig pic. Major apologies here, to both you and *uclaboi*.
> 
> But in that pic, your kitty looks perfectly lovely for an H scarf ad!!


 
No problem at all mid-!!  I just wasn't sure if uclaboi also had a scarf wearing kitty  I will let kitty know of your complement.  It's time for her to start earning some money.


----------



## Baggers

My Latest purchase was a Suhali bag from L.V.

Love B.V. also


----------



## annie9999

two new purchases.
amazon kindle and a new camera.
hopefully the quality of my pictures will improve.


----------



## mundodabolsa

since you gals always talk about your amazing new hermes stuff in here, I'll tell you about mine...

I got a black and silver clic clac today, I'm much too excited over it


----------



## ouija board

mundodabolsa said:


> since you gals always talk about your amazing new hermes stuff in here, I'll tell you about mine...
> 
> I got a black and silver clic clac today, I'm much too excited over it


 



Pictures please!!  I love the clic clac bracelet!


----------



## ms piggy

ouija board said:


> Pictures please!!  I love the clic clac bracelet!



Me too, pics please!!!


----------



## ms piggy

annie9999 said:


> two new purchases.
> amazon kindle and a new camera.
> hopefully the quality of my pictures will improve.



Looking forward to more pics from you. And I learn a new thing too, Amazon Kindle - never heard of it and had to google on it. :shame:


----------



## ms piggy

Speaking of H bracelets, I took one home not too long ago. I'm still waiting for the colour that I want in the Clic Clac, so meantime I got this instead. 

H double tour bracelet in white Epsom Palladium (silver) hardware. Love the smell of the leather and sniffs it constantly while on my wrist.


----------



## uclaboi

*ms piggy*, I think this bracelet will be my first H purchase!  I like it!


----------



## ms piggy

uclaboi said:


> *ms piggy*, I think this bracelet will be my first H purchase!  I like it!



There're lots of leather choices and colours (provided the store have the stock). Have fun choosing, *uclaboi*. Can't wait to see what you pick!


----------



## C_24

^Oh, nice bracelet, *ms p*! The Double Tour is so...well, H !


----------



## dolphingirl

Sorry for the late reply, *mid*. I have been searching high and low for the ebano flats on sale but so far no luck yet.  It could be one of the items that's never on sale.  I probably have to give up and instead, order a pair from the boutique at regular price.  I have also seen the twilly pattern in both the larger silk scarf and the even larger cashmere shawl.  The cashmere one is amazing.  You will pretty soon start your H collection once you step into this world.  Congrats.


----------



## Nymph

Gorgeous bracelet you've got there, *miss p*! I've been such a good girl so far, and staying away from the H forum is still def on my to - do list. I just couldn't afford any H temptations right now! 

Still, any H items in the BV forum are always welcome


----------



## Mid-

*Baggers*, I'm so late but what suhali bag did you get? would love to see the pics!!

*annie*, I've been curious about amazon kindle as I always see it in their top page!! How do you like it? And a new camera!! a positive excuse to get more new BV pieces!!

*mundodabolsa*, thank you for introducing a new to me H, "clic clac" (I had to google image that word:shame: ). Pics pics pretty please?

*ms piggy*, OK, another new to me H "double tour bracelet"!! Lovely!! but I'm not ready for the word "Epsom Palladium" yet, ...gotta take time you see...

*dolphingirl*, I will keep my fingers crossed for you! I too would love to own a pair in ebano someday. And please don't remind me of the cashmere shawl!! I must be REALLY good for a while.


----------



## ouija board

ms piggy, love the new H bracelet!


----------



## annie9999

*mundodabolsa*- congrat's love the clic clac.  enjoy and hopefully you saw a lot of future purchases at H.
*ms piggy*- beautiful bracelet.  i have so far stuck to enamels but the leather ones are tdf.  enjoy.
*Mid-*- so far i love the kindle.  i love gadgets and have an iphone, etc.  it is hard to hold without turning a page at first but it is easy to get used to and fun to use.  easy to look up words, highlight stuff and downloading from the "kindle store" is easy and fast.  
*baggers*- which suhali bag did you get.  did you get the new silver or gold?  i love the suhali line.


----------



## BookerMoose

Okay - I definitely need to do some Googling.  I don't have a clue what any of you guys have been talking about lately!  Clic-clacs?  Kindles?  Suhali?  Double tours?  I'm only just getting the BV terminology down...


----------



## Mid-

^^ You cracked me up so hard!!
Welcome to the club, *BookerMoose*!! No worries, you'll learn everything very quickly here at tPF.

*annie*, thanks for your take on the kindle.  It may be a good gift for my hubby!!


----------



## Mystiletto

*mundodabolsa *since I'm a Hermes newbie, pics please!* 

annie* can't wait for more shopping pics! the kindle sounds very neat as well*

**ms piggy* what a beautiful bracelet...must not step over to the orange side! **


----------



## ms piggy

Mid- said:


> *ms piggy*, OK, another new to me H "double tour bracelet"!! Lovely!! but I'm not ready for the word "Epsom Palladium" yet, ...gotta take time you see...


 
Oh am sure you're a fast learner, no doubt about it. Epsom is a type of leather offered by H - its known for its durability, stiffness and easy maintenance. So a bag made in this leather would hold its shape well (as compared to some which floop over/to the side quite a bit upon use). However, some find this leather too plastic-y in feel. 

Palladium is the name of the silver on the hardware. H also uses Gold (plated) and Ruthenium as the other alternatives. 

It may seem quite confusing at the onset with all the different types of leather/hardware/colour available but that's half the fun learning. The other half is hunting down the goods. 




BookerMoose said:


> Okay - I definitely need to do some Googling. I don't have a clue what any of you guys have been talking about lately! Clic-clacs? Kindles? Suhali? Double tours? I'm only just getting the BV terminology down...


 
No worries, that's why we are all here. To learn and to drool!


----------



## doubtfulguest

I'll add to this little Hermes lesson!
I strayed from BV with some small H items...

De Tout Coeur scarf, brushed palladium h buckle with my gold clemence/black box belt, and a horn scarf ring. I didn't know anything about all this crazy stuff until I started reading in the darn H subforum. If you know what's good for you and your wallet, you'll stay away!!!!


----------



## annie9999

*doubtfulguest*- beautiful things, and you are so right about the h subforum.  fun but dangerous for the wallet.


----------



## ms piggy

doubtfulguest said:


> If you know what's good for you and your wallet, you'll stay away!!!!


 
I totally agree!!!


----------



## Nymph

doubtfulguest said:


> If you know what's good for you and your wallet, you'll stay away!!!!



That's def what I'm gonna be doing


----------



## C_24

Those are nice H pieces, *doubtfulguest*, I esp. like the classic belt and the nice heart print on the scarf!


----------



## Mid-

ms piggy said:


> Oh am sure you're a fast learner, no doubt about it. *Epsom is a type of leather* offered by H - its known for its durability, stiffness and easy maintenance. So a bag made in this leather would hold its shape well (as compared to some which floop over/to the side quite a bit upon use). However, some find this leather too plastic-y in feel.
> 
> *Palladium is the name of the silver on the hardware*. H also uses *Gold (plated) and Ruthenium as the other alternatives*.


Oh my, thanks for the quick lesson *ms piggy*!! The first thing that came to my mind when I saw Epsom was Epsom salt!!, which is magnesium sulfate, yes? Do they use it to treat that particular leather? And..., onto Palladium and Ruthenium... I never was good in my chemistry class..., but this could be fun!!

Hi *doubtfulgueset*!! Thanks for your H lesson too!! Your scarf looks so luscious!! I have been so amazed how H scarves are perfectly designed so they look beautiful and often so different when spread, draped, and tied. 

Yes, I have been peeking in the H forum... Luckily, I am not feeling for their leather, yay!!?


----------



## Syma

Loving all the H goodies posted here, *Mundodabolsa *(I love the clic clac bracelet did you get the narrow or wide one, I bought one a few months ago but sadly returned it to put the funds towards a Chanel), *Ms Piggy *I love the double tour bracelet it reminds me of the strap on my kelly watch.

*Doubtfulguest *the colours on the scarf are so happy and cheerful and the belt is a great investment piece, (my DH has been wearing his for years!)


----------



## mistikat

Well, I had a major spending moment this week. Only a month ago, I put my name down for a Birkin at the Toronto boutique. They said it would take up to two years. On Monday, they called to say a bag had arrived in a similar shade but different leather. (I had put my name down for raisin in togo and graphite in clemence.) Had to go out of town Tuesday for a court hearing for my father-in-law's guardianship (he was recently diagnosed with Alzheimer's). The court ruled in our favour and the lawyer, noting all the work I've been doing on their house, during which I blew my left knee last week, told my DH he should buy me an Hermes bag as a thank you. I nearly dropped off my chair. Lawyer went on to say he didn't understand why women liked expensive jewelry and bags but that he'd seen a program on the Hermes workshops and was impressed by the craftsmanship. (Now how's THAT for an omen??) Saw the bag on Wednesday and it came home with me - 35 cm in ardoise (blue-gray) and swift leather. I can't wear it until I can get rid of the cane (soon!) but .... here she is (with my purse loving dog, a Havanese named Bandit looking on)! Now I'm thinking of thinning out my purses (not the BV!s) to lessen my guilty overspending feelings...!


----------



## C_24

Wow, *mistikat*! I know material things cannot make up for your FIL`s health or your hurting knee (and I`m really sorry to hear he`s been diagnosed with Alzheimer`s), but this Birkin is a knock-out!


----------



## Syma

^^Many congrats *Mistikat *on the Birkin, it is TDF!!!! I'm so sorry to hear about your knee and hope that you get well soon. How funny is it that your lawyer recommended a H bag . I'm thinking of biting the bullet and getting a birkin too....tell me *Mistikat *are they heavy to carry????


----------



## LLANeedle

*Mistikat*, I too am so sorry to hear about your FIL and your knee.  The bag is lovely....you deserve it.


----------



## Mid-

Congratulations, *mistikat*!! This is a true beauty, no wonder H can convince even a (male) lawyer!!!






I am sorry about your FIL and your knee. {{{hugs}}} Sending you some positive vibe!


----------



## hovercraftier

*mistikat*, concurring with everyone else here that we wish you all the best with your knee and your family. On the shallow side, I'm awestruck by your new bag, it's beautiful.


----------



## doubtfulguest

Mistikat--that is my grail bag, although I do believe I'd like the ruth hardware. Size, leather, color -- so perfect! Sorry you had to go through so much stress to get it!

And I haven't been online in awhile, my work schedule has not allowed me any playing on the internet. Must say thanks to thanks to* Syma, Mid-, Annie, c-24* etc etc for the nice comments. The scarf makes me so happy! And the belt--I'm hoping I'll have it forever. I never knew a belt could make me so excited.


----------



## ouija board

*mistikat*--congratulations on the speedy arrival of your birkin!  And in such a beautiful color, too.  I hope your knee heals quickly so you can get out and about with that lovely bag!


----------



## annie9999

*mistikat*- congrat's on the great bag.  enjoy it in good health.  sorry about your knee.  also sorry about your fil.  my mother is having significant memory issues and i know it isn't easy.  hope the bag helps keep your spirits up so you can be supportive for your husband.  make sure you take care of yourself during these trying times.


----------



## mistikat

First, thanks to everyone for your very kind wishes. I would acknowledge everyone by name but my Internet is down and I'm accessing the forum on my Blackberry. Thanks also for sharing your fabulous scarves, jewelry, bags and shoes. It's always a treat to see what others are getting and to get a peek into your stylish closets! As for my father-in-law, yes, it is sad, but also a relief, as when he was living alone, we were getting panicked calls from neighbours about what he was getting up to - usually something dangerous. We live 2 hours away and there is very little, we discovered, that you can legally do to make an adult seek medical treatment. When he was ailing physically this summer, that started the ball rolling and we were able to get him the care he so desperately needed. So despite the sad circumstances, it's a good outcome for him - medical care, safety and good and regular food..

And good news for me today - my knee has improved enough that I was able to walk without the cane and so I took the Birkin out on an excursion.

I want to reiterate what a great group this is in the BV forum - all your kind and supportive words really mean a lot.


----------



## Mystiletto

Congrats on your beautiful birkin! She is amazing!   I'm sure she's helping you on a speedy road to recovery!


----------



## uclaboi

*mistikat*, get well soon!  Congrats on the amazing H Birkin!


----------



## uclaboi

*DG* - congrats on your H purchases, too!  I haven't taken the plunge into H, yet.  But after seeing so many beautiful H stuff...


----------



## Sum

wow, it's gadgets galore and raining H! congrats on everyone's lovely buys and thanks for sharing.

mistikat, your bag is beautiful. hope you get well soon.


----------



## BookerMoose

Wow - congratulations *mistikat* on your lovely H.  Glad to see you were able to get off the crutches and take it for a quick spin already.  I broke my ankle two years ago and the crutches drove me absolutely crazy...  Hope your knee is back in full working order ASAP.

I haven't ever checked out the H forum as I feel a bit intimidated since I'm so new to this world of designer bags...   Although it sounds like NOT going there might also be a good way to avoid further strain on my wallet!


----------



## mistikat

Right now, I'm in awe looking at all the fantastic collections people are showing over at the H forum. God knows I can't afford that kind of Hermes purchases, but it's nice to see others can!


----------



## ouija board

mistikat--aren't the collections on the H forum mind boggling?  I love just browsing the pictures and dreaming.  I am always amazed by the multiple birkin purchases in one day, and secretly wish someday I could just go crazy like that, just once!  For now, I will be satisfied by a BV buying spree and the occasional H.


----------



## ms piggy

Congrats again *mistikat*. You beat all of us here for a Birkin, lol. Sorry to hear about the family and knee issues. Seems like things are taking a turn for the good, glad to hear that. 

I agree it can get overwhelming seeing all the H items being revealed. Like what *ouija board* mentioned, multiple big ticket items all within a day. Whilst it's fun to live vigariously through others, I think its also good to take stock of own our blessings. No doubt it brings us joy these material items, be it big or small, what truly matters are the relationships, friendships, and love we share and continue to build with our loved and dear ones.


----------



## annie9999

*ms piggy*- you are very young and sweet.   just remember- husbands and friends come and go but a "birkin" is forever.


----------



## mistikat

The Birkin has been my grail bag for years and years and I honestly never thought I would get one. Given my last (bad) experience with the Hermes store here, I also thought it would be at least two years or that the order might never come in - and I'd have time to save up! I feel very blessed that my DH was ok with the purchase (though I will get teased about it forever, something tells me), and that I've been able to get something I've wanted for a long time. It's amazing to me that though Hermes costs so much, the H forum seems to be one of the most active, with the most posts and the biggest collections! And I am still loving my BV bags - took the club stripe montaigne to dinner last night. I'm just appreciative of everything good in my life, and happy to have a place like this to come and talk about it where people don't think I'm a freak for my interest (ok, that's a euphemism for obsession) in accessories!


----------



## ouija board

annie9999 said:


> just remember- husbands and friends come and go but a "birkin" is forever.


 
I will have to make sure my husband does NOT read this!!!  He'll never let me get a birkin if he knows it may "replace" him in longevity!


----------



## kopibaby

hi *mistikat*, 
sorry to hear about your knee and FIL. hope things take a turn for the better.
congrats on the hermes! its a beauty!


----------



## ms piggy

ouija board said:


> I will have to make sure my husband does NOT read this!!! He'll never let me get a birkin if he knows it may "replace" him in longevity!


 
Mine too!


----------



## mlbags

annie9999 said:


> *ms piggy*- you are very young and sweet. just remember- *husbands and friends come and go but a "birkin" is forever*.


 
Awww.... this is a real wicked enabling, *annie* !!!


----------



## armcandyaddict

congratulations, *mistikat*. your birkin is too gorgeous for words! enjoy every moment and hope things turn out well with your fil.


----------



## rox_rocks

OMG...I was trying to catch up on all the action on this thread and I am soooo, sooo out of the loop  the H virus has spread on the BV sub-forum 

first, my apologies for being away - it has been very toxic lately and business is expanding in my neck of the woods (am currently setting up another branch for our business operations here)

congratulations to all on the yummy purchases whilst I was away!!!   

my heart  still belongs to BV although I have "strayed" a little bit...:shame: 

I was invited to the grand opening of the new hermes boutique at wynn, macau this weekend and here's what followed me home...

thanks for understanding, and allowing me to share


----------



## annie9999

*rox_rocks*- omg your bags are fabulous.  congrats and use them in the best of health.  what size is the picotin and do you love it?  the picotin is the first h bag i loved but haven't gotten it yet.  it seems like such an easy go to bag.  i'm not sure if i should get one or just save for a kelly.
love the birkin- of course.  the color and skin are tdf.


----------



## annie9999

*rox_rocks*- also what is the picotin like inside?


----------



## rox_rocks

thanks *annie9999*!

if you love the cabat, and I know you do (we are bag twins, remember? not just on the ottone cabat but also the cafe lindy, right?) 
I am quite positive that you will also love the picotin.

it is very comfortable and smooshy...it's like a smaller version of the cabat and the inside is all leather, again just like the cabat.

this one is gold, size MM, and it is in clemence leather...do try it out...I bet you, you will love it 

here's a picture in action, for your reference


----------



## annie9999

*rox_rocks*- you are so right about both bags, you have an excellent memory.  i will definitely take a look at the picotin.  i think you are absolutely correct and that i would love it.  we do seem to have the same taste in bags.  do you think the gm is too large?
thanks so much for the action shots.  the bag looks terrific on you.


----------



## C_24

*rox_rocks*, you`re such a chic lady!

Girls, when am I supposed catch a breath, when all your H loot is constantly taking it away?

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## mlbags

rox_rocks, congrats on your Hermes buys..... I never thot much of the Picotin but after seeing your action pics, I'm now very intrigued with this bag.  Also, I always thought the Picotin is a rather small bag and boy am I wrong.  It looks the perfect size on you (hopefully might be on me too).  What's your height, may I ask?

The Birkin is gorgeous.  I love the colour.  That's purplish isn't it.  What's the size of your Birkin and lucky you to be able to buy a Birkin from an Hermes store.  

Just ignore me if this is rude, but may I also know the prices you paid for the Birkin and the Picotin?


----------



## rox_rocks

hi *C_24! ***waves** you should take a dip into the orange side...you would definitely ace it! 



annie9999 said:


> *rox_rocks*- you are so right about both bags, you have an excellent memory. i will definitely take a look at the picotin. i think you are absolutely correct and that i would love it. we do seem to have the same taste in bags. do you think the gm is too large?
> thanks so much for the action shots. the bag looks terrific on you.


 
Hhhmmm...let me see if I remember correctly --- your ottone cabat is medium, right? and mine is the asian size (smaller)...if you tend to wear it bigger than me then you may want to try out the GM size for the picotin. however if you want a smallish one the MM may work just fine. one thing I know for sure is that you may find the PM size too small, just like I do. best try both sizes if you can...good luck! we will be bag sisters once more! 



mlbags said:


> rox_rocks, congrats on your Hermes buys..... I never thot much of the Picotin but after seeing your action pics, I'm now very intrigued with this bag. Also, I always thought the Picotin is a rather small bag and boy am I wrong. It looks the perfect size on you (hopefully might be on me too). What's your height, may I ask?
> 
> The Birkin is gorgeous. I love the colour. That's purplish isn't it. What's the size of your Birkin and lucky you to be able to buy a Birkin from an Hermes store.
> Just ignore me if this is rude, but may I also know the prices you paid for the Birkin and the Picotin?


 
hi *mlbags*! you should also try out the picotin...I never did think much of me at the start but after looking at pictures from the H forum and some action shots of some of the lovely ladies there I developed a liking to it...then after being able to try it out in store I just fell in  it has become my up-and-go bag after my ottone cabat, esp when I need a smaller bag to carry. by the way, I'm 5'3"ish without heels 

the birkin is not just purplish, it is very purple and I  the colour...a great alternative to red --- a pop colour and statement piece. 
the specs --- 30cm, ostrich, violine, palladium hardware. yup, you're so right I consider myself very fortunate indeed to be offered one in the boutique...
price wise...picotin MOP 18,100 and birkin MOP 124,700


----------



## ouija board

Nice acquisitions, rox_rocks!!  The violine birkin is lovely, and the picotin, well I'm a bit partial to that bag myself!


----------



## mistikat

*rox_rocks*, what a FABULOUS way to be infected with the H virus, as you put it. Spectacular bags and you wear them to perfection. Congrats, enjoy and thanks for sharing the yummy pix.


----------



## armcandyaddict

you are making me hyperventilate, *rox_rocks*! all i can say is wow!


----------



## mlbags

rox_rocks said:


> hi *mlbags*! you should also try out the picotin...I never did think much of me at the start but after looking at pictures from the H forum and some action shots of some of the lovely ladies there I developed a liking to it...then after being able to try it out in store I just fell in  it has become my up-and-go bag after my ottone cabat, esp when I need a smaller bag to carry. by the way, I'm 5'3"ish without heels
> 
> the birkin is not just purplish, it is very purple and I  the colour...a great alternative to red --- a pop colour and statement piece.
> the specs --- 30cm, ostrich, violine, palladium hardware. yup, you're so right I consider myself very fortunate indeed to be offered one in the boutique...
> price wise...picotin MOP 18,100 and birkin MOP 124,700


 
*rox_rocks*, thank you so much for obliging with the information.... great help, now I just need to convert into S$ equivalent to see if I can afford to first take a look !!!

Really, these 2 acquisitions are TDF!  You lucky lucky one!


----------



## kopibaby

*rox_rocks*,
congrats on the buys! they look really great!
i am sooooooo droooooling!!


----------



## uclaboi

*Rox* - your H birkin is TDF!  The purple, w/ palladium hardware, AND ostrich is my fav combination.  *faint*


----------



## ms piggy

rox_rocks said:


> price wise...picotin MOP 18,100 and birkin MOP 124,700


 
Congrats once again *rox_rocks*!!! Thanks for sharing with us. 

For info, 1 US$ ~ MOP 8. MOP18,100 (~US$2,260), MOP124,700 (~US$15,580)


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> Congrats once again *rox_rocks*!!! Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> For info, 1 US$ ~ MOP 8. MOP18,100 (~US$2,260), MOP124,700 (~US$15,580)


 
*ms piggy*, as usual, thanks for the conversion - always so helpful with whatever information you can provide!

Er.... don't think I want to think of the Birkin anymore!  (at that price, I can only dream and drool) !!! :okay:


----------



## kopibaby

ms piggy said:


> Congrats once again *rox_rocks*!!! Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> For info, 1 US$ ~ MOP 8. *MOP18,100 (~US$2,260), MOP124,700 (~US$15,580)*


----------



## mistikat

The Picotin is actually about $3k Canadian including taxes (and our dollar is about at par with the US now), and a non-exotic Birkin tops out at just over $10k. Prices just went up for Hermes in the US but apparently, they dropped in Canada last year and there will be no price increase this year. Guess that's relative considering what they already cost, though!


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> Er.... don't think I want to think of the Birkin anymore!  (at that price, I can only dream and drool) !!! :okay:



Exotics are highly priced. Non-exotic leather (calf) should be just under US$10k (after price increase). Ostrich is around 1.5x of that and croc 3.5-4x. ush:


----------



## mistikat

So it seems like the US and Cdn prices really are coming closer together...


----------



## Sum

*rox_rocks*, the bags are absolutely to die for! the ostrich birkin is just beautiful.

may i ask if you are able to wear the picotin on your shoulder?


----------



## rox_rocks

thanks *ouija board*, *mistikat*, *armcandyaddict*, *mlbags*, *kopibaby*, *uclaboi*, *ms piggy* and *sum* 

I also just caught up on the other posts on the H board and I saw some of you lovely ladies there  
*ouija board* - with your lovely picotin, *mistikat* - with your ardoise birkin, *ms piggy* -with your kelly, scarves, scarf ring, etc... *WOW*! 

p.s. *sum* - yes, I can wear the picotin on my shoulder although it is more comfortable just on the arm or handheld


----------



## Mystiletto

It seems like the H bug is catching up in the BV forum!  *rox_rocks* congrats on your beautiful picotin and Birkin! The ostrich violine birkin is TDF!


----------



## Syma

Geez, I'm away for a couple of days and come back to find the H bug has been hitting the BV forum with a thunderbolt like *Rox*-*Rocks *amazing ostrich birkin. OMG, many congrats *RR *on that amazing coloured birkin and the picotin looks like a perfect day bag to me. You look gorgeous with both bags and I'm officially :greengrin::greengrin: with envy!


----------



## ouija board

I must confess, I've been wearing my picotin for the last few weeks, and I'm really missing my limo campana...shhhh don't tell the H forum!  I love my picotin and the ease of getting in and out of it, but nothing compares to the soft leather of BV that I could almost use as a pillow!


----------



## C_24

Well, since the BV sale goodies didn`t shake me to the core this time around, I finally took the plunge and got my first YSL: A Caramel Oversized Muse! For only 720 Euro (which converts into a little less than 1k USD)

The shape and size really appeal to me, although I have to admit that being a guy, this bag sort of feels very feminine, so I still don`t know if I`m going to keep it or if I can pull it off...

I included an action shot (sorry, that it`s so blurry and bad, but I took it without flash in a changing room), so I`d like your guys` opinion, please!

Oh, and there`s a pic of my mom with her Be A Bag...


----------



## ms piggy

You did it!! And I say YES, you can!! The caramel is a great neutral and alternative to black. And what a deal you got on the Muse! 

And this is a wonderful pic. She is a beautiful woman. I see she loves scarves. Maybe a H one for her someday?


----------



## ms piggy

And Claus, your mom looks so happy and proud!


----------



## C_24

^*ms p*, you`re as sweet as always! My mom loves the bag a bunch and it makes me happy seeing her tote "me" around (gosh, is that a sign of huge vanity issues? ) Well, maybe there`s a H scarf for her under the next christmas tre, who knows?

Thanks for the "Yay" on the Muse!


----------



## mistikat

I think it's a great bag and looks great on you! And your mom is adorable. The bag you got her really rocks, too!


----------



## annie9999

*claus*- the muse is terrific and you can definitely pull it off.  not even pull it off it looks terrific.  your mom looks so happy and i can understand why.  you are so thoughtful and considerate.  i would be so happy if my son gave me that bag.  i know it meant a lot to her.
enjoy your new bag.


----------



## uclaboi

*C*, you rock it.  The oversized Muse is the right size for you.  Looking good!

Mom sure looks happy and proud!


----------



## kopibaby

Claus,
That pic of your mum is sooooooo sweet! I am sure she must be over the moon!

And yes, the Muse looks good on you! Keep it. I have a large one in dark brown and it is really versatile. 

Congrats on your great buys!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *c_24*, that muse is a definite thumbs-up for you!

i love that picture of your mum, and she's an organist? how cool is that?


----------



## Sum

*C_24*, I am loving the caramel muse. And the bag looks adorable on your mom - her smile is just heartwarming.


----------



## rox_rocks

hi *claus* --- you are smokin hot! you carry it off very well 

I once saw a guy with a muse and it looked good on him too...

and your mom with that special handbag, sooo sweet...


----------



## C_24

Thank you, *mistikat*, *annie*, *uclaboi*, *kopibaby*, *aca*, *Sum *and *rox*!

I`m really flattered by all of your sweet words and it def makes me feel comfortable with the bag.

Oh, and I told my mom her pic got rave reviews and she sends her best.

*aca*, actually that`s my dad`s organ, my mom plays the piano ;o)


----------



## kopibaby

wow! talented parents!

do you play any instruments yourself, claus?


----------



## Mystiletto

*C_24* you look fantastic with that yummy muse! Your mom looks so happy with your adorable bag.


----------



## Mid-

Oh no, I'm so behind on this.

*rox_rocks*, lovely additions!! I especially love the (still new to me) picotin. It's a good thing (for me) that the prices are so jaw-dropping.



ouija board said:


> I must confess, I've been wearing my picotin for the last few weeks, and *I'm really missing my limo campana*...shhhh don't tell the H forum! I love my picotin and the ease of getting in and out of it, but *nothing compares to the soft leather of BV that I could almost use as a pillow*!


Yaay for campana!!

Ah *Claus*, the muse looks great on you, and I don't think it's that particulary feminine... Oh, oh, and your lovely mom and the be a bag with adorable you!! You are one fantastic son you know!!

BTW, has everyone visited his cashmere blog??


----------



## hovercraftier

*Claus*, when I'm mad at my mom I want yours to adopt me, OK? And I agree with *Mid-*, everyone should go to Claus' blog, good stuff there. I totally agree about how bad those flat shoes looked at Chanel, especially with that camera angle. http://thecashmerecolumns.blogspot.com


----------



## C_24

Thank you *Mystiletto*, *Mid-* and *hover*!

*kopibaby*- With my mom being Korean, there was no way I could get around piano lessons. Then I picked up the cello, but haven`t played both since I moved to Vienna and have no place for either! 

*Mid-*, thanks for promoting my blog, it`s very satisfying to get such great response!

*hover*, a sis that takes me disco dancing? I`d be cool with that! 

Well, call me completely out of my mind, but I couldn`t get the Rive Gauche out of my head. So I ordered one from eBay in the exact same color and will decide which one of the two I`m going to keep. I think that the Muse may be a bag that I drool over on others, but that maybe the RG suits me better.

We`ll see, I`m surely gonna ask you folks for advice!


----------



## ms piggy

Claus, can't wait to see the RG. Imo, YSL is another great brand with some of the best bags and shoes around. Highly aesthetic and functionable. 

Btw, love the reference to Madonna's Vogue on your blog!


----------



## Syma

*Claus*, I love the Muse on you! You totally rock that bag and you've got that whole preppy look down very well. You mum looks great with her bag as well, that pic is just too cute. Yay for mums the world over!

I've been on the search for nice hands free evening bag (i'm not too good with clutches ) and this particular one I've had my eye on for a couple of seasons so I decided to take the plunge before the price increases got too horrendous. It's the chanel 2.55 in dark silver (medium size). BTW I've posted a quick modelling pic too!


----------



## ms piggy

^ Great buy *Syma*. Love the 2.55 (esp the reissues). Really need to get my hands on one of those lambskin medium flaps in gold harware. So classic!


----------



## C_24

*Syma*, congrats! I love how the reissue has so much history and the Dark Silver colour is really special, somehow changing beteen silver and bronze!

One of the best classics!


----------



## Mystiletto

*Syma* what a beauty! That's a perfect evening bag and you can fit a lot more than a clutch.     I'm waiting impatiently for the release of the dark red reissue.


----------



## mistikat

Great bag, Syma - and great modelling pix, too! Congrats....!


----------



## Mid-

Gorgeous *Syma*, you wear it (and all your purses) so beautifully.

~ and now I can have some C lessons here, too!! ~


----------



## Syma

Thank you so much *Ms Piggy*, I hope you get the lambskin medium classic, I love the chanel flaps they have such an heirloom appeal to them.

Thank you *Claus*, I love the chameleon colour as well even though I was worried that the bag may be too blingy, but in the medium size it is perfect for me.

*Mystilleto*, I'm sure that the dark red will be TDF, I saw the dark navy metallic as well and it was truly stunning!!! *Mistikat *and *Mid *you are too kind


----------



## ouija board

Wow!  So many lovely acquisitions!  
*claus*--love the muse on you, but I'm really looking forward to seeing the Rive Gauche on you!  Your  mom really looks happy with  her Be a Bag, so glad you gave it to her!  LOL at your comment about "having" to learn a musical instrument!  I played piano for many years for that same reason!  Kind of regret picking a nonportable musical instrument since I do kind of miss it!

*Syma*-WOW!  That Chanel is gorgeous!  Perfect for evenings.  Note to self--Must stop by the Chanel boutique next time I'm in Vegas to look for that silver bag!


----------



## annie9999

*syma*- great bag.  so classic and beautiful.  enjoy.


----------



## rox_rocks

gorgeous *syma*...what a classic!


----------



## valerieteo

this is an overdue post.. got the Tod's D Media (?) bag in december in nickel pebbled patent leather.. and more importantly.. my Tod's nickel Dee with patent buckle ballerina flats!!! ive been lusting over these shoes for ages and i love them to bits!

p.s why is Tod's not more popular?


----------



## triggerpuff

Nice Tod's! My DW has the D-Bag as well, but in the orange colour. She also has the shoes (same design as yours, but in patent leather and suede) and she simply adores it cos its soooo comfortable. She can go walking around in them the whole day.

Actually, I like it that Tod's is not as popular, if not, prices might just go higher.


----------



## C_24

Those are nice Tod`s goodies, *valerieteo*! The color looks like it`s perfect as a neutral if you want to tote something else than black!

I don`t know, I think Tod`s has sort of an image problem. Their quality is good, but to me it always had this feel of targeting a group way older than me. Hence maybe their campaigns starring Sienna Miller and Julia Stegner to appeal to a younger crowd?


----------



## valerieteo

thanks triggerpuff and c_24!!! 

c: have they?? i havent really seen the ad campaigns.. but ive always been in love with their ballet flats and have always wondered why more people dont wear them.. lol.. but i know what u mean.. ive noticed the bags are always sported by a much older crowd.. 

T: orange.. in patent too???? ooo id love to see that! pix pix pix! did she get hers at the recent Tod's sale?? i see u live in sg too! hehe


----------



## Mid-

ooooww, love the "nickel" clolour *valerieteo*, and the ballerina flats!!! I seriously want them!!  Are they comfy?


----------



## ms piggy

*valerieteo* nice items from Tod's. This was the very first non-descript luxury brand I fell hard for (after moving on from LV and Gucci). I totally love the understated lux and quality. The workmanship is impeccable too imo, very much like Hermes. And the leather smells wonderful (am a total sniffer, LOL). I love their bags (the clean - some call it boring look and high functionality) and the shoes (the driving shoes are one of the best flats around and you should check out their heels too). I almost bought one of these flats in white but practicality took over.


----------



## ms piggy

Ahem, not older but sophisticated...


----------



## triggerpuff

Nope, not in patent, but the normal leather look. Got it for her last nov/dec (both shoe and bag). Dropped by both the paragon and taka store recently and the orange bag is no longer available liao. Have attached some pictures below, of the bag and the shoes...












and yup, we're from SGP!!


----------



## ms piggy

Mid- said:


> ooooww, love the "nickel" clolour *valerieteo*, and the ballerina flats!!! I seriously want them!!  Are they comfy?



Imo, Tod's driving shoes and ballerina flats are one of the most comfy around.


----------



## triggerpuff

Agree with *ms piggy*, my DW has never had a pair of comfy covered flats and can never go on a pair of those for an entire day... until she got these ballerinas. worth every single cent I spent!!


----------



## valerieteo

ms piggy said:


> Ahem, not older but sophisticated...



haha but of course =D 

T: love the orange bag!!! looks like the bigger size.. i checked nordstorms website or was it bluefly.. and they had a couple of D bag styles i got so confused!! i think ours are similar but not exactly the same? seems like your height is taller then mine.. and her suede shoes are gorgeous!!!! im too scared of wearing suede shoes.. bad experience in the past but kudos to her!

miss piggy: i totally agree.. their designs are so understated and classic.. and the functionality aspect of the bag is out of this world. i honestly love the fact its an open bag without flaps or zippers cuz i find them quite annoying.. cheers to tods!


----------



## Sum

*Syma*, bag looks really good on you!

*Valerieteo*, nice tote & love the flats!


----------



## valerieteo

mid: they are the comfiest flats ever.. so far the leather hasnt scratched or anything and i love that the soles have studded grips.. because often enough on a rainy day im slipping and sliding around in my other shoes that have no grip!! ive found my feet and physical health saviours =D


----------



## ms piggy

The D bag (supposedly named after Princess Diana of Wales) comes in multiple sizes small (picola), medium (media), large and even XL. There's also a new restyled D bag which is has a slight different look. The D bag makes a great tote for work/shopping.

Tod's is still much under the radar though increasingly gaining more publicity. I'd love to have this secret to myself longer.


----------



## triggerpuff

Actually, DW finds the TOD's tote is too heavy especially after she got her venetas. She commented that Tod is heavy even when its empty. So her new BFs are the Venetas now..


----------



## Mid-

*ms piggy*,* triggerpuff*, and *valerieteo*, thank you for your endorsement!! My mall recently opened Tod's so I'll drop by soon. Come to think of it, Tod's in another mall that's been around has more formal and mature feel, while this new one has a more casual yet sophisticated atmosphere. Maybe they have a new strategy...


----------



## C_24

That`s what I meant. I was just in a rush and "older" was the only word that came to my mind. Hope I didn?t offend anyone! 



ms piggy said:


> Ahem, not older but sophisticated...


----------



## ReRe

Just picked up this Ferragamo on sale at Saks...


----------



## kiss_p

ReRe - nice ferragamo!!


----------



## kopibaby

wow *syma!*

very pretty chanel classic!

congrats!


----------



## kopibaby

valerie,
i love tods too and i have three pieces from them...one of which is the d bag...

congrats on the purchases!


----------



## kopibaby

*trigger,*
i have the same bag as your DW!!
its one of my long time favourites!



triggerpuff said:


> Nope, not in patent, but the normal leather look. Got it for her last nov/dec (both shoe and bag). Dropped by both the paragon and taka store recently and the orange bag is no longer available liao. Have attached some pictures below, of the bag and the shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yup, we're from SGP!!


----------



## valerieteo

ms piggy said:


> The D bag (supposedly named after Princess Diana of Wales) comes in multiple sizes small (picola), medium (media), large and even XL. There's also a new restyled D bag which is has a slight different look. The D bag makes a great tote for work/shopping.
> 
> Tod's is still much under the radar though increasingly gaining more publicity. *I'd love to have this secret to myself longer*.



haha too true too true.. 

Mids: glad we could help.. u should definetely check the store out! their s/s colours are really nice..

kopi: wow you're a real fan! thats great..  thanks for your compliments


----------



## ReRe

Thanks kiss_p!


----------



## mundodabolsa

so belated, but, * syma * I LOVE the chanel, what a great metallic. I have a regular black reissue and your pictures are reminding me that I need to use it again, it used to be such a go to bag for me.  

p.s. can I have your hair?


----------



## armcandyaddict

i'm a fan of tod's too, for it's functionality. while i love bv for it's luxe leather and weave, i hesitate to subject them to the abuses of business travel. for those hateful "hit-the-ground-running" kind of rushed business trips my tod's t media (luggage size) is always there to brave the frontline with me. it has survived crowded airports of rude people elbowing past me, being stashed under the plane seat, and being sandwiched in the overhead cabins, and most definitely being dumped on numerous meeting room and restaurant floors, chairs and tables. and on trips where i tote less the more classic looking kate (or is it kelly?) is the one i lug around.

for what it's worth tod's is probably one of the most underrated brands around. maybe that's why i'm a fan?


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> That`s what I meant. I was just in a rush and "older" was the only word that came to my mind. Hope I didn?t offend anyone!


 
No worries!


----------



## ms piggy

^^ *ACA*, that would be the Kate (east/west shape, double handle). I have the black with cream stitching and it's one of my basic work bag that goes from day to night! Another fav is my cream Micky bag which is great for both work and casual use. 

I have always liked the D bag esp in white but practicality has prevented me from getting one. Must get one before the prices shoots through the roof (it is already increasing every year). ush:


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *ms piggy*. my kate is in a very dark brown. i love the front pocket and mini padlock. and you are totally right about it being a total workhorse.

actually, i would hesitate on a white d especially if you are going to be travelling with it. my t media is in a caramel shade and even that has shown signs of scuffing at the edges. it's a good thing the bag looks ok with some "distressing".


----------



## kopibaby

*aca and ms piggy,*
any pics of kate to share please?


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *kopibaby*, will snap one and post it for you.


----------



## ms piggy

I posted a pic of the Tod's Kate bag together with my then new Louboutin Materna wedge in this very same thread back in Nov last year.


----------



## mlbags

armcandyaddict said:


> i'm a fan of tod's too, for it's functionality. while i love bv for it's luxe leather and weave, i hesitate to subject them to the abuses of business travel. for those hateful "hit-the-ground-running" kind of rushed business trips my tod's t media (luggage size) is always there to brave the frontline with me. it has survived crowded airports of rude people elbowing past me, being stashed under the plane seat, and being sandwiched in the overhead cabins, and most definitely being dumped on numerous meeting room and restaurant floors, chairs and tables. and on trips where i tote less the more classic looking kate (or is it kelly?) is the one i lug around.
> 
> for what it's worth tod's is probably one of the most underrated brands around. maybe that's why i'm a fan?


 
*aca*, I'm lazy to type, and short of repeating what you said - these will be my exact words for Tod's.  Love Tod's, I do!


----------



## kopibaby

*ms piggy,*
you have the memory of an elephant! (its a compliment).

sorry - i saw this pic before too but couldnt remember. it must be the age.....

thanks babe!


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks *ms piggy*, for doing the honours. now that i've seen your action shot i feel like taking ol' kate out of the dustbag for a spin.


----------



## ms piggy

^^ No prob, you're most welcome! Actually I tend to remember mostly useless stuff/info - as my DH will readily agree.


----------



## ms piggy

*ACA*, you should, Ms Kate has been doing the honours lately. I love the front pocket too, so convenient for handphone and staff pass - stuff that you need to reach for often and quickly. I secretly love the little padlock too (very H like, shhhh). You can't see it from the pic here but I hang it together with the pochette (and key) at one side of the handle just like the H bags.


----------



## armcandyaddict

*ms piggy*, you have just convinced me. will take her out for a spin tomorrow. the part time needs a rest anyway - have been using her to death!


----------



## ms piggy

^ Do post a pic of Miss brown Kate too!


----------



## valerieteo

ooo... ms piggy was just going to ask u to post a pic as i was reading the thread but sure enough u already did! and i must say.. u are rocking that bag.. i LOVE that dress.. its really pretty =D 

ACA: thanks so much for your input.. im a newbie to Tod's and learning abt it is great! and yes.. pics of kate plssssss


----------



## valerieteo

armcandyaddict said:


> *ms piggy*, you have just convinced me. will take her out for a spin tomorrow. the *part time *needs a rest anyway - have been using her to death!



the part time is the best bbag style!!! lol i hope thats what ur talking about otherwise id have just made a fool of myself.. but i love the part time!! pls share a pic of this bag too


----------



## kopibaby

*ms piggy,*
thanks for the pic.
you are making me want to take out my other tods bags to use (which have been neglected by me recently  due to bv)....oops...


----------



## Syma

Thank you Ouijaboard, Annie9999, Rox-Rocks, Sum and Kopibaby! 

Many Congrats on you Tods *Valerieteo  *I'm a big fan of their shoes (especially the driving ones) alas I sold all but one of my Tods bags ( I had an eight and dark brown Mikey bag) to fund my BV's last year!


----------



## Syma

mundodabolsa said:


> so belated, but, * syma * I LOVE the chanel, what a great metallic. I have a regular black reissue and your pictures are reminding me that I need to use it again, it used to be such a go to bag for me.
> 
> p.s. can I have your hair?



 Thanks *Mundo*! You can have my hair anyday lol! Mostly it's a mess, it's very thick and has this wierd way of curling at the ends . BTW where is that camera I'm still dying to see the pics of your gorgeous cabat and the Maxi Veneta 

*Ms Piggy *you look so sophisticated with your Tods and I love the patent peep toe wedges!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi, here's ms. brown kate. please excuse the background and poor quality of the pic, just snapped this from my mobile in the office. ush:


----------



## kopibaby

*aca*
very classic and pretty!


----------



## valerieteo

*aca*: love it!.. now.. modelling pics? hehe


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *kopibaby* and *valerieteo*. after using it for the morning was reminded of just how functional tod's bags really are. the ezlink card, mobile and security pass gets whipped in and out in a heartbeat! the zippers are so smooth and easy to work with.

yes, i am giving my balenciaga part time a rest. have been using it to death for the whole month now. but i do love the giant silver hardware and colour sahara - so easy to dress up or down with all sorts of outfits. here are a couple of shots.


----------



## ms piggy

Syma said:


> *Ms Piggy *you look so sophisticated with your Tods and I love the patent peep toe wedges!



Thanks *Syma* for the kind words!


----------



## lilpicotin

*misspiggy*, i'm mainly a lurker on this subforum, but i looooooooooove looking at your pics. you always look so gorgeous and stylish. i come here just to gawk sometimes. :shame:


----------



## valerieteo

armcandyaddict said:


> thanks, *kopibaby* and *valerieteo*. after using it for the morning was reminded of just how functional tod's bags really are. the ezlink card, mobile and security pass gets whipped in and out in a heartbeat! the zippers are so smooth and easy to work with.
> 
> yes, i am giving my balenciaga part time a rest. have been using it to death for the whole month now. but i do love the giant silver hardware and colour sahara - so easy to dress up or down with all sorts of outfits. here are a couple of shots.
> View attachment 344127
> View attachment 344128



ah! i love love love it.. GH is my fav as i dont care too much for the tassels! and in a part time! you've got my perfect bag right there.. urm.. except for BV of course.. :shame:


----------



## mistikat

I just received the Hermes Karo style organizers made by Piero Tucci in Italy. (Hermes has now discontinued the style.) 

I ordered them about 10 days ago and even though the web site said they would need to be custom made and take three weeks, plus shipping, they arrived today. For those of us trying to keep our bags organized, these are great! Nice leather, well-made, colourful, reasonably priced at 62 euro each, and they are large enough to be used as a clutch as well. I've already put the red one in my club stripe Montaigne to check it for size, and the black will go into the stud stamped Veneta. Am very happy with these!


----------



## kopibaby

wow *mistikat*!
they are very very pretty! the leather looks so luxurious from the pics!
can i trouble you to take a pic of how it looks inside your montaigne pleeeease? and of course, some action pics of you using it as a clutch will be nice too!

congrats on the purchases!


----------



## mistikat

Thanks; will try to take the pix tomorrow. They really are very nice - good quality leather, excellent price and fast delivery. For now, I loaded up two of them (the purple and the royal blue) with makeup and hair clips in one and tissues and an envirosac in the other and put them in my Nancy Gonzalez tote. It's pretty big, so little things like that kind of disappear. It was nice being able to reach for one thing instead of digging through ten!


----------



## annie9999

*mistikat*- they look terrific and so useful.


----------



## mistikat

It's a nice way to stay organized, *annie9999*. And though I love the Hermes leather, I am thankful these cost WAY less! (Though it's funny: the stamp on the inside flap has their "brand name" for this model - Royal Highness. That made me laugh!)


----------



## Sum

beautiful organizers! they look very well made.


----------



## VKD

Wow.  They are really good quality.  Good find.


----------



## mistikat

The web site is www.pierotucci.com and the delivery was super fast. They have all kinds of leather goods - worth checking out and I know other TPFers have had good experiences with them, for the most part.


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks *mistikat* for the intro to pierotucci. Will certainly check it out. Love the Karo-like organisers.


----------



## ms piggy

Two evenings ago, DH and I decided to try out the latest ramen shop in town (ramen is a type of Japanese noodle soup dish which is absolutely delicious!) It was located in a corner of a shopping mall overlooking the Singapore river. The Hokkaido ramen was really good and dare I say the best in town so far (and the many Japanese frequenting the place would truly attest to its authencity) It's a small shop very much like how a ramen shop would be like in Tokyo city. And the best part is they have lined ratten basket for ladies' bags to sit in. How wonderful! Here's a pic of Ms Kate Black in the basket and also a pic of her in the office earlier in the day. Pardon the blurry pics which were taken on my mobile phone.


----------



## triggerpuff

Oh! I must try! I love ramen!! Is it at Central?


----------



## ms piggy

^ Yup *triggerpuff*! There are 2 ramen shops there. This one is on 3rd floor tuck away in a corner. Tried the "tontoro" with your noodles - pork cheek meat with fat but super yummy and melts in your mouth! This place is way better than the famous Hokkaido ramen at Gallery Hotel which I felt the standard has dropped significantly.


----------



## triggerpuff

OMG.... the way you describe it makes me drool!! I definitely trying it! Thanks!


----------



## armcandyaddict

wow, sounds totally yummy. will give it a try the next time i'm at central. and it's great to know that i have a special place to stash the precious arm candy instead of having to dump it on the floor or risk having gravy or soup on it while eating with it on my lap.


----------



## mistikat

*kopibaby*, here are some pictures with two of the Karo-style bags in my Montaigne; it is also holding my wallet, Blackberry, pen case and Palm in its case. And there is still a lot of room for more.


----------



## ms piggy

^^ I hope I have not raised the expectation too much, LOL. Try the shio (salt) based soup.


----------



## mistikat

*ms piggy*, loved the little baskets at the ramen place! I wish more restaurants would offer a safe place to store your purse while you eat!


----------



## ms piggy

BlueGenes said:


> *misspiggy*, i'm mainly a lurker on this subforum, but i looooooooooove looking at your pics. you always look so gorgeous and stylish. i come here just to gawk sometimes. :shame:



How sweet of you *BlueGenes*! You're making me


----------



## ms piggy

*mistikat*, your Montaigne is just gorgeous!!! Love the colours on and inside the bag!


----------



## triggerpuff

Oh my goodness... .my heart almost stopped when I saw that!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ms piggy

Definitely *ACA*, *mistikat*, I usually keep my purse behind me on the seat and have many occasions "push" the bag onto the floor with my tush!


----------



## mistikat

Thanks, *ms piggy* and *triggerpuff*! I bought the red clutch/pochette with this Montaigne in mind. And it's nice we're finally getting a bright sunny day - now if it wasn't so damned cold!

*ms piggy*, I hear you about wanting to protect the purse at all costs! I have actually on occasion sat with one in my lap with a napkin over it rather than put it on the floor! (You know you're mad about purses when!)


----------



## triggerpuff

*mistikat*, my DW would always sit with her veneta in her lap. i always warn her about dripping gravy or sauces on it!! she loves the soft feel of the veneta in her lap...


----------



## mistikat

As long as she's using a thick napkin to catch the drips!


----------



## Syma

Mistikat, love the organisers, all those pretty colours look soo beautiful! The club stripe montaigne is also amazing!


----------



## mistikat

Thanks, *Syma*! Those little organizers are great - far easier to grab those and put them in whatever bag I'm using. And they leave a lot of room for other things, if needed, without overstuffing the bag.


----------



## annie9999

*mistikat*- your bag is tdf and those organizers are perfect.
*ms piggy*- love your bag and wish all restaurants were so considerate.


----------



## ouija board

Ms piggy, you are making me hungry talking about noodle shops--I love noodles!

Mistikat, you do pack that montaigne full to the brim with goodies!  I like your karo style organizers, a good alternative now that Hermes is discontinuing theirs.


----------



## kopibaby

ms piggy said:


> Two evenings ago, DH and I decided to try out the latest ramen shop in town (ramen is a type of Japanese noodle soup dish which is absolutely delicious!) It was located in a corner of a shopping mall overlooking the Singapore river. The Hokkaido ramen was really good and dare I say the best in town so far (and the many Japanese frequenting the place would truly attest to its authencity) It's a small shop very much like how a ramen shop would be like in Tokyo city. And the best part is they have lined ratten basket for ladies' bags to sit in. How wonderful! Here's a pic of Ms Kate Black in the basket and also a pic of her in the office earlier in the day. Pardon the blurry pics which were taken on my mobile phone.


 
*ms piggy*,
this basket to put your personal stuff while having a meal is very common on hokkaido. i was there just last year (and going again in 2 weeks! ) and i came across a number of ramen shops and they had similar containers for the bags. DH and i were pleasantly surprised by the "nice gesture" and convenience but yet at the same time not surprised coz they are japanese!  its a compliment! japanese are just amazing in some of the things that they thought of and the things that they do....


----------



## kopibaby

mistikat said:


> *kopibaby*, here are some pictures with two of the Karo-style bags in my Montaigne; it is also holding my wallet, Blackberry, pen case and Palm in its case. And there is still a lot of room for more.


 
*mistikat,*
thank you soooo much for the pics! your montaigne looks georgeous! and i like how the sun shine casts a nice glow on it! very pretty!


----------



## kopibaby

ms piggy said:


> How sweet of you *BlueGenes*! You're making me


 
*ms piggy,*
me salute you. only you can cause a lurker to post something!

- how come no "kowtow" smiley?,..


----------



## Mid-

*mistikat*, love the colours of your karos, such subtle beauty!!  Has H discontinued all the karos or just that particular style (colours?, leather type?), may I ask? 

Oh *ms piggy*, I loooove ramen!! and it's such a neat idea that the restaurant (or is it more like a joint?) to provide the baskets.  Ramen places can get pretty greasy you know.  Gee, gotta run to get my ramen supply!!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *mistikat*, yours must be the most organised montaigne ever! and the stripes are just beautiful.


----------



## ms piggy

Mid- said:


> Oh *ms piggy*, I loooove ramen!! and it's such a neat idea that the restaurant (or is it more like a joint?) to provide the baskets. Ramen places can get pretty greasy you know. Gee, gotta run to get my ramen supply!!


 
*Mid-* this place is more like a restaurant albeit a small one and it's not greasy at all (at least not now as it's less than a month old!) I love the ramen joints in Tokyo - not the greasy part but the hot piping noodles on a cold day. Oh, and I love those instant ramen noodles from Japan too (esp those in a cup, I know I know, not the most healthy).


----------



## aki_sato

My first BV..though still confused about the colour :shame:

Thank you for all who helped me authenticating this


----------



## VKD

aki-sato

Congratulations!  That is gorgeous.  I don't think there is a Veneta ever made that I wouldn't love and wish for.


----------



## armcandyaddict

congrats on snagging the gorgeous carmine veneta, *aki_sato*! enjoy her in good health.


----------



## BookerMoose

armcandyaddict said:


> congrats on snagging the gorgeous carmine veneta, *aki_sato*! enjoy her in good health.



Actually, I think it is a gorgeous rosso Veneta...  But hopefully someone with a rosso something will confirm the colour code at some point!!


----------



## nizlay

I have the new ball in the new red/pink colour and the tag reads  
179197 V00A2 6401
EPEV 2007 3731 B

Not sure if that helps anyone!


----------



## kopibaby

*sato,*
congrats!


----------



## armcandyaddict

oops, sorry, thought it was a carmine veneta. :shame:


----------



## Nymph

Carmino or Rosso (which season?)... Your first BV is GORGEOUS, *aki_sato*! Congrats!


----------



## Mid-

Yay for your first BV, *aki_sato*!!  Omedeto~~ (I'm assuming that you speak Japanese?)  It definitely deserves a new thread, why don't you start one?

*ms piggy*, you are seriously making me hungry...


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you *VKD, armcandyaddict, kopybaby* and *Nymph* 

I have to specially thank *Boxermom, BookierMoose, Nizlay, Mistikat* and *Syma* who not only spent time authenticating for me but also their effort trying to solve the colour issue


----------



## aki_sato

Mid- said:


> Yay for your first BV, *aki_sato*!!  Omedeto~~ (I'm assuming that you speak Japanese?)  It definitely deserves a new thread, why don't you start one?



*Mid*, Arigatouu 

New thread?  Perhaps later when I have a little bit more of this addictive BV :shame:


----------



## aki_sato

armcandyaddict said:


> oops, sorry, thought it was a carmine veneta. :shame:



LOL, *arm*, at least you know colours in BV 

I bought the bag, not even knowing what's the colour is called :shame:


----------



## armcandyaddict

*aki_sato*, well, i fell in love with the carmine veneta even before i knew it's name. one look and it was love at first sight! that's what inspired me to learn more about bv, and now i am seriously addicted!


----------



## BookerMoose

armcandyaddict said:


> hi *mistikat*, yours must be the most organised montaigne ever! and the stripes are just beautiful.



I don't know *aca*, I also remember some pictures of the inside of your carmino Montaigne that really put mine to shame (how you have everything lined up crosswise in an extremely tidy and organized row!).  Seeing that and realizing how everything in mine was just jumbled together definitely spurred me on to do some Montaigne organization of my own (which is still a work in progress..).

But I do agree that *mistikat* has a pretty awesome set-up for her Montaigne as well!  And the stripes are definitely beautiful. 

Have I mentioned that I just love the Montaigne...?


----------



## BookerMoose

aki_sato said:


> LOL, *arm*, at least you know colours in BV
> 
> I bought the bag, not even knowing what's the colour is called :shame:



Hey *aki_sato*, I'm sure a lot of us bought our first BV in much the same way.  Mine was a noce Montaigne and at the time I bought it I had absolutely no idea what the colour was called and only a vague idea that it was a "Montaigne" - all I knew was that I HAD to have it!!!

And I learn new stuff about BV from the others here every day - I bet we all do!


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks for the kind words, *bookermoose*. i think in general it's just so easy to keep stuff organised in the montaigne with a couple of pouches. i'm now trying to work out a good formula for my large veneta. will post pics when i find it.


----------



## kopibaby

BookerMoose said:


> Hey *aki_sato*, I'm sure a lot of us bought our first BV in much the same way. Mine was a noce Montaigne and at the time I bought it I had absolutely no idea what the colour was called and only a vague idea that it was a "Montaigne" - all I knew was that I HAD to have it!!!
> 
> *And I learn new stuff about BV from the others here every day - I bet we all do!*


 
totally agree with *bm.*
i learn so much from all of you here...
there was once when i was in the shop and asking all the questions...and the SA asked if i have a lot of bv as i seem very "knowledgeable".
i told her no, just that i love bv and that i make the effort to learn more about the brand, of which one of the avenue is this forum.


----------



## triggerpuff

Here's my latest purchase... not a BV, but since its for DW's feet, only the most comfortable pair will do. Just got them today.

Got a pair of Tod's ballerinas. Will quickly take some pictures and share...


----------



## kopibaby

oooo, *trigger puff,*
cant wait for the pics!

are they supposed to be v-day pressies?


----------



## triggerpuff

Here are the pictures.... enjoy...


----------



## kopibaby

awwww...that is sooo pretty!! your dw is such a lucky lady!

is that from the latest collection? i have not seen this design before.


----------



## triggerpuff

kopibaby said:


> awwww...that is sooo pretty!! your dw is such a lucky lady!
> 
> is that from the latest collection? i have not seen this design before.



Eh, actually I have no idea. But probably so... :shame: Bought it cause I love the look (especially the frilly bits at the toe!!).


----------



## valerieteo

ooo!! trigger!! ur such a wonderful DH! love the new shoes


----------



## dolphingirl

Definately beautiful Tods flats.  They are very cute.  *Trigger*, what a nice DH you are.


----------



## dolphingirl

*ACA*, I'm having same headache with my large veneta.  Can't find things inside!!  Please post pictures when you find a good solution to organize it.  And *kopibaby,* I'm the same.  My BV SA was so surprised that I can tell the difference of nappa and nappa umbria and I can name so many colors.   His eyes opened so wide when I went on to name the exotics and each different models.   Haha......everything is learn from here.  I must say a big thank you to every one!


----------



## triggerpuff

Thank you for all your kinds words, *valerie*, *dolphingirl* and *kopibaby*... :shame:


----------



## armcandyaddict

*triggerpuff*, you are such a darling! those tod's ballerinas are just adorable. dw must be over the moon!

and *dolphingirl*, i'm still doing the "research" on the veneta. think i'm going to hit a winning formula soon.


----------



## lccsue

Bought two Botkiers this weekend - a Sasha Satchel in pudding and a Trigger in black....I should be having buyers remorse but I am just so happy!


----------



## kopibaby

i use those purse organisers in my medium veneta.
mabbe *dophingirl* and *aca* can consider using that for their large v.


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *kopibaby*, are you using the muji one? would it be too small for a large veneta?


----------



## kopibaby

armcandyaddict said:


> hi *kopibaby*, are you using the muji one? would it be too small for a large veneta?


 
*aca*,
yea, i am using the muji one. the smaller size one. you can get the bigger size one for your large v?

suggest u go try it out in the shop lor. anyways, muji is also at paragon. so you can pop by muji after popping by bv, or the other way round...


----------



## C_24

After having been stuck in the customs for over a week, I finally got my Rive Gauche today- and I have to say I love it!

I like how I can wear it with the handles as well as messenger-style and how it feels just perfect when worn.

Now I simply don`t know what to do with the Muse. The color is slightly darker and I think I prefer the color but I just don`t know how much mileage the Muse would get! Aaaah, decisions!

Here are comparison pics:


----------



## Syma

^ *Claus *both bags are great, but your right about the colours being too similar, If I had to pick one I prefer the rive gauche on you compared to the muse (but that is my personal opinion) or could you possibly exchange the muse for a different colour if your really loving this bag???


----------



## C_24

^That`s what I`m thinking about, exchanging the Muse to another colour. Well, I just have to make up my mind, I guess!


----------



## foxie-pooh

I have the RG i gray and I love how functional it is, even though I don't use it  much...If you love both, maybe you can keep the muse as a travel bag, as the xl can probably hold more than the large RG...otherwise return it for another color or sell it


----------



## hovercraftier

I love that Rive Gauche, don't get rid of that one!


----------



## spendalot

I have both and I love them. But i say you should exchange one of them for a different colour


----------



## uclaboi

*C*, both look good on you.  But between the two, I like the RG better.


----------



## mistikat

I agree - the Rive Gauche is a terrific bag and I think looks better on you as well.... if you can easily exchange it, I would...


----------



## kopibaby

claus,
amazing pics! you carry both of them so well. very nice!
i would say both  are beautiful and the colours, though similar are still different at the end of the day.
enjoy them both!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *c_24*, both are looking fabulous but i'd say the rg looks better in action. maybe trade in the muse for a darker colour?


----------



## Bunkie

*C_24*, I love that color!  That bag looks awesome in action!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spendalot

As some of you might know, I am very new to BV and still awaiting for my first BV purchase. So just thought that I'd share with you what I was into pre-BV. My last couple of buys.


----------



## C_24

Thanks everyone for their thoughts. I think I might exchange the Muse to another colour or let it go completely, I`m going to decide in the next weeks.

*spendalot*, your Large Muse and the Gauffre Prada look great on you!


----------



## mundodabolsa

C_24 said:


> Thanks everyone for their thoughts. I think I might exchange the Muse to another colour or let it go completely, I`m going to decide in the next weeks.



return the muse, use the money for more BV :devil:


----------



## C_24

*mundo*, you little enabler you! 

Sounds perfectly reasonable though!


----------



## uclaboi

I'm w/ *Mundo*.  Get something in BV's *Cement* color!


----------



## spendalot

C_24 said:


> *spendalot*, your Large Muse and the Gauffre Prada look great on you!


 
Thanks C_24. So have you made your decision?


----------



## ebruo

I bought a really nice silk DVF top in cream and green with a deep V neck and a swishy swooshy loose cut. Also picked up a silk Dosa dress on sale, 70% off. The arms are too tight, so it is yet another incentive to go on a diet (any tips would really be appreciated). It hangs beautifully otherwise though, with vibrant flowers and paradise birds as the print. I can totally wear it in Summer with my gold BV sandals from last year and possibly my new ottone sloane (need to try on and see if they will go together though).

I'm looking for a pair of really cool sunglasses, but am yet to fall in love with something. My favourites are still last year's purchase of honey coloured glittery LVs


----------



## Sum

*aki_sato*, congrats on your beautiful veneta! beautiful color!

*triggerpuff*, so sweet of you to get DW the darling flats. she can definitely use this to shop around for more BVs.

*Iccsue*, hope you share picts of your Botkier babies..

*C_24*, love the RG on you. Hope you keep this!

*spendalot*, you look great with the bags, am sure you'll look equally great with your first BV bag

*ebruo*, the top and dress sounds nice, hope you share picts


----------



## triggerpuff

Sum said:


> *triggerpuff*, so sweet of you to get DW the darling flats. she can definitely use this to shop around for more BVs.



Hahaha.... yup, she wears them on a almost daily basis!


----------



## ms piggy

ebruo said:


> I bought a really nice silk DVF top in cream and green with a deep V neck and a swishy swooshy loose cut. Also picked up a silk Dosa dress on sale, 70% off. The arms are too tight, so it is yet another incentive to go on a diet (any tips would really be appreciated). It hangs beautifully otherwise though, with vibrant flowers and paradise birds as the print. I can totally wear it in Summer with my gold BV sandals from last year and possibly my new ottone sloane (need to try on and see if they will go together though).
> 
> I'm looking for a pair of really cool sunglasses, but am yet to fall in love with something. My favourites are still last year's purchase of honey coloured glittery LVs



My darling E, the DVF sounds sexy, great for Valentine's  And I see you're still into the sunnies,  I have yet to get my Chanel one (with Carmelias on the side).


----------



## ms piggy

Claus, I'm a HUGE fan of the RG, though I do own both. And I love it on you! Agree with dropping the Muse and getting something in BV (or maybe even some H accessories) instead.


----------



## ms piggy

Great action shots *spendalot*. Can't wait to see your first BV.


----------



## valerieteo

ok this isnt officially a buy but I got a wonderful Kate Spare wallet from my darling bf on this special day! ah im over the moon so i just thought id share =D


----------



## ms piggy

^ Would that be Kate Spate  Do share pics!


----------



## valerieteo

haha oops!! ok way too excited i didn't even reread the post..
pics on the way! how was ur vday miss piggy


----------



## ms piggy

ms piggy said:


> ^ Would that be Kate *Spate*  Do share pics!



Even I got it wrong as well, it should be Kate *Spade*.  

It's a quiet Valentine for us. We are quite past the flowers, candle light dinner etc, plus DH is not really into the Valentine stuff. Had a busy day at work too, rather beat, which explains all the typos. ush:


----------



## valerieteo

here it is.. miss kate SPADE herself  and some valentine companions


----------



## valerieteo

haha yes. ok i didnt even notice your mistake.. which means work is obviously getting to me too! lol. i miss sleeping past 7am..


----------



## ms piggy

Beautiful flowers (love roses) and a lovely wallet (plus a cute Valentine card). Ah, how I miss those young courting days. Kate Spade was the first "designer" brand DH (then boyfriend) bought for me, so it holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## bprimuslevy

Lovely flowers *valerieteo*.  I like you wallet, especially the orange contrast interior.


----------



## valerieteo

thanks ms piggy!! haha yah im enjoying it whilst i can! lol. 

thats so sweet =D i love how its of good quality (well not quite up to BV standard but u know!) and yet affordable-ish! 

p.s got a lil someting else that shall be a post for another night

[edit] thanks bprimuslevy! had to say that was a big part of his decision lol. he loves bright orange


----------



## ms piggy

valerieteo said:


> p.s got a lil someting else that shall be a post for another night
> 
> [edit] thanks bprimuslevy! had to say that was a big part of his decision lol. he loves *bright orange*



That's sound racy!  Orange is good, training for the ultimate orange - H??


----------



## valerieteo

haha!! what an enabler!.. ok.. im 20 this yr.. so a little time please??? lol i think my life savings cant even equate to a H at the rate im going..


----------



## Syma

^Lovely flowers and love the wallet, especially the name play on Kate Spare, no spate, no SPADE, hehe . Hope you have a lovely valentines day! *Ms Piggy *does your DH share the same school of thought as mine where every day is valentines day for us honey????


----------



## Bunkie

We normally don't do a big gift exchange, but this year's Vday was special for us for many reasons.  I got DH an orange bunny/doggy tie from H (and an e-toothbrush), and he got me a lovely tennis bracelet.  I'm not the first to post this tie on tPF - I believe *ms piggy* shared with us the same one she got for her DH a few months back!  The last pic shows a close-up of the event's spoils.


----------



## C_24

^*Bunkie*, what a nice way to celebrate a special VDay! The tie is really cute and you look terrific with the tennis bracelet!


----------



## ms piggy

Syma said:


> *Ms Piggy *does your DH share the same school of thought as mine where every day is valentines day for us honey????


 
Actually he does - although I do not get flowers everyday. He just does not buy into the whole flowers/dinner/etc stuff which he feels is overly commercialised. He is a sweetie who likes to surprise me.


----------



## ms piggy

*Bunkie*, fab gifts. Our DH are now H tie twins . Love the diamond bracelet, it's perfect on you!!! I think you got the better end of the deal (gift exchange) if you ask me.


----------



## Syma

*Ms **Piggy*, your DH sounds exactly like mine! *Bunkie*, how gorgeous, I love the tie and the tennis bracelet looks beautiful on you!


----------



## kopibaby

*bunkie,*
i am sooooo droooooling over your tennis bracelet!!

its something that i have always wanted but cant bear to spend that much!!

enjoy it!


----------



## spendalot

*sum, ms piggy,* thank you for your kind words. Its a bit of a suspense but I just got 2 bvs at once. They're not with me yet tho'....will definitely post shots when they arrive


----------



## ouija board

Bunkie, gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## mom2three

Beautiful bracelet Bunkie...

Claus...you should definetely keep the Rive Gauche


----------



## Bunkie

*Claus, ms piggy, Syma, kopibaby, oujia board, mom2three*... Thank you


----------



## uclaboi

*Bunkie *- what a sweet gift from DH!  And the tie is so cute!

I picked up these sneakers from LV today.  Victoire sneaker in metallic silver.  I've been looking of a pair of silver sneakers to go my silver metallic DG jacket.


----------



## dolphingirl

Beautiful sneakers, *uclaboi*.  And they look really comfortable too.  BV also has a pair of matte silver sneakers from the previous season which I almost got.  I ended up getting the noce ones.


----------



## kopibaby

spendalot said:


> *sum, ms piggy,* thank you for your kind words. Its a bit of a suspense but I just got 2 bvs at once. They're not with me yet tho'....will definitely post shots when they arrive


 
 you decided to get on BF?
cant wait for your pics!


----------



## valerieteo

uclaboi i love those sneakers.. i saw them in white in the shop window, stopped in my tracks and quickly pointed them out to my bf. unfortunately hes not much for sneakers otherwise id have made him try them on!


----------



## C_24

*uclaboi*, love those sneakers! LVs are definitely the more comfortable ones in my shoe collection!


----------



## Bunkie

*uclaboi*, love the sneakers!  Is that calf?  It looks so supple...


----------



## ms piggy

*uclaboi*, you're seriously one stylo guy!! Look at those peeps.


----------



## mistikat

*uclaboi,* fun, gorgeous sneaks! Now we need some modelling pix with your matching jacket!


----------



## armcandyaddict

ooh, *uclaboi*, those sneaks are smokin' hot!


----------



## rox_rocks

bump...bump...bumping this thread and saying "hello" to every one  missing you all 

apologies for being MIA (missing-in-action) lately  too much going on and...long story, not to worry, I won't bore you with it 

please allow me to share - 35cm hermes birkin, vache liegee, brique/ebene, gold hardware 

picture taken with my two boys just right after my eldest son's graduation from the University of Melbourne last Saturday, the 5th if April

many thanks!


----------



## annie9999

*rox_rocks*- congrat's on the beautiful bag but more importantly congrats on the graduation.  my son graduated two years ago from uvm and it's the best feeling.
hope it was a wonderful day.
enjoy the birkin- great color, great size great leather.


----------



## C_24

*rox_rocks*, you are one seriously chic lady! That cape is tdf and the Birkin is stunning!

Tell your son we congratulate him all. I`ve just received my bachelor`s degree, too, so I know how proud he and you as his mother must be, but here at my uni, there was no ceremony, so it just passed like any other day...


----------



## lawbabe

*rox-rocks, *congratulations!
*C_24, *congrats to you too!! Bachelor's degree is in fact a big thing, even if the day seems to pass like any other, you'll see later that it will have it's positive effects in your life and was worth all the effort (and those long hours spent learning, instead of doing something else that seemed so much more tempting at the moment).


----------



## BookerMoose

So many congratulations - to *rox-rocks* on the Birkin, to *rox-rocks*' son on his graduation, and to *C_24* on your graduation too - I'm sorry to hear your school doesn't have a ceremony... it is definitely an achievement that should be celebrated!


----------



## Mid-

Wow *rox_rocks*, what a stunning colour this B is! Looks fantastic on you!!
And many congrats to you and your son on his graduation. You must be one proud (and chic) mom!! Cheers!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

* rox rocks * I saw that pic over in the hermes forum and didn't even realize it was you, how beautiful!! that color for a birkin is really unique. you look gorgeous.  congratulations to your son!


----------



## kopibaby

*rox socks,*
congrats on so many counts!
on your son's graduation
on your beautiful birkin
on your looking gorgeous at your sun's graduation

i love how you pull the whole look together! - chic!


----------



## jll9

rox_rocks, congrats on your new purchase and your family's acheivements!


----------



## ouija board

rox_rocks--beautiful birkin, and many congrats on your son's graduation!


----------



## spendalot

congrats *rox_rocks*, that must be a beautiful proud moment for you. 
If I ever own a birkin, that would be the exact colour I want it.


----------



## uclaboi

*rox* - you are one chic mom!  You look great!  Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## rox_rocks

*annie9999*, *C_24*,* lawbabe*,* Booker Moose*, *Mid-*,* mundodabolsa*,* kopibaby*,
*jll9*, *ouija board*, *spendalot*,* uclaboi* thank you so much for sharing this milestone with me and my family 

your good wishes and warm thoughts made this occassion extra special to us...love you all!


----------



## Sum

*rox_rocks*, you and the bag are both gorgeous! congrats to the new graduate, you must be very proud. can't wait to see your new H 

C_24, congratulations on your achievement as well!


----------



## aki_sato

Here is my new addition to my Rosso Medium Veneta that I have been lusting ever since  *Ebano Large Veneta*

Totally love this bag!


----------



## rox_rocks

so beautiful aki_sato...

I think you should give this one a thread all it's own 

love the scarf and the wallets too...beautiful rainbow of colours

congrats!


----------



## spendalot

aki_sato, I love your scarf, mind telling me where it is from? Pardon me if this question is too obvious.


----------



## Syma

Rox Rocks that Birkin is so beautiful and will look so lovely with the rest of your wonderful collection. 

I've been on a bit of a Chanel spending spree over the last couple of months. Here is my loot, BTW some of it was a present from DH when in was my birthday last month 

1) Dark brown Accordian Flap in washed caviar
2) Chanel wedge sandals in black
3) Large Diamond stitch flap
4) Patent luxury flap
5) Starry night headband


----------



## Syma

One more, just a chain belt with CC charms, looks great worn casually over dresses or tunics.


----------



## lawbabe

wow, Syma, all the goodies are gorgeous, but the headband is out of this world!!! It's so romantic -I love it! Enjoy them all in good health


----------



## Syma

^*Lawbabe*, you are the sweetest!


----------



## LLANeedle

*Syma*, everything is TDF.  I especially love the diamond stitch flap.  You have the perfect hair to set off that headband!  Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## aki_sato

rox_rocks said:


> so beautiful aki_sato...
> 
> I think you should give this one a thread all it's own
> 
> love the scarf and the wallets too...beautiful rainbow of colours
> 
> congrats!



Thank you *Rox 

*LOL! I think Large Veneta is very shy  so for now, no thread as yet..


----------



## aki_sato

spendalot said:


> aki_sato, I love your scarf, mind telling me where it is from? Pardon me if this question is too obvious.



*Spend*, thank you for the sweet words 

Not at all! The scarf is Moschino I won from ebay uk few years back...
It features Olive thru the era wearing different clothes  
She is so cute I think 

Here is pic of the whole scarf  to show what I mean


----------



## aki_sato

Syma said:


> Rox Rocks that Birkin is so beautiful and will look so lovely with the rest of your wonderful collection.
> 
> I've been on a bit of a Chanel spending spree over the last couple of months. Here is my loot, BTW some of it was a present from DH when in was my birthday last month
> 
> 1) Dark brown Accordian Flap in washed caviar
> 2) Chanel wedge sandals in black
> 3) Large Diamond stitch flap
> 4) Patent luxury flap
> 5) Starry night headband



*Syma*, beautiful goodies! 
Those chanels are so lovely! You have such a sweet husband to shower you with all these beautiful things!
Enjoy in good health dear


----------



## spendalot

Ooops double posting


----------



## spendalot

aki_sato said:


> *Spend*, thank you for the sweet words
> 
> Not at all! The scarf is Moschino I won from ebay uk few years back...
> It features Olive thru the era wearing different clothes
> She is so cute I think
> 
> Here is pic of the whole scarf  to show what I mean


 
That scarf is soo soo CUTE!


----------



## aki_sato

spendalot said:


> That scarf is soo soo CUTE!



Thank you dear! 

and is that your little boy on your avatar?  so cute with the spunky hair


----------



## LLANeedle

aki_sato said:


> *Spend*, thank you for the sweet words
> 
> Not at all! The scarf is Moschino I won from ebay uk few years back...
> It features Olive thru the era wearing different clothes
> She is so cute I think
> 
> Here is pic of the whole scarf  to show what I mean



Love the scarf!!!!


----------



## aki_sato

LLANeedle said:


> Love the scarf!!!!



Thank you *LLANeedle* 

The very reason I bought it in a first place


----------



## spendalot

aki_sato said:


> Thank you dear!
> 
> and is that your little boy on your avatar?  so cute with the spunky hair


 
Yes, he's mine! Thanks


----------



## rox_rocks

*syma *- you sure know how to shop! love your chanel goodies...belated happy birthday too 

*aki_sato* - your baby is soooo adorable


----------



## aki_sato

rox_rocks said:


> *syma *- you sure know how to shop! love your chanel goodies...belated happy birthday too
> 
> *aki_sato* - your baby is soooo adorable



Thank you *rox*! 

and *Syma*, Happy Belated Birthday dear


----------



## Minda

I just bought a Cartier Love Bracelet half diamonds for myself! DH doesn't know it yet (although he will eventually as I charged it to his card)! Sorry no pictures as I (still) don't know how to post them without DH's help.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Syma

Thank you so much *LLaneedle*, *Aki Sato* and *Rox* *Rocks* for your lovely words and good wishes


----------



## rdriedger

great!


----------



## rdriedger

wow its great


----------



## ucsfmd

me: marc jacobs (3), marc by marc jacobs (2), chloe (2), and miu miu (3 but will soon turn to just 1 - will be parting with my two bow bags)

my BV is a small but lovable collection. my very first one is the large carmino veneta. the other 3 are vintage. i will post a picture soon. and i have this wallet which i love. my next BV purchase will hopefully be the large nero campana since i need a black bag. 






oh and i'm a newbie here!


----------



## oogiewoogie

oh.. apart from BV's my other loves are:

(4) Balenciaga + 1 f/w 08
(2) Chanels
(1) Hermes

Through trial & error, I've found out I do best w/ a variety of my fav's then sticking to 1 brand.. 

Oh yeah, and welcome to TpF & the BV thread UCSF~!


----------



## jeshika

8 Chanels
1 Chloe
3 Miu Mius
2 (2 more on the way) Rebecca Minkoffs

but my current obsession is BV and RM


----------



## lawbabe

I have BV only, but lately I'v been looking at Marc Jacobs (Mina in plum) and Gucci....... The latter only because I'm afraid to use BV as an everyday work bag.


----------



## 88keys

I have 3 Tod's bags, 1 Ferragamo and a few coaches and am waiting for my 2 new BVs


----------



## mlbags

*ucsfmd*, welcome to BV and we have the same wallet and yes, she's a darling isn't she?

Before I bought my first BV, I never buy 2 handbags of the same brand in a row. If it's a Chanel now, next would be a Tod's (for eg.). Since getting my first BV, which is a large Veneta, I kept wanting the next bag to be another BV - in between I've bought a Tod's (which turned out ok) and another brand which I regretted deeply. Meaning to say, since getting my first BV, it's been BVs all the way, almost.

Back to your question - I currently have a Mulberry Roxanne, Tod's shopper, a Dior, 2 Loewe which I'll use occasionally. Others I now hardly use, or now being used by my Mom.


----------



## Nymph

BV and Balenciaga for me


----------



## triggerpuff

For me, only BV (4 pieces) and Bally (2 pieces).

For DW, it'll be BV (5 pieces), Tod's (3 pieces), Ferragamo (3 pieces), Bvlgari (1 piece), Hermes (3 pieces). She had a couple of Coaches, which are now in cold storage...


----------



## Lola

2 BV
2 Chanel
1 Balenciaga
5 Vuitton
1 Gustto (that I regret)


----------



## babyhart

ooohh, good question.  and i have too many to list.  but a sampling would be,
6 BV
20ish chanels
20ish LVs
20ish Hermes (birkin, kellys, other styles)
4 Balenciaga (originally 5, but one got stolen out of my car when it was broken into)
5 Gucci
1 MJ

it's too many, i know, but i always go back to BV when i want simple and lightweight elegance.


----------



## boxermom

Ooh I want to see your vintage BV's!  I've sold or given away 4 vintage bags and still have 3.  They become so incredibly soft with age.

Back to topic:  Tod's (1), Marc by Marc Jacobs (1), Balenciaga wallet, Hermes Bolide, Hermes Karos (4), Chanel (1 vintage, 2 current).


----------



## jane

Along with my two BVs

7 Louis Vuitton 
1 Jimmy Choo
1 Botkier
1 Kooba
1 Bulga
1 Kate Spade
1 Cole Haan

I would have more Bottega Veneta if I could afford it!


----------



## blugenie

BV is my staple
Mulberry has become my 2nd love (3) especially for winter
Chloe (2)
Chanel (1)
Choo (1)
MJ (1)
and some older Miu Mius and Coach


----------



## Syma

Balenciaga and Chanel.


----------



## foxie-pooh

I own a couple things from other brands, but from now on I think I will only buy leather goods from Hermes and Bottega...exclusively


----------



## annie9999

same- bottega or hermes


----------



## BookerMoose

Up until 6 months ago or so I only ever owned one (black) bag at a time and rarely paid more than $100 for it and then wore it for years until it became disgusting then started over again...  But then I discovered BV and that all changed!  I still haven't really expanded much beyond BV - I do have one LV (a black epi Nocturne) that I bought on eBay because I was (and still am) afraid to carry my BVs in the rain and I live in Vancouver so I have to deal with the fact that it is going to rain a lot!


----------



## jburgh

Beside my BVs...
Jimmy Choo
Gucci
Fendi
Ferragamo
Prada
MiuMiu
Balenciaga
Dior
Valentino

No Chanel or Hermes.


----------



## mistikat

Tods
Hermes
Gonzalez
Chanel
LV (older bags, but I just got the watercolour speedy and can't decide whether to keep it or return it)
Lloyd Maish
Marc Marmel


----------



## doubtfulguest

My Veneta is def. the best bag that I own, and probably will own for awhile. I have another BV tote along with a Le Pliage and a soon-coming Belen Echandia. I'd love some Hermes, but I only have a belt and a scarf....I have high hopes for the BE!


----------



## bertrell

The ones that are still in active service are a Gucci, a YSL, and a Bally.
Gave away a Louis Vuitton to my aunt, and my Kooba to my mum.
I've been on a Bottega spree of late so I've six now, with two more from ebay on the way...
Don't think I can bring myself to buy non-BV bags now.


----------



## Contessa

Aside from my 2 BV's (Lotus med and Ebano lrg Venetas) I have:

-Louis Vuitton 
-Balenciaga 
-Prada 
-Belen Echandia


----------



## mrsDIY88

Good question. 

Besides BV, the other brands which i have are:
- Tod's (my workhorses. i use them in rainy weather when i don't want to bring out my BVs)
- Hogan (giant yellow tote, great for summer)
- Ferragamo 
- Prada 
- Gucci (old one, and i don't buy Gucci anymore)
- Miu Miu


----------



## LLANeedle

Most of my bags are BV's and I use them more than anything else, but taking up space in my closet are:
Tods, LV, Burberry, Kooba, Isabelle Fiori, Chanel, Kieselstein-Cord, Jimmy Choo, Coach and Kate Spade.


----------



## ReRe

Way too many to list...in addition to my 4 BVs
Chloe (about about a dozen)
Dior (about 6)
Burberry (4)
Ferragamo
Mulberry
Louis Vuitton
Jimmy Choo (3)
Prada
Marc Jacobs (3)

Sold my only Chanel & Balenciaga


----------



## lilpicotin

i only have 2 BVs... 3 BVs if you count my wallet ... but other than BV, i love balenciaga and hermes.

i do have a smattering of other brands (chloe, lv, longchamp, kate spade) but those are kind of old and i haven't really touched them for awhile.


----------



## knn

I have

Balenciagas
LV (mono and damier)
Gucci
Longchamp bag   
Chanel


----------



## mrsDIY88

and i forgot, Chloe! 

for travelling, kate spade makes excellent toiletry bags


----------



## valkyrie360

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Belen Echandia


----------



## cyndny

BV is my all-time fave brand (8 & counting - try to add selectively each year).
As for others, I'm eclectic:
Jimmy Choo (4)
Balenciaga, (1)
Gucci (2)
Valextra (1)
Zac Posen (2)
Prada (3)
LV (2)
Loro Piana (4)
Nuti (1)
Tods (2)
Derek Lam (1)

Boy, I need to consolidate!!


----------



## Sum

longchamp le pliage for travelling
hermes - recently acquired

also looking at valextra bags, nancy gonzales croc totes


----------



## PorscheGirl

BV is really the only bag I have been buying for a few years now, but I do own some Prada and a Longchamps of which I'm very fond. It's a large tote in a gorgeous smooth raspberry leather, which I bought at Galerie Lafayette in Paris.


----------



## couturequeen

YSL and Marc Jacobs are my other favs!


----------



## mrsDIY88

*Sum*, i've been thinking about what to buy next. torn between buying a valextra  (boston medium), or a BV.

which valextra bags do you have and do they wear well?


----------



## annie9999

*mrsDIY88*- don't own valextra but love it.  please post some pics if you get one.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

I love my BVs and find they are my most well made bag but I thrive on variety so my handbag wardrobe includes...

Valentino
Jimmy Choo
Marc Jacobs
Chanel
Gucci
Prada
Chloe
Tod's

Hmmm, I guess this list does not exactly make me a loyalist.


----------



## Sum

*mrsDIY88*, i've my eye on the valextra boston in medium for quite some time now, but i just can't decide on which color leather yet. i would like to go with a color that will complement the bag colors I have, so my first choice would be one in melanzana (eggplant color).

*rox_rocks* has a white boston valextra, hope she can share some info re functionality and wear of this beautiful bag.


----------



## Sum

souvenirs from my month-long trip in the US, the earth colors remind me of the breath-taking grand canyon at sunset and the beautiful yosemite park.

the bag also goes with a scarf i had gotten back in february 

just so sad that the ottone flap clutch that i had hoped to see in BV shops in Las Vegas were no longer there, and they can't find it anywhere. and the ottone sloane didn't look too good on me (i must be the exception)


----------



## mlbags

Minda said:


> I just bought a Cartier Love Bracelet half diamonds for myself! DH doesn't know it yet (although he will eventually as I charged it to his card)! Sorry no pictures as I (still) don't know how to post them without DH's help.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Hi *Minda* :okay:, can't wait to see a pic of your Cartier Love diamond bangle on your wrist..... have seen it in the boutique and it's truly TDF ...... but the price is horrendous too!  Guess I'll have to save for a while more before deciding if I want to take the plunge... might be a long long time more ....   So meanwhile, I'll live vicarously thru your pics, please make it quick and post!


----------



## LLANeedle

*Sum*, what size is your Picotin?


----------



## Sum

It's the MM size in Tabac-Camel. I find the PM too small for daily use and the GM too large for my frame.


----------



## annie9999

*Sum*- beautiful picotin and belt.  glad you enjoyed your trip and these will be great reminders.
don't feel badly the sloane doesn't look good on me either.


----------



## Mid-

Love your picotin, *Sum*!!


----------



## spendalot

My signature says it all heehee...

Prada includes Miu Miu and I also own a Gucci and some Coach.


----------



## rox_rocks

welcome back *sum*! 

lovin' the picotin, the H belt and of course the scarf...we gotta catch up soon


----------



## gtvicky

After experiencing the other brnds, I'm crazy for BV. They are so yummmy and the feel is luxurious. They are discreet too. I don't like logos. I'm into big bags and I have Balenciaga, Gucci, LV (not so crazy), Chloe, Rabeanco (very strudy), Prada and Armani. I have a Corto Moltedo Priscilla large that's very strange-looking yet very attactive and everybody likes it.


----------



## rox_rocks

ok, my turn...but before that, welcome to BV *ucsfmd*!

you have very good taste and I am sure your BV collection will multiply if you stick around with us  

back to other brands...there's LV, Prada, Goyard, YSL, TODS, Ralph Lauren, Kate Spade, Tory, Fendi, Gucci, Balenciaga, Coach, Valextra, Marc Jacobs, Chloe...etc...etc...

I have been chasing IT bag after IT bag until I discovered BV and Hermes.  now, my top 3 brands are *Chanel*, *BV* and *Hermes*.  
not to say that I will no longer buy other brands.  still do, but let's just say that I am now trying to be more selective with my collection 



Sum said:


> *mrsDIY88*, i've my eye on the valextra boston in medium for quite some time now, but i just can't decide on which color leather yet. i would like to go with a color that will complement the bag colors I have, so my first choice would be one in melanzana (eggplant color).
> *
> rox_rocks has a white boston valextra, hope she can share some info re functionality and wear of this beautiful bag*.



yup, 'got a valextra boston bag.  it is white but more of an eggshell white...it is very light, keeps its structure
very nice but, honestly, I haven't used mine that much...now that you have reminded me though I'll have to remember to take it out for a spin...

posting pics again, for  your reference...enjoy!


----------



## mrsDIY88

hi *sum,* lovely looking picotin! versatile colour


----------



## mlbags

Want to share here this pretty ring that DH got for me for our wedding anniversary (oh, I saw it, told him about it, he walked with me to the shop and bought it for me!) My DH is never comfortable buying something for me on his own, he always wants me to chose my own gift! Hmmm, good or bad, up to one to decide!).

It's a tiger eye set in rose gold with diamonds and pink sapphires.  I love it being uniquie and sweet looking.


----------



## Minda

I love the ring *mlbags*! Looks lovely on your hand. Happy Anniversary. Your DH is so sweet.


----------



## spendalot

*mlbags*, lovely ring! I have been looking for something similar for a long time now! Love your new cabat too!


----------



## Mid-

Happy Happy Anniversary, *mlbags*!  What a sweet hubby, the ring is so beautiful and must go fantastic with your new ossidato cabat!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## royalhyness

mrsDIY88 said:


> *Sum*, i've been thinking about what to buy next. torn between buying a valextra  (boston medium), or a BV.
> 
> which valextra bags do you have and do they wear well?




*mrsDIY88  why not take a look at the BV Montaigne, it has the same shape as the above mentioned plus it turns into a second style.This way you would have a BV X 2 plus it looks like a boston only a lot squishier and softer Just an idea for thought

Okay now for the other brands that I own.

THE FOLLOWING WAS AN ANAL,COMPULSIVE THING I CAME UP WITH 

3RD LETTER - ABC     CHANEL 
4TH LETTER - DEFG    GUCCI   
5TH LETTER - HIJKL   LOUIS VUITTON 
6TH LETTER - MNOPQR  NEED A BRAND THAT STARTS WITH R
7TH LETTER - STUVWXY NEED A BRAND THAT STARTS WITH Y
3RD LETTER - ZAB     BALENCIAGA  & BOTTEGA VENETA 

ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR R AND Y?

LISTED IN THE ORDER OF PURCHASE
*

LV
LV
Chanel
Gucci
Chanel
LV
LV
Gucci
Gucci
Chanel Vintage
Balenciaga
BV
BV


----------



## mlbags

*minda, spendalot, Mid-*, thank you for your good wishes and for letting me share!  (Actually I thought the BV board is really a little quiet lately).



Mid- said:


> Happy Happy Anniversary, *mlbags*! What a sweet hubby, the ring is so beautiful and must go fantastic with your new ossidato cabat! Thanks for sharing!!


 
*Mid-,* yes, it actually does go very well with the colour of my Cabat!  I only realised this after the purchase.


----------



## xegbl

Just bought a BV, gonna arrive in a few days.. so my Bags are:
LV - 3
Chanel - 3
Gucci - 2
Prada - 2
BV - 1 (newest addiction hehe... )
Dior - 1
Coach - 4


----------



## thaidreams

12-Gucci's
3-Sergio Rossi's
1-Jimmy Choo
1-Tod's
1-Marc Jacobs
2-Dior's
1-LV

and the rest are BOTTEGA!!!!!!!!


----------



## uclaboi

* mlbags* - Happy Anniversary!  DH is very sweet.  The ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Sum

royalhyness said:


> *THE FOLLOWING WAS AN ANAL,COMPULSIVE THING I CAME UP WITH *
> 
> *3RD LETTER - ABC CHANEL *
> *4TH LETTER - DEFG GUCCI *
> *5TH LETTER - HIJKL LOUIS VUITTON *
> *6TH LETTER - MNOPQR NEED A BRAND THAT STARTS WITH R*
> *7TH LETTER - STUVWXY NEED A BRAND THAT STARTS WITH Y*
> *3RD LETTER - ZAB BALENCIAGA  & BOTTEGA VENETA *
> 
> *ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR R AND Y?*


 
Romanek/R & Y Augousti and YSL?


----------



## Sum

*annie9999, Mid-, mrsDIY88, *thank you for your kind words 

*rox_rocks*, just let me know when


----------



## Mid-

I know it's not quiet here at all, but I'm so happy that I just have to post my latest purchase! Cheers!!


----------



## kiss_p

*Mid-* beautiful!  The color is so pretty!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mid- said:


> I know it's not quiet here at all, but I'm so happy that I just have to post my latest purchase! Cheers!!


 
*Mid*-, I don't know enough about H to know exactly which bag that is, but I know its beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Lululala

Congratulations Mid-!!! Such a lovely green


----------



## Mid-

Thank you *kiss_p*, *Cosmo*, and *Lululala*!! I've posted this in the H forum too but just couldn't resist to do it here as well.

*Cosmo*, this is Picotin (aka horse feeding bag) MM in Chartreuse. *Sum* recently posted hers in this thread too. 

Funny that my only BV is Campana aka upside down horse's behind (per *ouijaboard* I think, no?) and only H is a horse feeding bag. Let's see what type of horse related purse my next one will be.


----------



## mlbags

*Mid-*, congratulations!  You are now no longer H-less !!!
I love the shade of green, and yes, your bags are horse-related, including the colour of this green !!!
Anyway, whatever and who cares as long as you love your BV and your Hermes.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

*Mid-, *the bag is cute!  Any modeling pics pleeeeease?


----------



## Sum

*Mid-*, congrats again on your picotin! i'm sure you'll love it as much as I do. i'm amazed that it can contain everything that i have in my ball/campana, and it looks just right on the arm but can go over the shoulder when you need both hands free.
and the lovely chartreuse color will make this one very cute bag!

*rox_rocks *mentioned that it is her grab and go bag, now I know what she means =)


----------



## jelts

*Mid- *your picotin is just gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Mid-

*mlbags*, oh I do adore my purses! and can't thank enough to tPF (and the members) for its amazing resources. I wanted to get a simple, high-quality, perfect green bag and boom! I found it!! 

*shopaholic&baby*, I'm so crazy about this purse that I got out of my modeling pic shyness.:shame: Please excuse my healthy arms though...

*Sum*, thanks again!! Yes, it's a very practical purse despite its sweet appearance. I love it!!

*jelts*, thank you so much for your sweet words!


----------



## Mystiletto

*Mid *she is beyond lovely just like her owner.    I love the gorgeous green color.


----------



## ms piggy

Mid- said:


> Funny that my only BV is Campana aka upside down horse's behind (per *ouijaboard* I think, no?) and only H is a horse feeding bag. Let's see what type of horse related purse my next one will be.



Oh, *Mid-*, you're hilarious!! Congrats again my dear.


----------



## ms piggy

Gorgeous!


----------



## mlbags

Mid- said:


> shopaholic&baby, I'm so crazy about this purse that I got out of my modeling pic shyness.:shame: Please excuse my healthy arms though...


 
Geez *Mid-*, you in your ensemble look stunning!  What are you shy about?
I'm falling in love with your Picotin.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Mid- said:


> * shopaholic&baby*, I'm so crazy about this purse that I got out of my modeling pic shyness.:shame: Please excuse my healthy arms though...




*Mid-, *the purse looks even cuter in your arm!  Your pic reminds me of Charlotte in Sex & The City - so sweet & lovely!


----------



## spendalot

*Mid- *I like how the dress and bag matches. And the Picotin looks nicer on your arm than on the table


----------



## xegbl

Mid, nice ensemble!! Gorgeous....


----------



## Mid-

*Mystiletto*, *ms piggy*, *mlbags* and *shopaholic&baby* once again, *spendalot*, and *xegbl*, my goodness, you are all too nice!! What a self esteem booster!! I'd just come back here when I feel a bit down in the future, really.

*ms piggy*, thanks again. It's all you fault that I wandered into the orange land, you see.

*mlbags*, *shopaholic&baby*, *spendalot*, you each made me smile (in different ways, , :shame:, and ), thanks!!


----------



## uclaboi

I miss reading this thread... *Mid-,* your new Hermes is .  Very nice action shot!


----------



## mrsDIY88

*Mid*, lovely bag! just in time for summer! your action shot's very nice! you should post more action shots! you look so summery. 



Cosmopolitan said:


> *Mid*-, I don't know enough about H to know exactly which bag that is, but I know its beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## ouija board

Mid-  just want to say how much I love your bag!  It's a perfect summery shade of green.  I love carrying mine for everyday use and hope you get as much use out of yours!  But don't forget your dear campana, as I have (has sat in it's dustbag for awhile now...perhaps I should get it out and pet it?!)


----------



## Mid-

Sorry to keep bumping this up, but I've got to thank *uclaboi*, *mrsDIY88*, and *ouija board* for their sweet comments!! Thank you guys!!

*ouija board*, I remember your post about yours...  I'm using mine constantly!! My campana is taking a summer vacation and will be back in autumn, maybe I should send her to a spa, yes?


----------



## Lululala

Was in France last month and got myself 2 H items from Paris.


----------



## Lululala

And 3 more BV little something.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Mid-

Wonderful loot, *Lululala*!! That's a new picotin with the lock, yes? Love the colour too!! And, your colourful BVs certainly deserves their own thread here, congrats!!


----------



## Lululala

Thanks, *Mid-*. After drooling over yours, I decided I WANT THIS BAG! Yes, that's the new one with the lock. I like how it closes the top because of the weight of the lock.


----------



## doloresmia

LOVE the frog! what color is that? baltic?


----------



## Syma

Gorgeous Picotins, dear *Mid* and *lululala*. Now I know where all the BV ladies are hiding out.....er could it be the H forum??


----------



## Mid-

*Syma*, you are also guilty here, LOL, we are shawl twins remember? Besides, I believe that BV and H are getting their leather from the same place, no?

*Lululala*, yay, I was able to enable anther PFer!!


----------



## rox_rocks

Syma said:


> Gorgeous Picotins, dear *Mid* and *lululala*. Now I know where all the BV ladies are hiding out.....
> er *could it be the H forum?*?


  you got me...:shame:

***waves to everyone***  hello folks!

*Mid-* and *Lululala* -  nice picotins!  they're just fantastic grab-and-go bags aren't they?  

and the leather...yummy!


----------



## prestwick

so *Lululalal*- what color is the picotin and what size is it?  what leather is it as well? IT IS FABULOUS...ENJOY, and I love all your new BV


----------



## Lululala

*Doloresmia*, it's not baltic. It's quite close to Oceano but a bit lighter. Color code is 4873.
*Syma,* i am a lurker at the H forum. Hehe!
Thanks, *rox_rocks and prestwick. *It's a PM in Etaupe color. I don't know Hermes enough to tell what leather it is but as rox_rocks said it's yummy. It looks and feels much better IRL. I love the suede inside


----------



## rox_rocks

*prestwick* - the leather looks like clemence to me...can anyone else chime in?


----------



## mlbags

Syma said:


> Gorgeous Picotins, dear *Mid* and *lululala*. Now I know where all the BV ladies are hiding out.....er could it be the H forum??


 
Yeah.... u got me too!.... but I still keep coming back here... I'm just a contented lurker in the H-forum.... awfully drool-worthy but still holding back.  Read that once you get onto the 'orange' side it's a no return....

Anyway, my wallet won't give me that luxury and my BVs are still keeping me happy and contented !

But I must say mid- and lululala's Picotins are really powerful enablers !  Congratz to you both lucky ones!


----------



## Sum

*Lululala*, congrats! 

Etoupe is such a nice, versatile color, I love it as well.


----------



## Lululala

Thanks for your sweet words, *mlbags and Sum. 
*No more bags, no more bags, no more bags for a r-e-a-l-l-y long time.:okay:


----------



## kcm1535

*Lululala*, the frog is absolutely adorable!!!  Where did you get it?  How much do they cost, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## shopaholic&baby

So there you are, *Lululala*!  No wonder you'd been quiet lately!
All of your new loot look fabulous!  Enjoy them!!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

nice buys *lululala*


----------



## crabtreemeeko

my one yr purse ban has been lifted!!!!

i just bought a chanel vintage zipped bag in aged calfskin


----------



## Lululala

*kcm1535*, I got the frog from Harbour City, HK. It was HK$13xx. Isn't it lovely?
*S&B*, you looked fab in your new croc sandals too
*crabtreemeeko*, thanks & congrats on your new buy!!! I know how difficult it is to keep your purse ban but you did it!!


----------



## jelts

Wow! *Lululala*, oohlala! You've bought BOTH a picotin from the hallowed H store AND also more BV items! You must be elated and enjoying your time with your new items.

The BV frog is really so cute!


----------



## bprimuslevy

Here are a couple of my Bal purchases.  I'm holding off on BV purchases until the McLean, VA store opens.

2008 Sapphire Twiggy







2007 Paprika City


----------



## C_24

Oh boy, did I miss a lot!

*Mid-*, you look gorgeous with your Picotin!

*crabtreemeeko*, what a nice Chanel!

*bprimuslevy*, Sapphire is such a beautiful colour!

Everyone else I forgot- Sorry, I'm on total overload!

Better get my camera and photograph my NY bag souvenir...


----------



## bprimuslevy

*Mid- *and *lululala* I love your picotins.  I have a Blue Jean PM and am thinking about selling it so I can get a MM in Chartreuse.  When did they start making them with locks?

*C24* thank you.  Sapphire is gorgeous and I can wear it with anything except red.


----------



## lawbabe

C_24- where have you been so long? No Internet in New York City? We missed you here, welcome back! Hope you still love bags


----------



## triggerpuff

Hi ladies... been gone for a while. been super busy!! 

Just to share some of DW and mine latest buy... 

DW got herself a LV Alma in epi leather (black), then a pair of BV heels at 50% off and finally a H leather bracelet.

As for myself, pampered myself with two lovely Hs - a card holder and silk tie. Also a Gucci phone case for my new HP iPAQ phone. 

Gotta get the pictures up soon, but for now, only the descriptions.


----------



## Lululala

Thanks, *jelts* and *bprimuslevy*. When I was at the store, they have both with and without locks for PM but I didn't see any MM with locks.


----------



## armcandyaddict

been a naughty girl lately despite trying to to buy new stuff. so here it is - evidence of my crime - a Balenciaga work with giant silver hardware in anthracite. :shame:


----------



## mlbags

*ACA*, I've seen this bag IRL, but perhaps in a tad darker grey and it's really really indeed a very very handsome bag!  Congratz, this is one of the very few non-BV bags that I've been drooling over!


----------



## jane

I have done quite a lot of shopping this past month, getting ready for fall I guess? hah. Anywhere here is some of it:

LV white watercolor speedy 30 and violette cles





A BCBG dress





LV brown papillon bandeau





Tod's shoes, chanel nail polish, an Echo scarf





I also sold five of my bags, which essentially paid for the watercolor speedy, so, yay.


----------



## Minda

bprimuslevy said:


> Here are a couple of my Bal purchases. I'm holding off on BV purchases until the McLean, VA store opens.
> 
> 2008 Sapphire Twiggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 Paprika City


 
bprimuslevy, those bags are gorgeous each in their own way! Sapphire is such a great color for the Twiggy.


----------



## Minda

armcandyaddict said:


> been a naughty girl lately despite trying to to buy new stuff. so here it is - evidence of my crime - a Balenciaga work with giant silver hardware in anthracite. :shame:
> View attachment 518231


 
ACA, I love the combo of anthracite with GSH! ! I have been quite enraptured lately with Balenciaga myself .


----------



## jelts

*Jane*, your LV watercolour speedy is fabulous! *drool*


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *mlbags* and *minda* - i seem to have moved away from other brands to just focus on bv and balenciaga.

and *jane*, lovin' your speedy!


----------



## Mid-

Gah, this thread is super dangerous. First it lured me to the H and now the other B and the C... I'm trying so hard not to go to those other sub-forums.

*crabtreemeeko*, your Chanel is so lovely!
*bprimuslevy* and *ACA*, your Bal's colours are amazing! 
*triggerpuff* and *Clause*, waiting for your pics!!
*jane*, your pics are always magazine worthy. Especially love your watercolour!

And, I myself have made a bit more damage in the orange land also.


----------



## jane

Thanks!

Right now I am figuring out what to sell in order to fund the BV goatskin rippled tote.

I just got a LV Damier Speedy 30 yesterday from another TPFer. I love it, but I think it has replaced my Saleya PM -- same canvas but less roomy. And I have a Saleya PM azur as well, so the ebene has really become redundant.

It was my first LV bag purchased new from the boutique, so there is some sentimental value... I will sell it if I can.

I also have a pair of LV sandals I've worn twice that I can barely walk in. They are pretty, but useless to me.

Also I want to sell my LV multicolor cles, I never use it.

If I can unload those three things I can pay for most of the new BV. Mostly worried about selling the shoes, seems like that will be the toughest.


----------



## bprimuslevy

*ACA* : I have an anthracite Day.  Has yours started to break-in yet? Mine has and, like BV, it gets even better once it starts.

*jane* : I am jealous over your 30 speedy.  It's gorgeous.  I thought only 35 was available in the US.  I want one so bad.

*Minda* and *Mid-* : Thank you.


----------



## jane

*bprimuslevy:* I had to resort to eBay but I must say it was worth it.


----------



## Syma

Ladies, just catching up on all your beautiful purchases, *Crabtreemeeko*, I love your DS reissue tote, thats the medium size right? I nearly bought this beauty myself in metallic black but the chain drop was a bit short so it didn't look right on me

*Bprimuslevy* and *ACA*, I love your new bals, the colours of bbags every season can't be beaten by any other designer and these bags break in beautifully. My bbags from 2005 have leather that feels like silk now .

*Jane* your watercolour speedy looks like a work of art. Many Congratulations!


----------



## jane

I am wearing this sweater today (BCBG) and I am totally in love with it. Cute, comfortable, lightweight, stylish, and check out that front pocket! 







Got it at Nordy's anniversary sale last month, finally got to wear it today.


----------



## mlbags

Oh my, *Jane*, this sweater is beautiful!  A design that is oh so very uncommon.  Love all the details, especially the collar and the sleeves.


----------



## jane

I heart BCBG sweaters. And dresses. And coats. Oh everything.

This is the next sweater I want from them:


----------



## BookerMoose

Anyhoo, so late last night (oh no, I should remember what happened last time I bought something on eBay late at night - can everyone say "Fiasco-bag" - but I did my research and really think this one is okay) I scooped up a black Balenciaga Box!

The Box is a discontinued Balenciaga style, like the Twiggy but shorter and therefore a bit less dachshund-like and more beagle-like.  In fact, funnily enough, it is somewhat similar in shape and size to - you guessed it - the Montaigne!  But it has a shoulder strap... and therefore I decided some months ago that I needed one in black or a relatively neutral colour for casual days when I really do need my hands free. 

So I've been looking and looking, but the very few Boxes that have come up since my search began have either been in wild and crazy colours (which I do like, but just not for this particular bag requirement) or were snatched up before I could even bid.  Then last night there it was...  so I took the plunge!


----------



## doloresmia

BookerMoose said:


> Anyhoo, so late last night (oh no, I should remember what happened last time I bought something on eBay late at night - can everyone say "Fiasco-bag" - but I did my research and really think this one is okay) I scooped up a black Balenciaga Box!
> 
> The Box is a discontinued Balenciaga style, like the Twiggy but shorter and therefore a bit less dachshund-like and more beagle-like. In fact, funnily enough, it is somewhat similar in shape and size to - you guessed it - the Montaigne! But it has a shoulder strap... and therefore I decided some months ago that I needed one in black or a relatively neutral colour for casual days when I really do need my hands free.
> 
> So I've been looking and looking, but the very few Boxes that have come up since my search began have either been in wild and crazy colours (which I do like, but just not for this particular bag requirement) or were snatched up before I could even bid. Then last night there it was... so I took the plunge!


 
Wow i can't wait to see! we need to see the entire family together!

i did a little late night BIN'ing myself.... i guess it was my festive feeling for the labor day weekend (in the US). mine were a pair of woven beige BV boots.


----------



## BookerMoose

doloresmia said:


> i did a little late night BIN'ing myself.... i guess it was my festive feeling for the labor day weekend (in the US). mine were a pair of woven beige BV boots.


 
That must be it - although it is the labo"u"r day weekend here!  Can't wait to see your boots too!


----------



## doloresmia

BookerMoose said:


> That must be it - although it is the labo"u"r day weekend here! Can't wait to see your boots too!


 
canadians say POHtahtoh.....

hehehe

too lazy for the extra u


----------



## jane

Sigh... I am going to return my LV black Suhali zippy wallet to eLuxury. I put my things in it today and realized it is just too large for me and the zip-around is going to be too cumbersome. Plus: I have a black Bottega Veneta continental wallet to go with my new nero BV, what am I doing getting a black LV wallet?

So. That's eight hundred plus bucks back in my account (!!), meaning I can get that beautiful BCBG cardigan, and put the rest toward paying off my BV large basket. Hurray!

I hope eLux doesnt hate me too much, I have made several returns to them over the years. But they should kind of expect it for mailordered items -- you never know how you'll like it until it gets there!


----------



## triggerpuff

Ok, after a month or so of absence, I am back!! Was involved in an event and that took my time away from everything!

Anyway, just to share my latest purchase for DW... a pair of BV lovelies for her feet.


----------



## doloresmia

WOWOWOWO! DW is very very lucky to have yoU!


----------



## zuzu maxx

Hi BV ladies

I haven't bought anything lately, but I just wanted to let you know that Bag Borrow or Steal Outlet has two BV's on sale right now.

One is the Woven Satchel with scroll detail in dark chocolate brown $1,495 and the Woven Nappa Bucket Bag in a tan color for $885.00


----------



## kopibaby

triggerpuff,
can i intro you to my dh? heehee...

he was just lamenting that he does not know what to get for me for my upcoming birthday...and i was sooooo tempted to hint to him a BV bag!!

but then again, i am currently not lemming for any BV bag at the moment (thank god!!). am holding out for a (hopefully!) veneta in ash...

your dw is sooooo fortunate!!


----------



## leilani01

triggerpuff said:


> Ok, after a month or so of absence, I am back!! Was involved in an event and that took my time away from everything!
> 
> Anyway, just to share my latest purchase for DW... a pair of BV lovelies for her feet.


 
Your wife is a very lucky woman! Those shoes are TDF!


----------



## uclaboi

*triggerpuff*, nice shoes for DW!


----------



## uclaboi

I finally got to take pics of some new purchases...

LV Damier Graphite Keepall 55







BV shirt jacket






BV Dodger sneaker


----------



## Sum

Catching up on everyones goodies:

*crabtreemeeko,* aged calfskin and gunmetal hardware looks divine together. Yay, no more purse ban!

*armcandyaddict**,* I remembered you posted a sand-colored Bal the last time, and how I loved the color. This is just as equally stunning!

*bprimuslevy*  the sapphire and paprika colors would be so lovely for fall 

*jane, uclaboi -* well done! Love janes BCBG sweater and uclabois BV sneakers

*triggerpuff,* the shoes are hot!! To echo the other ladies  your DW is one lucky girl.


----------



## C_24

As always, great buys, *uclaboi*! The Damier Graphite is really handsome (and I like the Prada skull charm!) and the BV jacket is great!


----------



## Mid-

*triggerpuff*, once again, you are one great hubby!!

*uclaboi*, love love love Damier Graphite!  I really want to get something but don't know what yet.


----------



## doloresmia

uclaboi - LOVE the marmo loafers. i have been wondering how to sneak them into my DH's collection after seeing spendalot's husband's! probably not a great color for the beach though. hmmmm.


----------



## jane

It's driving me nuts that the Nordstrom triple pts event doesn't start until the 17th so the stuff I have on hold there will have to wait. 

Today I put three pieces of Lois Hill silver jewelry on hold: a very unique triple pendant necklace, a long rope/chain necklace, and a *stunning* bracelet made of three hinged pieces of hammered cutout silver that fits me perfectly. Of course there are no pics online, but I'll take some when I pick them up.

And I have to wait NINE DAYS to wear them!! *stomps foot*


----------



## doloresmia

jane - you are funny! i don't even know what triple points are!


----------



## jane

Ah, well, if you use a Nordstrom store card, you rack up points on every dollar that turn into cash back at a  certain level. When they have a special event, instead of for example one point per dollar, you get three, and earn cash back much faster.


----------



## jane

And I use a Nordstrom card that is connected to my checking acct, so there are no finance charges, but I still earn points. It's my only store card, for that reason.


----------



## spendalot

doloresmia said:


> uclaboi - LOVE the marmo loafers. i have been wondering how to sneak them into my DH's collection after seeing spendalot's husband's! probably not a great color for the beach though. hmmmm.


 
er hem...I think it's my DH's?


----------



## doloresmia

yes, spendalot's DH! did i spell it wrong? sorry don't want to offend.


----------



## luxury.ninja

uclaboi said:


> I finally got to take pics of some new purchases...
> 
> BV Dodger sneaker



uclaboi

love the new keep all, love the dodger sneakers, too - i have the same ones, haha!!!


----------



## uclaboi

*Sum, Mid-, C_24, doloresmia, bv.luxury* - Thanks for s!!!

*d* - You should have DH try a pair.  They are very comfy and casual shoes.  I worn mine through Spring/Summer and am still loving them.  I like the Noce ones, too.

*Mid-* - The Damier Graphite will be a permanent, so there will be more styles coming up.  Are you looking for small leather goods or bags?  Have you seen the Tadao tote?  

*C_24* - the shirt jacket actually has buttons AND zippers.  It is very lightweight and appropriate for our weather here in CA.

*bv* - I was sure you would have them, too.    Q: How can you resist all the BV goodies?  I would probably spend all my money if I were working at BV.


----------



## luxury.ninja

*uclaboi*

even more so, i have to watch what i buy cuz then i'll have no money for a life - then again, my life consists of shoes, bags and accessories. LOL!


----------



## kopibaby

*bv,*
you forgot to mention the other important thing in your life - bentley!


----------



## luxury.ninja

*kopibaby*

_how could i forget?!?_ ush:
so yeah, and the newest addition to my life, *Bentley*!!!


----------



## uclaboi

*bv* - *Bentley* is just too cute!!!


----------



## kopibaby

*bentley* is just about the cutest thing ever! so fluffy!!


----------



## spendalot

doloresmia said:


> yes, spendalot's DH! did i spell it wrong? sorry don't want to offend.


 
I'm sorry! I think my eye's playing tricks on me  I swear that I saw shopaholicnbaby


----------



## Sum

*b* - oh my can i say adorable? I'm sure if Bentley were to ask for a BV you wont be able to refuse


----------



## Mid-

*bv*, you've got to send Bentley's pics to cuteoverload.com!! What an adorable little pooch. Are you getting any BV doggie items??

*uclaboi*, yes, I like Tadao among Graphite bags so far, but will wait until LV comes up with more styles.  The colours are just so cool and I like the hat/scarf too.


----------



## doloresmia

just a gentle reminder, we want to see some of your collection too!


----------



## doloresmia

spendalot said:


> I'm sorry! I think my eye's playing tricks on me  I swear that I saw shopaholicnbaby


 
that happens to me all the time  as my mental acuity goes, i just think thank goodness i have all my teeth.


----------



## luxury.ninja

*sum*, thank you... it's so hard to say no to him at times, i want to spoil him as much as i spoil myself, not good. haha.

*mid-*, i just checked the website you referenced, i will definitely send a photo. as to doggie items from BV, i keep wanting to, but i have to make sure he's fully grown because BV is an investment! 

*doloresmia*, LOL! i am off today & tomorrow, maybe i'll take a few photos. going to the zoo in a bit, so maybe after?!


----------



## jane

I picked up my Lois Hill jewelry tonight! They will apply the x3 points on the 17th. Here is what I got:






double chain with three pendants and side lobster closure, so cool





hammered silver bracelet, which fits me like a glove





long chain





it matches the bracelet, too


----------



## jane

Modeling pics
















these are my first lois hill pieces -- there will definitely be more!

And I think I got the most expensive ones out of the way early... earrings will be a lot cheaper!


----------



## doloresmia

Jane - you look like a glam movie star in these shots! i LOVE the cuff especially!

ok just took a second look! love the necklace too!


----------



## jane

Like these


----------



## jane

Thanks!! I am so thrilled to have some unique pieces I can wear every day.


----------



## Lululala

Jane, i agree with Doloresmia. You do look like a glam move star!! Very pretty


----------



## Sum

Jane, i absolutely love all the pieces that you got. they have a delicate and refined look about them and look very pretty on you. maybe get both pairs of earrings?


----------



## triggerpuff

*doloresmia*, *kopibaby*, *leilani01*, *uclaboi* and *Mid-* - Thank you for the kind words!  I try to keep DW happy, that's all! 

*uclaboi* - Your LV Damier Graphite Keepall 55 is TDF!!


----------



## mlbags

jane said:


> Modeling pics
> 
> these are my first lois hill pieces -- there will definitely be more!
> 
> And I think I got the most expensive ones out of the way early... earrings will be a lot cheaper!


 
Wow, Jane, love these and yeah, you look a million dollars!  Simply awesome and oh so gorgeously elegant. 

Are these expensive?  I'm opening a new tab to check out Lois Hill next!


----------



## jane

Best site to see them is Nordstrom.com. 

For me they were a little expensive -- between $250 - $500, but they are long lasting pieces, definitely not crummy silver you'd get at a low-end dept store.


----------



## spendalot

Jane! You got my lemmings on! They're so gorgeous  I WANT!


----------



## jane

Be warned that inventory between the actual Nordys store and their website varies widely, and Lois Hill makes TONS of stuff! So google around for different pieces. I def want earrings next, something long and dangly, not hoops.


----------



## mlbags

bv.luxury said:


> *kopibaby*
> 
> _how could i forget?!?_ ush:
> so yeah, and the newest addition to my life, *Bentley*!!!


 
I missed this until now! Glad I chanced on this. Oh my Bryan, how cute!! He's so adorable and I believe you will spoil him big time (he's already sitting on Gucci!!! ) How young is Bentley?


----------



## spendalot

jane said:


> Be warned that inventory between the actual Nordys store and their website varies widely, and Lois Hill makes TONS of stuff! So google around for different pieces. I def want earrings next, something long and dangly, not hoops.


 
I am not familiar with Lois Hill but I'm eyeing so many pieces. They are so wearable. Do you think it's worth checking out ebay? Are there fakes around?


----------



## jane

I looked on ebay too and I didn't get any red flags of fakes. I can't be absolutely certain though. Sometimes you can just get a good or bad vibe from a seller about those things, tho.


----------



## luxury.ninja

*The newest addition to my family:
*
Name: TBD (any ideas?) 
Male Pomeranian, ivory/cream colored
7 weeks old, 2.4 lbs

_Any names/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
I already have a Male Pom Pup (8 months old) named Bentley._


----------



## doloresmia

bv.luxury said:


> *The newest addition to my family:*
> 
> Name: TBD (any ideas?)
> Male Pomeranian, ivory/cream colored
> 7 weeks old, 2.4 lbs
> 
> _Any names/suggestions would be greatly appreciated._
> _I already have a Male Pom Pup (8 months old) named Bentley._


 
oh my goodness!!!!! what a sweet little thing! i will leave it to more creative ones to help you choose a name.


----------



## uclaboi

*bv.luxury* - your new baby is so adorable!!!


----------



## Lululala

bv.luxury - he's so so sweet mine is a monster :devil:


----------



## jane

I like giving my pets real names -- my male cats are Simon and Sasha.

Hmm... But for a dog, it should also be something easy for them to hear and remember, that doesn't sound like a command (I was going to call my dog Juneau until I realized the last syllable is NO).


----------



## jane

How about Tomas?


----------



## luxury.ninja

*doloresmia*, *uclaboi*, *Lululala*: thank you!

*jane*: hehe, my roommate and i actually said Tomas, too (we both work for BV) but i think we're leaning towards Brooklyn or Kingston (more so Kingston)... will let you know what we decide!


----------



## BookerMoose

Oh my, what a cutie!!  For his name, how about Pergamena or Marmo?!


----------



## Baggiana

Too precious!!! You will be busy!  Enjoy your parenting!... Kingston sounds perfect... Bentley and Kingston... I love it!


----------



## Sum

Awww, he can definitely steal one's heart! Kingston is a good name. Hope Bentley's not too jealous..


----------



## CaliforniaGal

bv.luxury said:


> *doloresmia*, *uclaboi*, *Lululala*: thank you!
> 
> *jane*: hehe, my roommate and i actually said Tomas, too (we both work for BV) but i think we're leaning towards Brooklyn or Kingston (more so Kingston)... will let you know what we decide!


 Kingston .. would you end up calling him "King" ?  That's not bad either.
Limo?
They say, pick a name you can easily yell at the dog park!


----------



## luxury.ninja

thank you to everyone!

i think *Kingston* is it. i called out to him using this name and he just looked at me, so precious and sweet.


----------



## sngsk

Aww...Kingston is such a darling. Bentley and Kingston make an adorable pair.  Congrats!


----------



## C_24

.


----------



## C_24

Bentley and Kingston? That sounds so cool, like a pair of detectives on a TV show or something like that (excuse my vivid imagination!)

Take good care of them, they're too cute!


----------



## LLANeedle

*Jane*, your Lois Hill pieces are beautiful and you look like a movie star in your pics.  Didn't you just love those triple points?


----------



## LLANeedle

*BV luxury*, your pups are the cutest!


----------



## kopibaby

*bv luxury*,
kingston is such a cute pup! sooo fluffy and looks so soft!! sooooo adorable! oh, i wish i can cuddle him in my arms!!
have fun with him!!


----------



## mlbags

C_24 said:


> Bentley and Kingston? That sounds so cool, like a pair of detectives on a TV show or something like that (excuse my vivid imagination!)
> 
> Take good care of them, they're too cute!


 
Yeah, I like these 2 names, in a pair!
Lovely pups, soooo adorable.  Wish I can babysit Bentley and Kingston for you sometimes, *bv.luxury*.


----------



## luxury.ninja

*sngsk*: 

*C_24*: it's okay! i kept running names "blank & bentley" until it was a perfect pair!

*LLANeedle*: thank you, thank you!

*kopibaby*: isn't he?!? oh, i couldn't say no to him when i first saw him. i couldn't let go!

*mlbags*: if you're ever in hawaii, we'll always be at the dog park!


----------



## Mid-

Gaw... just catching up with some posts here.

*bv*, what great names you came up with your fluffies!!  Many BV lovers here are also dog lovers you see.
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/must-love-dogs-and-bottega-veneta-244098.html

*jane*, you look simply stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## catabie

bv.luxury said:


> *The newest addition to my family:*
> 
> Name: TBD (any ideas?)
> Male Pomeranian, ivory/cream colored
> 7 weeks old, 2.4 lbs
> 
> _Any names/suggestions would be greatly appreciated._
> _I already have a Male Pom Pup (8 months old) named Bentley._


 

HE IS SO CUUUUUUTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEE!!!

omg, he totally makes me miss my pom pom!


----------



## jane

I finally ordered earrings to go with my other Lois Hill pieces







Also threw in a couple of tops











That should be it for this month ....


----------



## triggerpuff

Alrighty... DW and I just came back from HK and Macau and must admit to a little bit of spoils from there... nothing big or outrageous, just some H and BV. 

In HK, we visited the BV at Landmark, Harbour City, Elements (Kowloon Station) and Pacific Place. The one at The Venetian (Macao) was not opened yet, but we did get a little something for each of us from Hermes there. DW got a long wallet (another one!!) from BV, this time in calf leather. She's about had it with nappa, though it feels super buttery soft, but she is a rough everyday user and nappa just does not stand up to her "abuse". 

pictures soon!!


----------



## piperlu

^^Sounds wonderful. I'll check back for pics.

I'm sure you know by now that we MUST have more than one wallet.


----------



## triggerpuff

Here are the pictures!! Enjoy...

The two little orange boxes...





For HIM










For HER










My apologies for the crappy lighting.


----------



## jane

Got some Coach rain boots at Nordstrom yesterday, 40% off, much needed for this climate


----------



## kroquet

BV - the cutest pups I have ever seen!

Jane - love the Lois Hill jewelry and the gray sweater.  I could wear that, I think!!
You do look like a star!


----------



## spendalot

Love those boots Jane! I love your style very much. Do you post in the what you wear thread?


----------



## jane

Aw, thank you! No, I don't. I'll go check it out...


----------



## spendalot

Yes, do post there. I'd love to see the whole get up


----------



## ReRe

BV Rugiada Tote in Moro, BV Peltro Wristlet, Barbara Bixby Amethyst Ring, LV Leopard Silk Scarf....


----------



## prestwick

niiiiiice!!!!!


----------



## C_24

*ReRe*, I've seen your thread about the bag that makes us swoon and your pic shows it even more beautifully than I had imagined it to be! Congrats! Nice wristlet and ring, too!


----------



## boxermom

I received a Continental snap wallet in Turbolence.  I called my "home" store in Chicago, but I think the wallet may have come from Bryan's Honolulu store. That darn color is so hard to find! At first the computer showed a zip wallet available, but it was an error, darn it!  But it's beautiful and I will have to take photos soon and post.


----------



## Mid-

^^ awww, that beauty deserves its own thread, boxermom! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## jane

So, I didn't actually buy this, my husband did, lol. I finally got a much-needed upgrade of my engagement ring setting!! Went from this, in white gold (which I felt totally overwhelmed my lovely diamond, and the first setting was my choosing not his)







To this gorgeous platinum band with a cathedral setting, to allow my sparkly to perch upon her throne as she ought to.


























Mainly I wanted a band that sat flush against my wedding ring and matched better. yay.


----------



## doreenjoy

That ring is lovely, Jane! I love both settings but you're right, the first one was a bit too much metal for the stone.


----------



## spendalot

I totally love it!  I like the rings to sit together like that too.
Is that the marquise cut? I never really thought much of it till I saw yours. Making me have second thoughts about it  Gorgeous!


----------



## LLANeedle

*Jane*, the new setting really compliments the stone....a good choice.  The rings look lovely together....just like you and your dh!


----------



## jane

Thanks!

Yes it is the marquise! I kind of like that it's less "popular", it makes the ring much more unique and one-of-a-kind.


----------



## bluefish

Gorgeous new setting, *jane*!


----------



## doloresmia

jane - the new setting looks gorgeous! i love cathedral settings, or anything that lets the sparkler sit high up for maximum light and shine.


----------



## Mid-

I was following your thread in the Jewelry subforum! It's so beautiful and even more beautiful with your wedding ring. Lovely!


----------



## jane

New BV key ring with new LV praline inclusion bangle
















they look closer in color IRL than in the photo, I think. In any case they complement one another.


----------



## Mid-

Ah, jane, your gorgeous pics again! Love that they share the same type of shimmer!


----------



## armcandyaddict

and got 2 babies this month... a balenciaga part time in red cherry with giant gold hardware, and a givenchy medium nightingale in red patent leather.







am so on a ban right now... :banned:


----------



## Sum

very pretty armcandyaddict! you must be in a holiday mood now with all the lovely reds (the givenchy reminds me of the luscious cherry on top of a sinful sundae!)


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, sum. you are so right... i've always loved reds.


----------



## LT bag lady

Stopped into NM on my way home from NYC... It's late now, so I will take pictures in the morning and show you what I got.  BG had presale on shoes at 60% off!!! But i just wasn't motivated... I think I'm good on Manolos for now, can a girl ever have enough Manolos?  I really just didn't feel like taking off my shoes, lol!
Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

Just got the Medium Ebano Veneta
Nero Continental Wallet
Pink Purse Key chain
Ebano bracelet.


----------



## uclaboi

My new additions:

YSL Men's Besace in blue suede

















Burberry Prorsum feather trimmed scarf

















Burberry Prorsum ostrich gloves


----------



## uclaboi

BV baseball hat


----------



## juzluvpink

*Ash Scuro Montaigne*





*Baltic Pleated Veneta (Medium)*


----------



## LT bag lady

Last week in Miami, I cheated on BV again, with TODS this time...


----------



## beck77

My purchase last mth.


----------



## ReRe

I think you ladies all saw my BV outlet cosmetic cases.
I purchased this last night, BAL Charcoal Gray Coin Purse with Giant Hardware


----------



## ReRe

More stuff I don't think I posted
Alexis Bittar bracelets, burberry umbrella, Gucci Python Hysteria bag, John Hardy pin, and jooni nyc statement ring


----------



## ReRe

Guess I bought more than I thought since Xmas
LV Pomme d'amour heart coin purse (picture is from a lovely TPFer, I feel in love with hers and just had to have it, mine is packed away for Valentine's day, so I haven't taken a shot of mine yet), McQueen Skull clutch and Ugg Adirondack Boots


----------



## annelovepuggy

ReRe - great buys.  Love the balenciaga coin purse.  I have a similar one in regular hardware for my camera.  I also love that John Hardy pin, really adorable.


----------



## ReRe

Thanks annlovepuggy, I love pins, and I guess everything else.  Need to go on a ban really soon, I've been out of control since all the pre-xmas sales started.


----------



## kroquet

ReRE - would love to see a modeling pic of that ring!


----------



## ReRe

Haven't taken one on me, but here is a shot with a fellow TPFer modeling it, this is the picture tht originally tempted me to buy it...its so not what I normally but, but her pic did it for me!


----------



## kroquet

Oh WOW!!  Is it heavy or hard to wear?  It is gorgeous and I love the colors!


----------



## noon

ReRe that ring is amazing! love it! such a statement piece


----------



## noon

Picked up this prada clutch last week, thought id share.


----------



## couturequeen

January was pretty good ... Lagos necklace, Yurman earrings and a Chloe bag


----------



## annelovepuggy

*noon *- I love that color of the clutch; it is unusual! 
*couturequeen* - love the necklace.  I just jumped over to see your great collections. Very nice.


----------



## ReRe

It covers a couple of fingers..saving it for the summer.  Definitely not a work ring.


----------



## ReRe

I've been at it again:
Christian Dior Silver Pyton Clutch (on sale $380 vs $2750)
Burberry Large Lowry ($680 vs $2600)
BV Bracelet ($381 vss $900)
Philip Stein Lace & Diamonds Watch (on right, not on sale)

They just have to stop these sales!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

WOW ...What a great buy !!!    Congradulation !  

Dior Silver Pyton Clutch is really lovely.  And it's python !
How about modeling picture on that BV bracelet please ?  Did you get it from Saks ?
OK. Just saw the other thread you posted.  yes. it's Saks .


----------



## ReRe

Yes, bracelet is from Saks, should be here later this week, will posts pics.  I also posted on the BV Shopping thread, the price on the BV bracelet is about 60% off, increased reduction from the 50% at Xmas


----------



## heiheij

great purchases ReRe! and fabulous prices too!


----------



## fpiccione

I just bought these two bags ;o))

Bird Handbag : One Night Stand in Cognac from www.annsfabulousfinds.com
( I was very intrigued by this bag after reading Megs's review on the blog )
Thanks to Megs for her findings ;o))

and a Ralph Lauren bag from www.jemznjewels.com/
(I would love an Hermes Bolide...but over my budget for now


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

ReRe said:


> Haven't taken one on me, but here is a shot with a fellow TPFer modeling it, this is the picture tht originally tempted me to buy it...its so not what I normally but, but her pic did it for me!



What a beautiful ring!  May I ask who the designer is and how much it costs?  Many thanks.


----------



## annelovepuggy

fpiccione said:


> I just bought these two bags ;o))
> 
> Bird Handbag : One Night Stand in Cognac from www.annsfabulousfinds.com
> ( I was very intrigued by this bag after reading Megs's review on the blog )
> Thanks to Megs for her findings ;o))



lovely bird bag.  The leather seems very supple yet strong.  The Cognac color is scrumptious.

Congrats !


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Thanks so much for the PM & link, *ReRe*!  I just bought the ring! Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## silvercloud

Bought this last week - The G-Bag (easy sacca grande) from Tod's.


----------



## Belgians

Both great deals!

Got 1 one from Nicolas at the outlet in Cabazon during the president's day sale for $489! I don't know the name, but it's a great bag.

The other I got today in Absinthe from Max in Denver thanks to a post in Shopping for 30% off. I'm thrilled with this one since I didn't even know it came in this color.

I guess it's really 3 months, but still all good


----------



## annelovepuggy

Belgians said:


> Both great deals!
> 
> Got 1 one from Nicolas at the outlet in Cabazon during the president's day* sale for $489!* I don't know the name, *but it's a great bag*.



Indeed, it's a Great bag. 
Absinthe is the spring color of 2009 [to me] !

Congradulations !


----------



## ReRe

Ladies I need to clear my conscience.  I love BV and my last 7 or 8 bags have been BV.  But while visiting the BV boutique in Atlantic City last week we started to walk by the Louis Vuitton boutique and in the window was the brand new Melrose Avenue in amarante.  I was swooning, so we went in and I tried it on, but had to walk away because I just purchased the ltd ed mini crochet and the matita belly bag.  But I was gushing about it all through my visit to the Pier.  Well today, guess what arrived. Hubby suprised me with this gorgeous bag.  I love it but feel guilty because I've cheated on my first love, BV.  Has anyone else strayed off lately?  I can't help but be curious about just what would make you unfaithful. I'll be posting pics soon but would love to see what made you cheat!!


----------



## boxermom

Hmmm, I'll confess I bought a Tod's bag.  Don't have it yet, but they have some designs and colors I like.  I'll never give up my Chanel Cerf tote--outstanding bag for travel!  BV was my first love and always will be, though.

I went through a brief LV phase, but it doesn't excite me any more.  I'm sure your bag is lovely though, ReRe!


----------



## doloresmia

MUAH! let's see the pix! she sounds lovely!!!!

here is my cheat. i could not help it, i am such a sucker for taupe colors i sold several BV items to get her (and several H).... i still hanker for the veneta i sold, and was looking at pictures of me and my veneta and wishing she was with me still. but light bags are a no no for someone like me. have to stay strong and trying to get down to CaliforniaGal's impossible challenge of 4 purses! I am at 6 (well 7, but one is designated to be sold in october) and if i want another veneta, i have to let another bag go....

my next bag will be a cabat, whenever that beauty to be may be  like with my DH, i feel i will just know!

NOTE: I know my chest looks shall we say large compared with the veneta picture. please excuse me. chalk it up to a tight white shirt and underwires vs. slouchy scarf worn as shirt and no bra.


----------



## beth001

Oh my goodness, ReRe, there is no need to apologize for falling for another designer bag.  Unless you're a celebrity spokesperson and they're paying you a gazilion dollars and giving you the bags for free! Enjoy your LV!


----------



## Bichon Lover

My last cheat a couple months ago was 2 Chanel's


----------



## Baggiana

oh, doloresmia, your birkin is just gorgeous!!! no wonder it is an HG bag!  Congratulations!!! 

IMO, CaliforniaGal's goal is unrealistic - unless you are just counting bags and not clutches... as we discussed earlier they do not fill the same function.  I think that if you are not a collector, then 4-6 large (could be medium is that is your style) bags is a reasonable number to cover colors and degrees of dress/casual, and a couple of clutches to cover the same... only dressy and dressier.  For me, that would be bare bones. Of course we set our own goals.  I fear the your Oct. designate is your beautiful ferro pyramid...


----------



## Baggiana

No cheats for me...  I am even thinking of letting a couple of my Nancy Gonzalez bags go... just don't wear them anymore.

ReRe - any present from your hubby is not a cheat... it is a treasure!  Give the man a big hug and a wink from me!!!


----------



## doloresmia

Baggiana said:


> oh, doloresmia, your birkin is just gorgeous!!! no wonder it is an HG bag!  Congratulations!!!
> 
> IMO, CaliforniaGal's goal is unrealistic - unless you are just counting bags and not clutches... as we discussed earlier they do not fill the same function.  I think that if you are not a collector, then 4-6 large (could be medium is that is your style) bags is a reasonable number to cover colors and degrees of dress/casual, and a couple of clutches to cover the same... only dressy and dressier.  For me, that would be bare bones. Of course we set our own goals.  I fear the your Oct. designate is your beautiful ferro pyramid...



Hello dear!

thanks for saying that... if i don't have to count my two BV clutches then i am within the realm of reasonable in my eyes. my goal is set not by CaliforniaGal's post so much as the reality of living in a 1 bedroom apartment.... and having a storage space of things (put away when i moved in with DH) - but not remembering what is in the storage space anymore. so i feel i have to constantly question my acquisitive nature. 

in any case, never fear. my darling ferro will stay in my collection, no matter what fugly faces my DH makes. the one that will go is an H Kelly in chevre. gorgeous, but not my style... and she deserves to go to someone who will use her.


----------



## Baggiana

You have made my day, kiddo!!!  

I do know something about small confines since my son lives in a small space with a huge wardrobe, and all his hunting, fishing, bicycling, and sorts gear, books, antiques (yes he acquired that taste from his mum) and technology... it is very tight quarters!  I do admire your spareness and discipline!  There is a beauty in it and it really hones your choices!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

hehheh...


----------



## doloresmia

^^^speak of the devil!


----------



## jelts

*Rere*, don't feel bad about straying. Sometimes, we need some variety. Plus, you MUST honour the efforts that your DH went to, to not only LISTEN but also follow up on the purchase. Do enjoy your new bag without guilt!  Of course, you have to post pictures of this new bag! If all DH's/SO's were this attentive and wonderful to us, we'd all be satisfied bag girls! Now if only we could get him to teach all the DH's and SO's on tPF... 

*Doloresmia*! I can't believe you're subscribing to that crazy notion!  I think I'd go really mad just trying to keep it to that FEW bags! It wouldn't even cover the number of days in a week! Kudos, for trying! I think you should reward yourself with ANOTHER bag, just for the effort!  I'm absolutely NO HELP!

*Bichon Lover*, your new Chanel is fabulous! You have such wonderful taste!


----------



## kroquet

Wonderful purchases!!!
ReRe - can't wait to see your LV.

Doloresmia - I love etoupe!   Gorgeous!   I saw one not too long ago IRL and it was stunning and a great neutral.

BL - you always look great and the Chanel is so pretty!!!

Boxermom - do post some pics when the Tod's bag arrives.  Would love to see it.

No cheating for me.   I did see a gorgeous Chanel, though.   No new bags, though.  Saving some money!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

those are wonderful cheats...


----------



## LLANeedle

*ReRe*, what a sweet hubby you have!  An LV store just opened here last week (our only designer handbag boutique mind you).  Don't feel bad.  Variety is a good thing.  If I'm to confess, the most user friendly bag I own is a Prada I bought last year.  It's perfect for me in every way because of it's style.....outside end pockets, good shoulder strap that has a generous drop, the perfect inside pocket for receipts.  It's the bag I grab for a day of shopping or traveling.  I gave my Chanel GST to dd #2, it's too heavy.  And I'm parting with my JC's for the same reason.  I love BV's leather and lack of hardware but if I find a bag with the same qualities, I cheat too.  Enjoy your new bag and throw out the guilt.


----------



## alisonanna

jelts said:


> *Doloresmia*! I can't believe you're subscribing to that crazy notion!  I think I'd go really mad just trying to keep it to that FEW bags! It wouldn't even cover the number of days in a week! Kudos, for trying!* I think you should reward yourself with ANOTHER bag, just for the effort!*  I'm absolutely NO HELP!


----------



## doloresmia

jelts - :devil:

kroquet - the etuope is better irl isn't it!


----------



## kroquet

Yes, it is a gorgeous color!   I think an Evelyne or Picotin would be great in etoupe.
The Birkin looks great on you!


----------



## jburgh

My cheat is a Jimmy Choo Lohla-Jayne.  I had a boutique credit and am not so sure I am diggin' that bag.


----------



## SCL

Hmmm...I have come to the conclusion that different bags/brands fulfill different purposes/functions in life... I say enjoy!


----------



## castorny

Cheating is fine.  My last two bags were:  1)  Hermès  2)  Balenciaga.  I'm sure my next one will be BV!


----------



## castorny

4, 6, 7 bags?  That is just insanity.  I have more than a dozen and I'm a man!!!


----------



## doloresmia

castorny - i aspire to your sartorial splendiferousness... but the bar for me living by the beach is lower, KWIM?


----------



## uclaboi

*doloresmia* - Congrats on the Birkin!  You found the Etoupe!

ITA w/ *castorny* - cheating is totally fine.  Most of my bags are BV, but I also have Prada, LV, YSL, Bally, etc.


----------



## castorny

doloresmia said:


> castorny - i aspire to your sartorial splendiferousness... but the bar for me living by the beach is lower, KWIM?



I understand.  Meanwhile, your Etoupe is Gorgeous!  I've become a huge fan of that color recently.  I'm sure you strike quite the pose on your beach.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Heehee Castorny!  I think of it as .. not cheating . just exploring alternatives!


----------



## sbelle

I don't have it in me to stick with one designer line!  I am always moving back and forth depending on what I see.  I spend most of my time with BV, Chanel, and Prada, but when the price and time is right, I buy what strikes my fancy.  

Speaking of striking my fancy.  I've been bad since I came to DC.  

I would like to blame one of my beautiful BV friends, but none of you were there to enable me.  I blame the allure of 60% off.  It won't be rung up and shipped until Tuesday, so my lips are sealed, but I really think I have lost my mind!


----------



## doloresmia

UCLABoi, Castorny - THANKS! etoupe is marvelous, i am very lucky to have found her.

now if only ottone would come my way.... after i have had some time to absorb my most recent baby. too much too soon is too much!


----------



## kroquet

I am sure that Ottone will find it's way to you sooner or later.


----------



## doloresmia

kroquet said:


> I am sure that Ottone will find it's way to you sooner or later.



MUAH! thanks!


----------



## spendalot

I think most people cheat but not many will confess? hehe...I just cheated with a YSL too 

ReRe, your dh is so sweet. Any pics to share?


----------



## bags4fun

Feel guilty?  bah!  Especially if the dh actually purchased a bag for me, there is no way I would feel guilty!  Enjoy it!


----------



## Babi

I think that cheating is funnny.
As some of you may remember, I'm a Balenciaga lover, but in the last months I've been trying to add ome variety and I think it's been a good choice.
Now I have my 5 B.bags (with their rock&roll vibe), a BV, H.Massai and a small Chanel.
Very different bags, so they are useful for very different purposes. Once you get used to a new bag, you don't feel guilty anymore. And if it's a present, we can't consider it cheating: so just enjoy it!


----------



## LT bag lady

I'm a cheater!
*ReRe*, please show us your LV, a gift doesn't count as a cheap, but the lusting & drooling at the boutique does!
_*Boxermom*_, okay fess up!  I NEED to know what TODS you got, you know I love TODS please show us in that other sub forum.
_*Doloresmia*_, Hermes is a major cheat, but who can blame you?  divine!

*Bichon Lover*, you naughty cheater you!  TWO Chanels, big cheat!  Love them both!

My Cheat...
TODS
G-bag





Major cheat b/c I have been wearing her even on sunny days which should be exclusives to my Saffron Pyramid...


----------



## blueiris

ReRe, don't feel guilty--what a sweet gift from your husband!  I think variety is good, so I don't think buying other brands is unseemly at all.  Different bags, different purposes.  Enjoy it!

My latest non-BV was a large nylon Longchamp Le Pliage shoulder tote purchased earlier this year.  I'm going to use it while traveling, and it's just what I wanted:  super-lightweight, long shoulder straps, zip top, roomy interior, very water-hardy, and not precious in any way.  I bought for utilitarian reasons, but I don't mind the way it looks, either.


----------



## LLANeedle

*LT*, love your Tod's.....looks like a great summer bag.


----------



## doloresmia

LT - Thank you for validating my cheating

ITA with LLANeedle - sometimes you need a great low maintenance summer bag and the Tod's probably fits the bill.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Enjoy your bag and throw out the guilt...


----------



## CaliforniaGal

ssc--- What did you do???   I think if you buy out of state, it doesn't count on the craziness scale!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> I don't have it in me to stick with one designer line! I am always moving back and forth depending on what I see. I spend most of my time with BV, Chanel, and Prada, but when the price and time is right, I buy what strikes my fancy.
> 
> Speaking of striking my fancy. I've been bad since I came to DC.
> 
> I would like to blame one of my beautiful BV friends, but none of you were there to enable me. I blame the allure of 60% off. It won't be rung up and shipped until Tuesday, so my lips are sealed, but I really think I have lost my mind!


----------



## sbelle

CaliforniaGal said:


> ssc--- What did you do??? *I think if you* *buy out of state, it doesn't count on the craziness scale*!


 
You and I think a lot alike!!!  

I have thought 100 times about returning the bag already, and they haven't even rung it up yet.

It is one that I saw on BV's website and really wanted until I saw the price. I had forgotten about it and life was good. Then, when I walked into NM it was sitting there, smiling at me so sweetly (my sister did not see it smiling at me!)--at 60% off. Even at 60% off it is still expensive!! 

They also had a gorgeous black cocker that someone had returned and I almost pulled the trigger on that one, but was spending so much on the mystery bag that I couldn't do it. Yesterday I was thinking maybe I should return the mystery bag and get the cocker. I called and of course the cocker was gone. It was a beauty and about $800.

I decided to wait and visit with it one more time before I make a decision. They are ringing it and mailing today. I am hoping it is here by the weekiend because I am out of town most of next week!

I will post pictures as soon as it is here!


----------



## IFFAH

*ReRe*, saw the LV Amarante Melrose Ave and it's a good cheat. It's ok to stray off once in a while.


----------



## ReRe

Thank you all for your absolution.  I should have entitled it I just cheated and feel guilty (but my husband said it was okay).  I've been so busy I didn't have a moment to take pics, but hubby who is on his best behavior this week (probably because he drives like a madman every weekend when we go do to our beach cottage and makes me crazy) took the pics for me.  I'll post them tonight.  He didn't do too bad.
Doloresmia - I would love to have one birkin in my collection.  Maybe after my cabat.


----------



## minismurf04

Hi Rere...it's okay we all cheat a littler here and there..hehe..for me it's LV too!!
Melrose in amarante is gorgeous would love to see your photos!  Your hubby did good!!


----------



## sbelle

ssc0619 said:


> They also had a gorgeous black cocker that someone had returned and I almost pulled the trigger on that one, but was spending so much on the mystery bag that I couldn't do it. Yesterday I was thinking maybe I should return the mystery bag and get the cocker. *I called and of course the cocker was gone. It was a beauty and about $800.*


 
*Oh no*.........*the SA just called and the cocker is back*. Darn her! I was happy it was gone. I knew it had gone to a good home. DARN (you know that that is really not the word I want to be using right now!) HER!  Now it's available again!

The cocker at first glance is not the bag that catches your eye. 








But if you are up close and touch it and see the beautiful detail you can't help but love it!  It and wonderful and drapes so beautifully.

Now, what to do...........................................


----------



## Bichon Lover

What to do??????  Grab it!  Love the pockets and the braided handle not to mention the price.   I'd love to have it if I weren't on a long term ban.


----------



## fpiccione

Yeah  really wonderful cheats ....  I actually bought this One night stand Bird handbag.. and I really really  love it ..


----------



## Olympia177

My first love is totally BV, but I admit I do have an LV neverfull that I do use, particularly in the summer, as the leather is a bit more durable and I don't have to worry as much about scratches etc, and for the open top. I am running around with 2 kids and the neverfull works for that. I think it is ok to have a few different bags...I still always lust after the BVs though.


----------



## Mid-

*ReRe*, is this the one? Ah, what a great husband you have, congrats!!






I love this thread, LOL. I think many other sub forums have smilar threads like "what other bags do you carry other than XX?" It's perfectly fine I suppose.  Keep them coming everyone!

*doloresmia*, love your HG etoupe birkin!


----------



## ReRe

Here is what made me cheat!  Yes Mid, that's the one.


----------



## Olympia177

Wow - gorgeous!!!


----------



## chanelcloset

ReRe, It's hard.. trust me I know! I have bags from a variety of designers. I figured out awhile back when I started my bag addiction, I constantly crave different designers.


----------



## ReRe

I have moved around among designers, but usually while I'm buying that designer, I'm pretty faithful for awhile.  I usually look at LV but rarely buy. I always think BV is the better long term decision.


----------



## gtvicky

Gorgeous bag, Rere. Enjoy it.


----------



## Juda

This is not cheating  and your DH is so sweet.
You chose the only LV that - sort of -looks  like a BV (Roma)


----------



## ReRe

I didn't even realize that until you pointed it out.  Guess that's why I was so confused about the mini crochet because it is so "not" structured.  But I'm really enjoying it and will probably save this for the fall.


----------



## jburgh

bumpity bump


----------



## LT bag lady

I cheated recently, with my usual TODS, can't help myself...


----------



## jburgh

ReRe said:


> Here is what made me cheat!  Yes Mid, that's the one.



ReRe I saw that bag (Melrose) today at LV.  Is is very pretty.  And, much lighter weight that I expected.  Yes, I had to pick it up and parade in front of the mirror with it, lol!


----------



## annie9999

does this still count as cheating since i was doing research for my maxi veneta when i "stumbled" upon this? -


----------



## LT bag lady

annie9999 said:


> does this still count as cheating since i was doing research for my maxi veneta when i "stumbled" upon this? -


 Well... it's not a handbag... & you were researching, I think it's okay, just don't let it happen again, 

Beautiful scarf BTW, how could you resist?


----------



## annie9999

so sorry but i've cheated again-

i haven't bought lv in years but have always wanted a noe.  love the old styles with a story and when i saw this unusual beauty i had to have her.


----------



## Mid-

Wow, annie, is that the all vachetta noe?  Beautiful!! Are you going to spray it to protect it from water stains??


----------



## annie9999

thanks, *Mid-*.  i don't know what to do.  i posted on the lv sub to get opinions.  my inclination is to use her and not get too neurotic- what do you think?


----------



## Juda

*annie* - it is gorgeous, I love it
It is so unique, there is something very special about this bag, can't figure it out yet  
BTW I also love your H addition


----------



## annie9999

thanks *Juda*, you are, as always, gracious and kind- not to forget fabulous taste in bags.


----------



## uclaboi

*annie9999* - that's a gorgeous LV.  Love the vachette leather.  A very special piece.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I love the way vachetta developes a patina - but it always looks a bit used and worn in after the first few weeks.  
I'd be tempted to just let it be, and enjoy the way it weathers - but I am also completely crazy and love older bags.


----------



## Mid-

annie9999 said:


> thanks, *Mid-*.  i don't know what to do.  i posted on the lv sub to get opinions.  my inclination is to use her and not get too neurotic- what do you think?



Personally I would treat it so it won't get awful water stains, then use it without worrying too much.  It will patina nicely. *docride*'s vachetta speedy in her LV thread is omg beautiful.

Would love to see how yours turns in the coming years!!


----------



## annie9999

*uclaboi*- thanks, i have always wanted a noe- something about a bag that has been around since 1932- so when i saw the vachetta i couldn't leave it.

*vintage leather*- i also love older bags and patina but i don't want to mistreat it and have it just look dirty.  i've been "talking" to *docride* on the h sub and she is fantastic.  really knows vachetta and products.

*mid-*- you are amazing and a mind reader.  *doc* posted the speedy picture in the h reference section and it is truly amazing.  it has definitely sold me.  i will definitely post pictures.  you know how much i love to post pictures.


----------



## blueiris

annie9999, your Noe is really gorgeous!  Enjoy, and thanks for sharing your photo here with us.


----------



## kroquet

Annie - gorgeous bag and the scarf is lovely!!


----------



## annie9999

thanks *blueiris* and *kroquet*.  i hate to stray from bv and not i'm obsessing over the sofia coppola bag.  perhaps i need a support group.  a no straying support group.


----------



## doreenjoy

I rarely buy a non-BV bag but yesterday I helped my niece pick out a nice Cole Haan...her old Coach bag was seriously thrashed.

I thought about getting the Cole Haan Whitney hobo -- the one with grommets -- for myself, but resisted the temptation. I think I was having a flashback to my beatnik days.


----------



## doloresmia

my reason for being done

a vert olive barenia birkin with brushed palladium hardware born in 2001 - completely and perfectly pre-loved. very hard to capture the color, but she is army green with a forest green interior. super under the radar. note my darling froggie coin purse - BV if you are watching PLEASE bring the menagerie back!!

i also am getting the elephant boots with the coaxial heels.... yeah me!


----------



## Mid-

Congrats once again, *doloresmia*!  The subtle colour and the yummy looking leather must be oh so heavenly.  I really want to see this one in person!!

Onto some modeling pics, yes??


----------



## LT bag lady

Congrats!!! She is beautiful!!!  love froggy too!
Enjoy & thanks for sharing!


----------



## sbelle

Deloresmia--she is perfect!  Congratulations!!


----------



## blueiris

doloresmia, enjoy!  What a find!


----------



## Juda

At the H forum I had to be civilized 
But here at BV - how could you????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 (this is me) out of disappointment and hurt

your signature is a binding agreement, it had to be something Ottone





I agree with ssc- she is perfect


----------



## kroquet

LOL!!!   Juda - you always make me laugh!!!


Congrats D, she is a beauty!!!


----------



## Mid-

*Juda*, you were indeed civilized over there!!


----------



## doloresmia

juda - i am so sorry to disappoint you. what could i do? bv said no more ottone. seriously what can i do to make it up to you? LOL.

mid-, ssc, lt bag lady, blueiris - thank you for sharing my happiness.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Congrats *doloresmia*   It's such a beautiful classy color and bag.   Enjoy.


----------



## doreenjoy

Hmm, so I should consult *doloresmia* to get some enabling for the H bag I have my eye on?


----------



## kroquet

D - there is an ottone clutch on ebay.    Just sayin.......

Don't you need a littloe ottone to go with the Hermes beauty????   Now, what scarf will be perfect with it???


----------



## doloresmia

doreenjoy - always glad to enable. LOL

BL - i cannot stop petting her

kroquet - if i cannot have the ottone cabat... i do have my beloved coupons indiennes shawl, and a couple of carre en carres, a potiron turtle, pretty much all my scarves go with her! convenient that!


----------



## shellygail

Which would you choose?  Maxi Veneta in uluru nappa or in tea...I'm so confused!
Thanks.


----------



## kroquet

D - don't you think a new Birkin deserves a new scarf???   LOL


Shellygail - it depends on your wardrobe, but the tea might be more neutral.    Go with what you love, though as they are both gorgeous bag.


----------



## doreenjoy

shellygail said:


> Which would you choose? Maxi Veneta in uluru nappa or in tea...I'm so confused!
> Thanks.


 
They're both red browns, though the uluru is much more obviously red. 

Either one is a winner!


----------



## mariabdc

Congrats, Doloresmia... BTW, who is sam? your hermes reveal puzzles me...


----------



## shellygail

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## shellygail

kroquet said:


> D - don't you think a new Birkin deserves a new scarf???   LOL
> 
> 
> Shellygail - it depends on your wardrobe, but the tea might be more neutral.    Go with what you love, though as they are both gorgeous bag.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## jburgh

*doloresmia* - Congrats on Ms Birkin.  That is the first time I have seen brushed palladium on a bag.  But, I will keep my eye open for Ottone, just on case.  I bet you could be tempted, lol!


----------



## doloresmia

jburgh - thanks so much! yes, although remember, i am DONE. LOL.

mariabdc - oops sorry sam from hautegallery is a recommended reseller of H.


----------



## doreenjoy

I've been cheating with another Italian ... Salvatore Ferragamo.

First I got two wallets, then this little pittone number:







Love the piercings on the sides: 






Without flash. The color is "mercurio":


----------



## aaa_1188

it is gorgeous doreenjoy....love it!!


----------



## TDL

doreenjoy said:


> I've been cheating with another Italian ... Salvatore Ferragamo.


 
Love it! Yes, those darn Italians (and some French) are hard to resist!


----------



## Mid-

Beautiful, *doreenjoy*!!  I especially love the hardware design. I wonder if they are something to do with the mercury suymbol... a bit far fetching maybe?  Do you hook the one with the gap onto the ring(s)??


----------



## LT bag lady

Ooooooohhh Doreen, who can blame your for cheating...
Beautiful, love the color, love the hardware.


----------



## blueiris

doreenjoy, it's gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## annie9999

doreenjoy- congratulations- now no more cheating-
enjoy- i think we all cheat from time to time


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning bag Doreenjoy!!


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks, everyone! 



Mid- said:


> Beautiful, *doreenjoy*!! I especially love the hardware design. I wonder if they are something to do with the mercury suymbol... a bit far fetching maybe? Do you hook the one with the gap onto the ring(s)??


 

The little rings are just charms that hang over the magnetic closure. I like them a lot. Ferragamo has quite a few bags this season and last with these little charms.


----------



## Mid-

Thanks, *doreenjoy*! Of course I had to check some Ferragamo bags but closed the browser asap when I saw a lovely lovely tote. Ah, that was prrreeettty!! but no, I will not cheat, no no no...


----------



## doloresmia

doreenjoy - that is LOVELY little thing! congrats!!!


----------



## Lululala

doreenjoy said:


> I've been cheating with another Italian ... Salvatore Ferragamo.
> 
> First I got two wallets, then this little pittone number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the piercings on the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash. The color is "mercurio":



Doreenjoy, this clutch is soooo gorgeous! I love it! Too bad i told DH i will only buy one clutchush: Congrats to you!


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks, *doloresmia*!



Lululala said:


> Doreenjoy, this clutch is soooo gorgeous! I love it! *Too bad i told DH i will only buy one clutch*ush: Congrats to you!


 
Now that's a promise I won't be making! 

I love my clutches. So far I have two BVs and this Ferragamo, and I'm dying for a stretch knot in croc...especially since seeing your photos. I'm waiting to SO one in the perfect color. Probably in May 2010.


----------



## Baggiana

Congratulations, DJ!  She is gorgeous, and I am a real sucker for python!


----------



## mariabdc

As i said before, that's a stunning bag.
I cheated today as well, but it was something "minor"... which i may not keep, anyway!


----------



## sbelle

*Maria*....maybe you better show us so we can help you decide whether you should keep it.


----------



## doreenjoy

Spill it, Maria. 

We're all waiting....


----------



## sbelle

I am hoping that this bag is the end for me for many months to come. I've been wanting one for a long time, just finally found a color that I love.


----------



## doreenjoy

Congrats *ssc*! Nothing better than finding a bag you love. And I guess we'll forgive you for cheating with H!


----------



## Mid-

Oh, *ssc*, that's lovely! Please educate me, what colour is it?


----------



## Juda

*ssc* - It is gorgeous. So classic, reminds me of Carla Bruni - Sarkozy


----------



## Lululala

ssc0619 said:


> *I am hoping that this bag is the end for me for many months to come*. I've been wanting one for a long time, just finally found a color that I love.



Stunning bag! I am so with you. Everytime I got a new bag i said the same thing to myself


----------



## ReRe

doreenjoy said:


> I've been cheating with another Italian ... Salvatore Ferragamo.
> 
> First I got two wallets, then this little pittone number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the piercings on the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash. The color is "mercurio":


 love it, really reminds me of my ash clutch.


----------



## sbelle

Juda said:


> *ssc* - It is gorgeous. So classic, reminds me of Carla Bruni - Sarkozy


 
That's so funny you say that!  I look just like her!!  Except when I am looking like Reece Witherspoon!




Lululala said:


> Stunning bag! I am so with you. Everytime I got a new bag i said the same thing to myself



Me too.  That's why no one is believing me right now!




Mid- said:


> Oh, ssc, that's lovely! Please educate me, what colour is it?




Graphite.  The color is what tipped me over the edge!


----------



## Juda

ssc0619 said:


> That's so funny you say that!  I look just like her!!  Except when I am looking like Reece Witherspoon!



Lucy - we know what you look like. 
Your pix are all over the place ( TV, your avatar, kroquet avatar...)
Congrats again , it is beautiful and very classy


----------



## NicAddict

*ssc* what a way to cheat  The color is to die for, Black, Graphite, and Etoupe are my favorite H colors. Lovely present to yourself, enjoy. 

If we continue like this they might as well shut down the BV forum for a while to make it easier for all of us to not be tempted during our bag bans :lolots:

We should probably start a support system with sponsors and a 9 step program....


----------



## SCL

NicAddict said:


> *ssc* what a way to cheat  The color is to die for, Black, Graphite, and Etoupe are my favorite H colors. Lovely present to yourself, enjoy.



My favorite colors as well. : )

Congrats, ssc!


----------



## doreenjoy

NicAddict said:


> We should probably start a support system with sponsors and* a 9 step program*....


 

Er, that would be a *12* step program. Not sayin' how I know....


----------



## annie9999

*ssc0619* love the graphite bolide.  i have one in rouge h and love it.  so user friendly and under the radar.  and the shoulder option doesn't hurt.

more details please- size and leather-


----------



## Mid-

ssc0619 said:


> Graphite.  The color is what tipped me over the edge!



Now that made me go dig the H colour reference thread.  What a chic colour it is!!


----------



## sbelle

Juda said:


> Lucy - we know what you look like.
> Your pix are all over the place ( TV, your avatar, kroquet avatar...)


----------



## doloresmia

ssc - congratulations on that lovely lovely thing! i hope you have many many many years of enjoyment. would love to see more pix after you have used her awhile to see how she softens with time.


----------



## annie9999

i didn't really cheat but got this as an xmas present.  i loved the cerise collection and never got anything so i was so happy to get this- such a great gift-


----------



## Mid-

Wow, annie, it's rather a rare find now, isn't it? Such a lovely gift!!


----------



## annie9999

i know mid-, you cannot imagine how happy i was.  i love those cherries.


----------



## doreenjoy

I love the cerises too! Congrats on the present.


----------



## annie9999

thanks *doreenjoy*- hope you are having a wonderful holiday.


----------



## doloresmia

annie - adorable! i love it!


----------



## LT bag lady

Members, it has only been a few weeks since my last confession, but here I am again.
TODS beach bag in Orange!






Chanel Maxi Caviar Flap -  10C
NEEDED a Chanel in the Maxi in my collection.  My wonderful SA called me to tell me she had one, how could I resist?


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> Chanel Maxi Caviar Flap - C 10
> NEEDED a Chanel in the Maxi in my collection. My wonderful SA called me to tell me she had one, *how could I resi*st?


 
Resistance is futile.  I know.


----------



## LT bag lady

ssc0619 said:


> Resistance is futile. I know.


Exactly!  You understand!


----------



## annie9999

beautiful bags.  sometimes we all stray-  enjoy them-


----------



## kroquet

LT - Love both bags!!!!    What a way to cheat!


----------



## Love Of My Life

fun straying especially when it comes to Chanel


----------



## Bichon Lover

*LT*  Totally forgot about this thread. 

That Tod's is the exact color of the oranges hanging off my tree that I look out onto every day.  Very yummy!

Of course love the classic Chanel. 

Good cheat.


----------



## jburgh

I hardly ever visit here, but you guys have be B-U-S-Y!  

My little cheat is a wine vintage tapestry rectangular clutch by Prada.  Will pick up on the 21st.


----------



## Mid-

LOL, *jburgh*, looking forward to your pics. (I'm still waiting for your scarf modeling pics too.) 

*LT*, beautiful cheat!!

I'm so faithful that I have nothing to post here.


----------



## anteaterquaker

LT bag lady, your Tod's bag is TDF. it's so pop. love that orange and pebbled leather. you can go to the beach in style now. and of course Chanel is always classic


----------



## CaliforniaGal

LT bag lady said:


> Members, it has only been a few weeks since my last confession, but here I am again.
> TODS beach bag in Orange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEACH BAG? You're not taking it to the beach, are you? .. where it would get all .. sandy??? That's fabulous!
> 
> Chanel Maxi Caviar Flap - 10C
> NEEDED a Chanel in the Maxi in my collection. My wonderful SA called me to tell me she had one, how could I resist?


____________


----------



## sbelle

Ok....I don't normally post my other purchases here.  BUT, everyone else is fessing up so....

There was this NG bag that I loved from the get go.  Grey, python with croc, big, and it had a shoulder strap and could be hand carried.  But is was $3,100 and I just didn't want to pay that.  

Fast forward to the BG sale and I see that BG has marked it down to $1,860.  Whoo hoo!  I got on the phone immediately and guess what?  Gone, gone, gone.  Actually that was ok.  I was saved from myself, right?  

I did tell my SA that if one ever surfaced I would take it.  He said, "you know the way things go I bet one will pop up later".    Yea, right.  

Fast forward again about a month and I get a call from my SA who says "Guess what?? A Christmas gift got returned!!".  

You girls know me.  I had already bought another bag (my bolide) to fill the hole in my heart  from missing out on this one.  Then my SA said the magic words...."it's been marked down even more.....to $1,200".

In the word of *LT Bag Lady* "how could I resist?"

So enough talk....on to pictures..


----------



## Sum

ssc0619 said:


> Graphite. The color is what tipped me over the edge!


 
Graphite in the bolide is so chic and understated. This picture reminds me of the graphite picotin GM that I chanced upon the store on new year's eve, where I made the mistake of thinking over the possibility of getting the bag, and now this mistake haunts me everyday 

LT bag lady, love the orange hue. I've been drawn to this color lately too..


----------



## sbelle

I have more pictures, but I had to get off.  The purse police are everywhere this morning.  They've been watching me like hawks recently--  I think Ricky has had them step up their efforts....


----------



## sbelle

One last picture to get a feeling for size...


----------



## LT bag lady

SSC - AMAZING!!! The skins on that bag are incredible, beautiful!!! NG gets better & better every season!
What a score!!!
Congrats!  & NO, you could not resist!!  Who in their right mind could or would?


----------



## MarvelGirl

Amazing non-BV purchases ladies! I love them all! 

I too have done a little cheating - with Chanel (like LT!). I got the 10C Red Caviar Maxi w/sh and the 09A Bleu Fonce/Navy Caviar Jumbo with gh. So happy with them too!


----------



## LT bag lady

MarvelGirl said:


> Amazing non-BV purchases ladies! I love them all!
> 
> I too have done a little cheating - with Chanel (like LT!). I got the 10C Red Caviar Maxi w/sh and the 09A Bleu Fonce/Navy Caviar Jumbo with gh. So happy with them too!


 Congrats!!!
Don't you love the size of the Maxi?  
Love BV, but when I want structure, I go to Chanel...
Enjoy! 
Show us!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

I love Nancy Gonzales   I only have 2 but they're real beauties.   What a gorgeous one that is *ssc !*


----------



## Baggiana

Love your NG bag, S!!! - an incredible bargain, too!!!  Congratulations!

You all make me wish that I had cheated on something, but I have not found anything in the past couple of years that I want as much as BV...  what a rut to be stuck in!:lolots:


----------



## bags4fun

Great deal on a beauty *SSC*!


----------



## jackietong

shout out to*BL* *as promised...my pink cheat!!!*



*SORBET PART TIME!!!*


----------



## sbelle

*Jackie*--what a beautiful color!  No way to resist that one-- congratulations!


----------



## kroquet

Jackie - gorgeous pink!!!!


----------



## liquid_room

hi ladies.  In 2009 I only bought BVs.  But I hv strayed in 2010...

I bought my first 2 Chanel flaps.  One jumbo and one teeny one.  Brother hand carried back from Paris 







u ladies liking my purchases?


----------



## Bichon Lover

jackietong said:


> shout out to*BL* *as promised...my pink cheat!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *SORBET PART TIME!!!*





Oh jackie......I haven't checked this thread in days, WOW what a beauty.   It looks good enough to eat, drink and even wear!   Thank you and enjoy, like that'll be a problem 







liquid_room said:


> hi ladies.  In 2009 I only bought BVs.  But I hv strayed in 2010...
> 
> I bought my first 2 Chanel flaps.  One jumbo and one teeny one.  Brother hand carried back from Paris
> 
> View attachment 1038733
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038734
> 
> 
> u ladies liking my purchases?




Me likey, especially the baby.  Just adorable with the flower and it looks like there's a chain hiding down the back.


----------



## liquid_room

BL

Just for ya! sorry i dun hv a pix with the full view of the chain straps.  it is a darling little bag, only 18cm long. I am imagining myself all over town with it!


----------



## bags4fun

*liquid_room*, I do like your new Chanels.  I have to admit that I have strayed to Chanel also.


----------



## annie9999

liquid_room said:


> hi ladies.  In 2009 I only bought BVs.  But I hv strayed in 2010...
> 
> I bought my first 2 Chanel flaps.  One jumbo and one teeny one.  Brother hand carried back from Paris
> 
> View attachment 1038733
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038734
> 
> 
> u ladies liking my purchases?


I was looking at the same bag today. The jumbo flap and I loved it.  

Is it very heavy?   The chain seems heavy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel is fine.. now you have the best of both bag worlds..enjoy


----------



## sbelle

liquid_room said:


> hi ladies. In 2009 I only bought BVs. But I hv strayed in 2010...
> 
> I bought my first 2 Chanel flaps. One jumbo and one teeny one. Brother hand carried back from Paris
> 
> View attachment 1038733
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038734
> 
> 
> u ladies liking my purchases?


 

Love them.  That's a really wonderful brother to bring those back for you!


----------



## liquid_room

annie i didn't find the bag heavy when i tried it on empty at the boutique.  but i don't think it is an everyday bag, especially in lambskin as it is known to scratch easily.  however i will use it for work so i'll see how it goes.


----------



## liquid_room

hotshot

i think that is true! i don't look at other brands now...



hotshot said:


> Chanel is fine.. now you have the best of both bag worlds..enjoy


----------



## liquid_room

Yes he is a sweetie and I owe him big time 



sbelle said:


> Love them. That's a really wonderful brother to bring those back for you!


----------



## annie9999

liquid_room said:


> annie i didn't find the bag heavy when i tried it on empty at the boutique.  but i don't think it is an everyday bag, especially in lambskin as it is known to scratch easily.  however i will use it for work so i'll see how it goes.


heavy or light it is a beautiful bag.  enjoy it.


----------



## jackietong

*Goyard St. Louis GM in YELLOW!!!*







sorry, iphone photo

Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Usually everything I buy is BV now, but I needed something to handle music books and getting banged around by my son's massive baritone when I carry it to his private lessons - so here is the answer: a neverfull and this truly adorable chicken bird coin purse!  It is accented by a BV elephant lanyard, of course!


----------



## doloresmia

ms fancy_bags - i love that little chicken!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

doloresmia said:


> ms fancy_bags - i love that little chicken!


 

Doloresmia, thanks! He's certainly more cute than functional because his weird little shape doesn't hold much, but I still love him


----------



## Danzare

liquid_room said:


> hi ladies. In 2009 I only bought BVs. But I hv strayed in 2010...
> 
> I bought my first 2 Chanel flaps. One jumbo and one teeny one. Brother hand carried back from Paris
> 
> View attachment 1038733
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038734
> 
> 
> u ladies liking my purchases?


 
I'm so late, but I have to say: we're bag twins! I have that Flap since 2006 and I love it. I'm a strictly no-fuss, no-logo, minimalistic kind of bag-girl but that Flap owns my heart  Congrats!


----------



## sbelle

*Miss_Fancybags*-- I love, love, love your little "chickie"


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Thanks, Sbelle!

If anyone is interested in one, just search on the LV website for "bird".  There are two styles, but this one reminds me of summers at my grandparent's farm.  The customer service rep at 866 VUITTON can locate one if they are still sold out on the website.


----------



## kroquet

Love the chicken!!!     I admit to really being a fan of the Neverfull, too.   Such a great bag!


----------



## mariabdc

I got a new (to me) Chloe. I dont feel i've cheated with regard to BV, since my true love is Chloe and i cheat with occasional BV bargains... 
Here is my plum Saskia... I got her today and i am uber-excited... I hadnt bought a "proper" bag since July! (Of course, clutches and accesories "dont count")


----------



## kroquet

I cheated and my hubby is not very happy.    He thinks this is too Biker chick for me.    He likes my BV bags.   lol    I think this bag is really cute and so very different from anything else I have.    Hate to say, but since the DH doesn't like it, I might not keep her.    I know, I know, the DH is usally right, though.


----------



## sbelle

*Maria*--love your Chloe!!


----------



## sbelle

*Ethel*--I am sorry that Fred doesn't like your bag.  I think it is beautiful!


----------



## kroquet

Fred is such a pain in the arse!!!!    It is a large bag and holds a ton and  is so smooshy!!

Love Maria's Saskia!!!   So pretty!


----------



## LT bag lady

kroquet said:


> I cheated and my hubby is not very happy. He thinks this is too Biker chick for me. He likes my BV bags. lol I think this bag is really cute and so very different from anything else I have. Hate to say, but since the DH doesn't like it, I might not keep her. I know, I know, the DH is usally right, though.


 
I like the bag, but I have returned/sold many a bag because I got that look from DH!:weird:  I know I shouldn't care but I do...  by the same token when he gives the , I am so thrilled and ya know what, he is usually dead on! 

Maria, the Chloe is lovely!  You have great taste.

Welcome back Lucy (Sbelle), any cheats to report?


----------



## doloresmia

i balance the number of bags/clothes/shoes that i love, but DH doesn't.... BRIGHT pink carre kantha GM cashmere from H, i love, he hates. ferro new pyramid, he tolerates. voluminous dresses and ballerina flats, well we can't even talk about those.... he just shakes his head. LOL.

kroquet, how about that new bag Mid- posted? this is similar, BUT a BV? would Fred approve? it has some funky iridescence as well. yum yum.







Maria, the plum saskia is gorgeous and we love when you cheat for BV!


----------



## LT bag lady

Oh yeah!  Look at those handy outside pockets, reminds me of the practical features I love in my TODS bags...
Like the double zipper, very important feature, I have sold bags because the zipper only went one way, in this style bag, the zipper should always go both ways!  I'm picky!  Ohh, the strap lenght is adjustable , somebody's been paying attention at BV...


----------



## doloresmia

LT bag lady said:


> Oh yeah!  Look at those handy outside pockets, reminds me of the practical features I love in my TODS bags...
> Like the double zipper, very important feature, I have sold bags because the zipper only went one way, in this style bag, the zipper should always go both ways!  I'm picky!  Ohh, the strap lenght is adjustable , *somebody's been paying attention at BV...*



LT - they better pay attention to you at BV


----------



## kroquet

Love that!!!  Call me boring, but I want that in brown!!!!   Ebano, truffle, cigar!!  

That is a perfect bag!


----------



## Bichon Lover

I haven't checked in here in too long!  Everybody's things are fabulous.   Way to go girls.


----------



## Baggiana

Maria, I love your bag... the color is so divine - and the dimensions are perfect!!! Lucky, lucky you!!!


----------



## jackietong

Not a bag...but I still cheated... 

*Chanel Aloha Jellies Black on black, Small Swarovski Studs*








*sorry its blurry, black is hard to photograph--at least for me--I only own 1 black bag-thank goodness.


----------



## bags4fun

Really cute sandals Jackie!


----------



## Ranag

^^^^
Everyone has such lovely purchases!  

Love those shoes *jackietong* - I have a pair and they are sooooo comfortable!  Enjoy!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Love all the non-BV goodies, ladies! Gorgy for sure!

*jackietong* - I too have those Chanel sandals in the all black and the black with beige camellia. Love them so much and yes, they are so comfy! Enjoy!


----------



## doloresmia

jackietong - love the camelias.... i so wish my wide feet could fit into chanel flip flops. LOVE


----------



## Grandmommie

*Kroquet*-you are far from boring...I like your new bag, but remember I am a "biker" chic!


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks, Sbelle, Kroquet and LT...

Oh, kroquet... that's my fav Chloe style... Keep it... The bettie is so practical and edgy.... They are getting rarer and it is difficult to lay your hands on certain colours now... Husbands shouldnt have  a saying, they are to pay for some of the bags, and that's it...

Really nice sandals, Jackie ... Well done!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

kroquet said:


> Love the chicken!!! I admit to really being a fan of the Neverfull, too. Such a great bag!


 
Thanks, *Kroquet*! I totally agree. It's a great bag and so easy to use. 

My other LV got waterlogged in Italy a couple of years ago during a downpour, so I picked up this Longchamp (my first one!), put a purse to go in it and will use it for travel. Everyone on this forum seems to love this Le Pliage style (? spelling), and I can see why now. It's SO LIGHTWEIGHT!

Also found this vintage Chanel...I've been missing this baby since I purged my Chanel collection a while back and finally found another!


----------



## kroquet

Lovely and the LePilage is great!!!!    Wish my DH liked patent and metallics, but he always gives me the evil eye!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

kroquet said:


> *Lovely and the LePilage is great!!!! Wish my DH liked patent and metallics, but he always gives me the evil eye!!![/*QUOTE]
> Yours and mine!
> 
> Don't have a LePilage...  My rain cheat is always TODS G-bag in coated canvas.
> *MissFancyBags*, love the Chanel case, another favorite cheat of mine.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Thanks, Kroquet & LT bag lady!

My husband sees so many bags come and go through our house that he is desensitized and notices nothing.  I like it that way since my "toys" are so much more expensive than his "toys" 

I'll have to check out the G-bag...I've never seen one!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Thanks, Kroquet & LT bag lady!
> 
> My husband sees so many bags come and go through our house that he is desensitized and notices nothing.  I like it that way *since my "toys" are so* *much more expensive than his "toys" *
> 
> I'll have to check out the G-bag...I've never seen one!





I know what you mean.  My husband has 100 musical instruments  but most are bought off of ebay for a couple hundred dollars and he refurbishes and plays them for a hobby.  At least he understands the obsession and excepts the price difference.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Bichon Lover said:


> I know what you mean. My husband has 100 musical instruments  but most are bought off of ebay for a couple hundred dollars and he refurbishes and plays them for a hobby. At least he understands the obsession and excepts the price difference.


 

Wow, that is so cool!  What instruments does he play?


----------



## bags4fun

I think that is really cool too!  I love instruments!  Does he have a harpsichord?  I'd love to have one to play Mozart on!


----------



## Bichon Lover

No Harpsichord.....probably 75 saxophones and then there's the trumpets, guitars, keyboards, drum set, mandolin, flute ( I have one too which I played for 10 years)  clarinet, french horn, and I can't remember what else. 

He plays something for about an hour every night.


----------



## Bichon Lover

So, I've been very bad this past week in the clothing area and there won't be any BV's for quite a while for this bad girl.  I bought quite a few things for spring. 

Here's the fashion show. 

Dolce & Gabbana Coat  (it was the last one, so I couldn't wait)  LOL
Dolce & Gabbana Cardigan with crystal buttons.  It's actually a really dark blue red.
Gucci dress and Gucci silver shoes
Elizabeth and James vest with chiffon (had the tank)


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Bichon Lover said:


> No Harpsichord.....probably 75 saxophones and then there's the trumpets, guitars, keyboards, drum set, mandolin, flute ( I have one too which I played for 10 years) clarinet, french horn, and I can't remember what else.
> 
> He plays something for about an hour every night.


 

Such a talented guy! 

Love your D & G cardigan with the crystal buttons!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Narcisco Rodriguez dress  (had the Lapis and gold necklace) Full length pic is the acurrate color, a deep indigo.
Schumacher jacket and butterfly tank with Stella McCartney denim skirt (had belt and JC shoes)
Milly tank


----------



## Bichon Lover

Armani wave sweater top
Burberry pale chartreuse top with chiffon lining that extends out for viewing
Versaci top with True Religion capri's


----------



## Bichon Lover

Lastly....
True Religion jean capri's with white sequin trim on pockets (had the Chanel bag and JC shoes)

So as you can see I need a major woopin' and am in Brokesville!


----------



## Lululala

Bichon Lover said:


> Armani wave sweater top
> Burberry pale chartreuse top with chiffon lining that extends out for viewing
> Versaci top with True Religion capri's



Wonderful loot! I love your Versaci top most


----------



## doloresmia

BL - i totally enjoy seeing your splurge... and feel the purchases were worth any whooping that might have been involved.


----------



## sbelle

I'm glad that LT pointed out BL's posts here--I totally missed this splurge!  

BL, the clothes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## doreenjoy

My latest cheats are over in the Ferragamo forum...

http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/oh-no-i-di-int-586217.html#post15286925


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls!  I wore the blue dress today and it was so comfy and a hit in SF. 

I think the Dolce & Gabbana black coat is going back because I tried on something really beautiful at BV today that Brian made me try! :greengrin:   I'd never tried on any BV fashions before. 

Got to go check out *doreenjoy's* cheats


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ BL your blue dress was stunning! And I loved your shoes (forgot to mention that...Gucci, yes?)

Did you order any little trinkets from the trunk show?


----------



## spendalot

I have been feeling guilty. *Spendalot went to Paris* and came home with 0 BV :shame: I was sure of an INK, specifically the Montaigne. But dh wasn't crazy about INK and I don't feel good carrying something he isn't crazy about. I looked for my alternative which was the belly veneta in Paile but it wasn't available. I really tried hard to find something to buy but nothing there inspired me.

Next we went to Prada. I was a Prada gal before BV and hence I wouldn't consider it cheating. I had a couple of bags in mind. But alas, those bags were all sold out. You wouldn't believe it if I told you all the bags I'd planned on buying weren't available! It's like the whole of Paris was sold out. It's the same story for shoes.

I was sad, even with all the beautiful sights of Paris before me, I felt so disappointed. All the way there, armed with a list and nothing left for me.

Then we went into this boutique. I was not a fan of this brand because I felt the styles weren't me. We went there to help my friend get a bag. Then my dh spotted this bag sitting on it's own, on a glass shelf display and told me it's beautiful. 

As I have never owned anything exotic, we thought it must be out of our reach. Out of curiosity, we asked for the price and was shocked. We had to asked the french sa twice as we thought it couldn't be and there must be some kind of miscommunication. When we found out how affordable it was, of course I had to get it.

So here she is, presenting my first Chanel, Ms Black Python.


----------



## ReRe

I've cheated too.  My first bag purchases since the tie dye cabat in December and Bichonluver said I couldn't last.... Two burberrys on sale 40% off at Nordstom.  What's a girl to do.


----------



## ReRe

Wow spendalot its great, never saw this style Chanel, looks more like a BV at first glance


----------



## cecicat

Your new chanel is gorgeous, *spendalot*!  I agree with ReRe, I did a double take and checked to make sure I was in the "cheating" thread since it looked almost like BV at first.


----------



## sbelle

*spendalot*--that Chanel is BEAUTIFUL!  Congratulations!


----------



## sbelle

ReRe said:


> *What's a girl to do*.



Exactly what you did!


----------



## nycshopa

ReRe said:


> I've cheated too.  My first bag purchases since the tie dye cabat in December and Bichonluver said I couldn't last.... Two burberrys on sale 40% off at Nordstom.  What's a girl to do.


pics!


----------



## jeshika

*spendalot*, i LOVE your chanel! it is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## spendalot

*ReRe, Cecicat*, thanks. glad you said that. I must still be a BV gal at heart thats why 

*jeshika, sbelle*, thank you. I keep stealing glances at her!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

*spendalot* - love that python Chanel!


----------



## spendalot

shopaholic&baby said:


> *spendalot* - love that python Chanel!


 
Thanks B!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

spendalot - and now you want more Chanel!


----------



## spendalot

shopaholic&baby said:


> spendalot - and now you want more Chanel!


 
oops...:busted

Just the one in my avatar  Pls help me keep a lookout, will ya?


----------



## aaa_1188

spendalot said:


> I have been feeling guilty. *Spendalot went to Paris* and came home with 0 BV :shame: I was sure of an INK, specifically the Montaigne. But dh wasn't crazy about INK and I don't feel good carrying something he isn't crazy about. I looked for my alternative which was the belly veneta in Paile but it wasn't available. I really tried hard to find something to buy but nothing there inspired me.
> 
> Next we went to Prada. I was a Prada gal before BV and hence I wouldn't consider it cheating. I had a couple of bags in mind. But alas, those bags were all sold out. You wouldn't believe it if I told you all the bags I'd planned on buying weren't available! It's like the whole of Paris was sold out. It's the same story for shoes.
> 
> I was sad, even with all the beautiful sights of Paris before me, I felt so disappointed. All the way there, armed with a list and nothing left for me.
> 
> Then we went into this boutique. I was not a fan of this brand because I felt the styles weren't me. We went there to help my friend get a bag. Then my dh spotted this bag sitting on it's own, on a glass shelf display and told me it's beautiful.
> 
> As I have never owned anything exotic, we thought it must be out of our reach. Out of curiosity, we asked for the price and was shocked. We had to asked the french sa twice as we thought it couldn't be and there must be some kind of miscommunication. When we found out how affordable it was, of course I had to get it.
> 
> So here she is, presenting my first Chanel, Ms Black Python.



Oh wow!! this is gorgeous!! I love the red interior, may i request for an interior picture too?

I love love love exotic. It look luscious.


----------



## spendalot

aaa_1188 said:


> Oh wow!! this is gorgeous!! I love the red interior, may i request for an interior picture too?
> 
> I love love love exotic. It look luscious.


 
My pleasure! I took many pictures of the interior, I'm smitten 












Sexy bit of red peeking out. 



http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1141068&stc=1&d=1277720597


----------



## aaa_1188

Hmmm..... where does the button on the front goes to? Love the color contrast and the zipper sides ...... I am totally smitten too.

Thanks spendalot for the pictures


----------



## spendalot

aaa_1188 said:


> Hmmm..... where does the button on the front goes to? Love the color contrast and the zipper sides ...... I am totally smitten too.
> 
> Thanks spendalot for the pictures


 
You're welcome. It's not a button. It's a little silver camelia stud.


----------



## aaa_1188

spendalot said:


> You're welcome. It's not a button. It's a little silver camelia stud.




:shame: You can tell by now I know nothing about Chanel


----------



## LT bag lady

*Spendalot*, your Chanel is beautiful!!!  Love the shape, the skin, the lining, perfect! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Baggiana

Spendalot,  Just gorgeous!!!  What a glorious handbag!!!  I know that it will be forever bag!!!

Does the cheating only count if you buy something new?... or just start wearing something different?  I have been carrying my NG python tote for the last week or so, and just cannot put it away for any length of time... it is really of fun to wear it with  casual clothes and sandals - even to the gym... and I have received so many compliments!... but it is an older bag - from a couple of years ago.


----------



## aaa_1188

Ohh.... gorgeous....  

I am still saving money for a python one day and it seems this is going to be difficult to bear, but I love love them all!!!


----------



## Lululala

OMG...Spendalot and Baggiana!!!! I love both of your bags Actually, I think I'm jealous


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Here's my new pencil case...I used to own many Henry Cuir items & adored their distressed look, but this is all I have now.  The bike and the orange leather interior make me feel so happy and young


----------



## Bichon Lover

*spendalot, Baggiana and Miss_FancyBags, *I love your cheats! 

Mine is not a bag but a coat that I'm over the moon about. I saw it mid May at a Burberry trunk show at Nordy's. I pre ordered it as they weren't going to get but a few. It's from the holiday collection and I can't wait till it's cool enough to wear it.

I wish I could get a pic to do it justice but it's a bronzy gold metallic leather.  I have it hanging in the Family room and can't stop looking at it.


----------



## doloresmia

Bichon Lover said:


> *spendalot, Baggiana and Miss_FancyBags, *I love your cheats!
> 
> Mine is not a bag but a coat that I'm over the moon about. I saw it mid May at a Burberry trunk show at Nordy's. I pre ordered it as they weren't going to get but a few. It's from the holiday collection and I can't wait till it's cool enough to wear it.
> 
> I wish I could get a pic to do it justice but it's a bronzy gold metallic leather.  I have it hanging in the Family room and can't stop looking at it.



BL - unfortunately we really need to see this with some bags in order to understand the true color....


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^

I think I can oblige tomorrow afternoon.  

Without pulling anything out I'd say it's closet to the PO Cabat.  I can take picks of it with oh, about...... 5 BV metallic colors. 

I will not however wear a metallic bag with it, probably black like the buttons.  Don't want to blind anybody after all.  

Maybe I can get DH to take an action shot too.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Bichon Lover said:


> Mine is not a bag but a coat that I'm over the moon about. I saw it mid May at a Burberry trunk show at Nordy's. I pre ordered it as they weren't going to get but a few. It's from the holiday collection and I can't wait till it's cool enough to wear it.
> 
> I wish I could get a pic to do it justice but it's a bronzy gold metallic leather.  I have it hanging in the Family room and can't stop looking at it.


 
*BL* - it's stunning!  Exactly something I would want


----------



## spendalot

doloresmia said:


> BL - unfortunately we really need to see this with some bags in order to understand the true color....


 
I think we need to see *BL* in it to understand the true beauty of this gorgeous coat! 
*BL*, looking forward to your action shots!


----------



## Grandmommie

Oh BL, I am dying over that coat!   It is *TDF* !!!! I *LOVE* metallics. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## TDL

Bichon Lover said:


> I will not however wear a metallic bag with it, probably black like the buttons. Don't want to blind anybody after all.


 
*BL *-wow, how time flies. I remember your trench story from the first time we met back in June. I'm glad you got it, it is so you! Need modeling pics pronto (eventhough it's hot as hades outside).

ITA on not using a mettalic bag with the coat. It's such a statement piece so it should be the focal point IMO.


----------



## LT bag lady

*Baggiana*, love the NG bag, I like what NG does with exotics!
*Miss Fancy Bags*, our resident enabler (Kroquet) just had to tell me about Henry Cuir, I have not been the same since...  LOVE Henry Cuir, I love the distressed look, the embroidery and the beads!!  I have a beautiful pair of wedge sandals.

*BL*, ooooohhhh baby!!!  That trench is a knockout!  Wow, I never imagined it would be so stunning!  

You ladies know how to cheat!


----------



## Bichon Lover

You asked for it, you got it! Sorry for all the glare. :lolots::lolots:

Clock wise from left, Armatura, Copper Ostrich, PO, Ottone, Copper Rame and Parme Cheve or something like that.


----------



## doloresmia

now that is some fabulous bling bling! love it!!!! it looks fabulous on you, bet people do a double take! thank you for indulging your fans!


----------



## Bichon Lover

The SA today showed me another way to wear it where you button back the front edges and can wear it belted or belted in the back. I'l wear it belted in the back when I wear it this way.

Gotta say I'm still just about peeing my pants everytime I look at this coat which is often! 

I also gave my Sea Urchin a test drive today too.  DH wasn't too sure when he first saw it today but it grew on him.  Other people today though kept asking to look at it closer and were facinated and thought it was beautiful.


----------



## Bichon Lover

doloresmia said:


> now that is some fabulous bling bling! love it!!!! it looks fabulous on you, bet people do a double take! thank you for indulging your fans!


 
Thank you, anything for you darling. :kiss:  I think I'm going to live in it for the next 6 months. It can get cool now!


----------



## llson

*BL*, beautiful.........yes, modeling pics!!

Just saw the pics.........fabulous!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^

  I was just about to email you the pics!  Guess you saved me the trouble, not that it's any trouble.


----------



## NicAddict

Gorgeous!!! This coat is so YOU !

What a 'companion' for all your wonderful bags


----------



## jackietong

WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!! I'm blinded BL!!!! and I mean it in a very good BLINGIN' BLINDIN' way! 

the coat looks heavenly on you! pure !!!!!!

congrats!


----------



## Lharding

*BL* - Wow!  I love your new bling!  Looks fab on you!!!!


----------



## spendalot

doloresmia is right. Thank you for indulging your fans.  :urock:


----------



## Grandmommie

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Don't you have some confessing to do?

*BL*, STUNNING!!!!  PERFECT!


----------



## kroquet

Love the coat BL!!!    

Spill Grandmommie, don't keep it to yourself.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls!   I love it and can't wait for it to get cool enough to wear.

I guess no one will accuse me of being subtle when I'm wearing this coat. 

Come on *Grandmommie* what cha got?????  :wondering  Entertain me.


----------



## Baggiana

OMG!!! - outstanding, BL!!!  You have outdone yourself!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Baggiana said:


> OMG!!! - outstanding, BL!!!  You have outdone yourself!!!




  Thank you, thank you very much.    I do my best!


----------



## uclaboi

That's one beautiful coat.  I missed out on one when Burberry Prorsum did it for the men's collection.


----------



## Grandmommie

You girls are so funny...well, I have been trying to decide on a CROC bag for a very LONG time..so while I was in NYC, I took the opportunity to check out different designers..and this is the one I had sent to TEXAS...I love her....
My Gucci Croc Sukey


----------



## sbelle

Now *Grandmommie* that appears to be one beautiful bag, except that your picture is so dern small someone my age might not be able to tell that it is a bag. 

Now here's a picture-- a gorgeous bag like that deserves a picture like this.


----------



## Grandmommie

Thanks sbelle!  I still don't know how to make pictures larger. Lol


----------



## LT bag lady

Oh baby now we are revealing 
Please look closely at the tiles...  HUGE! this was one old croc!!
I was with *Grandmommie* when she looked at the BV Croc Veneta, YSL Croc Roady (40K, yikes), the TODS Croc Bauletto and this beauty and I will confirm that this baby was the most beautiful.  The size of the tiles and the brown whiskey/cognac color... umm, get me a Courvoisier Cognac VSOP now .

*Grandmommie* stayed within the Gucci group on all her cheats (okay show us the rest) .


----------



## doloresmia

oh dear! that is one beauty of a beast.... put on my specs just to see the picture, thanks sbelle for making it big!


----------



## wt880014

Wow *Grandmommie*!!! She's a beauty!! You're on a croc roll!


----------



## Grandmommie

Okay, final confession...Mother and Daughter YSL Roady's...we made them special by picking our own handles...DD chose the Pink Ostrich and I complimented my bag with the Off White Lizard..You can only add the special handles in the NYC boutique, so this is now our official NY bags...


----------



## ap.

*oh*  *my*  *lord*  

awesome bags, *grandmommie*.  the color on that croc is perfect, and the lining on the ysl is so much fun.  well worth cheating for.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Grandmommie said:


> You girls are so funny...well, I have been trying to decide on a CROC bag for a very LONG time..so while I was in NYC, I took the opportunity to check out different designers..and this is the one I had sent to TEXAS...I love her....
> My Gucci Croc Sukey


 
WOW, Grandmommie!  That's one beautiful bag


----------



## Bichon Lover

OH MY........    When you cheat, you cheat. 

I think that croc bag would look very nice with my coat!


----------



## Grandmommie

Thanks, everyone....*BL*-do you think your coat will fit me?????  lol


----------



## LT bag lady

Ummm, *Grandmommie*, I think there is one more... starts with a 'T', has the Fashion's Night Out hand tag...


----------



## sbelle

Grandmommie said:


> DD chose the Pink Ostrich and I complimented my bag with the Off White Lizard..Y.


----------



## Grandmommie

I know someone who cannot go shopping with me anymore.    love you *LT* !


----------



## Grandmommie

Sbelle , I need to learn how to do that!!!!


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> Ummm, *Grandmommie*, I think there is one more... starts with a 'T', has the Fashion's Night Out hand tag...



Enquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## doloresmia

how fun are those handles on the YSL bags!!! they look like fabulous hobos as well.

ok, waiting for something that starts with T

thank goodness LT was there or we might be missing a few confessions, grandmommie!


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> I know someone who cannot go shopping with me anymore.  love you *LT* !


 
I shall spill no more, promise!
I just had so much fun shopping with you.  You got such amazing bags and have great taste!  That Sukey needs to be admired by all.


----------



## Grandmommie

You can spill all you want and I will SHOP with you anytime!!!   We had soooo much fun!!!  Maybe we can go on a road trip in your new BD gift!


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> You can spill all you want and I will SHOP with you anytime!!! We had soooo much fun!!! Maybe we can go on a road trip in your new BD gift!


 
To SF!


----------



## Bichon Lover

LT bag lady said:


> To SF!



I'm ready for ya both!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Grandmommie said:


> Thanks, everyone....*BL*-do you think your coat will fit me?????  lol



Sure.... we'll share-zie.


----------



## jburgh

You know me and exotics.  I almost fainted when I saw that Croc Sukey!  LT, yes, a really old one at that.  It is rare for a croc to get that old and still have such fabulous scales - they fight a lot, lol!

Grandmommie - I have a chocolate brown large Python Sukey.  I really like that Sukey style!


----------



## Grandmommie

Oh jburgh, I bet that bag is beautiful.  The Sukey is so comfy.  I would love to see a pic of your bag. I immediately fell in love with the bag, LT examined it all over and got so excited about the size of the tiles.  She is so funny!


----------



## jburgh

Bichon Lover said:


> I'm ready for ya both!



I guess that means I'm coming back, hehe!

Here is a stock pic of my cocoa Sukey (F/W 09):


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^

Wow, that's a beauty!!!!

Any time babe.


----------



## canadianstudies

Grandmommie said:


> You girls are so funny...well, I have been trying to decide on a CROC bag for a very LONG time..so while I was in NYC, I took the opportunity to check out different designers..and this is the one I had sent to TEXAS...I love her....
> My Gucci Croc Sukey


 
This bag is just gorgeous!


----------



## Baggiana

OH GRANDMOMMIE!!! That croc sukey is unbelievably gorgeous!!!... the right hide and the right bag! -- and I adore the YSL's with special handles and lining.  You did good, girl!!!

And jburgh!!! a python sukey!!!   Looks like it is time for me to broaden my horizons...  lots of exciting new things to look at!


----------



## TDL

Another fan of the Croc Sukey here! Congrats, *Grandmommie*! You sure know how to "cheat" in style 

Now awaiting the T reveal... could it be Tod's? But it's not part of the Gucci group?


----------



## Grandmommie

*jburgh*, that bag is so pretty....I love it!   Thank you, for sharing..

*TDL*-it is a TOD's tote...I am carrying it back and forth to the office...I loved it, because it has a leather tag "FASHION NIGHT OUT 2010". One of the many wonderful  memories of my NYC trip...I will post pictures soon..


----------



## kroquet

Love the Croc!!!!     The brown is just perfect in croc and it rminds me of the veneta I saw.     Just gorgy and I love the Roady bags!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

Thanks,* Kroquet*...My favorite thing about Croc-carrying it...lol  My son's inlaws have a huge ranch in Texas and have gators 10-15 feet long..wonder if they would mind if one was missing.....just think of the possibilities...lol


----------



## Bichon Lover

* Grandmommie*  I saw your croc at Gucci today, it's stunning in person.


----------



## Grandmommie

Thanks, *BL*...I love her..


----------



## Ranag

Beautiful croc bag *Grandmommie*!


----------



## sunshine69

I've been out of the loop for several days and am trying to catchup. Love love love your new gucci and ysl grandmommie. Ive been tempted by a roady several times but cant decide. What is the lining of the croc? Does gucci do suede or is it something else?

BL fabulous as ever, love the coat, I always enjoy admiring your purchases.


----------



## MarvelGirl

*GOD* is so wonderful and generous with his blessings! Today I purchased my first Birkin from the Hermes boutique - a brand new 35cm Gold (togo) with PHW!  A big thanks to *doloresmia* for all of her patience, advice and Hermes knowledge. You're the best, girlie! Without her, I don't think I would ever have taken the leap to the Orange side. 

Thanks so much B!!


----------



## sbelle

^With a reveal like that you know we need pictures!!!!  We're waiting.....


----------



## doloresmia

MarvelGirl said:


> *GOD* is so wonderful and generous with his blessings! Today I purchased my first Birkin from the Hermes boutique - a brand new 35cm Gold (togo) with PHW!  A big thanks to *doloresmia* for all of her patience, advice and Hermes knowledge. You're the best, girlie! Without her, I don't think I would ever have taken the leap to the Orange side.
> 
> Thanks so much B!!



Big big congratulations. it was an honor and fun to be asked... and i look forward to your slide to orange! the fall is steep, deep and wide.... and that is all i am going to say for now.

as sbelle said, please show us the honey!


----------



## Grandmommie

CONGRATS, Marvel Girl!  I have acquired a few Birkins lately and doloresmia was a huge help!  I am so excited you got a Gold....You are going to love it...Congrats over and over again...


----------



## doloresmia

Grandmommie said:


> CONGRATS, Marvel Girl!  I have acquired a few Birkins lately and doloresmia was a huge help!  I am so excited you got a Gold....You are going to love it...Congrats over and over again...



Grandmommie - you are too sweet to mention it as well.... and also quite sly as i notice the casual reference to "acquiring a few birkins lately!"

will you not share some pix?


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Thanks so much *sbelle*, *doloresmia* and *Grandmommie*! And I am with *doloresmia*, *Grandmommie* you definitely need to do some revealing too! Congrats on all of your H lovelies as well! 

Here's she is! I also picked up a black clic clac to go along with the double tour that I purchased with *doloresmia *while in Bev Hills back in July (I hope I got the name right, d?)


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

MarvelGirl said:


> ^Thanks so much *sbelle*, *doloresmia* and *Grandmommie*! And I am with *doloresmia*, *Grandmommie* you definitely need to do some revealing too! Congrats on all of your H lovelies as well!
> 
> Here's she is! I also picked up a black clic clac to go along with the double tour that I purchased with *doloresmia *while in Bev Hills back in July (I hope I got the name right, d?)


 
  Now that's a fantastic "cheat"!  Congratulations!!


----------



## doloresmia

drooling!!!!


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> drooling!!!!



me too!


----------



## sbelle

Grandmommie said:


> I have acquired a few Birkins lately



Enquiring minds want to know more.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

This Camellia brooch is coming next week.  Not sure if it's a keeper since I bought on recommendation from my Chanel SA (they were out of stock at my boutique).  She knows I like big and sparkly things


----------



## doloresmia

Miss_FancyBags said:


> This Camellia brooch is coming next week.  Not sure if it's a keeper since I bought on recommendation from my Chanel SA (they were out of stock at my boutique).  She knows I like big and sparkly things



ooohhhh... big..... sparkly...... need any more be said?


----------



## LT bag lady

*MFB*, the brooch is gorgeous!
*Marvelgirl*, that Gold Birkin is divine!

I cheated with an old flame... Chanel...
WOC


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Thanks, *LT* - just got it today and it's even better than pictures.  Will give to husband so he can put in my stocking for Christmas 

 the Chanel - is it a shoulderbag or clutch??  The black is so elegant


----------



## wt880014

*LT*- Love that WOC. It looks so rich in the lambskin!


----------



## LT bag lady

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Thanks, *LT* - just got it today and it's even better than pictures. Will give to husband so he can put in my stocking for Christmas
> 
> the Chanel - is it a shoulderbag or clutch?? The black is so elegant


 
The WOC has a long chain strap, can be worn 3 ways, very handy.
I got a 2nd one in Navy, the Reissue style .


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

LT bag lady said:


> The WOC has a long chain strap, can be worn 3 ways, very handy.
> I got a 2nd one in Navy, the Reissue style .


 
Oh! I know what you mean now...I love that style!!!  You have to show us the navy


----------



## doloresmia

LT- love the WOC. i never liked chanel and then i started noticing the WOC.... let's see ms. navy!


----------



## LT bag lady

doloresmia said:


> LT- love the WOC. i never liked chanel and then i started noticing the WOC.... let's see ms. navy!


 
Here is ms. navy.  I love the distressed leather of the reissue.  These WOCs can be addicting...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Beautiful, LT!!!


----------



## glamstudio

love reissue.  and it looks gorgy in navy.  congrats LT!


----------



## Grandmommie

*LT*- I love to carry a WOC !  they make me feel so CoCo!  lol   *Miss FB* I am drooling over your Chanel Brooch..I am going to ask Santa for one!


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> Here is ms. navy.  I love the distressed leather of the reissue.  These WOCs can be addicting...



*LT*-- she is beautiful!


----------



## LT bag lady

Ooops, did it again...
Stayed within the group...
Got a YSL Roady Hobo and I am in love!!!!  Will post a picture as soon as it stops raining here long enough to take a photo.


----------



## Grandmommie

Me too!  Got the YSL Roady in the Pony Hair...will post pictures when they arrive...Can't wait to see pictures of your bag, *LT* !


----------



## wt880014

Oh man *LT* and *Grandmommie*! Now I want a YSL Roady and a Nero Plisse  Veneta ...... and an airplane!! I better go bake something!


----------



## LT bag lady

wt880014 said:


> Oh man *LT* and *Grandmommie*! Now I want a YSL Roady and a Nero Plisse Veneta ...... and an airplane!! I better go bake something!


 

I think you would love the Roady hobo but the hardware might just kill the deal...  It's not heavy but it is not lightweight like a Veneta.   The Plisse is divine!!  Get one!!!


----------



## sbelle

*LT* and *Grandmommie*--- Can't wait to see your YSL's!  Please come back with pictures!


----------



## zooba

I have been eyeing the roady's as well.  Looking forward to pictures.  Congrats!


----------



## LT bag lady

Here is the YSL Roady Hobo with my new BV Ink woven gloves from the Sale.
I'm loving this Roady .  I prefer it over the Cervo Hobo because the leather is thicker therefore the contents' edges don't poke through, kwim...


----------



## zooba

That is gorgeous


----------



## doreenjoy

Gorgeous bags, ladies! 

I  the Roady. I KWIM about the thicker leather, but I like the uni-strap of the BV cervo hobo.



doloresmia said:


> LT- love the WOC. *i never liked chanel and then i started noticing the WOC....* let's see ms. navy!


 

Same here! I think the WOC may be my next bag purchase, but I'm waiting for a while on it.

That navy is gorgey!


----------



## uclaboi

I have been looking at Reed Krakoff's Boxer II.  What do you think of the bag?  Would love to hear the opinions from BV guys and gals.


----------



## Longchamp

The price point on RK is great.  I was lucky enough to see the canvas and crocodile bag---stunning.  But I like most of the Boxer line.   Let us know what you decide.

Here's a link to RK

http://www.reedkrakoff.com/online/handbags/Home-16001-16500-en#/detail-view

I'm debating on a Delvaux

http://www.delvaux-eshop.com/en/home


----------



## uclaboi

^Longchamp - you read my mind.  I'm thinking of the croc boxer...


----------



## Longchamp

I got to the sale page day it started but the bag I wanted was already gone...it runs a close second behind the croc boxer

It was this one

http://www.reedkrakoff.com/online/handbags/Home-16001-16500-en#/detail-view

I'm thinking sooner or later Celine has to come out w/ a box satchel, that's why I'm holding off on the Delvaux


----------



## Mid-

I was quite drawn to the green one when it was featured in the blog. I like the style and the size, but the straps will drive me nuts!

How is their leather quality?


----------



## Longchamp

I don't have one but the leather was good quality esp on the hobos. 

I go back and look at the Boxer's all the time, but agree... think those straps in the front would drive me crazy. It's what I don't like about PS


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I'm debating on a Delvaux
> 
> http://www.delvaux-eshop.com/en/home



I so totally want a Delvaux.  Does anyone besides Barneys carry the line in the US?  I don't think I've ever seen it at Barneys, have you?


----------



## jburgh

sbelle said:


> I so totally want a Delvaux.  Does anyone besides Barneys carry the line in the US?  I don't think I've ever seen it at Barneys, have you?



They are very "ladylike," aren't they?


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> I so totally want a Delvaux. Does anyone besides Barneys carry the line in the US? I don't think I've ever seen it at Barneys, have you?


 
Barney's and online only place to purchase in US.  I saw the bags in France and fell in love w/ the satchel.  Still kicking myself that  I didn't come home w/ it. 



jburgh said:


> They are very "ladylike," aren't they?


 
They are, and I'm not...


----------



## bags4fun

Oh, I'll bet that you *are* ladylike Longchamp!


----------



## doloresmia

uclaboi said:


> I have been looking at Reed Krakoff's Boxer II.  What do you think of the bag?  Would love to hear the opinions from BV guys and gals.



hmmm, never saw one in real life but the web pix show a little too much fiddle faddle for my taste - the strap situation would annoy me for actual use as well - which is one reason i don't have an H kelly. the delvaux president and newspaper bags are so much more clean in design.


----------



## zooba

I was looking at the Boxer - played with the bag and put it back. Gorgeous bags.  Just too much hassle.  Kind of like the MUSE II- love the look but not the hassle.


----------



## uclaboi

Actually, the strap is not a problem at all because you can slide it up or down.  It does not affect the in-n-out of bag.  The bag is actually open on top, with one zipper compartment in the middle.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Yes, easy to access the bag. For me, it's the straps on either side. Not sure it adds to the design. Normally I don't purchase bags on sale, because if I didn't like it enough to purchase it full price, then I shouldn't be getting the bag just because it's on sale. 

The exception was this bag.... I would have LOVED the sharkskin.

I think the croc bag is stunning *uclaboi* and can see why are drawn to it also.

Keep us posted.


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


> I so totally want a Delvaux. Does anyone besides Barneys carry the line in the US? I don't think I've ever seen it at Barneys, have you?


 
DD's teacher (who places her H bags on the wet ground in the school parking lot) has a few of these Delvaux bags, I will ask her if they can be purchased in the US other than Barneys.


----------



## Mid-

uclaboi said:


> Actually, the strap is not a problem at all because you can slide it up or down.  It does not affect the in-n-out of bag.  The bag is actually open on top, with one zipper compartment in the middle.



Oh, I see, there's no flap, and those two straps/belts don't go over the top of the bag? hmmm.


----------



## Grandmommie

those bags are really pretty....I have never seen them...remember I live in TEXAS...lol...very very pretty..


----------



## Longchamp

Only Barneys for Delvaux in states.  One of the oldest leather goods shop in the world.


----------



## bags4fun

LT bag lady said:


> DD's teacher (*who places her H bags on the wet ground in the school parking lot*) has a few of these Delvaux bags, I will ask her if they can be purchased in the US other than Barneys.


************


----------



## LT bag lady

bags4fun said:


> ************


 
My reaction exactly, I was tempted to run over and rescue it, then give here a for treating it that way.


----------



## LT bag lady

I cheated...
I have been stalking this bag for the last 2 yrs , found a new one on Bonanza from a lovely seller who is on tPF and I could not pass it up!

The wallet I got from Saks, it's a long zip around 11C.  It was a 66% Chanel Christmas, the Plisse is the other 33%.


----------



## Grandmommie

OH, *LT*..you did good......


----------



## bags4fun

Nice bag LT!


----------



## doloresmia

LT - beautiful! congrats on the 66%


----------



## mdlcal28

I gotta leave here if the teach has an H!!!


----------



## sbelle

*LT*--she's a beauty!


----------



## Bichon Lover

LT,  loving it X 2!


----------



## ap.

Mid- said:


> I was quite drawn to the green one when it was featured in the blog. I like the style and the size, but the *straps will drive me nuts!*
> 
> How is their leather quality?





Longchamp said:


> I don't have one but the leather was good quality esp on the hobos.
> 
> I go back and look at the Boxer's all the time, but agree... think* those straps in the front would drive me crazy*. It's what I don't like about PS



I saw these bags in real life at the Reed Krakoff store on Madison Ave and the straps are purely decorative, if that helps.  It's an open tote with a flap pocket in front (where the straps are) but you just lift the flap to access the pocket... no fiddling needed.  I didn't have time to look at all the bags, but I assume this holds true for all of them.

ETA:  ooops, I guess someone already pointed this out.

*LT*,


----------



## uclaboi

Congrats, LT!

I pulled the trigger... got the croc/flannel Boxer II.  I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## mdlcal28

Ucla, great choice! I thought the combo with flannel was gorgeous!
LT, sorry about the teacher comment. Hope I didn't offend. It was meant to be funny.


----------



## bags4fun

I know *mdlcal28*!  Teachers here don't make anywhere near enough for an H bag!  LOL!


----------



## LT bag lady

*Grandmommie*
*bags4fun*
*doloresmia*
*mdlcal28*
*sbelle*
*Bichon Lover*
*apey_grapey  *
*uclaboi *
Thank you all!!!

*uclaboi *- great choice! can't wait to see!
*mdlcal28* - no offense taken!  DD's teacher only makes about enough to buy 3 birkins, she has a nice trust fund, teaches purely for the love of it, really!  She rocks!!

Took a picture of the wallet on it's own, same as the BV zip around, has 2 cc slots less... Fortunately, I have a couple of BV card cases.


----------



## mibolsa

Always stunning choices!!!
 What would a day in your closet would be like?


----------



## jmcadon

Love the Cabas, *LT*...I have the same one if it is the baby.


----------



## mdlcal28

I wonder about her closet too!!
Just SMELLING all the LEATHA!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh...
Also, I could never be a Chanel person until I saw that Cabas......I didnt know they made anything other than the box bags! Guess I should educate myself more....Remember, I AM in Alabama!


----------



## zooba

Uclaboi- hope you love it.  They are made of nice leather.

My issue with the boxer was the long folder over belt strap.  But then again- my Mulberry Elgin drove me nuts for about the same reason ( I have issues)


----------



## Longchamp

uclaboi said:


> I pulled the trigger... got the croc/flannel Boxer II. I'll post pics when I get it.


 
You made a good choice, love that bag.  Please post pix when it arrives


----------



## jburgh

This is a bad (for the pocketbook) thread to visit.  Now I'm totally smitten with Reed Krakoff bags, namely this one:

http://www.reedkrakoff.com/online/handbags/Home-16001-16500-en#/detail-view

I am so glad it is out of stock.


----------



## mdlcal28

The Magenta Pouch is beautiful.


----------



## uclaboi

What do guys/gals think?  I like it!  The inside, including all pocket interior, is all in tan leather.  The straps are mostly for decorative purposes.  It also has one outside pocket in the front and one in the back.  Very convenient.


----------



## uclaboi




----------



## uclaboi

There are 3 zipper pockets/compartments inside.


----------



## cabochon

WOW..what a gorgeously handsome bag..looks like it will also be very durable.

Love, love grey flannel incorporated into bags (and shoes).

Congrats!


----------



## mdlcal28

I love it too!!!! I think the flannel is a fabulous compliment to the leather! So different!
Now you need to pass along one of your old worn out Cabats to those less fortunate!!!!


----------



## sbelle

*uclaboi*-- that is one gorgeous bag!!  Congrats on a special purchase!


----------



## ap.

jburgh said:


> This is a bad (for the pocketbook) thread to visit.  Now I'm totally smitten with Reed Krakoff bags, namely this one:
> 
> http://www.reedkrakoff.com/online/handbags/Home-16001-16500-en#/detail-view
> 
> I am so glad it is out of stock.



I am going to enable:  call the Madison Ave store.  I saw this on the shelf.  They seem to have a lot of stock although I don't know your size.


----------



## Longchamp

Congrats *uclaboi*, love the combination of textures, gorgeous bag.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bichon Lover

What a beautiful Bag!


----------



## Baggiana

uclaboi said:


> What do guys/gals think?  I like it!  The inside, including all pocket interior, is all in tan leather.  The straps are mostly for decorative purposes.  It also has one outside pocket in the front and one in the back.  Very convenient.



So fabulous, uclaboi!!! I am totally smitten!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## uclaboi

Thank you for letting me share this with all of you lovely BV ladies.


----------



## Juda

I love it, amazing croc color


----------



## Bichon Lover

Time to practice my posting skills I just learned. 

I actually got these Chanel boots and WOC in December.  Guess I was on a Chanel jag.   The boots are super comfy too which is fantastic.


----------



## Baggiana

^^^ Gorgeous, BL!!! - and not bad in the posting skill, either!


----------



## glamstudio

love the boots, *BL*!  so chic!!


----------



## sbelle

*BL* - love your Chanel goodies!!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Bichon Lover said:


> Time to practice my posting skills I just learned.
> 
> I actually got these Chanel boots and WOC in December. Guess I was on a Chanel jag.  The boots are super comfy too which is fantastic.


 
Those boots are so cool - the heel is out of this world.  I wanted them so badly but can't wear high heels due to clumsiness


----------



## spendalot

*BL*, Love what you got from Chanel. The boots are TDF!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks everyone.   The boots are so comfy and what I love most about them is all the details are just where you want them. When I wear them with jeans you see the patent toe and platform and the silver heel. My complaint about a lot of shoes now days are they're gorgeous but as soon as you put on a pair of pants or jeans you cover up all the cuteness. I like the details all up front so they're not lost. 

It's hard to see in the pic but the top half of the heel is patent. I have worn them a couple times with plaques and a short black skirt for fun. 

The bag is a WOC and holds nothing.   I would have returned it but it's just too cute so I have to suffer. 

I cheated with an Armani jacket, 2 Armani tops and a Versace top yesterday at Nordy's.


----------



## Bichon Lover

OK, I had decided I wasn't going to keep this when I got it because of all the clothing damage I've done but as soon as I saw the beautiful box it came in I had a sinking feeling I was in trouble and I was right.  It's a very usable size, 12 x 4 x 2 1/2.  Guess I'll have to have my DH put it away for a couple months for a special occasion.    Why am I so weak????????


----------



## Bichon Lover

A few more pics of the clutch which is both satin and shiny pailettes in shades of fuchsia and purple.  The main part of the bag is a very berry shade of fuchsia, like a strawberry.  Yummy 

They also sent me this cute little bowl as a promotional gift by MacKenzie Childs if any of you are familiar with them.  I wasn't but I've found a nice spot for it in my family room.

Here it is sitting next to me by the computer for me to gaze at


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

*BL* - how could you even think of sending your Prada clutch back?? It's functional, it's red & purple and it's sparkly...a trifecta!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Well, I hadn't seen it in person before this morning.  I'd seen a flat zipper make up case size that I could use as a very small clutch at Nordy's last week that made me interested so I knew I liked the fabrication and color.  When I got home and went on line to re-look at it, Nordy's didn't have Prada on line so I started searching for it on other sites and discovered this style for only $100 more at NM and thought how much more I could get in it and .........the rest you know.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Bichon Lover said:


> Well, I hadn't seen it in person before this morning. I'd seen a flat zipper make up case size that I could use as a very small clutch at Nordy's last week that made me interested so I knew I liked the fabrication and color. When I got home and went on line to re-look at it, Nordy's didn't have Prada on line so I started searching for it on other sites and discovered this style for only $100 more at NM and thought how much more I could get in it and .........the rest you know.


 
It's really beautiful!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Miss_FancyBags said:


> It's really beautiful!  Congratulations!!




Thank you so much.   I just leaned it against the family room hearth so I can look at it while I brush doggies!


----------



## LT bag lady

Beautiful!  You know I have a weakness for clutches, I would never suggest sending that back.  Love the bowl too!


----------



## ap.

I saw the Black Saffiano leather version of your clutch at Saks, *BL*!  That was a beauty too.  I like the opening mechanism.

If you want to go OTT with the sequins, Miu Miu made sequined shoes 2 years ago that look very much like your clutch.


----------



## Grandmommie

*BL*-that will be beautiful with your hair...I love it...You did GREAT!


----------



## Grandmommie

*BL*, I just saw your boots...I am having a hot flash !!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thankyou *Grandmommie*   I can't wait to take it out for a spin when it officially is mine in a couple months.

Those boots gave me a hot flash when I first saw them and the best thing is they are one of my most comfortable boots ever.    I can run in them if I have to.  I would wear those to SF for the day, love them.


----------



## Grandmommie

I am on the hunt for the boots.....hot flash continues..


----------



## Bichon Lover

Grandmommie said:


> I am on the hunt for the boots.....hot flash continues..




I got mine at NM.  The closest thing I see for a style name on the Chanel label on the box is "Bootines".  

Nordy's had them too but were sold out of my size.

I normally wear a 36.5 in everything but Louboutin platforms but I also needed a 37 in these.  They ran a little small.

They were $1275 but are probably on sale if you can find them.  I bought mine early December.

Good luck!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

I did it again...  Couldn't walk past the TODS boutique without stepping inside... it's *Sbelle's* fault, she is quite the enabler... but I was able to resist.
Saturday I went back and my dd wanted to go in and have a look, so I tried on the bag with all my stuff in it...  my poor Nero Cabat needed a break from lugging my laptop, so I caved and got an awesome TODS tote...  
I'll post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## mdlcal28

LT......LT............LT.............
You enabled me with Tods...you enabled me with BV........
I bet I know which Tods you got! Its for "shopping" isnt it???
You're so mean to your Cabat...you should send it on a well deserved vacation...........
Like to my house????:lolots:


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> I did it again...  Couldn't walk past the TODS boutique without stepping inside... it's *Sbelle's* fault, she is quite the enabler...



That's not the only trouble I've gotten her in.  Just sayin'


----------



## LT bag lady

mdlcal28 said:


> LT......LT............LT.............
> You enabled me with Tods...you enabled me with BV........
> I bet I know which Tods you got! Its for "shopping" isnt it???
> You're so mean to your Cabat...you should send it on a well deserved vacation...........
> Like to my house????:lolots:


Oh no my Cabat will now be used exclusively as a purse, tucked in , her toting days are over!  Love my Nero Cabat.



sbelle said:


> That's not the only trouble I've gotten her in. Just sayin'


*Sbelle* is on a roll!  Bad influence, DH is not going to let me out to play next time you are in town.


----------



## mdlcal28

Uh oh, thats sounds like you are in TROUBLE!
Sbelle, earring update please!


----------



## LT bag lady

mdlcal, you guessed right!  Here is my new TODS tote, so my Cabat can rest.


----------



## Grandmommie

Wow, it is beautiful, *LT*! I will always have a soft place for TOD's in my heart...it created our life long friendship...


----------



## wt880014

*LT* great bag! I'm going to recommend it to my DD.


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> Wow, it is beautiful, *LT*! I will always have a soft place for TOD's in my heart...it created our life long friendship...


Absolutely!  Same here!  



wt880014 said:


> *LT* great bag! I'm going to recommend it to my DD.


This tote would be great for DD, price was only $1K!!!


----------



## ap.

great bag, *LT*!


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> mdlcal, you guessed right!  Here is my new TODS tote, so my Cabat can rest.



Such a beauty!  I love Tods!


----------



## cecicat

Fantastic new Tods, *LT*!  I love the contrast stitching. . .


----------



## LT bag lady

cecicat said:


> Fantastic new Tods, *LT*! I love the contrast stitching. . .


Don't you have a confession to make...? 

Thank you!


----------



## cecicat

LT bag lady said:


> Don't you have a confession to make...?
> 
> Thank you!


 
I do, I do.  I strayed . . . :shame:  Waiting for a nice batch of sunlight and some non-work baby nap time to take photographic proof of my transgressions.  As a hint, with a goodly measure of thanks to *LT*, I am *red* with shame . . .


----------



## ap.

Ooh, I want to know!  "Transgressions" suggests more than one!


----------



## mdlcal28

Uh oh.............that LT....she is soooooooooooooo good at making us all be sooooooooooooooo bad! I have been peeking at her stuff too............must not buy.


----------



## cecicat

apey_grapey said:


> Ooh, I want to know! "Transgressions" suggests more than one!


 
Oh no. Just one transgression. I have a few smaller purchases that I've accumulated over the past month that I could throw in there as well, then that makes it transgressionS, plural. Ha.  

So, I had an extra 15 minutes before I had to leave for work this morning and thought I might snap a few pictures for y'all with my iphone. Then Miss Boogie came around the corner, demanding to be photographed.






How could I say no to that face? I couldn't.  (Mental note, keep real camera handy.)  So, pictures still to come.


----------



## mdlcal28

Such a DOLL baby!!!!


----------



## doreenjoy

A little bit of retail therapy for me...

Chanel Wallet-on-a-chain, black caviar, silver hardware. Haven't broken the news to my DH yet. I have to stock up on Kleenex before I tell him, because he'll probably sob for hours.


----------



## cecicat

LOL.  Love the WOC.  And that reminds me of some of my purchases, in particular the moon cabat, which I pre-ordered, thinking I had time to strategize a way to tell DH.  Alas, it arrived too soon, and I basically had to "rip the bandaid off".   T'was a bit shocking to the poor man. 



doreenjoy said:


> A little bit of retail therapy for me...
> 
> Chanel Wallet-on-a-chain, black caviar, silver hardware. Haven't broken the news to my DH yet. I have to stock up on Kleenex before I tell him, because he'll probably sob for hours.


----------



## cecicat

So, Easter Sunday, the fates finally aligned and Miss Bilbo Boogins was napping the same time the skies were reasonably clear so I could take some quick photos.

My new Miss "Red Floppy" - nicknamed by DH:






With a close enough red strap found on etsy.  This bankrupted me, so no funds (or patience) currently for a matching canvas H strap...





All dressed up (scuse the peek into my black hole closet)





In honor of Boogie, my little tiger baby:






Happy Easter Sunday, dearest tpfers!


----------



## mdlcal28

OOOOOOHHHH, I just want to pinch those little fat cheeks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

*Cecicat*!!!!!  OMG!!! Your Bolide Rouge G is divine!!  That is an incredible red!  The strap matches very well.  You did good!!!  Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## LT bag lady

doreenjoy said:


> A little bit of retail therapy for me...
> 
> Chanel Wallet-on-a-chain, black caviar, silver hardware. Haven't broken the news to my DH yet. I have to stock up on Kleenex before I tell him, because he'll probably sob for hours.


Congrats *Doreenjoy*!!!  We are almost twins, I have it in lambskin.  The WOC is such a practical bag, so classic too!  Enjoy!


----------



## doreenjoy

Gorgeous bolide, *ceci*!


----------



## wt880014

*doreenjoy* Perfect choice! I'm sure DH will get over it once he sees how lovely it looks on you!

*Cecicat* OMG! I love that Bolide! Oh *Master Enabler*  help me find one!


----------



## zooba

Beautiful bolide!  I love that style.  Enjoy in good health!

Boogie is such a beautiful baby.  She's getting so big


----------



## ap.

gorgeous red bolide, *cecicat*!  i just saw someone with one - i only kept my eye on the bag so were you near saks around 2:00 and with your bag today?  

great woc, *doreenjoy*.


----------



## More bags

cecicat said:


> So, Easter Sunday, the fates finally aligned and Miss Bilbo Boogins was napping the same time the skies were reasonably clear so I could take some quick photos.
> 
> My new Miss "Red Floppy" - nicknamed by DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a close enough red strap found on etsy.  This bankrupted me, so no funds (or patience) currently for a matching canvas H strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All dressed up (scuse the peek into my black hole closet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of Boogie, my little tiger baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter Sunday, dearest tpfers!



Absolutely gorgeous little one and stunning Bolide - congratulations!


----------



## Grandmommie

You girls did good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cecicat

Thank you, *mdlcal28, LT, doreenjoy, wt880014, zooba, apey, more bags and Grandmommie*!  I'm still working out the nerve to carry her out - the forecasts keep predicting rain (and there's a THIEF in my office - to date, I've had a banana, a mug, a pair of Tara Subkoff heels and a nice umbrella stolen!)  I LOVE the bolide though, such a versatile bag, and a breeze to carry compared to some of her heavier "hands/arm only" compatriots. 



apey_grapey said:


> gorgeous red bolide, *cecicat*! i just saw someone with one - i only kept my eye on the bag so were you near saks around 2:00 and with your bag today?


 
I wish, *apey*!  At 2 o'clock yesterday, my butt was firmly ensconsed in my chair in front of the computer at work.  Miss Bolide was sadly in her bag, in my closet, unless Boogie took her out for a joy ride.  The owner of the bolide in Saks wasn't a 2.5 foot tall toddler, was she?


----------



## Grandmommie

that made me laugh out loud, cecicat....lol...I am always checking my DD's bags before she leaves...lol  seems she always tucks something of mine in her bags on accident of course...


----------



## jburgh

cecicat, Boogie is more than precious.

Like the Bolide, too


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Fabulous bags, *LT*, *Doreenjoy* & *Cecicat*!


----------



## doreenjoy

I needed a watch with no bling. Been looking for a long time, found an outrageous deal on this one on Amazzon, of all places. Gotta love their Mother's Day sale.


----------



## kroquet

Well, I cheated with a Bal Day bag in anthracite and a navy and cream McQueen skull scarf.    Both are gorgeous!!!!!    Have to say that I wanted to bury my head in the bag since it smelled so good.

A new obsession could be A McQueen scarves.


----------



## Grandmommie

Kroquet, I will have to check into those scarves. I have been missing you.


----------



## cecicat

The anthracite is a gorgeous color!  and I've been lusting after a McQueen scarf for a while.  Great pick ups!



kroquet said:


> Well, I cheated with a Bal Day bag in anthracite and a navy and cream McQueen skull scarf. Both are gorgeous!!!!! Have to say that I wanted to bury my head in the bag since it smelled so good.
> 
> A new obsession could be A McQueen scarves.


----------



## mdlcal28

I'll be back!


----------



## mdlcal28

I havent cheated.....YET.....and I have less than 23 hours to decide if I should....

So, I would like your VALUABLE and ENABLING opinions.....SHOULD I?

I mean, its GREEN....MY shades of green!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/Nancy-Gonzalez-...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9203757372011618433


----------



## mdlcal28

Ladies, common sense got me today. 
But I still can get it.
Do you think its a little "gaudy"?
Remember, where I live, a BV is not very known. But it doesnt stand out and say "LOOK AT ME'!!!


----------



## pinkiepizel

mdlcal28 said:


> Ladies, common sense got me today.
> But I still can get it.
> Do you think its a little "gaudy"?
> Remember, where I live, a BV is not very known. But it doesnt stand out and say "LOOK AT ME'!!!



I'm kinda in between about this. first look screams WOW its nice, its fresh its different for sure!
but as i look at it more and more and more, I wonder if it can be borderline "Gaudy" on days one doesnt feel so sassy.
or feel lousier..

so..errr.. I dont know sorry!


----------



## mdlcal28

There are very few times I feel sassy!!! I love the colors and I love the hobo style, but I tend to be not so gentle on my bags sometime and I am definitely NOT a flashy person. I think I have talked myself out of it.
But it is a WOW bag.


----------



## sunshine69

From the dimensions, this appears to be a very large bag.  I think you generally go large, but with all thats going on with this bag, is it all just too much?  Are you liking this bag because it is a good price?  Would it still be your HG if it were retail price?


----------



## mdlcal28

It is a big bag. I like big bags but I got rid of my Maxi Veneta because it too big. Yes, a Devi Kroell or NG in a shade of green exotic is my HG and these shades are PERFECT. Even the Lining....ya'll just dont understand my love of green! Would I pay full price? Probably not, because I imagine it is double or triple.  I can just always say "its the one I let get away"... I think it screams "look at me" and I dont like to be looked at!
Thanks for the Opinions..


----------



## pinkiepizel

It will cause quite a lot of stares and I imagine people want to stroke it too "on the pretext of bumping into you" LOL
But if you're too self conscious, you may not be able to enjoy the bag and if you brought it out you would be in hiding or want to go home soon hahahaha
And Oh Its not so safe to bring to the Zoo. The reptile in question "may" mistake you for its "relative" and the Zoo Keepers may mistake you for harbouring one
if you act all suspicious an trying to keep low-key and all because of people staring at your bag. Ok I think we're effectively not going for the bag
hehehe


----------



## bags4fun

I really like it!  It doesn't look extremely flashy to me.  I am also a green lover, and it has lots going for it in the green department.  I say, go for it!


----------



## mdlcal28

Just wanted to come back and say that I am so glad common sense took over. There is an identical bag to the one I lusted for on the bay that is gold. The pics showed it hanging of the shoulder and I HATE it!
Whew!~


----------



## cabochon

mdlcal28 said:


> Just wanted to come back and say that I am so glad common sense took over. There is an identical bag to the one I lusted for on the bay that is gold. The pics showed it hanging of the shoulder and I HATE it!
> Whew!~


 


Good for you...just let that reptile slither away back into the swamp..

Can be so difficult to buy online unless one has actually tried something on elsewhere..


----------



## bags4fun

That's too bad *mdlcal28*, but at least you can start lusting for a different bag now!


----------



## ap.

bags4fun said:


> That's too bad *mdlcal28*, but at least you can start lusting for a different bag now!



True, (unfortunately) there is always another pretty bag to drool over.  

I hope you find the perfect one *mdlcal28*.


----------



## LT bag lady

I cheated...
Got a TODS but they sent the wrong one...
Went to BG and picked this beauty up 40% off.
Jody 212 872 2555 still has a couple left if anyone wants to be my twin.


----------



## Grandmommie

Great bag, LT,  looks fun.


----------



## LLANeedle

I love totes but the medium cabat is too big for me and a bit heavy though I'm not parting with my PO....I just rarely use it.  So an H garden party arrived at my door yesterday. It's gold with white top stitching which is a nutty honey brown color much like noce.  It's super light weight and smells incredible.  I like the center snap and the two end snaps that allow the bag to be bigger.  Sorry BV, but you discontinued the mini.  Word has it a few other PF gals also got GP's recently.  Confession time.


----------



## LT bag lady

LLANeedle said:


> I love totes but the medium cabat is too big for me and a bit heavy though I'm not parting with my PO....I just rarely use it.  So an H garden party arrived at my door yesterday. It's gold with white top stitching which is a nutty honey brown color much like noce.  It's super light weight and smells incredible.  I like the center snap and the two end snaps that allow the bag to be bigger.  Sorry BV, but you discontinued the mini.  Word has it a few other PF gals also got GP's recently.  Confession time.



okay, I'll fess up!  I have to say I was 'enabled' by LLNeedle here!  I got a Garden Party too, love it!
Congrats LLNeedle!  Great choice, great color. Enjoy!  Thank you for enabling me.  The others may confess too, now...


----------



## cabochon

LT bag lady said:


> okay, I'll fess up! I have to say I was 'enabled' by LLNeedle here! I got a Garden Party too, love it!
> Congrats LLNeedle! Great choice, great color. Enjoy! Thank you for enabling me. The others may confess too, now...


 


What color and size?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

LLANeedle said:


> I love totes but the medium cabat is too big for me and a bit heavy though I'm not parting with my PO....I just rarely use it. So an H garden party arrived at my door yesterday. It's gold with white top stitching which is a nutty honey brown color much like noce. It's super light weight and smells incredible. I like the center snap and the two end snaps that allow the bag to be bigger. Sorry BV, but you discontinued the mini. Word has it a few other PF gals also got GP's recently. Confession time.


 
Congrats!  I was thinking of the TPM size that's only partially leather because I'm looking for bag I can be rougher with.  This one:

TPM Garden Bag, unlined, 100% cotton linen, black canvas with black negonda leather handles, 12"l x 8"h x 5.25"w


Would it be structured?


----------



## LLANeedle

*Miss FancyBags*, I would think the linen/leather mix would be even slouchier than the all leather.  

*LT*, many thanks for directing me to an SA.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

LLANeedle said:


> *Miss FancyBags*, I would think the linen/leather mix would be even slouchier than the all leather.
> 
> *LT*, many thanks for directing me to an SA.


 
Thanks for letting me know, *LLANeedle*!


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> The others may confess too, now...



I may have gotten one too.  (Remember if you don't say it out loud it doesn't count).


----------



## sbelle

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Congrats!  I was thinking of the TPM size that's only partially leather because I'm looking for bag I can be rougher with.  This one:
> *
> TPM Garden Bag, unlined, 100% cotton linen, black canvas with black negonda leather handles, 12"l x 8"h x 5.25"w
> *
> 
> Would it be structured?



I guess you saw this one.......  

http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-hermÃ¨s-garden-party-tote-black-i-44972-s-356.html


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

sbelle said:


> I guess you saw this one.......
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-hermÃ¨s-garden-party-tote-black-i-44972-s-356.html


 

I didn't - thanks, *sbelle*!!  I was looking on the Hermes website.  

I'm now distracted looking at the new BV catalog, though ...going through my current wardrobe and tweaking it to be ready for when the right one comes along!


----------



## chungwan

while you ladies cheated, i've been busy cleaning out my closet to make room for my new found obsession with BV. however, one of our cats (kitkat) had other ideas....


----------



## bags4fun

kitkat is so cute!!


----------



## chungwan

bags4fun said:


> kitkat is so cute!!



Like her mama, Kitkat has bag fetish too.


----------



## bags4fun

reminds me of my black kitty, Bear.


----------



## indiaink

OK, here's the 'I've cheated on BV' thread - I'm just bumping it up so I can find it again ...


----------



## septembersiren

we have a black cat also (elmo)
he is always in the bag or the box or whatever is small and cozy 
you can find him hiding there all the time 
I wonder if it is just black cats because or gray cat (smokey) doesn't do it 
maybe elmo is irish and thinks its bag day 
bag day is the day after st patricks day 
if you go into one bar down here the day after all the regulars have bags over their heads 
they call it bag day 
they are so hung over they are "in the bag" 
I never heard of this before I moved here 





chungwan said:


> Like her mama, Kitkat has bag fetish too.


----------



## indiaink

It's amazing that none of us apparently stray from BVette-land.  I am going to be purchasing this clutch wallet in raspberry from Acne Studios today at some point - what do you all think?  I love how the wrist strap can be tucked in, and I love the clean look of this piece.  CS with Acne has assured me my iPhone will fit inside (that's how she carries hers!).  The only thing that would be better if it had a zipper from either side, you know, the 'meet in the middle' kind of thing...


----------



## lkweh

it looks nice, Indiaink. It seems very useful too  as a wrislet


----------



## dpt

indiaink said:


> I am going to be purchasing this clutch wallet in raspberry from Acne Studios today at some point - what do you all think?


Great colors!  There's a cool company called _Rennes Handmade_ [actually 1 woman -- Julia] ... she has a web site & is based somewhere in the U.S.  I've considered purchasing something from her for years, but always get distracted.


----------



## septembersiren

I put my handbag down on the table today for a minute 
while I went to take wicky for a walk 
I came back and elmo our black cat was sitting in 
my nero belly veneta
I thought he would be flying cat but I just yelled and he got out 
just what I need is cat hair in my bag 






chungwan said:


> Like her mama, Kitkat has bag fetish too.


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> It's amazing that none of us apparently stray from BVette-land.  I am going to be purchasing this clutch wallet in raspberry from Acne Studios...


Update - I did receive this, did not like it, and then found a BV wallet  with wrist strap that I like (the looks of) much better - I should have  it Wednesday or Thursday... so, I did not stray, after all!


----------



## septembersiren

once you have experienced BV you are spoiled 
there is nothing quite as soft as BV nappa leather


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> once you have experienced BV you are spoiled
> there is nothing quite as soft as BV nappa leather



It's true!  It's as if nothing else will do!


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> once you have experienced BV you are spoiled
> there is nothing quite as soft as BV nappa leather





grietje said:


> It's true!  It's as if nothing else will do!


Which explains why this particular thread does not see much use.  

I hope my new baby gets here tomorrow - I was so hoping for today - why is it that EVERY SINGLE BV ITEM I'VE EVER BOUGHT makes me insane waiting for its arrival?  I'd like to know.


----------



## Longchamp

Sorry the wallet didn't work out for you.  I have two pairs of Acne kitten heel boots--because I love the style and quality.

http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/women/shoes-1/palma-black-black.html


----------



## mdlcal28

I cheated and I am so happy about it!
Longchamp Legende for a steal!!


----------



## dpt

On a tip from Mousse ^ about Libaire's pouches, I checked their website ... what a gem of a company!
I put in an order & this purse just arrived (the "Jane" hobo).  It's _outstanding _- a really great, casually elegant non-woven option.


----------



## lkweh

dpt said:


> On a tip from Mousse ^ about Libaire's pouches, I checked their website ... what a gem of a company!
> I put in an order & this purse just arrived (the "Jane" hobo).  It's _outstanding _- a really great, casually elegant non-woven option.



very pretty, dpt


----------



## liquid_room

have not cheated yet this year but this one is tempting me.  same kind of opening as Sloane.  I love bamboo handles!

http://www.gucci.com/fr/styles/282315A7M0G1000#


----------



## papertiger

liquid_room said:


> have not cheated yet this year but this one is tempting me.  same kind of opening as Sloane. * I love bamboo handles!*
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/fr/styles/282315A7M0G1000#



Me too!


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> It's amazing that none of us apparently stray from BVette-land.  I am going to be purchasing this clutch wallet in raspberry from Acne Studios today at some point - what do you all think?  I love how the wrist strap can be tucked in, and I love the clean look of this piece.  CS with Acne has assured me my iPhone will fit inside (that's how she carries hers!).  The only thing that would be better if it had a zipper from either side, you know, the 'meet in the middle' kind of thing...



That's gorgeous. I hope it worked out, I'd love to hear. I only have a pair of Acne shoes, heavy but amazing.



chungwan said:


> Like her mama, Kitkat has bag fetish too.



Adorable darling, and so hilarious. With my cats it's boxes, all parcels belong to them, they can't wait until I get rid of the 'rubbish' inside


----------



## papertiger

dpt said:


> On a tip from Mousse ^ about Libaire's pouches, I checked their website ... what a gem of a company!
> I put in an order & this purse just arrived (the "Jane" hobo).  It's _outstanding _- a really great, casually elegant non-woven option.



So pleased for you. Isn't it great when good quality does not have to cost a fortune


----------



## liquid_room

Hi papertiger

I hv been lurking at Gucci forum and I know you are the resident expert!  So, what do u think of this bag?  Worth the plunge?



papertiger said:


> Me too!


----------



## papertiger

liquid_room said:


> Hi papertiger
> 
> I hv been lurking at Gucci forum and I know you are the resident expert!  So, what do u think of this bag?  Worth the plunge?



Well, I don't have a Diana but my mother has had one (the tote version) for at least 15 years and still going strong. Named after the beautiful late Princess Diana who also had the tote version of course. Gucci's all-leather bags are fabulous and I think the Diana is a classic bag and the bamboo instantly says Gucci.

Not that I would ever would tempt you away from delicious BV, but I think there's room in every wartrobe for a little diversity 

Here is some reading material for you my dear

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/a-very-special-10-year-anniversary-reveal-755909.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-bamboo-tote-with-tassels-opinions-751418.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-bamboo-top-handle-club-1947-till-now-592003.html


----------



## liquid_room

Thanks Papertiger!

I only have one Jackie that my then BF bought for me in 1999!  I still use it occasionally.  Hope to add another Gucci sometime soon 



papertiger said:


> Well, I don't have a Diana but my mother has had one (the tote version) for at least 15 years and still going strong. Named after the beautiful late Princess Diana who also had the tote version of course. Gucci's all-leather bags are fabulous and I think the Diana is a classic bag and the bamboo instantly says Gucci.
> 
> Not that I would ever would tempt you away from delicious BV, but I think there's room in every wartrobe for a little diversity
> 
> Here is some reading material for you my dear
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/a-very-special-10-year-anniversary-reveal-755909.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-bamboo-tote-with-tassels-opinions-751418.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-bamboo-top-handle-club-1947-till-now-592003.html


----------



## indiaink

papertiger said:


> That's gorgeous. I hope it worked out, I'd love to hear. I only have a pair of Acne shoes....



Re the wallet, no, it immediately didn't work out - went back the same day I received it.  Nothing wrong with it other than being a bit too big, stiff leather, and the strap really didn't tuck in as welll as described.  I did find a lovely 3/4 zip-around wallet from BV which has a wrist strap and I've been carrying it ever since!


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> Re the wallet, no, it immediately didn't work out - went back the same day I received it.  Nothing wrong with it other than being a bit too big, stiff leather, and the strap really didn't tuck in as welll as described.  *I did find a lovely 3/4 zip-around wallet from BV which has a wrist strap and I've been carrying it ever since!*



Then I am even more pleased for you, it sounds like you have found the perfect wallet


----------



## dpt

papertiger said:


> So pleased for you. Isn't it great when good quality does not have to cost a fortune


Thank you!  So true -- I'm really happy with the quality, love that they're made in Berkeley,  *& *the pricing is really accessible. 
I recently purchased this style, but in navy [images from the Libaire web site].
A cool option is that you can special order a different strap length, so you can dial-in your perfect drop :


----------



## zooba

Picked up a new to me YSL Sahara Gold Besace.  Was looking for something to use in the winter without worrying about bag.  Perfect fit


----------



## liquid_room

Picked up the Park Avenue clutch from the Gucci sale.  Love it, almost as much as my Shadow rings knot


----------



## liquid_room

liquid_room said:
			
		

> Picked up the Park Avenue clutch from the Gucci sale.  Love it, almost as much as my Shadow rings knot



A v nice deep red color


----------



## kiss_p

liquid_room - That clutch is gorgeous!


----------



## bisbee

kiss_p said:


> liquid_room - That clutch is gorgeous!



I agree - LOVE it!


----------



## liquid_room

bisbee said:


> I agree - LOVE it!



Thank you ladies! I love the floppiness!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Ok, I cheated...not once, but TWICE! Chloe Marcie crossbody and YSL medium cabas chyc


----------



## jburgh

liquid_room said:


> Thank you ladies! I love the floppiness!



Wow!  that is very nice.  I am such a sucker for horsebit hardware and tassels.


----------



## jburgh

I cheated with TODs about a month ago and got the woven D-Styling Bag in Graphite grey.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jburgh said:


> I cheated with TODs about a month ago and got the woven D-Styling Bag in Graphite grey.



Wow, beautiful bag!


----------



## bags4fun

We do like woven bags!  Love it jburgh!


----------



## 88keys

jburgh said:
			
		

> I cheated with TODs about a month ago and got the woven D-Styling Bag in Graphite grey.



Beautiful bag! Before I got bitten by the BV bug, I loved Tods for its luscious leathers and understated style. After the BV bug bit, the only time I cheated was with a Tods bag too I chanced upon a brand new green Besonville I had missed out years ago and just couldn't resist it. Here it is with my Kate and green BV pouch.


----------



## LuvClassics

I cheated with a new to me Tod's bag. http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/120021


----------



## LLANeedle

I had no part in this!  A red Goyard tote is on it's way to me as a birthday surprise thanks to dd and dh.


----------



## annie9999

LLANeedle said:


> I had no part in this!  A red Goyard tote is on it's way to me as a birthday surprise thanks to dd and dh.


congratulations.  the goyard tote is fabulous and can live happily with bv.  no problem.


----------



## diane278

Well....I was at the Menlo Charity Horse Show and there were some really great vendors. I guess I haven't completely let go of my equestrienne days. I actually did feel a ping of guilt but bought a bag anyway. It is from a new line called Dressage. I think it's the heavily woven leather handle that first caught my eye. And the graphite color. It's perfect for jeans. I have a strict "one in, one out" policy so now I have to give a bag away. 

I am posting the pix with my ipad so it may be too large or too small. It may also be suspended sideways due to an issue I have never figured out.


----------



## annie9999

diane278 said:


> Well....I was at the Menlo Charity Horse Show and there were some really great vendors. I guess I haven't completely let go of my equestrienne days. I actually did feel a ping of guilt but bought a bag anyway. It is from a new line called Dressage. I think it's the heavily woven leather handle that first caught my eye. And the graphite color. It's perfect for jeans. I have a strict "one in, one out" policy so now I have to give a bag away.
> 
> I am posting the pix with my ipad so it may be too large or too small. It may also be suspended sideways due to an issue I have never figured out.


really nice- i love it- will have to keep a look out for dressage.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

I couldn't help myself...bought another henry cuir tote.  Will carry BV inside it, though!


----------



## grietje

My most recent cheat was the LV Epi Neverfull in Pimento-an orange.  I am currently eying a used YSL Easy. I really liked that bag and had four at one point.  Sold them all and am considering getting just one.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> My most recent cheat was the LV Epi Neverfull in Pimento-an orange.  I am currently eying a used YSL Easy. I really liked that bag and had four at one point.  Sold them all and am *considering getting just one*.



That old line about potato chips and eating just one ... that was clever, wasn't it ...


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> That old line about potato chips and eating just one ... that was clever, wasn't it ...


 
One of anything is ridiculous.

One M&M?
One French fry
One piece of bread
One fabulous t-shirt
One hand (gambling)
One look
One taste
One BV

What's your word, India?  Gah!!!!!!


----------



## absolutanne

^^ One kiss

It is kind of funny.  I've cheated on Chanel for the past year with BV.  Loving my Sloane.


----------



## NYCgirl

I cheated and splurged on a Chanel Anniversary Reissue in black with gold hardware. A lot of newer Chanel bags are too logo flashy for me, but I have always loved this bag, especially the anniversary version. Only BV SLG inside, though!


----------



## diane278

There's been an incident, but I think I may qualify for having my record expunged. I was in the Stanford Center Tiffany's innocently picking up a graduation gift last week, when I decided to order a canvas tote. It arrived today. 

Here's my plea: I will not be carrying it as a handbag. As a matter of fact, I probably won't carry it at all, other than to put it in the trunk of my car and take it out again. I bought it for storage.  I like canvas bags for storage. They're open so you can see in them easily. They work well for carrying miscellanous stuff on weekend trips...stuff like Tom's shoes which I seem to take everywhere. It will never be used as a replacement for a BV bag...you have my word on that. 

So....what say you? Did I violate the BV code or do I qualify for clemency? Please have mercy!


----------



## girlhasbags

I think you have put forth a worthy defense I am new to BV so if anyone cares I vote for clemency&#128517;


----------



## diane278

girlhasbags said:


> I think you have put forth a worthy defense I am new to BV so if anyone cares I vote for clemency&#128517;


I care. Thank you. I am trying to keep my loyalty in tact, but I can't afford the price of a BV bag that I could use in the same way.  I don't see a cabat in my closet in the future. And if I could afford one, I wouldn't use it for storage!


----------



## girlhasbags

diane278 said:


> I care. Thank you. I am trying to keep my loyalty in tact, but I can't afford the price of a BV bag that I could use in the same way.  I don't see a cabat in my closet in the future. And if I could afford one, I wouldn't use it for storage!


I understand exactly what you are saying.


----------



## azjavagirl

I also vote for clemency, diane.   A "keep in the trunk just in case" doesn't sound like justification for a cabat, but it"s great rationale for a different brand's tote  .


----------



## grietje

I don't think it's cheating either, Diane. But it sounds like a very nice tote for the car!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I don't think it's cheating either, Diane. But it sounds like a very nice tote for the car!


I frequently go for 3-4 days trips to family and friends. Since I am traveling by car, using totes is very easy. I frequently leave a tote with shoes in it in the trunk. If I need a pair, I go out and get that pair. I do the same thing with jackets, etc. BV makes beautiful totes but they are expensive as a place to stash canvas shoes and jeans jackets. Compared to the BVs I own, everything else seems quite budget friendly.  My feelings of guilt diminished fairly quickly. But I'm glad that I didn't break the BV Sisterhood Code.


----------



## diane278

azjavagirl said:


> I also vote for clemency, diane.   A "keep in the trunk just in case" doesn't sound like justification for a cabat, but it"s great rationale for a different brand's tote  .


I'm all about convenience but I also appreciate style and design.....as long as I can afford it.


----------



## tannsx

Hi all, i cheated last month as well.I cheated with Everland Market in Clay.It seemed capable of carrying anything so i tried. And today i come back to BV again, just bought a large veneta in Safran. Love the color!


----------



## monidda

Ooops sorry everyone not sure why this picture didn't load the first time round 
Here s my nearly but not quite beach bag


----------



## JazzyMac

I'm still in my new relationship with Chanel and already eyeing BV.  The weave is sexy!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Couldn't resist this navy ostrich business card holder!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

diane278 said:


> canvas tote ........
> put it in the trunk  of my car and take it out again.......for storage.  I like canvas bags for storage. They're open so you can see in them easily. They work well for carrying miscellanous stuff on weekend trips...stuff like Tom's shoes which I seem to take everywhere. ........!


 
 -- hah I do that too but use Lands End canvas bags for extra shoes.

Now would you please tell us how you stay with FIVE bags (that was you, yes?)
 -- I am in awe of your DISCIPLINE!   Please tell us the perfect five!


----------



## diane278

CaliforniaGal said:


> -- hah I do that too but use Lands End canvas bags for extra shoes.
> 
> Now would you please tell us how you stay with FIVE bags (that was you, yes?)
> -- I am in awe of your DISCIPLINE!   Please tell us the perfect five!


Yes...I still have only five bags. I had already gotten rid of quite a few bags and when I bought the three new gray ones, I let go of several more. I don't have much, if any, trouble letting go of things that are no longer being used. There are no perfect five bags, in my opinion.  I have the perfect bags for my life at this time.  However, this could change if circumstances change. I would add another pillow if the perfect color appeared. I may let go of a chene Veneta that has only been used a few times....unless I use it this fall. I am a bit of a minimalist, so it's not just bags....it's the way I try to live. Actually, I'm more of a "simple living" fan than a minimalist ( minimalist sounds a bit severe).  I suspect that I'm older than many on this site (64) so I'm in a different stage in life. I'm trying to 'travel (live) lighter' than I have in the past. (Both Philosophically and literally.) But who knows, it's unlikely, but I could leave this phase and go back to a previous life of shopping for clothes and redecorating.  It's doubtful, as the idea sounds exhausting to me! By the way, if didn't bother my neck/shoulder, I'd probably have cervos instead of venetas. Obviously, I have no answers....but I do think its important to be who we are without apology. I may end up with 30 bags someday, but I wouldn't feel bad about it. Sorry I can't be of any help!

You may have inspired a new thread...if I can get my thoughts organized.


----------



## grietje

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Couldn't resist this navy ostrich business card holder!


 
Gorgeous and a great price point too!

I keep coming back to this but have not taken the plunge.http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Fend...nements%3D&eItemId=prod97540011&cmCat=product


----------



## LLANeedle

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Couldn't resist this navy ostrich business card holder!


That's really pretty Miss Fancy Bags.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

LLANeedle said:


> That's really pretty Miss Fancy Bags.


Thanks, LLAneedle!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

grietje said:


> Gorgeous and a great price point too!
> 
> I keep coming back to this but have not taken the plunge.http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Fend...nements%3D&eItemId=prod97540011&cmCat=product


So cute!


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> Gorgeous and a great price point too!
> 
> *I keep coming back to this but have not taken the plunge.http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Fend...nements%3D&eItemId=prod97540011&cmCat=product*



*grietje*- i love that fendi piece and bought it.  i wound up returning it- i wasn't sure how much i'd use it and worried that the crystal might scratch things inside my bag.  really i just didn't need another slg but i still love it.  go for it so i can enjoy it vicariously.


----------



## grietje

annie9999 said:


> *grietje*- i love that fendi piece and bought it.  i wound up returning it- i wasn't sure how much i'd use it and worried that the crystal might scratch things inside my bag.  really i just didn't need another slg but i still love it.  go for it so i can enjoy it vicariously.


 
I was thinking to get a Rosa Shock cosmetic case and then use this little guy for my extra cards and then my Indigo continental wallet.  But I'm not sure if the Indigo will complement, let alone match.  What do you think?

So then I thought Monster wallet, Shock cosmetic case but then I'm stuck on the coin/card case (if BV offered it in Chartreuse, that'd be great!) But that's an awful lot of monster in a wallet--although I'd see it more often.


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> I was thinking to get a Rosa Shock cosmetic case and then use this little guy for my extra cards and then my Indigo continental wallet.  But I'm not sure if the Indigo will complement, let alone match.  What do you think?
> 
> So then I thought Monster wallet, Shock cosmetic case but then I'm stuck on the coin/card case (if BV offered it in Chartreuse, that'd be great!) But that's an awful lot of monster in a wallet--although I'd see it more often.



i love fendi and think it will work with bv.  i love the monster wallet.  to be truthful i bought that as well and returned it.  i love the monster and the bag bug- didn't buy and return that-
it is a lot of monster- but i do love it.  i am not sure how they will all work in terms of color.  get them all and take them home and see how you feel about it.  that is the only way i can tell.  then you'll know if it is too much or fabulous.


----------



## indiaink

Just checking Coach's web site and wham, I was bitten!  The Coach Classic Basic Bag in British Tan.  I had this in the 70s, so glad they brought it back... It's been ordered via store (free shipping!) and will be here in five days ... This is definitely my style.  I'd seen a Bellstaff bag at Saks SF (could I get anybody to look at it with me?  No.) that I was very tempted by, but ultimately left in the store.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Just checking Coach's web site and wham, I was bitten!  The Coach Classic Basic Bag in British Tan.  I had this in the 70s, so glad they brought it back... It's been ordered via store (free shipping!) and will be here in five days ... This is definitely my style.  I'd seen a Bellstaff bag at Saks SF (could I get anybody to look at it with me?  No.) that I was very tempted by, but ultimately left in the store.


 
This was my very first handbag! I want to say I got it for Christmas in 1981.


----------



## LLANeedle

^  Lovely.   Looks very functional and that color IMO is the perfect neutral.


----------



## diane278

I may cheat on my intention to keep my collection at 5 bags.  So....with my recent acquisition of the nuvolato Veneta, I now have 6 bags. I want so much to keep my collection compact but I do love all the bags. In SF, I was really tempted by the bag Grietje bought.  It is so luxuriously soft and falls into a puddle when set down.  If I got one, I'd have to let go of one of my 3 grays.....omg.....a near impossible action. Otherwise it would be my 4 th gray.....and even I know that's excessive in a collection of what would be 7 bags if I kept them all. What a dilemma. I feel like I have a sugar overdose from eating an entire cheesecake. ( it's happened) Someone stop me, please!


----------



## LLANeedle

Diane, that bag has intrigued me since it came out.  I've gone back and forth with Joyce in Atlanta and I'm sure I've driven her nuts.  It looks fab on  grietje but she's so tall......I'm 5-2.   How tall are you since you tried it on....I'm curious.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Diane, that bag has intrigued me since it came out.  I've gone back and forth with Joyce in Atlanta and I'm sure I've driven her nuts.  It looks fab on  grietje but she's so tall......I'm 5-2.   How tall are you since you tried it on....I'm curious.


I'm 5'5' and shrinking! I'm also "stocky" which makes me look even shorter. I am convinced that it worked on me due to its inherent softness. The softness keeps it slouchy and makes it look smaller than it is. It sort of hugs the body. It reminds me of a very soft t-shirt that flows across the body.  I also love the pattern of lacing on it.  If you like it, I'd at least try it on.....but you may not be willing to take it off!!!


----------



## indiaink

LLANeedle said:


> Diane, that bag has intrigued me since it came out.  I've gone back and forth with Joyce in Atlanta and I'm sure I've driven her nuts.  It looks fab on  grietje but she's so tall......I'm 5-2.   How tall are you since you tried it on....I'm curious.





diane278 said:


> I'm 5'5' and shrinking! I'm also "stocky" which makes me look even shorter. I am convinced that it worked on me due to its inherent softness. The softness keeps it slouchy and makes it look smaller than it is. It sort of hugs the body. It reminds me of a very soft t-shirt that flows across the body.  I also love the pattern of lacing on it.  If you like it, I'd at least try it on.....but you may not be willing to take it off!!!


LLANeedle, this bag completely took Gri by surprise, as well as the rest of us. It's a gorgeous puddle of soft lightweight loveliness; you won't believe it until you see it in person and try it on.

Diane, we are the same height - whatever you were wearing that day you didn't come across as stocky to me!


----------



## grietje

LLANeedle said:


> Diane, that bag has intrigued me since it came out.  I've gone back and forth with Joyce in Atlanta and I'm sure I've driven her nuts.  It looks fab on  grietje but she's so tall......I'm 5-2.   How tall are you since you tried it on....I'm curious.




JMacadon is petite like you; she might be hair taller than 5'2" though.  Take a look at the photo on her.  I thought it looked good on her.  The bag has a long strap drop but the strap is smaller so it doesn't feel large.  So you've not tried it on?


----------



## LLANeedle

Diane, I shrunk to 5-2 and I am stocky!  I don't have a BV store near me and tho it's easy to consign it's difficult to be home all day waiting for a signed delivery.

Grietje, do you find the contents get all jumbled since the bag is so soft?  I need a new black bag.  Joyce suggested the smaller rete tote.......weight is an issue.  I don't carry anymore than necessary but I do like room for a small knitting project.  You have both styles, yes ?  Care to compare?  thx


----------



## jburgh

grietje said:


> This was my very first handbag! I want to say I got it for Christmas in 1981.



First here, too and still have it!


----------



## grietje

LLANeedle said:


> Diane, I shrunk to 5-2 and I am stocky!  I don't have a BV store near me and tho it's easy to consign it's difficult to be home all day waiting for a signed delivery.
> 
> Grietje, do you find the contents get all jumbled since the bag is so soft?  I need a new black bag.  Joyce suggested the smaller rete tote.......weight is an issue.  I don't carry anymore than necessary but I do like room for a small knitting project.  You have both styles, yes ?  Care to compare?  thx


 
Oh goodie!  I have to take the bag out of its hiding place and try my stuff in it and see how it hangs. (I'll do that tonight once I'm home.) Because the bag is so soft, I think things will naturally fall more towards the middle of the bag.  But because the lining is suede you're not going to have this sliding around.  I would liken it to the Cervo hobo in terms of what your stuff would do.

I have only had the large Rete.  The small seems to be a great everyday size.  But here's the thing.  It's a completely different bag and different look.  The small Rete can be dressed up and also looks good with shorts and dresses.  The Cervo bag I got is decidedly more casual.  I'm not sure how good it would look with a LBD and jacket or cardigan, KWIM?


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> First here, too and still have it!


 
Smart woman!  I liked the way the British Tan aged.  And the simply brass and thick leather, unlined...  Nice!  My mother still has that saddle bag from the late 70s in a deep brown.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> JMacadon is petite like you; she might be hair taller than 5'2" though.  Take a look at the photo on her.  I thought it looked good on her.  The bag has a long strap drop but the strap is smaller so it doesn't feel large.  So you've not tried it on?


Ha ha ha...I am almost 5'6"!


----------



## jmcadon

diane278 said:


> I may cheat on my intention to keep my collection at 5 bags.  So....with my recent acquisition of the nuvolato Veneta, I now have 6 bags. I want so much to keep my collection compact but I do love all the bags. In SF, I was really tempted by the bag Grietje bought.  It is so luxuriously soft and falls into a puddle when set down.  If I got one, I'd have to let go of one of my 3 grays.....omg.....a near impossible action. Otherwise it would be my 4 th gray.....and even I know that's excessive in a collection of what would be 7 bags if I kept them all. What a dilemma. I feel like I have a sugar overdose from eating an entire cheesecake. ( it's happened) Someone stop me, please!



Oh god, this is so me!  I am eying another Balenciaga jacket


----------



## grietje

jmcadon said:


> Ha ha ha...I am almost 5'6"!



When you're 5'10" everyone is teeny!


----------



## Mousse

I have a vintage large British Tan Coach duffle bag that my Mom gifted me in 1978. I have so many fond memories of that bag. It is made of the wonderful, thick, chewy leather so special to the Coach bags that were made in NY City. Reading these posts has convinced me to send her out for a "spa" treatment.


----------



## LLANeedle

jmcadon said:


> Ha ha ha...I am almost 5'6"!



And Grietje's bag looked great on you!     I've decided.....tho disappointed, that bag will be too overwhelming on me.  Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

http://www.target.com/c/faribault-t...custom_price=true&min_price=from&max_price=to

http://mspmag.com/blogs/alishops/september-2014/target-faribault/

Faribault Woolen Mill Co has partnered with Target to offer some lower priced wool products online at target.com. Because I love the wool company's blankets, I had to buy this adorable case to use with a cabat or on its own as a clutch.  It easily fits cell phone, card case, keys, notes, and more.  It was only $25!

If I didn't already have so many wool blankets, I would have bought some of those, too!


----------



## diane278

Miss_FancyBags said:


> http://www.target.com/c/faribault-t...custom_price=true&min_price=from&max_price=to
> 
> http://mspmag.com/blogs/alishops/september-2014/target-faribault/
> 
> Faribault Woolen Mill Co has partnered with Target to offer some lower priced wool products online at target.com. Because I love the wool company's blankets, I had to buy this adorable case to use with a cabat or on its own as a clutch.  It easily fits cell phone, card case, keys, notes, and more.  It was only $25!
> 
> If I didn't already have so many wool blankets, I would have bought some of those, too!


That's darling and so perfect for fall.


----------



## grietje

Miss_FancyBags said:


> ... Woolen Mill Co has partnered with Target to offer some lower priced wool products online at target.com. Because I love the wool company's blankets, I had to buy this adorable case to use with a cabat or on its own as a clutch.  It easily fits cell phone, card case, keys, notes, and more.  It was only $25!
> 
> If I didn't already have so many wool blankets, I would have bought some of those, too!



Shewt!  I was at Target this morning and forgot to look at this collection. The pouch is darling!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

diane278 said:


> That's darling and so perfect for fall.


Thanks!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

grietje said:


> Shewt!  I was at Target this morning and forgot to look at this collection. The pouch is darling!



Thanks! I think these are only for sale online.  Free shipping, tho!


----------



## V0N1B2

Miss_FancyBags said:


> http://www.target.com/c/faribault-t...custom_price=true&min_price=from&max_price=to
> 
> http://mspmag.com/blogs/alishops/september-2014/target-faribault/
> 
> Faribault Woolen Mill Co has partnered with Target to offer some lower priced wool products online at target.com. Because I love the wool company's blankets, I had to buy this adorable case to use with a cabat or on its own as a clutch.  It easily fits cell phone, card case, keys, notes, and more.  It was only $25!
> 
> If I didn't already have so many wool blankets, I would have bought some of those, too!


Well, I guess I'm a big, fat cheater too! Upon seeing your post, I ordered a pouch as well.
And the shawl. 

I bought them both in the navy/purple/grey colour. I keep my big bags organized with wristlets and things but I like the size of this pouch.  All the miscellaneous things can go in there.
I'm not familiar with this company but I checked out their website.  I'm a fan of anything still made in its original location. (I'm looking at you lululemon - and giving you a major side-eye) It looks like good quality as well.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, I guess I'm a big, fat cheater too! Upon seeing your post, I ordered a pouch as well.
> And the shawl.
> 
> I bought them both in the navy/purple/grey colour. I keep my big bags organized with wristlets and things but I like the size of this pouch.  All the miscellaneous things can go in there.
> I'm not familiar with this company but I checked out their website.  I'm a fan of anything still made in its original location. (I'm looking at you lululemon - and giving you a major side-eye) It looks like good quality as well.



Yeah!  I hope you love them!


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> My most recent cheat was the LV Epi Neverfull in Pimento-an orange.  I am currently eying a used YSL Easy. I really liked that bag and had four at one point.  Sold them all and am considering getting just one.


what do you think of the epi neverfull?  it is still calling me-


----------



## grietje

annie9999 said:


> what do you think of the epi neverfull?  it is still calling me-


 
I had it and rehomed it.  But not because I didn't like it.  Just didn't need it and felt like downsizing.

Pros:
I got a medium. It's nice and deep.  The clasp at the top provides a bit of security.  And like the Cabat it comes with a zippered pouch.  Epi is super durable. Straps are flat which is comfortable (at least to me).

Cons:
The straps are really narrow.  I didn't feel it digging into my shoulder though but admittedly I didn't stuff it.  But it just seemed a bit out of proportion.  That was my only issue with the bag.

What color are you thinking?


----------



## news2me

I went through a phase when I was in love with LV's coated canvas bags. Then, for a while I was considering Goyard as a less logo-heavy alternative to LV but it didn't really call to me. After discovering BV, my cravings for a canvas bag got almost extinguished but last weekend when I saw a beautiful bag from an old French company called Faure le Page it rekindled again. I did some research and learned that the brand is not available in the US and that there is a small circle of enthusiasts here on tPF and a thread dedicated to it.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/new-brand-faure-le-page-795359.html 

FLP bags are cheaper than LV and designed as seems to me with more consideration of comfort and durability in mind.


----------



## diane278

news2me said:


> I went through a phase when I was in love with LV's coated canvas bags. Then, for a while I was considering Goyard as a less logo-heavy alternative to LV but it didn't really call to me. After discovering BV, my cravings for a canvas bag got almost extinguished but last weekend when I saw a beautiful bag from an old French company called Faure le Page it rekindled again. I did some research and learned that the brand is not available in the US and that there is a small circle of enthusiasts here on tPF and a thread dedicated to it.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/new-brand-faure-le-page-795359.html
> 
> FLP bags are cheaper than LV and designed as seems to me with more consideration of comfort and durability in mind.


I just checked out the site. When I scrolled down and saw the gun "pouch", I was a bit surprised. I really enjoy seeing out-of-the-ordinary things. The store was really interesting as a setting....I wonder if/when this brand will appear in the US.....minus the gun pouch, I'd expect. 

 By the way, how's your new gunmetal cervo wearing? The gunmetal was my favorite shade of the woven metallics....


----------



## news2me

diane278 said:


> I just checked out the site. When I scrolled down and saw the gun "pouch", I was a bit surprised. I really enjoy seeing out-of-the-ordinary things. The store was really interesting as a setting....I wonder if/when this brand will appear in the US.....minus the gun pouch, I'd expect.
> 
> By the way, how's your new gunmetal cervo wearing? The gunmetal was my favorite shade of the woven metallics....


 
Diane, the reason for such a bizarrely shaped pouch is that Faure le Page used to be an arm manufacturer and this pouch is just a homage to company's history. 

My woven metallic cervo is wearing great. Thanks for asking. It has become my absolutely favorite BV bag. BV cervo hobos are trully the most comfortable bags BV has ever come up with. I wish I could find one in Quetsche but it seems to be so elusive.


----------



## V0N1B2

news2me said:


> Diane, the reason for such a bizarrely shaped pouch is that Faure le Page used to be an arm manufacturer and this pouch is just a homage to company's history.
> 
> My woven metallic cervo is wearing great. Thanks for asking. It has become my absolutely favorite BV bag. BV cervo hobos are trully the most comfortable bags BV has ever come up with. I wish I could find one in Quetsche but it seems to be so elusive.


Ack! Seeing this post just reminded me that I did not see any of the woven hobos when I was at the Palazzo boutique a few weeks ago. 
As for a Quetsche Cervo Hobo.... I believe I saw one just last night. Let me do a quick recon mission and I'll report back to you.

EDIT: okay I think it's Quetsche, but monitors differ and I'm on my phone right now. Dang new labels - I hate them!
There is a Cervo hobo on eBay. The seller is in Seattle. It looks like Quetsche but I'm not an expert in this colour. She has it listed as "Maroon"


----------



## diane278

news2me said:


> Diane, the reason for such a bizarrely shaped pouch is that Faure le Page used to be an arm manufacturer and this pouch is just a homage to company's history.
> 
> My woven metallic cervo is wearing great. Thanks for asking. It has become my absolutely favorite BV bag. BV cervo hobos are trully the most comfortable bags BV has ever come up with. I wish I could find one in Quetsche but it seems to be so elusive.


Now I understand the gun pouch. Like Hermes that started out doing equestrian goods. From saddles to handbags....

I had hoped that BV would bring out your metallic treatment in the pillow, but no such luck. It looks like Von1B2 might have found your next cervo!


----------



## news2me

V0N1B2 said:


> okay I think it's Quetsche, but monitors differ and I'm on my phone right now. Dang new labels - I hate them!
> There is a Cervo hobo on eBay. The seller is in Seattle. It looks like Quetsche but I'm not an expert in this colour. She has it listed as "Maroon"



Hi Armchair Supermodel. Thank you for responding to my quest. I've seen this maroon bag before and contacted the seller regarding the color. She responded that being very familiar with Quetsche she could vouch that this bag was not Quetsche. I guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> I had it and rehomed it.  But not because I didn't like it.  Just didn't need it and felt like downsizing.
> 
> Pros:
> I got a medium. It's nice and deep.  The clasp at the top provides a bit of security.  And like the Cabat it comes with a zippered pouch.  Epi is super durable. Straps are flat which is comfortable (at least to me).
> 
> Cons:
> The straps are really narrow.  I didn't feel it digging into my shoulder though but admittedly I didn't stuff it.  But it just seemed a bit out of proportion.  That was my only issue with the bag.
> 
> What color are you thinking?


i am thinking of the medium in either indigo or black.  
how was the drop on the bag?  i live in ny and wonder if it could be comfortably worn with a winter coat-  was the bag very structured- could you cinch the sides?
thanks for your help.


----------



## grietje

annie9999 said:


> i am thinking of the medium in either indigo or black.
> how was the drop on the bag?  i live in ny and wonder if it could be comfortably worn with a winter coat-  was the bag very structured- could you cinch the sides?
> thanks for your help.



I only had mine during warm weather months but I had plenty of room.  I just looked at a photo of myself carrying in and I do believe it would fit but be a bit snug.  I think you'll have to head down to LV with a coat on and check it out.  Remember though, I'm 5'10" with pretty big shoulders.

I did cinch the sides. My NF was still fairly new so it looked a bit stiff.  I didn't love the shape when cinched.  But I think it'd look better once the bag had broken in a bit.  I'd go for a color in the NF.  The lines are nice enough where it might get lost in black.


----------



## jburgh

I haven't added to my collection for a long time, but something yelled my name from the outlet, and it hails from Gucci. It is called the travel document case, and is similar to the BV travel wallet.  The Gucci case has twice the capacity as the BV travel wallet.  It is very practical, and made well. It must be an older style, because current larger phones do not fit into the phone pocket, which is probably why it was at the outlet.  But I have something for that pocket and can still zip the phone inside one side.


----------



## V0N1B2

I love it (and I'm generally a fan of Gucci - they do exotics up right, too). 
I admired your BV travel wallet and I have been thinking about getting one, but not sure if I really have a _need._
It fits a passport? Very smart and practical purchase - my favourite kind.
I look forward to seeing this in June.


----------



## CoastalCouture

I cheated today although I did start out ogling and handling a magnificent BV brunito tote that would have matched my pillow. I'll have to leave it for another day because what followed my home is a sweet little Celine black tote. I am camera challenged (and sleepy) at the moment. I will get to a pic tomorrow. I love Celine for its logo-less simplicity, fine design, and craftsmanship.


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> I haven't added to my collection for a long time, but something yelled my name from the outlet, and it hails from Gucci. It is called the travel document case, and is similar to the BV travel wallet.  The Gucci case has twice the capacity as the BV travel wallet.  It is very practical, and made well. It must be an older style, because current larger phones do not fit into the phone pocket, which is probably why it was at the outlet.  But I have something for that pocket and can still zip the phone inside one side.





V0N1B2 said:


> I love it (and I'm generally a fan of Gucci - they do exotics up right, too).
> I admired your BV travel wallet and I have been thinking about getting one, but not sure if I really have a _need._
> It fits a passport? Very smart and practical purchase - my favourite kind.
> I look forward to seeing this in June.



As am I! ::doing happy dance::  This is a beautiful piece!


----------



## indiaink

CoastalCouture said:


> I cheated today although I did start out ogling and handling a magnificent BV brunito tote that would have matched my pillow. I'll have to leave it for another day because what followed my home is a sweet little Celine black tote. I am camera challenged (and sleepy) at the moment. I will get to a pic tomorrow. I love Celine for its logo-less simplicity, fine design, and craftsmanship.



I'm really starting to 'notice' Celine - beautiful bags! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> I love it (and I'm generally a fan of Gucci - they do exotics up right, too).
> I admired your BV travel wallet and I have been thinking about getting one, but not sure if I really have a _need._
> It fits a passport? Very smart and practical purchase - my favourite kind.
> I look forward to seeing this in June.



The BV is prettier with the intrecciato and soft lamb leather.  But the Gucci holds more.  And yes, it will hold a passport...both brands will.  I love how I can just grab it and use it for trips when I really don't want to carry a bag.


----------



## jburgh

CoastalCouture said:


> I cheated today although I did start out ogling and handling a magnificent BV brunito tote that would have matched my pillow. I'll have to leave it for another day because what followed my home is a sweet little Celine black tote. I am camera challenged (and sleepy) at the moment. I will get to a pic tomorrow. I love Celine for its logo-less simplicity, fine design, and craftsmanship.



I am a Celine fan, too.  They are another brand with simple clean lines. Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## BlueCherry

CoastalCouture said:


> I cheated today although I did start out ogling and handling a magnificent BV brunito tote that would have matched my pillow. I'll have to leave it for another day because what followed my home is a sweet little Celine black tote. I am camera challenged (and sleepy) at the moment. I will get to a pic tomorrow. I love Celine for its logo-less simplicity, fine design, and craftsmanship.







indiaink said:


> I'm really starting to 'notice' Celine - beautiful bags! Congrats on your purchase!







jburgh said:


> I am a Celine fan, too.  They are another brand with simple clean lines. Looking forward to your photos.




Yes, come over to the Celine forum [emoji12]

Here's my last purchase, perfect simplicity...


----------



## LLANeedle

Both "cheats" are lovely!  Enjoy


----------



## CoastalCouture

BigCherry said:


> Yes, come over to the Celine forum [emoji12]
> 
> Here's my last purchase, perfect simplicity...
> 
> View attachment 3330350


Alas, no reveal for me as I decided to return it. I think this is the first time ever that I have returned a bag. The bag is lovely but, not what I really need right now. I want something bigger and lighter that will work with more summery looks. Well, maybe what I really want is BV after all.


----------



## BlueCherry

CoastalCouture said:


> Alas, no reveal for me as I decided to return it. I think this is the first time ever that I have returned a bag. The bag is lovely but, not what I really need right now. I want something bigger and lighter that will work with more summery looks. Well, maybe what I really want is BV after all.




Lol the guilt set in - I hope you find the bag you love.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Well, maybe what I really want is BV after all.


Yay!!!


----------



## BV_fan

This is what I would consider my "structured" tote in blue. I love the clean lines, and the absence of logos (I took off the YSL bag charm). It retails for $950 in the US, but I found it for $707 (no tax, free shipping) through matchesfashion.com


----------



## grietje

I keep looking at the LV Delightful.  I had LV a long time ago and liked it a lot. Started as an Epi girl but became fond of Mono in certain bags.  Loved the SLGs.  My French wallet wore like iron!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> I keep looking at the LV Delightful.  I had LV a long time ago and liked it a lot. Started as an Epi girl but became fond of Mono in certain bags.  Loved the SLGs.  My French wallet wore like iron!




I have the old model delightful and love it!!  Easy to wear and low maintenance.


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> I have the old model delightful and love it!!  Easy to wear and low maintenance.


 
Any thoughts on Old v. New Delightful?


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> Any thoughts on Old v. New Delightful?




Can't help you with the Delightful but, my one, and only, monogram bag is a Sully. I love the comfort of the wide strap and how light the bag is. It's a bit of a black hole inside, so SLGs are your friend.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> Any thoughts on Old v. New Delightful?




I have the old PM and new model MM in damier. Size wise, they are very comparable. Both are very lightweight and easy to wear. I don't see major differences other than the sizing changed (new MM is about same size as old PM). 

The obvious differences are due to the different canvases. If I had to give one up it would be the new model, but I think it's because the damier doesn't slouch as nicely. And this bag looks good with a slouch. 

That was a bit of a rambling post. Hope it helped somewhat. Would be happy to take pics for you.


----------



## indiaink

Well, have to confess... Have been carrying my KARA Tie Crossbody in black for weeks now. It is just so perfect, in all its vegetable-tanned minimalistic leather self.


----------



## bagreedy

Been carrying various non BV bags for the last 2 weeks after carrying ALL BV for over 3months. Currently carrying the Hermes Evelyne for weekends and Alexander McQueen Legend tote for work.


----------



## blueiris

A few of you might know this already, but I've been cheating more and more with H bags (I'm a longtime fan of accessories, but the bags are a newer thing).  I think it is a direct consequence of my fabulous long-distance BV SAs having left the company several years ago, and having no local BV boutique for establishing a new relationship.  I haven't been able to connect with any other BV SA, so I guess that's that....  Conversely, I do have a local H boutique and an awesome SA there who treats me well.  So it makes sense, I guess.

(I still use and enjoy my Cabats, Venetas, and Knots, though!  These styles really work for me, so I'm not giving up on them at all.  I just ended up buying my most recent BVs at my local Neiman Marcus, and via Gorsuch's website, instead of a BV boutique.)


----------



## grietje

blueiris said:


> A few of you might know this already, but I've been cheating more and more with H bags (I'm a longtime fan of accessories, but the bags are a newer thing). )


 

What have you picked up so far?


----------



## blueiris

grietje said:


> What have you picked up so far?




Bags, you mean?  In no particular order, and over the past 4 years:  B30, B35, two K28, Evelyne PM, Victoria II.  I've been very fortunate.  I have to say that having a local H boutique with a local SA is really nice!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Well, have to confess... Have been carrying my KARA Tie Crossbody in black for weeks now. It is just so perfect, in all its vegetable-tanned minimalistic leather self.


I love Kara bags! I don't own one but I keep lusting after the tie cross body and the fringed rice bag. Great simple but unique  designs. How is the leather wearing?


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> I love Kara bags! I don't own one but I keep lusting after the tie cross body and the fringed rice bag. Great simple but unique  designs. How is the leather wearing?


It is wearing beautifully!  Yes, of course, you see 'fingernail' marks, but any that happen seem to fade into a lovely 'patina', even on the  black.  It is seriously a beautiful bag! You do know about the piece the Amanda did on it in December, right? I am proud to say that I found KARA on my own , but hey, GMTA, right?  http://www.purseblog.com/savvy/kara-tie-bag/


----------



## CoastalCouture

blueiris said:


> Bags, you mean?  In no particular order, and over the past 4 years:  B30, B35, two K28, Evelyne PM, Victoria II.  I've been very fortunate.  I have to say that having a local H boutique with a local SA is really nice!


That's a nice little family you've got there! If a person were to wander over to another sub forum, say H, would one be able to see these all assembled for viewing as a collection?


----------



## blueiris

CoastalCouture said:


> That's a nice little family you've got there! If a person were to wander over to another sub forum, say H, would one be able to see these all assembled for viewing as a collection?




Thanks, I am enjoying them, though from time to time I consider finding a new home for the B35, my least-used bag.  If you mean to ask whether I've posted my H collection over at the H subforum, the answer is no, because I almost never post over there--I just lurk.  It moves too fast for me over there!


----------



## grietje

blueiris said:


> Bags, you mean?  In no particular order, and over the past 4 years:  B30, B35, two K28, Evelyne PM, Victoria II.  I've been very fortunate.  I have to say that having a local H boutique with a local SA is really nice!




That's a nice collection.  I had bolide31, bolide37, and birkin35 in my H heyday.  The birkin got rehomed.  As iconic as it is, it simply didn't fit my life style.  I need the ability to toss on my shoulder and when I used it I always had the flap tucked in.  Do I miss it?  Only in the sense that I had one of THE iconic bags and let it go.

I was always attracted to the plume.  I don't think that's a popular bag at all.


----------



## grietje

blueiris said:


> Bags, you mean?  In no particular order, and over the past 4 years:  B30, B35, two K28, Evelyne PM, Victoria II.  I've been very fortunate.  I have to say that having a local H boutique with a local SA is really nice!




Are you in the Chicago area?  I shopped out of the Chicago boutique even though there are plenty in CA.  I too had a great SA and back then they had better service than the CA shops


----------



## blueiris

grietje said:


> That's a nice collection.  I had bolide31, bolide37, and birkin35 in my H heyday.  The birkin got rehomed.  As iconic as it is, it simply didn't fit my life style.  I need the ability to toss on my shoulder and when I used it I always had the flap tucked in.  Do I miss it?  Only in the sense that I had one of THE iconic bags and let it go.
> 
> I was always attracted to the plume.  I don't think that's a popular bag at all.




Ah, I always have the birkin flap tucked in when I use it.  It's basically an open tote for me, and I find it handy that way.  I wouldn't rule out another size 30 someday, if the right color came along, but it would have to be just the right thing.  I am considering rehoming the 35 because it's barely used, but I hesitate because it was my first (silly, I know--I will eventually get around to it).

How do you like the bolide 31?  It's on my radar, maybe in black.  At one point I thought it was strange to have double handles AND a shoulder strap, but I'm warming to it.  As shoulder bags go, nothing beats my Venetas, but I do like the bolide's somewhat dressier shape when hand-carried, and it has a zipper, too.

I don't see plumes too often, and I've never tried one.  I don't think my boutiques orders many at all.  Oh, and I'm not in the Chicago area--I'd have a BV boutique if I were!  I'm in PA.


----------



## LLANeedle

Blueiris, you make a good point about having a good SA.  I don't live near a BV boutique or a store like NM that carries BV.  When there was a boutique in Atlantic City, one of the SA's stayed in touch with me regularly.  I bought a lot of bags.  I find the BV website sorely lacking.  The only way I know what's available is if I see it listed here or on NM's website.  Needless to say, I've bought very little.  Granted the new styles don't suit me.....but still.


----------



## indiaink

Well, while I'm cheating so bad, I might as well admit to the Henry Cuir bracelet I have - nice and flat (leather), beaded very uniquely as only Henry Beguelin (Cuir) can do, it's made in Italy, and I've been wearing it constantly for months now. Much more comfortable than the Knot.  Sorry, Tomas!


----------



## grietje

blueiris said:


> Ah, I always have the birkin flap tucked in when I use it.  It's basically an open tote for me, and I find it handy that way.  I wouldn't rule out another size 30 someday, if the right color came along, but it would have to be just the right thing.  I am considering rehoming the 35 because it's barely used, but I hesitate because it was my first (silly, I know--I will eventually get around to it).
> 
> How do you like the bolide 31?  It's on my radar, maybe in black.  At one point I thought it was strange to have double handles AND a shoulder strap, but I'm warming to it.  As shoulder bags go, nothing beats my Venetas, but I do like the bolide's somewhat dressier shape when hand-carried, and it has a zipper, too.
> 
> I don't see plumes too often, and I've never tried one.  I don't think my boutiques orders many at all.  Oh, and I'm not in the Chicago area--I'd have a BV boutique if I were!  I'm in PA.



I had a black box calf bolide. She was quite formal.  And then I felt like I over powered the bag with my height and stature so I rehomed it to get the 37cm.  It all depends on the skin and color on how the bag reads.  A 31cm Togo or clemence bolide is going to have a pretty different vibe than box calf or another smooth skin.


----------



## zooba

grietje said:


> I was always attracted to the plume.  I don't think that's a popular bag at all.



I love the plume too and the market bag.  Beautifuly made and not heavy at all.

Latest cheat is Mansur Gavriel.  Yeah I'm late to the party but wanted to see bags with patina before I took the plunge.  It was worth the wait!


----------



## indiaink

zooba said:


> Latest cheat is Mansur Gavriel.  Yeah I'm late to the party but wanted to see bags with patina before I took the plunge.  It was worth the wait!



Me, too!  I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a Cammello tote!


----------



## LLANeedle

zooba said:


> I love the plume too and the market bag.  Beautifuly made and not heavy at all.
> 
> Latest cheat is Mansur Gavriel.  Yeah I'm late to the party but wanted to see bags with patina before I took the plunge.  It was worth the wait!


I've always been afraid every scratch would show.  I love the simple  lines.  Are they light weight?


----------



## indiaink

LLANeedle said:


> I've always been afraid every scratch would show.  I love the simple  lines.  Are they light weight?



I'm not Zooba, but I've had MG before - they are extremely lightweight, and - the very nature of vegetable-tanned leather is that it scratches, then those blend in, and it scratches again, and over time a lovely lovely glowing patina is created.  If you've ever seen a vintage Coach bag, that's what happens.  You just have to be patient and willing to let the finish of the leather develop over time. If you want something that stays 'new' all the time, vegetable-tanned leather is not for you.


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> You just have to be patient and willing to let the finish of the leather develop over time. If you want something that stays 'new' all the time, vegetable-tanned leather is not for you.



This is true, and you are wise in the ways of vegetable-tanned leather.  I occasionally see vintage Coach out and about or at work (the young people in my neighborhood went through a huge vintage Coach phase last year) and it's true that over time it just looks fabulous.


----------



## chloebagfreak

I have a couple of Mansur Gavriel bags. I love them! My favorite is my Brandy large bucket with the raw interior. It scratches easily but so far nothing too bad.
I also have a Camello bucket and that is lighter and will develop a nice patina. Both will patina, but so far not too much yet.
I did try leather milk on the small pouch of my Brandy and it wiped out all of the scratches.

They are fun, and they seem to go with almost everything.
They are the opposite of Bv in that they are structured and not squishy .
I'm super neurotic about scratches  and marks on my bags, and so far nothing has gotten too marked up.


----------



## chloebagfreak

indiaink said:


> Me, too!  I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a Cammello tote!


I would! Camello is such a gorgeous color! Mine hasn't gotten the dark patina yet, but it I is getting there.


----------



## zooba

LLANeedle said:


> I've always been afraid every scratch would show.  I love the simple  lines.  Are they light weight?


It's not bad at all.  I've been able to buff out the scratches pretty easily and it's getting a patina faster than barenia.  Very light weight- I have the bucket bag so I carry the bare minimums inside


----------



## blueiris

grietje said:


> I had a black box calf bolide. She was quite formal.  And then I felt like I over powered the bag with my height and stature so I rehomed it to get the 37cm.  It all depends on the skin and color on how the bag reads.  A 31cm Togo or clemence bolide is going to have a pretty different vibe than box calf or another smooth skin.




I'd probably want fjord or clemence for black.  I don't think box is available anymore, and I'm thinking that I'd like something with texture.  I have other black bags that are more formal, anyway, but they are all on the small side.  So I figure (theoretically) that a black Bolide 31 could stand in when I need a larger black bag that can go a bit dressier, too.


----------



## blueiris

LLANeedle said:


> Blueiris, you make a good point about having a good SA.  I don't live near a BV boutique or a store like NM that carries BV.  When there was a boutique in Atlantic City, one of the SA's stayed in touch with me regularly.  I bought a lot of bags.  I find the BV website sorely lacking.  The only way I know what's available is if I see it listed here or on NM's website.  Needless to say, I've bought very little.  Granted the new styles don't suit me.....but still.




Yes, that's very much where I am with BV lately.  My Neiman's has a decent selection, but I don't have the kind of focused relationship with the brand anymore.  I'm on my own with BV, now, and I don't end up buying as much--and that's a good thing.  Fewer temptations!


----------



## LLANeedle

I just want to say I'm glad we have a cheat thread.  It allows us to talk about other brands that are designed and constructed well and are light weight.  For several of us the weight is a major factor.  Top notch design, fabrication and construction brought us to BV in the first place.  It's good to know about other brands that measure up.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> I just want to say I'm glad we have a cheat thread.  It allows us to talk about other brands that are designed and constructed well and are light weight.  For several of us the weight is a major factor.  Top notch design, fabrication and construction brought us to BV in the first place.  It's good to know about other brands that measure up.


Bag weight is a huge issue for me. Your post just gave me another idea for a related thread. Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Moved my stuff into a MaxMara red small Whitney bag. The MG is arriving tomorrow - a black/flamma small tote - decided to go with that instead of a Lady bag, as I wanted ease of access and immediate access to what I plan to carry in it (for traveling/road trip). The black leather is still vegetable-tanned so will get a nice patina as well.


----------



## LLANeedle

indiaink said:


> Moved my stuff into a MaxMara red small Whitney bag. The MG is arriving tomorrow - a black/flamma small tote - decided to go with that instead of a Lady bag, as I wanted ease of access and immediate access to what I plan to carry in it (for traveling/road trip). The black leather is still vegetable-tanned so will get a nice patina as well.


I noticed the MG totes also come in a tumbled leather......have you ever seen one?  I'm intrigued.


----------



## CoastalCouture

With so many temptations here in Firenze, I fell in love with a fabulous intreciatto hobo from Jennifer Tattenelli. I'm content. Pictures to follow when I get home.  http://www.jennifertattanelli.it/


----------



## ksuromax

seeing a new cervo in wine online in a sneak pre-view made me crave for the colour, so I ordered a Mulberry Daria hobo in oxblood... and a wallet... and a pouch... and a pochette... LOL
the hobo and a wallet are extremely soft, almost as soft as cervo...


----------



## CoastalCouture

As promised, here is my latest acquisition from Florence,


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> [... my latest acquisition from Florence,


Kapow!  It is really beautiful.  BV-like but at the same time so different.  Wow!!!


----------



## ksuromax

CoastalCouture said:


> View attachment 3394047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As promised, here is my latest acquisition from Florence,


BV step-sister 
enjoy!


----------



## CoastalCouture

I was told that their workshop does work for BV. This bag has definite BV like feel and quality. Other leather goods shops around Florence offered woven leather bags at various price points and differing style, color and material.


----------



## ksuromax

I saw a few bags in a Massimo Dutti window with exactly the same pattern, narrow and wide straps, woven soft leather, must be of the same school...


----------



## CoastalCouture

ksuromax said:


> I saw a few bags in a Massimo Dutti window with exactly the same pattern, narrow and wide straps, woven soft leather, must be of the same school...


Yes, very similar. We visited a leather school that had the most amazing collection of different leather treatments including something exactly like LV's Epi leather.


----------



## V0N1B2

CoastalCouture said:


> View attachment 3394047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As promised, here is my latest acquisition from Florence,


Fab!  After you posted about the bag the other day, I checked out her website.  I wondered which one you got 
I love the colour, too.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

CoastalCouture said:


> View attachment 3394047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As promised, here is my latest acquisition from Florence,



I love the tassel. Very nice!  Looks like you had a great trip!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> Fab!  After you posted about the bag the other day, I checked out her website.  I wondered which one you got
> I love the colour, too.



^me too. Lol. Saw a beautiful red.


----------



## jburgh

CoastalCouture, your bag is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.  I will have to check out the website!


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> View attachment 3394047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As promised, here is my latest acquisition from Florence,


Beautiful! Everything about your new bag is gorgeous....the tassel, the weave, everything!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Here is one more piece from Jennifer Tattanelli. It's purple pochette about the size of a large wallet. I like it because it does not duplicate anything I've seen from BV. I have posed it along side my little canard zipped key pouch. I like the two colors together. You can see that the BV strips are ever so slightly narrower than the Jennifer Tattanelli.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Here is one more piece from Jennifer Tattanelli. It's purple pochette about the size of a large wallet. I like it because it does not duplicate anything I've seen from BV. I have posed it along side my little canard zipped key pouch. I like the two colors together. You can see that the BV strips are ever so slightly narrower than the Jennifer Tattanelli.
> 
> View attachment 3395025


 They do look great together. Loving that purple!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> They do look great together. Loving that purple!



That purple looks so similar to violet from SS 2012.


----------



## jburgh

Purple always gets my attention! How are you going to use it...like a clutch or a pouch in your bag?


----------



## ksuromax

CoastalCouture said:


> Here is one more piece from Jennifer Tattanelli. It's purple pochette about the size of a large wallet. I like it because it does not duplicate anything I've seen from BV. I have posed it along side my little canard zipped key pouch. I like the two colors together. You can see that the BV strips are ever so slightly narrower than the Jennifer Tattanelli.
> 
> View attachment 3395025


Looks really lovely!
and I like 2 colours together, too 
As far as I know, from a nice artisan lady of BV, who I had luck to watch at work, BV do have different strips, she said that SLG are made of narrow strips, while bags are made of tad wider ones.


----------



## Mousse

Mignon Faget from New Orleans is one of my favorite jewelry designers. I just picked up a fun cuff that complements BV's intrecciato design in the clear rete oxidized silver bracelet from SS 2012. The Mignon Faget design is called Interlacements. It is based on ironwork at the Cabildo in New Orleans. I'm wearing the MF cuff today on my left wrist with the BV rete bracelet on my right wrist.


----------



## diane278

I really like that look. I like things that have an organic feel to them.


----------



## grietje

It's a super chic look Mousse!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Love it. I love statement pieces and especially bracelets. Nice score.


----------



## CoastalCouture

jburgh said:


> Purple always gets my attention! How are you going to use it...like a clutch or a pouch in your bag?


I had planned to use it as a pouch inside a larger bag but, it nice enough to also use as a clutch. It is leather lined and has a little zippered inside pocket as well.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheating tonight with LV Delightful. Such an easy bag to carry. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But...wearing my BV espadrilles.


----------



## grietje

^^ what a fabulous luxe easy going outfit!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Cheating tonight with LV Delightful. Such an easy bag to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398192
> 
> 
> But...wearing my BV espadrilles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398194


Your espadrilles are To Kill For!...


----------



## ksuromax

Dear BV-fans, I need your sound advice, as I believe you will understand what my preference and liking in leathers is as no other bag brand fans (no offence to anyone, just the similar tastes) I have ordered this bag by Prada from a local consignment shop, old school make, old school leather. I am drooling just looking at those grains, I reckon the simple style, long handles, and classic black colour along with this bullet proof leather will make this bag a true work horse, but the question is DO I REALLY NEED IT? Doesn't it look dated? Or, ref to the topic, Should I cheat with it?? 
I have quite a few bags in both similar style/size and black colour, but they are still different, and they are not the same leather.
It will be delivered to me tomorrow, so I can see and feel it in person, and I will have 2 days to decide whether I keep it, or return back.
Your comments and advice are very welcome
As per description she has no flaws, price tag is 400$ which is equal to a price of a wallet on sale....
TIA


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> DO I REALLY NEED IT? Doesn't it look dated? Or, ref to the topic, Should I cheat with it??



Funny you bring up Prada because that is a brand that more often than not makes me want to 'cheat.'  Both the Saffiano and Daino leathers are just lovely and I really like Prada's Cervo bags too.  Their colors are rich and styles clean and simple.  So I can see the allure.

In terms of need, the question I would ask is why'd you order it? Are there bags in your closet that serve the same purpose but just don't wow you?  Are you looking for a change?  Are you a bit bored?  Depending on your answer, you might find its a great buy or perhaps not so much.

On red flag for me is that you're already contemplating a return?  A return policy is terrific and it comes in handy if you're 'giving something a go', but if it's because you're ultimately sort of 'meh' about the purchases, better to return.  Remember $400 is $400 farther from getting something you really like.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> ... Remember $400 is $400 farther from getting something you really like.


Word.
*as the hip cats would say.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Funny you bring up Prada because that is a brand that more often than not makes me want to 'cheat.'  Both the Saffiano and Daino leathers are just lovely and I really like Prada's Cervo bags too.  Their colors are rich and styles clean and simple.  So I can see the allure.
> 
> In terms of need, the question I would ask is why'd you order it? Are there bags in your closet that serve the same purpose but just don't wow you?  Are you looking for a change?  Are you a bit bored?  Depending on your answer, you might find its a great buy or perhaps not so much.
> 
> On red flag for me is that you're already contemplating a return?  A return policy is terrific and it comes in handy if you're 'giving something a go', but if it's because you're ultimately sort of 'meh' about the purchases, better to return.  Remember $400 is $400 farther from getting something you really like.


For me it was an impulse "BUY" action, 'cause I don't have any buffalo in my collection (apart from Mulberry Alexa, but texture is different - polished buffalo), and the leather looks soooo sexy and yummy...
I don't like saffiano, just personal issue (it gives me similar 'no-no' feeling, same as coated canvas), but all my Pradas are calf and deer leathers, and old school Prada has unbeatable quality (that's what attracted me into the brand) so it could be a really good deal on price-quality combo.
But my closet doesn't stretch  I have to be very reasonable on the amount I stuff in 
Thanks a lot for your reasoning, it really made me think from a different aspect, I am probably trying to find a good, durable (=bullet proof buffalo) bag which I could use without worry to scratch or damage ('cause of price paid) and still enjoy the style and quality
Not long to wait, she is out for delivery, will meet her in a couple of hours and be back with my update


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Word.
> *as the hip cats would say.


Totally agree and that's exactly what made me question myself - I have a  large Toscana Veneta on my "To Buy" list in the first position, but I am trying to talk my Hubby into getting me it for my BD


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Funny you bring up Prada because that is a brand that more often than not makes me want to 'cheat.'  Both the Saffiano and Daino leathers are just lovely and I really like Prada's Cervo bags too.  Their colors are rich and styles clean and simple.  So I can see the allure.


Look what I've dug out!
grietje, Sep 10, 2011

My very very first small leather good and my very first credit card purchase was a buffalo Coach coin purse. This was in 1984. I still have that coin purse and it has the deepest patina. It's very durable and ages well.

THAT'S IT! Exactly what I need from this bag  Is that purse still with you?


----------



## ksuromax

Well, I think I will cheat and I will not be sorry for that  
She arrived and knocked me down with her condition for her age and her leather! 
She is a true work horse! Handles are flawless, not a single loose thread, and she is so silent in her class and so classy in her quiet design! She will withstand anything. Literally! At the touch she feels very soft and thick, but it's different feeling from Cervo, but she is not stiff at all! So, yes, probably it's time to say - I've cheated! (but I am not sorry!) 
1st is vs her step sister vitello daino (just look at those grains!)
2nd is her only tiny logo on the side insert


----------



## grietje

[QUOTE="ksuromax, post: 30398347, member: 571161Is that purse still with you?[/QUOTE]

It is!  It's actually just a coin/card case.  My husband now uses it to hold change.  It was my very first credit card purchase ever!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> She arrived and knocked me down with her condition for her age and her leather!



Yay!  I'm glad it worked for you!
I am thinking of cheating with an LV SLG.  My monogram SLGs wore like Iron.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Yay!  I'm glad it worked for you!
> I am thinking of cheating with an LV SLG.  My monogram SLGs wore like Iron.


great when you find something that REALLY works for you,
I am not a fan of LV, and don't like monogram and coated canvas in particular, but I get your point! Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> I am not a fan of LV, and don't like monogram and coated canvas in particular, but I get your point! Good luck with your hunt!


I know what you mean!  Over the past 20 years: I wasn't a fan of LV, then liked Epi Leather only, then lost interest, then liked monogram (but only in certain bags), lost interest again, and recently rekindled my fondness for LV. I wouldn't say it's love/hate but it certainly hasn't been all love all the time!  I am realizing I like certain pieces or items only and that's perfectly OK.


----------



## ksuromax

I really doubt it will ever happen to me, as my main like-dislike point is the texture of the leather, that's exactly why i am so much into BV and Cervo in particular, i NEED to feel those grains, warmth of animal skin, and all those canvas and saffianos just put me off .... but, as they say, never say never


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Yay!  I'm glad it worked for you!
> I am thinking of cheating with an LV SLG.  My monogram SLGs wore like Iron.


I cheated last week with an LV Empreinte Compact Wallet. I like the subtlety of the embossing and overall, I feel I do not need to baby my wallet. I cannot attest to the current quality as I just got the wallet but my old card holder in Damien did wear like Iron.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I am realizing I like certain pieces or items only and that's perfectly OK.



The one style I had always loved looking at was the Speedy. Back then, without a long strap, I did not find it practical. Then came the three part strap which I thought my practicality concerns were resolved but I then lost interest after seeing how popular it is in my country (mono and epi). After getting the Empreinte wallet last week, I find myself looking at the Speedy again but in the Empreinte leather. I tried on the BV small Boston bag but did not fall in love. The position at which the strap clasps onto the bag makes carrying it as a crossbody bag awkward.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Still cheating with LV this week. My Neverfull in kusama waves.


----------



## grietje

I cheated again!



LV cosmetic case, cardholder with fuchsia, and Clemence wallet with fuchsia interior.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I cheated again



The fuschia is a nice pop!


----------



## ksuromax

Cheating is over.... the bag returns back... at a closer inspection i found some worrying details which seller couldn't explain and justify, and in the Prada thread one of the authenticators seeded doubts in my mind, too... though it still feels good at a touch, it doesn't feel that exciting anymore... can't live with the thought and question myself every time i will use it if she is a real one, or just a good knock off...


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Cheating is over.... the bag returns back...


It's good you were able to return and good that you're trusting your gut. My cheating is over for the time being too!  I got my LV SLFS and I'm super happy with them and I did get a pre-owned BV goodie which should be coming tomorrow.


----------



## ksuromax

My gut feeling never let me down! The best remedy for the love at the first is the second sight. 
No compromises, when it comes to (possible) fakes! 
Though it did take me some efforts to make them accept a return after a deadline, but all is well that ends well  
Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## KY bag lady

grietje said:


> Yay!  I'm glad it worked for you!
> I am thinking of cheating with an LV SLG.  My monogram SLGs wore like Iron.


Last week I bought 2 LV SLGs - a zippy coin purse in Epi and a multicolore black key pouch. Both are discontinued but I found them new. I love the LV SLGs, they are so cute and practical. I stay clear of the mono LV print, I like some color in my SLGs .


----------



## KY bag lady

frenziedhandbag said:


> The one style I had always loved looking at was the Speedy. Back then, without a long strap, I did not find it practical. Then came the three part strap which I thought my practicality concerns were resolved but I then lost interest after seeing how popular it is in my country (mono and epi). After getting the Empreinte wallet last week, I find myself looking at the Speedy again but in the Empreinte leather. I tried on the BV small Boston bag but did not fall in love. The position at which the strap clasps onto the bag makes carrying it as a crossbody bag awkward.


My first designer bag was the Speedy and that was in 1984.I still have that bag, it's fairly worn. I used it everyday day for 5 years and then my daughter took it to college. Saks opened a new store an hour from me   and I bought it the first day. I even got a Saks credit card too and my husband had a fit. He was a CPA and didn't believe in credit. But I was a working independent woman. 

I love the Speedy in Empreinte with the shoulder strap. The Speedy brings back lots of memories.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KY bag lady said:


> I love the Speedy in Empreinte with the shoulder strap. The Speedy brings back lots of memories.



I am smiling to myself as I read your story. I love it when bags bring back memories, especially when the Speedy style was your first designer piece. That makes it even more special. If I had a daughter, I will be more than pleased to give her everything. I have an appointment with my SA to try on the Speedy in Empreinte next week. As my primary intention is to wear it as a shoulder or crosssbody bag, I am hoping that the handle is not in the way when I walk. Not a fan if the handle keeps rubbing against my hip.


----------



## diane278

KY bag lady said:


> My first designer bag was the Speedy and that was in 1984.I still have that bag, it's fairly worn. I used it everyday day for 5 years and then my daughter took it to college. Saks opened a new store an hour from me   and I bought it the first day. I even got a Saks credit card too and my husband had a fit. He was a CPA and didn't believe in credit. But I was a working independent woman.
> 
> I love the Speedy in Empreinte with the shoulder strap. The Speedy brings back lots of memories.



My first designer bag was an LV shoulder bag in 1974 or 1975. I had just finished university and opened my first charge account at Saks. I paid $140 which was a fortune to me at the time. I was so debt adverse due to my upbringing, that I went home and sent in a check to pay for it before they even billed me. Shortly after that, I passed on an LV riding crop that I loved because it was $25 and I was no longer riding. As crazy as it is, I still regret not buying that riding crop.


----------



## KY bag lady

I fell in love with Gucci's Bloom Collection. I don't like busy looking designs but this group is really cute. The bags were too busy for me but I ordered several SLGs. 

I remember when LV had the rose collection and I always wished I had bought something from the line. I've seen a few pieces on the second market but the prices were high. 

I'm trying to buy SLGs  instead of bags. I want to keep my bag collection small.


----------



## diane278

KY bag lady said:


> I fell in love with Gucci's Bloom Collection. I don't like busy looking designs but this group is really cute. The bags were too busy for me but I ordered several SLGs.
> 
> I remember when LV had the rose collection and I always wished I had bought something from the line. I've seen a few pieces on the second market but the prices were high.
> 
> I'm trying to buy SLGs  instead of bags. I want to keep my bag collection small.



I'm trying to transition to the same plan of action. I have narrowed down to 12 bags. I'm going to try to stay at that number.  I would like more of the BV sneakers.....


----------



## tenKrat

grietje said:


> Yay!  I'm glad it worked for you!
> I am thinking of cheating with an LV SLG.  My monogram SLGs wore like Iron.





grietje said:


> I cheated again!
> 
> 
> 
> LV cosmetic case, cardholder with fuchsia, and Clemence wallet with fuchsia interior.


LV SLGs work the best for me. Like you said, they wear like iron. My wallets (except one small BV wallet) are LV canvas; I have one Epi wallet.
I have the same small cosmetic pouch in black multicolor mono, which is my favorite canvas for SLGs. The bright colors are so nice to see inside my handbag.

You have a great trio of SLGs there.


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have an appointment with my SA to try on the Speedy in Empreinte next week. As my primary intention is to wear it as a shoulder or crosssbody bag, I am hoping that the handle is not in the way when I walk. Not a fan if the handle keeps rubbing against my hip.


I wore my Speedy Empreinte B30 crossbody on a trip the whole time, and the handles were never a problem for me. I hope it's the same for you when you try it on.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KY bag lady said:


> I'm trying to buy SLGs  instead of bags. I want to keep my bag collection small.





diane278 said:


> I'm trying to transition to the same plan of action. I have narrowed down to 12 bags.



I started downsizing one month ago too.  I wanted to maximise each piece (both bag and SLG) to its full potential and strictly not allowing myself any duplicates. I had not worked round to the exact number of how small I want my collection to be but did enjoy the work in progress. In a way, I am glad I have you ladies for company.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> I hope it's the same for you when you try it on.



I am very glad the Speedy worked for you. [emoji4] I tried on the Empreinte B25 and enjoyed how light it was. I also loaded my essentials within but like what I feared, I found it a bit of a challenge to open the bag when it is on me. As my lifestyle is on the go (full day out with kid), the handheld style, though visually appealing will not work for me and so, I can only carry it on the shoulder or crossbody. Alas, when I do carry it crossbody, I found it added width to my already wide hip. I did really enjoy another bag that I tried on, the LV Twinset crossbody and this was perfect. Very comfortable, stores all that I need and I also tucked in the strap to make it into a clutch. The look is casual but I think it suits my lifestyle. It did not come home with me though as I recently acquired the Brunito Pillow and I thought I should give myself some time to see whether it works. In my efforts to downsize my collection, I am allowing myself only one crossbody but I highly suspect the Twinset might replace the Brunito Pillow. [emoji6]


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I started downsizing one month ago too.  I wanted to maximise each piece (both bag and SLG) to its full potential and strictly not allowing myself any duplicates. I had not worked round to the exact number of how small I want my collection to be but did enjoy the work in progress. In a way, I am glad I have you ladies for company.



I'm not aiming for a particular number either, but plan to go through this next winter and see if any of them sit neglected in the closet. I know that I won't use the nuvolato in the winter, as I see the treatment as purely a warm weather bag, but i love it for the summer.  Our winter is mild and short, so having bags solely for winter may not end up being practical. I hope to figure that out by spring.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I'm not aiming for a particular number either, but plan to go through this next winter and see if any of them sit neglected in the closet. I know that I won't use the nuvolato in the winter, as I see the treatment as purely a warm weather bag, but i love it for the summer.  Our winter is mild and short, so having bags solely for winter may not end up being practical. I hope to figure that out by spring.



I had a friend whom also keeps her bags to a number and coincidentally it is also twelve... perhaps this IS the magic number after all? [emoji1] 

I agree with the Nuvolato being a summer bag. Since winter is mild and short, perhaps just one winter bag will do? More of all season bags instead? I know you love Pacific a lot and that to me, is an all season color but of course that is just me (perhaps also not entirely right, coming from someone whom is in a hot and humid climate year round). You are wise Diane, I am positive you will know  what works. [emoji4]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am very glad the Speedy worked for you. [emoji4] I tried on the Empreinte B25 and enjoyed how light it was. I also loaded my essentials within but like what I feared, I found it a bit of a challenge to open the bag when it is on me. As my lifestyle is on the go (full day out with kid), the handheld style, though visually appealing will not work for me and so, I can only carry it on the shoulder or crossbody. Alas, when I do carry it crossbody, I found it added width to my already wide hip. I did really enjoy another bag that I tried on, the LV Twinset crossbody and this was perfect. Very comfortable, stores all that I need and I also tucked in the strap to make it into a clutch. The look is casual but I think it suits my lifestyle. It did not come home with me though as I recently acquired the Brunito Pillow and I thought I should give myself some time to see whether it works. In my efforts to downsize my collection, I am allowing myself only one crossbody but I highly suspect the Twinset might replace the Brunito Pillow. [emoji6]



I too traded in my pillow for the twinset. Never looked back - I love that bag. Holds the essentials but not so big I can load it down. Used it for our Disney trip and barely knew it was there. Hope you find it just as useful.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> I too traded in my pillow for the twinset. Never looked back - I love that bag. Holds the essentials but not so big I can load it down. Used it for our Disney trip and barely knew it was there. Hope you find it just as useful.



Great to hear from another Twinset lover! I think I had high expectations from the pillow and having had the Disco which worked perfectly, I thought the pillow definitely is my answer for an ideal crossbody. I did feel more at ease with the Twinset. The strap drop was the right length and access to the bag was easy with the compartments. For the Pillow, I had to do some thinking in terms of which items go to the bottom and even than, my sunglasses got in the way whenever I tried to open and close the bag. I am unsure if it is due to the leather being stiff or something else. I am going to give myself some time and if it still does not work out, Twinset it is.


----------



## ksuromax

Cheating with Balenciaga for the past few days, but counting down to get hold of my new BV find tomorrow!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Cheating with Balenciaga for the past few days, but counting down to get hold of my new BV find tomorrow!!!



Me too this past week!  My city.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had a friend whom also keeps her bags to a number and coincidentally it is also twelve... perhaps this IS the magic number after all? [emoji1]
> 
> I agree with the Nuvolato being a summer bag. Since winter is mild and short, perhaps just one winter bag will do? More of all season bags instead? I know you love Pacific a lot and that to me, is an all season color but of course that is just me (perhaps also not entirely right, coming from someone whom is in a hot and humid climate year round). You are wise Diane, I am positive you will know  what works. [emoji4]



Sometimes I think that having all these bags are just a sign of the times. I remember growing up when no one had the size of houses and the amounts of stuff we all seem to have now. I think you're right about my best option being all season bags (with the exception of the Nuvolato which is a ten-months-of-the-year bag here, which is nearly all year.

Since retiring three years ago, I feel like I have been on a reoccurring loop of minimizing my wardrobe and then filling it up again.  I shop very little where I live but when I'm out of town, I tend to shop a lot.  I sometimes get that "I can't get this at home, so I better get it here, or else I'm out of luck"  feeling.  At 66, I sometimes fear I'll get stuck in a rut (maybe I'm already in one!  ) so I try things that I eventually discard.  Maybe this is just a phase.  I do love that the people here are a great sounding board. I get a lot more out of participating on this forum than just insight into BV bags!

I cheated yesterday by carrying my leather "paper bag" clutch! And since I've got my stuff in it, I'll probably cheat with it again today!


----------



## Mousse

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great to hear from another Twinset lover! I think I had high expectations from the pillow and having had the Disco which worked perfectly, I thought the pillow definitely is my answer for an ideal crossbody. I did feel more at ease with the Twinset. The strap drop was the right length and access to the bag was easy with the compartments. For the Pillow, I had to do some thinking in terms of which items go to the bottom and even than, my sunglasses got in the way whenever I tried to open and close the bag. I am unsure if it is due to the leather being stiff or something else. I am going to give myself some time and if it still does not work out, Twinset it is.



I want to weigh in on the pillow. I have one in Argento. For me it's very versatile when I need a secure, light weight bag, small bag. When I wear the pillow, I cut back on the stuff I carry inside. I switch to a small L-zip coin wallet and a small cosmetic pouch. This leaves enough room for glasses and my iPhone. I always wear my pillow cross body on the front for security reasons. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> I want to weigh in on the pillow.



Thank you Mousse. I really want the pillow to work,  especially when it is working for so many ladies here. I had only my phone, a  wallet that occupied one half of the bag and sunglasses on one side but didn't find it particularly comfortable on the shoulder. Being a new bag and possibly, I imagine I should allow it time for the leather to break in,  perhaps.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Mousse. I really want the pillow to work,  especially when it is working for so many ladies here. I had only my phone, a  wallet that occupied one half of the bag and sunglasses on one side but didn't find it particularly comfortable on the shoulder. Being a new bag and possibly, I imagine I should allow it time for the leather to break in,  perhaps.


 
I find that I wear my pillow bags cross body almost all of the time.  I find it the most comfortable way to wear them if I'm walking around much.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I find that I wear my pillow bags cross body almost all of the time.  I find it the most comfortable way to wear them if I'm walking around much.


I wear it crossbody and fidgeted with it the whole time. I then switched to wearing on the shoulder and then it kept slipping off. Crossbodies are my favourite style as I enjoy being handsfree. I plan to downsize to just two card cases, sunglasses and a mini umbrella and see whether it works. Thanks for chiming in Diane. I am trying my best to make it work.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I wear it crossbody and fidgeted with it the whole time. I then switched to wearing on the shoulder and then it kept slipping off. Crossbodies are my favourite style as I enjoy being handsfree. I plan to downsize to just two card cases, sunglasses and a mini umbrella and see whether it works. Thanks for chiming in Diane. I am trying my best to make it work.


 I get how much it's causing you trouble. I love the look of the cervo but I can't wear that style because where the weight of it falls give me neck pain. I had to give up regular shoulder bags years ago because of neck pain.  I've healed enough to wear a bag on my shoulder for a very short period of time but not for several hours.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I get how much it's causing you trouble. I love the look of the cervo but I can't wear that style because where the weight of it falls give me neck pain. I had to give up regular shoulder bags years ago because of neck pain.  I've healed enough to wear a bag on my shoulder for a very short period of time but not for several hours.



Oh no, I am sorry that you had pain issues too. Recently, I am starting to feel an ache on my shoulder. It aggravates when a crossbody is heavy. I am guessing perhaps a crossbody bag tends to drag the weight down? However, the pillow is so light, so it did not seem right that I should feel the ache. If I ignore it, the pain then stretches to the base of my neck and then starts pulling which meant that night will be a sleepless night. Thankfully, the medium Veneta and Campana are still fine. I am surprised that the Cervo's wide strap ended up not working for you too (I had the impression this is an easy bag to use) but your experience with the Cervo also made me realise perhaps the Pillow was not meant for me too.... which is a real pity. [emoji22]


----------



## KY bag lady

I have bursitis in my right shoulder so I have to watch the weight of my bag. If I use a bag with 2 straps the weight is distributed and easier on my shoulder. A single strap makes all the weight in one spot.

I have narrowed my bags to 12 and I want to keep it there. So when I buy a new bag Ii have to get rid of one or give it to my daughters. I'm not familiar with the LV Twinset but I'm going to check it out. The Bvettes on this forum give the best advice on bags. I have bought some bags from your recommendations and I haven't been disappointed yet.  Now that I have a smaller collection I think harder before buying something new.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh no, I am sorry that you had pain issues too. Recently, I am starting to feel an ache on my shoulder. It aggravates when a crossbody is heavy. I am guessing perhaps a crossbody bag tends to drag the weight down? However, the pillow is so light, so it did not seem right that I should feel the ache. If I ignore it, the pain then stretches to the base of my neck and then starts pulling which meant that night will be a sleepless night. Thankfully, the medium Veneta and Campana are still fine. I am surprised that the Cervo's wide strap ended up not working for you too (I had the impression this is an easy bag to use) but your experience with the Cervo also made me realise perhaps the Pillow was not meant for me too.... which is a real pity. [emoji22]



It wasn't the cervo strap that was the problem. It was that the weight of the bag with stuff in it, hits too low on my body. It was at my hip. It was the downward pull of that weight that was bothering me. If I could have worn it cross body, it might  have  worked as the weight would be distributed differently.  With the pillow bag, I'd have the same issue of the weight being at hip level if it were longer and loaded with stuff. Since it's small and fairly light and I distribute the weight across my body, I'm ok with it. When I wear a parachute or other tote on my shoulder, the weight is up under my arm so I don't feel a heavy pull. But even then, I only carry them that way for awhile and then carry them as totes again.  My pain was mainly in my neck where it met my shoulder. It began at least ten years ago and I gave up many bags I loved since most of them were shoulder bags.  I think that weight on one shoulder throws my body off kilter.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I think that weight on one shoulder throws my body off kilter.



Ah... It makes sense. I feel the pulling whenever I use my large totes or large crossbody. I assumed it was because I had been carrying too much for the past eight years in these large bags...which  led to it. These days, when I need to carry more, I need a backpack to distribute the weight and also share some load with the kid with his own backpack. I shall try adjusting the Pillow's length to make it sit higher and see how it works out. Thank you Diane.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I have to give another shout out for the twinset. Wore it all day today at mackinac and it was quite warm. Even did an 8 mile bike ride with it. No discomfort at all. I too suffer from shoulder issues from years of overuse. 

Not saying it's for everyone, but I have found it to be the perfect crossbody for outings such as this. Carried hand sanitizer, 2 lip balms, small BV card case, phone, sunscreen, keys, mints and few other small items. 

Just for fun, here's a pic. (Although not the best). [emoji6]


----------



## diane278

Cute pho


Buckeyemommy said:


> I have to give another shout out for the twinset. Wore it all day today at mackinac and it was quite warm. Even did an 8 mile bike ride with it. No discomfort at all. I too suffer from shoulder issues from years of overuse.
> 
> Not saying it's for everyone, but I have found it to be the perfect crossbody for outings such as this. Carried hand sanitizer, 2 lip balms, small BV card case, phone, sunscreen, keys, mints and few other small items.
> 
> Just for fun, here's a pic. (Although not the best). [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421640



Cute photo. Is that a future BVette I see next to your handsome boys?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Cute pho
> 
> 
> Cute photo. Is that a future BVette I see next to your handsome boys?



Lol - jury is still out. She's a tomboy. [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Just for fun, here's a pic. (Although not the best).



Vacation pictures are the best! I can see you are having a fabulous time.Thank you so much for sharing. I definitely find myself leaning towards the Twinset more and more. It just seems so fuss free, even with all the knick knacks I loaded it with. I probably will not overstuff it but it sure boasts a lot of room. Let's see when I'll cheat. [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Lol - jury is still out. She's a tomboy. [emoji16]


ha! you should have seen me at the same age! I was all covered with bruises and scars 
Have a fab time, thanks for sharing!


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Lol - jury is still out. She's a tomboy. [emoji16]


I spent most of my childhood riding and showing horses. One of my brothers referred to me as the 'Horse Hick'.  When she gets older and sees your beautiful collection, she'll come around.....


----------



## Mousse

What a nice family photo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Lol - jury is still out. She's a tomboy. [emoji16]


I'm all about toy soldiers, fighting with the bigger boys and getting all dirty from playing football when I was young. It will all change when she is older.


----------



## KY bag lady

Buckeyemommy said:


> I have to give another shout out for the twinset. Wore it all day today at mackinac and it was quite warm. Even did an 8 mile bike ride with it. No discomfort at all. I too suffer from shoulder issues from years of overuse.
> 
> Not saying it's for everyone, but I have found it to be the perfect crossbody for outings such as this. Carried hand sanitizer, 2 lip balms, small BV card case, phone, sunscreen, keys, mints and few other small items.
> 
> Just for fun, here's a pic. (Although not the best). [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421640


Does the Twinset hold a pair of sunglasses. The description says it's only 1 1/2 in deep, that's not a lot of space. The Pillow is bigger.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KY bag lady said:


> Does the Twinset hold a pair of sunglasses. The description says it's only 1 1/2 in deep, that's not a lot of space. The Pillow is bigger.


It is deceptively roomy but it perhaps also depends on the height of your sunglasses. These are the things I can fit in it when I was at the boutique. A mini umbrella, RayBan aviators, Two card cases, a wallet. I also can have tissues and handphone in the center compartnent.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KY bag lady said:


> Does the Twinset hold a pair of sunglasses.



This is a good video of what it fits. In the back pocket, the mini pochette fits too. Another youtuber shared that she placed her sunglasses in a drawstring pouch so that she can have more space. Hope this helps.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

KY bag lady said:


> Does the Twinset hold a pair of sunglasses. The description says it's only 1 1/2 in deep, that's not a lot of space. The Pillow is bigger.



It can definitely fit sunglasses. It can hold a lot, but probably not as much as a pillow. I had the large pillow so I'm not much help. Because it held a lot, I always loaded it up. I need something like this to keep me in check. [emoji3]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is a good video of what it fits. In the back pocket, the mini pochette fits too. Another youtuber shared that she placed her sunglasses in a drawstring pouch so that she can have more space. Hope this helps.




Very detailed video!  I use the middle for my phone - perfect. I have no issues with mine and have had it since December.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Very detailed video!  I use the middle for my phone - perfect. I have no issues with mine and have had it since December.


I agree about the video. It encouraged me to try on the Twinset and to also order a Sarmoga organiser for my tote. I am really glad that the Twinset is working well for you.


----------



## ksuromax

Cheating today with Chanel glazed On The Road, perfect weekend bag


----------



## KY bag lady

I have fallen in love with the Gucci WOCs. There are over 40 on their website. They have 16 card slots & zip pockets. I love things organized and this keeps your things that way.  German's like organization, that's my heritage.


----------



## ksuromax

Cheating today with my good old battle field friend, Prada in smooth calf leather, my true work horse


----------



## grietje

I cheated on a Gucci Sukey in Bronze. I liked this bag when it was released and almost bought it several times.  This time, there was no hesitation.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheat day with Louis Artsy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Cheat day with Louis Artsy.



Gorgeous Empreinte piece. [emoji7] 
I wish to say Thank You for sharing your insights on the Twinset. I brought it home on Friday. [emoji5]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous Empreinte piece. [emoji7]
> I wish to say Thank You for sharing your insights on the Twinset. I brought it home on Friday. [emoji5]



Happy to enable, I mean help. [emoji6]

What color?  Don't you just love it?  Almost carried it tonight but haven't taken the Artsy out for awhile.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Happy to enable, I mean help. [emoji6]
> 
> What color?  Don't you just love it?  Almost carried it tonight but haven't taken the Artsy out for awhile.


I'll take 'enable'. [emoji1] Hearing from someone with similar needs (kids) helps a great deal. I haven't used it yet as we have been hitting the pool this weekend but I did try my SLGs with it at home and it works really well. I got it in Noir so we are bag twins. Not sure how true but there is talk in the LV forum that this bag will be phased out soon. I am glad I got it if it is indeed to be discontinued.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'll take 'enable'. [emoji1] Hearing from someone with similar needs (kids) helps a great deal. I haven't used it yet as we have been hitting the pool this weekend but I did try my SLGs with it at home and it works really well. I got it in Noir so we are bag twins. Not sure how true but there is talk in the LV forum that this bag will be phased out soon. I am glad I got it if it is indeed to be discontinued.



Really?  I'm surprised. I thought this was a popular bag. Definitely keeping mine. 

Hope you love it. Report back once you've had  chance to use it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Really?  I'm surprised. I thought this was a popular bag. Definitely keeping mine.
> Hope you love it. Report back once you've had  chance to use it.



I am not sure but just as surprised as you. I thought it was popular too but I am too new to LV to understand its design strategies. 

For me, I think it is a very functional bag. I like how the straps fold into the middle section and I can use it as a clutch for dinner dates. I'll post an 'action' shot once I use it.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous Empreinte piece. [emoji7]
> I wish to say Thank You for sharing your insights on the Twinset. I brought it home on Friday. [emoji5]



Have you had a chance to use it yet?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Have you had a chance to use it yet?


Sadly, not yet. I had it all packed for the weekend and the moment I was ready to leave the house, it started pouring. Out came the backpack and rain gear. BUT, I am amazed at how much it can fit but still looked rather flat. I used to have the Celine Trio but that bulges unsightly if I had too many things within. With the Twinset, I need not downsize (comparing with the Disco bag) and can carry my usual trio of SLGs, mini umbrella and sunglasses. I hope to carry it this week though I am also fervently waiting for a BV goodie to arrive today. I am extremely excited  and to be honest, anxious. I hope it turns out to be what I envisioned it to be.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sadly, not yet. I had it all packed for the weekend and the moment I was ready to leave the house, it started pouring. Out came the backpack and rain gear. BUT, I am amazed at how much it can fit but still looked rather flat. I used to have the Celine Trio but that bulges unsightly if I had too many things within. With the Twinset, I need not downsize (comparing with the Disco bag) and can carry my usual trio of SLGs, mini umbrella and sunglasses. I hope to carry it this week though I am also fervently waiting for a BV goodie to arrive today. I am extremely excited  and to be honest, anxious. I hope it turns out to be what I envisioned it to be.



Anxious to hear how you like it. So far it sounds good. 

Oohhhh, a BV goodie. [emoji4]. I'm intrigued.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Anxious to hear how you like it. So far it sounds good.
> 
> Oohhhh, a BV goodie. [emoji4]. I'm intrigued.


 I think it looks very promising. I am very positive about it. On the onset, I already favour the convenience of not having to change out of my slgs. I know I debated on the disco bag for a while... thinking whether to rehome it or not. I know it is more of my heart loving it and it being my first BV, thus retaining it. But, I have decided to list it for sale so that I can welcome today's workhorse, carefree, never seen before (for me, thus anxious) BV style home. 

*I think you already know what's arriving. [emoji6]


----------



## LLANeedle

I'm cheating out of sheer necessity.  My Nero tournabouni was all ready to spend a long weekend at our river house after hubby had a nuclear stress test last Friday.  That test showed heart damaged, a cath immediately followed indicating surgery which was scheduled for Monday.....then surgery became an emergency on Sunday following a second heart attack.  The irony in all of this is he's a cardiologist at the same hospital.  My Goyard St Louis has been at my side the entire time, being extremely light weight and able to haul a ton......plus it was a gift from my younger daughter a few years ago which makes it so special to me.  So BV please forgive my transgression.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LLANeedle said:


> I'm cheating out of sheer necessity.  My Nero tournabouni was all ready to spend a long weekend at our river house after hubby had a nuclear stress test last Friday.  That test showed heart damaged, a cath immediately followed indicating surgery which was scheduled for Monday.....then surgery became an emergency on Sunday following a second heart attack.  The irony in all of this is he's a cardiologist at the same hospital.  My Goyard St Louis has been at my side the entire time, being extremely light weight and able to haul a ton......plus it was a gift from my younger daughter a few years ago which makes it so special to me.  So BV please forgive my transgression.



My well wishes to your spouse, and to you as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Anxious to hear how you like it. So far it sounds good.



I am using it today. Just two hours in but so far, it's been really easy to get in and out of the bag. Lightweight on the shoulder. Definitely a keeper. 

Out of curiosity, do you somewhat feel the Twinset's capacity might be the same as your small Peony Olimpia? I found the small Olimpia forever lurking in my brainwaves. #notgood


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am using it today. Just two hours in but so far, it's been really easy to get in and out of the bag. Lightweight on the shoulder. Definitely a keeper.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you somewhat feel the Twinset's capacity might be the same as your small Peony Olimpia? I found the small Olimpia forever lurking in my brainwaves. #notgood



So glad you are liking it. I think this is one of the easiest bags to carry and is very functional. 

Good question about the small Olympia. I hadn't really thought about it because I bought them for totally different purposes. I will have to compare what each can hold. I do know the Olimpia isn't nearly as easy to get in and out of.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga



I love this Balenciaga. What is the official name of this City bag? OMG it is GORGEOUS!


----------



## ksuromax

AllisonFay said:


> I love this Balenciaga. What is the official name of this City bag? OMG it is GORGEOUS!


It's classic City (size), chevre leather, SS 2016


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> So glad you are liking it. I think this is one of the easiest bags to carry and is very functional.
> 
> I bought them for totally different purposes.I do know the Olimpia isn't nearly as easy to get in and out of.



I am very happy with the Twinset, as a casual crossbody. Truly functional. 

I do think the small Olimpia serves a different purpose altogether. The chains make it look a tad more dressy and I have a soft spot for chains. I searched through the threads and found that I did try on the Canard last year, with my things inside. Then, I purchased the small Iron in Mallow instead but the color did not really work for me. I tried it on again at the boutique a few months ago and somehow the clanking of the chains on the display glass... plus my fervent attempts to open the bag from the centre instead of by the sides (SA explained that will cause curling) made me reconsider it. I think I will visit the boutique and try it on again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> I do know the Olimpia isn't nearly as easy to get in and out of.



Due to the strong magnetic clasp? I had difficulty opening it at the boutique as I tried on a new piece and I found the magnetic clasp very strong.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Due to the strong magnetic clasp? I had difficulty opening it at the boutique as I tried on a new piece and I found the magnetic clasp very strong.



Yes it is quite strong. Which is a good thing, just more difficult to open one handed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Yes it is quite strong. Which is a good thing, just more difficult to open one handed.


Both points agreed.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Twinset today for fall outing to pumpkin [emoji316] patch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Twinset today for fall outing to pumpkin [emoji316] patch.


Twinset twinsies for today. At swim class with kiddo.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Twinset twinsies for today. At swim class with kiddo.



[emoji106]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Still cheating. Easy to use for weekend.


----------



## blueiris

LLANeedle said:


> I'm cheating out of sheer necessity.  My Nero tournabouni was all ready to spend a long weekend at our river house after hubby had a nuclear stress test last Friday.  That test showed heart damaged, a cath immediately followed indicating surgery which was scheduled for Monday.....then surgery became an emergency on Sunday following a second heart attack.  The irony in all of this is he's a cardiologist at the same hospital.  My Goyard St Louis has been at my side the entire time, being extremely light weight and able to haul a ton......plus it was a gift from my younger daughter a few years ago which makes it so special to me.  So BV please forgive my transgression.



I just read this and hope that things are going well for you and your husband these days.  Here's hoping for the best possible outcome for his health.


----------



## indiaink

LLANeedle said:


> I'm cheating out of sheer necessity.  My Nero tournabouni was all ready to spend a long weekend at our river house after hubby had a nuclear stress test last Friday.  That test showed heart damaged, a cath immediately followed indicating surgery which was scheduled for Monday.....then surgery became an emergency on Sunday following a second heart attack.  The irony in all of this is he's a cardiologist at the same hospital.  My Goyard St Louis has been at my side the entire time, being extremely light weight and able to haul a ton......plus it was a gift from my younger daughter a few years ago which makes it so special to me.  So BV please forgive my transgression.


And I, too, just saw this.  Being a heart patient myself, *I hope your DH is on the mend*


----------



## LLANeedle

Thank you.  He's home and getting a little stronger every day.  Indiaink, what did you have done?    My older daughter had a VSD repair when she was two.  My younger daughter likes to say that 50% of our family has now had their chests cracked.  You find humor wherever you can.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Thank you.  He's home and getting a little stronger every day.  Indiaink, what did you have done?    My older daughter had a VSD repair when she was two.  My younger daughter likes to say that 50% of our family has now had their chests cracked.  You find humor wherever you can.



Sending prayers your way.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Got this glam lock yesterday....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Out and about with the Twinset.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out and about with the Twinset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498922



Love it!  I'm still cheating too but with Burberry this week.


----------



## indiaink

LLANeedle said:


> Thank you.  He's home and getting a little stronger every day.  Indiaink, what did you have done?    My older daughter had a VSD repair when she was two.  My younger daughter likes to say that 50% of our family has now had their chests cracked.  You find humor wherever you can.


I was treated to a stent in 2002, then a single coronary bypass that same year once the stent filled up, then three more stents in 2011.  Full Metal Jacket up thisaway, for sure. And it is a delight to be a member of the Zipper Club.   I made the mistake of complaining to my surgeon about my left arm/muscle pain after the CABG and she made some crack about chickens and God's intentions that we not be split open like one.  Funny woman.

Cheating:  I'm considering a KARA Classic Messenger bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love it!  I'm still cheating too but with Burberry this week.


I can't seem to change out of it. It is now my go-to for quick errands too.


----------



## indiaink

Update:  Instead of a KARA, I've decided to spend a little more and get my first Proenza Schouler PS1. She'll be here Monday. I may be lost to another for a while, I've been wanting this bag forever....


----------



## missbellamama

I have been "cheating" in my dreams for this ...
would like it with the brushed silver ( if they had it)
it's a Mahina LV hobo  circa 2008

I'm a hobo-girl at


----------



## grietje

^^ Pretty!  Reminds me of a Marc Jacobs hobo I had.


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> I have been "cheating" in my dreams for this ...
> would like it with the brushed silver ( if they had it)
> it's a Mahina LV hobo  circa 2008
> 
> I'm a hobo-girl at
> View attachment 3500304


I have a soft spot for the Mahina XS in Biscuit  Would love to have one.
I've been cheating with LV for the last few weeks with my SC Bag in Cobalt.

I wish Bottega would bring back the Montaigne and offer it in two sizes, maybe the larger one with a detachable shoulder strap. Like the Speedy B.  I love the Boston Bag but I have to wonder how well it's selling. I think I've seen one here on the forum since it debuted a couple of years ago.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> I love the Boston Bag but I have to wonder how well it's selling.



I love the Boston bag style too. I noticed it is no longer listed on the website, only the mini size is available now. I enquired and my local boutique confirmed that the Boston bag is being phased out.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

LLANeedle said:


> I'm cheating out of sheer necessity.  My Nero tournabouni was all ready to spend a long weekend at our river house after hubby had a nuclear stress test last Friday.  That test showed heart damaged, a cath immediately followed indicating surgery which was scheduled for Monday.....then surgery became an emergency on Sunday following a second heart attack.  The irony in all of this is he's a cardiologist at the same hospital.  My Goyard St Louis has been at my side the entire time, being extremely light weight and able to haul a ton......plus it was a gift from my younger daughter a few years ago which makes it so special to me.  So BV please forgive my transgression.



Sending lots of positive vibes your way.


----------



## missbellamama

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Sending lots of positive vibes your way.


From all the BVettes  north of you


----------



## Buckeyemommy

My cheatin' heart. Now carrying LV delightful GM for travel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> My cheatin' heart. Now carrying LV delightful GM for travel.


Safe travels.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Bought a super cool Jerome Dreyfuss black python bag and have been using it in the past two days.


----------



## grietje

So here's the thing about cheating. I have cheated but ultimately I prefer the BVs I own. It's what I come back to.  It might well be laziness.  I just find BVs easier. They seem move between casual and dressy/office well, the designs are simple, and the colors--at least the ones I gravitate to--work with most everything I own.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Have been looking for a small no-brainer crossbody. Thought the Baby Roma might be the one and then I saw this Zadiag & Voltaire when I visited the outlet stores in Paris. 

Sorry BV but this one is so ME and I now officially announce this to be my carefree crossbody bag. It goes with everything. The two side zippers can be zipped up to adjust the size of the bag. It has an adjustable and detachable shoulder strap. And there will be no worry about color transfer.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheated shopping yesterday with LV twinset and today with my oldie but favorite Burberry tote.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheating again. LV Artsy this week.


----------



## ksuromax

if i was married to my bags, they would have devorced me a while ago .... swapping my bags every 2 days...


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Have been looking for a small no-brainer crossbody. Thought the Baby Roma might be the one and then I saw this Zadiag & Voltaire when I visited the outlet stores in Paris.



Nice find. An edgier look and feminine at the same time.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Cheated shopping yesterday with LV twinset and today with my oldie but favorite Burberry tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550826



Is it canvas? 

I'm currently interested in one of their canvas bucket totes and I wonder how durable their canvas bags are.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is it canvas?
> 
> I'm currently interested in one of their canvas bucket totes and I wonder how durable their canvas bags are.



It's the traditional canvas, not the kind I think you are referring to. That to me is like a burlap canvas. 

Is it this bag?
	

		
			
		

		
	




I had this for awhile but rehomed it. Great looking and very durable, just didn't work for me. Was like a bottomless pit. Like me and the BV cervo hobo. I just could never seem to retrieve out of it what I needed.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> It's the traditional canvas, not the kind I think you are referring to. That to me is like a burlap canvas.
> 
> Is it this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582977
> 
> 
> I had this for awhile but rehomed it. Great looking and very durable, just didn't work for me. Was like a bottomless pit. Like me and the BV cervo hobo. I just could never seem to retrieve out of it what I needed.



This is what I have in mind. 

https://us.burberry.com/the-medium-ashby-in-riveted-canvas-checkleather-p40338041

Thanks.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> This is what I have in mind.
> 
> https://us.burberry.com/the-medium-ashby-in-riveted-canvas-checkleather-p40338041
> 
> Thanks.



Love the rivets.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love the rivets.



Is this the same durable canvas of the one you have rehomed?

Thanks.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is this the same durable canvas of the one you have rehomed?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes it appears to be the same. Very durable in my opinion.


----------



## Phiomega

I want a compact wallet to go with my smaller bags (including my Irish pillow) and sorry, I cheated on BV... 


This is a perfect size -- just the right amount of cards and the red color is so perfectly new year... it goes so well with my China Red BV tote!


----------



## grietje

Phiomega said:


> I want a compact wallet to go with my smaller bags (including my Irish pillow) and sorry, I cheated on BV...!


Very pretty! I cheated on BV with LV SLGs last year. And I really like my peices.  LV does SLGs well!


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> Very pretty! I cheated on BV with LV SLGs last year. And I really like my peices.  LV does SLGs well!



Thank you! Yes, I found that LV indeed does SLG well --- first time in LV after about three years (At some period of life I was an avid LV fans) and there are at least two more SLG that makes me thinking of coming back [emoji12]


----------



## LLANeedle

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! Yes, I found that LV indeed does SLG well --- first time in LV after about three years (At some period of life I was an avid LV fans) and there are at least two more SLG that makes me thinking of coming back [emoji12]


My LV checkbook cover is over 30 years old and still in great shape.....it's with me everyday and gets plenty of use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> it goes so well with my China Red BV tote!



Lovely wallet in a gorgeous color. Agree that LV does SLGs well. I have a pocket organiser for over ten years and it still looks in good shape.


----------



## Phiomega

LLANeedle said:


> My LV checkbook cover is over 30 years old and still in great shape.....it's with me everyday and gets plenty of use.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely wallet in a gorgeous color. Agree that LV does SLGs well. I have a pocket organiser for over ten years and it still looks in good shape.



Thanks! I hope I got as much durability and use of this one, just like yours!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheating with my old model LV Delightful.


----------



## Phiomega

I must confess that I have been more daring this year.... decided to get my first ever Chanel few days ago: a classic black caviar WOC!



Indeed was considering BV WOCs but none seemed to be as tough and scratch resistant as caviar leather. I intent to use this doubling as wallet in big tote bag primarily when I travel, and at the destination I can use as my dinner/conference bag.

Happy dance for first WOC and first Chanel!


----------



## pbkey

Lv damier neverfull as I need to carry a laptop and not worry about warping my bv babies


----------



## H’sKisses

Found my perfect red BV last year, so this year I cheated with the perfect red Balenciaga, my new-to-me Coquelicot Town. Haven't worn her yet, despite her being in great condition, I still need to spend time cleaning and conditioning her before taking her out for a spin. [emoji4]


----------



## H’sKisses

Phiomega said:


> I must confess that I have been more daring this year.... decided to get my first ever Chanel few days ago: a classic black caviar WOC!
> View attachment 3616640
> 
> 
> Indeed was considering BV WOCs but none seemed to be as tough and scratch resistant as caviar leather. I intent to use this doubling as wallet in big tote bag primarily when I travel, and at the destination I can use as my dinner/conference bag.
> 
> Happy dance for first WOC and first Chanel!



Love this! I've been wanting a BV disco bag and a Chanel WOC for some time. I usually carry bigger purses so I don't know how much use I'd get out of them, but the freedom from carrying so much stuff is tempting!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3621508
> 
> 
> Found my perfect red BV last year, so this year I cheated with the perfect red Balenciaga, my new-to-me Coquelicot Town. Haven't worn her yet, despite her being in great condition, I still need to spend time cleaning and conditioning her before taking her out for a spin. [emoji4]



She's beautiful!


----------



## H’sKisses

Buckeyemommy said:


> She's beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love this! I've been wanting a BV disco bag and a Chanel WOC for some time. I usually carry bigger purses so I don't know how much use I'd get out of them, but the freedom from carrying so much stuff is tempting!



Thank you! Yesterday I tried a day carrying only this WOC for a shopping/fun trip with family and it works! (Cheat tactics: I put my other necessities in the car) indeed it is liberating to carry so little... though I continue to 'miss' my other things (e.g. Power bank, wet tissue, etc etc) will continue to try!


----------



## Phiomega

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3621508
> 
> 
> Found my perfect red BV last year, so this year I cheated with the perfect red Balenciaga, my new-to-me Coquelicot Town. Haven't worn her yet, despite her being in great condition, I still need to spend time cleaning and conditioning her before taking her out for a spin. [emoji4]



Really pretty. Balenciaga also does color well...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! Yesterday I tried a day carrying only this WOC for a shopping/fun trip with family and it works! (Cheat tactics: I put my other necessities in the car) indeed it is liberating to carry so little... though I continue to 'miss' my other things (e.g. Power bank, wet tissue, etc etc) will continue to try!


After i had a nerve jammed by my neck discs and i had to seriously revise and downsize my stuff i used to carry in the handbag, i transferred some of the items to my backback (i changed my messenger type laptop bag for a orthopedic backpack) and now i have the powerbank, spare tissues, cords and wires, scissors and other items in the backpack. The load is distributed better and i don't have to carry it all the time, when i need them - they are always in the car or office (during work hours), when i am shopping, i only have my bag with me, but i know the "tool kit" is close by, and i can always access my things quickly without actually carrying them on my shoulder.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I ALMOST bought a Loewe Hammock.  

ALMOST.  

So I guess it's an emotional affair.

For now.


----------



## LLANeedle

The Goyard Artois is calling my name


----------



## H’sKisses

Cheated on BV again with this Cumin City. 

To be fair, last year I cheated on Bal and LV a couple of times with BV, so I guess it sort of balances out. [emoji23]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Cheated on BV again with this Cumin City.
> 
> To be fair, last year I cheated on Bal and LV a couple of times with BV, so I guess it sort of balances out. [emoji23]



[emoji1] Balance is key. Cumin looks fabulous! Bal does color very well too.


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji1] Balance is key. Cumin looks fabulous! Bal does color very well too.



Thank you!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Bought a wallet to use inside the Baby Olimpia - Celine (swoon) black with a vibrant jade green interior, about the size of your typical French purse type wallet.


----------



## CoastalCouture

CoastalCouture said:


> Bought a wallet to use inside the Baby Olimpia - Celine (swoon) black with a vibrant jade green interior, about the size of your typical French purse type wallet.


So happy together


----------



## ksuromax

CoastalCouture said:


> So happy together
> 
> View attachment 3637904


Looks like they were meant for each other...


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I ALMOST bought a Loewe Hammock.
> 
> ALMOST.
> 
> So I guess it's an emotional affair.
> 
> For now.



This cracked me up 

I feel you. Loewe Hammock is such a unique bag. I also have an 'emotional affair' with Loewe.


----------



## KY bag lady

I wanted to buy an LV Azur bag but after I did some research on the LV forum I changed my mind. I read the many problems they were having with LV bags - pealing, cracking, splitting, heavy creasing. People are returning them for store credit. In the 15 years I have been buying BV bags I have never had a problem so I ditched the idea of another LV bag. These problems began in 2014, that was when they got a new Director and made changes to their canvas. So I spent a little more money and bought a baby Olympia, which I am happy with.


----------



## missbellamama

Phiomega said:


> This cracked me up
> 
> I feel you. Loewe Hammock is such a unique bag. I also have an 'emotional affair' with Loewe.


I'm eyeing the Loewe Flamenco Knot bags..


----------



## indiaink

CoastalCouture said:


> Bought a wallet to use inside the Baby Olimpia - Celine (swoon) black with a vibrant jade green interior, about the size of your typical French purse type wallet.


I love this wallet - does it have a name?  I've been eyeing the Sangle Seau since last June but I can't swing it - so a smaller accessory will have to do me - perhaps this striking wallet!


----------



## Phiomega

missbellamama said:


> I'm eyeing the Loewe Flamenco Knot bags..



Oh there is a flamenco knot in Air Force blue that is so Gorgeous.... and the leather is so yummy!


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> I love this wallet - does it have a name?  I've been eyeing the Sangle Seau since last June but I can't swing it - so a smaller accessory will have to do me - perhaps this striking wallet!


... found it, the Celine Strap Multifunction medium wallet.


----------



## CoastalCouture

indiaink said:


> I love this wallet - does it have a name?  I've been eyeing the Sangle Seau since last June but I can't swing it - so a smaller accessory will have to do me - perhaps this striking wallet!



It think it is the strap medium multifunction wallet. The style number is 104813AI5, color 38AA, size TU, $730


----------



## CoastalCouture

indiaink said:


> ... found it, the Celine Strap Multifunction medium wallet.



I got distracted while I was digging up the information and you beat me to it. [emoji2]


----------



## LLANeedle

KY bag lady said:


> I wanted to buy an LV Azur bag but after I did some research on the LV forum I changed my mind. I read the many problems they were having with LV bags - pealing, cracking, splitting, heavy creasing. People are returning them for store credit. In the 15 years I have been buying BV bags I have never had a problem so I ditched the idea of another LV bag. These problems began in 2014, that was when they got a new Director and made changes to their canvas. So I spent a little more money and bought a baby Olympia, which I am happy with.


I wasn't aware there'd been a change in the canvas!  Just when I was thinking about getting an LV.  My first I carried for fifteen years then I replaced it with another that I carried for ten more years.....every day.  Once my children were grown and educated I moved onto BV which I had admired.  My problem is they don't hold up well for me.  The corners wear very quickly, metallics lose their finish, those that are top stitched, like my Safari,  get fuzzy.  I don't baby my bags but I'm careful and since I'm retired there are plenty of days they don't leave the house.  I don't need another bag but I was in the mood for one....know what I mean?  LV was calling my name but now I need to reconsider.


----------



## missbellamama

I had my Bleutte Bal in a consignment shop for months, didn't sell, now I'm somewhat glad it didn't. I'll give it  more time on my arm this spring and summer.
Fig my old boy aby  agrees


----------



## CoastalCouture

Cheat time again. Chanel this time, a chevron clutch in black lamb skin with pale gold hardware. Don't have a pic handy but, it is the same shape as the one here except in a smooth leather.

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...ilver-tone.17S.A90902Y6059894305.sto.new.html

Edited to add, I rewarded myself for completion of a big sewing project and for getting through a rough season health wise where things happened one on top of another; a death in the family; and then in the past month having bad news on a skin biopsy which has been quite the wake up call. Skin taken care of, still healing though.


----------



## ksuromax

CoastalCouture said:


> Cheat time again. Chanel this time, a chevron clutch in black lamb skin with pale gold hardware. Don't have a pic handy but, it is the same shape as the one here except in a smooth leather.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...ilver-tone.17S.A90902Y6059894305.sto.new.html
> 
> Edited to add, I rewarded myself for completion of a big sewing project and for getting through a rough season health wise where things happened one on top of another; a death in the family; and then in the past month having bad news on a skin biopsy which has been quite the wake up call. Skin taken care of, still healing though.


Take good care, and treat yourself to more nice and lovely things (preferably BV, but not necessarily  ) and experiences, positive emotions and quality time work wonders!!


----------



## grietje

I recently cheated with Gucci.  Got a WOC in the Bengal Tiger motif.  Its got a Japanese art flavor to it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

CoastalCouture said:


> Cheat time again. Chanel this time, a chevron clutch in black lamb skin with pale gold hardware. Don't have a pic handy but, it is the same shape as the one here except in a smooth leather.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...ilver-tone.17S.A90902Y6059894305.sto.new.html
> 
> Edited to add, I rewarded myself for completion of a big sewing project and for getting through a rough season health wise where things happened one on top of another; a death in the family; and then in the past month having bad news on a skin biopsy which has been quite the wake up call. Skin taken care of, still healing though.



You deserve a few nice things after going through all these. 

Please take care.


----------



## missbellamama

This interesting looking bag found its way home to me - it's a Liebskind Berlin and it's so light.


----------



## Phiomega

CoastalCouture said:


> Cheat time again. Chanel this time, a chevron clutch in black lamb skin with pale gold hardware. Don't have a pic handy but, it is the same shape as the one here except in a smooth leather.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...ilver-tone.17S.A90902Y6059894305.sto.new.html
> 
> Edited to add, I rewarded myself for completion of a big sewing project and for getting through a rough season health wise where things happened one on top of another; a death in the family; and then in the past month having bad news on a skin biopsy which has been quite the wake up call. Skin taken care of, still healing though.



Enjoy your reward... well deserved one and be strong!


----------



## Phiomega

Shamefully admit that I cheat for my second birthday present.... the only excuse I have is that it was not intentional.

I was in Singapore for a short, tiring work trip that ended with a very good meeting. Then I decided to find dinner at a close by mall, and walk around window shopping, was thinking of finding a small reward. And I stop by all the boutiques, BV and Chanel included. I was also checking Air Force blue color at BV --- inspired by Grietje's small purchase. 

So I stop by Chanel. I only owned one WOC, and whilst I am thinking of getting my first Chanel bag this year, was not planning of buying now. Plus, I found the usual Chanel line up does not fit my lifestyle --- you all know I like casual weekends and beautiful work bags, I don't have much use for fancy small-ish bags! 

And I saw this bag. A medium size tote bag, more discreet logo (only half of the interlocking Cs is obvious) with classic quilt, two styles of handles and one with the classic chain, beautiful navy blue leather, and surprisingly light! It is 'my' Chanel!

To cut the long story short, I contemplated the purchase for 10 days before finally buying it in my own country yesterday.... and my excuse was 'it is a (second) bday gift'!






I am seriously on a ban for at least the next 2-3 months!!!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> Shamefully admit that I cheat for my second birthday present.... the only excuse I have is that it was not intentional.
> 
> I was in Singapore for a short, tiring work trip that ended with a very good meeting. Then I decided to find dinner at a close by mall, and walk around window shopping, was thinking of finding a small reward. And I stop by all the boutiques, BV and Chanel included. I was also checking Air Force blue color at BV --- inspired by Grietje's small purchase.
> 
> So I stop by Chanel. I only owned one WOC, and whilst I am thinking of getting my first Chanel bag this year, was not planning of buying now. Plus, I found the usual Chanel line up does not fit my lifestyle --- you all know I like casual weekends and beautiful work bags, I don't have much use for fancy small-ish bags!
> 
> And I saw this bag. A medium size tote bag, more discreet logo (only half of the interlocking Cs is obvious) with classic quilt, two styles of handles and one with the classic chain, beautiful navy blue leather, and surprisingly light! It is 'my' Chanel!
> 
> To cut the long story short, I contemplated the purchase for 10 days before finally buying it in my own country yesterday.... and my excuse was 'it is a (second) bday gift'!
> 
> View attachment 3675815
> 
> View attachment 3675816
> 
> 
> I am seriously on a ban for at least the next 2-3 months!!!



Beautiful & versatile! Happy Birthday 2nd Gift!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> It is 'my' Chanel!



The best presents are the unexpected ones. This is truly "your" Chanel. It deviates from the usual dressier Chanel style and I can envision you with this bag for the weekends. At the same time, the style works for office too. The logo is discreetly done and beautiful color choice. The double handles are so useful too. Congratulations!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I recently cheated with Gucci.  Got a WOC in the Bengal Tiger motif.  Its got a Japanese art flavor to it.


Googled and it is a beautiful piece.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Shamefully admit that I cheat for my second birthday present.... the only excuse I have is that it was not intentional.
> 
> I was in Singapore for a short, tiring work trip that ended with a very good meeting. Then I decided to find dinner at a close by mall, and walk around window shopping, was thinking of finding a small reward. And I stop by all the boutiques, BV and Chanel included. I was also checking Air Force blue color at BV --- inspired by Grietje's small purchase.
> 
> So I stop by Chanel. I only owned one WOC, and whilst I am thinking of getting my first Chanel bag this year, was not planning of buying now. Plus, I found the usual Chanel line up does not fit my lifestyle --- you all know I like casual weekends and beautiful work bags, I don't have much use for fancy small-ish bags!
> 
> And I saw this bag. A medium size tote bag, more discreet logo (only half of the interlocking Cs is obvious) with classic quilt, two styles of handles and one with the classic chain, beautiful navy blue leather, and surprisingly light! It is 'my' Chanel!
> 
> To cut the long story short, I contemplated the purchase for 10 days before finally buying it in my own country yesterday.... and my excuse was 'it is a (second) bday gift'!
> 
> View attachment 3675815
> 
> View attachment 3675816
> 
> 
> I am seriously on a ban for at least the next 2-3 months!!!


Very beautiful and absolutely handy bag all week around, enjoy and wear it well!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Traveling with LV Delightful GM.


----------



## LLANeedle

Put the safari veneta away and brought out the red Goyard St Louis.......such an easy bag to use.


----------



## Phiomega

With my Chanel at church... sorry BV...


----------



## missbellamama

hello to my first non-BV bag in a while, resistance was definitely futile.

early B.day present to myself.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Goyard - Bellechasse PM


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> hello to my first non-BV bag in a while, resistance was definitely futile.
> 
> early B.day present to myself.



How chic!  A very nice gift!


----------



## LLANeedle

missbellamama said:


> hello to my first non-BV bag in a while, resistance was definitely futile.
> 
> early B.day present to myself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696714
> 
> 
> 
> Goyard - Bellechasse PM


Lovely!  I'm contemplating an Artois.  I love how Goyard weighs next to nothing.


----------



## missbellamama

LLANeedle said:


> Lovely!  I'm contemplating an Artois.  I love how Goyard weighs next to nothing.


I agree it does feel weightless,  what colour Artois are you thinking of?
I love that design, the zipper gives it more of a secure feel.


----------



## LLANeedle

missbellamama said:


> I agree it does feel weightless,  what colour Artois are you thinking of?
> I love that design, the zipper gives it more of a secure feel.


Black with either black or tan trim....red initials in the original size.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Off to meet "Mr Edward ScissorsHands" with the Twinset. We counted our time with each other today and realised we are just one year short of a decade.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheating again for traveling. LV Twinset.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Cheating again for traveling. LV Twinset.


Smooth travels! I think this bag is wonderful for travel.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Smooth travels! I think this bag is wonderful for travel.



Yes it is!  Took my Delightful GM on last trip and although great for travel, my MO is to always load it up. [emoji58]. Twinset keeps me in line and holds just enough.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> my MO is to always load it up. Twinset keeps me in line and holds just enough.



It always happens, when we have more space. [emoji28] I did consider bringing the Twinset with me for a forthcoming trip but I think I need space for scarf, water bottle and umbrella. Backpack, it is.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Test driving my new Longchamp Foulonné backpack before travelling next week. Longchamp is notorious for their nylon bags but I sincerely feel that their leather bags are understated for its excellent quality. The Foulonné line is Longchamp's first leather line. The leather is soft and yet hardy against humidity and rain conditions. I usually need to carry slightly more when I travel and backpack is my solution to being both handsfree and ache free (neck and shoulders). Finally found this which is minimalist in design, spacious and lightweight.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Test driving my new Longchamp Foulonné backpack before travelling next week. Longchamp is notorious for their nylon bags but I sincerely feel that their leather bags are understated for its excellent quality. The Foulonné line is Longchamp's first leather line. The leather is soft and yet hardy against humidity and rain conditions. I usually need to carry slightly more when I travel and backpack is my solution to being both handsfree and ache free (neck and shoulders). Finally found this which is minimalist in design, spacious and lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707205



I like this!  I ended up getting a Burberry backpack from the men's line for traveling. My shoulder cannot take carrying around my laptop and work items with a tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> My shoulder cannot take carrying around my laptop and work items with a tote.



Thank you! I am the same. With the load I carry, a tote or crossbody does not work for me when I am travelling. I am very drawn to mens' lines where the designs are clean cut and classic. I am sure your Burberry backpack looks stunning.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Test driving my new Longchamp Foulonné backpack before travelling next week. Longchamp is notorious for their nylon bags but I sincerely feel that their leather bags are understated for its excellent quality. The Foulonné line is Longchamp's first leather line. The leather is soft and yet hardy against humidity and rain conditions. I usually need to carry slightly more when I travel and backpack is my solution to being both handsfree and ache free (neck and shoulders). Finally found this which is minimalist in design, spacious and lightweight.



This is tempting!!! Does it have a laptop sleeve inside? I have a well worn Tumi canvas laptop backpack, and I want a leather one but Tumi's leather is too heavy! This one is worth considering...:


----------



## LouiseCPH

I have had a bad experience with light colored BV-bags - couldn't manage to keep them as pristine as I would want them to be - but I really wanted a white/ivory summer cross-body. Thus, this pretty (and hopefully sturdy) Celine number [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Does it have a laptop sleeve inside?



Sadly, no but I did have to carry my child's end of semester portfolio, books and medical papers yesterday. It remained comfortable on the shoulders but the opening appeared squarish instead of cinched as it conformed to the shape of the portfolio file. Somehow I feel Tumi might be a more practical option for a laptop, with shoulder supports, thick material and all but I am definitely concerned with weight. I used to have another one with thick leather but it was so heavy, even when empty that I only used it once. If you can, try out the LC with your laptop and see how it works out. The straps are kinda narrow and without additional padded support, this is the only issue I foresee for you...if your laptop is big/heavy then I am not sure if it will be comfortable.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> I have had a bad experience with light colored BV-bags - couldn't manage to keep them as pristine as I would want them to be



Such a pretty bag and so apt for summer. I like that the style is minimalist. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> If you can, try out the LC with your laptop and see how it works out. The straps are kinda narrow and without additional padded support, this is the only issue I foresee for you...if your laptop is big/heavy then I am not sure if it will be comfortable.



Thank you --- you are always very objective! Will try with my laptop!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Thank you --- you are always very objective! Will try with my laptop!


Haha, I am trying very hard not to let temptations rule my head. Sans the laptop requirement, I actually do think this backpack might be a wonderful addition to your collection if you want a backpack that is light, minimalist, practical, spacious and leather! [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Thank you.



This might be useful. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/961492/


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a pretty bag and so apt for summer. I like that the style is minimalist. Enjoy yours!



Thank you [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Phiomega

I have not brought this out for a long time but I cheat today as I want a white bag to go with my new white mules.... a white Kate Spade Cedar Street Maude satchel!



White bag is really great with dark colors. But I don't think I will consider a white BV --- I will be too paranoid about it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> White bag is really great with dark colors. But I don't think I will consider a white BV --- I will be too paranoid about it!



A white bag really pops! You look great! Just spotted a lady in all black with a white Balenciaga City. She looked so chic. I will be equally paranoid with a white bag.


----------



## diane278

I rarely wander off the BV reservation, but occasionally a girl needs to remember her days at the stables riding her horse....


The buckle reads: Every Girl Needs a Horse. (It was true for me.)


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I rarely wander off the BV reservation, but occasionally a girl needs to remember her days at the stables riding her horse....
> View attachment 3716713
> 
> The buckle reads: Every Girl Needs a Horse. (It was true for me.)


Fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## missbellamama

There are good cheats and great cheats...
This is a great cheat!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!!!!!!





missbellamama said:


> There are good cheats and great cheats...
> This is a great cheat!!!
> Enjoy!


Thank you. Every time I look at the photo in the buckle, I'm back in the arena riding.   
49 years ago and it feels like yesterday.


----------



## missbellamama

My only non-BV and it's a white one, Balenciaga,circa 2009, so smooshy, part-time GG, as it already has a bit of colour transfer, I'm good with that.


----------



## Phiomega

Confessing that I added not only a non BV, but a second bag this month to my collection, because the color I so pretty and the check patterns give a classic touch. I have contemplated pastel BV before and decided against it (got a camel but not past l), so I hope it's kinda ok that I cheat on this beautiful pastel Burberry...



This should be it at least for next 2 months!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Confessing that I added not only a non BV, but a second bag this month to my collection, because the color I so pretty and the check patterns give a classic touch. I have contemplated pastel BV before and decided against it (got a camel but not past l), so I hope it's kinda ok that I cheat on this beautiful pastel Burberry...
> View attachment 3728273
> 
> 
> This should be it at least for next 2 months!



Forgiven!  [emoji12]. She's beautiful.


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Forgiven!  [emoji12]. She's beautiful.



Thank you for the forgiveness.... she is really a beauty isn't she? 

(You know you're a bag lady when you 'confess your cheat' on your bags)

[emoji23]


----------



## diane278

For some odd reason I felt compelled to break out my old leather paper bag clutch.  And my cheating heart is telling me to order another one in  a smaller size......it must be heatstroke making me do this.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> For some odd reason I felt compelled to break out my old leather paper bag clutch.  And my cheating heart is telling me to order another one in  a smaller size......it must be heatstroke making me do this.
> View attachment 3745726


I've always loved this bag - saved a photo from your long-ago 'reveal' of it. I can see why you'd want another one!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> For some odd reason I felt compelled to break out my old leather paper bag clutch.  And my cheating heart is telling me to order another one in  a smaller size......it must be heatstroke making me do this.
> View attachment 3745726


Balenciaga did  a similar bag for this season collection... just in case if you want a different colour....


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga did  a similar bag for this season collection... just in case if you want a different colour....


Thank you!


----------



## grietje

I've decided that LV monogram is terrific for SLGs. Wears like iron.  May get a smaller one from them.


----------



## LLANeedle

grietje said:


> I've decided that LV monogram is terrific for SLGs. Wears like iron.  May get a smaller one from them.


Amen, my checkbook cover is 37 years old and still going strong.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All thanks to a generous and sweet PF friend, my new to me LV Damier Graphite six key holder.


----------



## Phiomega

This is an old bag in my collection, but I have to confess I found New love for her... got her in London 3 years ago and whilst she is stunning, I feel that she got too much bling and thus, does not feel work appropriate, and also not suitable for casual outings. So she spends long time sitting on my shelves. Two days ago I got her out and see that she is a bit out of shape, so decided to take her for work. Then I realized that my outfit has morphed into simple blouse/pants with clean lines that she becomes a perfect complement! In addition, the leather has soften up so much that it does not look so formal anymore. So I used her for two days straight.... presenting my Valentino Rockstud tote in deep hunter green....


----------



## missbellamama

Phiomega said:


> This is an old bag in my collection, but I have to confess I found New love for her... got her in London 3 years ago and whilst she is stunning, I feel that she got too much bling and thus, does not feel work appropriate, and also not suitable for casual outings. So she spends long time sitting on my shelves. Two days ago I got her out and see that she is a bit out of shape, so decided to take her for work. Then I realized that my outfit has morphed into simple blouse/pants with clean lines that she becomes a perfect complement! In addition, the leather has soften up so much that it does not look so formal anymore. So I used her for two days straight.... presenting my Valentino Rockstud tote in deep hunter green....
> 
> View attachment 3768761
> 
> View attachment 3768762


This colour green is so rich and deep, outstanding and congrats!


----------



## Phiomega

missbellamama said:


> This colour green is so rich and deep, outstanding and congrats!



Indeed! Thank you! By the way, this one is close to the new, beautiful moss green of BV...


----------



## serenrose00

Phiomega said:


> This is an old bag in my collection, but I have to confess I found New love for her... got her in London 3 years ago and whilst she is stunning, I feel that she got too much bling and thus, does not feel work appropriate, and also not suitable for casual outings. So she spends long time sitting on my shelves. Two days ago I got her out and see that she is a bit out of shape, so decided to take her for work. Then I realized that my outfit has morphed into simple blouse/pants with clean lines that she becomes a perfect complement! In addition, the leather has soften up so much that it does not look so formal anymore. So I used her for two days straight.... presenting my Valentino Rockstud tote in deep hunter green....
> 
> View attachment 3768761
> 
> View attachment 3768762



I was just looking on the forum for people's opinions of how durable this bag is! How do you think it has held up over the years? Does it scratch or dent easily?


----------



## tenKrat

diane278 said:


> For some odd reason I felt compelled to break out my old leather paper bag clutch.  And my cheating heart is telling me to order another one in  a smaller size......it must be heatstroke making me do this.
> View attachment 3745726


I look at these paper bag-looking clutches from time to time but haven't given in to buying yet. I like the lunch size one.


----------



## Phiomega

serenrose00 said:


> I was just looking on the forum for people's opinions of how durable this bag is! How do you think it has held up over the years? Does it scratch or dent easily?



The leather feels quite durable -- I don't have any scratch or dent so far but I also don't use this as often, so I can't be so sure. In any case, the leather has really soften over the years, so it is stronger now. The hardware still shines nicely though I can see a bit of scratch in the area under the clasp, which I think is normal. So, overall it held up well for me!


----------



## serenrose00

Phiomega said:


> The leather feels quite durable -- I don't have any scratch or dent so far but I also don't use this as often, so I can't be so sure. In any case, the leather has really soften over the years, so it is stronger now. The hardware still shines nicely though I can see a bit of scratch in the area under the clasp, which I think is normal. So, overall it held up well for me!


Thanks so much Phiomega! I've ordered it in black as a work bag


----------



## Phiomega

serenrose00 said:


> Thanks so much Phiomega! I've ordered it in black as a work bag



Congrats! It will be a cool work bag! Enjoy!


----------



## 6efox

I've only managed to obtain 2 BV pieces so far and was convinced that my next purchase would be a pillow bag.. but a friend's wedding popped up for Sept and I saw a deal on L'inde Le Palais! Suddenly I realised I really NEEDED to buy a pastel pink/lavender evening bag to go with my bridesmaid's dress.. 

So.. here it is, my newest acquisition - Valentino All Over Chain shoulder bag in Rosa! 

It's definitely not rose-coloured as I'd imagined and doesn't scream out Valentino like the Glam Lock but it's subtle and perfect to go with the light lavender bridesmaid's dress!!! 






The inside of the bag is also scrumptiously lined with buttery soft calf napa and has 3 slip pockets (wall opening between the external wall and main compartment in the front and back double up as slip pockets) with a zip pocket.




I've never bought anything VG before but the quality of the craftsmanship is truly excellent in this bag. I love it!!! 

Still fixated on the pillow though.... the thirst never ends.. heheh


----------



## grietje

6efox said:


> ...So.. here it is, my newest acquisition - Valentino All Over Chain shoulder bag in Rosa!...



It's beautiful!  A good cheat!


----------



## Michele26

Um, I guess I've been cheating for years & years.


----------



## CoastalCouture

I'm vacationing in Cheatsville with a LV Neverfull stuffed with LV SLGs and one lone little pale pink BV key pouch.


----------



## Phiomega

Brought out my one and only Chloe, the Kurtis... It is a real beauty with the suede flap and gold hardware accents, I got it sometimes in Dec 2016. I love its 'sweet meet edgy' style. Did not use her often enough as my work require me to carry a tote on workdays.


Here you can see the matte gold circles on its sides:


She is not as famous as Chloe Drew, but I think she is more unique. I love the half-moon shape. Chrissy Teigen has flaunted this sometimes in the past.


----------



## Michele26

Phiomega, I've looked at this bag many times online, but couldn't make up my mind whether it was for me, or not. I like yours, & the way you describe it, "sweet meet edgy."


----------



## Phiomega

Michele26 said:


> Phiomega, I've looked at this bag many times online, but couldn't make up my mind whether it was for me, or not. I like yours, & the way you describe it, "sweet meet edgy."



Thank you! Let me know if I can help in the decision making, i.e. If you want to know anything about it!


----------



## Phiomega

There is a cheat that is so consistent that it is hard to call her a cheat anymore [emoji4]

Some of you know this well as we seemingly share the same consistency.




This Bal City is so convenient with the wide shoulder strap, wide body that fits an iPad, and zipped front pocket where I can throw my phone in. And given its black on black HW, it is also not so 'in your face luxury'. This is important given my line of work needs me to work with people with various background. And as a hardcore BV fans, I love smooshy leather. This is not BV leather, but she has the slouch that I love from soft leather bags. 

She has been a consistent cheat amongst my mostly BV rotation....


----------



## LLANeedle

I may be forced to cheat as I need a very casual very light weight black tote.  Anyone have any experience with Mansur   Gavriel tumbled leather?


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> There is a cheat that is so consistent that it is hard to call her a cheat anymore [emoji4]
> 
> Some of you know this well as we seemingly share the same consistency.
> 
> View attachment 3802997
> 
> 
> This Bal City is so convenient with the wide shoulder strap, wide body that fits an iPad, and zipped front pocket where I can throw my phone in. And given its black on black HW, it is also not so 'in your face luxury'. This is important given my line of work needs me to work with people with various background. And as a hardcore BV fans, I love smooshy leather. This is not BV leather, but she has the slouch that I love from soft leather bags.
> 
> She has been a consistent cheat amongst my mostly BV rotation....


You, cheater!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

50% cheater for couple weeks now. My only Bal I have now. Love [emoji173]️ her.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> You, cheater!!!



I know you ksuromax, can resonate with this [emoji12]


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> 50% cheater for couple weeks now. My only Bal I have now. Love [emoji173]️ her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805067



What s lovely red Bal!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

My Burberry dusty pink buckle bag with matching outfit... very happy with my OOTD... sorry BV... just in the mood for a small structured bag...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My Burberry dusty pink buckle bag ]



You wear this bag so well. Love this kind of dusty shades but they don't seem to go well with my wardrobe. I compensate with nail polish though. [emoji1]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> You wear this bag so well. Love this kind of dusty shades but they don't seem to go well with my wardrobe. I compensate with nail polish though. [emoji1]



Thank you! I am also on 'learning curve' for this shade... seemed like these shades always work with touches of khaki and whites, but looks washed out with dark tones...

Dusty pink nail polish!!!! That is so pretty.... a nice idea!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> these shades always work with touches of khaki and whites, but looks washed out with dark tones..



Agreed and exactly what I discovered with my Mallow iron...when I wear it with my navy blues. With whites, this shade looks amazing.


----------



## 6efox

Phiomega said:


> Brought out my one and only Chloe, the Kurtis... It is a real beauty with the suede flap and gold hardware accents, I got it sometimes in Dec 2016. I love its 'sweet meet edgy' style. Did not use her often enough as my work require me to carry a tote on workdays.
> View attachment 3800356
> 
> Here you can see the matte gold circles on its sides:
> View attachment 3800358
> 
> She is not as famous as Chloe Drew, but I think she is more unique. I love the half-moon shape. Chrissy Teigen has flaunted this sometimes in the past.



This is classier and subtler than a drew! I love it [emoji175]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheating with my favorite Louis.


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Cheating with my favorite Louis



Yayoi Kusama LV! Pretty red dots! [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

This bag has become a regular that I think I need a Nero BV [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> This bag has become a regular that I think I need a Nero BV



Black bags are just so easy to use and yes to a Nero BV! You definitely need one.


----------



## Phiomega

I used to love Coach before I 'tasted' BV... this was from that period. I did not remember the name but I bought this on impulse close to Christmas at a decent price. Deceptively spacious for a small bag and not too heavy even with all the hardwares. Unfortunately very prone to scratch and the back already got a very visible scratch though I did not wear it as often... thought I brought it out today to wear with my usual weekend uniform -- tee and shredded jeans and a small structured red bag!
View attachment 3825885


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> I used to love Coach before I 'tasted' BV... this was from that period. I did not remember the name but I bought this on impulse close to Christmas at a decent price. Deceptively spacious for a small bag and not too heavy even with all the hardwares. Unfortunately very prone to scratch and the back already got a very visible scratch though I did not wear it as often... thought I brought it out today to wear with my usual weekend uniform -- tee and shredded jeans and a small structured red bag!
> View attachment 3825885


I do not have permission to view


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> I used to love Coach before I 'tasted' BV... this was from that period. I did not remember the name but I bought this on impulse close to Christmas at a decent price. Deceptively spacious for a small bag and not too heavy even with all the hardwares. Unfortunately very prone to scratch and the back already got a very visible scratch though I did not wear it as often... thought I brought it out today to wear with my usual weekend uniform -- tee and shredded jeans and a small structured red bag!
> View attachment 3825885





pbkey said:


> I do not have permission to view



Me neither.


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> I do not have permission to view





indiaink said:


> Me neither.






Hope this works!


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3826521
> 
> 
> Hope this works!


Thanks and this coach bag is beautiful - the red is lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Hope this works!



Lovely style! I read in the Coach forum that Coach of yester-years had really thick awesome leather. Yours looked wonderful.


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3826521
> 
> 
> Hope this works!


It does, and thanks! Gorgeous piece!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LV delightful


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm so sorry ladies, but I, Kitten Von Pumpkinbum cheated on my beloved Bottega Veneta last night with this super amazeballs, extremely rare, highly coveted Brrrrkin 60. What can I say, I'm weak. Take pity on me dolls.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm so sorry ladies, but I, Kitten Von Pumpkinbum cheated on my beloved Bottega Veneta last night with this super amazeballs, extremely rare, highly coveted Brrrrkin 60. What can I say, I'm weak. Take pity on me dolls.
> View attachment 3832033


Eh. It's huge.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm so sorry ladies, but I, Kitten Von Pumpkinbum cheated on my beloved Bottega Veneta last night with this super amazeballs, extremely rare, highly coveted Brrrrkin 60. What can I say, I'm weak. Take pity on me dolls.
> View attachment 3832033



It'd also be stunning in red.


----------



## grietje

Did the wig come with it?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm so sorry ladies, but I, Kitten Von Pumpkinbum cheated on my beloved Bottega Veneta last night with this super amazeballs, extremely rare, highly coveted Brrrrkin 60. What can I say, I'm weak. Take pity on me dolls.
> View attachment 3832033


So you decided to go for a drastic hair change after our conversation?


----------



## Phiomega

Can't help myself when I see this today at LC.... a perfect iPad case, lunch clutch and also can work as party bag....


... and I guess to celebrate the Handbag Day! [emoji12]


----------



## ksuromax

for my BD i swayed to Balenciaga, sorry BV  
this tote in burgundy sold out like hot pies, and i opted for this 'box with surprises' 
(and my craving for Bordeaux was well satisfied by a glass of Barolo  )


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My large cuir of this season


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My large cuir of this season



Hello big Etoile sister! [emoji112] from my Etoile pouch! 

Congrats... she is a beauty!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> Hello big Etoile sister! [emoji112] from my Etoile pouch!
> 
> Congrats... she is a beauty!



I’m very tempted by the pouch.


----------



## pbkey

I have yet to purchase but seriously tempted by a balenciaga 2004 rose city.


----------



## muchstuff

Cheating with my other love, my Bal 05 olive shopping tote ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Cheating with my other love, my Bal 05 olive shopping tote ...



I used to have a Bal Olive First bag and adored the color. Yours look stunning and nowhere her age.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I used to have an Bal Olive First bag and adored the color. Yours look stunning and nowhere her age.


Thank you, I have a Shrug as well in olive which is in even better condition . Funny, I seem to like to collect some of the less popular styles. You can get some of them for very good prices and the leather...oh my...

EDIT: I lied, I have an olive Day bag, but there's an olive Shrug online right now that's very well-priced...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> EDIT: I lied, I have an olive Day bag, but there's an olive Shrug online right now that's very well-priced...



This color is one of my favourites to wear though I don't have that many clothing in it. An Olive shrug? Sounds fabulous and I will try very hard today (only) not to go look at it.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> This color is one of my favourites to wear though I don't have that many clothing in it. An Olive shrug? Sounds fabulous and I will try very hard today (only) not to go look at it.


From your friendly enabler...they have it on eBay as well.

https://luxurygaragesale.com/collec...a-green-leather-top-handle-shrug-shoulder-bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> From your friendly enabler...they have it on eBay as well.
> 
> https://luxurygaragesale.com/collec...a-green-leather-top-handle-shrug-shoulder-bag


You enable so well. Thank you for the link. It will be painful not to take a quick peep. [emoji28]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> You enable so well. Thank you for the link. It will be painful not to take a quick peep. [emoji28]


Surely a little look won't hurt?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Surely a little look won't hurt? [emoji38]


I can't resist. It's beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't resist. It's beautiful!


Pretty decent price too...I'd go for it but I already have three Shrugs. And you know the colour is really washed out in the pic because of the super hot lighting they use.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Pretty decent price too...I'd go for it but I already have three Shrugs. And you know the colour is really washed out in the pic because of the super hot lighting they use.


it looks more like Dolma, rather than Olive... 
Yours is just so tempting and drool-causing  like a big yummy olive


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it looks more like Dolma, rather than Olive...
> Yours is just so tempting and drool-causing  like a big yummy olive


You think? I never thought of dolma, I just thought it was bad lighting


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You think? I never thought of dolma, I just thought it was bad lighting


i mean, it looks like Dolma because of the lighting. 
Olive has more oily yellow hue to it
their photos do not do bags any justice


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You think? I never thought of dolma, I just thought it was bad lighting


you know, i keep looking at it, and i think, it is actually a Dolma...


----------



## muchstuff

I think you may be right but as you said the pics don't do it any favours!


----------



## muchstuff

Now I've looked at it on my phone screen and I'm wavering. Dolma is a bit lighter and more washed out no?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I think you may be right but as you said the pics don't do it any favours!


But even if it is actually a Dolma bag, it's still too light for REAL dolma...  i am cooking it right now, and i see the difference


----------



## muchstuff

Sorry don't know how to edit on the app... too much yellow for dolma I think?


----------



## ksuromax

I am stuck to my new Balenciaga tote... it felt a bit odd on the first day, but it's 3rd day as we're together and i am feeling more and more drawn to it, she is sooo easy to wear! Espadrilles are BV tho....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> she is sooo easy to wear



It looks so soft. I like the space it offers.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Longchamp Foulonné backpack for the past two weeks. Fuss free leather even in rainy weather.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks so soft. I like the space it offers.


Thank you!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> I am stuck to my new Balenciaga tote... it felt a bit odd on the first day, but it's 3rd day as we're together and i am feeling more and more drawn to it, she is sooo easy to wear! Espadrilles are BV tho....



I I think the color really makes the bag easy too.  Is it light weight?


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I I think the color really makes the bag easy too.  Is it light weight?


 like a feather 
i will be doing a cross comparison this weekend, you gave me a good idea - will include the weight as well, thanks!  
by the way, do we want this one to be compared to any of my BVs?


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> ...by the way, do we want this one to be compared to any of my BVs?



Yes. to the Baseball hobo, Cero loop and medium cabat.  Or the one you think it's closest too.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Yes. to the Baseball hobo, Cero loop and medium cabat.  Or the one you think it's closest too.


Your wish is my command


----------



## Phiomega

Really loving this small oxblood Mulberry bays! The leather feels wonderful. Perfect for airport travel.. I love the size, the lightness, and how easy it is to get things in and out with the turnlock key... can’t wait for the leather to soften up...


----------



## zooba

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3868950
> 
> Really loving this small oxblood Mulberry bays! The leather feels wonderful. Perfect for airport travel.. I love the size, the lightness, and how easy it is to get things in and out with the turnlock key... can’t wait for the leather to soften up...


Beautiful mulberry!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Really loving this small oxblood Mulberry bays!.



Oooh, very nice color!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oooh, very nice color!





zooba said:


> Beautiful mulberry!



Thank you!!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Latest cheat is revealed in the Hermes Garden Party thread. [emoji56]


----------



## Phiomega

Probably cheating a bit too much these days but I am making an attempt to give turns to my older bags... today i brought my one and only Fendi, the By The Way bag. I love how deceptively spacious this small bag is, and how the color is basic with fun touches on the zipper and the tag! Happened to see resurgence of by the way lately and I thought I got her out...



Key difference with BV: the corner already suffer from wear and tear because I used her so much when I got her, the gray faded to white... this does not happen with BV (eg my Atlantic Bella, one that I carried everywhere)


----------



## ksuromax

I am back to Balenciaga bay, while doing comparisons between the bags i remembered how lovely she is... loaded her with my stuff for the next few days  
Day hobo in Apple Green, 2005


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I am back to Balenciaga bay, while doing comparisons between the bags i remembered how lovely she is... loaded her with my stuff for the next few days
> Day hobo in Apple Green, 2005


I love this colour!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I love this colour!


i know you do


----------



## Phiomega

A pic from two days ago - used my Balenciaga Rogue Brique city for travel ... the satchel/briefcase style works well and this color just works with anything ...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LV twinset.


----------



## Phiomega

Burberry small buckle bag with my new charm to celebrate the season... an amigurumi reindeer!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3895663
> 
> Burberry small buckle bag with my new charm to celebrate the season... an amigurumi reindeer!


I LOVE that color.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> I LOVE that color.



Thank you! I also love the color... BV also has some tones similar to this one!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

One of my favs. Had it for years but still looks great.


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> One of my favs. Had it for years but still looks great.



Another Burberry! Looking great!


----------



## diane278

I’m having an “emotional affair” with a couple of bags of another brand, but I haven’t entered into an actual “physical affair” yet, and it’s hard.  So I haven’t really cheated yet.

Temptation #1: an Hermes clutch (the Octogon). I refer to it as the ‘origami clutch’ as it reminds me of, well....origami.


Temptation #2: The Verrou style bag. Just look at that gorgeous buckle!


It would lessen my suffering if someone would purchase one of these. Even better, if they both sold, I could regain my “handbag balance” and stay in the BV world where I have happily resided for the past 7 years. (Both are available pre-loved.) 
Anyone else in this predicament?


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I’m having an “emotional affair” with a couple of bags of another brand, but I haven’t entered into an actual “physical affair” yet, and it’s hard.  So I haven’t really cheated yet.
> ...
> Anyone else in this predicament?



I already cheated and with the same brand you’re looking at.  I bought a Garden Party 36cm in Vert Vertigo.  I could blame our coastalcouture as she and I admired them together in Vegas.  But I did the deed.  It’s boxed up in its orange goodness until I hit a little goal I set for myself.

If you buy on Hermes.com I believe their return policy is better than store credit so it’s worth a short.  At least to  get it out of your system.  Because you think you want something and it grows and grows and becomes consuming.  And then when you actually have it, it’s either ‘yeeeeeessssssssss’ or a reluctant ‘hmmmmm’.  At least that was my recent experience with a shearling coat.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I already cheated and with the same brand you’re looking at.  I bought a Garden Party 36cm in Vert Vertigo.  I could blame our coastalcouture as she and I admired them together in Vegas.  But I did the deed.  It’s boxed up in its orange goodness until I hit a little goal I set for myself.
> 
> If you buy on Hermes.com I believe their return policy is better than store credit so it’s worth a short.  At least to  get it out of your system.  Because you think you want something and it grows and grows and becomes consuming.  And then when you actually have it, it’s either ‘yeeeeeessssssssss’ or a reluctant ‘hmmmmm’.  At least that was my recent experience with a shearling coat.



All good points. I’m also staying off Anns site and hoping both bags sell.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Diane, you probably don't want to know that the tempting brand will be opening a boutique at our very own Stanford Shopping Center in the new year. All I can say is that I am saving up. I have been carrying my cheating Garden Party on a pretty regular basis since I got it. I was pretty sure it would be a one time thing, my one and only H. Hah!!! Now I want all the colors!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I cheat with this brand with scarves and bracelets. I’ve been tempted by a couple bags but can’t pull the trigger. A bit out of my comfort zone for price. 

I see your dilemma. The clutch is a-m-a-zing!


----------



## GoStanford

I've recently gotten into this brand for scarves.  The authenticators here are very helpful and there are some really reliable resellers, so it's been quite easy to roll down this slippery slope.

I heard about the Stanford Shopping Center opening coming soon!  Wow, will that be tempting.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Diane, you probably don't want to know that the tempting brand will be opening a boutique at our very own Stanford Shopping Center in the new year. All I can say is that I am saving up. I have been carrying my cheating Garden Party on a pretty regular basis since I got it. I was pretty sure it would be a one time thing, my one and only H. Hah!!! Now I want all the colors!



Your bag is gorgeous. Yes, I’ve heard they’re coming! I’m going to seriously try to hold the line.  I don’t even use all the BV’s I currently own on a consistent basis.  The Garden Party is a great looking tote and it’s certainly more practical than the styles I’m looking at.  FYI I saw the GP36 online is available in 36 colors!  



Buckeyemommy said:


> I cheat with this brand with scarves and bracelets. I’ve been tempted by a couple bags but can’t pull the trigger. A bit out of my comfort zone for price. I see your dilemma. The clutch is a-m-a-zing!



I can’t seem to wrap my head around the resale prices being so close to the new prices.  The Verrou is smaller than the pillow bag but I love the lines of it and the latch. Of course, I’m looking at bags that aren't offered in very many colors, so that’s limiting also.  



GoStanford said:


> I've recently gotten into this brand for scarves.  The authenticators here are very helpful and there are some really reliable resellers, so it's been quite easy to roll down this slippery slope. I heard about the Stanford Shopping Center opening coming soon!  Wow, will that be tempting.



I’m counting on it being so crowded that they won’t let me in the door!  

The fact that I can’t even commit to a particular style should be a giant red flag for me. If I wanted one of these two styles in a black bag, then I’d probably go for a new one, as they are both available in black. All of the comments are helping me realize that I’m probably not ready to do this. Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

I don't see 'cheating' in buying scarves from H, i actually bought a new shawl just yesterday, but it's definitely a slippery slope!! Diane, how does your Pillow fill up on regular day? It is full up to the brim with what you carry on daily basis?
As both clutches/bags are quite tiny, and might be more like evening bags rather than light errands ones. And they have a lot more structure to them, which is different from what you are used with BV.
They might be fun to look at, but will they be fun to carry?


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> I don't see 'cheating' in buying scarves from H, i actually bought a new shawl just yesterday, but it's definitely a slippery slope!! Diane, how does your Pillow fill up on regular day? It is full up to the brim with what you carry on daily basis?
> As both clutches/bags are quite tiny, and might be more like evening bags rather than light errands ones. And they have a lot more structure to them, which is different from what you are used with BV.
> They might be fun to look at, but will they be fun to carry?



All good questions. I’m definitely enamored by the designs. The practicality factor is second to the design factor.  This way of choosing is not new to me. I am a very visual person. (I keep my closet totally organized, almost designed, even if it’s not practical.) You're right......they’re fun to look at, but practical use for me is definitely questionable. 
(I don’t consider buying H scarves to be cheating either.).


----------



## ksuromax

This is not what i go by, but definitely something i keep in mind with my BVs, less/minimal/no hardware, anything that can catch and pull my shawls and scarves are a no-no for me 
Do you think that clasp on Verrou will be safe for you?


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> I’m having an “emotional affair” with a couple of bags of another brand, but I haven’t entered into an actual “physical affair” yet, and it’s hard.  So I haven’t really cheated yet.
> 
> Temptation #1: an Hermes clutch (the Octogon). I refer to it as the ‘origami clutch’ as it reminds me of, well....origami.
> View attachment 3896648
> 
> Temptation #2: The Verrou style bag. Just look at that gorgeous buckle!
> View attachment 3896647
> 
> It would lessen my suffering if someone would purchase one of these. Even better, if they both sold, I could regain my “handbag balance” and stay in the BV world where I have happily resided for the past 7 years. (Both are available pre-loved.)
> Anyone else in this predicament?


Yes, I already know what my next bag will be and it’s not a BV.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> This is not what i go by, but definitely something i keep in mind with my BVs, less/minimal/no hardware, anything that can catch and pull my shawls and scarves are a no-no for me
> Do you think that clasp on Verrou will be safe for you?


I don’t see that as being an issue for me as I don’t wear shawls or fuller scarves. In cold weather I sometimes wear a rectangle scarf to keep my aging neck warm but it’s pretty much contained by my coat.  I can see how, under different circumstances, that could be an issue.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Yes, I already know what my next bag will be and it’s not a BV.



Hmmmm...that sounds interesting....  care to share, or is it too early?


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> Hmmmm...that sounds interesting....  care to share, or is it too early?


At this stage of my life I don’t need to acquire any more bags......that said there’s one I’ve been thinking about and when I was at my local market there was a woman next to me who had one.  I commented on it’s loveliness and she literally handed it to me and said “here give it a try”.  I think it’ll be my birthday gift next year.  Right now, I’ve carried my Nero Cervo Loop in the smaller size everyday since I bought it.  It’s such an easy bag and I like easy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Burberry small buckle bag with my new charm to celebrate the season... an amigurumi reindeer!



That bag charm is so adorable!


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> At this stage of my life I don’t need to acquire any more bags......that said there’s one I’ve been thinking about and when I was at my local market there was a woman next to me who had one.  I commented on it’s loveliness and she literally handed it to me and said “here give it a try”.  I think it’ll be my birthday gift next year.  Right now, I’ve carried my Nero Cervo Loop in the smaller size everyday since I bought it.  It’s such an easy bag and I like easy.



I understand. I’m in my late 60’s and don’t “need” any more bags. But they’re fun and as my body continues to,age, my bags always fit. I can’t say that about my jeans!  Please share with us when you get your new special bag.....


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> That bag charm is so adorable!



Thank you! I got it at Tokopedia - a local online marketplace... ordering another one in snowman [emoji12]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! I got it at Tokopedia - a local online marketplace... ordering another one in snowman [emoji12]


I found Simon, the snowman. He's so cute too. [emoji106]


----------



## pbkey

diane278 said:


> I understand. I’m in my late 60’s and don’t “need” any more bags. But they’re fun and as my body continues to,age, my bags always fit. I can’t say that about my jeans!  Please share with us when you get your new special bag.....


U just gave me a wonderful reason as to why I should continue buying bags


----------



## pbkey

diane278 said:


> I understand. I’m in my late 60’s and don’t “need” any more bags. But they’re fun and as my body continues to,age, my bags always fit. I can’t say that about my jeans!  Please share with us when you get your new special bag.....


U just gave me a wonderful reason as to why I should continue buying bags


----------



## diane278

pbkey said:


> U just gave me a wonderful reason as to why I should continue buying bags



Well, it’s a bit sad but very true!  I just bought new jeans....but my bags still fit.


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> Well, it’s a bit sad but very true!  I just bought new jeans....but my bags still fit.


In less than two years I’ve lost over four inches in height so I actually have bags that don’t fit......geez.  The proportions are all wrong and some nearly hit the ground when hand carried.  A major clean out after the holidays is needed.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I found Simon, the snowman. He's so cute too. [emoji106]



Yes he is really cute!!! I gave up and ordered him too [emoji28]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Yes he is really cute!!! I gave up and ordered him too [emoji28]


Good move. He will always remind you of the festive season. [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

Confession: I have been in ‘metallic’ mood for Christmas but not yet there to invest in metallic BV... never have a metallic bag and afraid I may get bored of it after the holiday season, so I have been looking for clutch, or WOC, and have been checking the less pricey options. Decided to check Coach though I was skeptical - have not bought Coach for a long time. And I saw this one just being unwrapped by the SA.... a very nice soft leather satchel/hobo in champagne gold... so perfect! It is more functional than clutch/WOC, not too big for evening events, and it is about USD400! 

It may not be BV cervo but loving my first metallic bag.... and will experiment if I can work metallic bag into my work/day outfit!


----------



## contributor

diane278 said:


> I’m having an “emotional affair” with a couple of bags of another brand, but I haven’t entered into an actual “physical affair” yet, and it’s hard.  So I haven’t really cheated yet.
> 
> Temptation #1: an Hermes clutch (the Octogon). I refer to it as the ‘origami clutch’ as it reminds me of, well....origami.
> View attachment 3896648
> 
> Temptation #2: The Verrou style bag. Just look at that gorgeous buckle!
> View attachment 3896647
> 
> It would lessen my suffering if someone would purchase one of these. Even better, if they both sold, I could regain my “handbag balance” and stay in the BV world where I have happily resided for the past 7 years. (Both are available pre-loved.)
> Anyone else in this predicament?


I don’t mean to be rude, but I don’t understand this cheating on a brand thing. Is it supposed to be a joke? We don’t owe any brand loyalty. I rarely repeat a bag from the same brand


----------



## diane278

contributor said:


> I don’t mean to be rude, but I don’t understand this cheating on a brand thing. Is it supposed to be a joke? We don’t owe any brand loyalty. I rarely repeat a bag from the same brand



In my case, I feel very attached to BV and have spent a number of years refining a collection of BV bags. Of course, there’s no requirement to buy only BV, or any specific brand, but here on the BV forum, we primarily share our BV experiences. The “cheating” is not meant to be taken seriously, but is a lighthearted way to discuss the possibility of adding a new brand to a collection. There is another thread “Confession time: so sorry I’ve cheated...” where members discuss bags of other brands they have purchased. It’s just another place to discuss collecting other brands within this sub forum.


----------



## contributor

diane278 said:


> In my case, I feel very attached to BV and have spent a number of years refining a collection of BV bags. Of course, there’s no requirement to buy only BV, or any specific brand, but here on the BV forum, we primarily share our BV experiences. The “cheating” is not meant to be taken seriously, but is a lighthearted way to discuss the possibility of adding a new brand to a collection. There is another thread “Confession time: so sorry I’ve cheated...” where members discuss bags of other brands they have purchased. It’s just another place to discuss collecting other brands within this sub forum.


Ah, I get it. Can be interpreted as an alternative choice for a particular aesthetic: "if you like this then have a look at that.". Thank you for explaining it.


----------



## diane278

Sure.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Confession: I have been in ‘metallic’ mood for Christmas but not yet there to invest in metallic BV... never have a metallic bag and afraid I may get bored of it after the holiday season, so I have been looking for clutch, or WOC, and have been checking the less pricey options. Decided to check Coach though I was skeptical - have not bought Coach for a long time. And I saw this one just being unwrapped by the SA.... a very nice soft leather satchel/hobo in champagne gold... so perfect! It is more functional than clutch/WOC, not too big for evening events, and it is about USD400!
> 
> It may not be BV cervo but loving my first metallic bag.... and will experiment if I can work metallic bag into my work/day outfit!
> View attachment 3908780


what a lovely score!! very festive and season appropriate  
happy holidays!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> what a lovely score!! very festive and season appropriate
> happy holidays!!



Thank you! Happy holiday to you too!


----------



## H’sKisses

I know this sounds sooo late to the game, since it’s an older style, but I’ve been eyeing the YSL Muse II (again). I wanted one a few years back, but Never really got serious and always came back to BV or Bal. But now I saw that they actually came out with an additional strap so it can be worn crossbody. And I’m all About  the crossbody these days! Since they no longer produce the style, I’ll have to find one on the resale market. Unfortunately, most don’t have the long strap so finding one with the strap AND in a color that I like may be a challenge.


----------



## jburgh

bump


----------



## Nibb

Traveling the northwest this week with a ray of sunlight.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nibb said:


> Traveling the northwest this week with a ray of sunlight.



Love it!  I had a Marcie for awhile. Great bag.


----------



## Phiomega

Nibb said:


> Traveling the northwest this week with a ray of sunlight.



This is one of the classics... have wanted this way back when I still can’t afford designer bags...


----------



## Phiomega

My other love at the moment is Balenciaga... It is indeed a bit weird that I love both BV and Bal, as Bal seemed like an anti-thesis to BV because it plays with hardware and rather ‘busy’ design. However, for some reason I really like Bal motorcycle bag - I believe it is a classic and the color range is amazing. They worked on days I feel like dressing a bit more edgy - bring a bit of that ‘am a rebel girl at heart’ thing [emoji12]... like today when I am out with torn jeans and white sneakers...



This is actually my Christmas bag!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> My other love at the moment is Balenciaga... It is indeed a bit weird that I love both BV and Bal, as Bal seemed like an anti-thesis to BV because it plays with hardware and rather ‘busy’ design. However, for some reason I really like Bal motorcycle bag - I believe it is a classic and the color range is amazing. They worked on days I feel like dressing a bit more edgy - bring a bit of that ‘am a rebel girl at heart’ thing [emoji12]... like today when I am out with torn jeans and white sneakers...
> View attachment 3925969
> 
> 
> This is actually my Christmas bag!



I love Bal!  I have this style too. What color is this?  I am SMITTEN. [emoji14]


----------



## H’sKisses

Phiomega said:


> My other love at the moment is Balenciaga... It is indeed a bit weird that I love both BV and Bal, as Bal seemed like an anti-thesis to BV because it plays with hardware and rather ‘busy’ design. However, for some reason I really like Bal motorcycle bag - I believe it is a classic and the color range is amazing. They worked on days I feel like dressing a bit more edgy - bring a bit of that ‘am a rebel girl at heart’ thing [emoji12]... like today when I am out with torn jeans and white sneakers...
> View attachment 3925969
> 
> 
> This is actually my Christmas bag!



I’m a Bal and BV lover, too! Don’t think it’s weird at all [emoji4]


----------



## dolali

Phiomega said:


> My other love at the moment is Balenciaga... It is indeed a bit weird that I love both BV and Bal, as Bal seemed like an anti-thesis to BV because it plays with hardware and rather ‘busy’ design. However, for some reason I really like Bal motorcycle bag - I believe it is a classic and the color range is amazing. They worked on days I feel like dressing a bit more edgy - bring a bit of that ‘am a rebel girl at heart’ thing [emoji12]... like today when I am out with torn jeans and white sneakers...
> View attachment 3925969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my Christmas bag!



Same here! Love Bal and BV! Day Bal is the style that works for me. I love your blue Bal and your 'rebel girl" style!


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> I love Bal!  I have this style too. What color is this?  I am SMITTEN. [emoji14]



This is Bleu Prusse. It was love at first sight - this color with silver ME looks really striking and fresh!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’m a Bal and BV lover, too! Don’t think it’s weird at all [emoji4]





dolali said:


> Same here! Love Bal and BV! Day Bal is the style that works for me. I love your blue Bal and your 'rebel girl" style!



Thank you all for sharing - so I am not alone! And I know our friend ksuromax is also a BV and Bal lover...


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> This is Bleu Prusse. It was love at first sight - this color with silver ME looks really striking and fresh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for sharing - so I am not alone! And I know our friend ksuromax is also a BV and Bal lover...


Bal and BV all the way!


----------



## Phiomega

muchstuff said:


> Bal and BV all the way!



Another one! Yes!


----------



## ksuromax

received today! 
my Holy Cow - City in calfskin from Balenciaga


----------



## grietje

I was THIS close to cheating on BV with a Hermes scarf (not sure if it's cheating).  I was all set to buy the Jaguar Quetzal scarf but then read the description and felt so sad.  '...a sleeping jaguar “dreaming of freedom...' No way I could wear that around my neck.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Well I cheated with a VBH alligator bag... The price was too good to pass up & the style quite flattering
for me.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I was THIS close to cheating on BV with a Hermes scarf (not sure if it's cheating).  I was all set to buy the Jaguar Quetzal scarf but then read the description and felt so sad.  '...a sleeping jaguar “dreaming of freedom...' No way I could wear that around my neck.


actually it's inspired by a "Jaguar Warrior" , fighter, rebel, here's the description
I got a blue CSGM


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> received today!
> my Holy Cow - City in calfskin from Balenciaga


HOLY COOKIES


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> HOLY COOKIES


 no, she is calfskin, thus - Holy Cow!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> no, she is calfskin, thus - Holy Cow!


But of course, how silly of me!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> But of course, how silly of me!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> actually it's inspired by a "Jaguar Warrior" , ...



I still couldn't do it when I thought of the big cat dreaming of freedom. I couldn't stomach the thought of it feeling held captive. (Color me completely neurotic--I freely admit to it) It's such a beautiful scarf and I hope I get over myself!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I still couldn't do it when I thought of the big cat dreaming of freedom. I couldn't stomach the thought of it feeling held captive. (Color me completely neurotic--I freely admit to it) It's such a beautiful scarf and I hope I get over myself!


it is such a power scarf, I have 2 by Alice Shirley, Tyger Tyger is my second, and both have unexplainable magic influence on me, making me feel stronger and powerful  (like Amazon Warriors maybe?)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> received today!
> my Holy Cow - City in calfskin from Balenciaga



This is divine!  I’ve been recently desiring a Bal Work. Do you have this style?  Thoughts?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I cheated all week while traveling for work. Burberry backpack and LV twinset.  Love both but couldn’t wait to switch to BV last night when I returned.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> This is divine!  I’ve been recently desiring a Bal Work. Do you have this style?  Thoughts?


i do, 2, 2005 Holiday Pewter and 2007 Tomato. 
It is a tad roomier than City, but has no shoulder strap, thus, only hand carry. I can fit mine over the shoulder, but it's not VERY comfortable, definitely not gonna work with thick coats, or jackets 
Work was discontinued a few years ago, they can be found only in secondary market these days 
This is Tomato


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> i do, 2, 2005 Holiday Pewter and 2007 Tomato.
> It is a tad roomier than City, but has no shoulder strap, thus, only hand carry. I can fit mine over the shoulder, but it's not VERY comfortable, definitely not gonna work with thick coats, or jackets
> Work was discontinued a few years ago, they can be found only in secondary market these days
> This is Tomato



Thanks Ksuromax!  I love the slouchiness of your tomato it’s beautiful. I often need a tad more room than the city and no shoulder strap doesn’t bother me. I’ve been eyeing a few on the secondary market and at great prices. 

Trying to stay on ban island but can’t get this bag out of my head. [emoji58]


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> I still couldn't do it when I thought of the big cat dreaming of freedom. I couldn't stomach the thought of it feeling held captive. (Color me completely neurotic--I freely admit to it) It's such a beautiful scarf and I hope I get over myself!



You shouldn’t have to talk yourself into a purchase. There are other scarves and there will something new to tempt you right around the corner. I promise.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thanks Ksuromax!  I love the slouchiness of your tomato it’s beautiful. I often need a tad more room than the city and no shoulder strap doesn’t bother me. I’ve been eyeing a few on the secondary market and at great prices.
> 
> *Trying to stay on ban island but can’t get this bag out of my head.* [emoji58]


Thank you! 2007 chevre is beyond words amazing!!  
Sounds like a story of my life!  
just got a Bal City is calfskin which i was not planning  but i was coming back to look at it again and again, and again... 3 weeks of debate was enough to understand - i gotta get it!


----------



## Phiomega

Confession: I got myself two bags in January. One of them is BV (red China Messenger), and the other one is this beautiful black LV Lockme Bucket bag... 

I have not bought an LV bag for about five years, practically since I found the awesome leather bags. But this one really stole my heart - the black with fluo pink edging is really me. I also love the easy hobo style, the lightweight, and whilst the leather is no BV (or Bal!), it is softly structured, unlike the usual LV Epi leather. 

So today she is out with me to church... and I love how my Cobalt wallet looks against the fluo pink lining in the inside!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Confession: I got myself two bags in January. One of them is BV (red China Messenger), and the other one is this beautiful black LV Lockme Bucket bag...
> 
> I have not bought an LV bag for about five years, practically since I found the awesome leather bags. But this one really stole my heart - the black with fluo pink edging is really me. I also love the easy hobo style, the lightweight, and whilst the leather is no BV (or Bal!), it is softly structured, unlike the usual LV Epi leather.
> 
> So today she is out with me to church... and I love how my Cobalt wallet looks against the fluo pink lining in the inside!
> 
> View attachment 3956783



Darling!


----------



## abs678

Got a prada with (gasp) a logo. Let's see how I fare carrying this bag, although it is lovely, and how soon will I come running back to my under the radar BV??? Where I live, no one has a clue what BV is.


----------



## muchstuff

abs678 said:


> Got a prada with (gasp) a logo. Let's see how I fare carrying this bag, although it is lovely, and how soon will I come running back to my under the radar BV??? Where I live, no one has a clue what BV is.


I too purchased a logo'd bag this week, a first for me in a very long time...


----------



## indiaink

Ah! You guys. Logos. Sheesh. Well, I can’t talk too loudly - I bought a Coach. But it has no obvious logos.


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> Confession: I got myself two bags in January. One of them is BV (red China Messenger), and the other one is this beautiful black LV Lockme Bucket bag...
> 
> I have not bought an LV bag for about five years, practically since I found the awesome leather bags. But this one really stole my heart - the black with fluo pink edging is really me. I also love the easy hobo style, the lightweight, and whilst the leather is no BV (or Bal!), it is softly structured, unlike the usual LV Epi leather.
> 
> So today she is out with me to church... and I love how my Cobalt wallet looks against the fluo pink lining in the inside!
> 
> View attachment 3956783


Phi, what is that black notebook-looking thing behind your pretty bag? The item with stars on it? That looks interesting.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Ah! You guys. Logos. Sheesh. Well, I can’t talk too loudly - I bought a Coach. But it has no obvious logos.


The good thing is that it's logo'd only on one side and it's a hobo so I can just turn it around if I don't feel logo-y


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Phi, what is that black notebook-looking thing behind your pretty bag? The item with stars on it? That looks interesting.



[emoji16]  I can't help chiming in since I have it in purple. It is a Cuir Etoiles Ipad case from Longchamp. I use mine as a clutch as it is super roomy and yet nowhere bulky.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji16]  I can't help chiming in since I have it in purple. It is a Cuir Etoiles Ipad case from Longchamp. I use mine as a clutch as it is super roomy and yet nowhere bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958753
> View attachment 3958754


LOVE this!  <runs off to look for one of my own>


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> LOVE this!  <runs off to look for one of my own>



It was last season 2017. I took a look for you and found it is no longer listed on US Longchamp website. UK Longchamp has it though on sale, in only black. UK sale starts later than US Longchamp, which is why it is still listed. If you have any contact or freight forwarder in UK that can help you get it, that will be great. Alternative is to try giving the Longchamp Woodbury outlet a call. Tel: 845-928-4727 Opens at 9am. The reference SKU is L2042874001 (black), L2042874958 (purple) and L2042874589 (coral).


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> It was last season 2017. I took a look for you and found it is no longer listed on US Longchamp website. UK Longchamp has it though on sale, in only black. UK sale starts later than US Longchamp, which is why it is still listed. If you have any contact or freight forwarder in UK that can help you get it, that will be great. Alternative is to try giving the Longchamp Woodbury outlet a call. Tel: 845-928-4727 Opens at 9am. The reference SKU is L2042874001 (black), L2042874958 (purple) and L2042874589 (coral).


Oh, thank you! I have found a purple one at Hogan De Hoy out of Germany, on sale...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Oh, thank you! I have found a purple one at Hogan De Hoy out of Germany, on sale...


Wonderful! Both black and purple are equally gorgeous.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I love mine!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I love mine!



I love yours too! [emoji7]  [emoji171]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheat day. [emoji47]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji16]  I can't help chiming in since I have it in purple. It is a Cuir Etoiles Ipad case from Longchamp. I use mine as a clutch as it is super roomy and yet nowhere bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958753
> View attachment 3958754



Sorry I did not catch this! Thanks @frenzied... it is indeed the Cuir Etoiles IPad case... I got the black one. Like @frenzied, it is roomy and not bulky - I have used every working day since I got it!


----------



## Phiomega

Mulberry small Bayswater in Oxblood today! Am loving the luscious grainy leather and the simple design lines...


----------



## GoStanford

Considering this one:
https://www.jwhulmeco.com/collections/women/products/kenwood-tote?variant=50099272788

I went through a J.W. Hulme phase a while ago.  They are substantial - thick leather, solid hardware.


----------



## H’sKisses

My new-to-me YSL Muse 2... I wanted one years and years ago, never pulled the plug. Came across this brown beauty and made an impulse buy. I love it! 

And of course it had to be made crossbody with my RM strap... ignore the non-matching hardware, though [emoji23]


----------



## Phiomega

Does shoes count as cheating? It was love at first sight with this love mules...


----------



## Phiomega

This one is an oldie but I still love its distinguished shape, and the leather is really amazing... givenchy Pandora baseball stitch... more than four years old and looking great!


----------



## js2367

Phiomega said:


> This one is an oldie but I still love its distinguished shape, and the leather is really amazing... givenchy Pandora baseball stitch... more than four years old and looking great!
> 
> View attachment 4000849


beautiful bag!


----------



## Phiomega

js2367 said:


> beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

I saw this one today and I had to have it. It is Prada’s James Jean Bunny clutch/small shoulder bag!



I love the Prada James Jean fairy bag from long time back, admired it from afar as back then I could not afford it. I really like the artistic touch of his illustration, and I saw this! the bunny is just so appropriate for Easter. Was in the shopping mood, but not BV bag just yet - still on a ban for that [emoji28]

This one comes at just the right price and it is so edgy classic! I like the simple classic shape and the edgy print. The leather is also quite soft. Am cheating but all over the moon about it!


----------



## obscurity7

Phiomega said:


> I saw this one today and I had to have it. It is Prada’s James Jean Bunny clutch/small shoulder bag!
> View attachment 4017477
> 
> 
> I love the Prada James Jean fairy bag from long time back, admired it from afar as back then I could not afford it. I really like the artistic touch of his illustration, and I saw this! the bunny is just so appropriate for Easter. Was in the shopping mood, but not BV bag just yet - still on a ban for that [emoji28]
> 
> This one comes at just the right price and it is so edgy classic! I like the simple classic shape and the edgy print. The leather is also quite soft. Am cheating but all over the moon about it!


Aaahhh!  Those bunnies are SO CUTE!  I've been eyeing this series for a little while.  Such a great choice!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheat week with LV Twinset while vacationing with the fam.


----------



## zooba

@Phiomega The bunny bag is ADORABLE!!  I've not seen any live and will have to check them out.  Enjoy it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> It is Prada’s James Jean Bunny clutch/small shoulder bag!



Rabbits hold a special place in my heart as my mum is born in the year of the Rabbit. The illustration is a little abstract, discerning it from being too cutesy. Wonderful purchase! 



Buckeyemommy said:


> Cheat week with LV Twinset while vacationing with the fam.



Happy vacation!


----------



## Phiomega

obscurity7 said:


> Aaahhh!  Those bunnies are SO CUTE!  I've been eyeing this series for a little while.  Such a great choice!



Thank you!



zooba said:


> @Phiomega The bunny bag is ADORABLE!!  I've not seen any live and will have to check them out.  Enjoy it



Yes do check it out... the SLGs are also quite nice!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Rabbits hold a special place in my heart as my mum is born in the year of the Rabbit. The illustration is a little abstract, discerning it from being too cutesy. Wonderful purchase!



Thank you - rabbit is also special for me - my son is born in the year of the rabbit! You are right - exactly why I got it - classy not cutest rabbit!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy vacation!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Cheat week with LV Twinset while vacationing with the fam.



I can feel that you both love your LV twinset! Should check it out sometime...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I can feel that you both love your LV twinset! Should check it out sometime...


Definitely have a look and try it on. It's an excellent bag. Can't think of any cons for it. If you bundle up the strap nicely and tuck it into the middle compartment, it becomes a very nice clutch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The horse is my birth year so I was particularly drawn to this Longchamp leather tote with a galloping rider. The contrast of the rider's outline and the suede lining make this black tote slightly more interesting.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> The horse is my birth year so I was particularly drawn to this Longchamp leather tote with a galloping rider. The contrast of the rider's outline and the suede lining make this black tote slightly more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033012


nice tote, a workhorse  
but you better not look at Hermes, as they have horses everywhere, could be too dangerous


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> nice tote, a workhorse
> but you better not look at Hermes, as they have horses everywhere, could be too dangerous [emoji38]


Thank you! It's a simple tote. Hahahahaha! You are so right with H! The only thing that is saving me from H is that I have no idea how to work those gorgeous scarves with my outfits. I do trawl the scarves thread with admiration though.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! It's a simple tote. Hahahahaha! You are so right with H! The only thing that is saving me from H is that I have no idea how to work those gorgeous scarves with my outfits. I do trawl the scarves thread with admiration though.


they have Rodeo charms, 3 sizes, a horse with a saddle, it looks cute, but price range of 550-750$ imho is insane!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> they have Rodeo charms, 3 sizes, a horse with a saddle, it looks cute, but price range of 550-750$ imho is insane!


[emoji33] That surely exceeds my budget for a bag charm though I must say the Rodeo charms are very nice!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji33] That surely exceeds my budget for a bag charm though I must say the Rodeo charms are very nice!


absolutely! especially given that it has no any practical use (unlike BV lanyards, cheaper and useful!) 
but they do look cute


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> absolutely! especially given that it has no any practical use (unlike BV lanyards, cheaper and useful!)
> but they do look cute


[emoji16] I will gladly dedicate the same amount of funds to a BV SLG anytime. At least it comes to good use. The practicality in me rules. [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji16] I will gladly dedicate the same amount of funds to a BV SLG anytime. At least it comes to good use. The practicality in me rules. [emoji1]


same here! 
i paid for my 2 Pillows, Vesuvio and Silver just a hair more, comparing to biggest Rodeo, and both of bags i got brand new, with small promo discounts. Wise, practical shopping rules!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i paid for my 2 Pillows, Vesuvio and Silver. Wise, practical shopping rules!



And that's two items which you can share with DD in time to come! Definitely a more worthy investment.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> And that's two items which you can share with DD in time to come! Definitely a more worthy investment.


exactly!


----------



## diane278

As of a FedEx delivery this morning, I’m a cheater.  I’ve been enamored by the Hermes Octogone clutch for some time. It reminds me of origami.  FYI: it’s about the same volume inside as a pillow bag.  I think it’s been 7-8 years since I bought anything besides BV. I don’t think I’m saturated with BV, but I do know I’m a bit insecure about the future of BV and whether or not there will be anything in new BV lines for me in the future. Except I do plan to add a Nero pillow for summer....based on my frequent use of the Nero cervo loop during the winter...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> As of a FedEx delivery this morning, I’m a cheater.  I’ve been enamored by the Hermes Octogone clutch for some time. It reminds me of origami.  FYI: it’s about the same volume inside as a pillow bag.  I think it’s been 7-8 years since I bought anything besides BV. I don’t think I’m saturated with BV, but I do know I’m a bit insecure about the future of BV and whether or not there will be anything in new BV lines for me in the future. Except I do plan to add a Nero pillow for summer....based on my frequent use of the Nero cervo loop during the winter...



Pic please!


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Pic please!



Here it is......


Comparing to the pillow....


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Here it is......
> View attachment 4035117
> 
> Comparing to the pillow....
> View attachment 4035118


Is that Rouge H? 
Nevermind.... cheater!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Here it is......
> View attachment 4035117
> 
> Comparing to the pillow....
> View attachment 4035118



The color is amazing. I have a bracelet in that color, but a bag.....oh my.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Is that Rouge H?
> Nevermind.... cheater!



Rouge Grenat. 
Let’s be fair....it’s quid pro quo...BV left me first.   But I’m hoping for a reconciliation with the next line.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Here it is......
> View attachment 4035117



This is really beautiful. I passed by a Hermes window just few days ago and was mesmerized by this exact one bag. The shape and the construction is work of art. And the color that you get is amazing. I never aspired for Hermes before, but this, and the Halzan, for some reason, started to shift the thinking.... 

Congrats Diane!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> This is really beautiful. I passed by a Hermes window just few days ago and was mesmerized by this exact one bag. The shape and the construction is work of art. And the color that you get is amazing. I never aspired for Hermes before, but this, and the Halzan, for some reason, started to shift the thinking....
> 
> Congrats Diane!



Thank you!  I never considered Hermes before, but this style really appeals to me.


----------



## annie9999

diane278 said:


> Here it is......
> View attachment 4035117
> 
> Comparing to the pillow....
> View attachment 4035118


i love the octagon clutch and the octagon with the strap.  enjoy-


----------



## diane278

annie9999 said:


> i love the octagon clutch and the octagon with the strap.  enjoy-


Thank you! I love the shape.


----------



## cosima

diane278 said:


> As of a FedEx delivery this morning, I’m a cheater.  I’ve been enamored by the Hermes Octogone clutch for some time. It reminds me of origami.  FYI: it’s about the same volume inside as a pillow bag.  I think it’s been 7-8 years since I bought anything besides BV. I don’t think I’m saturated with BV, but I do know I’m a bit insecure about the future of BV and whether or not there will be anything in new BV lines for me in the future. Except I do plan to add a Nero pillow for summer....based on my frequent use of the Nero cervo loop during the winter...



It's worth to cheat with Hermes !! I love it so much! The Octogone is so special and chic! Enyoy it!


----------



## diane278

cosima said:


> It's worth to cheat with Hermes !! I love it so much! The Octogone is so special and chic! Enyoy it!


It was love at first sight!


----------



## grietje

Cheating with the VV Garden Party and LV innards.


----------



## grietje

And since I'm at it, I cheated on the Nero Olimpia with a Chanel Reissue 226.  I just liked the proportion, structure, and flap better.


----------



## ksuromax

i gave up on hope to find a Pillow in Shock pink in 'like new' condition and cheated with Mulberry.
Neon pink Lily arrived today and i love it! It screams summer and is a very nice size, too!


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> Cheating with the VV Garden Party and LV innards.



I’m so glad to hear you are using it!


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> And since I'm at it, I cheated on the Nero Olimpia with a Chanel Reissue 226.  I just liked the proportion, structure, and flap better.



I need a picture of this one!


----------



## diane278

Yes....it’s true....not only did I cheat today, I did it in a plaid dress from the 50’s......


I carried this....again...


----------



## grietje

I’ve done what one might call pretty serious cheating: Hermes Picotin 26/GM and Chanel Reissue 226.
The rationale for cheating:  The Olimpia sizing just didn’t work for me. And the BV has a softer line and I wanted a cleaner/more square look.  As for the Picotin, I’ve always liked it and BVs Cervo Loop again just doesn’t work for me and the proportion I was looking for.
.


The Picotin is my summer hobo. Here it is with a very casual summer dress. (Excuse the hair!  I slept in and am having a lazy morning.)


And here’s another way I plan to wear it.


The Chanel is for dressier after work events.


 But it can be worn casually too.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> I’ve done what one might call pretty serious cheating: Hermes Picotin 26/GM and Chanel Reissue 226.
> The rationale for cheating:  The Olimpia sizing just didn’t work for me. And the BV has a softer line and I wanted a cleaner/more square look.  As for the Picotin, I’ve always liked it and BVs Cervo Loop again just doesn’t work for me and the proportion I was looking for.
> .
> View attachment 4058327
> 
> The Picotin is my summer hobo. Here it is with a very casual summer dress. (Excuse the hair!  I slept in and am having a lazy morning.)
> View attachment 4058329
> 
> And here’s another way I plan to wear it.
> View attachment 4058317
> 
> The Chanel is for dressier after work events.
> View attachment 4058346
> 
> But it can be worn casually too.
> View attachment 4058343


FA-BU-LOUS! 
You got the two-tone! I think that size is perfect for you. It's a 26?
It has all the elements of what BV used to represent to me. Beautiful leather, nice drape, minimal (read: none) hardware, casual but refined style.
Congrats!
The Chanel ain't so bad either   Is it the glazed calfskin? It's a good mix of dressy/casual compared to lambskin or caviar.

EDIT: oh nevermind, I see you wrote it's a 26 - I didn't see that. Duh.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Grietje, these are fabulous cheats! Both of these styles are on my radar too. I visited H in SF yesterday to prepare for the upcoming opening of the new store in Palo Alto.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

grietje said:


> I’ve done what one might call pretty serious cheating: Hermes Picotin 26/GM and Chanel Reissue 226.
> The rationale for cheating:  The Olimpia sizing just didn’t work for me. And the BV has a softer line and I wanted a cleaner/more square look.  As for the Picotin, I’ve always liked it and BVs Cervo Loop again just doesn’t work for me and the proportion I was looking for.
> .
> View attachment 4058327
> 
> The Picotin is my summer hobo. Here it is with a very casual summer dress. (Excuse the hair!  I slept in and am having a lazy morning.)
> View attachment 4058329
> 
> And here’s another way I plan to wear it.
> View attachment 4058317
> 
> The Chanel is for dressier after work events.
> View attachment 4058346
> 
> But it can be worn casually too.
> View attachment 4058343


What a gorgeous color for the Pico!! Both of these are dream bags of mine  Would you mind sharing how tall you are? They're both just the perfect size for you!


----------



## Mousse

G: what fabulous additions to your collection!


----------



## catsinthebag

grietje said:


> I’ve done what one might call pretty serious cheating: Hermes Picotin 26/GM and Chanel Reissue 226.
> The rationale for cheating:  The Olimpia sizing just didn’t work for me. And the BV has a softer line and I wanted a cleaner/more square look.  As for the Picotin, I’ve always liked it and BVs Cervo Loop again just doesn’t work for me and the proportion I was looking for.
> .
> View attachment 4058327
> 
> The Picotin is my summer hobo. Here it is with a very casual summer dress. (Excuse the hair!  I slept in and am having a lazy morning.)
> View attachment 4058329
> 
> And here’s another way I plan to wear it.
> View attachment 4058317
> 
> The Chanel is for dressier after work events.
> View attachment 4058346
> 
> But it can be worn casually too.
> View attachment 4058343



Congrats, these are both fabulous bags. The Chanel Reissue is one of my all-time favorite styles — classic, stands out but understated, totally stylistically versatile. And Hermes leather is just amazing. 

Does the Pico 26 go over your shoulder? Or is it too tight of a fit to be comfortable?


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> Grietje, these are fabulous cheats! Both of these styles are on my radar too. I visited H in SF yesterday to prepare for the upcoming opening of the new store in Palo Alto.


Did you see any picotin 26?  I was tempted by Bleu Zanzibar but decided to go more neutral.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> What a gorgeous color for the Pico!! Both of these are dream bags of mine  Would you mind sharing how tall you are? They're both just the perfect size for you!


I am just under 5’10”.



catsinthebag said:


> Congrats, these are both fabulous bags. The Chanel Reissue is one of my all-time favorite styles — classic, stands out but understated, totally stylistically versatile. And Hermes leather is just amazing.
> 
> Does the Pico 26 go over your shoulder? Or is it too tight of a fit to be comfortable?


It does.  It’s a lot more snug with a jacket.  Interesting thing is that I tried on the Bleu Zanzibar in the boutique and it felt really snug but the same size Vert Vertigo felt roomier like the one I ended up getting.


----------



## catsinthebag

grietje said:


> View attachment 4058662
> 
> Did you see any picotin 26?  I was tempted by Bleu Zanzibar but decided to go more neutral.
> 
> 
> I am just under 5’10”.
> 
> 
> It does.  It’s a lot more snug with a jacket.  Interesting thing is that I tried on the Bleu Zanzibar in the boutique and it felt really snug but the same size Vert Vertigo felt roomier like the one I ended up getting.



Interesting. It must be those subtle differences between pieces of leather and the craftspeople who stitch them together. It looks great on you.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I’ve done what one might call pretty serious cheating: Hermes Picotin 26/GM and Chanel Reissue 226.
> The rationale for cheating:  The Olimpia sizing just didn’t work for me. And the BV has a softer line and I wanted a cleaner/more square look.  As for the Picotin, I’ve always liked it and BVs Cervo Loop again just doesn’t work for me and the proportion I was looking for.
> .
> View attachment 4058327
> 
> The Picotin is my summer hobo. Here it is with a very casual summer dress. (Excuse the hair!  I slept in and am having a lazy morning.)
> View attachment 4058329
> 
> And here’s another way I plan to wear it.
> View attachment 4058317
> 
> The Chanel is for dressier after work events.
> View attachment 4058346
> 
> But it can be worn casually too.
> View attachment 4058343


Congrats! Lovely classy scores, and both look good on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I was tempted.



Both bags are my favourites from the respective brands. Distinct in terms of style and yet understated in a way. I like how both bags look on you. Thank you for the styling shots of how they can go both dressy and casual.


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> I’ve done what one might call pretty serious cheating: Hermes Picotin 26/GM and Chanel Reissue 226.
> The rationale for cheating:  The Olimpia sizing just didn’t work for me. And the BV has a softer line and I wanted a cleaner/more square look.  As for the Picotin, I’ve always liked it and BVs Cervo Loop again just doesn’t work for me and the proportion I was looking for.
> 
> But it can be worn casually too.
> View attachment 4058343



Wowza! That is serious cheating indeed. But they are really beautiful! 

I have had a crush on Chanel reissue since it came out but have yet to justify the purchase as most of my usage still revolve around tote bags and satchels. I really liked how it is understated and I love the ‘broken in’ leather feels. I especially like how it looks with casual outfit like the one you put together above.

Congratulations.... lovely cheats!


----------



## Phiomega

What I carried to church yesterday... I love everything about this bag - the black with edgy pink lining, the soft structured hobo style, the wide, easily adjustable shoulder strap, even the logo is rather understated as it is the turn lock key. I have not touched LV since I got my BVs, but this one does win my heart early this year. The base is also just right - not to big that it sticks out on your side, but wide enough to accomodate all my belongings - from cosmetic pouch, notepad, long wallet and sometimes iPad touch....


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4059655
> 
> What I carried to church yesterday... I love everything about this bag - the black with edgy pink lining, the soft structured hobo style, the wide, easily adjustable shoulder strap, even the logo is rather understated as it is the turn lock key. I have not touched LV since I got my BVs, but this one does win my heart early this year. The base is also just right - not to big that it sticks out on your side, but wide enough to accomodate all my belongings - from cosmetic pouch, notepad, long wallet and sometimes iPad touch....


What a great photo!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> What a great photo!



Thank you! It is in my church... cannot resist the black and white background...


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! It is in my church... cannot resist the black and white background...


It’s definitely perfect for the bag and makes that fuchsia trim just pop out. Don’t you just love it when a room compliments your bag?!


----------



## Phiomega

Still cheating because I am trying to be better in using my older bags. I actually like this bag better now because the leather has softened up a lot, giving it a bit of a slouch. Need to use it more often. Not sure if you can see but the color is this deep, gorgeous hunter green. I got her in London - was aiming for a Prada double bag but fell for this when I was at Harrods....


----------



## diane278

Joining todays Cheaters Club....with my Octogane clutch.


----------



## Phiomega

This is really a cheating confession. I wanted a bday present for myself. Few weeks of checking many boutiques usually bring me back to BV but this time I got stuck with Céline. The BVs in the shop are ones with too many weird colors, hardware, unnecessary cut outs. On the other hand, the leather in Céline is so gorgeous - the style is so simple but unique and classy.

Took me three visits to the boutique, SA was very kind, I was choosing between trifold and this one. Trifold was very architectural but heavy - not very heavy, by I am honestly spoiled by BV’s weight. In the end, I chose the first bag that first made me stop by Celine about 4 weeks ago... it’s the small Big Bag!

Sorry BV... I still want a Cesta but the Cesta will need to wait because this time it is Céline for my bday!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> This is really a cheating confession. I wanted a bday present for myself. Few weeks of checking many boutiques usually bring me back to BV but this time I got stuck with Céline. The BVs in the shop are ones with too many weird colors, hardware, unnecessary cut outs. On the other hand, the leather in Céline is so gorgeous - the style is so simple but unique and classy.
> 
> Took me three visits to the boutique, SA was very kind, I was choosing between trifold and this one. Trifold was very architectural but heavy - not very heavy, by I am honestly spoiled by BV’s weight. In the end, I chose the first bag that first made me stop by Celine about 4 weeks ago... it’s the small Big Bag!
> 
> Sorry BV... I still want a Cesta but the Cesta will need to wait because this time it is Céline for my bday!
> 
> View attachment 4065552


Lovely score! Happy birthday!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Lovely score! Happy birthday!



Thank you @ksuromax! It was actually in April but I could not decide what I want for almost a month!


----------



## anniebhu

Phiomega said:


> This is really a cheating confession. I wanted a bday present for myself. Few weeks of checking many boutiques usually bring me back to BV but this time I got stuck with Céline. The BVs in the shop are ones with too many weird colors, hardware, unnecessary cut outs. On the other hand, the leather in Céline is so gorgeous - the style is so simple but unique and classy.
> 
> Took me three visits to the boutique, SA was very kind, I was choosing between trifold and this one. Trifold was very architectural but heavy - not very heavy, by I am honestly spoiled by BV’s weight. In the end, I chose the first bag that first made me stop by Celine about 4 weeks ago... it’s the small Big Bag!
> 
> Sorry BV... I still want a Cesta but the Cesta will need to wait because this time it is Céline for my bday!
> 
> View attachment 4065552




Happy birthday ! Another April BV lover!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Happy birthday!  I’ve been drawn to Celine but afraid of the weight. This is magnificent. Love it in black. Enjoy


----------



## Phiomega

anniebhu said:


> Happy birthday ! Another April BV lover!



Thank you! Happy birthday again to you too! Hope you are enjoying the beautiful loop bag!



Buckeyemommy said:


> Happy birthday!  I’ve been drawn to Celine but afraid of the weight. This is magnificent. Love it in black. Enjoy



Thank you! The weight is indeed prohibitive esp if you are used to BV, but this one is on the light category. The smooth calfskin is even lighter but the black stole my heart. The cube bag, however, is light as air and so cute!


----------



## GoStanford

Have been carrying this almost daily the last couple of months.  Mulberry Alexa - purchased in Las Vegas, but you can be sure I stopped in at the BV boutiques as well!


----------



## LouiseCPH

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4067892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have been carrying this almost daily the last couple of months.  Mulberry Alexa - purchased in Las Vegas, but you can be sure I stopped in at the BV boutiques as well!



Great color - I love the Alexa. It’s crazy that Mulberry discontinued it. Lately, they have been coming up with some great new bags, though. I cheated a bit with a Mulberry Amberley [emoji51]


----------



## GoStanford

LouiseCPH said:


> Great color - I love the Alexa. It’s crazy that Mulberry discontinued it. Lately, they have been coming up with some great new bags, though. I cheated a bit with a Mulberry Amberley [emoji51][/ATTACH]


I’ve noticed a lot of BV fans also like Mulberry.  I count myself in that group.  I’m lucky I was able to buy an Alexa before they completely sold out.  I’m very glad to have it - practical and useful!


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> I’ve noticed a lot of BV fans also like Mulberry.  I count myself in that group.  I’m lucky I was able to buy an Alexa before they completely sold out.  I’m very glad to have it - practical and useful!


count me in! 3 in various sizes and colours, but most used one is classic black reg size in soft buffalo, iconic piece!


----------



## GoStanford

This is a square silk scarf from Helen Chatterton Textiles in the UK.  She has a beautiful series of map scarves and I got the Delhi one.  My mom worked in Delhi on an internship before she got married.  Still figuring out the best way to fold this to show the various landmarks.  I have my eye on the Rome scarf next as we plan to go there this summer, but I’m not sure I can handle wearing silk around my neck in 80-degree weather!


----------



## diane278

My leather “paper bag clutch”.....and denim BV espadrilles.
Wow....that seat belt really crushed my already unironed tunic!


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Great color - I love the Alexa. It’s crazy that Mulberry discontinued it. Lately, they have been coming up with some great new bags, though. I cheated a bit with a Mulberry Amberley [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067902



I Love Mulberry leather - especially love Alexa and Amberley! Alexa is that bag that gets away for me - was not able to afford it when it it was around. Which Amberley is this one? Can you post clearer pic? I love the unique turnlock style...


----------



## Phiomega

I really love my small Big bag from Celine... it has this similar effortless, luxury only you can feel, all about great leather... very BV like feeling when you carry it... 

Here she is with the belt undone... 



No wonder our friend @kendie is such a big fan...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I really love my small Big bag from Celine... it has this similar effortless, luxury only you can feel, all about great leather... very BV like feeling when you carry it...
> 
> Here she is with the belt undone...
> View attachment 4074714
> 
> 
> No wonder our friend @kendie is such a big fan...


did @Kendie26 get this style as well? did i miss her reveal?  
it looks good on you  
do the straps fit over the shoulder? or it has a long shoulder strap?


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> I really love my small Big bag from Celine... it has this similar effortless, luxury only you can feel, all about great leather... very BV like feeling when you carry it...
> 
> Here she is with the belt undone...
> View attachment 4074714
> 
> 
> No wonder our friend @kendie is such a big fan...





ksuromax said:


> did @Kendie26 get this style as well? did i miss her reveal?
> it looks good on you
> do the straps fit over the shoulder? or it has a long shoulder strap?


Looks PHENOMENAL on you girl @Phiomega 
@ksuromax  no Love, i do not have this one. My Celine’s are a few in the Luggage style, Box, Clasp Flap & TriFold bag


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looks PHENOMENAL on you girl @Phiomega
> @ksuromax  no Love, i do not have this one. My Celine’s are a few in the Luggage style, Box, Clasp Flap & TriFold bag


phew! i haven't missed any!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> did @Kendie26 get this style as well? did i miss her reveal?
> it looks good on you
> do the straps fit over the shoulder? or it has a long shoulder strap?



I referred to Kendie as big fan of Celine - she has been teasing us with her beautiful Celines!

This bag has a long shoulder strap - only the trick is to slip the shoulder strap across the two handles and pulled it out - by doing so the bag is nicely balanced, not sticking out on one side (I hope this makes sense -  will try to model)

The handheld straps are to snuggly to be worn over shoulder but maybe over time as the shape relax, you can also do that

I love the structures yet soft box shape of this bag and have been using it non stop for work....


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I referred to Kendie as big fan of Celine - she has been teasing us with her beautiful Celines!
> 
> This bag has a long shoulder strap - only the trick is to slip the shoulder strap across the two handles and pulled it out - by doing so the bag is nicely balanced, not sticking out on one side (I hope this makes sense -  will try to model)
> 
> The handheld straps are to snuggly to be worn over shoulder but maybe over time as the shape relax, you can also do that
> 
> I love the structures yet soft box shape of this bag and have been using it non stop for work....


ah, gotcha  
thank you, will be interesting to see how it goes, it does look like a perfect work tote (and not too rigid!)


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> ah, gotcha
> thank you, will be interesting to see how it goes, it does look like a perfect work tote (and not too rigid!)



It is a really great work tote indeed - it has the right level of structure (stand by itself) with soft but thick leather that feels good to the touch. Am really loving it and has not changed bag since I got it...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> It is a really great work tote indeed - it has the right level of structure (stand by itself) with soft but thick leather that feels good to the touch. Am really loving it and has not changed bag since I got it...


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> I Love Mulberry leather - especially love Alexa and Amberley! Alexa is that bag that gets away for me - was not able to afford it when it it was around. Which Amberley is this one? Can you post clearer pic? I love the unique turnlock style...



Here you go. It’s the small Amberley the runway model (thus, the little frill). You can take off the handle and/or the strap which I find convenient [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Here you go. It’s the small Amberley the runway model (thus, the little frill). You can take off the handle and/or the strap which I find convenient [emoji4]



Very cute! Am still waiting for the tote to hit my part of the world... maybe tempted...


----------



## GoStanford

Mulberry double zip Bayswater.  Such a mixed relationship with this bag.  I sent it for consignment last year and then asked for it back.  I can’t let it go even though it’s heavier than I can carry for more than a couple of days without getting some nerve irritation in my hand.  Used it last night and didn’t have time to switch bags this morning - though I have time to post to tPF!


----------



## diane278

I actually cheated awhile back, but I’m confessing now.  H Baton de Craie. 
Worn with my usual unironed linen pants.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I actually cheated awhile back, but I’m confessing now.  H Baton de Craie.
> Worn with my usual unironed linen pants.
> 
> View attachment 4079265


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> I actually cheated awhile back, but I’m confessing now.  H Baton de Craie.
> Worn with my usual unironed linen pants.



I never knew this bag existed. Such an elegant, simple beauty....


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> I never knew this bag existed. Such an elegant, simple beauty....



I love its architectural lines and simplicity, which I think gives it a modern Asian feel. That aesthetic which refines designs to their essence has a strong pull on me.
(The name Baton de Craie means “piece of chalk”......and there’s also a larger shoulder bag version.)


----------



## Phiomega

This is made by my favorite Indonesian artist, a hand painted canvas bag... I fell for the shape and the color - I have a couple of pouch from this brand, but the first time I got a bag from her work - the shape is so nicely done, small but spacious, and the prints are so lively and cheerful!

You can find her work at www.tulisan.com - am a big fan!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4079836
> 
> This is made by my favorite Indonesian artist, a hand painted canvas bag... I fell for the shape and the color - I have a couple of pouch from this brand, but the first time I got a bag from her work - the shape is so nicely done, small but spacious, and the prints are so lively and cheerful!
> 
> You can find her work at www.tulisan.com - am a big fan!


A lot of her bags look like paintings taken off a wall and applied to fabric. Nice!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> A lot of her bags look like paintings taken off a wall and applied to fabric. Nice!



Yes that’s what I like about her. And the patterns are very wearable as it has strong modern touch to it. Below is the bag with my cosmetic pouch from the same designer:



When the right design come, I also plan to get a work bag! And the price is extremely good... my bag is literally about USD60!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> I actually cheated awhile back, but I’m confessing now.  H Baton de Craie.
> Worn with my usual unironed linen pants.
> 
> View attachment 4079265



Stunning!


----------



## diane278

I have no legitimate excuse.....just my current obsession with clutches.


----------



## grietje

DH and I both cheated.  He bought two gorgeous Ferragamo folios and he bought me a really nice Prada soft calf tote in a dreamy camel color.  I call her Mushy.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> DH and I both cheated.  He bought two gorgeous Ferragamo folios and he bought me a really nice Prada soft calf tote in a dreamy camel color.  I call her Mushy.


pics, please!


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> DH and I both cheated.  He bought two gorgeous Ferragamo folios and he bought me a really nice Prada soft calf tote in a dreamy camel color.  I call her Mushy.



Pics please.... would like to see Mushy!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> pics, please!





Phiomega said:


> Pics please.... would like to see Mushy!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 4090288


oh, look at those pebbles!!  
congrats! great score!


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> View attachment 4090288



Ohhh this is the one that got away.... I love Prada leather but the newer version just did not have the same leather... (only Prada concept looks a bit like this).... beautiful!


----------



## Phiomega

Carried my black Tory Burch today - I love the leather and the style - a bit Garda-like, the strap can be worn in long or short style. Just realized that my new iPhone makes the pic looks so good with the blurred background effect! [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga 100 anny


----------



## LLANeedle

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga 100 anny


I like graffiti.......this bag is adorable


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> I like graffiti.......this bag is adorable


thank you!


----------



## diane278

I’m only cheating until Fedex arrives....(in linen, because it’s going to be 100 F today......but I’m wearing bv fume espadrilles...)


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga 100 anny



That dog charm!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I’m only cheating until Fedex arrives....(in linen, because it’s going to be 100 F today......but I’m bv wearing fume espadrilles...)
> View attachment 4106343


you are missing only one thing - a snowwhite yacht!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> That dog charm!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


thank you


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> you are missing only one thing - a snowwhite yacht!!!



Well, that certainly won’t be delivered today! Lol.  Maybe an inflatable raft?!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Well, that certainly won’t be delivered today! Lol.  Maybe an inflatable raft?!


in your crispy linen it's got to be the yacht!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> in your crispy linen it's got to be the yacht!



FedEx arrived....but no yacht.  Hmmm.  Oh, well....the new BV clutch is here so I’m busting out of this thread for the rest of the day!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> I’m only cheating until Fedex arrives....(in linen, because it’s going to be 100 F today......but I’m wearing bv fume espadrilles...)
> View attachment 4106343



So French chic! A yacht is definitely in order...

Note to self: absolutely need chunky silver jewelleries!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> So French chic! A yacht is definitely in order...
> 
> Note to self: absolutely need chunky silver jewelleries!



Thank you. I’ve saved a fortune by preferring silver to gold. I could not afford any of those pieces of jewelry in gold. Acquiring the yacht is going to be a huge challenge......


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Thank you. I’ve saved a fortune by preferring silver to gold. I could not afford any of those pieces of jewelry in gold. Acquiring the yacht is going to be a huge challenge......



I think I am going to follow your formula by sticking to silver jewelry and awesome bags.... 

The yacht also needs a house by the beach!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> I think I am going to follow your formula by sticking to silver jewelry and awesome bags....
> 
> The yacht also needs a house by the beach!



I’m a believer in finding a look that works, whatever that look is, and then duplicating it. I love how so many of tpf members rock the brightly patterned dresses, especially in hot weather.  
(Of course a yacht needs a beach house.)


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I’m a believer in finding a look that works, whatever that look is, and then duplicating it. I love how so many of tpf members rock the brightly patterned dresses, especially in hot weather.
> (Of course a yacht needs a beach house.)


+1
i got 2 red striped shirts and 2 blue, coz they WORK for me!


----------



## Phiomega

Speaking of personal style - a G-shock and a great bag is my ‘uniform’ - they go with both formal and casual outfit for me. Today I carried my one and only leather LV - it was the bright fuchsia lining that got me!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4108617
> 
> 
> Speaking of personal style - a G-shock and a great bag is my ‘uniform’ - they go with both formal and casual outfit for me. Today I carried my one and only leather LV - it was the bright fuchsia lining that got me!



 Your watch really complements your bag. I absolutely love fuchsia. It’s such a happy color.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Your watch really complements your bag. I absolutely love fuchsia. It’s such a happy color.



Thanks! Indeed fuchsia is a happy and energizing color. I have a bright fuchsia jacket that I usually wore for big occasions to get me energized!


----------



## tenKrat

I bought this gorgeous metallic leather hobo at the Jennifer Tattanelli boutique in Florence recently. The pewter and bronze colors make me swoon. 

It’s just as beautiful and well-made as a BV Veneta.


----------



## tenKrat

Here she is in the sun:


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> I bought this gorgeous metallic leather hobo at the Jennifer Tattanelli boutique in Florence recently. The pewter and bronze colors make me swoon.
> 
> It’s just as beautiful and well-made as a BV Veneta.



Congrats! I love the metallic leather and the tassel touch. However, I also wish that they use another shape to highlight their own originality even further!


----------



## Phiomega

My one and only Chanel bag... I continue to love how  beautiful and functional the bag is... of course not smoothly BV leather, but I love the classic feel, the quilted signature, the double handle tote (shoulder strap is perfect length) and the elegant navy blue tone.


----------



## diane278

My violation occurred yesterday at Stanford Center.....


----------



## CoastalCouture

tenKrat said:


> I bought this gorgeous metallic leather hobo at the Jennifer Tattanelli boutique in Florence recently. The pewter and bronze colors make me swoon.
> 
> It’s just as beautiful and well-made as a BV Veneta.
> View attachment 4111706
> 
> View attachment 4111707
> 
> View attachment 4111708



Gorgeous! I love Jennifer Tattanelli.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Gorgeous! I love Jennifer Tattanelli.



Do you know if she sells in the US? It seems that there might be an opening with BV fans with all the changes coming....
Whoa! I just googled her and her line has apprently been brought to NY.  Doesn’t this resemble a cabat with longer handles and a tassle closure?


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Do you know if she sells in the US? It seems that there might be an opening with BV fans with all the changes coming....
> Whoa! I just googled her and her line has apprently been brought to NY.  Doesn’t this resemble a cabat with longer handles and a tassle closure?
> View attachment 4123673



I like the longer handles.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I like the longer handles.


I think it’d be easier to wear on the shoulder....


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> Do you know if she sells in the US? It seems that there might be an opening with BV fans with all the changes coming....
> Whoa! I just googled her and her line has apprently been brought to NY.  Doesn’t this resemble a cabat with longer handles and a tassle closure?
> View attachment 4123673



I came really close to buying one of these when I was in Florence two years ago but, instead I bought the hobo. It is lovely and smooshy. 
Diane I think you may have seen it when we met up one time?


----------



## diane278

Yes! A Wednesday morning at BV @ VF. I remember. 
I’m still clinging to a bit of hope that BV won’t cast aside the things we love most about it.


----------



## fabuleux

I purchased this guy on Monday and I have been over the moon ever since!


----------



## grietje

fabuleux said:


> I purchased this guy on Monday and I have been over the moon ever since!]



An orange box can have that effect on people. : )


----------



## diane278

I love this clutch. But I feel sort of bad. After 6 years, I feel like I’m giving up on BV.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I love this clutch. But I feel sort of bad. After 6 years, I feel like I’m giving up on BV.
> View attachment 4126681


Great photo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I love this clutch. But I feel sort of bad. After 6 years, I feel like I’m giving up on BV.]



This pic is awesome! I love how you photograph your bags Diane, very artfully done. [emoji106]


----------



## LouiseCPH

I am on vacation be the coast, bringing with me only ONE BV-bag - the thrusty old special Veneta (I admit that this bag is my “beater bag” which will take any (travel) abuse).

I am bringing my most summery bag, Celine Trotteur - I love the design so much that I forgive the bag for not being able to hold much more than my phone and a lipstick....

Other than that I am trying out a new (to me) brand, Jerome Dreyfuss.  So far I like it’s flexibility and size. And I love to have a dotted bag [emoji6]


----------



## diane278

Meeting a friend for breakfast.  Taking my Octogone clutch. What can I say? It was a toss up between this and the antique silver clutch.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> It was a toss up between this and the antique silver clutch...



I think its great to be able to choose between two beautifully made clutches. You look splendidly chic for breakfast. [emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

Pretty much either BV or Bal for me...an oldie that needed a little DIY...love that 07 mogano


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> Pretty much either BV or Bal for me...an oldie that needed a little DIY...love that 07 mogano
> View attachment 4131460



[emoji173]️


----------



## fabuleux

diane278 said:


> Meeting a friend for breakfast.  Taking my Octogone clutch. What can I say? It was a toss up between this and the antique silver clutch.....
> View attachment 4130904


I have seen several of your pics on the forum and I must say... I love your style!


----------



## diane278

fabuleux said:


> I have seen several of your pics on the forum and I must say... I love your style!


Thank you!  I find that “uniform dressing’ makes my life easier.....and I can focus my energy on bags!


----------



## fabuleux

diane278 said:


> Thank you!  I find that “uniform dressing’ makes my life easier.....and I can focus my energy on bags!


I hear you. I dress almost every day with a pair of jeans and a black t-shirt.


----------



## diane278

fabuleux said:


> I hear you. I dress almost every day with a pair of jeans and a black t-shirt.


My motto: When something works, keep doing it!”


----------



## Phiomega

With my one and only Chanel...



It was first day back at work - I need something ‘business’ to give me extra booster for the day! This Chanel is still my favorite ‘business feel’ tote - I love the size, the chain strap with leather strip on the shoulder, the color, and the CC logo (half metal half leather)....

BV is my ‘comfort’ bags on the other hand!


----------



## dolali

Finally! Found a wallet that works for me and goes perfectly with my Pillow (and almost all my other bags!)
I think the official name is Gucci Supreme Blue Blooms French Wallet


----------



## muchstuff

Not a hint of leather to be found but it was instant attraction. Issey Miyake Bao Bao bag...


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Not a hint of leather to be found but it was instant attraction. Issey Miyake Bao Bao bag...
> View attachment 4146143


I love the geometric shapes!


----------



## grietje

The Picotin GM/26 is proving to be a nice tote and carryon for a summer vacation.  It’s holding a book, iPad, phone, cosmetic case, small wallet, card case, pouch, a bunch of macadamia nuts, red vine licorice for DH, and slipper socks and travel wrap. We are waiting for our connecting flight back to Sacramento.


----------



## CoastalCouture

muchstuff said:


> Not a hint of leather to be found but it was instant attraction. Issey Miyake Bao Bao bag...
> View attachment 4146143



I've been a fan of Issey Miyake for a long, long time. It's nice to see this here.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I love the geometric shapes!


And it weighs next to nothing...


----------



## muchstuff

CoastalCouture said:


> I've been a fan of Issey Miyake for a long, long time. It's nice to see this here.


Believe it or not it's the first time I can recall seeing one of his bags, I must be living under a rock . I'm already sure there'll be more than one in my closet...


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> View attachment 4146226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Picotin GM/26 is proving to be a nice tote and carryon for a summer vacation.  It’s holding a book, iPad, phone, cosmetic case, small wallet, card case, pouch, a bunch of macadamia nuts, red vine licorice for DH, and slipper socks and travel wrap. We are waiting for our connecting flight back to Sacramento.


I love the color combination of this bag.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I love the color combination of this bag.


+1!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Not a hint of leather to be found but it was instant attraction. Issey Miyake Bao Bao bag...]



The first non leather bag I was attracted to years ago (and still am). Issey Miyake loves to do eccentric colors and splashes of colors but they all gel and produce a piece of art as an end result. Enjoy yours. Warning: it can get addictive cos they are so light and comes in different finishes and colors/prints.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> View attachment 4146226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Picotin GM/26



It fits quite a bit. Safe flight home and hope you've had a relaxing vacay.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> The first non leather bag I was attracted to years ago (and still am). Issey Miyake loves to do eccentric colors and splashes of colors but they all gel and produce a piece of art as an end result. Enjoy yours. Warning: it can get addictive cos they are so light and comes in different finishes and colors/prints.



Yes, I’ve already come to the realization that I’ll probably need more than one. Do you have any and if so a mod shot please!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Yes, I’ve already come to the realization that I’ll probably need more than one. Do you have any and if so a mod shot please!


Sadly, I don't have any as I think the lack of a base of some sort won't make it work for me. Always just admired it from afar. So sorry that I can't help further.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sadly, I don't have any as I think the lack of a base of some sort won't make it work for me. Always just admired it from afar. So sorry that I can't help further.



I’ll let you know how the lack of base goes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I’ll let you know how the lack of base goes!


I did try on it once and the SA gently told me I ought to have my things in pouches, to avoid anything sharp damaging the mesh lining within. 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sadly, I don't have any as I think the lack of a base of some sort won't make it work for me. Always just admired it from afar. So sorry that I can't help further.



The newer styles have base! I loved them but never got them also because of the same reason, but almost got it back when I check the Marina Bay Sands boutique because I saw a tote and bucket bag version with a base! You should check it out... I did not get it because I did not fully fell for it but for sure I will check their boutique again in the future!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> The newer styles have base!



Really?! I haven't been to their boutique for a long time. Will take a look when I'm downtown.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I did try on it once and the SA gently told me I ought to have my things in pouches, to avoid anything sharp damaging the mesh lining within.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk



I’m a pouch girl so it should be fine, I hope. The bag does come with some “suggestions” on how to treat the bag so it stays looking good but no word about the lining...


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> The newer styles have base! I loved them but never got them also because of the same reason, but almost got it back when I check the Marina Bay Sands boutique because I saw a tote and bucket bag version with a base! You should check it out... I did not get it because I did not fully fell for it but for sure I will check their boutique again in the future!



Mine doesn’t have a base and is new for fall but it’s also not as expensive as some styles.


----------



## grietje

And I’m off again. This time to Holland. The added convenience of the Prada’s shoulder strap beat Slinky as my carry on.  But you see I’m still loyal to BV with Pacific Pillow as my run around bag.


----------



## diane278

Loving this clutch style. Just take me out to pasture and put me down. I’m sorry Tomas....I miss you already!


----------



## couturequeen

Pillow didn’t work out so went for this Saint Laurent instead!


----------



## septembersiren

couturequeen said:


> Pillow didn’t work out so went for this Saint Laurent instead!
> 
> View attachment 4151504



Pretty color


----------



## ksuromax

cheating shamelessly with Balenciaga and Mulberry, hanging around Rome


----------



## Ghettoe

Phiomega said:


> With my one and only Chanel...
> View attachment 4139136
> 
> 
> It was first day back at work - I need something ‘business’ to give me extra booster for the day! This Chanel is still my favorite ‘business feel’ tote - I love the size, the chain strap with leather strip on the shoulder, the color, and the CC logo (half metal half leather)....
> 
> BV is my ‘comfort’ bags on the other hand!



What shoes are you wearing, I have been looking for a pair like that for a while now.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheating with Louis [emoji6]


----------



## Phiomega

Ghettoe said:


> What shoes are you wearing, I have been looking for a pair like that for a while now.



My shoes is Tod’s - though it is about 3 years old by now! I love Tod’s - they are comfortable, durable, and classic... this blue/gray color I got on sale too!


----------



## Flippary

Buckeyemommy said:


> Cheating with Louis [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160743



I’m normally not a big fan of LV, but this one... WOW! It is beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

At least if I cheat I'm consistent, always Bal...currently on a Bazar craze


----------



## diane278

Another clutch. Daniel Lee.....please save me! (Sooner rather than later would be good.)


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Another clutch. Daniel Lee.....please save me! (Sooner rather than later would be good.)
> View attachment 4166389



The color combo is so sleek! I like this mix of blue and cognac brown! Very nice!


----------



## Phiomega

Out to a suburb mall for shopping and playing bumper car  (son is a fan). I had planned to use my new steel cervo tote but changed last minute. Can’t bear the thought of my new purse suffering bumpy ride (and possibly fall!) in the bumper car. So I took out this oldie but goodie small LV Noe. She is at least five years old and still looks great. Thought a better fit for a bumper car ride and suburban mall afternoon walk...



I know BV cervo is tough and all - just don’t have the heart to do this to a bag that is less than 3 days old!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Out to a suburb mall for shopping and playing bumper car  (son is a fan). I had planned to use my new steel cervo tote but changed last minute. Can’t bear the thought of my new purse suffering bumpy ride (and possibly fall!) in the bumper car. So I took out this oldie but goodie small LV Noe. She is at least five years old and still looks great. Thought a better fit for a bumper car ride and suburban mall afternoon walk...
> View attachment 4166645
> 
> 
> I know BV cervo is tough and all - just don’t have the heart to do this to a bag that is less than 3 days old!



I like it!  And that’s what I appreciate about LV. I too pull mine out for outings such as this.


----------



## muchstuff

My AW Rockie riding shotgun...despite the weight it's my favourite Alexander Wang style.


----------



## LouiseCPH

muchstuff said:


> My AW Rockie riding shotgun...despite the weight it's my favourite Alexander Wang style.
> View attachment 4176393



It’s a super cool bag [emoji4]. I sold mine, though - due to the weight.....


----------



## muchstuff

LouiseCPH said:


> It’s a super cool bag [emoji4]. I sold mine, though - due to the weight.....


I originally had this combination (iodine with brass HW) in the Rocco and it just about killed me .


----------



## grietje

Even though I've procured a couple of BVs recently, I just cheated with LV.  Ordered myself the Tuileries Hobo with black calf trim after trying it on in Las Vegas this past weekend.  It arrives later this week : )


----------



## Phiomega

Some of you know I am also proud of my own country designers... this time I dare myself to purchase a bag from an online seller Sea of Leather - workshop in Bali... have to say that I am very happy with this bag... the leather is really nice - of course not Cervo BV but the design and the leather just works!



And the color is a perfect Barolo maroon tone! Not to mention the price is about USD80!


----------



## yubonita

Phiomega said:


> Some of you know I am also proud of my own country designers... this time I dare myself to purchase a bag from an online seller Sea of Leather - workshop in Bali... have to say that I am very happy with this bag... the leather is really nice - of course not Cervo BV but the design and the leather just works!
> View attachment 4179539
> 
> 
> And the color is a perfect Barolo maroon tone! Not to mention the price is about USD80!



This bag is gorgeous! And the color is to die for! Can you wear it in many ways?


----------



## diane278

yubonita said:


> This bag is gorgeous! And the color is to die for! Can you wear it in many ways?


+1


----------



## dolali

Phiomega said:


> Some of you know I am also proud of my own country designers... this time I dare myself to purchase a bag from an online seller Sea of Leather - workshop in Bali... have to say that I am very happy with this bag... the leather is really nice - of course not Cervo BV but the design and the leather just works!
> View attachment 4179539
> 
> 
> And the color is a perfect Barolo maroon tone! Not to mention the price is about USD80!





yubonita said:


> This bag is gorgeous! And the color is to die for! Can you wear it in many ways?





diane278 said:


> +1



+2!


----------



## Phiomega

yubonita said:


> This bag is gorgeous! And the color is to die for! Can you wear it in many ways?





diane278 said:


> +1





dolali said:


> +2!



Thank You! The color is really good IRL indeed.

It is actually a big tote bag with one shoulder strap - can only wear it that way. But if you search ‘sea of leather’ in Instagram, you will see that the designer has many kind of bags for our many preferences!


----------



## diane278

I only went to the grocery store so I carried a grocery bag. The bag is by FEEDprojects.com. The money from the purchase of the bag helps feed children in Kenya. The beading is done by deaf villagers who, otherwise, wouldn’t have work.  The foundation makes several styles....


----------



## dolali

Phiomega said:


> Some of you know I am also proud of my own country designers... this time I dare myself to purchase a bag from an online seller Sea of Leather - workshop in Bali... have to say that I am very happy with this bag... the leather is really nice - of course not Cervo BV but the design and the leather just works!
> View attachment 4179539
> 
> 
> And the color is a perfect Barolo maroon tone! Not to mention the price is about USD80!



Hi Phiomega! I have been communicating with Sea of Leather and I love this one so much I am considering buying it! I have been wanting a "Barolo" colored bag for so long, but BV Barolo seems to be escaping from me every time I try to buy it

Have you used this hobo? I so, what are your thoughts on it? Any mod shots, maybe? 

Thank you for posting this beauty


----------



## Nibb

Phiomega said:


> Some of you know I am also proud of my own country designers... this time I dare myself to purchase a bag from an online seller Sea of Leather - workshop in Bali... have to say that I am very happy with this bag... the leather is really nice - of course not Cervo BV but the design and the leather just works!
> View attachment 4179539
> 
> 
> And the color is a perfect Barolo maroon tone! Not to mention the price is about USD80!


Cute bag. Looks like the Loewe Flamingo bag


----------



## muchstuff

This week is all Balenciaga, although I'm watching at least one or two BVs...


----------



## dolali

The Day is my favorite Balenciaga style!  Yours is stunning


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> The Day is my favorite Balenciaga style!  Yours is stunning


Thanks, I need to do a colour wheel one of these days.


----------



## grietje

dolali said:


> The Day is my favorite Balenciaga style!  Yours is stunning





muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I need to do a colour wheel one of these days.



The Day was my favorite style when I wore Bal.  And I had a great color wheel— Sapin, Rouille, Tomatoe, Black, Vert Gazon, and electric blue.  Letting go of the Sapin is a big regret.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> The Day was my favorite style when I wore Bal.  And I had a great color wheel— Sapin, Rouille, Tomatoe, Black, Vert Gazon, and electric blue.  Letting go of the Sapin is a big regret.


I bet, its a great green and you don't see it that often.


----------



## jeune_fille

@muchstuff Hello, where did you get your Day? I thought they already discontinued it?


----------



## muchstuff

jeune_fille said:


> @muchstuff Hello, where did you get your Day? I thought they already discontinued it?


They have, this one is from 2005!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

muchstuff said:


> This week is all Balenciaga, although I'm watching at least one or two BVs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193908
> View attachment 4193909


All of these are sooooo beautiful


----------



## muchstuff

bellebellebelle19 said:


> All of these are sooooo beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> The Day was my favorite style when I wore Bal.  And I had a great color wheel— Sapin, Rouille, Tomatoe, Black, Vert Gazon, and electric blue.  Letting go of the Sapin is a big regret.


i love mine and it's the only green i can do, absolutely gorgeous colour


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I need to do a colour wheel one of these days.


PLEASE!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This week is all Balenciaga, although I'm watching at least one or two BVs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193908
> View attachment 4193909


Fab score, Much!!! 
Happy to be related


----------



## ksuromax

i am on Bazar craze, after getting a small pouch in Rome during my vacs i could not have enough of bright and cheerful colours and here are my other acquisitions, set of 3 Bazars, small pouch, big clutch and S Bazar


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> i am on Bazar craze, after getting a small pouch in Rome during my vacs i could not have enough of bright and cheerful colours and here are my other acquisitions, set of 3 Bazars, small pouch, big clutch and S Bazar



Didn’t like this style at first, but it’s really growing on me - great colors!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Didn’t like this style at first, but it’s really growing on me - great colors!


same here! first were too plain, too meh... 
but this yellow/blue/red got me head over heels completely!!


----------



## ksuromax

now i need a pair of BV yellow espadrilles!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> PLEASE!!!


I know, that and the M/U clutches!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I know, that and the M/U clutches!


how many Days do you have now?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> how many Days do you have now?


Not sure...I'll have to count. Hopefully one more than you .


----------



## Phiomega

dolali said:


> Hi Phiomega! I have been communicating with Sea of Leather and I love this one so much I am considering buying it! I have been wanting a "Barolo" colored bag for so long, but BV Barolo seems to be escaping from me every time I try to buy it
> 
> Have you used this hobo? I so, what are your thoughts on it? Any mod shots, maybe?
> 
> Thank you for posting this beauty




Hello! Sorry I did not see this message till today. I have used the hobo twice and I like how she is big and fits a lot without being bulky. The inside feels luxurious with sueded leather. The leather is sufficiently soft for calf leather - it falls nicely. The only two things are: 
A. they did not paint the edge of the leather, but I am guessing this is partially style
B. The ‘fluff’ on the top crowds the strap drop (ie room below your armpit) - works fine with me especially my arm is not big and I use her in tropical climate - would be hard to use with jackets

However, the bag is USD80!!! I accept all of the above for that price, and I love her enough to get her in my rotation of other, much pricier bag. So would I buy from them again? answer is yes if the right style come. She is all a good tote should be - nice durable leather, roomy, falls nicely, great color.

Been very hard to do mod shot as my mirror at home does not have the best lighting - let me find occasion to wears it and find ways to do mod shot!


----------



## dolali

Oh... thank you so much for your insight on this bag phiomega! I love your review. It gives me a very good idea on what the bag looks/how it feels. I have not ordered it yet, but I think I will. I have not been able to find that perfect "wine" bag and fall is almost here! This may be it! 

Thank you again


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> This week is all Balenciaga[/ATTACH]



Oooh, I like the graffiti pieces, very edgy as with the Bal style. I used to have an old style Bal hobo, not the Day but with a more rounded bottom. 



ksuromax said:


> i am on Bazar craze:



I can understand the craze. These are very bright cheery colors. It makes one happy just looking at them! [emoji258]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not sure...I'll have to count. Hopefully one more than you .


----------



## Phiomega

I have been craving for a card case - nothing wrong with my LC one, but I wanted something from a premium brand because I realize that I used it everyday, and I take it out of my bag very often as it holds both my name cards and my access cards. I also think that a good card case can substitute a wallet when I need to use my WOC. 

I almost bought a fuchsia Chanel coin purse (that I came to see three times!) when I found this one - and it was totally love at first sight... unfortunately not BV, but I feel that it was so me... introducing my starry, tan Loewe card case...





I absolutely love the tan Loewe leather, and the stars really get me. I like the zipped compartment for my name cards, and it has six card compartment inside, with 2 inside pockets. It was really what I need from a card case. 

Sorry BV.... your card case is very nice but this one is just one of a kind...


----------



## grietje

I'm cheating with Vert Vertigo GP36 today.  It looked better with my dress.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> It was really what I need from a card case.



The right compartments in a SLG will serve you for a long time and minimise changing out of it. Congrats on a successful hunt! It's lovely and the stars lend a whimsical touch to a classic leather grain and color.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> The right compartments in a SLG will serve you for a long time and minimise changing out of it. Congrats on a successful hunt! It's lovely and the stars lend a whimsical touch to a classic leather grain and color.



Very well said. I do love the mix between whimsical and classic in general... Thank you @frenzied!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Very well said. I do love the mix between whimsical and classic in general... Thank you @frenzied!


The stars remind me somehow of your LC Etoiles Ipad clutch.


----------



## Phiomega

Cheating with my LV lock me bucket... I don’t use her enough and I need to dare myself to carry non BV bags for travel and ‘test’ their resilience...


----------



## sngsk

One of my favourite BV SAs recently joined Fendi so I popped in to say hi today and unexpectedly ended up picking up a peekaboo. At least I was wearing a BV bangle [emoji28]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> One of my favourite BV SAs recently joined Fendi so I popped in to say hi today and unexpectedly ended up picking up a peekaboo. At least I was wearing a BV bangle [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215360



That’s really pretty and stylish!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> unexpectedly ended up picking up a peekaboo.]



You look amazing. I must say this color in the Peekaboo exudes elegance and suits your style very well.


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look amazing. I must say this color in the Peekaboo exudes elegance and suits your style very well.



+1
@sngsk


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> One of my favourite BV SAs recently joined Fendi so I popped in to say hi today and unexpectedly ended up picking up a peekaboo. At least I was wearing a BV bangle [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215360


you look amazing!!


----------



## sngsk

Buckeyemommy said:


> That’s really pretty and stylish!





frenziedhandbag said:


> You look amazing. I must say this color in the Peekaboo exudes elegance and suits your style very well.





LouiseCPH said:


> +1
> @sngsk





ksuromax said:


> you look amazing!!


Thank you for the lovely compliments. Really helps to assuage the guilt - i had just purchased a birkin a few days before and had sworn not to shop for the next year at least ...famous last words.


----------



## sngsk

Was hoping to carry my Peekaboo out today but it was pouring so here she is, all dressed up and nowhere to go [emoji17]  so i am back to BV - my new mini montebello. [emoji173]  So much for no more shopping [emoji85]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> my new mini montebello. [emoji173]  So much for no more shopping



That's a lovely montebello. For gorgeous bags... all worth it. [emoji106]


----------



## catsinthebag

sngsk said:


> Was hoping to carry my Peekaboo out today but it was pouring so here she is, all dressed up and nowhere to go [emoji17]  so i am back to BV - my new mini montebello. [emoji173]  So much for no more shopping [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216854
> View attachment 4216857



Love your mini Montebello! This bag is too small to be practical (for me), but I have an irrational love for it anyway!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> This bag is too small to be practical (for me), but I have an irrational love for it anyway!



+1.[emoji1]


----------



## Phiomega

Feels like it is SLG season for me... I fell in love at first sight with this red Chanel beauty:



The true red color and the ruthenium hardware really get me, and I love this slim wallet style - very different from the other wallets I have. And interestingly it fits everything I have in my current wallet! And the caviar leather feels and smells heavenly!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I fell in love at first sight with this red Chanel beauty



What a stunning red and I do prefer the toned down ruthenium hw.


----------



## Bagcoolie

sngsk said:


> One of my favourite BV SAs recently joined Fendi so I popped in to say hi today and unexpectedly ended up picking up a peekaboo. At least I was wearing a BV bangle [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215360


You look absolutely fabulous gorgeous in this ensemble! The bag is beautiful and your attire and accessories match it well.


----------



## Bagcoolie

sngsk said:


> Was hoping to carry my Peekaboo out today but it was pouring so here she is, all dressed up and nowhere to go [emoji17]  so i am back to BV - my new mini montebello. [emoji173]  So much for no more shopping [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216854
> View attachment 4216857


Great that the montebello works out for you, sngsk! I had to return the one I bought...too small for me. Thus you can imagine how elated I was when I found the Lauren clutch. This allows me to learn to pare down a bit instead of lugging my whole apartment with me in a large bag. Maybe one day, Montebello will work out for me...


----------



## Bagcoolie

With my vintage navy Coach today however I have not steered clear of BV- my purse and cardholder inside the bag are still BV


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a stunning red and I do prefer the toned down ruthenium hw.



Thank you - the mix between classic red and ruthenium is exactly why I took the plunge. It was completely impulse - I usually take few trips to consider something, and at times, I am rather indecisive (as some of you may know and thank you for being patient!). But this one is something that I fell in love at first sight and completely convinced that it will be loved and used for many years. Just like my Loewe card case. I guess it is an SLG month for me...


----------



## ksuromax

Cheated again and again with my other love - Balenciaga 
got this one yesterday - Bazar M


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cheated again and again with my other love - Balenciaga
> got this one yesterday - Bazar M


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] The leather looks scrumptious on this one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> But this one is something that I fell in love at first sight and completely convinced that it will be loved and used for many years.



Those that you set your eyes on and want it immediately are the ones that are meant to be. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] The leather looks scrumptious on this one!


and it feels so, too!! 
like butter!


----------



## diane278

Going out to breakfast (much too early). BV slides. Clutch not BV....sorry.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Going out to breakfast (much too early). BV slides. Clutch not BV....sorry.
> View attachment 4226934


Fabulous look:  
great jeans!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous look:
> great jeans!


Thank you.  I’m loving the cooler weather we’re having and breaking out fall clothes.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Thank you.  I’m loving the cooler weather we’re having and breaking out fall clothes.


we are having first signs of Autumn, too! it was raining a day before yesterday, drizzling today... really feels lovely now!
caught the lightning in the sky


----------



## ksuromax

my new find - Bal City in Coquelicot, 2011
one of the best reds Bal ever made


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> my new find - Bal City in Coquelicot, 2011
> one of the best reds Bal ever made


Beautiful red! It looks to be a true red with no orange undertones. I am sure it is going to be very versatile. Wonderful score!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful red! It looks to be a true red with no orange undertones. I am sure it is going to be very versatile. Wonderful score!


yes, it is, clean, deep red, and leather is lovely, too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> yes, it is, clean, deep red, and leather is lovely, too!


Sounds like the best kind of red! [emoji106]


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> my new find - Bal City in Coquelicot, 2011
> one of the best reds Bal ever made



Beautiful! I have a Coq Town and it’s an amazing red!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Beautiful! I have a Coq Town and it’s an amazing red!!!


is yours of 2011, or 2012?


----------



## sonyamorris

Cheating for days with Longchamp Le pliage cuir.
At first, I was disappointed with the quality of the leather (very different from buttery leather of mine BV bags) and the lining material, but then I appreciated the lightness of this bag and the comfortable shape (this is medium size, and despite its external compactness, it contains everything that I used to wear in larger bags!).
I like the fact that this bag doesn’t look like what I usually buy - I prefer shoulder bags (rather than handbags), I almost don’t wear pink, and ... I really enjoy it!

Anyway, I still carry my BV wallet and also have bought some SLG’s who have not yet arrived.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> my new find - Bal City in Coquelicot, 2011
> one of the best reds Bal ever made



Really beautiful red. Indeed one of the best reds!


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> is yours of 2011, or 2012?



I think it was determined to be 2011 based on the non-adjustable strap. I’d have to find the post because I don’t remember [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I think it was determined to be 2011 based on the non-adjustable strap. I’d have to find the post because I don’t remember [emoji23]


search no more, it was indeed 2011 is the strap was non-adjustable


----------



## Phiomega

sonyamorris said:


> Cheating for days with Longchamp Le pliage cuir.
> At first, I was disappointed with the quality of the leather (very different from buttery leather of mine BV bags) and the lining material, but then I appreciated the lightness of this bag and the comfortable shape (this is medium size, and despite its external compactness, it contains everything that I used to wear in larger bags!).
> I like the fact that this bag doesn’t look like what I usually buy - I prefer shoulder bags (rather than handbags), I almost don’t wear pink, and ... I really enjoy it!
> 
> Anyway, I still carry my BV wallet and also have bought some SLG’s who have not yet arrived.



I am a fan of LC Cuir - the lightness of the leather and the shine of the leather over time is amazing. And like you said, it magically fits so much things without looking bulky. Yours is a lovely pink! [emoji7]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> my new find - Bal City in Coquelicot, 2011
> one of the best reds Bal ever made



Oh. My.  Gorgeous!  My one and only Bal is red (rouge). Many bags have come and gone, but it’s a keeper. Congrats on a beautiful find.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Oh. My.  Gorgeous!  My one and only Bal is red (rouge). Many bags have come and gone, but it’s a keeper. Congrats on a beautiful find.


thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> I prefer shoulder bags (rather than handbags), I almost don’t wear pink.



Your pink cuir is gorgeous! 

The cuir is one of my favourite line from Longchamp. Lightweight and yet spacious, it packs a lot and does not look bulky. I had found different leather colors affect the softness of the cuirs. I used to have a Cherry Red cuir and it is not as soft as compared to another one in Navy.

Longchamp came up with a myraid of shoulder straps since last year. There is currently a short strap which @Phiomega  purchased. Picture credit to Phiomega as below. I like how Phio is using this strap with her BVs. It also comes in all black. This strap will enable you to wear the cuir as a shoulder bag. S/S 19 sees a lot of short straps as well, should you not like this particular design. 

This week, I'm cheating with my small cuir in Khaki, paired with a cuir strap in Sienna. Ready for the non-existent Fall season in my tropical country. [emoji274]


----------



## ksuromax

cheated again and again with Balenciaga (with the help of my DH ) 
my lovely pressie


----------



## cosima

Something in dark red ( because I have sold my red Nodini 

BALLY ( a Swiss brand) bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> cheated again and again with Balenciaga (with the help of my DH )
> my lovely pressie


I enjoy a good graffiti. [emoji6]
Your pedi matched your bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> BALLY ( a Swiss brand) bag.



Wow, I find this shape very interesting. Bally is available in my country but more popular for their shoes. After seeing your post, I will definitely check out their bags in future.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I enjoy a good graffiti. [emoji6]
> Your pedi matched your bag!


----------



## cosima

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow, I find this shape very interesting. Bally is available in my country but more popular for their shoes. After seeing your post, I will definitely check out their bags in future.



Thank you! BALLY makes really beautiful handbags too, not only shoes.
Very good processed, beautiful leather.  The bags aren‘t so soft and slouchy like BV intrecciato leather. They are more structured. But they are really nice and special.
I‘m very interested what you think about them when you have check out their bags


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> cheated again and again with Balenciaga (with the help of my DH )
> my lovely pressie



I love it, and the pedi!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I love it, and the pedi!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheating with my LV twinset. I swear by this bag for traveling when you want to carry a little more than a disco allows. Especially when traveling with kids. [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Cheating with my LV twinset.



It's been a long time since I last saw this on you. It still looks as good as new. To safe travels and fun times! [emoji482]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> I‘m very interested what you think about them when you have check out their bags



The boutique I passed by showcases a lot of men's shoes hence I had never ventured in. From afar, I did spy some bags at the back though. Apart from the unique shape, your closeup pic of the leather grain shows how beautiful it is. Note to self to check them out when I next pass by.


----------



## cosima

Cheating today with my LV Lockit II.
I love this bag. Very practical, I can wear it crossbody or handheld,


----------



## Phiomega

cosima said:


> Cheating today with my LV Lockit II.
> I love this bag. Very practical, I can wear it crossbody or handheld,



I like the style and leather of LV Lockit line - it is an LV line that focus on functionality and more subdued use of logo - and I like how they use it on the turn lock logo. This black looks functional indeed - I have the bucket bag style and really like it.


----------



## Phiomega

Dressed up as Audrey Hepburn for Halloween - LBD, pearl, hair in a bun etc - thus decided to pull my LV speedy!



This bag is more than five years old - I got it when my son is still small and I need a no frill, durable, waterproof and stylish bag...


----------



## cosima

The Speedy is a classic of LV and Damier Ebene ist the best choice for rainy days and every day. I don't like the Monogramm bags no more, because they are too often to see. 20 years ago I have had a lot of Monogramm bags.

I love BV very very much , but I don't wear the bags on rainy days. So I have 1-2 Damier bags from LV for bad weather. From time to time I wear them also by sunshine  
And I have my Lockit II and an Alma in Parnassea leather . Both are really beautiful and timeless!


----------



## muchstuff

Cheating with my other love, 2005 Bal Twiggy...


----------



## sonyamorris

Phiomega said:


> I am a fan of LC Cuir - the lightness of the leather and the shine of the leather over time is amazing. And like you said, it magically fits so much things without looking bulky. Yours is a lovely pink! [emoji7]


Thank you. It’s a great bag, so simple and useful. I’m trying to switch...and I can’t!


----------



## sonyamorris

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your pink cuir is gorgeous!
> 
> The cuir is one of my favourite line from Longchamp. Lightweight and yet spacious, it packs a lot and does not look bulky. I had found different leather colors affect the softness of the cuirs. I used to have a Cherry Red cuir and it is not as soft as compared to another one in Navy.
> 
> Longchamp came up with a myraid of shoulder straps since last year. There is currently a short strap which @Phiomega  purchased. Picture credit to Phiomega as below. I like how Phio is using this strap with her BVs. It also comes in all black. This strap will enable you to wear the cuir as a shoulder bag. S/S 19 sees a lot of short straps as well, should you not like this particular design.
> 
> This week, I'm cheating with my small cuir in Khaki, paired with a cuir strap in Sienna. Ready for the non-existent Fall season in my tropical country. [emoji274]
> 
> View attachment 4230456
> 
> View attachment 4230457
> 
> View attachment 4230470


Thank you for the info!
Actually mine Cuir has a shoulder strap, but it feels not so comfortable when I fill the bag. Probably the wider one can really help.

Love your Cuir! The Khaki color looks amazing.
I became interested in this bag when I saw a lady with orange cuir one, in the cosmetic shop. I am attracted by bright colored leather and it caught my attention, then I started to look for this bag on the Internet and I discovered all the Cuir line. It’s a great find. I wish one day I will buy a large one in orange color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Cuir has a shoulder strap, but it feels not so comfortable when I fill the bag.



The original strap that comes with the cuir is slightly too narrow for my comfort too. I admit to not using my cuirs as much due to that. With the wider strap, it is so much more comfortable plus it adds more fun to the bag. I'm happy to share that the straps are soft and sit well on the shoulder. I have three now, in different colorways.

Look out for S/S19. Orange, though considered a seasonal color, is always being made so I am sure you will find one soon. 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Cheating with my other love, 2005 Bal Twiggy...



I almost got this years ago! Yours is so beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I almost got this years ago! Yours is so beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## diane278

I cheated while watching the World Series. This is my first time watching and last night it went 18 innings. Tonight was shorter but I wanted to be prepared just in case, so I grabbed an “emotional support bag” from my closet to keep me company. I grabbed the Octogone clutch as it stands up without help on book stacks. I carried the Barolo nodini today (it doesn’t stand up alone) so I only cheated inside my house.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I cheated while watching the World Series. This is my first time watching and last night it went 18 innings. Tonight was shorter but I wanted to be prepared just in case, so I grabbed an “emotional support bag” from my closet to keep me company. I grabbed the Octogone clutch as it stands up without help on book stacks. I carried the Barolo nodini today (it doesn’t stand up alone) so I only cheated inside my house.
> View attachment 4235385


"Emotional support bag", I need to use that!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> "Emotional support bag", I need to use that!


which bag will be that??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> which bag will be that??


Any and all of them depending on situation .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Longchamp Le Foulonne backpack. Perfect for running errands and dumping shopping loot. But first, to coffee with a chic and stylish lady. Our first time meeting each other after years on this platform. Excited!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Longchamp Le Foulonne backpack. Perfect for running errands and dumping shopping loot. But first, to coffee with a chic and stylish lady. Our first time meeting each other after years on this platform. Excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240132


Have a great time!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Have a great time!


Thank you! I'm looking forward. She is an avid lover of Bal too, plus BV and Longchamp. [emoji6] I'm sure you know who she is by now.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I'm looking forward. She is an avid lover of Bal too, plus BV and Longchamp. [emoji6] I'm sure you know who she is by now.


The Longchamp is throwing me...who?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> The Longchamp is throwing me...who?


I'll let her take a BOTD pic when we see each other shortly. [emoji2] So coincidental that we are meeting very near to where @ksuromax and I met.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'll let her take a BOTD pic when we see each other shortly. [emoji2] So coincidental that we are meeting very near to where @ksuromax and I met.


Sentosa must be declared as an official tPF meeting point!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The Longchamp is throwing me...who?


@frenziedhandbag 
is it @Phiomega??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Sentosa must be declared as an official tPF meeting point!


[emoji6] Very near Sentosa. We met at Vivo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> @frenziedhandbag
> is it @Phiomega??


Bingo! [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bingo! [emoji106]


yeeey!!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji6] Very near Sentosa. We met at Vivo.


i met my Bal buddy in Vivo, so it's ok, we can stretch and include Vivo in the official tPF meeting area


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> yeeey!!


I told Phio that we need to watch our timing cos she has a flight to catch and true enough, we got a tad engrossed with chatting.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i met my Bal buddy in Vivo, so it's ok, we can stretch and include Vivo in the official tPF meeting area


Hahaha! Yes!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Sentosa must be declared as an official tPF meeting point!





ksuromax said:


> @frenziedhandbag
> is it @Phiomega??



Spot on @ksuromax - like mention, wish you were there too! And I don’t mind declaring Singapore/Sentosa as official TPF meeting point for Asia [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Spot on @ksuromax - like mention, wish you were there too! And I don’t mind declaring Singapore/Sentosa as official TPF meeting point for Asia [emoji16]


----------



## diane278

Taking a trip down memory lane (missing my riding days)......so I’m carrying my made-to-order messenger bag.
....because “Every girl need a horse” or, at least this girl did...


Yup....that’s me and my horse....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Taking a trip down memory lane (missing my riding days)......so I’m carrying my made-to-order messenger bag.
> ....because “Every girl need a horse” or, at least this girl did...
> View attachment 4242929
> 
> Yup....that’s me and my horse....
> View attachment 4242933


OMG!


----------



## cosima

Today I have cheated with my LV Parnassea Alma. It’s made in Clemence leather like Hermes bags.
I love the Alma since so many years, it‘s my favorite bag from LV.


----------



## CoastalCouture

cosima said:


> Today I have cheated with my LV Parnassea Alma. It’s made in Clemence leather like Hermes bags.
> I love the Alma since so many years, it‘s my favorite bag from LV.



I love this bag. I NEED one. Alma is my favourite LV


----------



## diane278

Tiffany & Co. Elsa Peretti bean clutch.
8X10”; really great price; and perfect for an Elsa groupie like me! 


Inside:


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Tiffany & Co. Elsa Peretti bean clutch.
> 8X10”; really great price; and perfect for an Elsa groupie like me!
> View attachment 4255110
> 
> Inside:
> View attachment 4255111



I like all the pockets 
Never lose keys or mr cell phone


----------



## diane278

My cheating continues........paired with a sweatshirt because then I can nap in it later on....


----------



## diane278

And....for the Holiday season.....another bean clutch....in red......


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> And....for the Holiday season.....another bean clutch....in red......
> View attachment 4261396



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> And....for the Holiday season.....another bean clutch....in red......
> View attachment 4261396



You know I love Elsa Peretti... this clutch is just so nice!!! The red one is so holiday appropriate!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> You know I love Elsa Peretti... this clutch is just so nice!!! The red one is so holiday appropriate!


Since TCO doesn’t do a lot with bags, I was surprised when it appeared.  I know EP is in her 80’s, so I couldn’t pass up adding her bags to my EP collection, as she doesn’t seem to put out many new designs these days....


----------



## grietje

cosima said:


> Today I have cheated with my LV Parnassea Alma. ...





CoastalCouture said:


> I love this bag. I NEED one. Alma is my favourite LV



I think the Alma is beatiful.  I had several over the years—Black Epi, Castilian Red Epi, and vachetta.  Like that the strap drop is now a bit longer.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> And....for the Holiday season.....another bean clutch....in red......



Beautiful in both red and black. I am so enjoying your love affair with clutches. [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The Longchamp mini Cuir crossbody accompanied me daily on my ten day CamperVan trip in New Zealand. On hiking days, I wore it with a backpack so that I have quick access to my phone and cash. This bag looks small but it offers so much space in reality. The strap is adjustable by knotting it on the inside of the bag so you can choose how long you wish to wear it. 

We parked in front of lakes, greenery and even in a sweet lady's driveway. She had 8 hectares of land with all kinds of animals like alpacas, sheep, mini ponies and horses etc. Also, she grew the most beautiful roses and other flowers plus various fruit trees. It was a luxury to be able to wake up to roosters crowing, ducks quacking, birds chirping or the sound of water depending where we camp. It was a truly amazing trip.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Longchamp mini Cuir crossbody accompanied me daily on my ten day CamperVan trip in New Zealand. On hiking days, I wore it with a backpack so that I have quick access to my phone and cash. This bag looks small but it offers so much space in reality. The strap is adjustable by knotting it on the inside of the bag so you can choose how long you wish to wear it.
> 
> We parked in front of lakes, greenery and even in a sweet lady's driveway. She had 8 hectares of land with all kinds of animals like alpacas, sheep, mini ponies and horses etc. Also, she grew the most beautiful roses and other flowers plus various fruit trees. It was a luxury to be able to wake up to roosters crowing, ducks quacking, birds chirping or the sound of water depending where we camp. It was a truly amazing trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264197


Looks lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Looks lovely!


Thank you! We enjoyed ourselves. Good break from city life.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Longchamp mini Cuir crossbody accompanied me daily on my ten day CamperVan trip in New Zealand. On hiking days, I wore it with a backpack so that I have quick access to my phone and cash. This bag looks small but it offers so much space in reality. The strap is adjustable by knotting it on the inside of the bag so you can choose how long you wish to wear it.
> 
> We parked in front of lakes, greenery and even in a sweet lady's driveway. She had 8 hectares of land with all kinds of animals like alpacas, sheep, mini ponies and horses etc. Also, she grew the most beautiful roses and other flowers plus various fruit trees. It was a luxury to be able to wake up to roosters crowing, ducks quacking, birds chirping or the sound of water depending where we camp. It was a truly amazing trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264197


Faaaabulous!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Faaaabulous!!!


Fab trip indeed!


----------



## H’sKisses

Sounds like such an amazing trip!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Sounds like such an amazing trip!!!


It was. I will hold these memories close to my [emoji813].


----------



## diane278

Went with a friend to help him choose some tile, but I was worthless because I only wanted to look at tile that coordinated with my clutch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Went with a friend to help him choose some tile, but I was worthless because I only wanted to look at tile that coordinated with my clutch.



Still a worthwhile trip for you since you got to take a beautiful picture for us. That clutch looks right at home against the backdrop.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still a worthwhile trip for you since you got to take a beautiful picture for us. That clutch looks right at home against the backdrop.


Thank you!  I was only looking at black & white tiles that went with the bag. The salesman looked a bit puzzled when I set the bag down and starting taking photos.  But let’s face it, it’s not the strangest thing I’ve ever done....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> But let’s face it, it’s not the strangest thing I’ve ever done....



It's not strange for a bag lover to take pics of her gorgeous clutch. Only others wonder what are we up to. [emoji38]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Longchamp mini Cuir crossbody accompanied me daily on my ten day CamperVan trip in New Zealand. On hiking days, I wore it with a backpack so that I have quick access to my phone and cash. This bag looks small but it offers so much space in reality. The strap is adjustable by knotting it on the inside of the bag so you can choose how long you wish to wear it.
> 
> We parked in front of lakes, greenery and even in a sweet lady's driveway. She had 8 hectares of land with all kinds of animals like alpacas, sheep, mini ponies and horses etc. Also, she grew the most beautiful roses and other flowers plus various fruit trees. It was a luxury to be able to wake up to roosters crowing, ducks quacking, birds chirping or the sound of water depending where we camp. It was a truly amazing trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264197



Oh wow.... this is really great!!!!! I remember you spoke about it when we met. What a holiday to really go back to the nature... must do this some time in the future....


----------



## Phiomega

Had my Céline Big Bag with me in a Starbucks with Christmas feel... can’t help but taking a pic...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Oh wow.... this is really great!!!!! I remember you spoke about it when we met. What a holiday to really go back to the nature... must do this some time in the future....


I'm in the midst of rearranging the photos. I had already planned to share them with you including the "behind-the-scenes" work for our "glorified" camping trip. So that you know what to expect in future.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Had my Céline Big Bag with me.



[emoji2] This bag is a beauty! I love its size, design details and look. It has a slight architectural feel to it. The leather looks wonderful too.


----------



## sonyamorris

Cheating with Longchamp again, such a grab-and-go bag.
But SLG’s are always BV — Canard lanyard and Helios card case


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Cheating with Longchamp again:



Always love seeing a Longchamp.


----------



## sngsk

Cheating with Dior and Chanel. [emoji1]


----------



## cosima

I have cheated with YSL.
This bag I have bought instead of the BV Alumna bag. It‘s more casual and the colour is very versatile. I love it very much!


----------



## diane278

Black Elsa Peretti clutch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> This bag I have bought instead of the BV Alumna bag!



Beautiful Taupe. The silhouette is minimalist and clean. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## dolali

Chloe Marcie, in a Barolo kind of color (called Burnt Brown in the Chloe world but looks more Burgundy than brown). Here she is hard at work in the office


----------



## Buckeyemommy

dolali said:


> Chloe Marcie, in a Barolo kind of color (called Burnt Brown in the Chloe world but looks more Burgundy than brown). Here she is hard at work in the office
> View attachment 4284252



Have always loved this bag. Gorgeous.


----------



## Nibb

dolali said:


> Chloe Marcie, in a Barolo kind of color (called Burnt Brown in the Chloe world but looks more Burgundy than brown). Here she is hard at work in the office
> View attachment 4284252


Love the Marcie!


----------



## dolali

Buckeyemommy said:


> Have always loved this bag. Gorgeous.


Thank you! I always admired it from afar, but I when I saw it at Neiman in this color, I could not resist. I am surprised how much I like it! Its fit a lot,  but does not look bulky, my things stayed organized inside and its light despite the hardware! I may get it in other colors. LOL


----------



## dolali

Nibb said:


> Love the Marcie!



Me too! Did not know how much until I got this beauty!


----------



## Nibb

dolali said:


> Me too! Did not know how much until I got this beauty!


I feel the same way, that bag always makes me smile.


----------



## Phiomega

My very own Christmas gift box from myself [emoji16]



It is a classic piece and I fell for the color and hardware combination. Definitely a different kind of classic compared to BV. 

Though I plan to open it on Xmas eve, can’t help sharing the box because it is so beautifully done. The camellia is really pretty!

Pls bear with the mystery.... [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My very own Christmas gift box from myself



Beautifully wrapped present. I'm enjoying the teasing. Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> My very own Christmas gift box from myself [emoji16]
> View attachment 4285773
> 
> 
> It is a classic piece and I fell for the color and hardware combination. Definitely a different kind of classic compared to BV.
> 
> Though I plan to open it on Xmas eve, can’t help sharing the box because it is so beautifully done. The camellia is really pretty!
> 
> Pls bear with the mystery.... [emoji4]



Oooooo, can’t wait!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

dolali said:


> Chloe Marcie, in a Barolo kind of color (called Burnt Brown in the Chloe world but looks more Burgundy than brown). Here she is hard at work in the office
> View attachment 4284252



I own the same bag - the only work bag I am not even thinking about exchanging for a BV! [emoji85]


----------



## Phiomega

Opened my Xmas gift and used her already! 

First is the dust bag...
View attachment 4288176


Love the Coco Chanel sketch here - so nicely done - by Lagerfeld I am guessing...
View attachment 4288177


And here is the one that stole my heart - presenting my Chanel Reissue 2.55 in metallic grey with matte gold hardware!
View attachment 4288179


I know I said before that Chanel did not fit my lifestyle yet. But I was in the mood for a nice Xmas present for myself as I have worked very hard especially the past half a year. And I always love classic shapes with an edge, and understated luxury in general. 

Then two weeks ago I decided that I want a ‘dressy classic’ bag that is not a WOC because I think I have enough work bag already - not a party bag, more like something I can carry on a Friday to the office or when I went out shopping with friends. After visiting all the boutiques, I found that only either Dior (the black studded Diorama was so nice) or Chanel fits this bill. To be fully open, I was also not very inspired by the latest BV designs - so no danger of temptation in the near future from BV! 

After looking at a number of bags with multiple visits, I settle on this Chanel Reissue. Reissue fits my preference for ‘understated luxury’ and the color/hardware combo is very beautiful without being over the top. I have used her three times - for a family wedding, Xmas service, and Xmas celebration - and it still comes as a surprise that I LOVE her a lot! It is quite light and roomy for a small bag. Definitely not the soft BV, but an edgy classic that fits me!


----------



## Phiomega

Sorry the pic did not come up right...


----------



## Mousse

These are the coolest Ugg boots ever. Can’t wait to wear them later today.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> These are the coolest Ugg boots ever. Can’t wait to wear them later today.
> View attachment 4288420



Love it! I’m a big fan of flashy Uggs! This was my look at my work Christmas lunch... Kids always stare at my sparkly Uggs [emoji23]


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love it! I’m a big fan of flashy Uggs! This was my look at my work Christmas lunch... Kids always stare at my sparkly Uggs [emoji23]
> View attachment 4288436



I’m with you. The flashier the better. Nordstrom sells these on line in silver, black, and gold.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Sorry the pic did not come up right.]



Classic design and I agree with you that the Reissue looks more understated. Perfect addition to your collection. What a great gift to yourself! [emoji106] [emoji175]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Classic design and I agree with you that the Reissue looks more understated. Perfect addition to your collection. What a great gift to yourself! [emoji106] [emoji175]



Thank you! She is indeed aligned with my understated luxury theme - I think I can use her for casual outing too!


----------



## Phiomega

Mousse said:


> These are the coolest Ugg boots ever. Can’t wait to wear them later today.
> View attachment 4288420



I wish I live in cold climate and can wore the cool silver boots! LOVE your boots =D


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I think I can use her for casual outing too!



Definitely. I can see her pairing well with jeans and tee. The logo hardware on the Reissue is discreet, which is what I prefer as well. As always, you chose well. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

lovely pressies, and Happy holidays to all, but @Hershey'sKisses your necklace steals my heart!!!! SOOO CUUUUTE!!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> lovely pressies, and Happy holidays to all, but @Hershey'sKisses your necklace steals my heart!!!! SOOO CUUUUTE!!!!



Thank you! It lights up, too! I wore out the batteries from wearing it so much! [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! It lights up, too! I wore out the batteries from wearing it so much! [emoji23]


i totally would, too!!


----------



## muchstuff

Cheating today with my one and only Chanel...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Cheating today with my one and only Chanel.



My first time seeing this style by Chanel. It looks soft, luxurious and easy to wear. [emoji106]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first time seeing this style by Chanel. It looks soft, luxurious and easy to wear. [emoji106]


Its called the "on the road hobo", I love the fact that its not as structured as so many of the Chanel bags are.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I love the fact that its not as structured.



Yes! That's what I like about it too. The classic structured style can look more formal. My lifestyle definitely prefers this softer style.


----------



## Phiomega

Cheating with Chanel too... this caviar WOC is very handy - very versatile and resilient! Inspired by my friend, I carry her for my year end vacation to Bali and I am very happy that I do that!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4297313
> 
> Cheating with Chanel too... this caviar WOC is very handy - very versatile and resilient! Inspired by my friend, I carry her for my year end vacation to Bali and I am very happy that I do that!


Phiomega- you paired the chain wallet very well with your attire. Gorgeous!


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> Phiomega- you paired the chain wallet very well with your attire. Gorgeous!



Thank you! She works really well with casual outfit apparently...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> year end vacation to Bali!



You are looking great! Happy smiles. Enjoy your vacay. A WOC is perfect for vacations.


----------



## Phiomega

muchstuff said:


> Cheating today with my one and only Chanel...
> View attachment 4296492



This Chanel looks so nice and soft. I have been looking for such bag... really a bag that can go with anything and elevate things. I can feel I am now gravitating a bit towards Chanel esp given the direction BV is taking... Chanel now is amongst the very few that still maintain the classic feel (sadly)...


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> This Chanel looks so nice and soft. I have been looking for such bag... really a bag that can go with anything and elevate things. I can feel I am now gravitating a bit towards Chanel esp given the direction BV is taking... Chanel now is amongst the very few that still maintain the classic feel (sadly)...


It is quite soft, although nothing like either Bal or BV. Totally different feel to it. I do see the odd Chanel that I'd like to have, all hobo styles...I'm not big on structured bags at all.


----------



## Phiomega

I believe fellow BVette will appreciate this one. Some of you know that I have appreciation to not only international brands, but also interesting local brands with style and quality. This is one of them.

I accidentally found this amazing bag when I walked along a shopping street (Seminyak area) in Bali in a hot afternoon. I spent an hour in the boutique - amazing leather quality and got out with this amazing bag:



The leather is lambskin and oh-so-buttery! And the craftsmanship is so good - look at the gold tone leatherwork in the middle. I also bought a pouch for my Pursefriend and also a pair of shoes with similar tone with the bag. It is so good. Name of the brand is Lilla Lane, apparently they also have a boutique in Singapore. 

I have only worn it once - very light and buttery. Time will tell whether the quality is real, but it was about USD160 for a great lambskin bag with good craftsmanship..!


----------



## H’sKisses

Coquelicot Bal Town today


----------



## diane278

I cheated (again) with my Octogone clutch earlier today.....yes, I’m wearing a sleeveless wool coat on a rainy day. (I never claimed to be practical....).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> (I never claimed to be practical....)



Nevermind about being non practical... cos you look absolutely stunning, not to mention stylish of course. [emoji106]


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I cheated (again) with my Octogone clutch earlier today.....yes, I’m wearing a sleeveless wool coat on a rainy day. (I never claimed to be practical....).
> View attachment 4305994



You look so chic my dear
Stunning


----------



## Phiomega

My small oxblood Mulberry bays.... I loooove the grained leather and the English classic feel of this bag. I am really on a mission to rotate my small bags more.


----------



## muchstuff

I've purchased two bags from a US company called Arayla (found a thread on tPF about them and liked what I saw). Just got them an hour ago so here goes...
Very nicely constructed bags.The petite Harlow in Havana is a stiffer leather due to the different process (vegetable dyed) and is one of those bags where you can just see it getting better and better as it breaks in. Pliable enough now but the leather, already lovely, will be gorgeous once its all soft and smooshy. Well finished, well lined, sturdy hardware. Great front pocket with a strong magnet close. I can carry it on the shoulder by the existing strap although I'd like about three inches more drop (I'll probably get most of that as she softens). Great shoulder strap, really well-made weight distributor which I'll have to take off as I have narrow shoulders and they never work for me. Beautiful bag, very pleased, I'd have loved this in the larger size as well.
The larger black Harlow...no front pocket like the smaller one as its a first gen bag (sample sale) but a perfect size and the strap is a perfect length. Totally different feel to the leather than my Bals or BVs, nice and thick and chewy but with a slightly grippy? feel to the leather, not a slippery finish at all, hard to describe but I really like it. It'll be interesting to see how it wears. 
The linings in both bags are well done. Good-sized slip pockets (yay!) and a back zip pocket, everything finished nicely. Both bags carry on the shoulder very comfortably.
One thing, I'd have preferred the tassels to be double-sided so both sides of each tassel is finished, similar to Balenciaga tassels. But it's a small point. I can't speak to wear yet, obviously, but based on what I see so far I'd recommend the brand. Great price point as well IMO.
If anyone is interested here's the thread...they also do bespoke bags (option of suede lining on bespoke) and we're working on a group bespoke purchase at a great price. 
I like the fact that it's run by women...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-brand-arayla-made-in-la.977994/page-49#post-32874117

https://arayla.com/







https://arayla.com/


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> we're working on a group bespoke purchase at a great price..



Looks like thick chewy leather that will age well. I like the grain, reminds me of Longchamp's Foulonne leather (the black especially). Always nice to hear about new brands. Thank you for sharing the details of it. Will love to see your bespoke bag once it's in your hands.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looks like thick chewy leather that will age well. I like the grain, reminds me of Longchamp's Foulonne leather (the black especially). Always nice to hear about new brands. Thank you for sharing the details of it. Will love to see your bespoke bag once it's in your hands.


I hope I do end up getting one, it'll depend on what style the group ultimately decides on. Anyone can join in!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> I hope I do end up getting one, it'll depend on what style the group ultimately decides on. Anyone can join in!



Oh! I love these bags. Thank you for the very thorough review! LOVE the leather! Off to look at their website


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Oh! I love these bags. Thank you for the very thorough review! LOVE the leather! Off to look at their website


If you go on the tPF thread I mentioned and look for a recent post by Lenie you’ll see a list of colours we can choose from. If you need help with info regarding the group bespoke PM me! We need a minimum order of nine bags so the more the merrier...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I've purchased two bags from a US company called Arayla (found a thread on tPF about them and liked what I saw). Just got them an hour ago so here goes...
> Very nicely constructed bags.The petite Harlow in Havana is a stiffer leather due to the different process (vegetable dyed) and is one of those bags where you can just see it getting better and better as it breaks in. Pliable enough now but the leather, already lovely, will be gorgeous once its all soft and smooshy. Well finished, well lined, sturdy hardware. Great front pocket with a strong magnet close. I can carry it on the shoulder by the existing strap although I'd like about three inches more drop (I'll probably get most of that as she softens). Great shoulder strap, really well-made weight distributor which I'll have to take off as I have narrow shoulders and they never work for me. Beautiful bag, very pleased, I'd have loved this in the larger size as well.
> The larger black Harlow...no front pocket like the smaller one as its a first gen bag (sample sale) but a perfect size and the strap is a perfect length. Totally different feel to the leather than my Bals or BVs, nice and thick and chewy but with a slightly grippy? feel to the leather, not a slippery finish at all, hard to describe but I really like it. It'll be interesting to see how it wears.
> The linings in both bags are well done. Good-sized slip pockets (yay!) and a back zip pocket, everything finished nicely. Both bags carry on the shoulder very comfortably.
> One thing, I'd have preferred the tassels to be double-sided so both sides of each tassel is finished, similar to Balenciaga tassels. But it's a small point. I can't speak to wear yet, obviously, but based on what I see so far I'd recommend the brand. Great price point as well IMO.
> If anyone is interested here's the thread...they also do bespoke bags (option of suede lining on bespoke) and we're working on a group bespoke purchase at a great price.
> I like the fact that it's run by women...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-brand-arayla-made-in-la.977994/page-49#post-32874117
> 
> https://arayla.com/
> View attachment 4324889
> View attachment 4324890
> View attachment 4324891
> View attachment 4324892
> View attachment 4324893


Love the tan one!!!   
leather looks similar to Mulberry (at least on the pics), be careful with watermarks on the tan one


----------



## ksuromax

Oops! i cheated again! 
Balenciaga (yes, i am boringly predictable, or consistent, if you like ) Shopper 
(but footwear is always BV!)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Oops! i cheated again!
> Balenciaga (yes, i am boringly predictable, or consistent, if you like ) Shopper
> (but footwear is always BV!)


It actually looks cute carried! I never thought I’d say that .


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Love the tan one!!!
> leather looks similar to Mulberry (at least on the pics), be careful with watermarks on the tan one


Do you think I should spray it?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It actually looks cute carried! I never thought I’d say that .


i carried it on the shoulder, actually it does not stick out too much, it hangs down with the weight of my stuff, and works as a hobo


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i carried it on the shoulder, actually it does not stick out too much, it hangs down with the weight of my stuff, and works as a hobo


Mod shot on the shoulder?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Do you think I should spray it?


i would try on a small hidden area with a drop of water to see how it dries, and take it from there. 
Visual similarity does not necessarily mean textural likeliness


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot on the shoulder?


will do tomorrow, today didn't have time (phone was ringing non-stop!! )


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i would try on a small hidden area with a drop of water to see how it dries, and take it from there.
> Visual similarity does not necessarily mean textural likeliness


That’s exactly what I was thinking re testing


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> or consistent)



Definitely consistent. I think it is wonderful to have an alternative brand offering a different vibe and that you enjoy as much as BV.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Definitely consistent. I think it is wonderful to have an alternative brand offering a different vibe and that you enjoy as much as BV.


 thank you, my dear A!!


----------



## muchstuff

My Arayla petite Harlow is riding shotgun...


----------



## muchstuff

Test-driving my classic Harlow, I love this bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Harlow, I love this bag!]



Wonderful that it is working out so well for you!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful that it is working out so well for you!


Thanks, it's a very functional bag with great leather .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it's a very functional bag with great leather [emoji813].


Two important ticks checked. [emoji106]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Two important ticks checked. [emoji106]


And a very good strap drop (check that box as well!)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> And a very good strap drop (check that box as well!)


Yahoo! Happy for u! [emoji1360]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yahoo! Happy for u! [emoji1360]


----------



## muchstuff

Another departure from the usual Bal/BV purchases...Coach Bandit 39. Much less expensive but very nice for the price point.


----------



## Phiomega

muchstuff said:


> Another departure from the usual Bal/BV purchases...Coach Bandit 39. Much less expensive but very nice for the price point.



I have seen and been tempted by this bag. The leather is really thick and sumptuous! And the style is classic.... nice one! 

For me unfortunately it is too heavy given I lug a lot of things around in my work bag...


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> I have seen and been tempted by this bag. The leather is really thick and sumptuous! And the style is classic.... nice one!
> 
> For me unfortunately it is too heavy given I lug a lot of things around in my work bag...


On an average day I don’t carry that much, I could actually carry a smaller bag but the smalls always seem just a bit smaller than I’d like.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Another departure from the usual Bal/BV purchases...Coach Bandit 39. Much less expensive but very nice for the price point.
> View attachment 4342989



I was very tempted by this bag too! Almost bought it when it first came out. I love the leather, and hobos are my thing! Yours is beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I was very tempted by this bag too! Almost bought it when it first came out. I love the leather, and hobos are my thing! Yours is beautiful. Congrats.


Thanks. Looking forward to seeing her in about six months, the leather is already soft but I think it'll be really slouchy after some use.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Longchamp club SSH in bilberry and cross body in ivory dandy print.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chiisaibunny said:


> Longchamp club SSH in bilberry and cross body in ivory dandy print.



Beautiful bilberry! The ivory is an interesting neutral.


----------



## chiisaibunny

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful bilberry! The ivory is an interesting neutral.



 It’s interesting that longchamp calls it ivory because the leather flap and strap are a really pale pink. I’m thinking they’re referring to the background color of the print and not the leather.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I’ve wanted this bag for some time but didn’t want to pay full price. Found this in excellent condition from Ann’s FF. I can’t believe it’s from 2013. Balenciaga papier A4. 



Not completely cheating today. Wearing these lovelies


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> I’ve wanted this bag for some time but didn’t want to pay full price. Found this in excellent condition from Ann’s FF. I can’t believe it’s from 2013. Balenciaga papier A4.
> View attachment 4352915
> 
> 
> Not completely cheating today. Wearing these lovelies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352916


excellent choice!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chiisaibunny said:


> referring to the background color of the print and not the leather.



I agree. I was looking at the zipper pouch in the other color, Fig. But your mini crossbody made me rethink my decision. The lighter color is definitely more refreshing.




Buckeyemommy said:


> Balenciaga papier A4.



Truly an edgy ensemble! Love it!


----------



## chiisaibunny

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree. I was looking at the zipper pouch in the other color, Fig. But your mini crossbody made me rethink my decision. The lighter color is definitely more refreshing.
> 
> Truly an edgy ensemble! Love it!



I figured it would be great for spring and summer, but what the heck, it works now, too! I’m normally not a pink person, but something about it that caught my eye. 
Now I’m trying to decide between the small/medium long handle or the LLH. Had my hands on the LLH yesterday but believe it or not, there was not a salesperson to be found in the handbag dept at Nordstrom, granted it’s a smaller store, but still .... so I walked away. And I felt it was sooo big. I usually use the LLH for travel carry-on or road trips and the sm/med for daily use. I need to decide very soon if I want the sm/med. today I’m leaning toward the LLH. LOL


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chiisaibunny said:


> I need to decide very soon if I want the sm/med. today I’m leaning toward the LLH.



The print reminded me of traditional peranakan titles which I love. Hence, the thought to get something in it. Usually, I deter from light colors but I must say I'm starting to think about the MLH ever since I saw your pic... even though I try not to get printed bags. [emoji38]

Depends on what you will like to use it for. I  enjoy the size of the MLH, perfect for daily use. Plus, a printed bag in a smaller size looks less busy perhaps?


----------



## chiisaibunny

frenziedhandbag said:


> The print reminded me of traditional peranakan titles which I love. Hence, the thought to get something in it. Usually, I deter from light colors but I must say I'm starting to think about the MLH ever since I saw your pic... even though I try not to get printed bags. [emoji38]
> 
> Depends on what you will like to use it for. I  enjoy the size of the MLH, perfect for daily use. Plus, a printed bag in a smaller size looks less busy perhaps?



You’re right! Peranakan tiles. 
I don’t mind light bags but I usually feel better about it if I can lightly clean it. 
I could see using the small daily and using the large as a carry on which is why I keep going back and forth. Yes, less busy but the pattern is small enough that it’s not terribly busy. Argh, decisions.


----------



## pkvresht

Today I have cheated with my LV Parnassea Alma. It’s made in Clemence leather like Hermes bags.
I love the Alma since so many years, it‘s my favorite bag from LV.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chiisaibunny said:


> I usually feel better about it if I can lightly clean it. the pattern is small enough that it’s not terribly busy.



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## ShinyW

muchstuff said:


> Test-driving my classic Harlow, I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332226
> View attachment 4332227


Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## ShinyW

Buckeyemommy said:


> I’ve wanted this bag for some time but didn’t want to pay full price. Found this in excellent condition from Ann’s FF. I can’t believe it’s from 2013. Balenciaga papier A4.
> View attachment 4352915
> 
> 
> Not completely cheating today. Wearing these lovelies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352916



Wow. This bag is beautiful. My favourite type; black, shiney, squidgy.


----------



## Stacey D

You are forgiven!


----------



## Nibb

This bag caught me off guard.
A week ago DH and I got stuck in aweful traffic. We decided to stop for lunch and discount shopping at the local outlet mall off the highway, just happened to be the same outlet mall where I bought my first gateway  Coach bag. To relive the moment from way back when I decided to have a look in the Coach store. WOW Bravo Coach, nice stuff! I love love love my new 1941 Studded Oxblood Rogue bag.


----------



## ShinyW

dolali said:


> I was very tempted by this bag too! Almost bought it when it first came out. I love the leather, and hobos are my thing! Yours is beautiful. Congrats.


Great fan of Hobos myself. 

Although some Totes I have seen recently have a lot going for them.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nibb said:


> This bag caught me off guard.
> A week ago DH and I got stuck in aweful traffic. We decided to stop for lunch and discount shopping at the local outlet mall off the highway, just happened to be the same outlet mall where I bought my first gateway  Coach bag. To relive the moment from way back when I decided to have a look in the Coach store. WOW Bravo Coach, nice stuff! I love love love my new 1941 Studded Oxblood Rogue bag.
> View attachment 4354978



I love this!  It’s Coach?  Looks like I need to visit.


----------



## dolali

Nibb said:


> This bag caught me off guard.
> A week ago DH and I got stuck in aweful traffic. We decided to stop for lunch and discount shopping at the local outlet mall off the highway, just happened to be the same outlet mall where I bought my first gateway  Coach bag. To relive the moment from way back when I decided to have a look in the Coach store. WOW Bravo Coach, nice stuff! I love love love my new 1941 Studded Oxblood Rogue bag.
> View attachment 4354978




I have been away from Coach for a while, like 20 years or so , but when I saw this bag at the store, I fell for it. I bought the Dark Denim one, with a delicious yellow suede lining!  I love the studs and color of yours


----------



## Nibb

Buckeyemommy said:


> I love this!  It’s Coach?  Looks like I need to visit.


I would say yes you do! The bag is super functional too, a bit heavy, but I tend to overload. I’m pretty sure I would like to find the plain black Rogue tote lined in marigold suede with whipstitching on the handles. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Nibb

dolali said:


> I have been away from Coach for a while, like 20 years or so , but when I saw this bag at the store, I fell for it. I bought the Dark Denim one, with a delicious yellow suede lining!  I love the studs and color of yours


Oh my, yours sounds just stunning, enjoy. I love the oxblood with the studs so much I feel the need for another Rouge in a different color.


----------



## Phiomega

My small Loewe Puzzle in tan... A newbie in my office admired it and she was surprised that the bag is almost 4 years old - still look amazing...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My small Loewe Puzzle in tan..



I've always loved the structural aesthetic of this bag. Yours look amazing, especially in Tan which shows off the design so well.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I recently cheated and got myself 2 Loewe Puzzles and am thinking of getting the third. 

I have always wanted one but refrained from getting it because of the smooth calf leather. And then I saw this on Tradesy and couldn’t resist anymore.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've always loved the structural aesthetic of this bag. Yours look amazing, especially in Tan which shows off the design so well.



I have never appreciated any purses in tan until I saw a tan Puzzle. Their tan is truly versatile - not too brown, not too orange, just perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Loewe Puzzles]



This color combi is beautiful! I've always thought the Loewe Puzzle to be an interesting design but often wondered about the opening. Do you find it easy to get in and out?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> This color combi is beautiful! I've always thought the Loewe Puzzle to be an interesting design but often wondered about the opening. Do you find it easy to get in and out?



Pretty easy - easier than the BV Nodini but not as easy as the Bella. 

For reference purpose, my iPad Pro has a difficulty going in. 

The small is surprising spacious.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> small is surprising spacious.



Thank you for sharing. Time to check it out  when I head to town.


----------



## cosima

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4359634
> 
> My small Loewe Puzzle in tan... A newbie in my office admired it and she was surprised that the bag is almost 4 years old - still look amazing...



This is really a beautiful bag! I love that tan color. I‘m considering to buy a Mulberry small Bayswater in Oak. The color is similar to yours I think!?
Enyou your beautiful Loewe!


----------



## cosima

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I recently cheated and got myself 2 Loewe Puzzles and am thinking of getting the third.
> 
> I have always wanted one but refrained from getting it because of the smooth calf leather. And then I saw this on Tradesy and couldn’t resist anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361676



Congrats on your beautiful bag! The colors are so nice! The Puzzle is such a special bag!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Still cheating, but my work bag is BV [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I recently cheated and got myself 2 Loewe Puzzles and am thinking of getting the third.
> 
> I have always wanted one but refrained from getting it because of the smooth calf leather. And then I saw this on Tradesy and couldn’t resist anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361676



I love Loewe Puzzle! It is such a unique bag — also love the design of hammock and gate bag - I found Jonathan Anderson design very artistic and fresh!


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have never appreciated any purses in tan until I saw a tan Puzzle. Their tan is truly versatile - not too brown, not too orange, just perfect!



Agree - it is a perfect tan indeed!



cosima said:


> This is really a beautiful bag! I love that tan color. I‘m considering to buy a Mulberry small Bayswater in Oak. The color is similar to yours I think!?
> Enyou your beautiful Loewe!



I checked the Mulberry website - the current version of bays looks darker tan - I think my Loewe is lighter. But maybe it is just lighting? But my Mulberry bays oxblood is indeed darker than the general maroon color too (eg Barolo). Mulberry bays is a nice one too - I love the leather!


----------



## ShinyW

Phiomega said:


> Agree - it is a perfect tan indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the Mulberry website - the current version of bays looks darker tan - I think my Loewe is lighter. But maybe it is just lighting? But my Mulberry bays oxblood is indeed darker than the general maroon color too (eg Barolo). Mulberry bays is a nice one too - I love the leather!


Just had a quick look through the Mulberry site. 

The Daria and the Bayswater in black are both my prefered style, lovely.


----------



## LLANeedle

I cheat everyday looking at other brands.  BV lost me.


----------



## cosima

I checked the Mulberry website - the current version of bays looks darker tan - I think my Loewe is lighter. But maybe it is just lighting? But my Mulberry bays oxblood is indeed darker than the general maroon color too (eg Barolo). Mulberry bays is a nice one too - I love the leather![/QUOTE]

I'm waiting for my small Bayswater Mulberry in Oak. It's on the way!


----------



## Phiomega

cosima said:


> I checked the Mulberry website - the current version of bays looks darker tan - I think my Loewe is lighter. But maybe it is just lighting? But my Mulberry bays oxblood is indeed darker than the general maroon color too (eg Barolo). Mulberry bays is a nice one too - I love the leather!



I'm waiting for my small Bayswater Mulberry in Oak. It's on the way![/QUOTE]

Congrats!  I love my small Bays... a very functional bag with great leather!


----------



## grietje

I’m cheating today with a Prada soft tote in camel. I’ve got BV flats on though and BV innards


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> I love Loewe Puzzle! It is such a unique bag — also love the design of hammock and gate bag - I found Jonathan Anderson design very artistic and fresh!



I looked at the Hammock - it’s a very pretty and fun bag indeed. I don’t like the wide opening though. For now I’ll stick with the Puzzle. Just got another one so stay tuned for new pic [emoji847]


----------



## cosima

My small Bayswater from Mulberry is arrived.
I‘m very happy with it! It‘s the right size for me and oak is a very versatile color.
Pictures with matching Hermes scarf!


----------



## Phiomega

cosima said:


> My small Bayswater from Mulberry is arrived.
> I‘m very happy with it! It‘s the right size for me and oak is a very versatile color.
> Pictures with matching Hermes scarf!



Congrats!!! Mulberry in oak is a true classic!


----------



## Phiomega

I admit that I cheated big time. I got a small, metallic grey Chanel Reissue with muted gold hardware over Christmas and i love it. 

Surprisingly I also love using this style for work purpose - I like the shoulder style and the fact that I can use one hand to open and close the mademoiselle lock, the chain is also surprisingly comfortable! But the size is a tad too small and and sometime I worry of overusing the beautiful metallic leather/gold combo. 

So I did my research, visit the boutique, and finally settle on getting the classic black Reissue with ruthenium hardware. It is a perfect, classic elegant black bag - it also suits my preference for versatility... works well with suit and jeans!

I reviewed six (6!!!) over two visits of the same bags to find the perfect one - it is great that my SA is so kind. Never once I felt that he pushed me to buy something I don’t want, and one might say that I am just being picky (flap not fully aligned, stitches not aligned, leather too smooth etc - but then with this kind of price I believe I should be picky! 

And the 6th bag is the perfect one - so I am a proud owner of a Chanel Reissue 227 in black with ruthenium hardware!



So this is a real trip to a ban island - this bag truly cost a bomb!


----------



## cosima

Phiomega said:


> I admit that I cheated big time. I got a small, metallic grey Chanel Reissue with muted gold hardware over Christmas and i love it.
> 
> Surprisingly I also love using this style for work purpose - I like the shoulder style and the fact that I can use one hand to open and close the mademoiselle lock, the chain is also surprisingly comfortable! But the size is a tad too small and and sometime I worry of overusing the beautiful metallic leather/gold combo.
> 
> So I did my research, visit the boutique, and finally settle on getting the classic black Reissue with ruthenium hardware. It is a perfect, classic elegant black bag - it also suits my preference for versatility... works well with suit and jeans!
> 
> I reviewed six (6!!!) over two visits of the same bags to find the perfect one - it is great that my SA is so kind. Never once I felt that he pushed me to buy something I don’t want, and one might say that I am just being picky (flap not fully aligned, stitches not aligned, leather too smooth etc - but then with this kind of price I believe I should be picky!
> 
> And the 6th bag is the perfect one - so I am a proud owner of a Chanel Reissue 227 in black with ruthenium hardware!
> View attachment 4370028
> 
> 
> So this is a real trip to a ban island - this bag truly cost a bomb!



This is such a beautiful bag! And a good reason to go to ban island  
Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> I admit that I cheated big time. I got a small, metallic grey Chanel Reissue with muted gold hardware over Christmas and i love it.
> 
> Surprisingly I also love using this style for work purpose - I like the shoulder style and the fact that I can use one hand to open and close the mademoiselle lock, the chain is also surprisingly comfortable! But the size is a tad too small and and sometime I worry of overusing the beautiful metallic leather/gold combo.
> 
> So I did my research, visit the boutique, and finally settle on getting the classic black Reissue with ruthenium hardware. It is a perfect, classic elegant black bag - it also suits my preference for versatility... works well with suit and jeans!
> 
> I reviewed six (6!!!) over two visits of the same bags to find the perfect one - it is great that my SA is so kind. Never once I felt that he pushed me to buy something I don’t want, and one might say that I am just being picky (flap not fully aligned, stitches not aligned, leather too smooth etc - but then with this kind of price I believe I should be picky!
> 
> And the 6th bag is the perfect one - so I am a proud owner of a Chanel Reissue 227 in black with ruthenium hardware!
> View attachment 4370028
> 
> 
> So this is a real trip to a ban island - this bag truly cost a bomb!



Beautiful!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> So this is a real trip to a ban island!



Well worth the trip to ban island. This is a true classic. I've always preferred the Reissue as it just looks more understated in a way. I think you chose the perfect hardware for it too. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## ksuromax

cheating-not cheating today, Balenciaga Bazar bag with BV espadrilles, lanyard and doggo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> cheating-not cheating today, Balenciaga Bazar bag with BV espadrilles, lanyard and doggo


Such a vibrant summer look! Love it!


----------



## grietje

My only BV today is my key chain.  I switched to LV innards last night.


----------



## Rumbabird

Phiomega said:


> I admit that I cheated big time. I got a small, metallic grey Chanel Reissue with muted gold hardware over Christmas and i love it.
> 
> Surprisingly I also love using this style for work purpose - I like the shoulder style and the fact that I can use one hand to open and close the mademoiselle lock, the chain is also surprisingly comfortable! But the size is a tad too small and and sometime I worry of overusing the beautiful metallic leather/gold combo.
> 
> So I did my research, visit the boutique, and finally settle on getting the classic black Reissue with ruthenium hardware. It is a perfect, classic elegant black bag - it also suits my preference for versatility... works well with suit and jeans!
> 
> I reviewed six (6!!!) over two visits of the same bags to find the perfect one - it is great that my SA is so kind. Never once I felt that he pushed me to buy something I don’t want, and one might say that I am just being picky (flap not fully aligned, stitches not aligned, leather too smooth etc - but then with this kind of price I believe I should be picky!
> 
> And the 6th bag is the perfect one - so I am a proud owner of a Chanel Reissue 227 in black with ruthenium hardware!
> View attachment 4370028
> 
> 
> So this is a real trip to a ban island - this bag truly cost a bomb!


Gorgeous, understated bag that will never go out of style.  I have the camera bag in this color and hw and have enjoyed it for years.  The leather really holds up, despite being so soft to the touch.


----------



## sngsk

Phiomega said:


> I admit that I cheated big time. I got a small, metallic grey Chanel Reissue with muted gold hardware over Christmas and i love it.
> 
> Surprisingly I also love using this style for work purpose - I like the shoulder style and the fact that I can use one hand to open and close the mademoiselle lock, the chain is also surprisingly comfortable! But the size is a tad too small and and sometime I worry of overusing the beautiful metallic leather/gold combo.
> 
> So I did my research, visit the boutique, and finally settle on getting the classic black Reissue with ruthenium hardware. It is a perfect, classic elegant black bag - it also suits my preference for versatility... works well with suit and jeans!
> 
> I reviewed six (6!!!) over two visits of the same bags to find the perfect one - it is great that my SA is so kind. Never once I felt that he pushed me to buy something I don’t want, and one might say that I am just being picky (flap not fully aligned, stitches not aligned, leather too smooth etc - but then with this kind of price I believe I should be picky!
> 
> And the 6th bag is the perfect one - so I am a proud owner of a Chanel Reissue 227 in black with ruthenium hardware!
> View attachment 4370028
> 
> 
> So this is a real trip to a ban island - this bag truly cost a bomb!


They say if you are gonna cheat, make it worth it. [emoji1] And this is well worth it and definitely worth being on ban island for. I am sure you will use and treasure this for many many years.





ksuromax said:


> cheating-not cheating today, Balenciaga Bazar bag with BV espadrilles, lanyard and doggo


Love the bright summer colours and how you combine pieces from the different fashion houses. [emoji173]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> cheating-not cheating today, Balenciaga Bazar bag with BV espadrilles, lanyard and doggo



Love it ALL


----------



## Phiomega

cosima said:


> This is such a beautiful bag! And a good reason to go to ban island
> Congrats and enjoy!!



Thank you. It feels like trip to the ban island - with one way first class ticket  



Buckeyemommy said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Well worth the trip to ban island. This is a true classic. I've always preferred the Reissue as it just looks more understated in a way. I think you chose the perfect hardware for it too. Congrats on your purchase!



Thank you. Exactly right - I love Reissue given it’s true classic, understated look. I have used her for a week and loving it!



Rumbabird said:


> Gorgeous, understated bag that will never go out of style.  I have the camera bag in this color and hw and have enjoyed it for years.  The leather really holds up, despite being so soft to the touch.



Thanks for the reaffirmation that the leather really holds up! It is my preferred kind of leather - sometimes I like to touch it just to feel the softness indeed!



sngsk said:


> They say if you are gonna cheat, make it worth it. [emoji1] And this is well worth it and definitely worth being on ban island for. I am sure you will use and treasure this for many many years.Love the bright summer colours and how you combine pieces from the different fashion houses. [emoji173]



Hahaha.... this one indeed worth it. Thanks for the message - I am also a fan of how you dress up and carry your BVs on different occasions!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My recent acquisition - Loewe Brick Red Almond Puzzle is here! 

I don’t have any red purse. Never interested in any. The closest is my Barolo and Dark Barolo but this one I just somehow couldn’t say no to. It works surprisingly well with my wardrobe. 

Okay, now I’ll handcuff and send myself off to ban island.


----------



## muchstuff

I cheated, but well worth it...still sticking with cervo though!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> I cheated, but well worth it...still sticking with cervo though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374420
> View attachment 4374421



That leather looks amazing!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> That leather looks amazing!


It is... much softer than I expected!


----------



## ShinyW

muchstuff said:


> I cheated, but well worth it...still sticking with cervo though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374420
> View attachment 4374421


Goodness gracious me. 
Beautiful colour. 
Beautiful shape. 
Beautiful finish on the leather. 
Catches the light and shade just so.


----------



## muchstuff

ShinyW said:


> Goodness gracious me.
> Beautiful colour.
> Beautiful shape.
> Beautiful finish on the leather.
> Catches the light and shade just so.


Thank you, I love it!


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My recent acquisition - Loewe Brick Red Almond Puzzle is here!
> 
> I don’t have any red purse. Never interested in any. The closest is my Barolo and Dark Barolo but this one I just somehow couldn’t say no to. It works surprisingly well with my wardrobe.
> 
> Okay, now I’ll handcuff and send myself off to ban island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373658



I LOVE puzzle bag - congrats on such a fun shape and color combo!


----------



## southernbelle43

Phiomega said:


> I LOVE puzzle bag - congrats on such a fun shape and color combo!


That color combination is really unique.


----------



## muchstuff

This has been on my list for a year...the impossible to find Balenciaga B4 Tattoo Papier, a special anniversary edition.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> This has been on my list for a year...the impossible to find Balenciaga B4 Tattoo Papier, a special anniversary edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376405



This one is really cool!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This has been on my list for a year...the impossible to find Balenciaga B4 Tattoo Papier, a special anniversary edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376405


----------



## sngsk

After spending over an hour arranging my BVs for the family shot, i didn't have the heart to take any of them out so here's me cheating in front of the family with my Fendi [emoji85]


----------



## southernbelle43

I cheated with my Massaccesi bespoke color blocked Aphrodite.  Can you blame me, really?


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> After spending over an hour arranging my BVs for the family shot, i didn't have the heart to take any of them out so here's me cheating in front of the family with my Fendi [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377586


That is a reasonable excuse!


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I cheated with my Massaccesi bespoke color blocked Aphrodite.  Can you blame me, really?
> View attachment 4378319


wowza!!!


----------



## sonyamorris

muchstuff said:


> I cheated, but well worth it...still sticking with cervo though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374420
> View attachment 4374421


Adore these Prada bags. Always wanted to buy one. The leather is fantastic.


----------



## sonyamorris

Have cheated yesterday with my best and only non-BV brand bag — Le pliage cuir


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> Adore these Prada bags. Always wanted to buy one. The leather is fantastic.


It really is. I don't think it'll ever be a slippery slope for me with Prada but I'm very happy to have this one!


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> Have cheated yesterday with my best and only non-BV brand bag — Le pliage cuir


What type of leather is this? I like the style...


----------



## sonyamorris

muchstuff said:


> What type of leather is this? I like the style...


Longchamp site tells it’s “metis leather”, but I have not idea of what it means! Anyway it’s soft and lightweight. It wears well.


----------



## muchstuff

The word according to Mr. Google...sounds interesting!
The new Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir is made of a unique *leather* called “*metis*” which basically means "mixed race"; the *leather* is thin and flexible but very hard-wearing which is why these bags can be folded repeatedly.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> The word according to Mr. Google...sounds interesting!.



I emailed Longchamp a long time ago and was told that Metis is a mixture of lambskin and goatskin. I'm not sure whether this is still the case now; though the website still cites metis as the type of leather used. I have three in the smallest size. They are durable and very hardy. For some colors like red, users do experience corner wear or stiffness but I do think that is expected of certain dyes. Mine wore well. The dimensions of the cuirs are deceptive. They hold much more than one thinks. The only con I can think of for you is the non adjustable shoulder strap but LC came up with an array of short shoulder straps and for me, I enjoy using the short shoulder straps instead of the long strap just because I don't enjoy the bag bumping along my hip when I walk.

End season sale starts anytime from late May or early June and lasts for a month. Initial discounts for seasonal colors are 30% off and sometimes in the last week of the sale, discounts dip slightly for certain items/lines. For classic colors, Sands Point Shop (authorised Longchamp reseller), frequently offers discounts up to 25% off.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> best and only non-BV brand bag



I love how you described it. [emoji115]
Aside from BV, my other leather bags are all from LC too.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I emailed Longchamp a long time ago and was told that Metis is a mixture of lambskin and goatskin. I'm not sure whether this is still the case now; though the website still cites metis as the type of leather used. I have three in the smallest size. They are durable and very hardy. For some colors like red, users do experience corner wear or stiffness but I do think that is expected of certain dyes. Mine wore well. The dimensions of the cuirs are deceptive. They hold much more than one thinks. The only con I can think of for you is the non adjustable shoulder strap but LC came up with an array of short shoulder straps and for me, I enjoy using the short shoulder straps instead of the long strap just because I don't enjoy the bag bumping along my hip when I walk.
> 
> End season sale starts anytime from late May or early June and lasts for a month. Initial discounts for seasonal colors are 30% off and sometimes in the last week of the sale, discounts dip slightly for certain items/lines. For classic colors, Sands Point Shop (authorised Longchamp reseller), frequently offers discounts up to 25% off.


Great info, thanks!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I emailed Longchamp a long time ago and was told that Metis is a mixture of lambskin and goatskin. I'm not sure whether this is still the case now; though the website still cites metis as the type of leather used. I have three in the smallest size. They are durable and very hardy. For some colors like red, users do experience corner wear or stiffness but I do think that is expected of certain dyes. Mine wore well. The dimensions of the cuirs are deceptive. They hold much more than one thinks. The only con I can think of for you is the non adjustable shoulder strap but LC came up with an array of short shoulder straps and for me, I enjoy using the short shoulder straps instead of the long strap just because I don't enjoy the bag bumping along my hip when I walk.



I also love this kind of leather - the softness and color saturation is amazing.... The bright colors are true jewel tone. Just like @frenzied, I disliked the long, not adjustable strap, and very happy with the new selection of short straps!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> very happy with the new selection of short straps!



If not for the short straps, I wouldn't have gotten the Pebble and Khaki cuirs.

Cheating with Longchamp tote from the Foulonne line. Sturdy but lightweight, the water resistant leather is absolutely fuss free. Been using a card holder as wallet from the same line as well. Cash and coins go into the middle slot.


----------



## sonyamorris

I had severe back pain due to heavy bags, so my Cervos and Veneta are temporarily “on vacation”, and I am cheating with this little buddy. This is Mandarina Duck, the Italian travel accessories brand. Backpack is amazingly light, practical and I am crazy about this chameleon color!
I am a “great leather bag” girl, and did not expect to be so happy with a nylon backpack
(Also, I haven't had a single backpack since elementary school!)
But my SLG’s are always BV


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Backpack is amazingly light, practical and I am crazy about this chameleon color:



I know Mandarina Duck. Very well made brand. Thank you for sharing. I'll be sure to look at the brand if I ever need another backpack. This color reminds me of Canard/Brighton, such a nice color. I'm a backpack lover as I enjoy being hands free. This is my favourite backpack for now. A Longchamp backpack from the Foulonne line.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

My only Bals. Love them both to pieces. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




(I was wearing BV sneakers [emoji6])


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> My only Bals.)



I can't pick which one I like better. Both are so pretty.


----------



## H’sKisses

Bal Cumin City with RM guitar strap so I can wear it crossbody. 

BV is still present, Ottone wallet and probably-Argento lanyard are with me today.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bal Cumin City with RM guitar strap so I can wear it crossbody.
> 
> BV is still present, Ottone wallet and probably-Argento lanyard are with me today.
> 
> View attachment 4388921



Love that leather.


----------



## H’sKisses

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love that leather.



Thank you! I’ve been debating rehoming it but I love the leather on it!


----------



## diane278

Cheating with an Elsa Peretti clutch.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Cheating with an Elsa Peretti clutch...]



Beautiful and you look good in fuschia, Diane.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bal Cumin City]



Love how you made the City even more e functional by adding a strap. All these gorgeous Bal bags are reminding me of the Bal bags I used to own.


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how you made the City even more e functional by adding a strap. All these gorgeous Bal bags are reminding me of the Bal bags I used to own.



I love them as cross bodies!


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful and you look good in fuschia, Diane.


Thank you!  I used to wear a lot of bright, or “jewel” colors,  but somewhere along the line I started buying more gray and navy.  I’m not sure why.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Thank you!  I used to wear a lot of bright, or “jewel” colors,  but somewhere along the line I started buying more gray and navy.  I’m not sure why.....


It is a phase; I used to be just black/navy/whites but lately I had been experimenting with a bit of yellows, pinks, greens and cobalt blues. I'm quite sure I'll come round to my neutrals again.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> My only Bals. Love them both to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388320
> 
> 
> (I was wearing BV sneakers [emoji6])





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bal Cumin City with RM guitar strap so I can wear it crossbody.
> 
> BV is still present, Ottone wallet and probably-Argento lanyard are with me today.
> 
> View attachment 4388921


girls, you rock!!!


----------



## ksuromax

ok, cound me in, cheating with Bal, too  
Bazar grafitti


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> ok, cound me in, cheating with Bal, too
> Bazar grafitti



[emoji173]️this. So edgy.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> [emoji173]️this. So edgy.


thank you!


----------



## diane278

Since I took out the black one Saturday, I decided to give the red version it’s turn....


----------



## anniebhu

ksuromax said:


> ok, cound me in, cheating with Bal, too
> Bazar grafitti



I like your pink dress & shoes....cheerful and very sharp


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> I like your pink dress & shoes....cheerful and very sharp


thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Since I took out the black one Saturday, I decided to give the red version it’s turn....
> 
> View attachment 4392232


What a lovely red bag, my favorite color.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> What a lovely red bag, my favorite color.


I love red, but for some reason, don’t wear it much anymore. The TCO clutches only came in red and black, and the price was so good that I decided to get both.  Now I’m glad I did!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I love red, but for some reason, don’t wear it much anymore. The TCO clutches only came in red and black, and the price was so good that I decided to get both.  Now I’m glad I did!


Wise move!!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Been saving and searching (!) for this for a while, and finally yesterday I managed to detour to the Hermes store in Brussels, and it was there [emoji322]. I am very happy with my new cute crossbody [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> I am very happy with my new cute crossbody]



Very nice color and somehow from afar, the hardware looks like it's interweaved. Interesting look!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4394819
> 
> 
> Been saving and searching (!) for this for a while, and finally yesterday I managed to detour to the Hermes store in Brussels, and it was there [emoji322]. I am very happy with my new cute crossbody [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



It’s lovely. Glad you found it!


----------



## sngsk

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4394819
> 
> 
> Been saving and searching (!) for this for a while, and finally yesterday I managed to detour to the Hermes store in Brussels, and it was there [emoji322]. I am very happy with my new cute crossbody [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Love it! Great colour and the hardware design...[emoji173]  u r making me want one too! [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4394819
> 
> 
> Been saving and searching (!) for this for a while, and finally yesterday I managed to detour to the Hermes store in Brussels, and it was there [emoji322]. I am very happy with my new cute crossbody [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


nice toffee colour (Gold?) and i guess it will pair perfectly with white linen in the summer, as well as with camel browns in autumn
Congrats and wear it in the best of health!


----------



## ksuromax

cheating - not cheating today 
Balenciaga Bazar clutch and BV espadrilles in Sunset


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> cheating - not cheating today
> Balenciaga Bazar clutch and BV espadrilles in Sunset


Love those Sunset espadrilles and that colorful clutch. So befitting of the sunny climate you are in. [emoji258]


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very nice color and somehow from afar, the hardware looks like it's interweaved. Interesting look!



The clasp is actually a ‘mosaic’, inspired by the mosaics on the floors of Hermés [emoji4]



Buckeyemommy said:


> It’s lovely. Glad you found it!



Thank you!



sngsk said:


> Love it! Great colour and the hardware design...[emoji173]  u r making me want one too! [emoji1]



So far I love it - small, but easy to use, tha strap can be doubled up like the Olimpia. 



ksuromax said:


> nice toffee colour (Gold?) and i guess it will pair perfectly with white linen in the summer, as well as with camel browns in autumn
> Congrats and wear it in the best of health!



Thank you! Yes, it is gold - in my opinion it goes with almost anything....[emoji7]


----------



## sngsk

Fendi peekaboo for today. Loving the defender- now i can carry it in crowded places stress-free. [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Fendi peekaboo for today.]



Looking fabulous and chic as always.


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking fabulous and chic as always.


Aww thank you [emoji5] [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Fendi peekaboo for today. Loving the defender- now i can carry it in crowded places stress-free. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399349


very tasteful and feminine!


----------



## muchstuff

Part cheat, part not...my new Arayla pebbled leather Harlow with suede lining, and my BV key wallet.


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Part cheat, part not...my new Arayla pebbled leather Harlow with suede lining, and my BV key wallet.
> View attachment 4401127



Oh that purple lining!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Oh that purple lining!


Nice little pop of colour!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Arayla pebbled leather Harlow with suede lining



This grey is gorgeous and I especially like the purple contrast lining.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Part cheat, part not...my new Arayla pebbled leather Harlow with suede lining, and my BV key wallet.
> View attachment 4401127


seems that someone is missing her china blue hobo....


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Part cheat, part not...my new Arayla pebbled leather Harlow with suede lining, and my BV key wallet.
> View attachment 4401127



Gorgeous Arayla! 
Love your BV key wallet! How much can you fit in it?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> seems that someone is missing her china blue hobo....


I may have been a little hasty selling that one...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I may have been a little hasty selling that one...


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Gorgeous Arayla!
> Love your BV key wallet! How much can you fit in it?


It's pretty good, I can fit in my inhaler, a small lip gloss, my actual (2) car keys (I'm keeping my cars keys off of the o ring so I don't have to have the wallet dangling from the ignition switch) and a CC and a bit of cash. Lots more room is you don't need to carry an inhaler!  The front slip pocket has a snap closure so you could put in some change, a CC fits but the snap is a little too hard to do up, some folded bills would be OK though.
There's a Barolo one on FP for $195 with two dozen watchers. Its in excellent condition as is mine, I don't know what they're all waiting for, I think the price is good considering they're $400 new.
https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-key-holder-barolo-355397


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> It's pretty good, I can fit in my inhaler, a small lip gloss, my actual (2) car keys (I'm keeping my cars keys off of the o ring so I don't have to have the wallet dangling from the ignition switch) and a CC and a bit of cash. Lots more room is you don't need to carry an inhaler!  The front slip pocket has a snap closure so you could put in some change, a CC fits but the snap is a little too hard to do up, some folded bills would be OK though.
> There's a Barolo one on FP for $195 with two dozen watchers. Its in excellent condition as is mine, I don't know what they're all waiting for, I think the price is good considering they're $400 new.
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-key-holder-barolo-355397



Thank you muchstuff! I don't carry inhaler, so maybe this will work for my lipsticks, hand sanitizer, and few odd thingys I carry around.  I am hesitating only cause I am trying to save for a "bigger" bag. The obsession never ends


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you muchstuff! I don't carry inhaler, so maybe this will work for my lipsticks, hand sanitizer, and few odd thingys I carry around.  I am hesitating only cause I am trying to save for a "bigger" bag. The obsession never ends


Tell me about it . For me its a good size for the days when I'm going for a walk, out to dinner, etc. and don't want to carry a bag but just the bare minimum essentials that I'd need. Keys, lip gloss, inhaler, money. Phone in my other pocket.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Quick trip to the Windy City while kids are on break.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> If not for the short straps, I wouldn't have gotten the Pebble and Khaki cuirs.
> 
> Cheating with Longchamp tote from the Foulonne line. Sturdy but lightweight, the water resistant leather is absolutely fuss free. Been using a card holder as wallet from the same line as well. Cash and coins go into the middle slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383830
> View attachment 4383831



I did not know that foulonne is water resistant! Now tempted to buy a foulonne tote (yes I have the small sling bag and the coin pouch [emoji4])


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Now tempted to buy a foulonne tote



I did not know too till my SA informed me that the leather is slightly treated to withstand water. Definitely not in a thunderstorm (we won't mistreat them that way [emoji38]) but slight rain renders no worries. It makes me love the line even more. Hope LC comes up with a new tote style soon cos the current choices are so limited.

*I thought you also have the Foulonne backpack in Navy?


----------



## Phiomega

Cheat two consecutive days with two small beauties...


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I did not know too till my SA informed me that the leather is slightly treated to withstand water. Definitely not in a thunderstorm (we won't mistreat them that way [emoji38]) but slight rain renders no worries. It makes me love the line even more. Hope LC comes up with a new tote style soon cos the current choices are so limited.
> 
> *I thought you also have the Foulonne backpack in Navy?



You have an elephant memory indeed! I do have a fou backpack in Navy! Feeling guilty that I forgot to mention it! And my backpack indeed survive rainy days in London the other day - I thought I was lucky, but I guess it is the leather indeed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I guess it is the leather indeed.



I guess I remembered because your reveals and pictures are memorable. [emoji6] I recall that gloomy rainy weather pic of Fou backpack by the window, with your umbrella by it. Gloomy London weather no doubt but yay to not having to worry about our bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> two small beauties.]



Such lovely bags with distinct designs and quality leather.


----------



## ksuromax

Getting ready to meet my ZA tote, meanwhile practising with a similar shape of a bag - Balenciaga Bazar


----------



## sonyamorris

Out of town for important music competition, so I need a bag that I don’t need to worry about...
Wish me a good luck!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Wish me a good luck!



Best of luck! LC is best at times like this.



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Bazar



Stylish and perfectly coordinated as always!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stylish and perfectly coordinated as always!


----------



## H’sKisses

Good luck!


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> Out of town for important music competition, so I need a bag that I don’t need to worry about...
> Wish me a good luck!


Best of luck!


----------



## Phiomega

sonyamorris said:


> Out of town for important music competition, so I need a bag that I don’t need to worry about...
> Wish me a good luck!



Beautiful color. Best of luck!!!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Out of town for important music competition, so I need a bag that I don’t need to worry about...
> Wish me a good luck!


Good luck!!


----------



## southernbelle43

sonyamorris said:


> Out of town for important music competition, so I need a bag that I don’t need to worry about...
> Wish me a good luck!


Break a leg!!  (For those whose English is a second language it is considered bad luck in the entertainment business to wish someone “good luck” so they say “break a leg” instead). My daughter is an entertainer).


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Break a leg!!  (For those whose English is a second language it is considered bad luck in the entertainment business to wish someone “good luck” so they say “break a leg” instead). My daughter is an entertainer).


i was going to write the same, but decided to stick to more common and clear 'good luck'


----------



## muchstuff

I've wanted this one since it came out in 2017, my first Balenciaga Bazar in medium...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I've wanted this one since it came out in 2017, my first Balenciaga Bazar in medium...
> View attachment 4415466


Fab one!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> I've wanted this one since it came out in 2017, my first Balenciaga Bazar in medium...
> View attachment 4415466



Nice!


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Fab one!


Great emoji


----------



## sngsk

Is it still cheating if i have my lil BV buddy, Alfred, with me?? [emoji1]


----------



## grietje

I think it’s an honor for him to be on your Hermes!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I think it’s an honor for him to be on your Hermes!


i think it's honour for Hermes to have Albert accompanying it


----------



## Phiomega

sngsk said:


> Is it still cheating if i have my lil BV buddy, Alfred, with me?? [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417260



I am loving the whole outfit! I don’t think Alfred mind at all [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

An oldie but goodie... LV delightful PM - I used LV a lot when my son was still very small - totally worry free inside and out... I even spill water on the vachetta strap but there was no watermark whatsoever. Given logo bag is back, I thought it maybe time to take her out....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4419247
> 
> An oldie but goodie... LV delightful PM - I used LV a lot when my son was still very small - totally worry free inside and out... I even spill water on the vachetta strap but there was no watermark whatsoever. Given logo bag is back, I thought it maybe time to take her out....



I just sold this bag. It’s great but just wasn’t grabbing it often. Still have my GM, that one I won’t let go of. [emoji3]


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> I just sold this bag. It’s great but just wasn’t grabbing it often. Still have my GM, that one I won’t let go of. [emoji3]



You use to have both PM and GM? It is quite a simple elegant style isn’t it? I like the ease of the style...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> You use to have both PM and GM? It is quite a simple elegant style isn’t it? I like the ease of the style...



Yes I had the old style PM, newer version MM and the GM. I was never crazy about the newer MM and sold it within a year. I really never thought I would part with the PM, but I have made so many recent purchases I justified to my hubby by promising to sell a few and “dig deep”. [emoji20]. I can’t imagine parting with the GM. What would I use to sneak dinner for 5 into the movies?  Lol


----------



## muchstuff

Bought her a year ago, finally taking her out for a spin, my Issey Miyake Bao Bao...


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Bought her a year ago, finally taking her out for a spin, my Issey Miyake Bao Bao...
> View attachment 4424603



What a cool looking tote! Is it practical to carry?


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> What a cool looking tote! Is it practical to carry?


First day carrying her. It’s not a bag with a lot of depth and I wouldn’t  want to load her up too heavily. Give me a few days to answer better.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> What a cool looking tote! Is it practical to carry?


She also changes shape when you put her down. I've seen a tutorial on how you can fold in the corners and make a heart shape out of her.


----------



## muchstuff

Needed a bigger bag to (ahem) "carry" a few things back from Blaine today, so pulled out my Coach Bandit (aptly named)...


----------



## hockeygirl

muchstuff said:


> She also changes shape when you put her down. I've seen a tutorial on how you can fold in the corners and make a heart shape out of her.
> View attachment 4425060



Love your Bao Bao.  I have this one in a matte grey color and a black crossbody.  I get more compliments on my Bao Baos than any other designer bags.  They are really fun to use and can fit a surprising amount of stuff.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> She also changes shape when you put her down. I've seen a tutorial on how you can fold in the corners and make a heart shape out of her.
> View attachment 4425060


That is a most interesting bag. What is it made of?


----------



## muchstuff

hockeygirl said:


> Love your Bao Bao.  I have this one in a matte grey color and a black crossbody.  I get more compliments on my Bao Baos than any other designer bags.  They are really fun to use and can fit a surprising amount of stuff.  Enjoy your bag!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a most interesting bag. What is it made of?


The panels are PVC.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Needed a bigger bag to (ahem) "carry" a few things back from Blaine today, so pulled out my Coach Bandit (aptly named)...
> View attachment 4426943


lol  
you are like Salma and Pe


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> lol
> you are like Salma and Pe


----------



## ksuromax

cheating today


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> cheating today



If you are going to cheat, might as well doing it with this beauty


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga bag and bracelet, but BV doggo is always on the watch!


----------



## sngsk

Cheating today but wearing BV bangle to assuage the guilt


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Bought her a year ago, finally taking her out for a spin, my Issey Miyake Bao Bao...
> View attachment 4424603



Hi muchstuff! I hope you don't mind me asking one more question about the Bao Bao! Does it fit over the shoulder? The handle drop seems a bit small but maybe with stuff inside bag it drops a bit?  Thank you

edit for spelling


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Hi muchstuff! I hope you don't mind me asking one more question about the Bao Bao! Does it fit over the shoulder? The handle drop seems a bit small but maybe with stuff inside bag it drops a bit?  Thank you
> 
> edit for spelling


Strap drop on this style is 6.5". I can wear it on my shoulder but it's an armpit bag. It doesn't really drop the way leather does but mine is still pretty unworn. I would actually hope it doesn't drop because that would mean your PVC has probably  stretched.
This bag is 13" x 13". There's a larger one and I would imagine the handle drop is greater. My local Nordies has a pretty limited selection but I've seen several different styles with an online search.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Strap drop on this style is 6.5". I can wear it on my shoulder but it's an armpit bag. It doesn't really drop the way leather does but mine is still pretty unworn. I would actually hope it doesn't drop because that would mean your PVC has probably  stretched.
> This bag is 13" x 13". There's a larger one and I would imagine the handle drop is greater. My local Nordies has a pretty limited selection but I've seen several different styles with an online search.



very helpful info! Many thanks!! If its an armpit bag it may not work for me  I will go to my Nordies to see if they have it and try it on.   Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> very helpful info! Many thanks!! If its an armpit bag it may not work for me  I will go to my Nordies to see if they have it and try it on.   Thanks again!


Can you sneak a pic of the styles they carry?  Curious to see what else is available


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Can you sneak a pic of the styles they carry?  Curious to see what else is available


Yes! I will try to swing by tomorrow after a dentist appt in the morning. I hope they have some!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Can you sneak a pic of the styles they carry?  Curious to see what else is available





dolali said:


> Yes! I will try to swing by tomorrow after a dentist appt in the morning. I hope they have some!



I did not make it today to Nordis. I will try to go tomorrow


----------



## muchstuff

And in a total departure from my usual BV and Bal, my Alexander Wang Rockie...


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Can you sneak a pic of the styles they carry?  Curious to see what else is available



Hi muchstuff, This is in regards to the Bao Bao, sorry for the delay in responding!  So I went to BOTH Nordstrom stores in my town expecting to see a few Bao Bao bags, and neither had ANY.  I think their handbag section is shrinking, which is so, so disappointing!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Hi muchstuff, This is in regards to the Bao Bao, sorry for the delay in responding!  So I went to BOTH Nordstrom stores in my town expecting to see a few Bao Bao bags, and neither had ANY.  I think their handbag section is shrinking, which is so, so disappointing!


Darn, thanks, I'll have to check the Vancouver store next time I'm downtown...


----------



## muchstuff

Oops, another pre-loved Chanel...


----------



## cosima

My new LV Capucines in red with matching scarf.
The Taurillon leather is absolutely gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

cosima said:


> View attachment 4468718
> View attachment 4468717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new LV Capucines in red with matching scarf.
> The Taurillon leather is absolutely gorgeous! I love it!


Beautiful!


----------



## sngsk

That raspberry red is gorgeous!


----------



## cosima

Thank you very much, ladies! 
I‘m really happy with it.


----------



## ksuromax

raided Balenciaga yesterday, 1 bag and 1 pouch came home with me


----------



## sngsk

As much as i love _all_ my bags, I am a little sad to not be bringing a BV out with me today.


----------



## diane278

I cheated with an Elsa Peretti Bean clutch....I couldn't be expected to resist a clutch with a big silver bean on it, right?


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> As much as i love _all_ my bags, I am a little sad to not be bringing a BV out with me today.


I am sorry, but no one could be sad carrying that beauty!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Date night last night called for pulling out my treasured boy bag.  I’ve wanted this bag as long as I can remember.


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> Date night last night called for pulling out my treasured boy bag.  I’ve wanted this bag as long as I can remember.


Lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> I’ve wanted this bag as long as I can remember.


I've always thought the Boy Bag is edgy and cool!


----------



## sngsk

Realised it's been ages since I brought this one out but I have Goma hitching a ride and a BV necklace so not _exactly _cheating


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> so not _exactly _cheating


You look so lovely. Can't help smiling at the sight of Goma. Adorable!


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look so lovely. Can't help smiling at the sight of Goma. Adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Cheating for the last 2 days ... 
Balenciaga Work in Pewter, 2005


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Work in Pewter


Very pretty metallic. The lighting makes it look like a chameleon, silver looking on the left and a touch of rose gold on the right. Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Just got this Issey Miyake Bao Bao Platinum Mix tote ytd. There is no leather on this bag but I still adore it for its architectural/origami aspect. Quoting @muchstuff , I like how I never know what form it will take whenever I set it down. I had wanted one for many years and glad that the right color finally came along.


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just got this Issey Miyake Bao Bao Platinum Mix tote ytd. There is no leather on this bag but I still adore it for its architectural/origami aspect. Quoting @muchstuff , I like how I never know what form it will take whenever I set it down. I had wanted one for many years and glad that the right color finally came along.


What are they made of?   I have often wondered.  Is it heavy?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> What are they made of?   I have often wondered.  Is it heavy?


PVC! And they are very very light


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> What are they made of?   I have often wondered.  Is it heavy?


PVC.  Indeed, I still can't fathom why I bought a plastic bag... 
It is very light and as flat as it looks, accommodates a lot. Two settings for strap length. I carried it out for the morning and then to dinner. I'm very happy with it. It is a very easy bag to use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> And they are very very light


So light that I hardly felt it on my shoulder.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> PVC.  Indeed, I still can't fathom why I bought a plastic bag...
> It is very light and as flat as it looks, accommodates a lot. Two settings for strap length. I carried it out for the morning and then to dinner. I'm very happy with it. It is a very easy bag to use.


lovely colour, very edgy!  enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just got this Issey Miyake Bao Bao Platinum Mix tote ytd. There is no leather on this bag but I still adore it for its architectural/origami aspect. Quoting @muchstuff , I like how I never know what form it will take whenever I set it down. I had wanted one for many years and glad that the right color finally came along.


You know how much I love this bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> You know how much I love this bag


Yes! And I'm elated that you love what I love too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> lovely colour, very edgy!  enjoy!


Thank you! My friends say it is very me. I hope that is a compliment?


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> PVC.  Indeed, I still can't fathom why I bought a plastic bag...
> It is very light and as flat as it looks, accommodates a lot. Two settings for strap length. I carried it out for the morning and then to dinner. I'm very happy with it. It is a very easy bag to use.


Hey my Von Holzhausen bags in Technik “leather” are some of my very favorites.  No one does eco friendly like she does.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> Von Holzhausen bags in Technik “leather” are some of my very favorites.


I've looked at Von Holzhausen in the past too! I like how minimalist and yet interesting her designs are. Didn't take the plunge as the cost of return is not viable for me if it did not work out. Thanks for sharing about them. Time for me to relook at what they have to offer now. One very important factor for me is weight. Are they heavy?


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've looked at Von Holzhausen in the past too! I like how minimalist and yet interesting her designs are. Didn't take the plunge as the cost of return is not viable for me if it did not work out. Thanks for sharing about them. Time for me to relook at what they have to offer now. One very important factor for me is weight. Are they heavy?


They weigh ounces, not pounds!!!! My new medium shopper is awesome.oh my tortilla soup looks terrible but it is the best ever, lol.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

[QUOTE="southernbelle43, post: 33216379, member: 609302",] 
They weigh ounces, not pounds!!![/QUOTE]
Cool! A light and well designed bag is appealing! Your shopper looks lovely. I especially love that knot detail. 

That tortilla soup looks just fine, taste matters more to me when it comes to food.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! My friends say it is very me. I hope that is a compliment?


nah, i've seen you! you are much more beautiful!  
just kidding  
but i am sure it compliments your lovely style nicely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> sure it compliments your lovely style nicely!


You are too kind! Thank you my dear! It definitely suits my casual lifestyle. I just hope I don't get too carried away with Bao Bao.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are too kind! Thank you my dear! It definitely suits my casual lifestyle. I just hope I don't get too carried away with Bao Bao.


I'm thinking at least four...


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are too kind! Thank you my dear! It definitely suits my casual lifestyle. I just hope I don't get too carried away with Bao Bao.


 
how i know this feeling!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm thinking at least four...


.......


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> .......


Oh stop, like you don't get multiples


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Oh stop, like you don't get multiples


Bals, or BVs - yes! but not cheating repeatedly!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Bals, or BVs - yes! but not cheating repeatedly!!


Well that depends on which forum you're posting. You're ALWAYS cheating on one or the other...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Well that depends on which forum you're posting. You're ALWAYS cheating on one or the other...


Bals and BV is not cheating! 
Bao Bao and Chanel is!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Bals and BV is not cheating!
> Bao Bao and Chanel is!!


BV's cheating on Bal, Bal's cheating on BV


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> BV's cheating on Bal, Bal's cheating on BV


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I'm thinking at least four...


great! I have company. I'm sort of thinking about the third (6by6) and the fourth... Oops! 



ksuromax said:


> How i know this feeling!


I feel less guilty for even thinking already. 



muchstuff said:


> Oh stop, like you don't get multiples


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> great! I have company. I'm sort of thinking about the third (6by6) and the fourth... Oops!
> 
> 
> I feel less guilty for even thinking already.


But which 6x6? Don't forget the Row!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> But which 6x6? Don't forget the Row!


That's the thing about the 6x6. So many choices! But since BaoBao is launching new designs and colors frequently, I can take my time. 
I hope the ROW miraculously appears. Then it can claim fourth position...or maybe even third if luck is on my side.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@muchstuff I'll be sure to inform you when I find the Row, you might wish to be bag twins!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> @muchstuff I'll be sure to inform you when I find the Row, you might wish to be bag twins!


A distinct possibility...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sngsk said:


> As much as i love _all_ my bags, I am a little sad to not be bringing a BV out with me today.



Yes, that’s definitely sad.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Oh stop, like you don't get multiples


Ditto Ksuromax.  You cannot hide from us for sure.


----------



## southernbelle43

Frenziedhandbag, I agree that taste is more important for sure, but that bowl came out looking rather ugly, lol.  Especially on this site where so many posters do such lovely staging of their bags at a restaurant. Rather embarrassing.  Today has been totally embarrassing. On Facebook there was this hilarious file of photos that four men had staged with the title, if men posted photos like women.  It was great. So I shared it.  However, the only thing that shared on my home page was the first photo of four men rather scantily dressed.  As an older woman, my family members have seen this and I am getting a lot of flack...I think they believe I have lost it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> .I think they believe I have lost it.


Hahahaha! But I'm sure they know you well, in the sense that even if the photos aren't complete, they might have guessed it's your sense of humor at work, rather than something else?

With regards to photo taking, DH thinks I take the worst pictures. He talks about centering the subject, finding the frame whereas I just snap a pic without thinking much. Like this bowl of delicious tofu (made from soy beans), just cooked simply with sesame broth and served cold. It was refreshing and what was remarkable was the fact that the chef can cut the tofu into such thin noodle-like texture and I can eat it like noodles with chopsticks. DH took a look at my picture and commented "you ought to add a pair of chopsticks to make it look more photographic" and "there's a shadow over your bowl".


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahahaha! But I'm sure they know you well, in the sense that even if the photos aren't complete, they might have guessed it's your sense of humor at work, rather than something else?
> 
> With regards to photo taking, DH thinks I take the worst pictures. He talks about centering the subject, finding the frame whereas I just snap a pic without thinking much. Like this bowl of delicious tofu (made from soy beans), just cooked simply with sesame broth and served cold. It was refreshing and what was remarkable was the fact that the chef can cut the tofu into such thin noodle-like texture and I can eat it like noodles with chopsticks. DH took a look at my picture and commented "you ought to add a pair of chopsticks to make it look more photographic" and "there's a shadow over your bowl".


 I would not show DH my photos from now on!  The picture is great.  For heavens sake, do not showhim my
soup!


----------



## sngsk

Was a toss-up between this and my PO cabat for a business conference. Took _alot_ of willpower to leave PO behind.


----------



## cosima

Today with my LV Capucines in red an matching Hermes scarf.
I had the need for something red!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> I had the need for something red!


Glorious set. Stunning!


----------



## cosima

frenziedhandbag said:


> Glorious set. Stunning!



Thank you so much, frenziedhandbag


----------



## ksuromax

cheating with Bal today, Triangle in Marc Chagall museum


----------



## grietje

Tan Prada Soft Tote.  It matches my outfit better.  Will switch to BV tomorrow.


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Was a toss-up between this and my PO cabat for a business conference. Took _alot_ of willpower to leave PO behind.


I am sure it is most difficult to HAVE to carry that Birkin, lol


----------



## H’sKisses

Coquelicot Town, but still have my Zip Around Tote


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Coquelicot Town, but still have my Zip Around Tote


That is a gorgeous red!


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is a gorgeous red!



Thanks! It really is... I’ve been debating letting it go since I haven’t been showing my Bals any love lately. But it really is a great red!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! It really is... I’ve been debating letting it go since I haven’t been showing my Bals any love lately. But it really is a great red!


it is a great one, indeed! 
which year is it? 11 or 12?


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> it is a great one, indeed!
> which year is it? 11 or 12?


 The one with the non adjustable strap, so I think 2011? If I remember what I was told, Coq was in both years, but the earlier one was non adjustable?


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> The one with the non adjustable strap, so I think 2011? If I remember what I was told, Coq was in both years, but the earlier one was non adjustable?


yup, correct
then, it must be 11


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> But it really is a great red!


Whilst browsing Bal threads some time ago, I recall this red is very coveted. It will be hard for you to let it go.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is a gorgeous red!


What she said. ☺️


----------



## muchstuff

Lots of cheats today...Balenciaga 02 flat brass First, F/W 05 grey City, and my new Bao Bao...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Lots of cheats today...Balenciaga 02 flat brass First, F/W 05 grey City, and my new Bao Bao...


What a glorious trio! All in perfect neutral colors! Cheating totally justified!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a glorious trio! All in perfect neutral colors! Cheating totally justified!


I'm surrounded by enablers


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I'm surrounded by enablers


But you are one yourself, and a strong one too!


----------



## sngsk

Fendi peekaboo and defender today.


----------



## muchstuff

Cheating with old Balenciaga today...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Cheating with old Balenciaga


The oldies are the goodies.


----------



## dyyong

hahahahaha, I have no idea how I missed this thread!! technically I am not loyal to any particular brand so that means I am not a cheater either, am I right? I am right? right?


----------



## diane278

dyyong said:


> hahahahaha, I have no idea how I missed this thread!! technically I am not loyal to any particular brand so that means I am not a cheater either, am I right? I am right? right?


Maybe that makes you a bag “player”.


----------



## dyyong

diane278 said:


> Maybe that makes you a bag “player”.


I guess I am 
Truth is there are so many pretty bags out there!!!! I know you ladies all agrees!


----------



## muchstuff

My beater Chanel on the road hobo...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> My beater Chanel on the road hobo...


I love how relaxed this Chanel looks. Perfect casual style!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how relaxed this Chanel looks. Perfect casual style!


Yup, she's a good old bag .


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> My beater Chanel on the road hobo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518404


Is this from Outdoor Ligne line?


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> Is this from Outdoor Ligne line?





dyyong said:


> Is this from Outdoor Ligne line?


It’s called the “on the road hobo”.


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> It’s called the “on the road hobo”.


----------



## LouiseCPH

I actually wore my BV chain tote to work today, but now I am going out and cheating with my Hermes Mosaic bag


----------



## muchstuff

Cheating with the Bao Bao...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Yup, she's a good old bag .


I think someone called me that recently!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I think someone called me that recently!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I think someone called me that recently!


I’ve been “ma’am” for at least twenty years.....probably longer....instead of accepting the truth of it, I usually write it off to the speaker being a teenager....or twenty something....or perhaps thirty something....


----------



## jeune_fille

I bought a Tomas Maier era Large Veneta. Is that considered cheating? Also, Tomas Maier Era RTWs.


----------



## indiaink

jeune_fille said:


> I bought a Tomas Maier era Large Veneta. Is that considered cheating? Also, Tomas Maier Era RTWs.


No, it is not. Still honoring BV. Although - you may be right, now that I think about it.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> No, it is not. Still honoring BV. Although - you may be right, now that I think about it.


No, it's the DL designs that are cheaters .


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> No, it's the DL designs that are cheaters .


Totally agree!


----------



## jeune_fille

Gosh this is funny. lol


----------



## indiaink

jeune_fille said:


> Gosh this is funny. lol


Funny? FUNNY? 

Sigh. I've been reading old threads, poring over my BV book, and BV, to me, just isn't BV with Tomas. But we've talked about this enough, I suppose.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> No, it's the DL designs that are cheaters .


Hahahahaha


----------



## muchstuff

Weekend getaway with my Balenciaga olive flat brass First...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend getaway with my Balenciaga olive flat brass First...


Beauty all around!


----------



## ksuromax

cheating - not cheating
Bal bag but BV espadrilles and a good dozen of accessories: lanyard is peeking out from the bag and my silver pieces all over me


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


>


Looking electrifying good! Love this hot pink and purple combo on you.


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> cheating - not cheating
> Bal bag but BV espadrilles and a good dozen of accessories: lanyard is peeking out from the bag and my silver pieces all over me


That Bal is so special! N those purple espadrilles


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> cheating - not cheating
> Bal bag but BV espadrilles and a good dozen of accessories: lanyard is peeking out from the bag and my silver pieces all over me


That Bal is magic!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking electrifying good! Love this hot pink and purple combo on you.


Thank you!  


sngsk said:


> That Bal is so special! N those purple espadrilles


thanks! they are from my Italian shopping raid  wore them first time yesterday, again confirmed that BV makes the best espadrilles! 


Nibb said:


> That Bal is magic!


thank you very much!


----------



## jeune_fille

indiaink said:


> Funny? FUNNY?
> 
> Sigh. I've been reading old threads, poring over my BV book, and BV, to me, just isn't BV with Tomas. But we've talked about this enough, I suppose.



Nooo it wasn't about you 
DL was the cheater hahaha


----------



## dyyong

Road tripping with Tod’s D Restyling, kids said mom’s bag finally come in handy  (she took 18 out of the machine!)


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> Road tripping with Tod’s D Restyling, kids said mom’s bag finally come in handy  (she took 18 out of the machine!)


The winnah!


----------



## Bagzcloset

Sold my BV cesta and ended up getting a Miu Miu cesta. As heavy as BV’s but love the colour.


----------



## jeune_fille

Chanel shopping tote SS 2017


----------



## jeune_fille

I guess I was kind of ‘polyamorous’ that day because I was also wearing a BV Safari dress.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

jeune_fille said:


> View attachment 4529392
> 
> Chanel shopping tote SS 2017


That is so cute!


----------



## diane278

H Medor clutch with PHW. Out to lunch with a friend who insisted that we have peach margaritas. I think a nap is in order......


----------



## muchstuff

Purchased this cutie from the Coach Kaffe Fassett (textile artist) designer collaboration.


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> Purchased this cutie from the Coach Kaffe Fassett (textile artist) designer collaboration.


Beautiful print!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Purchased this cutie from the Coach Kaffe Fassett (textile artist) designer collaboration.
> View attachment 4534373
> View attachment 4534374
> View attachment 4534375


Lovely!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Lovely!





sngsk said:


> Beautiful print!



Google Kaffe Fassett when you have a moment and look at some of the floral prints he's done, they're worth a look. Wish I was a quilter...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Purchased this cutie from the Coach Kaffe Fassett (textile artist) designer collaboration.
> View attachment 4534373
> View attachment 4534374
> View attachment 4534375


Woman, now I must have one of these; I think I'll pick one up as a Christmas gift as well. Thank you for the great idea!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Woman, now I must have one of these; I think I'll pick one up as a Christmas gift as well. Thank you for the great idea!


Here's a pic of the other one, love the colours but why couldn't it be made of leather??? And the patterns are all different, so it pays to go look at it IRL if you can! (I actually like mine better than the pic on their website).


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> H Medor clutch with PHW. Out to lunch with a friend who insisted that we have peach margaritas. I think a nap is in order......
> View attachment 4532641


Peach margaritas, yum. A friend and I splurged on those a few weeks ago. I have a slightly smaller version of your bracelet and love it. What are your shoes?  I’ve noticed them in several photos but can’t recall if you’ve said?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Half cheating this week.


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Half cheating this week.


Perfect combo


----------



## dolali

Buckeyemommy said:


> Half cheating this week.



Pair of beauties


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Peach margaritas, yum. A friend and I splurged on those a few weeks ago. I have a slightly smaller version of your bracelet and love it. What are your shoes?  I’ve noticed them in several photos but can’t recall if you’ve said?


I’ve loved the bone cuffs since I first saw them several decades ago. I feel naked without mine. 
The shoes are Eileen Fisher espadrilles. They come in black & white. I meant to post that photo while I was waiting for my ride but didn’t have time. On the way home I managed to post it......but those drinks were pretty strong.


----------



## Nibb

Buckeyemommy said:


> Half cheating this week.


Two beautiful bags.


----------



## diane278

‘Canvas clutch that looks and feels like a rolled newspaper.



Crazy....but it came with its dust bag..__


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> ‘Canvas clutch that looks and feels like a rolled newspaper.
> View attachment 4539316
> View attachment 4539317
> 
> Crazy....but it came with its dust bag..__
> View attachment 4539318


Now that is cute!! And you look good carrying it, my dear!!


----------



## jeune_fille

Wow! that novelty bag is a conversation starter!


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> ‘Canvas clutch that looks and feels like a rolled newspaper


Now that is just adorable! Love it.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> ‘Canvas clutch that looks and feels like a rolled newspaper.
> View attachment 4539316
> View attachment 4539317
> 
> Crazy....but it came with its dust bag..__
> View attachment 4539318


beyond words cute and funky!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

New to me Hermes Bolide 27.....


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> New to me Hermes Bolide 27.....


looks lovely on you!


----------



## muchstuff

Been shopping Coach lately, this is my new oxblood pebbled duffle, love the fact that the strap has enough riveted holes to accommodate my lack of height. That's HUGE, it rarely happens. A simple bag but I think it's perfect.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Been shopping Coach lately, this is my new oxblood pebbled duffle, love the fact that the strap has enough riveted holes to accommodate my lack of height. That's HUGE, it rarely happens. A simple bag but I think it's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4540046
> View attachment 4540048
> View attachment 4540057


fabulous colour!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> fabulous colour!!!


Thanks, super easy carry as well.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Been shopping Coach lately, this is my new oxblood pebbled duffle, love the fact that the strap has enough riveted holes to accommodate my lack of height. That's HUGE, it rarely happens. A simple bag but I think it's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4540046
> View attachment 4540048
> View attachment 4540057


Great bag! I have a Rogue tote in Oxblood, it’s seriously one of my favorite bags. Enjoy your duffle.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Great bag! I have a Rogue tote in Oxblood, it’s seriously one of my favorite bags. Enjoy your duffle.


Thanks, I have the small Bandit in oxblood as well but am considering setting it free. The duffle works better for me and I'm planning on getting it in smooth saddle as well.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I have the small Bandit in oxblood as well but am considering setting it free. The duffle works better for me and I'm planning on getting it in smooth saddle as well.


The saddle color is beautiful, please post when you get the bag, I really love some of the bags they are doing now.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> The saddle color is beautiful, please post when you get the bag, I really love some of the bags they are doing now.


I think he said it would be in near the end of the month.


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> looks lovely on you!



Thank you - am very happy with it


----------



## grietje

LouiseCPH said:


> New to me Hermes Bolide 27.....



Is that Potiron?  I had a 37cm in that color.  Beautiful.


----------



## LouiseCPH

grietje said:


> Is that Potiron?  I had a 37cm in that color.  Beautiful.



Yes, it is!

 I am at that fase where I have to have my bag close by when I’m at home - just so I can look at it. Sigh. 

The color really works for me. Goes with everything in my wardrobe that normally coordinate with my rusty large Belly Veneta, only it is small so I can use it more for non-work events. Who says you can’t buy happiness (at least for a little while).....


----------



## jeune_fille

Good Lord! Are we suppose to expect this kind of bags in SS2020 

It is becoming a Balenciaga every season.


----------



## southernbelle43

Good grief.


----------



## muchstuff

jeune_fille said:


> View attachment 4543020
> 
> Good Lord! Are we suppose to expect this kind of bags in SS2020
> 
> It is becoming a Balenciaga every season.


----------



## izumi1460

jeune_fille said:


> View attachment 4543020
> 
> Good Lord! Are we suppose to expect this kind of bags in SS2020
> 
> It is becoming a Balenciaga every season.


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> View attachment 4543020
> 
> Good Lord! Are we suppose to expect this kind of bags in SS2020
> 
> It is becoming a Balenciaga every season.


by shape it looks like a Marie bag, maybe it's just wrapped and will reveal a new colour/treatment/finish on a day X?? 
(i'm still hoping for the better)


----------



## jeune_fille

OMG! Youre probably right! Maybe Ive become so cynical. But we will know on Thursday! I can't wait for @V0N1B2's post


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> by shape it looks like a Marie bag, maybe it's just wrapped and will reveal a new colour/treatment/finish on a day X??
> (i'm still hoping for the better)


Now that is having a positive  outlook!


----------



## cosima

LV Mini Dauphine.
After a long time I have bought another LV bag. I‘m disappointed about the new collection of BV.


----------



## cosima

LouiseCPH said:


> New to me Hermes Bolide 27.....



The Bolide is such a classic and classy Bag! 
I have 2 Kelly bags, but I like the Bolide more, the night Kelly is so unpractical to open.
I think I will sell it and buy the Bolide!


----------



## LouiseCPH

cosima said:


> The Bolide is such a classic and classy Bag!
> I have 2 Kelly bags, but I like the Bolide more, the night Kelly is so unpractical to open.
> I think I will sell it and buy the Bolide!



So far, I am very happy with it


----------



## ksuromax

After a visit to our boutique a week ago and seeing new silver pieces by DL i realised that this BV is gone for me, too. 
And that made me look elsewhere 
It's our wedding anny and i wanted something but was not sure what exacly, so, when BV could not suggest me anything interesting, i remembered about Tiffany. 
Pleased to be @diane278 's twin finally, after a long while a score a bone cuff and i love it! 
while i was searching for this one, i unexpectedly found something i could not even hope to find after so many years! 
i was a little girl when i saw this ad and totally fell in love with the ring! almost 3 decades after i found it!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> After a visit to our boutique a week ago and seeing new silver pieces by DL i realised that this BV is gone for me, too.
> And that made me look elsewhere
> It's our wedding anny and i wanted something but was not sure what exacly, so, when BV could not suggest me anything interesting, i remembered about Tiffany.
> Pleased to be @diane278 's twin finally, after a long while a score a bone cuff and i love it!
> while i was searching for this one, i unexpectedly found something i could not even hope to find after so many years!
> i was a little girl when i saw this ad and totally fell in love with the ring! almost 3 decades after i found it!


Beautiful pieces! Happy anniversary!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> After a visit to our boutique a week ago and seeing new silver pieces by DL i realised that this BV is gone for me, too.
> And that made me look elsewhere
> It's our wedding anny and i wanted something but was not sure what exacly, so, when BV could not suggest me anything interesting, i remembered about Tiffany.
> Pleased to be @diane278 's twin finally, after a long while a score a bone cuff and i love it!
> while i was searching for this one, i unexpectedly found something i could not even hope to find after so many years!
> i was a little girl when i saw this ad and totally fell in love with the ring! almost 3 decades after i found it!


Congratulations! It’s no secret how I feel about the bone cuff.  Enjoy yours...I know you will!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful pieces! Happy anniversary!





diane278 said:


> Congratulations! It’s no secret how I feel about the bone cuff.  Enjoy yours...I know you will!


thank you very much, Ladies!


----------



## sngsk

Gorgeous pieces! Happy anniversary!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Gorgeous pieces! Happy anniversary!


thank you!


----------



## runner1234

Love this!


cosima said:


> View attachment 4548324
> View attachment 4548325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Mini Dauphine.
> After a long time I have bought another LV bag. I‘m disappointed about the new collection of BV.


----------



## cosima

runner1234 said:


> Love this!



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

cheating on BV with Tiffany and Mulberry, but my footwear is always BV


----------



## muchstuff

A new brand for me, the Duplex bag by The Row. Super comfy to carry.


----------



## muchstuff

@diane278, @ksuromax...triplets!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @diane278, @ksuromax...triplets!
> View attachment 4563924


yeeey!!!  
isn't it gorgeous??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yeeey!!!
> isn't it gorgeous??


It truly is, and so comfortable.


----------



## BV_fan

muchstuff said:


> A new brand for me, the Duplex bag by The Row. Super comfy to carry.


Love it! The Row might be my next love, now that BV is it doing for me lately. Is there any obvious branding?


----------



## muchstuff

BV_fan said:


> Love it! The Row might be my next love, now that BV is it doing for me lately. Is there any obvious branding?


Very subtle, at least on this style, you have to look for it. Bottom corner of the bag, see pic.
I don't know much about how The Row bags wear, etc. They are over-priced to my mind but so are so many others. I was surprised when I saw it was the Olsen twins who started the company, TBH that probably would have put me off had I known before I fell in love with the style 
EDIT: take a google at the top handle and the sideby, nice styles as well.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Very subtle, at least on this style, you have to look for it. Bottom corner of the bag, see pic.
> I don't know much about how The Row bags wear, etc. They are over-priced to my mind but so are so many others. I was surprised when I saw it was the Olsen twins who started the company, TBH that probably would have put me off had I known before I fell in love with the style
> EDIT: take a google at the top handle and the sideby, nice styles as well.
> View attachment 4564237


An older article, but still worth the read (about The Row): https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-surprise-luxury-label-1400107473

And also the Wikipedia entry, more informative: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Row_(fashion_label)


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> An older article, but still worth the read (about The Row): https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-surprise-luxury-label-1400107473
> 
> And also the Wikipedia entry, more informative: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Row_(fashion_label)


Very interesting, thanks for that. I guess my vision of them was sort of stuck in the "heroin chic" era that they seemed to have gone through when they were younger...


----------



## BV_fan

muchstuff said:


> Very subtle, at least on this style, you have to look for it. Bottom corner of the bag, see pic.
> I don't know much about how The Row bags wear, etc. They are over-priced to my mind but so are so many others. I was surprised when I saw it was the Olsen twins who started the company, TBH that probably would have put me off had I known before I fell in love with the style
> EDIT: take a google at the top handle and the sideby, nice styles as well.
> View attachment 4564237


Thanks! I did know they were from the Olsen twins but that’s all I knew. They are more expensive than what I’m willing to pay for a bag, but so is BV. But they also seem to be deeply discounted in the Pre-owned market, which is how I can afford BV anyway. Besides the soft and light leather, lack of branding was what attracted me to BV. Hard to find that this days


----------



## muchstuff

BV_fan said:


> Thanks! I did know they were from the Olsen twins but that’s all I knew. They are more expensive than what I’m willing to pay for a bag, but so is BV. But they also seem to be deeply discounted in the Pre-owned market, which is how I can afford BV anyway. Besides the soft and light leather, lack of branding was what attracted me to BV. Hard to find that this days


I'm totally secondary market, I found mine on TRR.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Very interesting, thanks for that. I guess my vision of them was sort of stuck in the "heroin chic" era that they seemed to have gone through when they were younger...


----------



## indiaink

Now, thanks to @muchstuff, I really want The Row's Drawstring Pouch in black.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Now, thanks to @muchstuff, I really want The Row's Drawstring Pouch in black.


Sorry...


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Now, thanks to @muchstuff, I really want The Row's Drawstring Pouch in black.


She is the worst enabler on TPF, trust me!  And she takes pride in it as well.


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> She is the worst enabler on TPF, trust me!  And she takes pride in it as well.


...and it's funny, I too have been affected by her Enabling; she is The Master. After realizing what I _really_ wanted was a BV, and not a Row, I went that direction. So much fun internet-shopping (my version of window-shopping).


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> She is the worst enabler on TPF, trust me!  And she takes pride in it as well.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> ...and it's funny, I too have been affected by her Enabling; she is The Master. After realizing what I _really_ wanted was a BV, and not a Row, I went that direction. So much fun internet-shopping (my version of window-shopping).


You ladies are just weak-willed


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> You ladies are just weak-willed


Oh but it is so nice to have someone to blame.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh but it is so nice to have someone to blame.


I’ll take one for the team


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I’ll take one for the team


... I’ve swung back to the Row Drawstring Pouch. It’s Deerskin! (OK, Cervo), Boy, just really checking out all their stuff and their aesthetic and that the bags are made in Italy ... Shades of BV, anyone? LOL.


----------



## indiaink

OK, I’m done. I decided rather than spend too much money on The Row Drawstring Pouch, I’d buy a much more useful bag. I get my structure, my Intrecciato, my drawstring, hand straps, a shoulder strap, all in one. MAYBE I’ll do a reveal.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> OK, I’m done. I decided rather than spend too much money on The Row Drawstring Pouch, I’d buy a much more useful bag. I get my structure, my Intrecciato, my drawstring, all in one. MAYBE I’ll do a reveal.


Gorgeous!


----------



## izumi1460

indiaink said:


> OK, I’m done. I decided rather than spend too much money on The Row Drawstring Pouch, I’d buy a much more useful bag. I get my structure, my Intrecciato, my drawstring, hand straps, a shoulder strap, all in one. MAYBE I’ll do a reveal.



Congratulations!! Super happy you got this beauty. Mod shots please~

This gave me a huge relief, I've been drooling over this bag for the past few weeks. But could not purchase given exotic leathers can not be shipped internationally. So happy now.


----------



## indiaink

izumi1460 said:


> Congratulations!! Super happy you got this beauty. Mod shots please~
> 
> This gave me a huge relief, I've been drooling over this bag for the past few weeks. But could not purchase given exotic leathers can not be shipped internationally. So happy now.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Coach smooth leather duffle in saddle with ombre touches top and base...


----------



## couturequeen

DH ran into a cool SA because he found me this gift. Alaia bracelet bag, a perfect clutch alternative.


----------



## diane278

Octogone clutch but BV espadrilles & earrings.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Octogone clutch but BV espadrilles & earrings.....
> View attachment 4572071


Ooooh. that is gorgeous.  Brand?


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Ooooh. that is gorgeous.  Brand?


It’s Hermès.  It reminds me of origami.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> It’s Hermès.  It reminds me of origami.


YUM!!!


----------



## diane278

Its quite roomy for a clutch.  It even holds more that a Lauren, although if I could breed them and make an octogone with Intrecciato weaving, it would be my perfect offspring!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Its quite roomy for a clutch.  It even holds more that a Lauren, although if I could breed them and make an octogone with Intrecciato weaving, it would be my perfect offspring!


Well it is really lovely!!!


----------



## muchstuff

I've been cheating a lot lately. My first Goyard ...


----------



## LLANeedle

muchstuff said:


> I've been cheating a lot lately. My first Goyard ...
> 
> View attachment 4574229


I love Goyard.  What style is that?  It’s lovely.


----------



## muchstuff

LLANeedle said:


> I love Goyard.  What style is that?  It’s lovely.


Thanks, the style is called Grenadines.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, the style is called Grenadines.


I have always been curious about Goyard. I think I equating them with LV  coated canvas, not leather, turned me off. But so many people seem to like them. What do you find attractive and useful about this brand?


----------



## LLANeedle

southernbelle43 said:


> I have always been curious about Goyard. I think I equating them with LV  coated canvas, not leather, turned me off. But so many people seem to like them. What do you find attractive and useful about this brand?


It’s virtually weightless!


----------



## muchstuff

LLANeedle said:


> It’s virtually weightless!





southernbelle43 said:


> I have always been curious about Goyard. I think I equating them with LV  coated canvas, not leather, turned me off. But so many people seem to like them. What do you find attractive and useful about this brand?


They ARE very light. I really love the pattern and colours.  I don't know the composition of LV but Goyard is hemp, linen and cotton. I think it has a richer look than LV but that's just my opinion. It's not cozy smooshy like leather though. Mine still requires some breaking in I think, I'd be very curious to hear from others as to how soft the non-leather gets with time. It would benefit from an interior pocket of some sort, there's nothing. But that just means one more small M/U bag for lippies and things, not a deal-breaker for me. DH liked it immediately.  Super easy to find things in as the lining is linen-coloured. Since it's not a as smooshy (yet?) as leather the sides maintain a bit more structure so again easier to find stuff. Again, not really that familiar with LV so I can't compare but I think Goyard is as close to leather-looking as you'd get for a non-leather product. Very sharp-looking bag IMO.


----------



## southernbelle43

LLANeedle said:


> It’s virtually weightless!


Are they pretty durable?  Not that I have EVER worn out a bag, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> They ARE very light. I really love the pattern and colours.  I don't know the composition of LV but Goyard is hemp, linen and cotton. I think it has a richer look than LV but that's just my opinion. It's not cozy smooshy like leather though. Mine still requires some breaking in I think, I'd be very curious to hear from others as to how soft the non-leather gets with time. It would benefit from an interior pocket of some sort, there's nothing. But that just means one more small M/U bag for lippies and things, not a deal-breaker for me. DH liked it immediately.  Super easy to find things in as the lining is linen-coloured. Since it's not a as smooshy (yet?) as leather the sides maintain a bit more structure so again easier to find stuff. Again, not really that familiar with LV so I can't compare but I think Goyard is as close to leather-looking as you'd get for a non-leather product. Very sharp-looking bag IMO.


Thank you.  That style you have is really attractive to me.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  That style you have is really attractive to me.


Apparently it was the replacement for the Fidji bag (which looked like Goyard's iteration of Bal's Day bag). I don't think the Grenadines was ever hugely popular but I really think it looks great.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Apparently it was the replacement for the Fidji bag (which looked like Goyard's iteration of Bal's Day bag). I don't think the Grenadines was ever hugely popular but I really think it looks great.


It does! If you get tired of it....well, you know the drill, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> It does! If you get tired of it....well, you know the drill, lol.


Why yes, I do . Want me to help find another?


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Why yes, I do . Want me to help find another?


NOOOOOOOOo.  I am trying to downsize.  But maybe later, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> NOOOOOOOOo.  I am trying to downsize.  But maybe later, lol.


 OK!


----------



## LLANeedle

southernbelle43 said:


> Are they pretty durable?  Not that I have EVER worn out a bag, lol.


I have a St Louis tote.  Granted, I don’t carry it every day but I’ve had it for eight years and it’s still perfect.  My daughter has several and she uses them as workhorses and again, no signs of wear.  I’m done with BV as it stands now so if I wanted a new bag I’d get another Goyard.


----------



## southernbelle43

LLANeedle said:


> I have a St Louis tote.  Granted, I don’t carry it every day but I’ve had it for eight years and it’s still perfect.  My daughter has several and she uses them as workhorses and again, no signs of wear.  I’m done with BV as it stands now so if I wanted a new bag I’d get another Goyard.


Thank you.  I feel that way about Massaccesi.


----------



## muchstuff

Had to post my DD's new bag, perfect for Halloween!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Had to post my DD's new bag, perfect for Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578338


LOVE this! What’s the brand, I can’t quite read the zipper pull...


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> LOVE this! What’s the brand, I can’t quite read the zipper pull...


Loungefly, I think they’re the official Disney brand but I’m not positive of that. I found it on eBay, they had quite a few but with Halloween maybe not so many now...


----------



## sngsk

Went out for lunch with DH today, had no intention of purchasing anything and ended up picking up a birkin 30 in Deep Blue. 

Just how do these things happen??!


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Went out for lunch with DH today, had no intention of purchasing anything and ended up picking up a birkin 30 in Deep Blue.
> 
> Just how do these things happen??!


Karma!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Went out for lunch with DH today, had no intention of purchasing anything and ended up picking up a birkin 30 in Deep Blue.
> 
> Just how do these things happen??!


i once went to buy a loaf of bread and fresh milk, ended up buying a half carat diamond ring, too, a shop next to the market had a promo, i could not pass by 
Gorgeous colour, congrats and wear it in best of health!


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Went out for lunch with DH today, had no intention of purchasing anything and ended up picking up a birkin 30 in Deep Blue.
> 
> Just how do these things happen??!


What a beauty! I can’t wait to see how you style it, your outfits are the best. Enjoy


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> i once went to buy a loaf of bread and fresh milk, ended up buying a half carat diamond ring, too, a shop next to the market had a promo, i could not pass by
> Gorgeous colour, congrats and wear it in best of health!


Been there and done that myself, lol!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Been there and done that myself, lol!


I accompanied a friend to her insurance office, walked next door to a jewelry store while she was conducting business and walked out with a two carat one. Then I called DH to thank him for the gift he just gave me. Being the sweet person he is, he said “OK.”  He’s a keeper.  In my “ defense” (if I need one), I considered it a gift  for going to law school while working full time.  I earned the darn thing.


----------



## BBBagHag

Beautiful! 



sngsk said:


> Went out for lunch with DH today, had no intention of purchasing anything and ended up picking up a birkin 30 in Deep Blue.
> 
> Just how do these things happen??!


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> i once went to buy a loaf of bread and fresh milk, ended up buying a half carat diamond ring, too, a shop next to the market had a promo, i could not pass by
> Gorgeous colour, congrats and wear it in best of health!


Thank you. And anytime's a good time for a diamond, I say. 



Nibb said:


> What a beauty! I can’t wait to see how you style it, your outfits are the best. Enjoy


Thank you!  I have been running through my wardrobe in my head picking out outfits the whole day 



southernbelle43 said:


> Then I called DH to thank him for the gift he just gave me. Being the sweet person he is, he said “OK.”  He’s a keeper.  In my “ defense” (if I need one), I considered it a gift  for going to law school while working full time.  I earned the darn thing.


Aww...your DH is the sweetest! 



BBBagHag said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## pinksky777

My impossible to find Balenciaga Hourglass bag in blacked out croc-embossed


----------



## ksuromax

pinksky777 said:


> My impossible to find Balenciaga Hourglass bag in blacked out croc-embossed


Gorgeous pics!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous pics!!


+1


----------



## jbags07

pinksky777 said:


> My impossible to find Balenciaga Hourglass bag in blacked out croc-embossed


This is one stunning bag


----------



## jbags07

sngsk said:


> Went out for lunch with DH today, had no intention of purchasing anything and ended up picking up a birkin 30 in Deep Blue.
> 
> Just how do these things happen??!


So beautiful!  The color is just stunning


----------



## pinksky777

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous pics!!





diane278 said:


> +1


Thank you so much I really love the futuristic yet classic shape, coolest bag I’ve owned as of lately!


jbags07 said:


> This is one stunning bag





jbags07 said:


> This is one stunning bag


----------



## diane278

Well, I definitely have a cheating heart right now.....and since I put my stuff into this bag, it’s pretty much a done deal....
(Baton de Craie....one of my “origami style” clutches....)


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Well, I definitely have a cheating heart right now.....and since I put my stuff into this bag, it’s pretty much a done deal....
> (Baton de Craie....one of my “origami style” clutches....)
> View attachment 4588344


How unique!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

If I am going to cheat, it has to be with a Massaccesi.  My Little Miss M is my go to, comfort bag.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> If I am going to cheat, it has to be with a Massaccesi.  My Little Miss M is my go to, comfort bag.
> View attachment 4588369


lovely red


----------



## The Housewifes Handbag

pinksky777 said:


> My impossible to find Balenciaga Hourglass bag in blacked out croc-embossed





pinksky777 said:


> My impossible to find Balenciaga Hourglass bag in blacked out croc-embossed


This bag - such a beauty! I had to order mine, a medium black one, all the way from Australia, and I live in Europe- sold out everywhere! Cant wait until it arrives hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## cosima

Today LV Mini Dauphine and Hermes scarf.


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> I can’t wait to see how you style it


Making her debut today. Kept my outfit simple to let her shine


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Making her debut today. Kept my outfit simple to let her shine


Love it, feminine, glam and edgy at the same time. Thanks for the outfit shot, you nailed it.


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> Love it, feminine, glam and edgy at the same time. Thanks for the outfit shot, you nailed it.


Thank you


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Went out for lunch with DH today, had no intention of purchasing anything and ended up picking up a birkin 30 in Deep Blue.
> 
> Just how do these things happen??!


Gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

sngsk said:


> Making her debut today. Kept my outfit simple to let her shine


Stunning beyond words


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Making her debut today. Kept my outfit simple to let her shine


very beautiful, and perfect size for you!


----------



## muchstuff

My Duplex bag by The Row...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> My Duplex bag by The Row...
> View attachment 4597103


Beauty!


----------



## LouiseCPH

My Venetas taught me that the hobo is the bag for me. Now I am slowly dipping in to the dangerous pond that is Hermès, and I am taking this knowledge with me: Trim II 35, new to me [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

Does anyone have a pair of Pikolinos? They go well with my Balenciaga flat brass First...


----------



## Bagzcloset

Carrying my new YSL hollywood west medium for the first time.


----------



## Nibb

Cheating today with the Duplex tote by The Row. It’s finally dried out enough to carry a suede bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Cheating today with the Duplex tote by The Row. It’s finally dried out enough to carry a suede bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4612179


I love my Duplex! How's the suede wearing?


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Does anyone have a pair of Pikolinos? They go well with my Balenciaga flat brass First...
> View attachment 4599173


Fabulous bag and great boots!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Fabulous bag and great boots!


Thanks!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I love my Duplex! How's the suede wearing?


Really well, a small bit of pilling that the suede brush took care of but she still feels as soft and luxe as the day I got her. Glad you are enjoying your Duplex too.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Really well, a small bit of pilling that the suede brush took care of but she still feels as soft and luxe as the day I got her. Glad you are enjoying your Duplex too.


If I had to choose between all of my bags, the Duplex would be in the top five I'd rescue in an emergency. Do you have any other Row bags?


----------



## chloebagfreak

muchstuff said:


> Does anyone have a pair of Pikolinos? They go well with my Balenciaga flat brass First...
> View attachment 4599173


I love those boots! I don’t own any, but would love to hear if they are comfy. I love your First I have a Sienna City as my only brown Bal, and it’s holding up well except the dark handles


----------



## muchstuff

chloebagfreak said:


> I love those boots! I don’t own any, but would love to hear if they are comfy. I love your First I have a Sienna City as my only brown Bal, and it’s holding up well except the dark handles


Sienna is such a gorgeous brown . Breaking the boots in slowly as they’re tight at the toes, in a perfect world I’d be a half size larger but they don’t come in half sizes (I hate that)...But the leather is nice and soft so I’m hopeful they’ll stretch enough.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> If I had to choose between all of my bags, the Duplex would be in the top five I'd rescue in an emergency. Do you have any other Row bags?


I’m so happy you love your duplex as much as you do, it’s a great bag. I do not have any other Row bags but I’m always on the hunt for a black leather with black suede pouch Two for One, it’s the rows version of a Boston bag, I also really like the Sideby in taupe leather, and maybe a red leather shoulder bag, they do reds right. The brand reminds me a bit of BV, not much resale value but super high quality. 
Any other Rows bags on your wishlist?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’m so happy you love your duplex as much as you do, it’s a great bag. I do not have any other Row bags but I’m always on the hunt for a black leather with black suede pouch Two for One, it’s the rows version of a Boston bag, I also really like the Sideby in taupe leather, and maybe a red leather shoulder bag, they do reds right. The brand reminds me a bit of BV, not much resale value but super high quality.
> Any other Rows bags on your wishlist?


I’ve been looking at the Sidekick. I don’t usually do flap bags but for this one I’d make the exception.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Does anyone have a pair of Pikolinos? They go well with my Balenciaga flat brass First...
> View attachment 4599173


I had never heard of the brand Pikolinos until two weeks ago. I bought one style In two different colors  because they are so comfortable. I love them.  It’s not often that I can just put a pair of boots on and forget about them. My Ariat boots had to be stretched by the store and I still can’t wear them all day without them feeling a bit tight.  (I’d like to add more Pikolino styles at some point...) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think it helps that I found Wright Socks at REI. They guarantee that you won’t get blusters and I haven’t, despite a history of foot problems.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I had never heard of the brand Pikolinos until two weeks ago. I bought one style In two different colors  because they are so comfortable. I love them.  (I’d like to add more styles at some point...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4612511
> View attachment 4612512
> 
> I think it helps that I found Wright Socks at REI. They guarantee that you won’t get blusters and I haven’t, despite a history of foot problems.


Very nice, I’ll have to take a look at their other styles as well.


----------



## chloebagfreak

muchstuff said:


> Sienna is such a gorgeous brown . Breaking the boots in slowly as they’re tight at the toes, in a perfect world I’d be a half size larger but they don’t come in half sizes (I hate that)...But the leather is nice and soft so I’m hopeful they’ll stretch enough.


Yes, it is a great brown- very smooshy too!
Oh, that’s a disappointment that the boots are tight in the toes. I hope they break in! Maybe a cobbler can stretch the toe box?


----------



## muchstuff

chloebagfreak said:


> Yes, it is a great brown- very smooshy too!
> Oh, that’s a disappointment that the boots are tight in the toes. I hope they break in! Maybe a cobbler can stretch the toe box?


I asked. Not without potentially changing the shape of the toe box and possibly damaging the leather. I’ll just wear them around the house with thick socks and slowly break them in.


----------



## chloebagfreak

muchstuff said:


> I asked. Not without potentially changing the shape of the toe box and possibly damaging the leather. I’ll just wear them around the house with thick socks and slowly break them in.


Oh wow! Well, that sound like a good idea to break them in. 
Maybe do some line dancing while you break them in
Achy Breaky Feet


----------



## muchstuff

chloebagfreak said:


> Oh wow! Well, that sound like a good idea to break them in.
> Maybe do some line dancing while you break them in
> Achy Breaky Feet


----------



## muchstuff

A flurry of 2019 purchases just before Christmas...

2008 oldie Coach Bleecker...


Loewe embossed Flamenco bag...


Cute li'l Balenciaga "Move On" crossbody...



Major find, a Balenciaga F/W 2002 flat brass hobo in pretty much pristine condition...


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> A flurry of 2019 purchases just before Christmas...
> 
> 2008 oldie Coach Bleecker...
> View attachment 4627574
> 
> Loewe embossed Flamenco bag...
> View attachment 4627575
> 
> Cute li'l Balenciaga "Move On" crossbody...
> View attachment 4627576
> 
> 
> Major find, a Balenciaga F/W 2002 flat brass hobo in pretty much pristine condition...
> View attachment 4627577



All so cute! I LOVE the  Coach Bleecker line!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> All so cute! I LOVE the  Coach Bleecker line!


Thanks!


----------



## sngsk

My last purchase of 2019- finally picked up a Danse Lente Phoebe Bis. Had my eye on it for a few months then it went on sale on 24sevres. It is supposed to arrive today. Can't wait!


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> My last purchase of 2019- finally picked up a Danse Lente Phoebe Bis. Had my eye on it for a few months then it went on sale on 24sevres. It is supposed to arrive today. Can't wait!


I know very little about this brand, curious to see how you like it when it arrives!


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> I know very little about this brand, curious to see how you like it when it arrives!



So I finally got it after some delay by DHL. 

First impressions: it is quite well-made and for a full leather bag, it is really lightweight. I love the architectural design of the twisted ring handles and the acrylic marble-print feature clasp in the front. It has 2 compartments with magnetic closures so organisation and access are a breeze.

I was after a black/cream bag I could carry on the shoulder without worrying too much about marking it up but it had a tiny scuff on the front when it arrived which makes me wonder how well it will hold up over time. 

That being said, I might just be too picky and I did get it on sale for just under USD250. For that price, it is a beautifully made bag.


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> So I finally got it after some delay by DHL.
> 
> First impressions: it is quite well-made and for a full leather bag, it is really lightweight. I love the architectural design of the twisted ring handles and the acrylic marble-print feature clasp in the front. It has 2 compartments with magnetic closures so organisation and access are a breeze.
> 
> I was after a black/cream bag I could carry on the shoulder without worrying too much about marking it up but it had a tiny scuff on the front when it arrived which makes me wonder how well it will hold up over time.
> 
> That being said, I might just be too picky and I did get it on sale for just under USD250. For that price, it is a beautifully made bag.


Looks good on you!


----------



## indiaink

sngsk said:


> So I finally got it after some delay by DHL.
> 
> First impressions: it is quite well-made and for a full leather bag, it is really lightweight. I love the architectural design of the twisted ring handles and the acrylic marble-print feature clasp in the front. It has 2 compartments with magnetic closures so organisation and access are a breeze.
> 
> I was after a black/cream bag I could carry on the shoulder without worrying too much about marking it up but it had a tiny scuff on the front when it arrived which makes me wonder how well it will hold up over time.
> 
> That being said, I might just be too picky and I did get it on sale for just under USD250. For that price, it is a beautifully made bag.


This is so professionally well done and staged. Tell us true, you do this for a living, yes?   You are very talented!


----------



## jbags07

sngsk said:


> So I finally got it after some delay by DHL.
> 
> First impressions: it is quite well-made and for a full leather bag, it is really lightweight. I love the architectural design of the twisted ring handles and the acrylic marble-print feature clasp in the front. It has 2 compartments with magnetic closures so organisation and access are a breeze.
> 
> I was after a black/cream bag I could carry on the shoulder without worrying too much about marking it up but it had a tiny scuff on the front when it arrived which makes me wonder how well it will hold up over time.
> 
> That being said, I might just be too picky and I did get it on sale for just under USD250. For that price, it is a beautifully made bag.


Beautiful bag! Love the whole ensemble


----------



## sngsk

indiaink said:


> This is so professionally well done and staged. Tell us true, you do this for a living, yes?   You are very talented!


Lol. I _wish_ I did this for a living!



muchstuff said:


> Looks good on you!





jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the whole ensemble



Thank you!

I carried it all of yesterday and I love it. Getting stuff in and out is so easy, and I especially love how the back is in black so I don't have to worry about colour transfer at all.

The front did get bumped into abit but it has held up - no marks or scuffs. It _has_ only been a day so only time will tell how well it will hold up in the long run. So far, I say it is a great bag for under USD500 (think it retails at £375).


----------



## indiaink

I found the cutest little Comme Des Garçons 3/4 zip wallet at Nordstrom Rack today. So simple, so elegant.


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> I found the cutest little Comme Des Garçons 3/4 zip wallet at Nordstrom Rack today. So simple, so elegant.


----------



## sonyamorris

Double cheating!
Today I carried my no-name rose gold tote bag and new Longchamp wallet that I got on sale. It has similar structure with Louis Vuitton Rosalie that I was lusting after, but since I cannot justify to spend that much at canvas coin purse...will see if this one could work for me instead!


----------



## sngsk

sonyamorris said:


> Double cheating!
> Today I carried my no-name rose gold tote bag


I am in love with that tote!  I am a huge sucker for rose gold.


----------



## sngsk

What can I say? I'm obsessed with this pretty little thing


----------



## sexycombover

sngsk said:


> What can I say? I'm obsessed with this pretty little thing



This is a really nice bag and great price too! I'm considering the jorja and the phoebe. Leaning towards the former, but worried about capacity.


----------



## muchstuff

I've had this Balenciaga Bazar for a year and finally broke it out today... #useyourbags


----------



## JenJBS

sngsk said:


> So I finally got it after some delay by DHL.
> 
> First impressions: it is quite well-made and for a full leather bag, it is really lightweight. I love the architectural design of the twisted ring handles and the acrylic marble-print feature clasp in the front. It has 2 compartments with magnetic closures so organisation and access are a breeze.
> 
> I was after a black/cream bag I could carry on the shoulder without worrying too much about marking it up but it had a tiny scuff on the front when it arrived which makes me wonder how well it will hold up over time.
> 
> That being said, I might just be too picky and I did get it on sale for just under USD250. For that price, it is a beautifully made bag.



Those handles!!!  That dress and necklace with that bag! Perfect!


----------



## indiaink

I am working on abdicating (is that the right word) BV completely, even old TM stuff (of which I have quite enough). I am in love with the Hermes Picotin 18, which is quite a change for me in terms of type of bag... so it's going to be gradual. But the artisanal quality and workmanship is there, with Hermes, no mad flings of nonsense to attract an invisible customer .... so there ya go.  And with the prices I'm seeing, certainly I'll break myself of multiples. Ta ta!


----------



## JenJBS

My bag from The Row arrived. Double Circle in napa leather. The leather is divine. So soft and smooshy! And the size is much better for me than the far too big (for my very petite size) Pouch or Shoulder Pouch, or the Pouch 20 which is so small it wouldn't hold everything I need it to. For those of you who love soft leather, but not DL's new designs, I'd suggest checking out The Row. Excellent quality workmanship as well.


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> My bag from The Row arrived. The leather is divine. So soft and smooshy! And the size is much better for me than the far too big (for my very petite size) Pouch or Shoulder Pouch, or the Pouch 20 which is so small it wouldn't hold everything I need it to. For those of you who love soft leather, but not DL's new designs, I'd suggest checking out. The Row. Excellent quality workmanship as well.


Beautiful! The Row has long been on my radar!


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Beautiful! The Row has long been on my radar!



Thank you!  Easy to see why it has!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My bag from The Row arrived. Double Circle in napa leather. The leather is divine. So soft and smooshy! And the size is much better for me than the far too big (for my very petite size) Pouch or Shoulder Pouch, or the Pouch 20 which is so small it wouldn't hold everything I need it to. For those of you who love soft leather, but not DL's new designs, I'd suggest checking out The Row. Excellent quality workmanship as well.


Looks great, what does the interior look like?


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Looks great, what does the interior look like?



Same great leather as outside. 2 layers of it - outside, and lining.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My bag from The Row arrived. Double Circle in napa leather. The leather is divine. So soft and smooshy! And the size is much better for me than the far too big (for my very petite size) Pouch or Shoulder Pouch, or the Pouch 20 which is so small it wouldn't hold everything I need it to. For those of you who love soft leather, but not DL's new designs, I'd suggest checking out The Row. Excellent quality workmanship as well.


She’s beautiful. I love row bags, I think they are very classic.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> She’s beautiful. I love row bags, I think they are very classic too.



Thank you!  I agree about them being classic.


----------



## RT1

Jen, that’s just phenomenal!
Gorgeous, smooshy leather!
Congratulations, my friend!!!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Jen, that’s just phenomenal!
> Gorgeous, smooshy leather!
> Congratulations, my friend!!!



Thank you, my friend.  I love it!


----------



## sngsk

Wearing BV flats so kinda only half cheating


----------



## ksuromax

Cheating with Balenciaga tonight (wearing tons of BV silver, though) 
Off to a Masquerade party


----------



## indiaink

And baam, Cervo Hobo is a distant memory.  Hermes Picotin MM in Rouge Vif.

ETA: I discovered, quite by accident, the best purse organizer ever - it's a modular system invented by a lovely engineer who saw a need. The brand is "Stashio" and you can find them on Amazon (the top review is mine: the photos are with my BV Cement/Steel Cervo Loop) and at stashio.us - what reminded me is that I'm using Stashio in this puddly Hermes, who is so soft and luscious. I've paid the price, no freebies here.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> And baam, Cervo Hobo is a distant memory.  Hermes Picotin MM in Rouge Vif.
> 
> ETA: I discovered, quite by accident, the best purse organizer ever - it's a modular system invented by a lovely engineer who saw a need. The brand is "Stashio" and you can find them on Amazon (the top review is mine: the photos are with my BV Cement/Steel Cervo Loop) and at stashio.us - what reminded me is that I'm using Stashio in this puddly Hermes, who is so soft and luscious. I've paid the price, no freebies here.


Gorgeous bag! Congratulations   Its just stunning. Thank u for the organizer info too, i will check it out


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> And baam, Cervo Hobo is a distant memory.  Hermes Picotin MM in Rouge Vif.
> 
> ETA: I discovered, quite by accident, the best purse organizer ever - it's a modular system invented by a lovely engineer who saw a need. The brand is "Stashio" and you can find them on Amazon (the top review is mine: the photos are with my BV Cement/Steel Cervo Loop) and at stashio.us - what reminded me is that I'm using Stashio in this puddly Hermes, who is so soft and luscious. I've paid the price, no freebies here.


RV is a great colour, congrats and enjoy! 
i heard bucket shaped bags are the big trend in 2020  
p.s. no matter what,my  belongs to cervo hobo


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> And baam, Cervo Hobo is a distant memory.  Hermes Picotin MM in Rouge Vif.
> 
> ETA: I discovered, quite by accident, the best purse organizer ever - it's a modular system invented by a lovely engineer who saw a need. The brand is "Stashio" and you can find them on Amazon (the top review is mine: the photos are with my BV Cement/Steel Cervo Loop) and at stashio.us - what reminded me is that I'm using Stashio in this puddly Hermes, who is so soft and luscious. I've paid the price, no freebies here.


Oh my gosh, that organizer set is the coolest thing ever. I immediately ordered one. It is so perfect. I have tried two or three different ones, but these are perfect for my Cabat bucket bag and a big tote that I have.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh, that organizer set is the coolest thing ever. I immediately ordered one. It is so perfect. I have tried two or three different ones, but these are perfect for my Cabat bucket bag and a big tote that I have.  Thanks for the info.


Leslie will be so happy! And I am so happy! I have tried for years to find the right organizer and I still don't remember how I came across this one... perfection!


----------



## annie9999

indiaink said:


> Leslie will be so happy! And I am so happy! I have tried for years to find the right organizer and I still don't remember how I came across this one... perfection!


Great review on Amazon- Thank you.


----------



## diane278

I was ready to leave the house carrying this suede tote.......she’s so pretty 


But when I picked her up, she felt very heavy....
So I took a featherweight (H) clutch instead ...I’m accepting that I’m too old to carry heavy bags for any length of time.....the suede tote is moving to the trunk of the car for occasional use hauling stuff.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I was ready to leave the house carrying this suede tote.......she’s so pretty
> View attachment 4659947
> 
> But when I picked her up, she felt very heavy....
> So I took a featherweight (H) clutch instead ...I’m accepting that I’m too old to carry heavy bags for any length of time.....the suede tote is moving to the trunk of the car for occasional use hauling stuff.....
> View attachment 4659948


It is a lovely bag. Recently I have accepted that not all of my bags are everyday bags.  This sounds silly but, I kept buying and selling or trading because I was not using them a lot. ( like how Can I use any bag a lot when I have too many  to chose from). It is so silly the unrealistic expectations we put on yourselves about these bags.  I have some lovely velvet tops and pants that I wear when the occasion arises,  but certainly not more than a couple times a year. But I don’t get rid of them.

So put that pretty in your car and use it when you want to. And enjoy it.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> It is a lovely bag. Recently I have accepted that not all of my bags are everyday bags.  This sounds silly but, I kept buying and selling or trading because I was not using them a lot. ( like how Can I use any bag a lot when I have too many  to chose from). It is so silly the unrealistic expectations we put on yourselves about these bags.  I have some lovely velvet tops and pants that I wear when the occasion arises,  but certainly not more than a couple times a year. But I don’t get rid of them.
> 
> So put that pretty in your car and use it when you want to. And enjoy it.



You’re right....Done! She’s napping and becoming acclimated.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> You’re right....Done! She’s napping and becoming acclimated.
> View attachment 4659966


Perfect!!!


----------



## diane278

Appointment with optometrist.  My ‘not a surprise’ diagnosis: I’m still blind as bat....and still too lazy to change bags.....


----------



## muchstuff

On the contemporary side, I purchased a couple of Longchamps over the Christmas holidays. This is my medium Le Pliage cuir in the colour brandy...first time with the brand so naturally I bought a small in khaki as well .


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> my medium Le Pliage cuir in the colour brandy...



That colour is gorgeous! I could look at it all day


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> That colour is gorgeous! I could look at it all day


It’s pretty isn’t it?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It’s pretty isn’t it?


Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> On the contemporary side, I purchased a couple of Longchamps over the Christmas holidays. This is my medium Le Pliage cuir in the colour brandy...first time with the brand so naturally I bought a small in khaki as well .
> 
> View attachment 4663067


Gorgeous colour!! 
i'm cheating today, too
(with Balenciaga )


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> It’s pretty isn’t it?


The Khaki color really is gorgeous, as well!


----------



## diane278

H black octogone clutch....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> H black octogone clutch....
> View attachment 4665847


Great photo. Great bag.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Great photo. Great bag.



+1


----------



## sngsk

Fendi peekaboo


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga HG bag, a first season (2001) caribou flat brass First in perfect condition...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga HG bag, a first season (2001) caribou flat brass First in perfect condition...
> 
> View attachment 4668256


That is lovely. The leather is incredible.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That is lovely. The leather is incredible.


Thanks, it really is something special.


----------



## Nibb

Stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga HG bag, a first season (2001) caribou flat brass First in perfect condition...
> 
> View attachment 4668256



Wow! What an extraordinary bag! Magnificent!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Wow! What an extraordinary bag! Magnificent!





Nibb said:


> Stunning!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga HG bag, a first season (2001) caribou flat brass First in perfect condition...
> 
> View attachment 4668256


Lucky duck!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Lucky duck!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

My first Fendi, a Spy hobo...


----------



## RT1

Arrrgh, you’re killing me!!!
Where do you find all these gorgeous bags?
It’s like you’re a beautiful bag magnet!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Arrrgh, you’re killing me!!!
> Where do you find all these gorgeous bags?
> It’s like you’re a beautiful bag magnet!


Obsessive searching .


----------



## indiaink

Hermes Rouge Vif Picotin out for dinner. I’ve been carrying her since purchase a few weeks ago, almost a month. She even went to Seattle with me.


----------



## muchstuff

Chanel Diamond Stitch hobo...


----------



## ShinyW

muchstuff said:


> Chanel Diamond Stitch hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4673409


what a beautiful bag. Looks devine.


----------



## muchstuff

ShinyW said:


> what a beautiful bag. Looks devine.


Tough as nails too, no babying needed!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Hermes Rouge Vif Picotin out for dinner. I’ve been carrying her since purchase a few weeks ago, almost a month. She even went to Seattle with me.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> My first Fendi, a Spy hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4670715


Very nice and unique, love the woven handles.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga HG bag, a first season (2001) caribou flat brass First in perfect condition...
> 
> View attachment 4668256


Wowza beautiful Bal!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Very nice and unique, love the woven handles.


Just bought a second one, a satchel. Pics to follow hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Wowza beautiful Bal!


Thanks, she’s a beauty for sure!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Just bought a second one, a satchel. Pics to follow hopefully tomorrow!



I’m telling you “you’re a purse magnet!”
I bet this is going to be a real beauty, as all your bags are!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> I’m telling you “you’re a purse magnet!”
> I bet this is going to be a real beauty, as all your bags are!


Here you go...


----------



## RT1

WOW!!!    What a stunning Spy bag!   
You have the BEST luck finding these treasures.
I’ve been hitting nothing but duds lately.      Just had to send one back...it was described as a large Veneta and was really a medium in size.


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 4674881



Beautiful!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 4674881


Beautiful, love the color. Great score!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> WOW!!!    What a stunning Spy bag!
> You have the BEST luck finding these treasures.
> I’ve been hitting nothing but duds lately.      Just had to send one back...it was described as a large Veneta and was really a medium in size.


That's disappointing, but there are lots of larges out there. What colour are you looking for?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Beautiful, love the color. Great score!





sngsk said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## muchstuff

Took my Balenciaga caribou flat brass First out for a trial run today...


----------



## RT1

That’s gorgeous, my friend!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> That’s gorgeous, my friend!


Thank you, I keep going back and forth on whether she’s for me or not. Beautiful and rare, but not my best style. Do you keep a bag you’ll rarely use?


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Thank you, I keep going back and forth on whether she’s for me or not. Beautiful and rare, but not my best style. Do you keep a bag you’ll rarely use?



You do make a good point here...
I generally don’t keep things just for show.  
Use it or lose it is my new mantra!      You’ve known me long enough to know that if I won’t use it, out it goes!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> You do make a good point here...
> I generally don’t keep things just for show.
> Use it or lose it is my new mantra!      You’ve known me long enough to know that if I won’t use it, out it goes!


I’ve sold collectable bags before because the style wasn’t my favourite but I can’t seem to stop buying them when I see them


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I’ve sold collectable bags before because the style wasn’t my favourite but I can’t seem to stop buying them when I see them



You also know me well enough to know that this applies to me, as well!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> You also know me well enough to know that this applies to me, as well!


We’re incorrigible


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> We’re incorrigible



 
I’ve gone through so much in the recent past that I feel my new motto ought to be:
“Buy high, sell low!”


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> I’ve gone through so much in the recent past that I feel my new motto ought to be:
> “Buy high, sell low!”


Wait, isn’t that what we’re supposed to do? You mean I’ve been DOING IT ALL WRONG???


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Wait, isn’t that what we’re supposed to do? You mean I’ve been DOING IT ALL WRONG???



It appears that we BOTH have!!!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> It appears that we BOTH have!!!


 Oh dear!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Took my Balenciaga caribou flat brass First out for a trial run today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679149


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thank you, I keep going back and forth on whether she’s for me or not. Beautiful and rare, but not my best style. Do you keep a bag you’ll rarely use?


I used to but this past year about 12 bags got traded or sold I have a much smaller but streamlined collection. Right now three bags are going to be on the chopping block to pay for a studded BV Lauren, I still have a mint condition oyster BV baseball that I never carry but frequently pet   I personally love that Balenciaga you picked up and I’m not a Bal gal, maybe hang onto it for a month or two then decide.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I used to but this past year about 12 bags got traded or sold I have a much smaller but streamlined collection. Right now three bags are going to be on the chopping block to pay for a studded BV Lauren, I still have a mint condition oyster BV baseball that I never carry but frequently pet   I personally love that Balenciaga you picked up and I’m not a Bal gal, maybe hang onto it for a month or two then decide.


Once I make a decision I’m pretty fast to let go and there are three other bags I’m looking at . I’m trying to end up with a closet of bags that I not only love because they’re pretty but that are totally functional for me personally. Getting there slowly I think but that also means making less impulsive purchases and I suck at that...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> On the contemporary side, I purchased a couple of Longchamps over the Christmas holidays. This is my medium Le Pliage cuir in the colour brandy...first time with the brand so naturally I bought a small in khaki as well .
> 
> View attachment 4663067



Beautiful color!  BV and LC are my two favorite brands ... hence my handle here.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Beautiful color!  BV and LC are my two favorite brands ... hence my handle here.


Both great brands!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I cheated with my Loewe today 

Loewe medium puzzle in Hazelnut Black Ivory 
View attachment 4679242


----------



## muchstuff

Fendi Anna Selleria...


----------



## chiisaibunny

Debated between a cassette in black, not padded, and this. I like the all black hw and it’s something diff from my BV.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

muchstuff said:


> Thank you, I keep going back and forth on whether she’s for me or not. Beautiful and rare, but not my best style. Do you keep a bag you’ll rarely use?


I have been trying to let go of bags I don’t use, but my black mini cabat that I have only used twice is staying put.  She’s just sooooo luscious and ‘sparks joy’. But no bag/clothes/shoes/jewelry come into my house anymore unless I am willing to replace them with something I already have.

I did replace one BV with a more functional Tumi, and I haven’t regretted that swap.

Your balenciaga is super chic!


----------



## muchstuff

Miss_FancyBags said:


> I have been trying to let go of bags I don’t use, but my black mini cabat that I have only used twice is staying put.  She’s just sooooo luscious and ‘sparks joy’. But no bag/clothes/shoes/jewelry come into my house anymore unless I am willing to replace them with something I already have.
> 
> I did replace one BV with a more functional Tumi, and I haven’t regretted that swap.
> 
> Your balenciaga is super chic!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Can't even tell you how happy I am with this one!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Can't even tell you how happy I am with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4706248


This bag is just drop dead gorgeous....you have such a talent for finding the best bags    This one is so classic yet edgy, and I prefer it over the newer iteration...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> This bag is just drop dead gorgeous....you have such a talent for finding the best bags    This one is so classic yet edgy, and I prefer it over the newer iteration...


The leather is what stopped me dead in my tracks...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> The leather is what stopped me dead in my tracks...


I can’t even imagine how good the leather is in person, cause even in this pic its just yummy and fabulous


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Can't even tell you how happy I am with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4706248


My friend has one it’s a really gorgeous bag, congratulations!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> My friend has one it’s a really gorgeous bag, congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Can't even tell you how happy I am with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4706248


leather is stellar!!! 
how do you find the zippers/layout?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> leather is stellar!!!
> how do you find the zippers/layout?


Love it. It’s a very similar to the Day bag in some ways.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Love it. It’s a very similar to the Day bag in some ways.


Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Love it. It’s a very similar to the Day bag in some ways.


My friends Pandora looks like it’s the same size, she has carried it nonstop for about 6 years, it’s a beauty that gets better with age. I think your really going to love that bag, you’ve got a killer bag collection. Wouldn’t mind a pandora wristlet for myself.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> My friends Pandora looks like it’s the same size, she has carried it nonstop for about 6 years, it’s a beauty that gets better with age. I think your really going to love that bag, you’ve got a killer bag collection. Wouldn’t mind a pandora wristlet for myself.


Thanks, I'm already sure she won't be the only one I buy. Really cool style IMO, I can't believe I waited this long. I remember trying one on years ago and thinking "whut"? But it was totally stuffed and just such a...block...worlds apart from the bag I have.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm already sure she won't be the only one I buy. Really cool style IMO, I can't believe I waited this long. I remember trying one on years ago and thinking "whut"? But it was totally stuffed and just such a...block...worlds apart from the bag I have.


I thought the same until my friend got hers then I understood the drape, it’s really well designed. Givenchy has some beautiful colors, can’t wait to see which one you get next.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm already sure she won't be the only one I buy. Really cool style IMO, I can't believe I waited this long. I remember trying one on years ago and thinking "whut"? But it was totally stuffed and just such a...block...worlds apart from the bag I have.


I have always been fascinated with it.  If it hard to get into when you are carrying it?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I thought the same until my friend got hers then I understood the drape, it’s really well designed. Givenchy has some beautiful colors, can’t wait to see which one you get next.


It'll be awhile, unless I find another in Canada. I need to slow down now anyway, time to find something else to concentrate on for a bit.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I have always been fascinated with it.  If it hard to get into when you are carrying it?


Given that I've only played with it around the house I can't answer that, but it doesn't appear as if it will be. But again, it'll be a big black hole for those who don't like to carry a hobo.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Given that I've only played with it around the house I can't answer that, but it doesn't appear as if it will be. But again, it'll be a big black hole for those who don't like to carry a hobo.


That is why I have not pulled the trigger.  I know you will love having it and it will look great on you. Right now I am into open tote styles. I think I am getting lazy, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That is why I have not pulled the trigger.  I know you will love having it and it will look great on you. Right now I am into open tote styles. I think I am getting lazy, lol.


I like a good open tote myself. #BVCABAT


----------



## ksuromax

my newest acquisition  
Balenciaga mini Blackout (and Diesel shopper) for some errands


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my newest acquisition
> Balenciaga mini Blackout (and Diesel shopper) for some errands


How are you liking the size?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> How are you liking the size?


it's definitely small
but it's wearable
for an errand when you only need a phone, a wallet, a mini sanitizer and a car key it's perfect
but it's been too little in use as yet to make a solid conclusion


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's definitely small
> but it's wearable
> for an errand when you only need a phone, a wallet, a mini sanitizer and a car key it's perfect
> but it's been too little in use as yet to make a solid conclusion


Always good to have one small bag!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> my newest acquisition
> Balenciaga mini Blackout (and Diesel shopper) for some errands


This is adorable  and love the color!


----------



## muchstuff

Bal cheat, my new to me pearly bronze Velo...


----------



## RT1

You *REALLY ARE* a bag magnet!   
You find some of the most beautiful bags in the world.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> You *REALLY ARE* a bag magnet!
> You find some of the most beautiful bags in the world.


This one's a TRR find!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> This one's a TRR find!



You did Good!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Bal cheat, my new to me pearly bronze Velo...
> 
> View attachment 4713713


This bag!  Its just beautiful


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> This bag!  Its just beautiful


It is, isn't it?


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> It is, isn't it?


Its a very special bag. That leather!  That color!  And the style. You have a nose for all of the best bags my friend


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Its a very special bag. That leather!  That color!  And the style. You have a nose for all of the best bags my friend


----------



## JenJBS

Just ordered this beauty from Saks. Think I got their last one in this color... By Jeffrey Levin.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Just ordered this beauty from Saks. Think I got their last one in this color... By Jeffrey Levin.


This is a really beautiful clutch, i can’t wait to see how it looks in person, if u don’t mind sharing a pic with us once she arrives   That mirrored aluminum finish looks very cool...


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> This is a really beautiful clutch, i can’t wait to see how it looks in person, if u don’t mind sharing a pic with us once she arrives   That mirrored aluminum finish looks very cool...



Thank you!  I will post pics when she arrives.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Just ordered this beauty from Saks. Think I got their last one in this color... By Jeffrey Levin.


 i want two!!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> i want two!!



Maybe two in two different colors?


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Maybe two in two different colors?


nah... i LOVE iridescent hw  
it's beyond words beautiful, cosmic!!


----------



## shopanonymous

sngsk said:


> So I finally got it after some delay by DHL.
> 
> First impressions: it is quite well-made and for a full leather bag, it is really lightweight. I love the architectural design of the twisted ring handles and the acrylic marble-print feature clasp in the front. It has 2 compartments with magnetic closures so organisation and access are a breeze.
> 
> I was after a black/cream bag I could carry on the shoulder without worrying too much about marking it up but it had a tiny scuff on the front when it arrived which makes me wonder how well it will hold up over time.
> 
> That being said, I might just be too picky and I did get it on sale for just under USD250. For that price, it is a beautifully made bag.


WOW. You just convinced me to buy it. I was going to get a mini Phoebe, but it is tiny and this color scheme looks amazing with the black (I have a ton of black clothing).


----------



## ksuromax

shamelessly cheating with Bal  
my 2 new acquisitions 
super rare metallic purple clutch and super rare oldie from 2004 True Red First


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Marwari GM...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Marwari GM...
> 
> View attachment 4718515


So? how is it irl?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> So? how is it irl?


Fairly big and a little heavier than some I have (6 oz. heavier than my BV intrecciato baseball hobo). But it feels great against the body and the measurements on the PM are similar to my Fendi Selleria (actually the Hermes PM is not as deep) and I wanted something a little bigger in this style.


----------



## Bagzcloset

Received the Speedy 30 Totem yesterday but nowhere to go. So just admiring her the whole time, carrying her around the house to show family. Put her down, next moment carry her again, repeated process


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Fairly big and a little heavier than some I have (6 oz. heavier than my BV intrecciato baseball hobo). But it feels great against the body and the measurements on the PM are similar to my Fendi Selleria (actually the Hermes PM is not as deep) and I wanted something a little bigger in this style.


so, you are happy? and keep it?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> so, you are happy? and keep it?


Yup, keeping it. I'd love the opportunity to try on the PM but based on the measurements it would be too small for my liking. The only negative is that the GM is too big for me to wear with summer tops and sandals, it would look really disproportionate. But as a three season bag the size should be fine.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yup, keeping it. I'd love the opportunity to try on the PM but based on the measurements it would be too small for my liking. The only negative is that the GM is too big for me to wear with summer tops and sandals, it would look really disproportionate. But as a three season bag the size should be fine.


great!  
Then, CONGRATS!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> great!
> Then, CONGRATS!!


Think it’s too big?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Think it’s too big?


i haven't seen it irl, it's hard to imagine what it looks like proportionally, and how it looks on a shoulder.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i haven't seen it irl, it's hard to imagine what it looks like proportionally, and how it looks on a shoulder.


I posted a mod shot somewhere, I already forget which thread .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I posted a mod shot somewhere, I already forget which thread .


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


On the non-Bal thread...


----------



## JenJBS

JenJBS said:


> Just ordered this beauty from Saks. Think I got their last one in this color... By Jeffrey Levin.



So disappointed. It arrived all scratched up. Clearly the display model, or a return. Since it scratches so easily, and fingerprint smudges at the lightest touch, I'm returning it, rather than an exchange.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> So disappointed. It arrived all scratched up. Clearly the display model, or a return. Since it scratches so easily, and fingerprint smudges at the lightest touch, I'm returning it, rather than an exchange.


How disappointing!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Marwari GM...
> 
> View attachment 4718515


Absolutely stunning   The style, the drape, and the color is just divine...


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> So disappointed. It arrived all scratched up. Clearly the display model, or a return. Since it scratches so easily, and fingerprint smudges at the lightest touch, I'm returning it, rather than an exchange.


Very disappointing, it looked so pretty in the pix but if it scratches easily....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> On the non-Bal thread...


Which thread? Would love to see your modshot!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> shamelessly cheating with Bal
> my 2 new acquisitions
> super rare metallic purple clutch and super rare oldie from 2004 True Red First


Both are just beautiful, but that red!  Holy cow


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Absolutely stunning   The style, the drape, and the color is just divine...


Thanks! Now I want a smaller one too...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Which thread? Would love to see your modshot!



Post 13674...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...s-come-on-we-wont-tell-part-2.593326/page-912


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! Now I want a smaller one too...


Me too


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Post 13674...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...s-come-on-we-wont-tell-part-2.593326/page-912


Omg the size is perfect on you!  It does not look too large at all, and it hangs/falls just perfectly....this is one stunning bag


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Omg the size is perfect on you!  It does not look too large at all, and it hangs/falls just perfectly....this is one stunning bag


Thanks, it really is gorgeous. I'm afraid I'm now searching the Hermes listings .


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it really is gorgeous. I'm afraid I'm now searching the Hermes listings .


----------



## ksuromax

Oops! i cheated again! 
2 Mulberry babies 
(men's) Maxwell messenger 
and regular Lily in Oxblood


----------



## muggles

Sweet!


----------



## BBBagHag

I haven’t taken this old girl out in a while...


----------



## muchstuff

Carrying on my love affair with bags by The Row...Sling 12 with pettable leather.


----------



## jbags07

BBBagHag said:


> I haven’t taken this old girl out in a while...
> 
> View attachment 4728718


Thats yummy


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Carrying on my love affair with bags by The Row...Sling 12 with pettable leather.
> View attachment 4730824


I am speechless.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> I haven’t taken this old girl out in a while...
> 
> View attachment 4728718


Can you mod shot this one?


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I am speechless.


Killer leather.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Carrying on my love affair with bags by The Row...Sling 12 with pettable leather.
> View attachment 4730824


lovely!


----------



## BBBagHag

muchstuff said:


> Can you mod shot this one?



For size reference, I’m 5’9” and 150ish


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> For size reference, I’m 5’9” and 150ish
> View attachment 4732480
> View attachment 4732481


Great-looking bag,  thanks!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Carrying on my love affair with bags by The Row...Sling 12 with pettable leather.
> View attachment 4730824


Omg!


----------



## Nibb

The Perfect Bal for me, no hardware  I’ve always loved the design. It’s more of an oxblood color than a rust, super luxe leather in as new condition


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Omg!


Already bought a second one, next size up in pebbled leather.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> The Perfect Bal for me, no hardware  I’ve always loved the design. It’s more of an oxblood color than a rust, super luxe leather in as new condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735100


Lovely bag, the leather on these .


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> The Perfect Bal for me, no hardware  I’ve always loved the design. It’s more of an oxblood color than a rust, super luxe leather in as new condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735100



Simply a gorgeous bag.  
I really love the color of this bag!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Already bought a second one, next size up in pebbled leather.


 Can’t wait for your reveal, I’ve been lusting after the ice blue one for about four years now, not sure if I’ll ever actually buy it.​


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Simply a gorgeous bag.
> I really love the color of this bag!


Thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Carrying on my love affair with bags by The Row...Sling 12 with pettable leather.
> View attachment 4730824


That leather looks like silk!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Lovely bag, the leather on these .


My DH pets it whenever he gets near it.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Can’t wait for your reveal, I’ve been lusting after the ice blue one for about four years now, not sure if I’ll ever actually buy it.​


I’ve seen pics of the blue, very pretty colour. I’m interested to see the drop on this one as the sling 12 feels a little too short to wear cross body.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That leather looks like silk!


Feels like it too!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I’ve seen pics of the blue, very pretty colour. I’m interested to see the drop on this one as the sling 12 feels a little too short to wear cross body.


The mod shots I've seen show them wearing it crossbody but high, I couldn’t pull off that look.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> The mod shots I've seen show them wearing it crossbody but high, I couldn’t pull off that look.


Here's a quick shot of the sling 12, you can see the shoulder strap is a tiny little thing and the drop is IMO a little short for cross body. It's workable, but I'm really small and I'm only wearing a light top. The sling 15 and 19 (as I understand it there are two more sizes) have a different type of strap (see last pic). Most of the measurements I've seen tend to measure the bag across at it's widest point which gives you no real idea how the bag looks worn.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Here's a quick shot of the sling 12, you can see the shoulder strap is a tiny little thing and the drop is IMO a little short for cross body. It's workable, but I'm really small and I'm only wearing a light top. The sling 15 and 19 (as I understand it there are two more sizes) have a different type of strap (see last pic). Most of the measurements I've seen tend to measure the bag across at it's widest point which gives you no real idea how the bag looks worn.
> 
> View attachment 4735477
> View attachment 4735478
> View attachment 4735479
> View attachment 4735480


I see what you mean but it is interesting looking worn like that, there’s no way going crossbody over anything heavier than a tee. Beautiful shoulder bag. Are you going to keep it?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I see what you mean but it is interesting looking worn like that, there’s no way going crossbody over anything heavier than a tee. Beautiful shoulder bag. Are you going to keep it?


Probably, the leathers will be different enough to justify both I think. We'll see how I feel when the larger size gets here. Here's the 12 worn on the shoulder.


----------



## Nibb

I love it!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I love it!


Thanks, it's a pretty cool bag. I've become a big Row fan.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Probably, the leathers will be different enough to justify both I think. We'll see how I feel when the larger size gets here. Here's the 12 worn on the shoulder.
> View attachment 4735613
> View attachment 4735614





muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it's a pretty cool bag. I've become a big Row fan.


Another rabbit hole.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Another rabbit hole.


Yup...


----------



## muchstuff

Worth the wait...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Worth the wait...
> View attachment 4739742


are you happy with it? 
looks like a nice Taupe


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> are you happy with it?
> looks like a nice Taupe


Very happy. Lovely neutral, good size, luxe enough, nice strap drop. I'm starting to be a real tote gal these days, they're so easy to find stuff in and I'm not in a high crime area so the open top isn't an issue.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> I love it!


+1


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Worth the wait...
> View attachment 4739742


Love the color, gorgeous bag


----------



## JenJBS

Cheating with Bal... Drawstring bucket bags are my weakness...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Love the color, gorgeous bag


Thanks!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Cheating with Bal... Drawstring bucket bags are my weakness...


Love the quilting on this bag....a great looking bag


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love the quilting on this bag....a great looking bag



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Very happy. Lovely neutral, good size, luxe enough, nice strap drop. I'm starting to be a real tote gal these days, they're so easy to find stuff in and I'm not in a high crime area so the open top isn't an issue.


glad to hear it! lovely, enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> glad to hear it! lovely, enjoy!


Thanks .


----------



## muchstuff

Sling 12 by The Row out for the first time ...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Sling 12 by The Row out for the first time ...
> 
> View attachment 4745724


This is a beautiful bag....did you enjoy carrying her? How does it compare to a baseball Cervo....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> This is a beautiful bag....did you enjoy carrying her? How does it compare to a baseball Cervo....


I've only carried her once so far but yes, I enjoyed it very much. I have another in pebbled leather with the longer strap which will be worn crossbody, I have to get the strap shortened slightly first. They're the kind of bags where you feel that the bag is an extension of you rather than something you're always aware of.
Trying to compare to the BV baseball cervo hobo is like apples and oranges. The nappa on the Sling is super soft and very very light. Even the pebbled is lighter than the cervo. The sling bags drape a lot more than the cervo as well so on the shoulder they appear narrower than the baseball hobo. The BV is pretty much a north/south bag whereas the Sling bags zip from end to end east/west, with two zippers meeting in the centre. I just leave a small portion of one side of the zipper open and I find that works well for me. The contents of the bag do kind of muddle in the middle of the Sling so if you're a person who needs order in their bag it may not be the best choice, no real structure. Only one slip pocket as well so you need to depend on your SLGs to keep you organized, but I do that with most of my bags anyway.
Where the two styles are similar is that they're both super comfy to carry. While I'm very happy with the leather on both of the Row bags, cervo to me is in a class of it's own , that and Bal's early chevre.


----------



## skyqueen

muchstuff said:


> Sling 12 by The Row out for the first time ...
> 
> View attachment 4745724


Now that's a cool bag


----------



## muchstuff

skyqueen said:


> Now that's a cool bag


Thanks! Love The Row .


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I've only carried her once so far but yes, I enjoyed it very much. I have another in pebbled leather with the longer strap which will be worn crossbody, I have to get the strap shortened slightly first. They're the kind of bags where you feel that the bag is an extension of you rather than something you're always aware of.
> Trying to compare to the BV baseball cervo hobo is like apples and oranges. The nappa on the Sling is super soft and very very light. Even the pebbled is lighter than the cervo. The sling bags drape a lot more than the cervo as well so on the shoulder they appear narrower than the baseball hobo. The BV is pretty much a north/south bag whereas the Sling bags zip from end to end east/west, with two zippers meeting in the centre. I just leave a small portion of one side of the zipper open and I find that works well for me. The contents of the bag do kind of muddle in the middle of the Sling so if you're a person who needs order in their bag it may not be the best choice, no real structure. Only one slip pocket as well so you need to depend on your SLGs to keep you organized, but I do that with most of my bags anyway.
> Where the two styles are similar is that they're both super comfy to carry. While I'm very happy with the leather on both of the Row bags, cervo to me is in a class of it's own , that and Bal's early chevre.




This is an excellent review of this bag. Sold!   You have me wanting one now   Its a stunning bag to look at, and i love the way you described it as being an extension of you when its worn....and that nappa  looks like the softest pile of yummy leather....and it has a totally different look than the Cervo....so it would not be a redundant bag....i keep saying this but its so true, you keep finding the most amazing bags.....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> This is an excellent review of this bag. Sold!   You have me wanting one now   Its a stunning bag to look at, and i love the way you described it as being an extension of you when its worn....and that nappa  looks like the softest pile of yummy leather....and it has a totally different look than the Cervo....so it would not be a redundant bag....i keep saying this but its so true, you keep finding the most amazing bags.....


Thanks, I'm a terrible enabler .


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> This is an excellent review of this bag. Sold!   You have me wanting one now   Its a stunning bag to look at, and i love the way you described it as being an extension of you when its worn....and that nappa  looks like the softest pile of yummy leather....and it has a totally different look than the Cervo....so it would not be a redundant bag....i keep saying this but its so true, you keep finding the most amazing bags.....


I picked one up today  a beige one.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I picked one up today  a beige one.


Copy cat.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Copy cat.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


>


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm a terrible enabler .


Thats ok, i like to be enabled


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> I picked one up today  a beige one.



well.....show us!  As i begin my search....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


>


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> I picked one up today  a beige one.



Congratulations!   Looking forward to the reveal!


----------



## Nibb

Hobopalooza
New to me The Row sling bag 15, khaki leather with ombre horsehair tassels getting to know her BV Cervo sisters. Thanks to @muchstuff for enabling, I love her.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Hobopalooza
> New to me The Row sling bag 15, khaki leather with ombre horsehair tassels getting to know her BV Cervo sisters. Thanks to @muchstuff for enabling, I love her.
> 
> View attachment 4755524
> View attachment 4755525


Aren't they gorgeous? How does the strap length work for you?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Aren't they gorgeous? How does the strap length work for you?


 I haven’t taken it out yet, but it’s very comfortable on the shoulder and lightweight, I think the strap will be perfect.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I haven’t taken it out yet, but it’s very comfortable on the shoulder and lightweight, I think the strap will be perfect.


Does it work crossbody for you as well?


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Does it work crossbody for you as well?



I'd like to know the answer to this, as well.
Beautiful bag, by the way!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> I'd like to know the answer to this, as well.
> Beautiful bag, by the way!


I figured you'd be here checking it out   .


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I figured you'd be here checking it out   .



You know me too well!!!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Does it work crossbody for you as well?





RTone said:


> I'd like to know the answer to this, as well.
> Beautiful bag, by the way!



I tried it crossbody, between my bust size and baggy sweatshirt it looked like a baby sling  I need to play around with it crossbody I think over a jacket it will be nice crossbody I’m happy to wear it as a shoulder bag. Beautiful luxe bag the leather is divine, I love the khaki color, I’ll post a couple of mod shots next week, our state is open but I’m not confident it’s very safe so I staying home and overhauling my closet next week. What bags are you two getting?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I tried it crossbody, between my bust size and baggy sweatshirt it looked like a baby sling  I need to play around with it crossbody I think over a jacket it will be nice crossbody I’m happy to wear it as a shoulder bag. Beautiful luxe bag the leather is divine, I love the khaki color, I’ll post a couple of mod shots next week, our state is open but I’m not confident it’s very safe so I staying home and overhauling my closet next week. What bags are you two getting?


I have four bags tied up in the nightmare that is Canada Post. I don't blame them, they have to work with less staff and a huge influx of online shopping but it's hard to be patient...


----------



## RT1

Yeah, it took forever for your bag to arrive to my PO Box!
Still waiting for one more arrival.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Yeah, it took forever for your bag to arrive to my PO Box!
> Still waiting for one more arrival.


Yeah with that one it was USPS, they're backed up as well!


----------



## RT1

They are so messed up right now.
When Priority Mail used to take one to two days, now, it’s just pure luck if a package arrives in a week.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> They are so messed up right now.
> When Priority Mail used to take one to two days, now, it’s just pure luck if a package arrives in a week.


My bags from Blaine (about 40 minutes drive away) have been shipped south to San Fransisco and are now enroute to Canada Customs.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> My bags from Blaine (about 40 minutes drive away) have been shipped south to San Fransisco and are now enroute to Canada Customs.


I‘m jealous of your bags, they get to take a trip, I would love to take a trip right now. Fashionphile is so backed up you have to leave them a message and possibility they get back to you in 3-4 hours. Hopefully your bags will show up soon, need fresh eyecandy to ogle.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I‘m jealous of your bags, they get to take a trip, I would love to take a trip right now. Fashionphile is so backed up you have to leave them a message and possibility they get back to you in 3-4 hours. Hopefully your bags will show up soon, need fresh eyecandy to ogle.


I’m guessing they’ll get to customs and sit there for a week or so...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> My bags from Blaine (about 40 minutes drive away) have been shipped south to San Fransisco and are now enroute to Canada Customs.



I've got a friend in Holland and once I sent her a gift via USPS Priority International.
The package made the scenic tour before getting to Holland...stopping off in Istanbul, Budapest, and Brussels before arriving in Amsterdam.   
However, no problems with customs.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I tried it crossbody, between my bust size and baggy sweatshirt it looked like a baby sling  I need to play around with it crossbody I think over a jacket it will be nice crossbody I’m happy to wear it as a shoulder bag. Beautiful luxe bag the leather is divine, I love the khaki color, I’ll post a couple of mod shots next week, *our state is open but I’m not confident it’s very safe so I staying home and overhauling my closet next week.* What bags are you two getting?



Our state is open for business and for the fourth time this week Dallas County has reached a new record for the number of new, reported cases.
Total number of people hospitalized in Texas with this darn virus is *2,242*.
Me, I'm staying close to home.   

Being in California, I hope you and your husband take care when going out.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Our state is open for business and for the fourth time this week Dallas County has reached a new record for the number of new, reported cases.
> Total number of people hospitalized in Texas with this darn virus is *2,242*.
> Me, I'm staying close to home.
> 
> Being in California, I hope you and your husband take care when going out.


We are being very careful, our beach is packed very few masks and almost no social distancing. Sorry about Texas you guys were doing so well, I don’t get why people can’t do what they are asked. If California spikes it’s going to be really bad.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> We are being very careful, our beach is packed very few masks and almost no social distancing. Sorry about Texas you guys were doing so well, I don’t get why people can’t do what they are asked. If California spikes it’s going to be really bad.



I guess it's because they don't give a bit of care for themselves or others.
Yep, the D/FW area and Austin are real hotspots.

I'm like you...I hope California stays under semi-control.   If it spikes, it'll be really bad.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> I guess it's because they don't give a bit of care for themselves or others.
> Yep, the D/FW area and Austin are real hotspots.
> 
> I'm like you...I hope California stays under semi-control.   If it spikes, it'll be really bad.


I have a friend in Fort Worth that is being a bit reckless, he just had heart surgery and still smokes. Oiy! Glad you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Small City


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Small City
> View attachment 4761116
> View attachment 4761117



Oh, you would....this is one of my "dream" bags to own!     

You always have the neatest, coolest, most beautiful bags in the world.


----------



## BBBagHag

I cheated with a Fendi! It’s been a while since my last Fendi but I finally found the spy that speaks to me!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Oh, you would....this is one of my "dream" bags to own!
> 
> You always have the neatest, coolest, most beautiful bags in the world.


 thank you!


----------



## RT1

BBBagHag said:


> I cheated with a Fendi! It’s been a while since my last Fendi but I finally found the spy that speaks to me!
> 
> View attachment 4761443
> View attachment 4761444
> View attachment 4761445




All of you guys are literally killing me with these pictures.   

BTW, I love your Spy.    Very pretty!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Hobopalooza
> New to me The Row sling bag 15, khaki leather with ombre horsehair tassels getting to know her BV Cervo sisters. Thanks to @muchstuff for enabling, I love her.
> 
> View attachment 4755524
> View attachment 4755525


Your new Row bag is just Gorgeous. What a lineup you have   I want your two tone Loop , holy cow thats stunning too!


----------



## Sferics

sngsk said:


> Fendi peekaboo and defender today.


Oh wow! I am searching for a black defender.
Do you know where to get one?


----------



## sngsk

Sferics said:


> Oh wow! I am searching for a black defender.
> Do you know where to get one?


I think they are no longer available in stores. They have it in a metallic silver now. You could try to 2nd hand market. 

However, just to let you know, I ended up having to return it as the pvc portions turned cloudy and couldn't be cleaned. 

Fantastic Fendi customer service though- they let me have store credit to the value of the current defender price.


----------



## muchstuff

Love the strap detail on this Wander bag by The Row...


----------



## Nibb

Beautiful! Do you love it? It looks very elegant.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Beautiful! Do you love it? It looks very elegant.


I do. All of my Row bags have an understated luxe feel to them. I really like the brand.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I do. All of my Row bags have an understated luxe feel to them. I really like the brand.



You know, I always get this “funny feeling” when you say you like some brand of bag....it’s almost as if I’m drawn along behind you into the fold...LOLOL!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I do. All of my Row bags have an understated luxe feel to them. I really like the brand.


I really love the shape and that strap is too gorgeous, enjoy & wear it in good health.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> You know, I always get this “funny feeling” when you say you like some brand of bag....it’s almost as if I’m drawn along behind you into the fold...LOLOL!


We still need to find you a Sling   .


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I really love the shape and that strap is too gorgeous, enjoy & wear it in good health.


Thanks!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> We still need to find you a Sling   .


Yes, we really do!


----------



## muchstuff

My first Deadly Ponies bag...probably not my last   .


----------



## RT1

That's really quite beautiful, indeed!

OK, I'm getting the feeling for this bag.    
Told you, you have a way of dragging me along with you on your bag journeys!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> My first Deadly Ponies bag...probably not my last   .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766915


Beautiful, it looks like it’s kinda shaped like the Loewe Flamenco.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> That's really quite beautiful, indeed!
> 
> OK, I'm getting the feeling for this bag.
> Told you, you have a way of dragging me along with you on your bag journeys!


The great thing besides the leather is that it's a chameleon. You can open it up like a tote or cinch it for two different looks, here's some really quick pics.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Beautiful, it looks like it’s kinda shaped like the Loewe Flamenco.


Similar but mine is the larger size and the leather is much thicker.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> The great thing besides the leather is that it's a chameleon. You can open it up like a tote or cinch it for two different looks, here's some really quick pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767101
> View attachment 4767102




I REALLY like this one.     
Your modeling shots always are a great help to me in figuring out whether it will work for me.
I love the second shot of it cinched up!   

Yep, another rabbit hole after I find my Sling bag!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Love the strap detail on this Wander bag by The Row...
> 
> View attachment 4766066


Another gorgeous Row bag


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> My first Deadly Ponies bag...probably not my last   .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766915


I LOVE this bag.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I LOVE this bag.


Love at first sight, honestly.


----------



## Roie55

muchstuff said:


> My first Deadly Ponies bag...probably not my last   .


Loving this newish brand. Their leather is lovely, super soft and pebbled. If you're in Aust, they have started stocking in David Jones.


----------



## muchstuff

Roie55 said:


> Loving this newish brand. Their leather is lovely, super soft and pebbled. If you're in Aust, they have started stocking in David Jones.


I’m in Canada, not sure if DP is carried anywhere here.


----------



## muchstuff

Another bag rescued from my US mailbox, large Fendi Anna Selleria bag in the best shade of green...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Another bag rescued from my US mailbox, large Fendi Anna Selleria bag in the best shade of green...
> 
> View attachment 4772120


i like this one!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Another bag rescued from my US mailbox, large Fendi Anna Selleria bag in the best shade of green...
> 
> View attachment 4772120


Beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Beauty!





ksuromax said:


> i like this one!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## RT1

Another gorgeous addition to your wonderful collection!


----------



## Nibb

Cheating this past week with Balenciaga City blackout, love this luxe bag!


----------



## BBBagHag

Can I do a little reveal??


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Can I do a little reveal??
> View attachment 4790418


Yassss???


----------



## BBBagHag

What could it be?


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> What could it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790426


----------



## BBBagHag

Here’s a.. peek!


----------



## Nibb




----------



## BBBagHag

Selleria and suede peekaboo!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Selleria and suede peekaboo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790441
> View attachment 4790442


I'm not generally a fan of the style but this one's beautiful  . Love Fendi's selleria bags and that suede just takes it up a notch. Where did you find it?


----------



## BBBagHag

Thanks! I found it for a great deal on the luxury closet and couldn’t resist. I love that it’s both subtle and not. 



muchstuff said:


> I'm not generally a fan of the style but this one's beautiful  . Love Fendi's selleria bags and that suede just takes it up a notch. Where did you find it?


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Thanks! I found it for a great deal on the luxury closet and couldn’t resist. I love that it’s both subtle and not.


It's a beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> Selleria and suede peekaboo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790441
> View attachment 4790442



Great bag!  Congratulations!    A Monster Peek-a-boo is on my wish list.


----------



## BBBagHag

Thanks! I'll keep an eye out!


JenJBS said:


> Great bag!  Congratulations!    A Monster Peek-a-boo is on my wish list.


----------



## indiaink

Man, it’s just my luck! Go into Saks Off Fifth looking for Longchamp, walk out with a Celine Soft Cube in Navy. This was Phoebe Philo’s Celine from 2017/2018. She’s gone, now, just like Tomas.  Anyway, I love this bag SO MUCH, I want it in a couple more shades. It holds all my stuff, I can add my Kindle if I want, it’s got hand straps and a shoulder strap. I could not be happier. I _will_ be getting rid of my Nodinis!

Here she is at home, and then out to dinner!


----------



## 880

Gorgeous bag! And delicious, healthy dinner! Congrats!


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Man, it’s just my luck! Go into Saks Off Fifth looking for Longchamp, walk out with a Celine Soft Cube in Navy. This was Phoebe Philo’s Celine from 2017/2018. She’s gone, now, just like Tomas.  Anyway, I love this bag SO MUCH, I want it in a couple more shades. It holds all my stuff, I can add my Kindle if I want, it’s got hand straps and a shoulder strap. I could not be happier. I _will_ be getting rid of my Nodinis!
> 
> Here she is at home, and then out to dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798744
> View attachment 4798745



This is a gorgeous bag! Love the leather.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Man, it’s just my luck! Go into Saks Off Fifth looking for Longchamp, walk out with a Celine Soft Cube in Navy. This was Phoebe Philo’s Celine from 2017/2018. She’s gone, now, just like Tomas.  Anyway, I love this bag SO MUCH, I want it in a couple more shades. It holds all my stuff, I can add my Kindle if I want, it’s got hand straps and a shoulder strap. I could not be happier. I _will_ be getting rid of my Nodinis!
> 
> Here she is at home, and then out to dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798744
> View attachment 4798745


Beauty! Congratulation, I love the soft Céline bags, very cool bag. Yummy looking meal too.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Man, it’s just my luck! Go into Saks Off Fifth looking for Longchamp, walk out with a Celine Soft Cube in Navy. This was Phoebe Philo’s Celine from 2017/2018. She’s gone, now, just like Tomas.  Anyway, I love this bag SO MUCH, I want it in a couple more shades. It holds all my stuff, I can add my Kindle if I want, it’s got hand straps and a shoulder strap. I could  not be happier. I _will_ be getting rid of my Nodinis!
> 
> Here she is at home, and then out to dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798744
> View attachment 4798745


Beautiful! Live the style, and the leather looks amazing.


----------



## Jamdani

indiaink said:


> Man, it’s just my luck! Go into Saks Off Fifth looking for Longchamp, walk out with a Celine Soft Cube in Navy. This was Phoebe Philo’s Celine from 2017/2018. She’s gone, now, just like Tomas.  Anyway, I love this bag SO MUCH, I want it in a couple more shades. It holds all my stuff, I can add my Kindle if I want, it’s got hand straps and a shoulder strap. I could not be happier. I _will_ be getting rid of my Nodinis!
> 
> Here she is at home, and then out to dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798744
> View attachment 4798745


Such a beautiful bag! Would mind sharing which Saks off fifth store you got this from?


----------



## indiaink

Jamdani said:


> Such a beautiful bag! Would mind sharing which Saks off fifth store you got this from?


Not at all - at the premium outlets in Eagan, MN.  I’ve already had the store check the system for more, and there are none; there was a possibility in Portland and in Greenburg but after calling, nothing; their inventory was incorrect. They even went to their cabinets and physically looked. I think this bag was a lost soul and wasn’t seen where they had it, and I just lucked out!


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Man, it’s just my luck! Go into Saks Off Fifth looking for Longchamp, walk out with a Celine Soft Cube in Navy...I _will_ be getting rid of my Nodinis!



Very pretty.  I’m wondering, what makes it so much better than the nodini?  For me, I’m realizing the nodini is an ideal bag and am sad it’s being discontinued.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Very pretty.  I’m wondering, what makes it so much better than the nodini?  For me, I’m realizing the nodini is an ideal bag and am sad it’s being discontinued.


I’ve been fitting my stuff in the Nodini for a while, when I really needed the double Nodini. I’m just tired of fighting with it. So I guess I should have said:  “I will be getting rid of my Nodinis because this size works so much better for me”.  It’s just bigger all the way around, and that works for me.

ETA: Also, I used the Nodini as an everyday bag, not a special occasion bag, and it just wasn’t doing the job I needed it to do. There.


----------



## grietje

@indiaink:  Ah ha!  That (size) makes sense.  I’m carrying less and less so I don’t need the extra space.  And I admit, that if I carry an extra pair of glasses it gets fairly full.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> @indiaink:  Ah ha!  That (size) makes sense.  I’m carrying less and less so I don’t need the extra space.  And I admit, that if I carry an extra pair of glasses it gets fairly full.


Yep, @grietje, I've discovered when the tipping point comes I'd just move into my Cervos.  I'm carrying about the same, but I'm discovering I like not having to fit things in my bag like a puzzle to get it to work.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Yep, @grietje, I've discovered when the tipping point comes I'd just move into my Cervos.  I'm carrying about the same, but I'm discovering I like not having to fit things in my bag like a puzzle to get it to work.


Lately I find I’m carrying more, between hand sanitizer, masks, disposable gloves for the gas station and disinfectant wipes I’m carrying my largest bags, sometimes the big bag stays in the car if it’s a quick shopping trip. My Nodini is living with my mother in-law, she loves it and bless her she deserves it, she’s a very stylish 80 yo.


----------



## BBBagHag

Oy I couldn’t help myself...


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Oy I couldn’t help myself...
> View attachment 4801831
> View attachment 4801832


Oy indeed, leather looks great!


----------



## RT1

BBBagHag said:


> Oy I couldn’t help myself...
> View attachment 4801831
> View attachment 4801832


That looks so beautiful on you.    
Love the leather!


----------



## BBBagHag

Thanks, I do love her...


muchstuff said:


> Oy indeed, leather looks great!





RTone said:


> That looks so beautiful on you.
> Love the leather!


----------



## muchstuff

Butter-soft lambskin vintage Chanel...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Butter-soft lambskin vintage Chanel...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802681


Pretty, how old is she?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Pretty, how old is she?


Late 90’s.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Late 90’s.


Enjoy your true vintage Chanel. She’s really pretty.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Enjoy your true vintage Chanel. She’s really pretty.



I'll have to agree with you on this, my friend!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Enjoy your true vintage Chanel. She’s really pretty.


Agreed, its a great and unusual bag...love the patchwork effect and the shape...


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Enjoy your true vintage Chanel. She’s really pretty.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Agreed, its a great and unusual bag...love the patchwork effect and the shape...





RTone said:


> I'll have to agree with you on this, my friend!


Thanks, I’m really hoping this isn’t another slippery slope...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I’m really hoping this isn’t another slippery slope...


Chanel has been around for so long the slope starts at the top of Mt Everest, have fun!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Chanel has been around for so long the slope starts at the top of Mt Everest, have fun!


Nooooooo...........


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Nooooooo...........


 cant wait to see your new collection


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> cant wait to see your new collection


This is actually my fifth Chanel, I keep selling them because they’re not quite what I want. Narrowing it down now though!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> This is actually my fifth Chanel, I keep selling them because they’re not quite what I want. Narrowing it down now though!


I like this bag no CC logos or chains beautiful leather in a great design, Chanel has never been my thing. But your vintage Chanel has piqued my curiosity, curious to see what you sleuth out next.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I like this bag no CC logos or chains beautiful leather in a great design, Chanel has never been my thing. But your vintage Chanel has piqued my curiosity, curious to see what you sleuth out next.


Yeah I'm not into the classic designs that everyone seems to love, too structured for me. I search out the hobos and so far have rehomed a couple Chanels that weren't exactly what I wanted, gave one to DD, ruined the valued of another with a DIY although the bag itself looks great, have one up for sale. I do have my eye on another right now but something has to sell before I can jump on it.


----------



## jeune_fille

I cheated with Old Bottega. Bought the Metallic MI-NY.
@grietje , I saw in Auction Listing that you are selling the same bag. May I know why? What aspect of the bag you didn't like?


----------



## grietje

jeune_fille said:


> I cheated with Old Bottega. Bought the Metallic MI-NY.
> @grietje , I saw in Auction Listing that you are selling the same bag. May I know why? What aspect of the bag you didn't like?



I decided to rehome it because I want to downsize my collection, I don’t foresee travel any time soon, and I’m realizing if I do travel I think a back pack is more practical.  I realize a back pack is not as chic by any means.

The hobo itself is quite nice actually.  It’s light for a bag its size, and once softened it wears smaller than it looks.  I would say the only downside might be the strap. The metal detail which is a clasp can lay on the bony part of the shoulder. Now admittedly I have big shoulders from swimming so for a normal person this may not be an issue at all.


----------



## jeune_fille

Thank you so much @grietje. I was thinking the same regarding the handle with the metal. But the deal was too good to pass  And I really like the bag. I will get it tomorrow.
Usually when I travel, I use my Balenciaga Day. It is an 8-year old bag, but still looks gorgeous.

EDIT: I just received the bag. Gosh, I never thought it was big! I tried it when it was released but I forgot the size


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Been cheating a lot lately


----------



## RT1

Buckeyemommy said:


> Been cheating a lot lately
> 
> View attachment 4804891


Love this one!


----------



## Nibb

Cheated this weekend with a beauty sling bag from The Row. It’s first trip out, our first weekend away from home since February.


----------



## BBBagHag

I love the hint of purple on the tassel! And would you look at that leatha!



Nibb said:


> Cheated this weekend with a beauty sling bag from The Row. It’s first trip out, our first weekend away from home since February.
> 
> View attachment 4833584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833587


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> beauty sling bag from The Row.


The leather looks scrumptious and the subtle design on the shoulder strap is interesting. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> I love the hint of purple on the tassel! And would you look at that leatha!


Thank you. Leather is TDF, tassel is ombré horsehair, I’m not a tassel person but I think horsehair elevates it, the horse also gets a beauty treatment. @muchstuff was a strong enabler, showing off her black version.


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> The leather looks scrumptious and the subtle design on the shoulder strap is interesting. Enjoy your trip!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Thank you. Leather is TDF, tassel is ombré horsehair, I’m not a tassel person but I think horsehair elevates it, the horse also gets a beauty treatment. @muchstuff was a strong enabler, showing off her black version.


My black pebbled has been rehomed, couldn't bear to alter the strap. I have my smooth leather in the shorter strap though.


----------



## ShinyW

Nibb said:


> Cheated this weekend with a beauty sling bag from The Row. It’s first trip out, our first weekend away from home since February.
> 
> View attachment 4833584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833587


What a beauty. 
I just love everything about it


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> My black pebbled has been rehomed, couldn't bear to alter the strap. I have my smooth leather in the shorter strap though.


Yes, it has!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Cheated this weekend with a beauty sling bag from The Row. It’s first trip out, our first weekend away from home since February.
> 
> View attachment 4833584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833587


Beautiful bag, really love the color too


----------



## jbags07

Lately its rare that i make a non BV purchase....couldn’t resist this Celine trifold bag tho....


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Lately its rare that i make a non BV purchase....couldn’t resist this Celine trifold bag tho....
> 
> View attachment 4835465



Very nice!       Congratulations on your new beauty!  I  know you've been excited for this one!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Lately its rare that i make a non BV purchase....couldn’t resist this Celine trifold bag tho....
> 
> View attachment 4835465


----------



## Nibb

ShinyW said:


> What a beauty.
> I just love everything about it





jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag, really love the color too


Thank you! It’s definitely a grab and go bag.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Lately its rare that i make a non BV purchase....couldn’t resist this Celine trifold bag tho....
> 
> View attachment 4835465


Love those! Céline had some great bags.


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Massai, my third Hermes and I think I'm in trouble...


----------



## RT1

Gorgeous bag on you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai, my third Hermes and I think I'm in trouble...


The good kind of trouble. So beautiful and look at that leather!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> The good kind of trouble. So beautiful and look at that leather!


Tell that to my wallet  .


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Tell that to my wallet  .


Yes, mine too!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Giving BaoBao a try again, rehomed my 10by10 as it just felt bigger than what I will like. This 6by6 metallic tote in brown is wonderful. Test run ytd and checked all the boxes of being lightweight, straps staying put, spacious and versatile color.


----------



## RT1

Looks really nice on your shoulder.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

RT1 said:


> Looks really nice on your shoulder.


Thank you. I'm really liking the ease of it thus far. Very thankful for a friend whom rekindled my interest in the brand.


----------



## muggles

What can I say? I sold this bag and 6 weeks later bought another one!
only bag I ever really missed!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai, my third Hermes and I think I'm in trouble...
> 
> View attachment 4836554


Perfect size and shape for your frame. I think it looks fantastic!  The leather is just amazing. Is it heavy?


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> Giving BaoBao a try again, rehomed my 10by10 as it just felt bigger than what I will like. This 6by6 metallic tote in brown is wonderful. Test run ytd and checked all the boxes of being lightweight, straps staying put, spacious and versatile color.
> 
> View attachment 4847211


I’ve always admired this bag. It looks fantastic on you


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Perfect size and shape for your frame. I think it looks fantastic!  The leather is just amazing. Is it heavy?


I don’t find it heavy at all.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> I’ve always admired this bag. It looks fantastic on you


Thank you. It really is a breeze to use. I'm still with it and that says a lot.


----------



## JenJBS

Cheating with Rebecca Minkoff...  I have such a weakness for the oil slick finish...   Just can't seem to resist it...    I mean, I just got my glorious rose gold Nodini... But couldn't help myself when I saw that oil slick hardware...   But this one is at least paid for with Tradesy credit from another purchase that got cancelled.


----------



## muchstuff

My second Prada. Gaufre tote, I have a third Prada on the way...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> My second Prada. Gaufre tote, I have a third Prada on the way..


Wooh this one looks pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wooh this one looks pretty!


Too big for a day to day bag for me but works well for travel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Too big for a day to day bag for me but works well for travel.


A picture is truly deceptive. It doesn't look that big to me. I like how the leather looks, it seems like it had a sheen to it.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> A picture is truly deceptive. It doesn't look that big to me. I like how the leather looks, it seems like it had a sheen to it.


I think it’s about 16” wide, I have bags that size that don’t feel as big, not a lot of slouch on this one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I think it’s about 16” wide


16 inches. Wow, that's quite wide indeed. Like a large Veneta.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> 16 inches. Wow, that's quite wide indeed. Like a large Veneta.


But quite a bit heavier!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> But quite a bit heavier!


Hmmm, the leather looks really supple though.


----------



## RT1

That’s a really stunning bag there, my dear friend!     
Congratulations!!!


----------



## RT1

I cheated a bit yesterday, as well.


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> I cheated a bit yesterday, as well.
> 
> View attachment 4866699


Garden Party! Beautiful bag, congrats. How do you like it so far?


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> That’s a really stunning bag there, my dear friend!
> Congratulations!!!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> I cheated a bit yesterday, as well.
> 
> View attachment 4866699


Quite the cheat, that’s one I’d like to have too! Congrats!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Garden Party! Beautiful bag, congrats. How do you like it so far?


Waiting on an insert before I really use it.
I like it really well, so far.
It’s light and holds a lot!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Cheating with Rebecca Minkoff...  I have such a weakness for the oil slick finish...   Just can't seem to resist it...    I mean, I just got my glorious rose gold Nodini... But couldn't help myself when I saw that oil slick hardware...   But this one is at least paid for with Tradesy credit from another purchase that got cancelled.
> 
> View attachment 4854413
> View attachment 4854414


That hardware!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> My second Prada. Gaufre tote, I have a third Prada on the way...
> 
> View attachment 4866390


The leather looks amazing!  What a gorgeous bag. Is it similar in size to the large Loop?


----------



## jbags07

RT1 said:


> I cheated a bit yesterday, as well.
> 
> View attachment 4866699


 Woohoo! A Garden Party! And that bag charm!


----------



## jbags07

Early Christmas gift from DH as this is a limited run and i needed to grab it fast...


----------



## jbags07

Just found the perfect Rodeo also for my Pico...


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> That hardware!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Early Christmas gift from DH as this is a limited run and i needed to grab it fast...
> 
> View attachment 4874334
> View attachment 4874335



It's a fantastic bag!  Congratulations, and enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Just found the perfect Rodeo also for my Pico...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874337



So cute!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> The leather looks amazing!  What a gorgeous bag. Is it similar in size to the large Loop?


I'll get some comparisons for you. I'm considering rehoming it TBH. It's too big for me for day to day and I'm just not sure it's suitable enough for a weekend bag for me. Can't decide...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Just found the perfect Rodeo also for my Pico...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874337


Perfect!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I'll get some comparisons for you. I'm considering rehoming it TBH. It's too big for me for day to day and I'm just not sure it's suitable enough for a weekend bag for me. Can't decide...


I can see the dilemma. For a handbag, i would also prefer it in a smaller size. Does it hold a perfect amount of weekend clothes? And easy to carry for the purpose?


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I can see the dilemma. For a handbag, i would also prefer it in a smaller size. Does it hold a perfect amount of weekend clothes? And easy to carry for the purpose?


Easy enough to carry, I'm an "everything but the kitchen sink" type of weekend packer so I'm the wrong person to ask. But it holds a fair amount.


----------



## Jam2

Carried this LV Delightful GM for a one night getaway which was wonderful, big enough to hold clothes and stuff and still lightweight. Bought that little card case/wallet during the getaway.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Just found the perfect Rodeo also for my Pico...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874337


Beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Just found the perfect Rodeo also for my Pico...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874337


----------



## ksuromax

cheating with a few Bal bags for the last week, but this one deserves posting  
2004 True Red First


----------



## muchstuff

Forgot to post my latest Prada, similar in size to a mini Cabat.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Forgot to post my latest Prada, similar in size to a mini Cabat.
> 
> View attachment 4888920


Ooh! it's really nice!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Ooh! it's really nice!


To quote @Prada Psycho, "It's like the love child of Prada and Bottega Veneta!"


----------



## RT1

That’s really a gorgeous bag, my dear friend!!!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> That’s really a gorgeous bag, my dear friend!!!


Thanks, I think so too!


----------



## izumi1460

muchstuff said:


> Forgot to post my latest Prada, similar in size to a mini Cabat.
> 
> View attachment 4888920



Oh! That is so pretty! Never paid attention to Prada before, when did this come out?


----------



## muchstuff

izumi1460 said:


> Oh! That is so pretty! Never paid attention to Prada before, when did this come out?


I just realized I have paper tags. It may be 2008 if I'm reading the tag correctly.


----------



## izumi1460

muchstuff said:


> I just realized I have paper tags. It may be 2008 if I'm reading the tag correctly.



WOW! No wonder it is such a beauty. So many brands don't make this kind of bags with such fabulous leather now. Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## muchstuff

izumi1460 said:


> WOW! No wonder it is such a beauty. So many brands don't make this kind of bags with such fabulous leather now. Congratulations and enjoy!!


Thanks, I do like finding older bags!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Forgot to post my latest Prada, similar in size to a mini Cabat.
> 
> View attachment 4888920


Beautifull!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Beautifull!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Not a bag but I couldn't resist this Queen and Belle cashmere scarf...


----------



## baglici0us

muchstuff said:


> Forgot to post my latest Prada, similar in size to a mini Cabat.
> 
> View attachment 4888920


Ooh I had this bag in Nylon! I bought it at the end of 2008 and I found the photos of it that I posted on this forum. Gosh camera phones are so much better these days. Congrats on your gorgeous bag.


----------



## muchstuff

baglici0us said:


> Ooh I had this bag in Nylon! I bought it at the end of 2008 and I found the photos of it that I posted on this forum. Gosh camera phones are so much better these days. Congrats on your gorgeous bag.
> 
> View attachment 4898074
> View attachment 4898075
> View attachment 4898076


I've never seen a Prada tessuto bag IRL, is the nylon really nice?


----------



## baglici0us

muchstuff said:


> I've never seen a Prada tessuto bag IRL, is the nylon really nice?


Yes, it’s beautiful and really hardy. My mum admired it so I gave it to her. Last time I saw her with it it still looked great.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I've never seen a Prada tessuto bag IRL, is the nylon really nice?





baglici0us said:


> Yes, it’s beautiful and really hardy. My mum admired it so I gave it to her. Last time I saw her with it it still looked great.


Back in the day, Prada nylon bags were all the rage and I believe that they were really nice, no maintenance, strong bags.


----------



## ryrybaby12

RT1 said:


> Back in the day, Prada nylon bags were all the rage and I believe that they were really nice, no maintenance, strong bags.


they are the best, most lightweight bags....


----------



## BBBagHag

Well, kind of cheated. I’m airing out my very first luxury bag! And introducing him to a new friend.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Well, kind of cheated. I’m airing out my very first luxury bag! And introducing him to a new friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902274


Congrats! What made you choose LV as your first?


----------



## Euclase

BBBagHag said:


> Well, kind of cheated. I’m airing out my very first luxury bag! And introducing him to a new friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902274


Awww, what a cute piggie!


----------



## pinksky777

My new toy


----------



## ching20

20 lashes with a Nero intrecciato whip.


----------



## indiaink

Well, I've gone far astray. One of my favorite (only) leathercrafters that I follow did a review on a particular bag by Danse Lente, which led me down the interwebs rabbit hole to this, the Danse Lente Margot Leather Tote, which came out Resort 2019. Strangely enough, Saks has (had) (I got the last one) it in Basil, and she's on the way to me as I write. Her shape is similar to the Bottega Veneta Tambura that I have - well, not really, but, it's an odd bag. Danse Lente - French for "slow dance". The designer likes Picasso. Can you tell?  LOL. I just did a search on tPF and there's been a few mentions of this indie brand, not much. Can't wait to get her, due in on the 14th.


----------



## Euclase

indiaink said:


> Well, I've gone far astray. One of my favorite (only) leathercrafters that I follow did a review on a particular bag by Danse Lente, which led me down the interwebs rabbit hole to this, the Danse Lente Margot Leather Tote, which came out Resort 2019. Strangely enough, Saks has (had) (I got the last one) it in Basil, and she's on the way to me as I write. Her shape is similar to the Bottega Veneta Tambura that I have - well, not really, but, it's an odd bag. Danse Lente - French for "slow dance". The designer likes Picasso. Can you tell?  LOL. I just did a search on tPF and there's been a few mentions of this indie brand, not much. Can't wait to get her, due in on the 14th.
> View attachment 4922116


It reminds me a bit of an H Toolbox.  I _love _the color, stitching, and hardware.  Congratulations!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Well, I've gone far astray. One of my favorite (only) leathercrafters that I follow did a review on a particular bag by Danse Lente, which led me down the interwebs rabbit hole to this, the Danse Lente Margot Leather Tote, which came out Resort 2019. Strangely enough, Saks has (had) (I got the last one) it in Basil, and she's on the way to me as I write. Her shape is similar to the Bottega Veneta Tambura that I have - well, not really, but, it's an odd bag. Danse Lente - French for "slow dance". The designer likes Picasso. Can you tell?  LOL. I just did a search on tPF and there's been a few mentions of this indie brand, not much. Can't wait to get her, due in on the 14th.
> View attachment 4922116


Wow, really like!


----------



## sngsk

The only good thing with BV going the way it is- I get to focus on other brands I had been eyeing for awhile but always got distracted from; Moynat for one. Finally got the Gabrielle that I had been eyeing for awhile.


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> The only good thing with BV going the way it is- I get to focus on other brands I had been eyeing for awhile but always got distracted from; Moynat for one. Finally got the Gabrielle that I had been eyeing for awhile.


Your as stylish as ever, nice to see your mod again.


----------



## BBBagHag

Oops, I didn’t see this post.. over a month later. And I don’t really even know the answer - I was uneducated (handbag-wise) and had the urge to buy something “good quality” with my grown-up-job money! And LV is really hard to miss. 


muchstuff said:


> Congrats! What made you choose LV as your first?


----------



## SerenaRandy

BBBagHag said:


> Thanks! I found it for a great deal on the luxury closet and couldn’t resist. I love that it’s both subtle and not.


Hi, did you have to pay import duties?


----------



## jeune_fille

I bought a Chanel skirt,  a jacket, a sweater, and a Camelia ring.  
I only got the skirt so far as they will all be delivered next week.

Also bought one of DL’s skirt from Fall 2019


----------



## BBBagHag

Yeah I paid over $300!! Not happy about that and probably won’t be shopping on that site any more. 



SerenaRandy said:


> Hi, did you have to pay import duties?


----------



## muchstuff

Medium Ascot in leather by The Row. Absolutely love it but I need to size up. Sadly, the large is nowhere to be found...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Medium Ascot in leather by The Row. Absolutely love it but I need to size up. Sadly, the large is nowhere to be found...
> 
> View attachment 4951303


That's one of the nicest bags you've had in quite some time.  
It's really gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> That's one of the nicest bags you've had in quite some time.
> It's really gorgeous!


Thanks, just way too small for me. There's a larger size but I can't find it so far. TRR stretched it out and measured it so I though it would be way bigger.   
 If anyone is interested in this style be aware that it literally is like a big scarf that's gathered up and it only has one (very strong) magnet holding it closed. Not the most secure bag. But it's sooo cute.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, just way too small for me. There's a larger size but I can't find it so far. TRR stretched it out and measured it so I though it would be way bigger.
> If anyone is interested in this style be aware that it literally is like a big scarf that's gathered up and it only has one (very strong) magnet holding it closed. Not the most secure bag. But it's sooo cute.


How much bigger is the larger size?

Is this one really too small for you!

I really love this bag, so darned gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> How much bigger is the larger size?
> 
> Is this one really too small for you!
> 
> I really love this bag, so darned gorgeous!


I tried to talk myself into keeping it but it really is smaller and shallower than I'd like. Here's a large...this one looks like it might be linen or something similar but imagine that in black leather with the same drape as the medium...

EDiT: this is actually leather.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I tried to talk myself into keeping it but it really is smaller and shallower than I'd like. Here's a large...this one looks like it might be linen or something similar but imagine that in black leather with the same drape as the medium...
> 
> EDiT: this is actually leather.
> 
> View attachment 4951624


Swoon


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Swoon


Funny, I always thought it was a cute bag but you usually see the smallest size and it's a little handheld affair. Then I chanced on this pic of the white one and my head exploded...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Funny, I always thought it was a cute bag but you usually see the smallest size and it's a little handheld affair. Then I chanced on this pic of the white one and my head exploded...


That large is gorgeous!!! Those small bags must be for lipstick phone & credit card only.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> That large is gorgeous!!! Those small bags must be for lipstick phone & credit card only.


Great little evening bag!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> *That large is gorgeous!!!* Those small bags must be for lipstick phone & credit card only.


You are so right on this.
That large size is phenomenally gorgeous.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Funny, I always thought it was a cute bag but you usually see the smallest size and it's a little handheld affair. Then I chanced on this pic of the white one and my head exploded...



Yeah. I'd only seen the tiny, handheld ones. That medium size looks great!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Yeah. I'd only seen the tiny, handheld ones. That medium size looks great!


I would be careful about carrying very much in the medium though. It's not that deep and as I said it's really unstructured. One of the reasons I want a large is that I'm assuming I'd get more depth with it.


----------



## muchstuff

I just found one that's suede lined and zips shut   . The drape will be a little different but that's the one I want...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I just found one that's suede lined and zips shut   . The drape will be a little different but that's the one I want...
> 
> View attachment 4951717


I swear, you can find anything!!!!      
If it's a bag, you'll find it!   

You would have made a great detective!


----------



## JenJBS

RT1 said:


> I swear, you can find anything!!!!
> If it's a bag, you'll find it!
> 
> You would have made a great detective!



She truly has a gift for finding rare and beautiful bags!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I just found one that's suede lined and zips shut   . The drape will be a little different but that's the one I want...
> 
> View attachment 4951717


Country? Planet? You’re amazing  Serious, maybe that’s how the large were made.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I would be careful about carrying very much in the medium though. It's not that deep and as I said it's really unstructured. One of the reasons I want a large is that I'm assuming I'd get more depth with it.



Thanks for the warning.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> I swear, you can find anything!!!!
> If it's a bag, you'll find it!
> 
> You would have made a great detective!


It only works when I'm obsessed.  I'm also not sure there IS a bigger size, I should have tried to emulate that photo of the white one with the size I had (it went back today). Every listing I see for what they're calling a large has approx. the same measurements as the mediums. It's a tough bag to measure so it's a bit confusing.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I just found one that's suede lined and zips shut   . The drape will be a little different but that's the one I want...
> 
> View attachment 4951717


I like that you can use the sides for narrow or small stuff like envelopes or face masks I also like that about the two for one it’s very convenient. It looks like the loop and the two for one had a child.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Country? Planet? You’re amazing  Serious, maybe that’s how the large were made.


I'm honestly not sure re: sizes. I'd be willing to take whatever I found with the zipper though!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I like that you can use the sides for narrow or small stuff like envelopes or face masks I also like that about the two for one it’s very convenient. It looks like the loop and the two for one had a child.


One day I'll find one with the suede and we'll solve the mystery!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I'm honestly not sure re: sizes. I'd be willing to take whatever I found with the zipper though!


Some security these days would be nice geeze anyone can get anywhere this week


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Some security these days would be nice geeze anyone can get anywhere this week


Boy, is that ever the truth!    
Had some friends in DC on “that” day.

The S. . t is going down hill fast.
Please all of you nice friends stay safe.  
I care deeply for you guys!


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> Boy, is that ever the truth!
> Had some friends in DC on “that” day.
> 
> The S. . t is going down hill fast.
> Please all of you nice friends stay safe.
> I care deeply for you guys!


You too crazy sh$t!


----------



## ShinyW

muchstuff said:


> I tried to talk myself into keeping it but it really is smaller and shallower than I'd like. Here's a large...this one looks like it might be linen or something similar but imagine that in black leather with the same drape as the medium...
> 
> EDiT: this is actually leather.
> 
> View attachment 4951624


Oh my my. 
So so gorgeous.


----------



## muchstuff

Not a bag this time but a Chanel scarf, cashmere and silk...


----------



## muchstuff

Had to get some Chanel boots to go with the scarf...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Had to get some Chanel boots to go with the scarf...
> 
> View attachment 4958769


Nice stuff! Love the boots they remind me of boxing boots.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Nice stuff! Love the boots they remind me of boxing boots.


Thanks, they’ll look great with jeans which is pretty much my wardrobe.


----------



## muchstuff

The Row has become one of my favourite brands. Introducing the Bindle Three...


----------



## Euclase

muchstuff said:


> The Row has become one of my favourite brands. Introducing the Bindle Three...
> 
> View attachment 4972867



Oooo, look at that divine leather!


----------



## muchstuff

Euclase said:


> Oooo, look at that divine leather!


It’s nice isn’t it? The inside isn’t lined but they’ve sueded the leather rather than just leaving it raw.


----------



## Nibb

The Row 15 Ostrich sling hobo


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> The Row 15 Ostrich sling hobo
> View attachment 4973207
> View attachment 4973208


I love the colour on this one, very unique!


----------



## chiisaibunny

muchstuff said:


> The Row has become one of my favourite brands. Introducing the Bindle Three...
> 
> View attachment 4972867



Oooh could you do a mod shot? Pretty please. I’m looking at this style but am a little concerned because of the open top and I’m 5’1” and the bag looks pretty long. 
Thanks!


----------



## BBBagHag

Another winter favorite   Tods


----------



## muchstuff

chiisaibunny said:


> Oooh could you do a mod shot? Pretty please. I’m looking at this style but am a little concerned because of the open top and I’m 5’1” and the bag looks pretty long.
> Thanks!


Here's a quickie I did in the boutique. I'm  only 5'2" and I don't find it too long. The open top depends on what you're personal comfort level is I think.


----------



## chiisaibunny

muchstuff said:


> Here's a quickie I did in the boutique. I'm  only 5'2" and I don't find it too long. The open top depends on what you're personal comfort level is I think.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973744


Thank you!!! You’re right, it’s not too long. Now I just need to decide on color. I’m really liking the light cuir color but then that means I have to be careful of color transfer. I might just go for it since that color caught my eye first.


----------



## muchstuff

chiisaibunny said:


> Thank you!!! You’re right, it’s not too long. Now I just need to decide on color. I’m really liking the light cuir color but then that means I have to be careful of color transfer. I might just go for it since that color caught my eye first.


If the interior is a light colour as well it would probably be easier to find your stuff. I've learned to find whatever I need by feel in my hobo bags.


----------



## muchstuff

It's the weirdest thing @chiisaibunny . On the website for 24S the bag is listed at just over $1400 CDN which is what I paid for it (consderably less than the $2160 it was selling for at Holt Renfrew here in Vancouver). But if I switch to USD it shows at  $1690 USD, which is about $2150 CDN.  No idea why the significant difference between currencies.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It's the weirdest thing @chiisaibunny . On the website for 24S the bag is listed at just over $1400 CDN which is what I paid for it (consderably less than the $2160 it was selling for at Holt Renfrew here in Vancouver). But if I switch to USD it shows at  $1690 USD, which is about $2150 CDN.  No idea why the significant difference between currencies.


Grab it and run, they are $1690 retail on all the U.S. sites


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Grab it and run, they are $1690 retail on all the U.S. sites


Oh yeah, I couldn't believe it when I saw the CDN price, and no duty either. How do they do that? I paid $1600 CDN all in, felt like a real steal.


----------



## muchstuff

@chiisaibunny check this out. Not familiar with the website but you could check it out, Lyst sent me there. Also not sure if they add tax and duty at source.

https://lagarconne.com/products/tr0...rce=EEAN&publisherId=58012&clickId=3461959888


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Oh yeah, I couldn't believe it when I saw the CDN price, and no duty either. How do they do that? I paid $1600 CDN all in, felt like a real steal.


Prices are going up on imported items I think new tariffs, company is American but the bags are still made in Italy.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Prices are going up on imported items I think new tariffs, company is American but the bags are still made in Italy.


That’s sucks. Buy American I guess?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> That’s sucks. Buy American I guess?


IDK I thought it was just on French bags but the prices are getting crazy. I’ll stick to resale or wait till Canada is open


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> IDK I thought it was just on French bags but the prices are getting crazy. I’ll stick to resale or wait till Canada is open


Oh honey we won’t be open for a lonnggg time yet. The feds have just tightened up international travel even more.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Oh honey we won’t be open for a lonnggg time yet. The feds have just tightened up international travel even more.


Good at least CN is making an effort. Too much damage has been done in the US, Covid is out of control.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Good at least CN is making an effort. Too much damage has been done in the US, Covid is out of control.


Well the feds have banned travel to the Caribbean and Mexico but Canadians can still travel to California, Hawaii and Florida


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Here's a quickie I did in the boutique. I'm  only 5'2" and I don't find it too long. The open top depends on what you're personal comfort level is I think.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973744



WOW! This is gorgeous and fits you so well! Off to look at The Row bags now


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> WOW! This is gorgeous and fits you so well! Off to look at The Row bags now


Slippery slope ahead!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Well the feds have banned travel to the Caribbean and Mexico but Canadians can still travel to California, Hawaii and Florida


Good gawd! I guess the snowbirds really want that sun.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Good gawd! I guess the snowbirds really want that sun.


The ones that haven’t been able to travel have filled all of our local camping sites with their mobile homes


----------



## chiisaibunny

muchstuff said:


> @chiisaibunny check this out. Not familiar with the website but you could check it out, Lyst sent me there. Also not sure if they add tax and duty at source.
> 
> https://lagarconne.com/products/tr0...rce=EEAN&publisherId=58012&clickId=3461959888


Whoa! That’s a good price!


----------



## muchstuff

chiisaibunny said:


> Whoa! That’s a good price!


Not bad. I would imagine there’s tax and possibly duty though.


----------



## chiisaibunny

muchstuff said:


> If the interior is a light colour as well it would probably be easier to find your stuff. I've learned to find whatever I need by feel in my hobo bags.


True. I try to avoid black wallets because I can’t find my cc holder, masquerading as a wallet, in dark colored bags. Just the other day I looked all over the house for my wallet. Turns out it was in my bag.


----------



## chiisaibunny

muchstuff said:


> It's the weirdest thing @chiisaibunny . On the website for 24S the bag is listed at just over $1400 CDN which is what I paid for it (consderably less than the $2160 it was selling for at Holt Renfrew here in Vancouver). But if I switch to USD it shows at  $1690 USD, which is about $2150 CDN.  No idea why the significant difference between currencies.


That is strange. I’m used to the manufacturers controlling the prices so it’s the same everywhere.


----------



## waverlinda

Last year was all about BV.  First week of Jan.  I couldn't help it and bought the Loewe Puzzle Medium in Scarlet Red. So happy.  My first Loewe. It's very different from BV's style.


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Massai Cut GM...


----------



## Nibb

Did this one stick? It’s gorgeous.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Did this one stick? It’s gorgeous.


Part of the permanent collection.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Part of the permanent collection.


Nice!


----------



## jeune_fille

muchstuff said:


> Not a bag this time but a Chanel scarf, cashmere and silk...
> 
> View attachment 4958715


Wow! I was just looking at the Hat with similar pattern in Chanel website. Unfortunately, I dont have a job right now. Sooo I am just looking


----------



## muchstuff

jeune_fille said:


> Wow! I was just looking at the Hat with similar pattern in Chanel website. Unfortunately, I dont have a job right now. Sooo I am just looking


I lucked out, it was on RealDealCollections website.


----------



## jeune_fille

@muchstuff  I also love your boots.
Water water everywhere but not a drop to drink.


----------



## muchstuff

jeune_fille said:


> @muchstuff  I also love your boots.
> Water water everywhere but not a drop to drink.


Thanks, those were from a local reseller!


----------



## stillfabulous

diane278 said:


> Do you know if she sells in the US?
> Whoa! I just googled her and her line has apprently been brought to NY.
> View attachment 4123673


She now has boutiques in Manhattan, Westhampton and Palm Beach in addition to their 12th generation boutique in Florence.


----------



## muchstuff

Gucci was my first premier brand, and I've wanted this one for a long time...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Gucci was my first premier brand, and I've wanted this one for a long time...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008206


Beautiful, looks pristine. What year? I’ve always liked Gucci’s large bamboo totes.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Beautiful, looks pristine. What year? I’ve always liked Gucci’s large bamboo totes.


I have no idea, I don't see anything that looks like a date code?


----------



## muchstuff

Seem to have a thing going with Prada cervo antik bags, my second one...


----------



## ShinyW

muchstuff said:


> Seem to have a thing going with Prada cervo antik bags, my second one...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013046


My oh my what a stunner. 

No wonder you have a thing going on.


----------



## muchstuff

ShinyW said:


> My oh my what a stunner.
> 
> No wonder you have a thing going on.



Cervo wins me over every time.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Gucci was my first premier brand, and I've wanted this one for a long time...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008206


Such an iconic piece!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Such an iconic piece!


I’m kind of thinking that having iconic pieces from some of the main premier brands might be nice...


----------



## Euclase

My new baby, the Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia, small size, black pebbled leather, and silver hardware.   My paternal grandmother was a stylish lady who wore Ferragamo shoes, so having a Ferragamo bag reminds me of her.  I lusted after Sofias in their heyday, but I couldn't afford one back then.

For the past several months, I patiently stalked the resale sites until my HG appeared, and the wait was worth it because she's *pristine, *with zero signs of wear and new-bag-smell _galore_!  

I think she was just living unloved in a closet, biding her time to come to me...  




Now I need to get a TODs bag, so I can be just like @jburgh!


----------



## Nibb

Euclase said:


> My new baby, the Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia, small size, black pebbled leather, and silver hardware.   My paternal grandmother was a stylish lady who wore Ferragamo shoes, so having a Ferragamo bag reminds me of her.  I lusted after Sofias in their heyday, but I couldn't afford one back then.
> 
> For the past several months, I patiently stalked the resale sites until my HG appeared, and the wait was worth it because she's *pristine, *with zero signs of wear and new-bag-smell _galore_!
> 
> I think she was just living unloved in a closet, biding her time to come to me...
> 
> View attachment 5059985
> 
> 
> Now I need to get a TODs bag, so I can be just like @jburgh!


Beauty! Tod’s D bags are one of my all time favorite designs


----------



## grietje

Cheating by going all the way back to where my fondness for bags started: Coach.  This is the Swinger in rouge.

Larger than the small pouch but smaller than the Nodini.  Comes with detachable shoulder and crossbody straps.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Cheating by going all the way back to where my fondness for bags started: Coach.  This is the Swinger in rouge.
> 
> Larger than the small pouch but smaller than the Nodini.  Comes with detachable shoulder and crossbody straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074212


Funny how a lot of us started with Coach.


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> Funny how a lot of us started with Coach.


My very first bag was a basic rectangular bag in British tan.  I got it in 1980 I think.


----------



## dolali

grietje said:


> Cheating by going all the way back to where my fondness for bags started: Coach.  This is the Swinger in rouge.
> 
> Larger than the small pouch but smaller than the Nodini.  Comes with detachable shoulder and crossbody straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074212





muchstuff said:


> Funny how a lot of us started with Coach.



This is beautiful 

I also started with Coach! I blame my DH who gifted me a Coach Patricia Legacy for my birthday back in the mid 90's - which by the way I am using today .


----------



## Euclase

It was love at first sight for this baby in the outdoor market at Zihuatanejo, Mexico.
She set me back $200 (Pesos that is, about $10 USD).


----------



## Nibb

Favorite summer 2021 bag, Jil Sander 2012 Market tote.


----------



## Euclase

I'm a big fan of the dramatic brushstroke paintings by Jamie Nares (formerly James Nares), so when Coach collaborated with Nares back in 2012, of course I lusted after the limited edition totes.  At the time I was a starving grad student and couldn't afford them, but I finally nabbed my favorite one--the black and white-- a few weeks ago.  

Unfortunately it's a *beast *of a tote, like the size of a beach bag, and it weighs like 5 pounds empty.  You could fit a toddler in this thing.  *sigh*  It's sooo beautiful... but I can't carry it regularly at all, and it's too posh for the beach, so really my only option is to use it as aesthetic storage.  

I don't have a great display spot for it at home, so I'm experimenting with putting it in my office to hold a blanket.  My office is cleaner than my house (no cat hair!), and I get to enjoy seeing it at work several times a week.  

I want to ask y'all: am I crazy for doing that?  I've never had a theft in the 10ish years I've been in my office suite, and I keep my office locked when I step away.  But facilities and janitorial staff, or someone who borrows the building's master key, could gain access.  Or I could accidentally leave my office unlocked (very unlikely since the door is default-set to lock when shut).  There's a subtle embossing on one top-handle indicating it's Coach, but I have that handle facing the wall.  I doubt that many people would recognize for what it is, as being a nearly $1k bag.  

Is it worth the risk to enjoy the bag?  Or should I just sell it and put the funds into a piggy bank to maybe buy a Nares print in umpteen years?


----------



## weezer

What a beauty 
Nooo don’t sell it! (My personal opinion)

5 pounds, wow!

 I think it makes a beautiful decorative piece as you have done (Whether you chose to have it at home or work )


----------



## Nibb

Euclase said:


> I'm a big fan of the dramatic brushstroke paintings by Jamie Nares (formerly James Nares), so when Coach collaborated with Nares back in 2012, of course I lusted after the limited edition totes.  At the time I was a starving grad student and couldn't afford them, but I finally nabbed my favorite one--the black and white-- a few weeks ago.
> 
> Unfortunately it's a *beast *of a tote, like the size of a beach bag, and it weighs like 5 pounds empty.  You could fit a toddler in this thing.  *sigh*  It's sooo beautiful... but I can't carry it regularly at all, and it's too posh for the beach, so really my only option is to use it as aesthetic storage.
> 
> I don't have a great display spot for it at home, so I'm experimenting with putting it in my office to hold a blanket.  My office is cleaner than my house (no cat hair!), and I get to enjoy seeing it at work several times a week.
> 
> I want to ask y'all: am I crazy for doing that?  I've never had a theft in the 10ish years I've been in my office suite, and I keep my office locked when I step away.  But facilities and janitorial staff, or someone who borrows the building's master key, could gain access.  Or I could accidentally leave my office unlocked (very unlikely since the door is default-set to lock when shut).  There's a subtle embossing on one top-handle indicating it's Coach, but I have that handle facing the wall.  I doubt that many people would recognize for what it is, as being a nearly $1k bag.
> 
> Is it worth the risk to enjoy the bag?  Or should I just sell it and put the funds into a piggy bank to maybe buy a Nares print in umpteen years?
> 
> View attachment 5200113


Idk if you keep it on the office floor for storage you may want to rethink it. I’ve recently parted with a medium Rogue tote because of the weight, killed me but I replaced it with a purple BV croc wallet that I love and use. You will figure it out. Good luck


----------



## girlhasbags

Euclase said:


> I'm a big fan of the dramatic brushstroke paintings by Jamie Nares (formerly James Nares), so when Coach collaborated with Nares back in 2012, of course I lusted after the limited edition totes.  At the time I was a starving grad student and couldn't afford them, but I finally nabbed my favorite one--the black and white-- a few weeks ago.
> 
> Unfortunately it's a *beast *of a tote, like the size of a beach bag, and it weighs like 5 pounds empty.  You could fit a toddler in this thing.  *sigh*  It's sooo beautiful... but I can't carry it regularly at all, and it's too posh for the beach, so really my only option is to use it as aesthetic storage.
> 
> I don't have a great display spot for it at home, so I'm experimenting with putting it in my office to hold a blanket.  My office is cleaner than my house (no cat hair!), and I get to enjoy seeing it at work several times a week.
> 
> I want to ask y'all: am I crazy for doing that?  I've never had a theft in the 10ish years I've been in my office suite, and I keep my office locked when I step away.  But facilities and janitorial staff, or someone who borrows the building's master key, could gain access.  Or I could accidentally leave my office unlocked (very unlikely since the door is default-set to lock when shut).  There's a subtle embossing on one top-handle indicating it's Coach, but I have that handle facing the wall.  I doubt that many people would recognize for what it is, as being a nearly $1k bag.
> 
> Is it worth the risk to enjoy the bag?  Or should I just sell it and put the funds into a piggy bank to maybe buy a Nares print in umpteen years?
> 
> View attachment 5200113


I love it but if you are not going to use it you might think about what you really want using the funds to be that much closer to it.


----------



## Euclase

Thank you all for your feedback, @weezer, @Nibb, and @girlhasbags!  I've decided to keep her in my office for now.  She just makes me so happy, and I've already gotten a compliment on her from a colleague (who has an art background)!  The DH and I aren't at that life stage yet where we'd be willing to display a Nares print in our home, so since that may be decades away, and since life is short, I'm going to keep the bag for now to get my Nares fix while I'm at work!  

@Nibb, I promise my office is immaculate, and the bag has a thick and durable black leather base.  It would be more likely to get dirty at home with dust and cat hair and such.


----------



## weezer

argh. Sorry I cheated.
I bought an LV city keep all from the men’s collection (but why is it gendered? It works well for all !)


----------



## jbags07

weezer said:


> argh. Sorry I cheated.
> I bought an LV city keep all from the men’s collection (but why is it gendered? It works well for all !)
> View attachment 5260346


Great bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Revitalizing this thread with a very special Balenciaga, S/S 04 true red flat messenger with pewter HW...


----------



## Evergreen602

muchstuff said:


> Revitalizing this thread with a very special Balenciaga, S/S 04 true red flat messenger with pewter HW...
> 
> View attachment 5337122


That is a gorgeous red!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Revitalizing this thread with a very special Balenciaga, S/S 04 true red flat messenger with pewter HW...
> 
> View attachment 5337122


Wow!  This bag is just beautiful. Amazing find      Glad u revived the thread too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Revitalizing this thread with a very special Balenciaga, S/S 04 true red flat messenger with pewter HW..


Worth cheating. This red is amazing!


----------



## muchstuff

The multi quote doesn't seem to be working, thanks ladies!


----------



## atoizzard5

My second puzzle (bought in January)


----------



## jbags07

atoizzard5 said:


> My second puzzle (bought in January)
> View attachment 5337945


Love this green   And love the Puzzle!  Is it hard to get in and out if, with the way the top flap folds over?


----------



## jbags07

DH picked this up for me in January. I use my Nodinis and Discos when i need crossbodies, but i wanted to add something different. I know 90% of BVettes dislike logos  but i love my Mono Speedys, and this Gucci has such a vintage vibe to it too….i have been so laser focused on BV i rarely stray, this one was worth the cheat tho…..


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> DH picked this up for me in January. I use my Nodinis and Discos when i need crossbodies, but i wanted to add something different. I know 90% of BVettes dislike logos  but i love my Mono Speedys, and this Gucci has such a vintage vibe to it too….i have been so laser focused on BV i rarely stray, this one was worth the cheat tho…..
> 
> View attachment 5342371


Looks great, one of the few logos I like.


----------



## atoizzard5

jbags07 said:


> Love this green   And love the Puzzle!  Is it hard to get in and out if, with the way the top flap folds over?



Thank you! I love the green as well.

I personally don’t find it hard to get in and out of but it might take some getting used to at first. It’s a really great bag! And Loewe always comes out with nice muted colours.


----------



## Evergreen602

Yeah, I've strayed a bit.  BV is my favorite brand, making up over half of my bag collection.  I'm not including the Coach and Burberry bags I purchased years before I knew BV existed.  Nor am I including my three DeMellier London bags, though they are great bags for their price point.  My Amber / Light Oat Loewe Puzzle started it, then the Pony Brown Givenchy Antigona (sorry, only have a stock photo).  The Caramel Row Bindle Three is my most recent non-BV bag.


----------



## muchstuff

My third Deadly Ponies bag...


----------



## indiaink

Evergreen602 said:


> Yeah, I've strayed a bit.  BV is my favorite brand, making up over half of my bag collection.  I'm not including the Coach and Burberry bags I purchased years before I knew BV existed.  Nor am I including my three DeMellier London bags, though they are great bags for their price point.  My Amber / Light Oat Loewe Puzzle started it, then the Pony Brown Givenchy Antigona (sorry, only have a stock photo).  The Caramel Row Bindle Three is my most recent non-BV bag.
> 
> View attachment 5357030
> View attachment 5357031
> View attachment 5357033


… love that Caramel Smoosh o’ goodness …


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Yeah, I've strayed a bit.  BV is my favorite brand, making up over half of my bag collection.  I'm not including the Coach and Burberry bags I purchased years before I knew BV existed.  Nor am I including my three DeMellier London bags, though they are great bags for their price point.  My Amber / Light Oat Loewe Puzzle started it, then the Pony Brown Givenchy Antigona (sorry, only have a stock photo).  The Caramel Row Bindle Three is my most recent non-BV bag.
> 
> View attachment 5357030
> View attachment 5357031
> View attachment 5357033


Wow on all 3 bags   Sometimes we need to stray a bit!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> My third Deadly Ponies bag...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357082


Love this!  Faux fur?


----------



## jbags07

My cheats are rare, but every now and again. I had money earmarked for a BV that didn’t work out, then yet another BV that didn’t work out. had to break the cycle So on Wed DH added to my stash and this arrived today.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> My cheats are rare, but every now and again. I had money earmarked for a BV that didn’t work out, then yet another BV that didn’t work out. had to break the cycle So on Wed DH added to my stash and this arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 5362640


The Alma is a classic!  I've often thought about adding one to my collection.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> The Alma is a classic!  I've often thought about adding one to my collection.


It really is. I love the smooshiness of my BV, and my hobos, but its nice to also have a classic structured bag. I wanted a Ferragamo boxyz for my top handle black bag, and i kept buying BV b/c i thought it would be part of their line for awhile, then they pulled it last year.    So, Alma is my second choice but its a great classic piece for sure. It zips all thevway down on each side too, so it will be easy to get in and out of, vs speedy 25 which is impossible!  So of u add one, i think its a great bag to have.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> My cheats are rare, but every now and again. I had money earmarked for a BV that didn’t work out, then yet another BV that didn’t work out. had to break the cycle So on Wed DH added to my stash and this arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 5362640



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!    Enjoy!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!    Enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Love this!  Faux fur?


Spanish shearling. I'm exchanging it for black though.


----------



## LucyMadrid

ebruo said:


> This past weekend was one of those rare weekends that I was home in London. As you may know, I have been traveling a fair bit for work recently and am suffering from organisational problems (try carrying around a briefcase, a handbag, a carry-on and answer the phone at the same time!).
> 
> So a combination of the high of being back in London and the itch for a new bag made me buy a chanel baby coco cabas and an LV 45cm keepall (will use it for the gym as well as traveling). How does this tie in with the BV forum? It doesn't really, I just felt a bit guilty, as if I've cheated on you all!  On the plus side, I have received at least one compliment every day I wore my noce veneta this Summer. Kinda bummed that my limo tote hardly received any comments though - retiring the limo for now, noce looks better with a tan (yes I did manage to squeeze in two days on the beach). Bacio to everyone x



Coco Chanel, Coco handle, I suppose. At first sight I thought you meant a baby crocodile bag and I was surprised as Chanel seemed not to be using exotic leathers these days. Anyway, I suppose they still have some exotic bags in stock. Congr. for your shopping!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Spanish shearling. I'm exchanging it for black though.


Oh wow, must feel amazing. I love that gray! But black will be   Too


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Oh wow, must feel amazing. I love that gray! But black will be   Too


Feels like wool actually.   DP CS says the bag will soften much like classic leather but I don’t know if the feel of the shearling will change as well.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Feels like wool actually.   DP CS says the bag will soften much like classic leather but I don’t know if the feel of the shearling will change as well.


I love shearling bags! I’ve had different kinds. Some soften a teeny bit with use, but not a lot. Just store it tightly in its dust bag, b/c it attracts moths like crazy….if i didn’t live in such a warm climate now, i would be looking hard at this bag, its really


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I love shearling bags! I’ve had different kinds. Some soften a teeny bit with use, but not a lot. Just store it tightly in its dust bag, b/c it attracts moths like crazy….if i didn’t live in such a warm climate now, i would be looking hard at this bag, its really


Ohhh, never thought about moths, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## muchstuff

@jbags07 as promised, the Prada fairy bag just landed today...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> @jbags07 as promised, the Prada fairy bag just landed today...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366153


Wow  this bag is incredible. What a find!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Wow  this bag is incredible. What a find!


Thanks, they're not easy to find but there's quite a bit of wear. In this case though I'll keep her and have her restored.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, they're not easy to find but there's quite a bit of wear. In this case though I'll keep her and have her restored.


I have never seen these, but after i replied to you, i started searching…..now i want one  

definite;ly worth having restored….the one u found is just….seems like most of the linings need to be replaced too, from what i am reading…..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> @jbags07 as promised, the Prada fairy bag just landed today...


Wow! Truly unique!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I have never seen these, but after i replied to you, i started searching…..now i want one
> 
> definite;ly worth having restored….the one u found is just….seems like most of the linings need to be replaced too, from what i am reading…..


I read that some linings weren't leather, although I have a hard time understanding that. Mine is leather and  perfectly fine and clean.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! Truly unique!


Thanks, they were quite coveted back in the day!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, they were quite coveted back in the day!


I can see why. The details are lovely and is like a piece of art.


----------



## muchstuff

Last bag for awhile but she's a beauty, 07 Bal jaune marigold Hobo with G21 HW...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Last bag for awhile but she's a beauty, 07 Bal jaune marigold Hobo with G21 HW...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366837
> View attachment 5366838


Another WOW bag     Love this color!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Another WOW bag     Love this color!


I know, isn't it a great yellow? Very wearable IMO.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I know, isn't it a great yellow? Very wearable IMO.


Its fantastic! And the bag looks new. What a find…..should u tire of it…..


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Its fantastic! And the bag looks new. What a find…..should u tire of it…..


   Noted.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

@muchstuff  both of those bags are beauties! I'm glad you were able to snag them. They give me hope for spring too with their gorgeous colors


----------



## muchstuff

jess10141 said:


> @muchstuff  both of those bags are beauties! I'm glad you were able to snag them. They give me hope for spring too with their gorgeous colors


Thanks, for a black bag gal I've certainly been buying a lot of colour lately.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Last bag for awhile but she's a beauty, 07 Bal jaune marigold Hobo with G21 HW...


This color! Wow! Stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> This color! Wow! Stunning!


Oldies are the best!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Oldies are the best!


Truly!


----------



## Euclase

I just posted in the Handbags & Purses forum about my new(ish) _furoshiki patchin_ bag, and I wanted to share here too. I bought new 70cm furoshiki, which is a perfect size for making a bag that reminds me a bit of BV in terms of the silhouette and use of knots.


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> I just posted in the Handbags & Purses forum about my new(ish) _furoshiki patchin_ bag, and I wanted to share here too. I bought new 70cm furoshiki, which is a perfect size for making a bag that reminds me a bit of BV in terms of the silhouette and use of knots.


Love this!


----------



## Euclase

Finally!  I just scored the Anya Hindmarch Neeson Crossbody in silver, my first fancy-schmancy metallic bag.  Finding this style preloved _and_ in a neutral color is quite tricky; I've been on the hunt since mid-2020.  During the Covid lockdown AH put their bags on sale, including the Neeson in black, but I decided instead to get my Chain Knot in Quetsche from the outlets.  I figured with black being a classic,  surely AH would restock it in black, right?  Nope!   

I don't regret my Knot purchase, but I still really wanted this Neeson, esp. for travel. When this silver (with gold hardware) one popped up on the 'bay, I pounced, and I'm so glad I did.  It's a lightweight and cute bag, with both a crossbody and wristlet strap included (not pictured), and it arrived in pristine condition!  Here are her first photos on her inaugural adventure with me, going to CA wineries!


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> Finally!  I just scored the Anya Hindmarch Neeson Crossbody in silver, my first fancy-schmancy metallic bag.  Finding this style preloved _and_ in a neutral color is quite tricky; I've been on the hunt since mid-2020.  During the Covid lockdown AH put their bags on sale, including the Neeson in black, but I decided instead to get my Chain Knot in Quetsche from the outlets.  I figured with black being a classic,  surely AH would restock it in black, right?  Nope!
> 
> I don't regret my Knot purchase, but I still really wanted this Neeson, esp. for travel. When this silver (with gold hardware) one popped up on the 'bay, I pounced, and I'm so glad I did.  It's a lightweight and cute bag, with both a crossbody and wristlet strap included (not pictured), and it arrived in pristine condition!  Here are her first photos on her inaugural adventure with me, going to CA wineries!
> 
> View attachment 5615841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615842


Congratulations!  She is a beauty!  Enjoy your outing to the CA wineries!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Finally!  I just scored the Anya Hindmarch Neeson Crossbody in silver, my first fancy-schmancy metallic bag.  Finding this style preloved _and_ in a neutral color is quite tricky; I've been on the hunt since mid-2020.  During the Covid lockdown AH put their bags on sale, including the Neeson in black, but I decided instead to get my Chain Knot in Quetsche from the outlets.  I figured with black being a classic,  surely AH would restock it in black, right?  Nope!
> 
> I don't regret my Knot purchase, but I still really wanted this Neeson, esp. for travel. When this silver (with gold hardware) one popped up on the 'bay, I pounced, and I'm so glad I did.  It's a lightweight and cute bag, with both a crossbody and wristlet strap included (not pictured), and it arrived in pristine condition!  Here are her first photos on her inaugural adventure with me, going to CA wineries!
> 
> View attachment 5615841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615842


This bag is absolutely stunning!


----------



## jbags07

I’ve been on BV ban island a few months now. 2 bad BV buying experiences helped me to stay there too.

So i picked up a Pochette Metis for my birthday gift, and DH bought the Nano Speedy for my early Christmas gift. And i picked up the planner hoping it will help me get organized this year …..

Like everyone here i love BV b/c its under the radar and no labels needed, and LV is the exact opposite     But i just love monogram!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been on BV ban island a few months now. 2 bad BV buying experiences helped me to stay there too.
> 
> So i picked up a Pochette Metis for my birthday gift, and DH bought the Nano Speedy for my early Christmas gift. And i picked up the planner hoping it will help me get organized this year …..
> 
> Like everyone here i love BV b/c its under the radar and no labels needed, and LV is the exact opposite     But i just love monogram!
> 
> View attachment 5650239
> View attachment 5650240
> View attachment 5650241


Lovely little collection!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been on BV ban island a few months now. 2 bad BV buying experiences helped me to stay there too.
> 
> So i picked up a Pochette Metis for my birthday gift, and DH bought the Nano Speedy for my early Christmas gift. And i picked up the planner hoping it will help me get organized this year …..
> 
> Like everyone here i love BV b/c its under the radar and no labels needed, and LV is the exact opposite     But i just love monogram!
> 
> View attachment 5650239
> View attachment 5650240
> View attachment 5650241


You picked up some classic beauties!  I'm the same way when it comes to LV.  I don't own any - yet, but I'm tempted by some of the SLGs. I also really like the black empreinte leather.


----------



## CoastalCouture

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been on BV ban island a few months now. 2 bad BV buying experiences helped me to stay there too.
> 
> So i picked up a Pochette Metis for my birthday gift, and DH bought the Nano Speedy for my early Christmas gift. And i picked up the planner hoping it will help me get organized this year …..
> 
> Like everyone here i love BV b/c its under the radar and no labels needed, and LV is the exact opposite     But i just love monogram!


LV is a lot of fun! I love how light it is. It is what I gravitate to when I don't want to think about what to carry. Pochette Metis is a great size.

Oh, and about those logos and monograms - I tell myself, they're only handbags!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been on BV ban island a few months now. 2 bad BV buying experiences helped me to stay there too.
> 
> So i picked up a Pochette Metis for my birthday gift, and DH bought the Nano Speedy for my early Christmas gift. And i picked up the planner hoping it will help me get organized this year …..
> 
> Like everyone here i love BV b/c its under the radar and no labels needed, and LV is the exact opposite     But i just love monogram!
> 
> View attachment 5650239
> View attachment 5650240
> View attachment 5650241


A very nice trio. Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## CoastalCouture

CoastalCouture said:


> LV is a lot of fun! I love how light it is. It is what I gravitate to when I don't want to think about what to carry. Pochette Metis is a great size.
> 
> Oh, and about those logos and monograms - I tell myself, they're only handbags!


As it just so happens, I am getting ready to go out of town and asked Mr. CoastalCouture for an opinion on my bag. The choices were LV Damier Ebene Neverfull or Celine Cabas Phantom Tote. He chose the Celine and said the LV was too busy.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Lovely little collection!


Thank you 


Evergreen602 said:


> You picked up some classic beauties!  I'm the same way when it comes to LV.  I don't own any - yet, but I'm tempted by some of the SLGs. I also really like the black empreinte leather.


Thank you, they are all classics….the black empreinte is so nice….i would love a Speedy 20 in it, and maybe another pochette metis. What styles are you considering?  


CoastalCouture said:


> LV is a lot of fun! I love how light it is. It is what I gravitate to when I don't want to think about what to carry. Pochette Metis is a great size.
> 
> Oh, and about those logos and monograms - I tell myself, they're only handbags!


Agree!  It is light and fun. And mono goes with everything so its easy to grab and go. Plus, to me the LV monogram has become so classic, its not as obnoxious as some logos are  


Nibb said:


> A very nice trio. Happy Birthday to you!


Thank you, and thank you


----------



## jbags07

CoastalCouture said:


> As it just so happens, I am getting ready to go out of town and asked Mr. CoastalCouture for an opinion on my bag. The choices were LV Damier Ebene Neverfull or Celine Cabas Phantom Tote. He chose the Celine and said the LV was too busy.


Too funny!  The Celine is so beautiful i can see why he chose it. I have one in black and that leather is amazing…..…hope you have a great trip


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Thank you, they are all classics….the black empreinte is so nice….i would love a Speedy 20 in it, and maybe another pochette metis. What styles are you considering?


I can't seem to land on any particular styles.  With the black empreinte, I've considered the Montaigne (all sizes), the Alma PM, but think I would really like a Speedy Bandouliere 30.  I've also considered the Speedy Bandouliere 30 and Alma BB or PM in the Monogram and Damier Ebene.  But if I get an LV bag, I really only want one.  I'll probably get a few SLGs eventually.


----------



## Nibb

Welcoming me to the front desk of FP today was this beautiful Kelly. So tempted, but…


----------



## dolali

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been on BV ban island a few months now. 2 bad BV buying experiences helped me to stay there too.
> 
> So i picked up a Pochette Metis for my birthday gift, and DH bought the Nano Speedy for my early Christmas gift. And i picked up the planner hoping it will help me get organized this year …..
> 
> Like everyone here i love BV b/c its under the radar and no labels needed, and LV is the exact opposite     But i just love monogram!
> 
> View attachment 5650239
> View attachment 5650240
> View attachment 5650241



Great pieces 

Happy birthday


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> This bag is absolutely stunning!


Thank you! 
She’s on vacation with me now.


----------



## Euclase

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5650963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcoming me to the front desk of FP today was this beautiful Kelly. So tempted, but…


Oh. My. Gawd!


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been on BV ban island a few months now. 2 bad BV buying experiences helped me to stay there too.
> 
> So i picked up a Pochette Metis for my birthday gift, and DH bought the Nano Speedy for my early Christmas gift. And i picked up the planner hoping it will help me get organized this year …..
> 
> Like everyone here i love BV b/c its under the radar and no labels needed, and LV is the exact opposite     But i just love monogram!
> 
> View attachment 5650239
> View attachment 5650240
> View attachment 5650241


Wowza, congrats! And a most happy birthday to you!


----------



## Nibb

Euclase said:


> Thank you!
> She’s on vacation with me now.
> 
> View attachment 5651091


Beautiful!
Have fun on vaca.


----------



## Nibb

Not sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5657604
> 
> 
> Not sorry.


I wouldn’t be either!  I guess the handles don’t fit on your shoulder?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I wouldn’t be either!  I guess the handles don’t fit on your shoulder?



No, definitely needs an added strap or it’s strictly a hand carry. I don’t know what leather your H hobo bags are but this Clemence is very smooshy.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> No, definitely needs an added strap or it’s strictly a hand carry. I don’t know what leather your H hobo bags are but this Clemence is very smooshy.


I'm down to one and it's clemence as well. I'm finding with styles I like the PMs are a bit small while the GMs are huge (I'm talking to you, Marwari).


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I'm down to one and it's clemence as well. I'm finding with styles I like the PMs are a bit small while the GMs are huge (I'm talking to you, Marwari).


I like the Marwari, they are hard to find. Good to know they made a couple of sizes. 
This is a size 35 next size down is a 31. I may also need a 31. Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I like the Marwari, they are hard to find. Good to know they made a couple of sizes.
> This is a size 35 next size down is a 31. I may also need a 31. Better to be safe than sorry


Not sure how well the size difference shows here but I'm wearing the GM and the PM is on the car seat.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Not sure how well the size difference shows here but I'm wearing the GM and the PM is on the car seat.
> 
> View attachment 5657658
> View attachment 5657659


Beautiful but giant! I’d never find my keys.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Beautiful but giant! I’d never find my keys.


 Truly. I wish they had done a size in between.


----------



## grietje

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5657604
> 
> 
> Not sorry.


Is that a 37cm?


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> Is that a 37cm?


Close 35cm. From what I understand next size up is 45cm but I’m still H new.


----------



## grietje

Nibb said:


> Close 35cm. From what I understand next size up is 45cm but I’m still H new.


I had Bolides a long time ago.  I started with a 31cm in black box and then added what was then called a 37cm in mou togo Potiron (it’s now called a 35). I rehomed them both but admittedly regard my 35/37 as a terrific bag.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> I had Bolides a long time ago.  I started with a 31cm in black box and then added what was then called a 37cm in mou togo Potiron (it’s now called a 35). I rehomed them both but admittedly regard my 35/37 as a terrific bag.


Great combo. Considering adding a 31cm Bolide in black. Box leather is gorgeous, was recently drooling over a small Evelyne in oxblood box.


----------



## atlantique

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5657604
> 
> 
> Not sorry.


Congrats to this beauty! I have cheated with the same bag like you - but in Clemence noir! I love the Bolide over my Kellys!! It's so easy to open. I love practical bags


----------



## atlantique

Nibb said:


> Great combo. Considering adding a 31cm Bolide in black. Box leather is gorgeous, was recently drooling over a small Evelyne in oxblood box.


I recommend the 31 Bolide in black ! It's such a beautiful bag, I love mine in black Clemence leather.


----------



## jbags07

dolali said:


> Great pieces
> 
> Happy birthday


Thank you, and thank you 


Euclase said:


> Thank you!
> She’s on vacation with me now.
> 
> View attachment 5651091


Omg!  Where was this


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5657604
> 
> 
> Not sorry.


I somehow missed this during a hiatus

Omg!  What a gorgeous bag!!!!  The leather looks amazing. And its Etoupe? Swoon!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Wowza, congrats! And a most happy birthday to you!


Thank you, and thank you


----------

